# Please ID this BV - Style, Color, Age - Post here!



## luckyhorseshoe

*Posted by jburgh*

There are often a numerous amount of threads asking what the name is of an BV bag, accessory, shoes, etc. So here's a thread dedicated to asking what the name is of a certain BV style! Post away!


----------



## jburgh

There are often a numerous amount of threads asking what the name is of an BV bag, accessory, shoes, etc. So here's a thread dedicated to asking what the name is of a certain BV style! Post away!


----------



## noon

Ok I guess I shall start. I dont have a picture, but here goes a description. The bag is a sort of round/oval shape with long handles. The handles are brown snakeskin, and the bag is black. The black part of the bag seems to be made out of little circles or beads? or that is the effect it gives from a distance. The sides of the bag fold out like they do on the montaigne so that bag can be expanded a little bit. I know my descrption sounds awful, but I have tried searching for this bag but have not been able to find anything on it.


----------



## jburgh

I bet it is one of the Bombe bags from F/W 08 season. The trim is crocodile.  I'll look for some pictures, at least of the leather, may not be the right style, but it will give you a good look at the fabrication. There were several Bombe bags. And thank you so much for posting in this thread! 

*shopaholic&baby's* bag:


----------



## noon

Thank you! Yes it is very similar to that bag but different shape (was smaller and the handles were longer). The crocodile trim looked a lot more scaly (if that makes sense) on the bag I saw compared to this one. But definetly same collection, thanks jburgh now I can look up more info on it!


----------



## jj2006

Anyone knows the name of this bag?




Thanks so much.


----------



## prestwick

*jj2006*-  your bag is the Nappa Torchon Intreciatto Messenger Bag..there is one on the Saks website now for $5100 in another color.


----------



## jburgh

jj2006 said:


> Anyone knows the name of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 696358
> 
> 
> Thanks so much.



I love that bag.  It is really big ~21" wide!


----------



## abi319

Hi ladies! Is anyone familiar with this style and color? I would love to get more info on this bag! TIA!


----------



## jj2006

prestwick said:


> *jj2006*- your bag is the Nappa Torchon Intreciatto Messenger Bag..there is one on the Saks website now for $5100 in another color.


 
Thanks, prestwick


----------



## prestwick

abi319-  I have this bag in the larger version,   however I have never seen it in that color, unless it is my computer screen.. It came in a color called POMPEI, which was deeper than that one you posted..Mine can be seen in the style references, under totes..from fall '07..


----------



## abi319

prestwick said:


> abi319-  I have this bag in the larger version,   however I have never seen it in that color, unless it is my computer screen.. It came in a color called POMPEI, which was deeper than that one you posted..Mine can be seen in the style references, under totes..from fall '07..



Thank you  prestwick! Cannot seem to find your bag in the style reference thread (kept looking for it and failed to find it!!).  I will post more detailed pics of the bag as soon as I get it, but thank you so much for the info. I think this may be in corallo...what does pompei look like?


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Pompeii -- it's in the Color Reference (not Style Ref.)   I remembered because I noticed . great color!


----------



## brandsbabe

Hi, 

Anyone know anything about this beauty?

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Bottega-Vene...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Thank you!!


----------



## poptarts

I just recently purchased this, but not sure of the correct style name (and color).
Is this is the Catena Veneta from 2006? The seller I bought it from listed the size as Medium 17 x 11. Is that correct? (looks a tad taller than 11"). 

TIA


----------



## the-chus

Hi, could someone identify this BV for me? I would like to know the name/color/year and approx. price. Thanks in advance!

http://ypwqvq.bay.livefilestore.com...g4fJ76EKjd1vp9LXfU-ntLloXSBDhuk8a1J4Zl7GJcj7w

http://ypwqvq.bay.livefilestore.com...cvBjKsQD4W5s-08PJDf1M20bK6jqURweJl2YWrxWGkkRA


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Could anybody please help me out with this style:




Thanks a bunch!


----------



## chanelcloset

Could someone tell me the name of this Bottega Veneta bag?
It slightly looks like the BV fan clutch bag. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fitem=390051461795&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## jburgh

chanelcloset said:


> Could someone tell me the name of this Bottega Veneta bag?
> It slightly looks like the BV fan clutch bag. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fitem=390051461795&viewitem=&salenotsupported



From the pictures I cannot tell if it is authentic. That aside, it could be an older style.  Not all BVs have names.


----------



## aquahot

Can someone ID these two bags? Were they ever available?


----------



## chanelcloset

Jburgh - Thanks for your help! I believe the bag is authentic since I have the same bag coming to me and I want to say it's from the 2006 collection. I remember the bag having a name but it's not coming to mind. I'll continue with my research, wish me luck on finding out the name.


----------



## C_24

aquahot said:


> Can someone ID these two bags? Were they ever available?


 
They're both frame bags from SS 08, the first one having retailed for 2,500 Euro, the second one for 7,500.


----------



## septembersiren

folio bag 




jj2006 said:


> Anyone knows the name of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 696358
> 
> 
> Thanks so much.


----------



## septembersiren

they are the same bag one is extended and the other is not 


C_24 said:


> They're both frame bags from SS 08, the first one having retailed for 2,500 Euro, the second one for 7,500.


----------



## C_24

^They're both the same shape, but one is made from lizard skin (the one in Antelope) and the lighter one is Nappa with Ayers.


----------



## RedVelvetYum!

*Hello, I am new to this so I hope I am writing in the right section.  I am trying to find a certain Bottega Model, which was a Limited Edition from 2005, I think.  It was a black Satchell type, that had the flowers and butterflies all over the outsides, of both sides, and up the handles.  I think the inside was blue suede.  Can anyone help me with this, for instance the model number and name, what a real one should look like, etc.  I think they sold for around $6500.00 and I am not sure how many were made.  Thanks so much!*


----------



## C_24

I think you're talking about the Jardin Décalée Bag from Fall 2005. It is completely covered in flowers, made from pleated Kangaroo leather and used to retail for 6400 USD. According to different sources either 63 or 200 were made.

Here is one regular pic plus one from the runway, it was actually the opening piece, worn by Karen Elson.


----------



## RedVelvetYum!

*Thanks so much!  I am trying to find one, any suggestions?  I saw this one in an old magazine and I love it!!!!!!!!!!!  How much would I be looking to pay for one now?  I don't want to buy a fake, so do you have any idea what the inside looks like or what I should look for?  There are a few other old styles I would like to find also, any idea where I could go on the web to find past styles?  Thanks for your help, this is such a great site, glad I found it!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## beth001

Any notions about this one?  http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-Bottega...?hash=item3ca2754496&_trksid=p4634.m333.l1262
I asked the seller, who I believe has good press on tpf, but she did not know the style name or the year/season.  TIA!


----------



## boxermom

beth001 said:


> Any notions about this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-Bottega...?hash=item3ca2754496&_trksid=p4634.m333.l1262
> I asked the seller, who I believe has good press on tpf, but she did not know the style name or the year/season. TIA!


 
The oldest vintage bags weren't named.  This is probably 20-30 years old.  They don't have authenticity tags inside, so the year is very hard to determine.  Excellent seller--I've had A+ experience with her.


----------



## noddanard

*http://cgi.ebay.com/Bottega-Veneta-Jardin-Decalee-Bag-Ltd-6400-00-Mint_W0QQitemZ130313165099QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5745192b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50*



C_24 said:


> I think you're talking about the Jardin Décalée Bag from Fall 2005. It is completely covered in flowers, made from pleated Kangaroo leather and used to retail for 6400 USD. According to different sources either 63 or 200 were made.
> 
> Here is one regular pic plus one from the runway, it was actually the opening piece, worn by Karen Elson.


----------



## Mid-

^^ Wow, what a find!


----------



## noddanard

Hi there, does anyone know the official name of this color?
Thank you so much in advance : )

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fashionphile/Items/Item.aspx?SKU=cw11352.2&caSKU=cw11352.2&caTitle=BOTTEGA%20VENETA%20Woven%20Large%20Veneta%20Hobo%20Bag%20Purse%20Brown


----------



## C_24

2510 is the colour code for Noce!


----------



## noddanard

*Thanks C-24!

I need help with color again.
It's red this time.

I sold my medium Crimson veneta now I want it in large.
Could you please look at the color code for me?
I'm not sure if it's Crimson or Eclipse.

Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350212845427 *


----------



## Lululala

*noddanard*, if you do a search, 6305 is _eclipse_


----------



## nowstime

It was an impluse buy...it was on sale for $639 + 25% off...the original tag said $1450...I had to get it!!!

It had the Bottega care guide but not the identication card...anybody familiar with this clutch?

What's the name and is it this years model?


----------



## noddanard

Lululala said:


> *noddanard*, if you do a search, 6305 is _eclipse_



Thanks : ) Lululala.
I just found that out too.
Wish it's Crimson...sniff sniff


----------



## couturequeen

nowstime said:


> It was an impluse buy...it was on sale for $639 + 25% off...the original tag said $1450...I had to get it!!!
> 
> It had the Bottega care guide but not the identication card...anybody familiar with this clutch?
> 
> What's the name and is it this years model?



I think this is a sunset clutch circa 2007 ...


----------



## couturequeen

Has anyone seen this style before? Capri-like handles but not a Capri ...


----------



## C_24

^It was definitely not a runway style, but I think it's from Spring 2007. It should be the color Old Petra and the metal details look similar to those of other bags from that collection.

Edit: It is Old Petra, Megs has the bag!

http://www.purseblog.com/handbags/my-new-bottega-veneta-old-petra-handbag.html


----------



## regalis

can anyone put a name to this poor, unloved bag? ( if she comes home with me, she'll undergo some serious restoration... )


----------



## septembersiren

this is the folio bag in crimson 




jj2006 said:


> Anyone knows the name of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 696358
> 
> 
> Thanks so much.


----------



## septembersiren

6303 is crimson 6305 eclipse 6210 carmino 6401 cassis





noddanard said:


> *Thanks C-24!*
> 
> *I need help with color again.*
> *It's red this time.*
> 
> *I sold my medium Crimson veneta now I want it in large.*
> *Could you please look at the color code for me?*
> *I'm not sure if it's Crimson or Eclipse.*
> 
> *Thanks in advance!*
> 
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350212845427 *


----------



## amnA-

maxi veneta?

TIA!


----------



## kare2711

I know this is the Optical Illusion tote but what is the color? It is not silver like Platino. It's gold but it doesn't look like ottone.


----------



## kare2711

Ferro has color code  of 1106. Anyone knows what's the grey called for code 1104?


----------



## Baggiana

kare2711 said:


> I know this is the Optical Illusion tote but what is the color? It is not silver like Platino. It's gold but it doesn't look like ottone.



It looks like Platino Ossidato to me.  A number of the illusion bags were produced in PO.  Some people have been referring to this as Peltro Ossidato, but I think that they means Platino Ossidato.


----------



## Baggiana

kare2711 said:


> Ferro has color code  of 1106. Anyone knows what's the grey called for code 1104?



No - but what color does it look like to you? a grey?  What style bag are you talking about? and what color is the zipper/hardware?


----------



## kare2711

Baggiana said:


> It looks like Platino Ossidato to me.  A number of the illusion bags were produced in PO.  Some people have been referring to this as Peltro Ossidato, but I think that they means Platino Ossidato.



Wow really? I thought the silver-toned illusion tote is platino. This one is obviously gold-toned.


----------



## kare2711

Baggiana said:


> No - but what color does it look like to you? a grey?  What style bag are you talking about? and what color is the zipper/hardware?



yah it's a dark stormy grey. It's actually a wallet from the Jardin Décalée line in 2005.


----------



## jburgh

kare2711 said:


> I know this is the Optical Illusion tote but what is the color? It is not silver like Platino. It's gold but it doesn't look like ottone.



I have this bag.  It is the: Platino Illusion Bucket Bag, color code 1501.  It is not Platino Ossidato, which is gold in nature.  Platino is different from Peltro...the silvery color.


----------



## kare2711

Thank you!


----------



## ladygogo

Hi,
I'm wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag? Thanks!


----------



## Jenkats

Hi Everyone,  I really like the Campana and think I have found it at Diabro - however it doesn't list the name - could you have a look and see what you think???

BOTTEGA VENETA - 2009/10 Autumn Winter Large Woven Hobo (Nero) - diabro.net - Import

Thanks.


----------



## jelts

Yes, this is the Campana.


----------



## Jenkats

Hi Everyone,

Please could you tell me if the following is the large Campana:

BOTTEGA VENETA - 2009/10 Autumn Winter Large Woven Hobo (Nero) - diabro.net - Import

I know there is a medium or a small but I really want the large.

Thanks.


----------



## boxermom

Jenkats said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please could you tell me if the following is the large Campana:
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA - 2009/10 Autumn Winter Large Woven Hobo (Nero) - diabro.net - Import
> 
> I know there is a medium or a small but I really want the large.
> 
> Thanks.


 
This isn't the large size Campana.  What BV calls the Large Campana isn't woven--it's solid Cervo (deerskin) and the leather is supple but somewhat pebbly as deerskin is.


----------



## sbelle

I saw this bag this week and if it has a name (besdies shoulder bag!).   I really do like it. I couldn't figure out how to post a picture, so I am including the link to BV's website

BOTTEGA VENETA


----------



## Mid-

boxermom said:


> This isn't the large size Campana.  What BV calls the Large Campana isn't woven--it's solid Cervo (deerskin) and the leather is supple but somewhat pebbly as deerskin is.



*boxermom*, I'm a bit confused.  I think the woven campana does have medium and large?  The link is indeed for the medium, I have one in ebano, and some of tPFers have the large and I remember someone SOed one in turbolence too. The non-woven leather one is called catalano and I've seen them only in medium.

Here's Syma's woven large and the medium catalano campanas.

Or, am I misunderstanding completely?  Is it something like, large is medium and medium is small, type of confusion??


----------



## sbelle

ssc0619 said:


> I saw this bag this week and if it has a name (besdies shoulder bag!). I really do like it. I couldn't figure out how to post a picture, so I am including the link to BV's website
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA


 
Looks like I left out a word or two...*I am wondering if it has a name*...


----------



## CaliforniaGal

ssc0619 said:


> Looks like I left out a word or two...*I am wondering if it has a name*...


 
--
Ah this is the famous
No-Name-Shoulder-Bag-Cinched-Tote-Convertible-Strap-Bella --


----------



## sbelle

Thanks *Californiagal!*
I was wondering if that could be the "Bella".  I saw two of them at Saks, one in nero and one is what the tag said was chocolate brown.  It was lighter than ebano, but still a dark brown.

It is one beautiful bag!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

I think Saks just makes up color names and doesn't use the BV color names.  .. so then we have to decipher what color it is.


----------



## jburgh

CaliforniaGal said:


> I think Saks just makes up color names and doesn't use the BV color names.  .. so then we have to decipher what color it is.



Yep, and they make up style names, too.


----------



## septembersiren

it has no name 
i wish they would name all the bags makes it so much easier to reference





CaliforniaGal said:


> --
> Ah this is the famous
> No-Name-Shoulder-Bag-Cinched-Tote-Convertible-Strap-Bella --


----------



## BookerMoose

septembersiren said:


> *it has no name *
> i wish they would name all the bags makes it so much easier to reference



Well, it has no name officially with BV - but here it is the Bella Tote!


----------



## sbelle

Here's another one I'm having trouble indentifying..


----------



## CaliforniaGal

BOTTEGA VENETA
--
BV is calling it the "Parachute" on their website  .. comes in that yummy Uluru (sp?) color.


----------



## sbelle

CaliforniaGal said:


> BOTTEGA VENETA
> --
> BV is calling it the "Parachute" on their website .. comes in that yummy Uluru (sp?) color.


 

Thanks *CaliforniaGal*,

I thought it might be the parachute, but a couple things don't look right to me.   The website dimensions say it is 12.5 long and from the picture I attached the bag looked a bit longer.  Also it doesn't seem like it has the pleats that runs from the bottom of the handle down the front of the bag.  But, the hardware looks dead on.


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Ya, I see what you mean .. maybe just a slightly different angle.    Pretty bag!


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

Helli, BV lovers. 
I hope you can help me. 

I am looking for this bag by Bottega Veneta. 
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/33578

I managed to find the link but can't figure out the official model name for this bag. 
Could you tell me if it is a classic bag that comes out every season and easy to find? Or is it a particular model only for 2009 SS?? 
I actually spoke to an SA in London but he doesn't seem to know which bag I am talking about...

I would love to get hold of it but cannot find it anywhere in Europe... (I don't particularly want to purchase it from the US)
Any info would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Nothing on that link.   Maybe look through the "Winter 09 season" thread to see if it's there?


----------



## boxermom

Mme CLMdeF said:


> Helli, BV lovers.
> I hope you can help me.
> 
> I am looking for this bag by Bottega Veneta.
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/33578
> 
> I managed to find the link but can't figure out the official model name for this bag.
> Could you tell me if it is a classic bag that comes out every season and easy to find? Or is it a particular model only for 2009 SS??
> I actually spoke to an SA in London but he doesn't seem to know which bag I am talking about...
> 
> I would love to get hold of it but cannot find it anywhere in Europe... (I don't particularly want to purchase it from the US)
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!!!!



*CaliforniaGal*, your intuition is great!  In the Fall/Winter 2008/2009 catalog, the name is Intrecciato Nappa Shopper, original retail $3800.  The style number is 200662/VHBE1.

It's not a style that is made every season, but there may be a few in outlets somewhere.  You have a number for the bag now, maybe the London SA can at least search on the computer for you.  In addition, if you know of reputable European outlets and consignment shops, check with them.

Good luck!


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

CaliforniaGal and boxermom, 

Oh, thank you thank you thank you!!
Now i can call the shop again and ask him to find it somewhere in europe. 
I now realised that it is not even from 2009 SS collection (it is from 2008AW collection, right?), so chance might be slim but will try!

thank you very much again!


----------



## Mid-

^^ I'm in the US, but saw this one at BG quite recently.  Good luck!!


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

Mid-, 

Thank you so much for your comment!!
Glad to know I probably have a chance to find one at BV shop!
Was it on sale, or just a normal retail price?
I guess BV sale ended long time ago in the US...

The one I found was an online shop in the US and the import duty and tax are considerably more than I thought, so I am looking for one in Europe. 

&#12354;&#12426;&#12364;&#12392;&#12358;&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12375;&#12383;!


----------



## Mid-

&#12393;&#12358;&#12356;&#12383;&#12375;&#12414;&#12375;&#12390;!

I didn't check if it was on sale or not, it certainly could have been.  Hope you find one soon!


----------



## septembersiren

It looks like the Natte bag
they made this bag for I think cruise 2009 
it is woven in a circle just like a basket 
looks like nero 



Mme CLMdeF said:


> Helli, BV lovers.
> I hope you can help me.
> 
> I am looking for this bag by Bottega Veneta.
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/33578
> 
> I managed to find the link but can't figure out the official model name for this bag.
> Could you tell me if it is a classic bag that comes out every season and easy to find? Or is it a particular model only for 2009 SS??
> I actually spoke to an SA in London but he doesn't seem to know which bag I am talking about...
> 
> I would love to get hold of it but cannot find it anywhere in Europe... (I don't particularly want to purchase it from the US)
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

septembersiren,
Thanks for your info!
So this sort of woven pattern is called "Natte", then.
I spoke to my SA in London and he told me there are a few left in Europe and which branch I should contact. 

Have already emailed one of the shops. 
Can't wait to get a reply!
Thank you all very much again.


----------



## boxermom

I hope you find what you're looking for, Mme CLMdeF.


----------



## TDL

*deleted*


----------



## TDL

Does anyone know the name and actual color of this bag? Found it quite unique for a BV. And since when did BV make shimmery gold suede lining?  Could this be a SO?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Limi...Bags?hash=item5881d0c19b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## noddanard

Hi, what is the color of this bag?
thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-...2ea72c33ad&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1115


----------



## boxermom

noddanard said:


> Hi, what is the color of this bag?
> thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-...2ea72c33ad&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1115


 
According to the color code, it's Baltic.


----------



## boxermom

TDL said:


> Does anyone know the name and actual color of this bag? Found it quite unique for a BV. And since when did BV make shimmery gold suede lining? Could this be a SO?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Limi...Bags?hash=item5881d0c19b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
The color code is for Brick Red.  If it's Limited Edition it wouldn't be an SO.  I've never seen the gold lining so I don't know when this came out, possibly prior to 2005/06, is my guess.


----------



## True*Fidelity

Hello.  May I please have the official name of the BV leather bag in black.  
Thank You.


----------



## orejitagirl

Hi..
Picked this up this weekend...among a slew of vintage handbags at my local fleamarket for $7.00 dls. 
What style is it...color anything....and is that the real price on top...of the card???  
I know nothing about these beauties....but I love the color.......TIA


----------



## boxermom

orejitagirl said:


> Hi..
> Picked this up this weekend...among a slew of vintage handbags at my local fleamarket for $7.00 dls.
> What style is it...color anything....and is that the real price on top...of the card???
> I know nothing about these beauties....but I love the color.......TIA


 
This doesn't link to a photo.  Is there any other way you can post photos?


----------



## Mid-

^^ Here is the link, hope you don't mind me reposting this, *orejitagirl*.


----------



## orejitagirl

Thanks so much..Mid..for some reason my laptop was being funny and not letting me upload.


----------



## boxermom

orejitagirl said:


> Hi..
> Picked this up this weekend...among a slew of vintage handbags at my local fleamarket for $7.00 dls.
> What style is it...color anything....and is that the real price on top...of the card???
> I know nothing about these beauties....but I love the color.......TIA


 
It's genuine vintage BV with apparently the original sleeper bag. That's the best deal for BV I've ever read about. I can't read the printing on the card--what is listed as the price?

I haven't seen this vintage style.  Most of the older ones weren't named by BV.  Does the leather feel very soft?  It looks like it could be Nappa (lambskin). What a vibrant purple!  You'll be right in style this fall!

I'll take a stab at how old it is--maybe from around 1990.


----------



## bikedogs

Can anyone tell me the name of the bag that is shown in a BV add in the Sunday New York Times Fashion Section?  It is gorgeous!


----------



## jburgh

bikedogs said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of the bag that is shown in a BV add in the Sunday New York Times Fashion Section?  It is gorgeous!



Can you take a picture of the bag? I don't get the NY Times anymore and I cannot access it on their website.


----------



## orejitagirl

Thx..Boxermom, the purple color is not as bright, it is more plum/dark purple. I am not sure on the leather what kind it is..but it is so buttery soft...the tag on the bag reads "The genuine leathers are naturally tanned without any chemical protection-it is a delicate product. Please avoid any contact with water, grease and light colored garments." The inside tag reads : Sale in red ink, and has two numbers, that look like a coding, and then it has 
FL 537.--
FF. 2700.--
$300.--
opposite side reads 
Art. 981
Serie.
Conf. Hoy
Contr.

Thanks!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Looks like 2700 French Francs, $300 US dollars, that sounds about right, but I don't know when.


----------



## atypical devil

Hi, can anyone help me ID the year and name of this bag?


----------



## jburgh

atypical devil said:


> Hi, can anyone help me ID the year and name of this bag?



I'm pretty sure that was from 2007, and I don't believe it had an official style name.


----------



## gingarita

Hi ladies i am usually on bbags and marc jacobs and ysl but this one i  need your expertise!
am going through never worn bags in mom's closest and want to know
what this bag is...it is 8 x 12 in approx
year? name? is it a good one what do you think

can you help
thanks!!


----------



## Baggiana

^Welcome!  Recent vintage... probably late 90's.  No name... and less desirable because there is no weaving (intrecciato - an icon of BV), and the lining is fabric, rather than suede or leather.  Still it is in beautiful condition from the pictures.  Style and tastes change, but there are always lovers of vintage bags.


----------



## st2801

Hi, I brought this in May from the outlet in florence.. does anyone know the model and which season it is from. I am curious to know 'old' is this bag.. TIA


----------



## jburgh

st2801 said:


> Hi, I brought this in May from the outlet in florence.. does anyone know the model and which season it is from. I am curious to know 'old' is this bag.. TIA



Is there a tag inside? It should be stitched into the seam inside the zippered pocket. What does it say?


----------



## st2801

here's the tag.. does this mean it is from 2008?


----------



## jburgh

st2801 said:


> here's the tag.. does this mean it is from 2008?



This is where I am confused and perhaps someone else can chime in.  The color of the bag is Limo, which was from S/S 2007 (bag could have been made in 2006, but there was no EPEV designation back then), and carried through to F/W 2007. This bag also came in the color called Pompei, which was from F/W 06.

Apparently the color was carried forth to 2008.  And S/S 2008 is the only catalog that I do not have.  The bag is a hobo and I do not know yet if it had an official name other than Intrecciato Hobo. I'll keep checking.


----------



## septembersiren

This bag was called Natte
It was made just like they would make a basket 
it is woven in a round 
starting at the bottom of the bag they woven it in circle so it is actually like a woven shopping bag. 
It is a stunning bag IRL




Mme CLMdeF said:


> Helli, BV lovers.
> I hope you can help me.
> 
> I am looking for this bag by Bottega Veneta.
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/33578
> 
> I managed to find the link but can't figure out the official model name for this bag.
> Could you tell me if it is a classic bag that comes out every season and easy to find? Or is it a particular model only for 2009 SS??
> I actually spoke to an SA in London but he doesn't seem to know which bag I am talking about...
> 
> I would love to get hold of it but cannot find it anywhere in Europe... (I don't particularly want to purchase it from the US)
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## boxermom

jburgh said:


> This is where I am confused and perhaps someone else can chime in. The color of the bag is Limo, which was from S/S 2007 (bag could have been made in 2006, but there was no EPEV designation back then), and carried through to F/W 2007. This bag also came in the color called Pompei, which was from F/W 06.
> 
> Apparently the color was carried forth to 2008. And S/S 2008 is the only catalog that I do not have.  The bag is a hobo and I do not know yet if it had an official name other than Intrecciato Hobo. I'll keep checking.


 
I don't understand either. There is nothing in Limo in the S/S 2008 catalog, but that doesn't mean nothing was produced in Limo.


----------



## beautiful stranger

can someone tell me what this bag is called? and what's the name of the color? .. 
thanks!!
pics from an ebay seller


----------



## CaliforniaGal

There was discussion somewhere ... pompeii .. ??
Doesn't the tag say "TER" .. is that terra ??
..pretty color!


----------



## beautiful stranger

thanks CG but what is the style itself called and what year was it made?


----------



## sbelle

I think *californiagirl* is saying the style is called pompeii.    

LOL...maybe I'm wrong ...I found another bv that they call that color pompeii (reddish brown).


----------



## boxermom

beautiful stranger said:


> thanks CG but what is the style itself called and what year was it made?


 
It's the Cornely Tote bag from Fall/Winter 2006/2007 collection.  Original retail price was $2380.  

Everyone is correct about the color--Pompei. Scrumptious bag!!!


----------



## Ranag

Can you gals help me out with a couple of items that I purchased from the Cabazon outlet in 2007?  I have no idea what they are called or what the colors are...  Many Thanks!


----------



## boxermom

Ranag said:


> Can you gals help me out with a couple of items that I purchased from the Cabazon outlet in 2007? I have no idea what they are called or what the colors are... Many Thanks!


 
The purple one is Catena Cosmetic case from the 2006 Resort collection.  Color is Parma, one of my all-time favorite purples!

I'm still looking for the first one.  My color code list just says orange, but I'm not finding it in my old catalogs. It looks like a continental zip wallet. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Ranag

Thank you *boxermom* - you are always such a wealth of information! 

The orange wallet is the woven patent leather.  The gals at the outlet kept calling it the "koi" collection.  They even wrote "fish wallet" on the receipt.  I love that collection and would love to know what the proper name is for it.


----------



## Mid-

Wow, it does look like Koi indeed!&#12288;...or is it just me?

I think *jburgh*'s tote here is in the same colour/leather.  She stated "orange, combo of patent and nappa; S/S 2006 (?)".


----------



## Ranag

Mid- said:


> Wow, it does look like Koi indeed!&#12288;...or is it just me?
> 
> I think *jburgh*'s tote here is in the same colour/leather.  She stated "orange, combo of patent and nappa; S/S 2006 (?)".


 
Yes!  That is the gorgeous tote from that collection.  I wanted one of those so much...


----------



## Ranag

Here is the receipt - they actually did write "fish wallet" because they were calling it the koi collection...


----------



## boxermom

It's always hard to know when the SA's are using an official name for an item or a nickname that attaches to some of the styles.  A couple years ago in the Wailea, HI shop, the store manager kept calling colors by names other than the official catalog color names. Maybe different names for the Asian customers they see there.  I was so confused!


----------



## jburgh

Yay, someone else with an orange patent/nappa piece.  I have no idea what the "real" color name is, mine came from miss_fancybags and she couldn't come up with an official name. Woot!!!


----------



## Ranag

jburgh said:


> Yay, someone else with an orange patent/nappa piece.  I have no idea what the "real" color name is, mine came from miss_fancybags and she couldn't come up with an official name. Woot!!!



You are so lucky to have gotten one!  They had one at the outlet about 2 years ago, and it was marked down to about $300.00 (can you believe that!?!).  Anyway, I wanted to buy it, but they had an inventory discrepancy, and they sold the one meant for me to someone else


----------



## lahore

can someone help me identify this bag.. what its called and what are its dimensions... thanks!


----------



## beautiful stranger

oh thanks everyone!!


----------



## bmarie11

hi all,  does anyone know the name of this vintage burgundy suede/butterflies  BV?   or anything else about it - like when it came out,  etc?    thx,  bobbie


----------



## boxermom

bmarie11 said:


> hi all, does anyone know the name of this vintage burgundy suede/butterflies BV? or anything else about it - like when it came out, etc? thx, bobbie


 
I don't know the name--many or most vintage BV's had no special name like they do now.

This is a guess, but I would think this is from the late 1980's.  I hope someone with more knowledge about this bag will see your post and reply with more information.

If this is your bag, could you post a photo of the font inside the bag or any zipper pulls?  Sometimes that helps date a bag.


----------



## bmarie11

thank you!    i thought maybe it was from the 80's.   is a font the name tag?


----------



## prestwick

I know I am dating myself, but I remember that bag to be from the mid to late 70"s.. The butterfly suede was done in several different styles and colors.


----------



## bmarie11

ok,  more pics.   thanks!!


----------



## bmarie11

thank you - not to worry - i am rather 'dated'  myself!!   my son was born in 1972.


----------



## bmarie11

ps   i wanted to ask a similar question about a carlos falchi bag i have but can't find where to post it?    ???   thx


----------



## boxermom

Thanks, *prestwick!*


----------



## boxermom

*bmarie11*, to ask a similar question about a brand that doesn't have it's own subforum, I believe you would post a question in here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/

Yes, the font is the stamped name, in this case it's the vintage metal plaque.  Newer bags have the font stamped in leather. The zipper pull shows that it's not the very oldest of the BV's, but still very vintage.


----------



## mariabdc

Could anyone help me ID this baby bag? 

Boxermon thinks it'd be taupe from 2005/06, but she isnt sure about the colour code (and i dont  even know where that code is, i am still such a BV newbie).

It is less light than the pics, olive with a very subtle brownish tinge...

Here are some pics...


----------



## bmarie11

boxermom said:


> *bmarie11*, to ask a similar question about a brand that doesn't have it's own subforum, I believe you would post a question in here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/
> 
> thank you,  boxer mom!!


----------



## boxermom

mariabdc said:


> Could anyone help me ID this baby bag?
> 
> Boxermon thinks it'd be taupe from 2005/06, but she isnt sure about the colour code (and i dont even know where that code is, i am still such a BV newbie).
> 
> It is less light than the pics, olive with a very subtle brownish tinge...
> 
> Here are some pics...


 
mariabdc, the color code is the last 4 numbers in the line of letters and numbers on the tag.  2479 is the number we're trying to identify.  It would help if the catalogs included color codes in addition to the style codes.  Trying to match photographs is just a guess.

Good luck!


----------



## mariabdc

Thanks, boxermom... i'll try to keep that in mind... you are so knowledgeable!

I havent managed to identify my some-sort-of-red campana yet (purchased back in May) and it drives me mad... I really like knowing the exact colour, year and style of any bag in my collection... but sometimes things are beyond my control... 
I may as well post some pics now... They are true to colour (i swear i can sometimes see a pinkish tinge to this red)


----------



## boxermom

mariabdc said:


> Thanks, boxermom... i'll try to keep that in mind... you are so knowledgeable!
> 
> I havent managed to identify my some-sort-of-red campana yet (purchased back in May) and it drives me mad... I really like knowing the exact colour, year and style of any bag in my collection... but sometimes things are beyond my control...
> I may as well post some pics now... They are true to colour (i swear i can sometimes see a pinkish tinge to this red)


 
All these mystery color codes! I would have guessed this is Cassis, but I found the code for Cassis Campana and it's 6472.  The Campana will have a different color code due to the metal rings--I think that's the explanation.  Maybe this is Crimson Campana?  I don't have a code for that.  Maybe someone who also has this bag will comment.


----------



## mimibag

Hi,  Could someone please identify this bag for me??


    Thanks, mimi


----------



## mariabdc

boxermom said:


> All these mystery color codes! I would have guessed this is Cassis, but I found the code for Cassis Campana and it's 6472. The Campana will have a different color code due to the metal rings--I think that's the explanation. Maybe this is Crimson Campana? I don't have a code for that. Maybe someone who also has this bag will comment.


 
Thanks, boxermon...  I will try to ask the ladies in the Chat thread...
The olive baby bag is very olivy, like a lovely cured Spanish olive...


----------



## boxermom

mimibag said:


> Hi, Could someone please identify this bag for me??
> 
> 
> Thanks, mimi


 
I've seen this bag in photos, but can't find it in my catalogs for a proper name and year.  I'll keep looking, but probably someone else will have the answer for you.


----------



## mimibag

boxermom said:


> I've seen this bag in photos, but can't find it in my catalogs for a proper name and year. I'll keep looking, but probably someone else will have the answer for you.


 

Hi,  Thanks for your help.  I purchased it in Saks just a few months ago and it still has the original tag attached.


----------



## boxermom

mimibag said:


> Hi, Thanks for your help. I purchased it in Saks just a few months ago and it still has the original tag attached.


 
It looks like something from the resort 2008 or spring/summer 2009 collections, based on the colors.  I'll keep looking!


----------



## jburgh

mimibag said:


> Hi,  Could someone please identify this bag for me??
> Thanks, mimi



mimi - this was called the Flowers Tote.  Our Nordstrom carried it in two sizes.  You have the larger of the two sizes.  This bag was from the S/S 2009 season.


----------



## mimibag

Thank you so much for your help Boxermom, LouboutinSick and Jburgh!!

   mimi


----------



## LLANeedle

There's one available on Overstock.com if anyone is interested.


----------



## gatitaalva

Hi!!! 
Does anyone know the name of this Bottega? 
http://www.forum.cosmo.ru/uploads/post-225807-1254510909.jpg
http://www.forum.cosmo.ru/uploads/post-225807-1254510941.jpg


----------



## jburgh

gatitaalva said:


> Hi!!!
> Does anyone know the name of this Bottega?
> http://www.forum.cosmo.ru/uploads/post-225807-1254510909.jpg
> http://www.forum.cosmo.ru/uploads/post-225807-1254510941.jpg



That is a S/S 09 bag in Rame Ossidato (oxidized copper), called the Cervo Tote.

Take a look through this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...-pics-discussion-here-update-post-389951.html


----------



## gatitaalva

jburgh said:


> that is a s/s 09 bag in rame ossidato (oxidized copper), called the cervo tote.
> 
> Take a look through this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...-pics-discussion-here-update-post-389951.html


 

thank you!!!!


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

hi can anyone help with this please? i'm normally on Hermes and B.E sub-forums, so don't know anything about B.V - thanks xx sorry about the bad pics, it was an auction on ebay. the desc says the top of the bag has beige embriodery but i appreciate from this pic its difficult to see!


----------



## boxermom

Pradameinhofgang said:


> hi can anyone help with this please? i'm normally on Hermes and B.E sub-forums, so don't know anything about B.V - thanks xx sorry about the bad pics, it was an auction on ebay. the desc says the top of the bag has beige embriodery but i appreciate from this pic its difficult to see!


 
I can't tell if it's authentic, but it's similar to the Fenice bag from Resort 2006 (I think that's the collection).  The ones I've seen were all in either primary colors or light pastels, but maybe they made some in dark colors, I don't know. Many people called them Bond bags.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi, I have spotted a beauty and was wondering if anybody can name it and tell me the season etc?? TIA


----------



## jburgh

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi, I have spotted a beauty and was wondering if anybody can name it and tell me the season etc?? TIA









I have seen this bag at the outlet in NV.  I believe it is from 2006 or early 2007.  It was out when the grommets Veneta was out.  Can anyone else nail this down a little more?


----------



## uclaboi

It *looks like* the tartan from FW 06/07, but I don't remember seeing this particular style/color (maybe this is from before 2006?).  BV has done the tartan in red and green in a Montaigne-shape bag.


----------



## jburgh

^ Thats it, the Tartan! thanks *uclaboi*


----------



## rr1000

Hello, please help me with this BV. Which year is it from? What is this style called? Thanks so much!


----------



## luckyhorseshoe

Hi lovelies, 

It has been more than 2 years and this has completely slipped my mind. 
I know I may be pushing my luck here, but I don't live in the US hence I can't call BV head office to ask. 

Would any of you have a rough idea how much this would have cost, or know what this bag is even called? (I googled pics and I don't think its the Boston Dr. bag but thank you so much for your help!)

Thanks!!

ps: have posted in the identify this BV thread, just noticed it!


----------



## luckyhorseshoe

Hi everyone

I've been searching for the style name and price for this bag for a long time now, can someone help? 

Thanks for your help! *fingers crossed


----------



## jburgh

These are the replies you got last time around:

*valerieb *replied in 2007: I remember this bag.  I'm guessing it was either from fall 03/winter 04 or fall 04/winter 05.  I think it might have been called the Boston Dr. bag, but I'm not sure.  This bag was available at the Cabazon BV outlet in mid March so you might be able to get more info about the retail price from them.Good luck!


----------



## luckyhorseshoe

Hi jburgh

Yup I read that thread but it's not what she mentioned and I've googled BV fall/winter 03-05 without success. Just wondering if someone might have an idea now.


----------



## jburgh

luckyhorseshoe said:


> Hi jburgh
> 
> Yup I read that thread but it's not what she mentioned and I've googled BV fall/winter 03-05 without success. Just wondering if someone might have an idea now.



It is tough because BV does not name all of the bags, especially the older ones.  It most likely is called something vague like Dr. Satchel.  Is there any sort of sewn in tag with numbers?


----------



## septembersiren

try contacting a bv store and try for a special order if they can source the material and color you want they should do it from the archive 





RedVelvetYum! said:


> *Thanks so much! I am trying to find one, any suggestions? I saw this one in an old magazine and I love it!!!!!!!!!!! How much would I be looking to pay for one now? I don't want to buy a fake, so do you have any idea what the inside looks like or what I should look for? There are a few other old styles I would like to find also, any idea where I could go on the web to find past styles? Thanks for your help, this is such a great site, glad I found it!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jellyfishx3

Hi all,

I'm so new to Bottega Veneta but I've fallen in love with this bag on ebay right now...






I'm hazarding a guess that it's a vintage bag.  Can anyone tell me the style/year? I really love the ball and chain hardware details *__*


----------



## micwil08

Hi All

This is my first post for BV!! Could somebody please advise style/design this bag is?
Thanks Heaps

Regards
Michelle


----------



## boxermom

jellyfishx3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm so new to Bottega Veneta but I've fallen in love with this bag on ebay right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hazarding a guess that it's a vintage bag. Can anyone tell me the style/year? I really love the ball and chain hardware details *__*


 
It's definitely vintage. BV didn't name their styles for many years, so most likely it doesn't have a special name. This is a guess, but maybe it's from the late 1980's-early 1990's. Really a nice looking bag.

Welcome to the Purse Forum and the BV corner!


----------



## boxermom

micwil08 said:


> Hi All
> 
> This is my first post for BV!! Could somebody please advise style/design this bag is?
> Thanks Heaps
> 
> Regards
> Michelle


 
Welcome to Purse Forum and BV, Michelle!  I can't find this specific bag in my catalogs, but they don't include everything. Based on the dustbag style, this bag is recent-within the last 3 years or so.  Also, the first season I saw the detail where a leather strip is folded to stick out a tiny bit, as this is down the center, was Fall-Winter 2007/2008.

Hopefully someone else will recognize this bag and help you wih better information.


----------



## lonelyphoton

Hi, all -- 

Thanks for all the treasure trove of useful information on these forums -- very useful for a newbie like myself!

I was wondering whether anyone could give me any additional information on this bag: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...26950&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5754wt_1167

Please note that I am NOT trying to get someone to authenticate this -- it was previously authenticated on the authentication thread (on November 30th by Baggiana -- thanks!), so I felt comfortable buying it when the seller reposted.  

Now I'm just curious whether anyone has more information on this bag, so I can get to know my new bag before it arrives.  Any information is appreciated (year, style, color, etc.).  Thanks in advance!  I'm excited to meet my first BV bag.


----------



## blueiris

BVnewbie said:


> Hi, all --
> 
> Thanks for all the treasure trove of useful information on these forums -- very useful for a newbie like myself!
> 
> I was wondering whether anyone could give me any additional information on this bag: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...26950&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5754wt_1167
> 
> Please note that I am NOT trying to get someone to authenticate this -- it was previously authenticated on the authentication thread (on November 30th by Baggiana -- thanks!), so I felt comfortable buying it when the seller reposted.
> 
> Now I'm just curious whether anyone has more information on this bag, so I can get to know my new bag before it arrives. Any information is appreciated (year, style, color, etc.). Thanks in advance! I'm excited to meet my first BV bag.


 
Welcome!

I'm not an expert, but I saw this post in the authentication thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...rrect-format-see-326401-318.html#post13297753

^If this is the post to which you refer, Baggiana gave you the information that it is an "early Veneta." By this I think she means that it is an early version of the Veneta (the BV namesake bag, that is--"Veneta" IS the style name).  The size seems to be smaller than the current versions of the Veneta bag available today (at least in the US), so there may not be a current analog to this bag.

Again, I'm no expert, and I'm just posting based on my reading of the post above. Hope this helps a little, and I hope that others who know more about this will correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## lonelyphoton

Thanks, *blueiris*!  Yes, that is the post to which I refer -- thanks for clarifying it for me.  It was definitely helpful...any and all information is useful to me at this stage!  I'd suspected that early Veneta referred to the style name, not the brand, but wasn't sure.  So thanks!

As for the size, that is actually what made me wonder -- I have not been able to find ANY information on the web about this size.  I've searched this forum for "small veneta" and "asian veneta" and "veneta sizes", but I haven't seen anything to confirm that this size actually exists!  I've seen many posts on the clutch-sized Mini Veneta, but that bag is not the dimensions of the one listed in the auction.  The seller lists the measurements as 12 x 7 inches with a 6 inch drop, whereas the Medium Veneta is usually measured at 16 x 12 inches.  That's a pretty big difference for measurement error, so I doubt it's a Medium.

So I guess I'm being concerned since I haven't found any information about a bag like it, and wonder whether people will think it is a knock-off due to the size discrepancy.  I totally trust the opinion of the experts on the authentication thread, but it would be nice to see another bag in the smaller-than-Medium size, or otherwise get information about this size from a person who has seen it, in the Early Veneta years (whatever those may be).  You know what I mean?  I'm wondering a bit about whether I should have gotten a true Medium instead, but the auction deal was hard to pass up.  What do you (and anyone else, for that matter) think?  Should I have done something different?


----------



## blueiris

I don't think that size is made anymore, which would explain why you have found little information about it.  Again, I'm not an expert, so I hope someone with knowledge of vintage Venetas will chime in.

As for your other questions, you might get more feedback if you post on the main forum--this thread is just for ID questions.  It sounds like you want someone to validate your purchase, but ultimately, you need to be comfortable with the bag.  I don't think it should matter what I or anyone else thinks about the bag you chose, as long as you're pleased with it!  I've never seen Venetas of the past era before, so I can't offer an opinion on it or give any info on it.  Also, I haven't bought any second-hand BVs, so I'm not sure how to answer your questions about whether you should have made a different choice.

I'm sure there are plenty of people who have bought vintage BV styles that have no current analogs and are really happy with them because they're distinctive from the modern styles.  Some of the photos I've seen of them are lovely.  But if what you really wanted was a current-style Veneta and for everyone who sees you to know that you are carrying a current style Veneta, then perhaps you would have been happier buying one from the present era.  That said, I don't know that people will automatically think that you're carrying a knock-off due to the difference in size.  I don't know where you live, but I would guess that not many people--anywhere--are so tuned into the fine details of BV such that they would jump to that conclusion.  Assuming it's an authentic piece, the quality will be apparent to all.


----------



## lonelyphoton

blueiris said:


> I don't think that size is made anymore, which would explain why you have found little information about it.  Again, I'm not an expert, so I hope someone with knowledge of vintage Venetas will chime in.
> 
> As for your other questions, you might get more feedback if you post on the main forum--this thread is just for ID questions.  It sounds like you want someone to validate your purchase, but ultimately, you need to be comfortable with the bag.  I don't think it should matter what I or anyone else thinks about the bag you chose, as long as you're pleased with it!  I've never seen Venetas of the past era before, so I can't offer an opinion on it or give any info on it.  Also, I haven't bought any second-hand BVs, so I'm not sure how to answer your questions about whether you should have made a different choice.
> 
> I'm sure there are plenty of people who have bought vintage BV styles that have no current analogs and are really happy with them because they're distinctive from the modern styles.  Some of the photos I've seen of them are lovely.  But if what you really wanted was a current-style Veneta and for everyone who sees you to know that you are carrying a current style Veneta, then perhaps you would have been happier buying one from the present era.  That said, I don't know that people will automatically think that you're carrying a knock-off due to the difference in size.  I don't know where you live, but I would guess that not many people--anywhere--are so tuned into the fine details of BV such that they would jump to that conclusion.  Assuming it's an authentic piece, the quality will be apparent to all.



Thanks blueiris -- that's good advice.  I think I was seeking validation, as I was feeling a bit of buyers remorse since this is my first BV and I wanted it to be extra-special.  But I hope this apprehension will fade when the bag arrives; given my body size and bag preferences, the smaller size is actually preferable for me.  I don't care about carrying a current style, either (if I did, I probably would be seeking a different brand). I'll try posting in the main forum and see whether anyone has any more info about this vintage Veneta.  Thanks again!


----------



## thereviewshoppe

Need help ID'ing this BV!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

I think this is vintage that doesn't have a name .. but sometimes people call it the V bag.   We make up names here, you know!


----------



## thereviewshoppe

CaliforniaGal said:


> I think this is vintage that doesn't have a name .. but sometimes people call it the V bag.   We make up names here, you know!



really? well ok... i guess i thought that they had more specific names.

thanks for your help!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Is this bag called the Knot Bag? Does anyone know what year it is from and approx cost new? Sorry, I just love the bag, but I con't want to overpay! Thanks for any information!

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/n...eZSESSIDshop=531264def684a2ea2998af3d524b6746


----------



## boxermom

it'sanaddiction said:


> Is this bag called the Knot Bag? Does anyone know what year it is from and approx cost new? Sorry, I just love the bag, but I con't want to overpay! Thanks for any information!
> 
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/n...eZSESSIDshop=531264def684a2ea2998af3d524b6746


 

When BV refers to the Knot, this is what they mean:http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...e/clutches-evening-bags-pics-only-246418.html

Look at posts 2,3, etc. and you'll see the common shape and clasp with different materials.

The bag in your link is one I'm not familiar with, so I can't help you with age or price. Sorry.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Thank you boxermom! I think I will follow the BV thread for a while before making a purchase. There are so many beautiful BV available (I went to the BV website, OMG)!


----------



## boxermom

^^^I know!!! Going to the BV site is dangerous. I see so many things I love.


----------



## youmeyoumeme

I just bought this one from saks today, but not sure its name......


----------



## boxermom

youmeyoumeme said:


> I just bought this one from saks today, but not sure its name......


 
It looks like some of the Cervo hobos, but the leather looks too smooth to be deerskin. Is the leather very smooth?  If so, it's Nappa, not Cervo. I don't know if it has a specific name--many BV bags don't. They just describe the bag. It looks like the color is Ebano--beautiful!

Congratulations!


----------



## jburgh

youmeyoumeme said:


> I just bought this one from saks today, but not sure its name......



This bag, made in 2008 does not have an official name.  It is made of Vachette Plonge, or plunged/immersed calf leather.  The leather is immersed in water during the tanning process to give it a distressed look.  The bag is fairly stiff and does get scratch marks easily.  I have this bag and see the marking as adding character.  The color is Matita, and it has the mica flecks incorporated into the leather.  I have the matching loafers.  For those who have not seen this bag (was a wholesale market bag), it is close in size to the large Veneta and similar in shoulder drop.


----------



## Mid-

Wow, *jburgh*, I didn't know BV has done vachette!  What a wealth of knowledge (and bags) you have, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## boxermom

Yes, thank you, jburgh!  This is an interesting bag for BV.


----------



## miktim

hi. i just bought a wallet at the bv store in hk...because of the language barrier, i failed to ask the style or model of the wallet i bought...dont have photo yet but ill try to describe it best i can... its double flap with a woven pattern just across the flap, color is like metallic pewter or dark gray...it has some sort of holes/craters which they said were burnt with acid...would like to know the style or model name of this series...thanks in advance.


----------



## mc100

Hi everyone,

Could you help me with the name and season of this bag? I'm pretty sure it was released when Tomas Maier first took over (2001-2?). I wanted it so badly when I was a student, but back then ~$3000-ish for a bag was insane ... 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/images/products/detail/IMG_2655.3.jpg

This is my first time posting, so hopefully the image turns up [it doesn't, so I just added the link instead]. Thanks so much!


----------



## Mid-

miktim said:


> hi. i just bought a wallet at the bv store in hk...because of the language barrier, i failed to ask the style or model of the wallet i bought...dont have photo yet but ill try to describe it best i can... its double flap with a woven pattern just across the flap, color is like metallic pewter or dark gray...it has some sort of holes/craters which they said were burnt with acid...would like to know the style or model name of this series...thanks in advance.



Hi there, *miktim*. I don't have the wallet info, but if the leather is like the attached pic (sorry, just a quick catalog snap), the colour is Matita and the treatment is called Vintage Martele. I remember it was also called Meteor or Crater design. HTH.


----------



## miktim

thanks mid - i think its the same leather. if bv came out with just one series of this type of leather ( the one with craters), then i guess its that one ... they also had the same type of leather in matte gold with craters....thanks a lot again mid!


----------



## Mid-

Glad to be of help, *miktim*. It was part of the early fall 2009 collection, and the other colour I believe is Metallic Mineral.


----------



## astone702

item: BOTTEGA VENETA Small Black Leather Purse Woven Detail
item number: 380194595229
seller: *inanyc*
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-S...item58855d219d
Is anyone familiar with this style, name, and do you know what it retails for? Thank you dears


----------



## jburgh

astone702 said:


> item: BOTTEGA VENETA Small Black Leather Purse Woven Detail
> item number: 380194595229
> seller: *inanyc*
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-S...item58855d219d
> Is anyone familiar with this style, name, and do you know what it retails for? Thank you dears



I have not seen that bag before.  It must be earlier than 2007.  I think the bright semi-matte gold hardware was from 2005.  Anyone else know this bag?


----------



## Love Of My Life

some of these bags from previous seasons are terrific..thanks for sharing the pics

and descriptions


----------



## kiss_p

jburgh said:


> This bag, made in 2008 does not have an official name. It is made of Vachette Plonge, or plunged/immersed calf leather. The leather is immersed in water during the tanning process to give it a distressed look. The bag is fairly stiff and does get scratch marks easily. I have this bag and see the marking as adding character. The color is Matita, and it has the mica flecks incorporated into the leather. I have the matching loafers. For those who have not seen this bag (was a wholesale market bag), it is close in size to the large Veneta and similar in shoulder drop.


 
 Not an ID question, so I hope it's okay to ask here:  *How does the vachette leather wear?  Will it soften more over time and do I need to be careful with it?* This bag is pretty structured, but when I tried it on, it did seem to soften up a bit.  I want to use this as an everyday bag and don't want anything too delicate.  I'm only familiar with the light vachette leather trim on LV or coach, which darkens over time.  I've never had a whole bag made out of vachette.  Thanks!


----------



## zyr

Can anyone tell me what kind of BV bag is this?  Is this new for the season?  The color looks so pretty.  Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...95119&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## funbags1

Hello everyone
I have been looking all over to identify this Bottega Veneta...does anyone know what year & what exactly it is called??

http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/wov93.jpg


----------



## funbags1

Here is another BV that I am stumped on...it is a Limited Edition:
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/wov15.jpg


----------



## boxermom

zyr said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind of BV bag is this? Is this new for the season? The color looks so pretty. Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...95119&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


 
I've seen this bag previously in a photo somewhere. As the auction says, it's the deerskin/Cervo leather which is soft and supple. This style isn't in the catalog, but it's fairly recent, within the last year.  Love the zig-zag stitching. I don't have this color code.

Hopefully someone who knows more or visits the shops frequently will comment. It looks like a great bag. I love BV Cervo leather!


----------



## boxermom

funbags1 said:


> Here is another BV that I am stumped on...it is a Limited Edition:
> http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/wov15.jpg


 
I'm unfamiliar with either bag. But we have members here with lots of BV knowledge, so I'm hoping they will have some information for you.


----------



## jburgh

zyr said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind of BV bag is this?  Is this new for the season?  The color looks so pretty.  Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...95119&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1





kiss_p said:


> Not an ID question, so I hope it's okay to ask here:  *How does the vachette leather wear?  Will it soften more over time and do I need to be careful with it?* This bag is pretty structured, but when I tried it on, it did seem to soften up a bit.  I want to use this as an everyday bag and don't want anything too delicate.  I'm only familiar with the light vachette leather trim on LV or coach, which darkens over time.  I've never had a whole bag made out of vachette.  Thanks!



Vachette softens a little, but IMHO, it will never ever be as soft as napa.  The skin is thick.  It does scratch noticeably, but that is part of the character.


----------



## kiss_p

^ Thanks, jburgh!


----------



## boxermom

zyr said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind of BV bag is this? Is this new for the season? The color looks so pretty. Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...95119&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


 
Oops!  I looked again and found this in the Resort 2010 catalog. It's called the Cervo Hobo Bag, so not really a distinctive name. This color might be Fever. Retail price is $1380 USD.


----------



## zyr

boxermom said:


> Oops!  I looked again and found this in the Resort 2010 catalog. It's called the Cervo Hobo Bag, so not really a distinctive name. This color might be Fever. Retail price is $1380 USD.



Thank you so much, you are so knowledgeable.


----------



## funbags1

Hello everyone
Just wanted to ask if anyone knows the name of this Bottega bag...cannot find this one anywhere...
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/can32.jpg


----------



## funbags1

Here is another little bag...looks like a wristlet style but I would love is someone knew the name of it..
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/navy32.jpg


----------



## jburgh

funbags1 said:


> Hello everyone
> Just wanted to ask if anyone knows the name of this Bottega bag...cannot find this one anywhere...
> http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/can32.jpg



This is the Viva Italia satchel from 2006.  I bought it at the outlet in Jan of 2009.  You really should look at our style reference threads, there is a picture of it in the satchel thread.


----------



## funbags1

jburgh said:


> This is the Viva Italia satchel from 2006.  I bought it at the outlet in Jan of 2009.  You really should look at our style reference threads, there is a picture of it in the satchel thread.



Thank you so much!  I really appreciate it


----------



## sn1ckerdoodle

Hello! Is anyone familiar with this bag/style?


----------



## boxermom

sn1ckerdoodle said:


> Hello! Is anyone familiar with this bag/style?


 
It certainly looks familiar but I can't locate it anywhere for details. Very pretty bag.  If it's in your possession, what does the white authenticity tag (inside the zipper pocket) say?  It could give us a clue about year, style, color, etc.


----------



## funbags1

One more I cannot find...any input would be greatly appreciated
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/slouch12.jpg


----------



## blueiris

sn1ckerdoodle said:


> Hello! Is anyone familiar with this bag/style?


 
I am not a BV expert, and I am not familiar with this bag or style.  However, the mirror looks very different than the one I have that came with a Veneta that I bought last year.  Maybe the mirror gives one of the experts here more of a clue about this bag?


----------



## sn1ckerdoodle

I'm sad to share that I'm pretty sure it's a FAKE. I went to see the bag in person and the lining was off and I couldn't find an authenticity label anywhere inside of the bag.


----------



## boxermom

funbags1 said:


> One more I cannot find...any input would be greatly appreciated
> http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/slouch12.jpg


 
From the Fall-Winter 2006/2007 collection. It's called the Glace Enameled Viper Bag.  Original retail price then was $4900 (!). A very detailed bag for those who love exotics.


----------



## ppd2

pretty exotic bag


----------



## funbags1

boxermom said:


> From the Fall-Winter 2006/2007 collection. It's called the Glace Enameled Viper Bag.  Original retail price then was $4900 (!). A very detailed bag for those who love exotics.



Thank you so much...I have been trying to find the name of the bag for about 6 months...should have posted it along time ago...it sold within a half hour...thanks so much for the info.


----------



## jburgh

funbags1 said:


> Thank you so much...I have been trying to find the name of the bag for about 6 months...should have posted it along time ago...it sold within a half hour...thanks so much for the info.



Were you the eBay seller?


----------



## funbags1

jburgh said:


> Were you the eBay seller?


Yes..I listed it yesterday...I hope that was not a problem.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs

Hi. I've been lurking for a while but now I need some help identifying a bag. It is brand new and made of deerskin. Approx. measurements are 18.5" x 7" x 10". It came with a mirror.

It is a limited edition and number 62 of 100. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Mid-

Hello, *AnGeLiCbOrIs*! Our own mod *jburgh* has this, and here is the info.

:welcome2:


----------



## saks4me

What's the name / year / price of this tote? Thought it was cute! Thanks for your help!


----------



## boxermom

saks4me said:


> What's the name / year / price of this tote? Thought it was cute! Thanks for your help!


 
It's the Cornely Tote bag from Fall-Winter 2006/2007. Original retail was $2380.  Looking at it today, that price seems low for all the detaling.


----------



## saks4me

THank you, BoxerMom!!!


----------



## Danzare

Hi, could someone tell me the name of this bag?






Thanks in advance


----------



## Danzare

EDIT: No official name for this one, thanks *Jburgh*


----------



## kiss_p

Does anyone know if this bag has a name?  I remember seeing a picture of it on the S/S 2009 sale list, but there was no name listed.  Also, I plan on posting the picture in the reference library.  Should I list it as a bowler or a satchel?  Thanks.


----------



## jburgh

kiss_p said:


> Does anyone know if this bag has a name?  I remember seeing a picture of it on the S/S 2009 sale list, but there was no name listed.  Also, I plan on posting the picture in the reference library.  Should I list it as a bowler or a satchel?  Thanks.








I found your bag in the Cruise 2008/2009 catalog.  It is called the "Shiny Goatskin Bag."  Really descriptive, eh?   I would put it in both the satchel style category as well as black in color.  A bowler is a type of satchel and it definitely has a bowler shape. Congrats!


----------



## kiss_p

Thanks, jburgh!


----------



## doublenn

Hey guys! This is my first BV, and definitely an impulse purchase. I got this amazing find at a Barneys outlet. I know nothing about it, but from what I've browsed these pages, it seems kind of like a Montaigne, but doesn't have the hanging key (?).

The store clerk said it's detailed in crocodile (which I still feel a little weird about. didn't have to know that), and inside it says that it's a limited edition, 029/150.

(Removed to deter counterfeitters)

It came with a matching mirror.

I purchased it at a ridiculous sale price, like you wouldn't believe, but now I'm curious if there's more to know about this beauty.

I hope the pictures work out, it's my first time posting them!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jburgh

doublenn said:


> Hey guys! This is my first BV, and definitely an impulse purchase. I got this amazing find at a Barneys outlet. I know nothing about it, but from what I've browsed these pages, it seems kind of like a Montaigne, but doesn't have the hanging key (?).
> 
> The store clerk said it's detailed in crocodile (which I still feel a little weird about. didn't have to know that), and inside it says that it's a limited edition, 029/150.
> 
> It came with a matching mirror.
> 
> I purchased it at a ridiculous sale price, like you wouldn't believe, but now I'm curious if there's more to know about this beauty.
> 
> I hope the pictures work out, it's my first time posting them!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 1024613
> View attachment 1024614
> View attachment 1024615
> View attachment 1024616



That is an amazing story.  You are so lucky to have found this bag!  It is from F/W 2009 and is shown on pages 28-31 of that catalog.  The name is "Truffle Karung Bag" and was $7800 reg price. I do not see any croc on this bag, but it has plenty of Karung. Wish we had a Barney's outlet in Seattle!


----------



## purplefishy

Please help me id this bag.
and I brought it around 500, is this a good price for this bag?


----------



## jburgh

purplefishy said:


> Please help me id this bag.
> and I brought it around 500, is this a good price for this bag?









*purplefishy* - This is called the soft lambskin bag from Pre-Fall 2009. The original price was $1690.  I think the Nero was carried by the departments stores like NM or Saks. The Boutique carried more of the seasonal/fashion colors.  It feels great doesn't it?


----------



## purplefishy

jburgh said:


> *purplefishy* - This is called the soft lambskin bag from Pre-Fall 2009. The original price was $1690.  I think the Nero was carried by the departments stores like NM or Saks. The Boutique carried more of the seasonal/fashion colors.  It feels great doesn't it?



Thanks a lot for your reply, do you think if this is a good deal for this bag?


----------



## boxermom

purplefishy said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply, do you think if this is a good deal for this bag?


 
You got the bag for less than 1/3 of retail price, so I would say that's a good deal.


----------



## prestwick

wow, what a  beauty at a phenomenal price! Enjoy!  which Bloomies?


----------



## LoveThatThing

The wallet and the lanyard were bought at the BV outlet in Woodybury last week, unsure of the color and the style (lanyard & continental wallet?) I thought the color of the wallet is Lilac and the strap is Platino Ossidato ? SA also told me the wallet is deerskin & watersnake.. I'm certainly no expert in this. Help is needed!!! Many thanks 





*Tag reads: 114074 VOFCO 5301*


----------



## boxermom

The wallet is exotic leather of some kind, right? The color is Parma, a lovely purple from 2007, I think. I've had that style wallet and just call it continental tab wallet.

The lanyard is actually called a cellphone strap. I can't determine a color from the photo. Maybe someone else can help.


----------



## LoveThatThing

Ahhh!! Thank you Boxermom ! Yes the wallet is exotic skin, I first thought it was lizard but the SA said it's snakeskin  The skin feels kind of flaky and very delicate so I was a little worried about using it at first, but after taking those pictures I threw my beloved Hermes Dogon in the closet !


----------



## TDL

Yes, it's Parma and it's Karung on the outside and Cervo on the inside. Congrats! It IS a lovely wallet and Parma is something I wish I had myself. 

I am intrigued by your lanyard/cellphone strap (me likey!).  Does it look gold-ish or gunmetal IRL? I can't really tell from the photos eiter.  If it's the latter then it's likely peltro ossidato. They did a number of deerskin bags in this and copper rame ossidato also.  I may be wrong biut apart from the Barcelona Cabat and the India Knot, I've never heard of anything else BV did in platino ossidato.


----------



## LoveThatThing

Yeah!! Parma and Karung !! Thanks *TDL * for those info! I've always wanted a piece of something in Karung ^^^^ I just started using it, hope it won't be as delicate as it looks 

The strap is def. the more gunmetal color, so it could be Petrol Ossidato ?! I'm still a newbie to BV, have so little knowledge on its colors, so many name to remember  !


----------



## luvall

How much is it?where can i get it?thanks


----------



## boxermom

luvall said:


> How much is it?where can i get it?thanks


 
This bag doesn't have any special name. It's from the Fall-Winter 2008/2009 Men's collection and retail price was $2520. The code# is 1997/VGHB1 and the color is Ash.

It won't be in the BV stores anymore. You can try calling the BV outlet stores. We have information in this subforum about the outlets. There are 2 in the U.S., and they can tell you what they have available if you call. If any of them made it to the outlets, the price will be somewhat lower.

Good luck!


----------



## luvall

boxermom said:


> This bag doesn't have any special name. It's from the Fall-Winter 2008/2009 Men's collection and retail price was $2520. The code# is 1997/VGHB1 and the color is Ash.
> 
> It won't be in the BV stores anymore. You can try calling the BV outlet stores. We have information in this subforum about the outlets. There are 2 in the U.S., and they can tell you what they have available if you call. If any of them made it to the outlets, the price will be somewhat lower.
> 
> Good luck!


 
thanks~~


----------



## septembersiren

the leather is called buttersoft 




jburgh said:


> *purplefishy* - This is called the soft lambskin bag from Pre-Fall 2009. The original price was $1690. I think the Nero was carried by the departments stores like NM or Saks. The Boutique carried more of the seasonal/fashion colors. It feels great doesn't it?


----------



## luvall

is the metallic wallet still available in boutiques or retail stores?  what about the bag? i could not find them on the web...thanks


----------



## jburgh

luvall said:


> is the metallic wallet still available in boutiques or retail stores?  what about the bag? i could not find them on the web...thanks



luvall - the bag is the Tiger Print Veneta from Fall/Winter 2008, and went on sale in the boutiques in June 09. You may find one at the BV outlets, on eBay, or Bluefly.

The wallet is in the color Dust, from Fall/Winter 2009.  You may still find them at the boutiques, eBay or Bluefly.


----------



## luvall

jburgh said:


> luvall - the bag is the Tiger Print Veneta from Fall/Winter 2008, and went on sale in the boutiques in June 09. You may find one at the BV outlets, on eBay, or Bluefly.
> 
> The wallet is in the color Dust, from Fall/Winter 2009. You may still find them at the boutiques, eBay or Bluefly.


 

thanks my lovely friend~~~~


----------



## frozenocean

I was given this bag as a hand-me-down.  Could someone PLEASE ID it.  Any ideas how much it's worth?  If it's worth a significant amount, I'd rather return it to her.

Thank you.










I'm not sure if the image links are showing up.  If not, they are at: http://believeeverything.blogspot.com/2010/03/bottega-veneta.html


----------



## Danzare

Hi *frozenocean*, your bag looks like a model from the early/mid- nineties, pre-Maier era. I don't think it has a specific name, but I'm sure the experts will be able to tell you more.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Can someone ID this for me (if it's authentic lol)? Thanks!


----------



## jburgh

KlassicKouture said:


> Can someone ID this for me (if it's authentic lol)? Thanks!



I've never seen anything like it.  Please post pictures of the Bottega Veneta logo stamp as well as some inside pics.


----------



## KlassicKouture

jburgh said:


> I've never seen anything like it. Please post pictures of the Bottega Veneta logo stamp as well as some inside pics.


 
It's a pic from the website of this consignment shop I visited for the first time yesterday. I'll have to ask if I can take some additional photos in the store next time I stop by.


----------



## joyoflife

Hello everyone, 

Can any of you offer more information on this clutch? It was listed and (lamentably) sold from the Malleries sight, where it was named 'Woven Intrecciato Tassel Clutch.' I assume it's an older style but is 'Tassel Clutch' the actual name of this bag? I love it and hope to find another in this cognac brown color, but can't really hunt unless I know more. Thanks for your expertise!






This one is up on eBay but I'm not totally into the shade.


----------



## Baggiana

frozenocean said:


> I was given this bag as a hand-me-down.  Could someone PLEASE ID it.  Any ideas how much it's worth?  If it's worth a significant amount, I'd rather return it to her.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the image links are showing up.  If not, they are at: http://believeeverything.blogspot.com/2010/03/bottega-veneta.html



It is a tote from the Marco Polo collection... not particularly valuable.  Some love the collection, others not.  No need to return, just wear and enjoy!


----------



## Baggiana

joyoflife said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can any of you offer more information on this clutch? It was listed and (lamentably) sold from the Malleries sight, where it was named 'Woven Intrecciato Tassel Clutch.' I assume it's an older style but is 'Tassel Clutch' the actual name of this bag? I love it and hope to find another in this cognac brown color, but can't really hunt unless I know more. Thanks for your expertise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is up on eBay but I'm not totally into the shade.



We do not have names for most of the vintage bags... This bag was produced prior to the acquisition of BV by the "Gucci Group."  It is lovely, but you will have to cross you fingers and hope that one in good condition and in the color that you want shows up.  BTW, the brown one is being sold by a tPFer who wrote the guides to authentication.  I would print her listing, with all the pictures and use to compare as you search.  It is not exactly like finding a needle in a haystack, but close.  If you love the style, you might consider buying this one.  Who knows when you will find another.  Best of luck!


----------



## joyoflife

Baggiana said:


> We do not have names for most of the vintage bags... This bag was produced prior to the acquisition of BV by the "Gucci Group."  It is lovely, but you will have to cross you fingers and hope that one in good condition and in the color that you want shows up.  BTW, the brown one is being sold by a tPFer who wrote the guides to authentication.  I would print her listing, with all the pictures and use to compare as you search.  It is not exactly like finding a needle in a haystack, but close.  If you love the style, you might consider buying this one.  Who knows when you will find another.  Best of luck!



Thank you so much for your insight! I'm thinking it wont be the easiest bag to find, either, and I'm quite disappointed that I missed the Malleries sale. I'm still considering the dark brown, which is lovely, but I'm a sucker for that warm cognac color, which would have been ideal. Maybe I'll get lucky. Thank you again!


----------



## boxermom

joyoflife said:


> Thank you so much for your insight! I'm thinking it wont be the easiest bag to find, either, and I'm quite disappointed that I missed the Malleries sale. I'm still considering the dark brown, which is lovely, but I'm a sucker for that warm cognac color, which would have been ideal. Maybe I'll get lucky. Thank you again!


 
Keep your eyes open for vintage BV on eBay and the other online sites--I've found some great older pieces in mint condition and interesting colors; not all black or brown. Good luck!


----------



## xrubybabex

Hi all. can someone please identify the montaigne for me? what year and what color is this? thanks
http://universac.com/wp-content/uploads/4a6f82f8757c0.jpg


----------



## Mid-

xrubybabex said:


> Hi all. can someone please identify the montaigne for me? what year and what color is this? thanks
> http://universac.com/wp-content/uploads/4a6f82f8757c0.jpg



Hi there, *xrubybabex*.  I'm pretty sure it's Ash Scuro Montaigne from S/S '09. The pic must be originally from the Purse Blog here.


----------



## mdlcal28

I have never seen a suede BV...is this vintage possibly?

http://images.shoprw.com/alexissuitcase/53774a.jpg

http://images.shoprw.com/alexissuitcase/53774d.jpg


----------



## Danzare

I've never seen that one, it doesn't even look BV style to me...are you sure it's authentic? It could always be vintage though.


----------



## lilndc

I have never seen this bag either but I do have a BV frame bag in matt suede.  I did a reveal a while back, in case you want to see it.


----------



## boxermom

mdlcal28 said:


> I have never seen a suede BV...is this vintage possibly?
> 
> http://images.shoprw.com/alexissuitcase/53774a.jpg
> 
> http://images.shoprw.com/alexissuitcase/53774d.jpg


 
I've seen vintage suede BV's, but no current or recently made BV's that I can recall.  Don't know what to think about this one. It has a BV font but the handles aren't in BV's style, nor the hardware.


----------



## Danzare

boxermom said:


> It has a BV font but the handles aren't in BV's style, nor the hardware.


 
Same thing I thought. Could be a fake?


----------



## boxermom

Danzare said:


> Same thing I thought. Could be a fake?


 
I wonder about this also, Danzare. It's rare to see a real BV bag that doesn't resemble anything made previously by BV.  If we could touch and examine them IRL, I think most of us could tell if something is genuine or not.


----------



## Danzare

boxermom said:


> I wonder about this also, Danzare. It's rare to see a real BV bag that doesn't resemble anything made previously by BV. If we could touch and examine them IRL, I think most of us could tell if something is genuine or not.


 
MTE. Bottega has a very distinctive style, and the quality of the materials is pretty much the same..


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Could you please tell me the name and color of this bag? Found this pic in the action thread from *chiaoapple*...absolutely LOVE this!!! Thank you!


----------



## Danzare

Hi *scoobiesmomma*,the bag you posted is a beautiful Cocker, a limited edition. Don't know the season it was from though...I'm sure someone way more knowledgeable than me will chime in with better info


----------



## Danzare

Oh and you also could PM *chiaoapple* directly and ask her...and maybe share with us after


----------



## TDL

scoobiesmomma said:


> Could you please tell me the name and color of this bag? Found this pic in the action thread from *chiaoapple*...absolutely LOVE this!!! Thank you!


 
*scoobiesmomma* - it's called a Borsa Cervo Cocker circa S/S 2007.  I'm stumped by the color because the photo looks quite dark but my guess is Permagena but it could also be Marmo?  It's too light to be Limo.


----------



## jburgh

TDL said:


> *scoobiesmomma* - it's called a Borsa Cervo Cocker circa S/S 2007.  I'm stumped by the color because the photo looks quite dark but my guess is Permagena but it could also be Marmo?  It's too light to be Limo.



It is gorgy!!! I remember it being Marmo.  That makes sense to me because Pergamena has a touch of creamy yellow in it.  I have an ostrich Club Striped Montaigne from SS2008 that has some of the same colors in it...there should be a pic in the style reference.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thank you ladies for all your help! Of course it would be a ltd. ed. bag that I will likely never find...!


----------



## boxermom

^you never know, *scoobiesmomma*.  Keep looking on eBay or the other consignment sites (annsfabulousfinds, fashionphile, yoogiscloset, etc.). I have seen this before on eBay. Love the color and the detailing.


----------



## Danzare

^*boxermom*'s right, sometimes you find the most beautiful stuff on Ebay. Some time ago there was one of those flower embossed Venetas from 2005 and I was stupid enough to let that beauty go *sigh*
Good luck!


----------



## Leah

Someone here, I can't remember exactly who, had a gorgeous light pink cocker and posted photos of her bag.


----------



## Danzare

^ Mm, perhaps try looking in the reference thread? I think I saw that one there, it was Poudre if I remember well.


----------



## farmerswife

Does this wallet have a specific name? Is this a discontinued style?

In the description it indicates there is another section that "is secured with a snap and opens to reveal additional credit card slots". This one sold on Ann's Fabulous Finds.
Thanks so much


----------



## boxermom

I don't know if it's still being made or not, but it looks like the checkbook wallet.


----------



## joyoflife

Can I get a color ID on these two bags? Included are the links to their respective auctions in case you're in need of more shots. I'm thinking (and hoping) they're tea. Thank you for your help!






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200458709986&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/4505539149_129b33a7b0.jpg


----------



## Mid-

^^ *joyoflife*, I am no expert, but based on the tag I think the first one is terracotta. The colour is quite close to tea I believe.


----------



## joyoflife

Mid- said:


> ^^ *joyoflife*, I am no expert, but based on the tag I think the first one is terracotta. The colour is quite close to tea I believe.



Thanks. I only recently and suddenly decided that I wanted a BV so I'm quite new. If it is, indeed, terracotta, that works for me. I love the color and just thought I might search for other styles in the same shade. I noticed, too, that the tags on both bags show 'TER' so that makes sense. Thanks again for your reply - it really helped me out!

PS. Just noticed that I posted the wrong link for the second bag. Here's the correct one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400100903847&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## septembersiren

It is missing the passport cover which just slips in



farmerswife said:


> Does this wallet have a specific name? Is this a discontinued style?
> 
> In the description it indicates there is another section that "is secured with a snap and opens to reveal additional credit card slots". This one sold on Ann's Fabulous Finds.
> Thanks so much


----------



## septembersiren

As far as I know it is only being produced right now in ebano and nero 
I would check woodbury or cabazon for colors 





boxermom said:


> I don't know if it's still being made or not, but it looks like the checkbook wallet.


----------



## jburgh

This one is also called the travel wallet...here is my black one:


----------



## septembersiren

it also came in azure and cobalt and in two different sizes 
the skin was Majjorie (sp)



kiss_p said:


> Does anyone know if this bag has a name? I remember seeing a picture of it on the S/S 2009 sale list, but there was no name listed. Also, I plan on posting the picture in the reference library. Should I list it as a bowler or a satchel? Thanks.


----------



## farmerswife

septembersiren said:


> It is missing the passport cover which just slips in


 
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Boca

I need assistance in identifying the style name and color of this BV bag. I think it's made of deerskin. Thanks.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Boca said:


> I need assistance in identifying the style name and color of this BV bag. I think it's made of deerskin. Thanks.


 

I owned this style a several years ago. You're correct, it's a nice meaty deerskin and the color may be ebano. Can you check the back of the auth. tag? The color would be there in "code". If you list first row of numbers (& letters if there are 3 at the end), someone can confirm the color!

I don't think it has a specific style name...maybe someone else will know that. If I recall correctly, the retail was quite high for a BV at the time (maybe near $2k) and it's very large - larger than the montaigne. Great bag & love the hidden magnetic closure pockets!


----------



## Boca

Thanks for the input. I just learned that the color is called coffee. One set of numbers on the tag reads  EPEV 2004. Is this then from the year 2004?


----------



## jburgh

Boca said:


> Thanks for the input. I just learned that the color is called coffee. One set of numbers on the tag reads  EPEV 2004. Is this then from the year 2004?



Yes, that is correct.


----------



## TDL

Does anyone know the color name of this Veneta? It's described as "off-white cream" TIA!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270567965782


----------



## momodog

Hi ,can anyone tell the name of this bag and which year is from?


----------



## Baggiana

Yes... this one looks to be one of the earlier duettes ... lovely bag and proportions before they became too duffle-like with wide straps.  Is this one lined with red/burgundy leather or suede?  In order to authenticate you should go to the authenticate thread unless you are very sure... and the dating will depend upon the markers.


----------



## momodog

this bag has suede lining.
Do you think it's good bag?


----------



## Baggiana

momo, I do not know how to answer you... but yes, I personally like the duette... I have two - one in a gold intrecciato (more duffle-like with thick strap) and the python duette of a couple of years ago, which is one of my all-time favorites!  I love the proportions of your bag... an easy one to carry, and not as large as the later ones.  If you gave it to me, I would wear and treasure it, and yes, in a color that I do not have, I would purchase it if the condition were good... so yes, IMO, it is a "good" bag.

If I may ask, what is bothering you about it? - or more precisely what are your reservations?


----------



## bagdoll

I really like this bag a lot.  I wouldnt pass it up if I came across it... if the price and condition of bag was decent and looks like the bag is in great condition.


----------



## momodog

This bag looks good but I thought it look bit simple... I think your gold intrecciato one look better than this!  Is yours with thick strap easy to carry? I'd like to see how your bag looks like! Would you like to show me a photoes?


----------



## BgaHolic

momodog, That is the bag I saw on Ebay and had authenticated.  It's supposed to be soft as a glove.  Are you liking it?  It looks functional and classic.  I just wasn't sure enough so I passed on it.


----------



## momodog

I wasn't sure enough neither so I did passed on it too.... I prefer this style with woven leather....


----------



## momodog

I was going to say  " I did pass it up..... Sorry .....


----------



## Baggiana

momodog said:


> This bag looks good but I thought it look bit simple... I think your gold intrecciato one look better than this!  Is yours with thick strap easy to carry? I'd like to see how your bag looks like! Would you like to show me a photoes?


I will try to take some photos this weekend... I am in the middle of a big project and often do not have time to do photos... someday my life may be simpler and less exciting... I will try.

As I posted elsewhere the larger one with the thick strap and weaving carries like a duffle bag - and that seems to be coming back in style if I read the critiques from other tPFers on the F/W2010 offerings.


----------



## Baggiana

momodog said:


> This bag looks good but I thought it look bit simple... I think your gold intrecciato one look better than this!  Is yours with thick strap easy to carry? I'd like to see how your bag looks like! Would you like to show me a photoes?



I dug out some old pics... I think it is easy to carry - and I do like the way it looks.  Only problem is that I have so many bags, I seldom reach for this one.  It is a great travel bag, though!


----------



## drsamba

Hi gang. Hope someone can identify this purse/wallet. It is the brown one on the left in the middle of the tray. I borrowed this pic from annelovepuggy who displayed in the outlet thread. It looks like it has a shoulder strap on it. Not sure of the material, some sort of exotic perhaps. Any info would be appreciated. Last season or so I'm sure.

Thanks a lot!http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/biggrin.gif


----------



## CarrieB

I've just bought my first BV!!!!! I can't tell you guys how happy I am! But can anyone tell me the name of this style and roughly when it came out? Thanks!


----------



## boxermom

CarrieB said:


> I've just bought my first BV!!!!! I can't tell you guys how happy I am! But can anyone tell me the name of this style and roughly when it came out? Thanks!


 
My catalogs only go back to fall 2005 and I don't know if they include every style. I didn't find this, but I love it. So classic. If it doesn't have a special name (like Sloane, Cocker, Julie, etc.), it would probably be called a satchel of some kind. It will never go out of style and the color will go with just about everything. We have members here with amazing knowledge of BV bags, so I hope they will be able to give you specific information.

Congratulations!


----------



## CarrieB

boxermom said:


> My catalogs only go back to fall 2005 and I don't know if they include every style. I didn't find this, but I love it. So classic. If it doesn't have a special name (like Sloane, Cocker, Julie, etc.), it would probably be called a satchel of some kind. It will never go out of style and the color will go with just about everything. We have members here with amazing knowledge of BV bags, so I hope they will be able to give you specific information.
> 
> Congratulations!


 
Thanks, Boxermom! I'm so happy to finally join the BV Club! I've wanted one for a while and I just love this one, especially the colour - I have a real thing for brown leather bags!


----------



## cecilia446

Hi there, pls help to ID this BV.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## jburgh

cecilia446 said:


> Hi there, pls help to ID this BV.  Thanks a lot!



I believe that was referred to as a drawstring tote.  Not sure it ever had a special style name. Where did that picture come from, perhaps I can learn more from the description.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

What color and size is Kourtney's Veneta?






Thanks!


----------



## cecilia446

jburgh said:


> I believe that was referred to as a drawstring tote. Not sure it ever had a special style name. Where did that picture come from, perhaps I can learn more from the description.


 
Hi, I got it sometime back (at least 3 months) on a shopping website (but have not gotten round posting it)....I reckon it should be a past season bag, not likely to be able to buy it now?


----------



## TDL

scoobiesmomma said:


> What color and size is Kourtney's Veneta? Thanks!


 
Based on these 2 other photos (previously posted on the Celebs thread), I'd say it's a *Maxi Ebano*. I know she's tiny but she's not that small for this to be a Large veneta.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^Ah, it's gorgeous!!! Thank you! I need this bag in my life!


----------



## jburgh

TDL said:


> Based on these 2 other photos (previously posted on the Celebs thread), I'd say it's a *Maxi Ebano*. I know she's tiny but she's not that small for this to be a Large veneta.
> 
> TDL, I agree.  From the proportions, I'd say Ebano Maxi Veneta.


----------



## atlantique

Anyone knows the name of this bag?
Thank you!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

atlantique said:


> Anyone knows the name of this bag?
> Thank you!


 
It's the Baby Bag and the latest retail was around $880.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Could someone kindly tell me if this is Ebano? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330436279707&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Baggiana

scoobiesmomma said:


> Could someone kindly tell me if this is Ebano?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330436279707&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Color code pictured in auction "says" ebano.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^Thank you! I was hoping it was but it looks so washed out in some of the pics with flashed I was unsure!


----------



## jackietong

Is Ms. Hilton wearing a BV???

http://omg.yahoo.com/photos/celebrity-rumor-mill/3896#id=9

thanks!


----------



## jburgh

jackietong said:


> Is Ms. Hilton wearing a BV???
> 
> http://omg.yahoo.com/photos/celebrity-rumor-mill/3896#id=9
> 
> thanks!



It sure looks like a medium Veneta in croc.  Could be Delft.


----------



## hermesugo

Ok, found the right thread to ask my question! Anyone know the name of this bag and where I might find some action shots? Thank you ladies!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

hermesugo said:


> Ok, found the right thread to ask my question! Anyone know the name of this bag and where I might find some action shots? Thank you ladies!


 

It's the drop bag - one of my favorite styles ever! Here's two pictures of my beloved peltro one, but note that I had the strap made longer when I did the SO. Regular drop bags are difficult to wear cross body.


----------



## hermesugo

Miss_FancyBags said:


> It's the drop bag - one of my favorite styles ever! Here's two pictures of my beloved peltro one, but note that I had the strap made longer when I did the SO. Regular drop bags are difficult to wear cross body.



 Thank you!! Lovely color!! I do like the style, very casual and easy to wear.


----------



## chanel_luv

i saw a girl in the market today wearing bright blue like cobalt blue. can anyone pls tell me if it's still available in store and how much and where can i buy it

thanks for the info. this is the first time i'm interested in BV. i usually bought chanel or LV.


----------



## doloresmia

chanel_luv said:


> i saw a girl in the market today wearing bright blue like cobalt blue. can anyone pls tell me if it's still available in store and how much and where can i buy it
> 
> thanks for the info. this is the first time i'm interested in BV. i usually bought chanel or LV.



welcome! you can still find cabats - mini and medium in bv boutiques. otherwise your best bet might be the outlets or secondary markets. HTHs!


----------



## chanel_luv

i call south coast, cabazon and NY outlet but they don't have it
pls let me know if anyone spot it


----------



## pm0964

Under the "Celeb pictures" thread on post #1088 on the second photo of this post, there is a lady carrying a BV handbag. Can anyone please tell me the name of that handbag? 

It looks like it might be from the new Fall Catalog but I am not sure. If anyone can help me identify it, that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## nycshopa

:useless:


----------



## pm0964

Sorry...I will get eventually get the hang of this (and then maybe not) Thank you !


----------



## pm0964

Now that I look closer - I think it is the cabat.  After my first glance, I thought it might be the Nappa Wool bag in the new catalog.  But thank you nycshopa for letting me know that pic was not attached!


----------



## nycshopa

^ yep it does look like a cabat


----------



## annie9999

it is a beauty- wonder what color?  ebano or maybe reflet?


----------



## LLANeedle

pm0964, the second picture in the original posting is a capri.  You can see the lock on the back of the bag.


----------



## excessbaggage

Please help me identify this bag. It's made of goatskin, in slight shimmery Matita color. Shaped like a Montaigne only a tad bigger. It also has 5 small feet at the bottom. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jburgh

I cannot positively tell, but it could be the E-W Belly in Matita Specchio.  It was from F/W 2009 and has little bits of mica rubbed into the surface to give the sparkle.  It also came in the 76 Belly, which was more of a square shape.  It should be in the F/W 2009 thread. Anyone else on the style??


----------



## shih_tzu_lover

jburgh said:


> I cannot positively tell, but it could be the E-W Belly in Matita Specchio. It was from F/W 2009 and has little bits of mica rubbed into the surface to give the sparkle. It also came in the 76 Belly, which was more of a square shape. It should be in the F/W 2009 thread. Anyone else on the style??
> 
> This is the George V bag.  It retailed for $2,400 and is smaller than the e/w belly.  It can be found on page 81 of the S/S 2009 catalogue.  HTH.


----------



## jburgh

shih_tzu_lover said:


> jburgh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot positively tell, but it could be the E-W Belly in Matita Specchio. It was from F/W 2009 and has little bits of mica rubbed into the surface to give the sparkle. It also came in the 76 Belly, which was more of a square shape. It should be in the F/W 2009 thread. Anyone else on the style??
> 
> This is the George V bag.  It retailed for $2,400 and is smaller than the e/w belly.  It can be found on page 81 of the S/S 2009 catalogue.  HTH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked it up, thanks for the id! Do you how it got that name?  It is just listed as the ...shiny goatskin bag.
Click to expand...


----------



## septembersiren

This bag is called the folio bag 






jj2006 said:


> Anyone knows the name of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 696358
> 
> 
> Thanks so much.


----------



## septembersiren

cobalt was part of the BIGGG 50% off sale I doubt you will find any in a BV boutique 
I doubt the outlet has it either 
sorry 









doloresmia said:


> welcome! you can still find cabats - mini and medium in bv boutiques. otherwise your best bet might be the outlets or secondary markets. HTHs!


----------



## septembersiren

kinda looks like calandria 
but it isn't 
it also looks ash 
it is hard to tell color from the picture 






pm0964 said:


> Sorry...I will get eventually get the hang of this (and then maybe not) Thank you !


----------



## TDL

excessbaggage said:


> Please help me identify this bag. It's made of goatskin, in slight shimmery Matita color. Shaped like a Montaigne only a tad bigger. It also has 5 small feet at the bottom. Thanks in advance!


 
This bag had a number of names depending where you were. It was called the *George V* bag in Asia and *Settantasei *(translation: 76) in other parts of the world and it was part of the S/S 2009 collection. I was lusting for the Copper Ostrich Settantasei myself but they sold it to someone else. (see smaller pics below)

The smaller, squarish version that jburgh was referring to in her post was just called the Belly bag. (not Belly 76) It came in Matita, Curry and Tea (all specchio... aka a type of goatskin)


----------



## jburgh

TDL - Complicated on that bag.  I think lots of us think the Belly 76 is the same as the Belly (from that season).


----------



## TDL

^^^ Yes, and to make matters worse, there actually is a 3rd version of this bag (the biggest E/W version).


----------



## septembersiren

The belly 76 came two ways
north south 
east west
the specchio mattita bag that was east west is the belly 76 
I do surely wish that BV would name all their bags it would make it so much easier to talk about them


----------



## jburgh

I have the biggest E-W version in Matita Specchio.  So, what is that one called?


----------



## hamham

Hi,

Need help identifying the following bag. Can anyone tell me what's the name of the bag and does it only have 1 size? Thanks! 

http://fashionrevue.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/51uddkekcml_ss500_.jpg


----------



## prestwick

Hi, isn't that the "bella" bag which we at the purse forum have nicknamed it because BV did not give it a name.  And I always thought there were 2 sizes.. Maybe someone else who owns one would like to chime in.


----------



## Baggiana

TDL said:


> This bag had a number of names depending where you were. It was called the *George V* bag in Asia and *Settantasei *(translation: 76) in other parts of the world and it was part of the S/S 2009 collection. I was lusting for the Copper Ostrich Settantasei myself but they sold it to someone else. (see smaller pics below)
> 
> *The smaller, squarish version that jburgh was referring to in her post was just called the Belly bag. (not Belly 76)* It came in Matita, Curry and Tea (all specchio... aka a type of goatskin)



TDL, I am not sure that you are correct:  I saved this screen shot because I was searching the world for this bag - and found it in Dubai as some might remember.  If you read the description on the screenshot of this "smaller, squarish version, you will see that they referred to it as Belly 76... and the screenshot of the ostrich in this shape was referred to as Settantasei (76).  Do you have some notation of the rectangular bag also being referred to as Belly 76?  I do believe that it is the N/S that was referred to as Belly 76 - unless I see otherwise.  Thanks in advance for any help in straightening this out!


----------



## sweetD

Hi there!  Hope you could help me identify this bag TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250661679138&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## NYCavalier

Hi! I am usually in the Chanel and Bal forums... do not know much about BV :shame:

Can someone please ID Brooklyn's tote? And where one could purchase the bag (if even possible!)? Thanks so much!!


----------



## jburgh

NYCavalier said:


> Hi! I am usually in the Chanel and Bal forums... do not know much about BV :shame:
> 
> Can someone please ID Brooklyn's tote? And where one could purchase the bag (if even possible!)? Thanks so much!!



This is a Cabat, BVs iconic tote. The color is Nero (black). Judging from the proportion, it looks like the Mini size.  This is available in the Asian market and at the Kalakaua boutique.  I think Minis are around $3500.  It could be a Medium size, which is around $4700, but it looks smaller to me.

Look here for more pics:  http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-style-reference/cabat-pics-only-246410.html


----------



## pinknyanko

Hi everyone! What is style name of this bag?

I checked the style reference area... but couldn't find this exact model!


----------



## TDL

It's called the *Milano bag *and they started bring this in back in F/W 2009. I personally call it the "new" Milano bag since BV had a completely different looking bag named Milano in the past.  (I have the old Milano bag)


----------



## septembersiren

could you please post a pic of your old milano bag 
I just find the vintage pieces so interesting 
ty in advance 





TDL said:


> It's called the *Milano bag *and they started bring this in back in F/W 2009. I personally call it the "new" Milano bag since BV had a completely different looking bag named Milano in the past. (I have the old Milano bag)


----------



## jburgh

I'll make an old Milano -vs- new Milano sticky in the style reference too.


----------



## Mid-

I'm sure *TDL* is working on her usual fabulous pics of her old Milano, but she has posted here and here.


----------



## septembersiren

I do believe it came in a smaller size also 




noon said:


> Thank you! Yes it is very similar to that bag but different shape (was smaller and the handles were longer). The crocodile trim looked a lot more scaly (if that makes sense) on the bag I saw compared to this one. But definetly same collection, thanks jburgh now I can look up more info on it!


----------



## septembersiren

I saw the thread for the milanos 
I knew the old milano but I didn't know that was the name of it 
some people called it the boston bag 
but the boston bag was different and I knew that wasn't the name of it 
the remember the old milano and liked it 
the new milano is very very structured 





jburgh said:


> I'll make an old Milano -vs- new Milano sticky in the style reference too.


----------



## sweetD

Hi!  Hope you could help me identify this bag.. it was already authenticated on the authentication thread.. TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Supersale-Botteg...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a5c99b022


----------



## jburgh

sweetD said:


> Hi!  Hope you could help me identify this bag.. it was already authenticated on the authentication thread.. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Supersale-Botteg...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a5c99b022



I believe the pattern name was Tartan Tris.  This pattern came in a couple of bags. Some had grommets and others had studs.  This may be the Tartan Tris frame bag.  Anyone else?


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

jburgh said:


> I believe the pattern name was Tartan Tris. This pattern came in a couple of bags. Some had grommets and others had studs. This may be the Tartan Tris frame bag. Anyone else?


 
I thought it was called a frame bag, too, but didn't know the pattern.  It was in wallets & coin purses, also.  Wasn't there a darker purple - green color, also?


----------



## jburgh

Miss_FancyBags said:


> I thought it was called a frame bag, too, but didn't know the pattern.  It was in wallets & coin purses, also.  Wasn't there a darker purple - green color, also?



Yes!  The ruddy red/brown is the one that came to the outlets, I called about the satchel once upon a time.  Was this from 2006?


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

jburgh said:


> Yes! The ruddy red/brown is the one that came to the outlets, I called about the satchel once upon a time. Was this from 2006?


 
Not sure, but 2006 sounds about right.


----------



## Guccigaga

Hello Ladies
I am having a very difficult time finding out the name of this tiny beautiful BV .  Any input would be greatly appreciated
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/BVsilver1.jpg


----------



## NYCavalier

Thank you so much!! 



jburgh said:


> This is a Cabat, BVs iconic tote. The color is Nero (black). Judging from the proportion, it looks like the Mini size.  This is available in the Asian market and at the Kalakaua boutique.  I think Minis are around $3500.  It could be a Medium size, which is around $4700, but it looks smaller to me.
> 
> Look here for more pics:  http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-style-reference/cabat-pics-only-246410.html


----------



## nycshopa

Please help me ID this BV!


----------



## styletherapytx

I believe this is the Campana bag, but would like confirmation.  Are there various sizes of this bag?  Mine measures approx 15" x 12" x 7".
Also, can anyone help me determine color and the original retail?  Thank you in advance for your help!

ericaupdegraff.eaph5.com/share/JEF/Bags/2/201007061273.JPG

http://ericaupdegraff.eaph5.com/share/JEF/Bags/2/201007061273.JPG


----------



## jburgh

styletherapytx said:


> I believe this is the Campana bag, but would like confirmation.  Are there various sizes of this bag?  Mine measures approx 15" x 12" x 7".
> Also, can anyone help me determine color and the original retail?  Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> ericaupdegraff.eaph5.com/share/JEF/Bags/2/201007061273.JPG
> 
> http://ericaupdegraff.eaph5.com/share/JEF/Bags/2/201007061273.JPG



It is a Campana, there were 2 sizes, small and large. You have the Ebano large.  Off the top of my head I do not know the current price.  But if you look on the BV website, you should find both sizes.


----------



## styletherapytx

Thank you!



jburgh said:


> It is a Campana, there were 2 sizes, small and large. You have the Ebano large. Off the top of my head I do not know the current price. But if you look on the BV website, you should find both sizes.


----------



## boxermom

nycshopa said:


> Please help me ID this BV!


 
I'm not familiar with this style. Are you sure it's BV? I certainly haven't seen every style they've ever made, but it doesn't look familiar at all.


----------



## nazaluke

Is this ink??? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-10-Auth-Bot...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41515f1a70


----------



## jburgh

nazaluke said:


> Is this ink??? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-10-Auth-Bot...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41515f1a70



Yes, but in real life it is not so shiny.


----------



## septembersiren

HMMM I know in the US the Veneta only comes in INK in the medium size


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> HMMM I know in the US the Veneta only comes in INK in the medium size



Do you think it is fake?


----------



## nazaluke

septembersiren said:


> HMMM I know in the US the Veneta only comes in INK in the medium size


 
I was wondering about that too...


----------



## nycshopa

nazaluke said:


> I was wondering about that too...




this BV looks really real, I don't think it could be fake?


----------



## nycshopa

boxermom said:


> I'm not familiar with this style. Are you sure it's BV? I certainly haven't seen every style they've ever made, but it doesn't look familiar at all.




Yeah, this is BV, It's a Limited Edition piece to 150 or 200 I believe.


----------



## jburgh

nycshopa said:


> Yeah, this is BV, It's a Limited Edition piece to 150 or 200 I believe.



Can you post a pic of the tag and plaque?


----------



## nycshopa

jburgh said:


> Can you post a pic of the tag and plaque?




The seller got suspended, can't access the link's picture anymore. It had a limited edition plaque on it and retailed for quiet a bit. The bag just don't look very BV, I do agree, but most LEs don't


----------



## septembersiren

I don't know they may have made it in large in other markets 
like europe or asia 
but in the US Ink was only in the medium 
in the large belly mini ponza they made it in INK but not the Veneta 
for the US they only made the Large Veneta in Toffeem, Opera, Petal and cardinal 
the medium in Toffee, INk, Fuscia and Petal
It could be a maxi they did that in INK and Opera for the US






jburgh said:


> Do you think it is fake?


----------



## septembersiren

I don't think it is large I think it is Maxi 
if It is a Maxi that is an extremely low price for it 






nazaluke said:


> Is this ink??? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-10-Auth-Bot...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41515f1a70


----------



## nycshopa

^ Maxis should measure about 20 across not 18 no?


----------



## jburgh

nycshopa said:


> ^ Maxis should measure about 20 across not 18 no?



I have a Maxi that is 22" across.  I think it can vary a little during production.  Or, perhaps the seller measured incorrectly.


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> I don't think it is large I think it is Maxi
> if It is a Maxi that is an extremely low price for it



A pic of the tag is posted with the auction, so it is not a maxi.


----------



## nycshopa

Anyone know what this is:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360281803999


----------



## jburgh

nycshopa said:


> Anyone know what this is:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360281803999



The auction description gives the name.  From S/S 2009


----------



## nycshopa

Hi can someone help me ID this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150471533622

already been answered


----------



## shiba_inu

nazaluke said:


> Is this ink??? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-10-Auth-Bot...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41515f1a70




I am not experienced enough to verify authenticity.
But, I can say with certainty that there are definitely Large Ink Venetas being sold in the United States.  Some of the Saks stores have them, in store only and not online.  The BV boutiques don't sell the Large Ink Veneta, though.  The Saks ordered them in Large.  
For example, the Saks in BH has 3 or so of the Large Ink Venetas in stock.  
I have seen them at Saks IRL and they do exist.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Can someone verify the sizes of Lee Ann & Jen's Paille Belly Veneta's? I am guessing Maxi (Lee Ann) and Medium (Jen)? TIA! Oye, I am in LOVE with this bag!!!


----------



## jburgh

scoobiesmomma said:


> Can someone verify the sizes of Lee Ann & Jen's Paille Belly Veneta's? I am guessing Maxi (Lee Ann) and Medium (Jen)? TIA! Oye, I am in LOVE with this bag!!!



The Belly Veneta comes in 2 sizes, Large and Medium.  Judging by the size comparison between bag and person, it looks like Jen's is a Medium and LeeAnn's is the large.  If LeeAnn is really tiny, then it could be the Medium.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^Thank you *jburgh*! I would guess that Lee Ann and Jen are prob close to the same size...so I am sure you are right and LA's is the Larger size. Didn't realize there were only two sizes, pretty big differences in the two.


----------



## designerdesire

Sorry, it is against the rules to mention selling.


----------



## TDL

Sorry, I just saw jburgh's edit to the post above... 

Anyway, *designerdesire* - if you still want to know the actual color name then you should post a picture of the back portion of the white authenticity tag so someone can advise accordingly.  

Or is this against the rules also? Given that we already know the intent to sell?


----------



## designerdesire

I didn't really think about it that way when I posted it. 

No worries..I will just trust my own instinct.

^ Thanks anyway, TDL.


----------



## rachell500

Hi, could you please give me your thoughts on this bag? Thanks in advance 
ebay.co.uk item number 260643454750.
Sorry i've not worked out how to do a link!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemitem=260643454750


----------



## jburgh

rachell500 said:


> Hi, could you please give me your thoughts on this bag? Thanks in advance
> ebay.co.uk item number 260643454750.
> Sorry i've not worked out how to do a link!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemitem=260643454750




I've never seen anything like this before and also believe it to be fake. We have a separate authentication thread for authentication requests as well as a required format as described in post #1: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...-veneta-3-use-proper-format-shown-538136.html


----------



## Laetitya

Hello! Does anyone know what this model is called and possibly what colour/season it is? Thank you!


----------



## TDL

Laetitya said:


> Hello! Does anyone know what this model is called and possibly what colour/season it is? Thank you!


 
Hi - it looks like one of the Cervo (deerskin) totes but we need a pic of the back portion of the white authenticity tag to be able to advice on color and season.


----------



## queoof

hi everyone,

this is my first posting, please be kind. 

I'm trying to get a birthday gift for my gal as a surprise. I do know that this is a bag she wanted to get, but missed out on getting previously. I would like to see if i could get it for her.

Some clues i have:
Bottega Veneta Hobo
207325
voob 1302 
Epev 2009 4861A (from reading one of the threads, this is yr of manufacture and batch ID?)

Could someone help ID this bag? Pics? And if possible point me to where i could find it?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## boxermom

queoof said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> this is my first posting, please be kind.
> 
> I'm trying to get a birthday gift for my gal as a surprise. I do know that this is a bag she wanted to get, but missed out on getting previously. I would like to see if i could get it for her.
> 
> Some clues i have:
> Bottega Veneta Hobo
> 207325
> voob 1302
> Epev 2009 4861A (from reading one of the threads, this is yr of manufacture and batch ID?)
> 
> Could someone help ID this bag? Pics? And if possible point me to where i could find it?
> 
> Thanks so much!!


 
I've searched my US catalogs and can't find the style number. The color is Matita from the Fall/winter 2009/2010 collection. It's a fantastic color. Is it possible this bag is for the European or Asian market and not the USA? 

I'll go back and search some more.  In the meantime, someone else may know exactly which hobo you are looking for. Good luck!


----------



## queoof

Hi
Thanks for the reply. Its very possible its not for the US markets. I live in Asia, Singapore.


----------



## trianhthy

hi guys, i just got the new BV limited edition from Cabazon outlet mall. they said that this bag is made of soft stingray and they produce only 150 bag worldwide, the bag i bought is the number 90/150. have you guys heard or seen this bag before? by the way, the name of the bag is LAVORAZIONE FATTA A MANNO


*This is not the ID thread, it is for F/W 2010 only.  Moving this post to ID thread.*


----------



## stereophonics

Hi, 

Does anyone by any chance know what model this bag is and also what season it might be from? thanks in advance!


----------



## jburgh

stereophonics said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone by any chance know what model this bag is and also what season it might be from? thanks in advance!



That bag does not look like a BV to me.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

jburgh said:


> That bag does not look like a BV to me.


 
If that bag has a BV embossing inside, I'd bet my last coconut cream cupcake that it's a fake


----------



## boxermom

trianhthy said:


> hi guys, i just got the new BV limited edition from Cabazon outlet mall. they said that this bag is made of soft stingray and they produce only 150 bag worldwide, the bag i bought is the number 90/150. have you guys heard or seen this bag before? by the way, the name of the bag is LAVORAZIONE FATTA A MANNO
> 
> 
> *This is not the ID thread, it is for F/W 2010 only. Moving this post to ID thread.*


 

I don't recall seeing this bag before. The outlet can have some unusual styles. I've never felt stingray--is it soft?  What is the color?


----------



## nycshopa

^ Lavarazione fatta a manno is in every LE bag.


----------



## Mid-

*boxermom*, I believe this is the same bag I saw just yesterday at woodbury. A nice small bag for carrying essentials. I can't tell the exact colour names but they had soft yellowish beige, light salmon pink, and grayish green if I remember correctly. I played with one a bit and it was nicely structured.

OT, but I loved the new, expanded, and nicely located woodbury store a lot!!


----------



## nycshopa

The sting ray bag is the Green Stingray Aquilone, Retailed for about $4550.


----------



## septembersiren

some bags are made for the outlets only :<(


----------



## uclaboi

nycshopa said:


> ^ Lavarazione fatta a manno is in every LE bag.



I think that means "hand made."


----------



## manish&gw

Hello ladies,

would you please ID this bag, from what season, and if possible the retail price.. TIA ...


----------



## boxermom

manish&gw said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> would you please ID this bag, from what season, and if possible the retail price.. TIA ...


 
It's the Fenice bag from Spring-Summer 2006 and it retailed for $2350.


----------



## nycshopa

That bag went for $825 on ebay, according to the seller, the retail was exaggerated.


----------



## manish&gw

Thank you *boxermom*...appreciate your reply on this...

*nycshopa*, are you replying to my post? if so.. many thanks also to you.. and wow, the price is quite jump down ..


----------



## Laetitya

Any idea on the season, style and colour of this one? It is a dirty light rose...

Thank you!


----------



## TDL

*Laetitya* - we need to see the back portion of the white authenticity tag to advise on the color/season. But it looks like it's made of Cervo (deerskin leather) from the pic.


----------



## jburgh

Laetitya said:


> Any idea on the season, style and colour of this one? It is a dirty light rose...
> 
> Thank you!



This Cervo tote does not have an official style name. The color you have is called Poudre and it was only made in S/S 2007.  It is in the red/pink family.


----------



## Laetitya

What about this one ladies, thank you in advance!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## boxermom

Laetitya said:


> What about this one ladies, thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
I had this bag in green and stupidly sold it. It's an awesome bag. It's simply called Cervo Hobo Bag and retailed for $1100. From Fall-Winter 2005/2006 collection.


----------



## nycshopa

can someone please ID this for me?

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-veneta-black-patent-and-nappa-leather-accordion-satchel-bag.aspx

TIA


----------



## boxermom

nycshopa said:


> can someone please ID this for me?
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-veneta-black-patent-and-nappa-leather-accordion-satchel-bag.aspx
> 
> TIA


 
Yoogi's Closet described it very accurately--the name is simply Nero Intrecciato Accordian Bag. It's from the Fall-Winter 2007/2008 collection and retailed for $3680.

Did you purchase it? If so, I hope you got a great deal.


----------



## nycshopa

Thanks boxermom!


----------



## nycshopa

Please help ID


----------



## nycshopa

anyone?


----------



## boxermom

the first bag is called Multicolor Fenice bag, from the Spring-Summer 2006 collection. Retailed for $3850.

Second bag is from Spring-Summer 2008, the Illusion collection. It's called Cervo tote. Sold for $1950.

I've seen the 3rd bag, but it think it's in a catalog that I'm missing.


----------



## septembersiren

this could be cole hahn or cole han however they spell it 
they copied woven 




stereophonics said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone by any chance know what model this bag is and also what season it might be from? thanks in advance!


----------



## nycshopa

Please help ID!


----------



## boxermom

nycshopa said:


> Please help ID!


 
Treviso Sardegna Canvas Tote bag from Spring-Summer 2007. Sold for $960. This color is Quarzo.


----------



## nycshopa

boxermom you are extremely knowledgeable! 

also this one please


----------



## nycshopa

anyone? thanks!


----------



## boxermom

nycshopa said:


> boxermom you are extremely knowledgeable!
> 
> also this one please


 

I can't find a reference for this bag. Hopefully someone will know more about it. It's very appealing.


----------



## nycshopa

^^ Thanks Boxermom! It is very appealing indeed, not sure when it's from though.


----------



## BVgirl

This bag is called the nodino (after the knots interspaced throughout the intrecciato).  It is circa 2004 or 2005 I believe.


----------



## nycshopa

^^ any idea what the retail was? I don't see this bag in the 2004 2005 catalog


----------



## photocatt

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10370005/IMG_2633x.JPG

Can anyone please identify the style name & season for this purse please?

Thanks so much.


----------



## photocatt

Also, can anyone tell me how to include an actual photo instead of a hyperlink?  I'm new to this...lol  

Thanks!


----------



## jburgh

photocatt said:


> Also, can anyone tell me how to include an actual photo instead of a hyperlink?  I'm new to this...lol
> 
> Thanks!



Please read this thread for a step by step tutorial: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## photocatt

Thank you J!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

photocatt said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10370005/IMG_2633x.JPG
> 
> Can anyone please identify the style name & season for this purse please?
> 
> Thanks so much.


 
Hi, that's a really old vintage bag that doesn't have a name as far as I know.  It was made in a backpack style, too.


----------



## photocatt

Hi Miss Fancy Bags,

First off...I love your profile photo.  The one on the bottom looks just like my Emmy who passed a few years ago. And, that little kitten is pretty darn cute too.

Thanks for the reply although my friend told me she purchased it around 10 years ago.

Cheryl ann


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

photocatt said:


> Hi Miss Fancy Bags,
> 
> First off...I love your profile photo. The one on the bottom looks just like my Emmy who passed a few years ago. And, that little kitten is pretty darn cute too.
> 
> Thanks for the reply although my friend told me she purchased it around 10 years ago.
> 
> Cheryl ann


 
Hi, Cheryl Ann!  Thanks - they are actually litter mates but one is quite a bit smaller than the other.  I'll bet your Emmy was _adorable!_ 

Well, I could be wrong, but I thought it was a vintage style that I saw around a bit before that.  However, I've seen stores, shops and even boutiques selling bags that were several years old (i.e. after manufacture) so who knows for sure?!  I do like the style - have fun with it!


----------



## nycshopa

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200513104949

any idea what this is? TIA


----------



## Mid-

I believe jburgh has this bag. Check out the Shoppers/Totes/Briefcases thread.(:


----------



## nycshopa

Thanks Mid  I saw that! but have no idea of the retail or the name of it


----------



## Darling

Can anyone tell me the name of this BV? I think it is a Campana style. Not sure of the price. Any guesses?  It has 2 woven handles and an east/west strap.  It fits over the shoulder and has a flat bottom.  Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Darling said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this BV? I think it is a Campana style. Not sure of the price. Any guesses? It has 2 woven handles and an east/west strap. It fits over the shoulder and has a flat bottom. Thank you so much in advance


 
Hi, I've always called this the Triangle bag...not sure if that's the exact name or not.  There are 2 sizes and it's quite functional.


----------



## Darling

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Hi, I've always called this the Triangle bag...not sure if that's the exact name or not. There are 2 sizes and it's quite functional.


 
Thanks so much.  I'm not sure which size this one is.  Do you know what size it came in?  Would you know about how much it's worth?  I saw one online today and I really love the look of it.  The leather looks so incredibly soft!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

I think the small was around $1300 and the large around $1500...these are guesses since it's been a while since I've seen one at the store (NM).  The large may have been around 16" across the bottom??  Again, not sure...


----------



## Darling

Thanks again.  I'm going to have to do some sweet talkin' to my hubby


----------



## altradio1

Does anyone know the name of this BV or any details as to its color, or when it was released? I've searched high and low for this style and cannot find it. Also, any specific reason that someone would mark an 'X' in black marker in the bottom interior, as well as, there is numbers and letters handwritten in the interior pocket? I have inserted pictures of both. I am certain it is authentic......


----------



## LaLafashionista

Any idea on what color this is?  I've been looking at the reference thread and color thread...nothing I can find.  Please help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2#ht_693wt_1127


----------



## LaLafashionista

LaLafashionista said:


> Any idea on what color this is?  I've been looking at the reference thread and color thread...nothing I can find.  Please help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2#ht_693wt_1127




Okay I called my SA to ask her about the color, she called me back and told me it's called "*Ferrara*".

Anyone heard of it?  I searched everywhere but got no clue.


----------



## toodulloo

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bottega-Veneta-...409?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eaf869901
Please forgive me if this was already asked, but can someone tell me if this is tea, noce or something else? Also, is this nappa? TIA !!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

LaLafashionista said:


> Okay I called my SA to ask her about the color, she called me back and told me it's called "*Ferrara*".
> 
> Anyone heard of it? I searched everywhere but got no clue.


 
Haven't seen the color, but Ferrara is a city in northern Italy where little old ladies on bicycles will run you over...


----------



## boxermom

toodulloo said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bottega-Veneta-...409?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eaf869901
> Please forgive me if this was already asked, but can someone tell me if this is tea, noce or something else? Also, is this nappa? TIA !!


 
The color is Tea. I'm going to check the spring-summer 2009 catalog to be sure it's nappa. Be right back.

found it in another catalog--it's nappa.


----------



## toodulloo

Thank you so much, boxermom!!!


----------



## LaLafashionista

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Haven't seen the color, but Ferrara is a city in northern Italy where little old ladies on bicycles will run you over...



Haha, you ladies should watch out......if ever see me carry this bag on a bike!


----------



## septembersiren

Ferrara was from f/w 2007


----------



## LaLafashionista

septembersiren said:


> Ferrara was from f/w 2007




*septembersiren*, do you have more info on the color?  I looked everywhere and couldn't find anything about it.

Is it a more true red or does it has any blue/orange/brown/pink undertone?


----------



## septembersiren

6302 Ferrara it is a brick red with orange undertones


----------



## LaLafashionista

septembersiren said:


> 6302 Ferrara it is a brick red with orange undertones



Thank you *septembersiren*!  So the Ferrara is like Fever?
I'm just surprised there's not even one single post about this color on the forum.  Maybe it's just not as popular.


----------



## septembersiren

they only did a couple bags in this color 
It is not like fever
fever was bright this is subdued like a brick


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Please do not discuss selling, thank you.


----------



## TDL

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> My aunt gave me these shoes to sell. She never wore them and thinks they are Cruise 2009 and worth over $1000+. Can someone help me ID the names and value? TIA!!!!


 
*jburgh* - I answered the above but quickly realized and had to delete my respnse since this might be a "want to sell" situation. Is it?


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> My aunt gave me these shoes to sell. She never wore them and thinks they are Cruise 2009 and worth over $1000+. Can someone help me ID the names and value? TIA!!!!



I just have no idea what they're worth and was curious. My mom actually might keep a pair, but we don't know what they're worth. Didn't realize I wasn't able to ask here. Sorry!


----------



## nycshopa

Any idea what this bag is:

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-veneta-special-treatment-interraciato-tagio-bag.aspx


----------



## altradio1

Does anyone know anything about this vintage BV bag? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## jburgh

altradio1 said:


> Does anyone know anything about this vintage BV bag? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.



Are you sure it is a BV?  Please post pictures of the logos. Thanks.


----------



## Ranag

^^^^
Looks a lot like the material used on the Marco Polo totes?


----------



## muffinsprotege

Hello,
Can someone please ID this for me? my friend has it and she wants to give it to me...but i dont know when is it from or anything?? (bv newbie here)
http://nl.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2j2991s&s=7
thanx!!


----------



## boxermom

muffinsprotege said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please ID this for me? my friend has it and she wants to give it to me...but i dont know when is it from or anything?? (bv newbie here)
> http://nl.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2j2991s&s=7
> thanx!!


 
It's not a genuine BV bag, so there is no identification information to provide.

Welcome to the Purse Forum and the BV section


----------



## muffinsprotege

^ thanks alot for telling me! i was discussing this with my friend cause many things seemed off . And thanks for the welcome boxermom


----------



## -jjjjjan

does anyone know what's the name of this model?


----------



## TDL

^^^ I would just call this the Cervo Braided Hobo.  I don't think it has an actual style name like Veneta, Cabat, etc.  Color-wise, it could either be Ebano or Moro (likely the former).


----------



## LLANeedle

^ I have that in noce.  It was called the braided handle tote.  The leather has many superficial peels in it.  BV glued some of them but every time I use the bag I find more.


----------



## septembersiren

This bag was called the ring bag 
I remember it came it storm which was a grey color 






-jjjjjan said:


> does anyone know what's the name of this model?


----------



## jburgh

-jjjjjan said:


> does anyone know what's the name of this model?



I believe also it is known by most people as the Cervo braided hobo.  At one time I had one, but I never experienced any peeling of the leather on mine. There are many BV bags that do not have an official style name.  We even named one here (the Bella), that has seemed to catch on with the SAs. Hehe.


----------



## -jjjjjan

thanks everyone!  i shall refer to it as the cervo braided hobo then. 



jburgh said:


> I believe also it is known by most people as the Cervo braided hobo.  At one time I had one, but I never experienced any peeling of the leather on mine. There are many BV bags that do not have an official style name.  We even named one here (the Bella), that has seemed to catch on with the SAs. Hehe.



:lolots::lolots: this is funny! shows how influential TPF is. 



LLANeedle said:


> ^ I have that in noce.  It was called the braided handle tote.  The leather has many superficial peels in it.  BV glued some of them but every time I use the bag I find more.



oh dear. where are the superficial peels? i've been thinking of getting this and this is scaring me. does the braided handle get painful when the bag gets heavy?


----------



## boxermom

^I also have this bag. The braided handle isn't uncomfortable at all, at least to me, and I stuff my bags. The braided handles are one of my favorite BV details.


----------



## Mid-

I have this in azzardo (green) and it's my favourite grab-and-go bag.  I believe I'm the third owner of this bag but it's not showing any peeling.  And I totally agree with *boxermom* about the braided handle.


----------



## Encore Closet

Can you tell me what year this Bottega is from, I was thinking of buying it.  What is the name of this bag and how much do you think it is worth?  It looks like a beautiful handbag with the leather tooled.  What do you think


----------



## boxermom

Encore Closet said:


> Can you tell me what year this Bottega is from, I was thinking of buying it. What is the name of this bag and how much do you think it is worth? It looks like a beautiful handbag with the leather tooled. What do you think
> View attachment 1242061
> 
> 
> View attachment 1242062


 
This style Veneta is from Fall-Winter 2005/2006 season. A reasonable price depends on the size (medium or large) and the condition of the exterior and interior, so it's impossible to give a general price. Have you seen the bag in person or just from photos?


----------



## appleringo

Encore Closet said:


> Can you tell me what year this Bottega is from, I was thinking of buying it.  What is the name of this bag and how much do you think it is worth?  It looks like a beautiful handbag with the leather tooled.  What do you think
> View attachment 1242061
> 
> 
> View attachment 1242062




I have this bag in Medium (and matching wallet), so as much as I'd like to quote a range, as Boxermom says it depends on the overall condition of the bag. I've let mine rest for a few seasons here and there and so far it hasn't been used as an everyday bag so it's in excellent condition inside and out.


----------



## Encore Closet

It is large size and in perfect condition, no scratches on edges.  Do you know the style name of this bag


----------



## boxermom

Encore Closet said:


> It is large size and in perfect condition, no scratches on edges. Do you know the style name of this bag


 
You had it right in your own description--Tooled Veneta. The medium size retailed for $1600+ in 2005, so I'd guess the large size would've been about $1900+ back then.  If it has the dustbag and mirror, that's good. Sometimes those go astray over time. People must be keeping these because they don't show up very often.


----------



## Encore Closet

Do you know the style name of the bag


----------



## jburgh

Encore Closet said:


> Do you know the style name of the bag



boxermom stated that in her post above....Tooled Veneta


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Greetings all 

I am really new to BV, and just recently snagged this from a friend's closet (don't worry, she knows about it LOL). I'm curious to know more about this bag, how old it is, what the style is. The most I've been able to find out is that it is "Marco Polo" texture. 

Any more info as to possible original price is glady accepted, as well. Thank you!!


----------



## boxermom

sarahloveslouis said:


> Greetings all
> 
> I am really new to BV, and just recently snagged this from a friend's closet (don't worry, she knows about it LOL). I'm curious to know more about this bag, how old it is, what the style is. The most I've been able to find out is that it is "Marco Polo" texture.
> 
> Any more info as to possible original price is glady accepted, as well. Thank you!!


 
I don't know much about the MP line, but this is a great bag! Love the color. I'm pretty sure someone here will have some more info for you.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

boxermom said:


> I don't know much about the MP line, but this is a great bag! Love the color. I'm pretty sure someone here will have some more info for you.


 
Thanks for your help!! Looking forward to any info I can snag.


----------



## pudding1128

Hi ladies,

would you please ID this bag, from what year/season, and if possible the retail price
thanks!!






i don't see people carrying it, is this bag not popular?


----------



## Sparkles7712

Hello:
Im new to the purse forum! 
Does anyone know anything about this bag? Any info would be greatly appreciated!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/shereen12/sets/72157625529844058/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shereen12/sets/72157625529844058/


----------



## jburgh

pudding1128 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> would you please ID this bag, from what year/season, and if possible the retail price
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't see people carrying it, is this bag not popular?




Hello - this is in the Early Fall 2008 catalog.  It is called the San Marco and was originally $1800.00.  

I don't see it carried here, but it pops up on Bluefly from time to time.  If I were looking for a boxy bag, I would rather have a Montaigne.  You can undo the sides and make it into a tote.  Maybe others think like that, too.


----------



## pudding1128

jburgh said:


> Hello - this is in the Early Fall 2008 catalog.  It is called the San Marco and was originally $1800.00.
> 
> I don't see it carried here, but it pops up on Bluefly from time to time.  If I were looking for a boxy bag, I would rather have a Montaigne.  You can undo the sides and make it into a tote.  Maybe others think like that, too.



agree w/ u!!!!
thanks a lot for your info!!


----------



## chachaxia

Hello, I recently acquired this bv, can anyone tell me more info about it? Thanks so much!


----------



## James189

this is the folio bag in crimson


----------



## alyssa08

Hi, sorry for the tiny little picture. Can someone ID this bag, please


----------



## Mid-

Hi, *alyssa*.  I tried zooming in  and think it's a large nero/black pleated veneta from 2008.  Let's see what others would say.


----------



## alyssa08

thank you so much, *mid*


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Hi Ladies,
please id this BV. Thanks in advance


----------



## jburgh

MrsRance said:


> Hi Ladies,
> please id this BV. Thanks in advance



This bag is called the Old Ball, or original Ball.  The Ball has 3 incarnations and this was the first.  You can read about it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-style-reference/comparisons-of-the-ball-styles-525793.html

As far as the color, the lighting leads me to believe that this is Moutarde from 2008


----------



## HelenaOfficial

thank you so much *jburgh*


----------



## iBag

hi
i have some questions about the veneta
1- which size is miley carrying?
cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2008/10/cyrus-shopping/miley-cyrus-birthday-shopping-spree-22.jpg
more pictures here
2- what are the exact dimensions of the 3 sizes (height from zipper to botton and handle drop)
3- do they come in none woven leather?
tia


----------



## jburgh

iBag said:


> hi
> i have some questions about the veneta
> 1- which size is miley carrying?
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2008/10/cyrus-shopping/miley-cyrus-birthday-shopping-spree-22.jpg
> more pictures here
> 2- what are the exact dimensions of the 3 sizes (height from zipper to botton and handle drop)
> 3- do they come in none woven leather?
> tia



You will find all the size information by doing a search, and by looking in the reference library as well as the BV website.  I think the last non woven Veneta was several years ago, it was called the Catalano. Miley is carrying a large Pleated Veneta, this was a seasonal bag from 2008.


----------



## iBag

jburgh said:


> You will find all the size information by doing a search, and by looking in the reference library as well as the BV website.  I think the last non woven Veneta was several years ago, it was called the Catalano. Miley is carrying a large Pleated Veneta, this was a seasonal bag from 2008.



thanks a lot jburgh, i searched both the forum and google but the sizes didn't make sense to me, e.g. bv website says that large veneta is 20.1" x 19.7" x 1.2" which looks like a diameter to me and handle drops length aren't mentioned


----------



## Compass Rose

Hello, everyone! Do you see that little black bag in the lower right corner of the picture? Can anyone tell me what BV bag this might be? It's a small shoulder bag not more than about 12" x 6", and I know that it is at least 5 years old. Thank you! I wish I could give you a better picture, but this is all I have right now.  The straps are connected to the bag by woven leather hoops and wrapped about an inch up the rest of the strap.....if that helps.......


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Compass Rose said:


> Hello, everyone! Do you see that little black bag in the lower right corner of the picture? Can anyone tell me what BV bag this might be? It's a small shoulder bag not more than about 12" x 6", and I know that it is at least 5 years old. Thank you! I wish I could give you a better picture, but this is all I have right now. The straps are connected to the bag by woven leather hoops and wrapped about an inch up the rest of the strap.....if that helps.......


 
Hi, as far as I know, that vintage one doesn't have a name.  I see the veneta in the top left corner and a multi colored basket bag (color does have a name but I don't remember it) with matte gold in the top right corner, but otherwise, I don't think the other bags have names.

Nice bags!


----------



## jburgh

iBag said:


> thanks a lot jburgh, i searched both the forum and google but the sizes didn't make sense to me, e.g. bv website says that large veneta is 20.1" x 19.7" x 1.2" which looks like a diameter to me and handle drops length aren't mentioned



The handle drops depend on how the bag is slouched and will change (lengthen) a little the more you wear it.  The size large will fit over a coat of a medium sized person.


----------



## Compass Rose

Thanks, Miss_FancyBags!


----------



## iBag

jburgh said:


> The handle drops depend on how the bag is slouched and will change (lengthen) a little the more you wear it.  The size large will fit over a coat of a medium sized person.



thanks


----------



## jroger1

Hi, looking for a little help please.  I've seen on tpf where overstock sells authentic BV, so I am posting here to get more information on the specific name/style/season.  Thank you so much for any help.  I was looking seriously at the Cervo Hobo but getting very worried about the size I have returned so many large bags even though I want BV trying to find a smaller size & love the woven look.  Thinking this would be great for spring/summer.  

Item:  Bottega Veneta Medium Woven Leather Hobo Bag
Item #:  13408943
Seller:  o.co (new name for overstock.com)
Working Link:  http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...m-Woven-Leather-Hobo-Bag/5659907/product.html


----------



## jburgh

jroger1 said:


> Hi, looking for a little help please.  I've seen on tpf where overstock sells authentic BV, so I am posting here to get more information on the specific name/style/season.  Thank you so much for any help.  I was looking seriously at the Cervo Hobo but getting very worried about the size I have returned so many large bags even though I want BV trying to find a smaller size & love the woven look.  Thinking this would be great for spring/summer.
> 
> Item:  Bottega Veneta Medium Woven Leather Hobo Bag
> Item #:  13408943
> Seller:  o.co (new name for overstock.com)
> Working Link:  http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...m-Woven-Leather-Hobo-Bag/5659907/product.html



This is a Veneta and the size is medium.  The color looks like Absinthe from 2009.  However it could be Assenzio from Resort 10/11.  I cannot tell.  I think it may be Absinthe because is has a yellowish cast to the green.
I have not heard of fakes from Overstock, but the bags are not discounted much and I have heard of several that arrive pretty beat up.  You may want to look on the general shopping forum and do some searches on their reputation.


----------



## jroger1

jburgh - thank you I'm going to look into the colors I found the absinthe but not the other one yet.  Looks like about 20% off plus another 8.25% (no tax).  If it's not in good shape it'll go back.  I don't get to shop in-person so I send a bunch of stuff back.  Thanks again.


----------



## jburgh

jroger1 said:


> jburgh - thank you I'm going to look into the colors I found the absinthe but not the other one yet.  Looks like about 20% off plus another 8.25% (no tax).  If it's not in good shape it'll go back.  I don't get to shop in-person so I send a bunch of stuff back.  Thanks again.



I made this for you: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...chatting-pics-only-552043-2.html#post17838339


----------



## jroger1

jburgh - Wow, thanks you are the best!  I just love this shade of green, hoping it is the absinthe and hope it's perfect.  Although both colors are really beautiful.


----------



## septembersiren

could be mela 





jroger1 said:


> Hi, looking for a little help please. I've seen on tpf where overstock sells authentic BV, so I am posting here to get more information on the specific name/style/season. Thank you so much for any help. I was looking seriously at the Cervo Hobo but getting very worried about the size I have returned so many large bags even though I want BV trying to find a smaller size & love the woven look. Thinking this would be great for spring/summer.
> 
> Item: Bottega Veneta Medium Woven Leather Hobo Bag
> Item #: 13408943
> Seller: o.co (new name for overstock.com)
> Working Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...m-Woven-Leather-Hobo-Bag/5659907/product.html


----------



## cabochon

septembersiren said:


> could be mela


 

Looks as if jroger1 pulled the trigger on it! It is now out of stock..

Mmmm.. too yellow to be mela , even with bad lighting.

I think jburgh's assessment of absinth  or possibly assenzio is more likely.


----------



## jroger1

I did pull the trigger, hope not mela too bright for me.  I love the other two colors more so the absinthe.  Crossing my fingers Overstock bags are good, if not I can return.  



cabochon said:


> Looks as if jroger1 pulled the trigger on it! It is now out of stock..
> 
> Mmmm.. too yellow to be mela , even with bad lighting.
> 
> I think jburgh's assessment of absinth or possibly assenzio is more likely.


----------



## jroger1

Does anyone have this bag, I just bought it.  Thought it would be a good little bag to carry just a few things since it's rather small.  But it has a shoulder strap which makes it quite practical.  Couldn't pass it up at the price.  

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Bottega+Veneta&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=iTaTZI2


----------



## jburgh

jroger1 said:


> Does anyone have this bag, I just bought it.  Thought it would be a good little bag to carry just a few things since it's rather small.  But it has a shoulder strap which makes it quite practical.  Couldn't pass it up at the price.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Bottega+Veneta&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=iTaTZI2



This just gores to the main Saks page for me.


----------



## jroger1

hmm checked again works for me, it's called bottega mini woven shoulder bag in black, here's a different link:

http://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-bags/bottega-veneta-mini-woven-shoulder-bag.html

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Bottega+Veneta&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=iTaTZI2


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

jroger1 said:


> Does anyone have this bag, I just bought it. Thought it would be a good little bag to carry just a few things since it's rather small. But it has a shoulder strap which makes it quite practical. Couldn't pass it up at the price.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Bottega+Veneta&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=iTaTZI2


 
Hi, it's called the *drop bag* and I love it.  I have it in Peltro but I had the strap lengthened.  It's one of my favorite bags!  Congratulations!


----------



## jroger1

thanks Miss_FancyBags, looking forward to getting it.


----------



## crikito

Hi-Couldn't pass this up at a vintage shop $15! but the strap is missing. I want to have one made but does anyone have this bag or have seen it & can tell me the correct strap design? I am concerned if I just cinch it like I did with the string in the photo then it may fall open too easily when I try to get something out of it. I don't see any strap hangers inside--I looked carefully and nothing is cut out or torn. I don't think it's meant to be a clutch? Any thoughts on this?

http://picasaweb.google.com/1151106...?authkey=Gv1sRgCJb3p9DbkbyjIA&feat=directlink


----------



## dyyong

hi, I am debating to get a zip around, saw this, can anyone tell me what color is this? TIA!


----------



## septembersiren

you need to look at the tag 
there should be a long number and a v with numbers after that and then a 4 digit code that will tell you what the color is


----------



## crikito

crikito said:


> Hi-Couldn't pass this up at a vintage shop $15! but the strap is missing. I want to have one made but does anyone have this bag or have seen it & can tell me the correct strap design? I am concerned if I just cinch it like I did with the string in the photo then it may fall open too easily when I try to get something out of it. I don't see any strap hangers inside--I looked carefully and nothing is cut out or torn. I don't think it's meant to be a clutch? Any thoughts on this?
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/1151106...?authkey=Gv1sRgCJb3p9DbkbyjIA&feat=directlink


 
Hi--any thoughts on this?  Anyone?  Any idea where I can go or where to post that someone might be able to give feedback?
Thanks!


----------



## jburgh

crikito said:


> Hi--any thoughts on this?  Anyone?  Any idea where I can go or where to post that someone might be able to give feedback?
> Thanks!



I've never seen anything like this.  If someone has, they surely will answer.  The BV gals take pride in helping people figure things out.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

crikito said:


> Hi--any thoughts on this? Anyone? Any idea where I can go or where to post that someone might be able to give feedback?
> Thanks!


 
Sorry, I haven't seen this before either!


----------



## dyyong

I FINALLY scored an amazing LARGE BROWN VENETA from evilbay 
Seller listed as Ebana, there's no year indicated on the tag, can someone tell me the official color and year was made? TIA


----------



## dyyong

dyyong said:


> I FINALLY scored an amazing LARGE BROWN VENETA from evilbay
> Seller listed as Ebana, there's no year indicated on the tag, can someone tell me the official color and year was made? TIA


 

hehe, I just googled at forum and found the answer!
It's Ebano Large Veneta From 2007 F/W Nappa leather


----------



## septembersiren

The Large Veneta in Ebano and the BV staple 
it is their signature bag 
doesn't matter what year it was produced 
it is just lovely
use it well


----------



## dyyong

septembersiren said:


> The Large Veneta in Ebano and the BV staple
> it is their signature bag
> doesn't matter what year it was produced
> it is just lovely
> use it well


 

Thank you thank you!!


----------



## 7edina7

Hi, Please, identify this BV Bag

http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g465/7edina7/Bottega Veneta/

Is it a discontinued product of BV? I couldn't find one anywhere on the net. what's the value of the bag? If you require more pictures, I will gladly upload some.
Your help is highly appreciated

p.s. its color is a bit darker than on the pics.


----------



## jburgh

7edina7 said:


> Hi, Please, identify this BV Bag
> 
> http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g465/7edina7/Bottega Veneta/
> 
> Is it a discontinued product of BV? I couldn't find one anywhere on the net. what's the value of the bag? If you require more pictures, I will gladly upload some.
> Your help is highly appreciated
> 
> p.s. its color is a bit darker than on the pics.



This bag was from F/W 2007, and the color is Azzardo.  It is made out of deerskin.  No idea of the worth.


----------



## 7edina7

jburgh said:


> This bag was from F/W 2007, and the color is Azzardo.  It is made out of deerskin.  No idea of the worth.



Thank you *jburgh*! I wonder what the bag's name is.
Does anybody know how much the approximate value of this bag is?


----------



## Love That Bag

I thought I posted this yesterday, but the site was being glitchy, so I guess it didn't show.  Please help id this bag for a friend.  I already got the thumbs up from the authentication ladies. 

None of these here are showing, it is best to post as PF attachments to a new post. Thank you...jburgh.

However, you can see them in this other post: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...per-format-shown-538136-242.html#post18042914


----------



## larrybird

Could someone please tell me about this bag?  Is it worth it? I have never seen one like this before have anyone else?

http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...tml?mall2SID=cd1ac7c4b7aea72cf6fe6894118a50a9


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

larrybird said:


> Could someone please tell me about this bag? Is it worth it? I have never seen one like this before have anyone else?
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...tml?mall2SID=cd1ac7c4b7aea72cf6fe6894118a50a9


 
Sorry, I don't know anything about it.  Maybe someone else does!


----------



## septembersiren

never saw this bag before 
however the color is for ebano/moro


----------



## jburgh

larrybird said:


> Could someone please tell me about this bag?  Is it worth it? I have never seen one like this before have anyone else?
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...tml?mall2SID=cd1ac7c4b7aea72cf6fe6894118a50a9



I have no idea about the worth, but the contrasting leather is goatskin, and the base leather is karung/ayers/watersnake.  I believe it was from 2009.


----------



## TDL

larrybird said:


> Could someone please tell me about this bag? Is it worth it? I have never seen one like this before have anyone else?
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...tml?mall2SID=cd1ac7c4b7aea72cf6fe6894118a50a9


 
This bag doesn't really have a name but it's from the main F/W 2009 collection. It's made with a combination of goatskin and karung (not ayers per the description).  

The Uluru Red/Whiskey version is on page 60 of the catalog. I have seen that IRL as well as the Nero (black).  Haven't seen this brown one before.  Perhaps those with the US catalog can let you know the original retail price. Mine had the price in local currency (Asian prices are way higher than US retail)


----------



## larrybird

Thanks


----------



## jroger1

What particular color brown is this large veneta?  Curious more than anything, I'm not interested in purchasing.

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...e-Woven-Leather-Hobo-Bag/5659917/product.html


----------



## jburgh

jroger1 said:


> What particular color brown is this large veneta?  Curious more than anything, I'm not interested in purchasing.
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...e-Woven-Leather-Hobo-Bag/5659917/product.html



Oh boy, that is one of those colors from SS2009...the most confusing BV season evah!  Curry? Caramel? Cinnamon? Camel?

Help!!!!


----------



## prestwick

I don't know why you think it is from SS'09.. On my laptop it looks like noce, but what throws me off is the gunmetal hardware..Noce has gold zippers.. Could this be Chene or Toffee?  I know that cinnamon was much more yellow and had a darker suede lining..hmm?


----------



## septembersiren

looks like noce but who knows you can never tell by pictures 
you should ask for pictures of the tag


----------



## jburgh

prestwick said:


> I don't know why you think it is from SS'09.. On my laptop it looks like noce, but what throws me off is the gunmetal hardware..Noce has gold zippers.. Could this be Chene or Toffee?  I know that cinnamon was much more yellow and had a darker suede lining..hmm?



It looks like it has lots of yellow on my monitor.


----------



## blueiris

The zipper pull leads me to believe that it's a seasonal.


----------



## elliesaurus

I saw this on Bonanza and I'm just wondering - Is this different from the Roma? Like... a distant "cousin," perhaps? TIA!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/43376/items/29335450


----------



## blueiris

elliesaurus said:


> I saw this on Bonanza and I'm just wondering - Is this different from the Roma? Like... a distant "cousin," perhaps? TIA!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/43376/items/29335450


 
It's the Capri, a style that is no longer made (last seen maybe 2 or 3 years ago or so).  There should be photos in the Reference section.  The seller describes it as the small size, so it's smaller than a Roma.  Unlike the Roma, there are no divided sections.  The hardware and straps are different, too.


----------



## elliesaurus

blueiris said:


> It's the Capri, a style that is no longer made (last seen maybe 2 or 3 years ago or so).  There should be photos in the Reference section.  The seller describes it as the small size, so it's smaller than a Roma.  Unlike the Roma, there are no divided sections.  The hardware and straps are different, too.



Thanks, *blueiris*!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Hi I just inherited my first BV and would love to find out more about it. (Year, namestyle, price)

TIA 

(click pic to enlarge)


----------



## boxermom

BEBEPURSE said:


> Hi I just inherited my first BV and would love to find out more about it. (Year, namestyle, price)
> 
> TIA
> 
> (click pic to enlarge)


 
It's beautiful vintage, from about the mid-to-late 1990's, I think. The vintage bags didn't have official names. No idea on the price.

*Miss_FancyBags* is, IMO, our go-to expert on vintage. Hopefully she will comment for you.

I just want to say yay for inherited BV's!  I hope to leave my vintage and newer bags (by the time I die they'll be vintage too) to my granddaughter. She already has a beat-up vintage BV she plays with. Gotta start them young.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Thanks boxermom ( I have 2 boxers  woohoo) . Thought the serial number pic came out better till I looked at my post - ooops. If that is needed I can repost it. I have been reading thur reference threads trying to find out about the leather (lamb??) and weave style. More on those aspects would be appreciated as well.
From what I read it looks like it should be ok to Apple the outside and inside. Not sure exactly what the inside is. At first glance it looks like plastic, but I know better - as it is probably a fine smooth leather.


----------



## boxermom

BEBEPURSE said:


> Thanks boxermom ( I have 2 boxers woohoo) . Thought the serial number pic came out better till I looked at my post - ooops. If that is needed I can repost it. I have been reading thur reference threads trying to find out about the leather (lamb??) and weave style. More on those aspects would be appreciated as well.
> From what I read it looks like it should be ok to Apple the outside and inside. Not sure exactly what the inside is. At first glance it looks like plastic, but I know better - as it is probably a fine smooth leather.


 
The outside leather is undoubtedly Nappa (lambskin). It gets better with age and good care. Apple is a good product. The linings on these older bags feel like leather until I rub it against itself and then I feel weave of some type, so I don't know what it's made of; it's backed with some woven product. I'll alert Miss_Fancy to take a look; I'd love to hear what she says about this.

You have impeccable taste--BV and boxers!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

boxermom said:


> The outside leather is undoubtedly Nappa (lambskin). It gets better with age and good care. Apple is a good product. The linings on these older bags feel like leather until I rub it against itself and then I feel weave of some type, so I don't know what it's made of; it's backed with some woven product. I'll alert Miss_Fancy to take a look; I'd love to hear what she says about this.
> 
> You have impeccable taste--BV and boxers!


 
Here I am lol! I agree with you, *Boxermom * I'd say the inside is pigskin if it's not suede and the lining is tan. I'd guess the retail was around $500 based on bags I had/seen receipts for. That was quite a bit back then. It's a nice black bag!

P.S. trying to break "on line" addiction. Deleted facebook page, stopped getting rid of things on the -bay, etc. Started to feel like my life was revolving around silly computer. Will still be here, just less than in the past.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

BEBEPURSE said:


> Thanks boxermom ( I have 2 boxers woohoo) . Thought the serial number pic came out better till I looked at my post - ooops. If that is needed I can repost it. I have been reading thur reference threads trying to find out about the leather (lamb??) and weave style. More on those aspects would be appreciated as well.
> From what I read it looks like it should be ok to Apple the outside and inside. *Not sure exactly what the inside is*. At first glance it looks like plastic, but I know better - as it is probably a fine smooth leather.


 

Oh, yeah, some vintage tan linings are made of that smooth leather, not pigskin.  It tends to transfer color easily.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Thanks ladies. Yes, the lining is a smooth tan _leather_ no grain or texture. you can almost see it if your enlarge (click on) my first picture.
Not sure if it was ever treated so I am going to spray it with Apple Rain Guard to protect it. The leather is clean and supple so conditioning is not required yet. The bag is about 30 years old.


----------



## Compass Rose

Hello, all!  Here are a couple of pictures of a BV bag that I own.  I would just like some kind person to tell me the style, if they could, and how old this bag may be.  It's a smaller shoulder bag and I know that it is at least 3 years old for sure.  Thank you so very much!  Hopefully, the tag can provide some clues.


----------



## TDL

Compass Rose said:


> Hello, all! Here are a couple of pictures of a BV bag that I own. I would just like some kind person to tell me the style, if they could, and how old this bag may be. It's a smaller shoulder bag and I know that it is at least 3 years old for sure. Thank you so very much! Hopefully, the tag can provide some clues.


 
Hi - not all BV bags have a name, especially vintage ones. I am looking at the thin, braided handle and while I'm not positive, this looks like it was between 2005-2007. I recall seeing some bags with a similar handle then. 

Better wait for our resident vintage expert (Miss_FancyBags) to chime in.


----------



## Compass Rose

TDL said:


> Hi - not all BV bags have a name, especially vintage ones. I am looking at the thin, braided handle and while I'm not positive, this looks like it was between 2005-2007. I recall seeing some bags with a similar handle then.
> 
> Better wait for our resident vintage expert (Miss_FancyBags) to chime in.


Thank you so much TDL.......I'll patiently wait!  Thanks for your prompt response!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Compass Rose said:


> Hello, all! Here are a couple of pictures of a BV bag that I own. I would just like some kind person to tell me the style, if they could, and how old this bag may be. It's a smaller shoulder bag and I know that it is at least 3 years old for sure. Thank you so very much! Hopefully, the tag can provide some clues.


 

Hi, sorry, I don't have any more information than *TDL* has - it does look similar to one that was asked about in the Authenticate thread (it was listed on ebay) a bit back...if you check out the listing in the SOLD section on ebay, you may find some information - good luck! 

P.S. here it is: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...dbags&rt=nc&si=jKBDim3BJLu1hw0JbQN42gjKS6Q%3D if you ask the seller, maybe they can give you some information!  Your bag is a bit newer than the ebay one...


----------



## Compass Rose

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Hi, sorry, I don't have any more information than *TDL* has - it does look similar to one that was asked about in the Authenticate thread (it was listed on ebay) a bit back...if you check out the listing in the SOLD section on ebay, you may find some information - good luck!
> 
> P.S. here it is: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...dbags&rt=nc&si=jKBDim3BJLu1hw0JbQN42gjKS6Q%3D if you ask the seller, maybe they can give you some information!  Your bag is a bit newer than the ebay one...


Thanks to you both for your fine information.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## anitos

Hi, 
could you please ID this bag :
http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/dark_brown_deerskin_hobo
would you also happen to know what it retails for? 

Thank you!


----------



## BV lover

Hi Hi, 
can anybody be able to tell if this ID is a valid and authentic BV bag? 
This is what it reads from the tag:
196384 V00 A2 1000
EPEV 2008 1220 A
I can't seem to find any websites that show a picture of this bag, hence not sure if it is authentic? 
Thanks!


----------



## boxermom

BV lover said:


> Hi Hi,
> can anybody be able to tell if this ID is a valid and authentic BV bag?
> This is what it reads from the tag:
> 196384 V00 A2 1000
> EPEV 2008 1220 A
> I can't seem to find any websites that show a picture of this bag, hence not sure if it is authentic?
> Thanks!


 
We can't tell you without seeing photos. Tag codes can be easily copied by those who produce fakes. I did a quick search of my catalogs from that time and didn't find that style number. However, the catalogs don't include every style.

I'm hoping someone else will know more.


----------



## boxermom

BV lover said:


> Hi Hi,
> can anybody be able to tell if this ID is a valid and authentic BV bag?
> This is what it reads from the tag:
> 196384 V00 A2 1000
> EPEV 2008 1220 A
> I can't seem to find any websites that show a picture of this bag, hence not sure if it is authentic?
> Thanks!


 
I kept looking and found it in the 2008 Early Fall catalog. It's a woven Nappa clutch, retail was $800.


----------



## Compass Rose

Here is a picture of my go-to BV shoulder bag that has been around the horn for many years.  It doesn't mind being out in the rain, especially when I want to wear a BV.  I wouldn't do that to my others.  I would like some kind person to tell me if they have any idea whatsoever as to the style and year this bag was made.  It's a small-ish bag with longer straps.  I know nothing of the name of the color or type of bag, but any help would certainly be appreciated.  Thank you all who have any idea.   It would just be fun to know after all these years.

There are several rows of numbers on the certification tag:

10600106062SH
9L00076945D811
822060


----------



## BV lover

boxermom said:


> I kept looking and found it in the 2008 Early Fall catalog. It's a woven Nappa clutch, retail was $800.


 
Thanks Boxermom! Will post a pic of the bag tomorrow to verify if it's the same clutch you were talking about. 
The zip was not smooth hence I had my doubt of the authenticity, since i know the tags could also be faked.


----------



## jburgh

BV lover said:


> Thanks Boxermom! Will post a pic of the bag tomorrow to verify if it's the same clutch you were talking about.
> The zip was not smooth hence I had my doubt of the authenticity, since i know the tags could also be faked.



Please post all requests for authenticity in the Authenticate This BV thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...-veneta-3-use-proper-format-shown-538136.html

Even if it has numbers that correspond to a legit style, do not assume it is authentic.  Also, please follow the format in post one of the AT thread, thank you.


----------



## atorre26

Hello!
I recently bought this bag, will you please ID it. 

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## zooba

anitos said:


> Hi,
> could you please ID this bag :
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/dark_brown_deerskin_hobo
> would you also happen to know what it retails for?
> 
> Thank you!



I have this one in the natural leather.  Not sure if it ever had a name and don't recall the exact retail.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello all, Sorry to make an ID enquiry but I have no picture just a description. I saw someone with a BV, bucket shaped with no closure at the top. Two press studs on sides to give more shape. Reminds me of a plant pot!

Is this a style you know? Is it still made? Thanks in advance,


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Reported


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Ladies,

I am so excited I found a pic online to help ID.
I am not sure how old this link is but is this bag still available? 
Can anyone tell me the style name?

TIA

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1245073240502


----------



## jroger1

link takes me to the main saks page


----------



## moi et mes sacs

jroger1 said:


> link takes me to the main saks page


 
Sorry I will try to paste pics directly


----------



## moi et mes sacs

here they are


----------



## septembersiren

it has no name it is just a nappa small tote bag with snapped gussets on the sides


----------



## anitos

Oh thank you for answering! Just received it it's very understated but wow the quality is amazing the leather  even softer than my balenciaga.



zooba said:


> I have this one in the natural leather.  Not sure if it ever had a name and don't recall the exact retail.


----------



## zooba

I love that bag- and need to dig it out soon.  It looks nice with a lanyard keychain- enjoy!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

septembersiren said:


> it has no name it is just a nappa small tote bag with snapped gussets on the sides


 

Thanks


----------



## moiselle

Ladies,

Yesterday I saw a woman holding a small light brown Bottega bag , which have multicolour dots on it. Does Bottega made this style? If so, What year was it? Sorry no photo of it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## nillacobain

Hello can you ID this bag? Also, how old it is? Thank you in advance!


----------



## cabochon

moiselle said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Yesterday I saw a woman holding a small light brown Bottega bag , which have multicolour dots on it. Does Bottega made this style? If so, What year was it? Sorry no photo of it.
> Thanks in advance.



I've never seen this bag IRL, but check yoogiscloset.com..there is a small brown bag for sale with multicolored spots/dots on it by Bottega Veneta. It is described there as "brown woven leather multicolore small satchel bag". Is this the bag?


----------



## septembersiren

thisn had to be from the 70's or 80's when bottega lost its way and was putting logos on things


----------



## nillacobain

septembersiren said:


> thisn had to be from the 70's or 80's when bottega lost its way and was putting logos on things


 

Thank you! I thought it was more recent.


----------



## Halzer

Can anyone help?

I was in Selfridges a couple of months ago and saw a beautiful BV bag, and now I cant find it online anywhere. I have checked BV's website and the style reference section on here, but still nothing.

It was similar to the montaigne satchel except the handles were fixed to the front of the bag without the belt pieces hanging down and the sides werent folded down. It had one zip along the top. It was about the size of an LV 25 Speedy. 

Did I imagine it..?


----------



## septembersiren

did it have gromets in it? 
they did a similar bag to the Montaigne in vitilleni Lisse 
it was the year they did poupre 
it was the same shape as the montaigne 
had no lining had gromets in it
and I think but not sure that it had a separate pouch/clutch inside because there were no pockets 
this bag that I am talking about was from spring/summer 2010 
maybe one of the other ladies remembers it


----------



## spendalot

Does anyone know which season these slingbacks belong to? The color is Chene, so it suggest this season. But they are not in the boutiques, not in the catalogue and not on the BV website. Really odd!

http://www.bluefly.com/Bottega-Vene...ingback-wedges/cat170044/313162701/detail.fly


----------



## Baggiana

nillacobain said:


> Hello can you ID this bag? Also, how old it is? Thank you in advance!


  Without looking at other markers, such as the tags, lining and zippers, I cannot tell you when it was produced.  The 70's and 80's production was mostly woven, lined in black leather and wonderful as far of the quality goes.  Sometime in the 90's they began experimenting with other styles and logos.


----------



## nillacobain

The bag is en route to me but I have seller's pics (attached).


----------



## nillacobain

More pics. Thank you for your help.


----------



## septembersiren

Not everything makes it into the catalogue
not everything makes it on to the website
these could be an exclusive shoe just to bluefly
or they could be for the upcoming season 
there are plenty of shoes that they do in maybe 3 different heel heights but the only ones that more or less make it into the catalogue are shoes they want to feature
I am not sure that I am being clear with this but they don't always have to be in the catalogue and sooner or later if it is in the US they will make it onto the website 





spendalot said:


> Does anyone know which season these slingbacks belong to? The color is Chene, so it suggest this season. But they are not in the boutiques, not in the catalogue and not on the BV website. Really odd!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Bottega-Vene...ingback-wedges/cat170044/313162701/detail.fly


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

Evening ladies,
I just had this authenticated as a vintage BV but they couldn't place a style name or year. I've never seen it before, but I love it. Hope you can help.


----------



## jburgh

LulaMaeBarnes said:


> Evening ladies,
> I just had this authenticated as a vintage BV but they couldn't place a style name or year. I've never seen it before, but I love it. Hope you can help.



Is there a tag inside.  Please post some more pictures of the inside, and some closeups of the chain.  Someone may be able to narrow down the year or time range when this was made.  I've never seen it before.


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

^ Thanks jburgh, I will. I seem to be having that problem, it's apparently real but no one's seen it before. When I first picked it up I thought it was Chanel since it looks like that style.


----------



## septembersiren

didn't they do bags with chains in the 70's or 80's 
this bag is gorgeous 
like channel and BV had a little baby


----------



## spendalot

septembersiren said:


> Not everything makes it into the catalogue
> not everything makes it on to the website
> these could be an exclusive shoe just to bluefly
> or they could be for the upcoming season
> there are plenty of shoes that they do in maybe 3 different heel heights but the only ones that more or less make it into the catalogue are shoes they want to feature
> I am not sure that I am being clear with this but they don't always have to be in the catalogue and sooner or later if it is in the US they will make it onto the website



I think I know what you mean. Thanks.
I still wish the boutiques carry this.


----------



## cabochon

spendalot said:


> Does anyone know which season these slingbacks belong to? The color is Chene, so it suggest this season. But they are not in the boutiques, not in the catalogue and not on the BV website. Really odd!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Bottega-Vene...ingback-wedges/cat170044/313162701/detail.fly


 

This style shoe is now on the Neiman Marcus website in black and an interesting metallic blue/teal (?)


----------



## spendalot

cabochon said:


> This style shoe is now on the Neiman Marcus website in black and an interesting metallic blue/teal (?)



The blue is interesting. None left in my size tho


----------



## cabochon

spendalot said:


> The blue is interesting. None left in my size tho


 

I believe it is a relatively new listing...might still be a return on your size..might also be available in-store?

The shoe color does beg the question..is there a metallic blue bag coming down the pike for pre-fall/fall?!


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

septembersiren said:


> didn't they do bags with chains in the 70's or 80's
> this bag is gorgeous
> like channel and BV had a little baby



I thought that too when I saw it. I would guess 70ies but who knows. I get amazed on the number of styles that people have never seen before. I fell in love with it because it reminded me so much of the chanel bag that audrey wore in Breakfast at Tiffany's. 




vs.


----------



## kokhuiqi

hi ladies, can you help me identify the bag model?
If its fake, its okay as i have sent request to get it auth on the forum (:

Thanks ladies.


----------



## septembersiren

could be the flap over bag but I can't really tell from the picture 
does the handle have hardware on it but it is not adjustable?


----------



## kokhuiqi

septembersiren said:


> could be the flap over bag but I can't really tell from the picture
> does the handle have hardware on it but it is not adjustable?



http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...per-format-shown-538136-273.html#post18735182

the lady say most prob its a fake, but i would like to hear second opinion.
i would so sad if its a fake. was hoping its a real stuff, but the first time i laid my hands on it, i knew its a weird BV.
post no 4084.
thanks.


----------



## chopstix

My mother's first BV purchase! (Sadly, I'm still a BV virgin )

It was purchased at the Woodbury Common's outlet for a little under $1300 (including tax).

What's the style name? Color name? When was it released? I can't find it on the BV website.

Thanks!!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

kokhuiqi said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...per-format-shown-538136-273.html#post18735182
> 
> the lady say most prob its a fake, *but i would like to hear second opinion*.
> i would so sad if its a fake. was hoping its a real stuff, but the first time i laid my hands on it, i knew its a weird BV.
> post no 4084.
> thanks.


 
I agree with *Boxermom* - in my opinion it's a fake.


----------



## kokhuiqi

Miss_FancyBags said:


> I agree with *Boxermom* - in my opinion it's a fake.




omg, sad ):
thanks, fancy bags.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

hello can anybody ID this for me please? And could you tell me what leather the trimis made of pls?

Thx


----------



## TDL

moi et mes sacs said:


> hello can anybody ID this for me please? And could you tell me what leather the trimis made of pls?
> 
> Thx


 
The trim is made of caiman. I don't think this particular bag style has an actual name but it was part of the nappa torchon series around 3-4 years back.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

TDL said:


> The trim is made of caiman. I don't think this particular bag style has an actual name but it was part of the nappa torchon series around 3-4 years back.


 

Fabulous, thanks for the info


----------



## jburgh

chopstix said:


> My mother's first BV purchase! (Sadly, I'm still a BV virgin )
> 
> It was purchased at the Woodbury Common's outlet for a little under $1300 (including tax).
> 
> What's the style name? Color name? When was it released? I can't find it on the BV website.
> 
> Thanks!!



The Pillow bag!  I bet it would be comfortable to stuff and use as a pillow, too.


----------



## Lexiii

I finally found a picture of my Bottega Veneta handbag online!! Does anyone know what it's called?

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/Handbags/Bottega-Veneta/Bottega-Veneta-Woven-Shoulder-Handbag/29571


----------



## Lexiii

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/Handbags/Bottega-Veneta/Bottega-Veneta-Woven-Shoulder-Handbag/29571

any ideas what this handbag is called? I have it in dark brown


----------



## iluvmybags

Can anyone ID this accessory case/clutch?
I found it at an outlet store -- it didn't have any original tags
the ID tag inside indicates that it's from the 2010 season
it's soft woven leather in a combination of black, metallic grey and python
it's fabric lined

Anyone know the family name? Original price?
TIA


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:


> Can anyone ID this accessory case/clutch?
> I found it at an outlet store -- it didn't have any original tags
> the ID tag inside indicates that it's from the 2010 season
> it's soft woven leather in a combination of black, metallic grey and python
> it's fabric lined
> 
> Anyone know the family name? Original price?
> TIA


NM -- I found it!
It's the TITANIUM INTRECCIATO  AYERS  COSMETIC CASE
http://www.bottegaveneta.com/default/shop-products/Womens/fine-leather-goods/titanium-intrecciato-ayers-cosmetic-case_132534VQ671.html#!{%22products%22:{%22132534VQQ671%22:{%22size%22:%22U%22,%22color%22:%228464%22,%22category%22:%22/shop-products/Womens/fine-leather-goods%22}}}


----------



## septembersiren

I love that cosmetic case you lucked out if you found it at an outlet congrats


----------



## sassy702

Can you please help me identify this bag....style name and color (looks camel to me)
http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/Bottega Veneta/

Sorry I dont know how to just paste the pic in. Thank you


----------



## HermesBVgal

sassy702 said:


> Can you please help me identify this bag....style name and color (looks camel to me)
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/Bottega Veneta/
> 
> Sorry I dont know how to just paste the pic in. Thank you



This bag does not look authentic to me. You might want to hold off on purchasing it until others chime in with their opinions.


----------



## sassy702

Thanks I also posted in authenticate this. I think this is an older bag. Im waiting to hear back. 



HermesBVgal said:


> This bag does not look authentic to me. You might want to hold off on purchasing it until others chime in with their opinions.


----------



## TDL

sassy702 said:


> Can you please help me identify this bag....style name and color (looks camel to me)
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/Bottega Veneta/
> 
> Sorry I dont know how to just paste the pic in. Thank you


 
This looks like an authentic vintage BV to me.  I'd say it's a Veneta (style name) since it's exactly the same shape as the woven ones.  The leather looks like Cervo (deerskin).  I don't know the color name but it's not Camel.


----------



## madeofdreams

This is not an authenticate post but I would just like to know what colour Saks means when they say "Taupe". Is it Chene?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...a+Veneta&N=4294912161+306418110&bmUID=j1w9Max


----------



## jburgh

The link goes to the Saks website main page for me.


----------



## madeofdreams

^^ try this again: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...a+Veneta&N=4294912161+306418110&bmUID=j1yPyl0

Or the code: 0434911625500


----------



## septembersiren

the color code is a 4 digit #
the 2nd link does not owrk either


----------



## madeofdreams

^^ That's odd. There is only one code to be found on the saks Bottega Veneta Large Woven Hobo website and that is 0434911625500. And I am able to locate the bag when I key in that long string of colour code in the search button on saks page. The colour is called Taupe but it looks like Chene. Never mind if no one figures this out. Thanks


----------



## septembersiren

looks like a maxi chene


----------



## jburgh

Can you ask the Saks customer service rep for more information?  Ask for the manufacturer's code.  They may be able to tell you.  I know BluFly can do that.

Without a code, my guess is also Chene.


----------



## PalmTreeGal

Hi girls -

Anyone able to ID this BV? It was MIL's and at a guess at least 8 years old. I would also love to know the year it came out. Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!


----------



## spendalot

Hi,

can anyone tell me which color is this? Code 6178.
I was told that it's a red and I think it's a SS11 color. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## septembersiren

I could not find this code on bags that are out already for ss 2011 





spendalot said:


> Hi,
> 
> can anyone tell me which color is this? Code 6178.
> I was told that it's a red and I think it's a SS11 color.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Baggiana

spendalot said:


> Hi,
> 
> can anyone tell me which color is this? Code 6178.
> I was told that it's a red and I think it's a SS11 color.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


vermilion SS2011


----------



## Baggiana

sassy702 said:


> Can you please help me identify this bag....style name and color (looks camel to me)
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/Bottega Veneta/
> 
> Sorry I dont know how to just paste the pic in. Thank you



Older/earlier venetas in cervo... authentic, IMO


----------



## spendalot

Baggiana said:


> vermilion SS2011



Thanks! Hmm...have never seen it before and there's no pics in our library.


----------



## Brookles

Hello ladies,

I'm new to the BV subforum as I've just got my first piece of BV, a lovely zip around wallet. Can you tell me what season it's from and if there's a name for the design (with part woven, part not woven)? I bought it in the HN sale and the SA didn't know. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Beanphd

I got this bag from a friend and I know it is made of Polished Sting Ray skin, the nameplate is made of sterling silver, it is #60 of 150 made.  Style #148549.   I am hoping to find out the original price of this bag, and possibly approx what it might be worth now too?


----------



## septembersiren

beanphd you need to post a pic of the tag inside the zipper pocket so people can see what year it is from 
possibly it was in a catalouge that someone still has and they will be able to tell you the orignal price


----------



## BaGaHoLic33

I scored my FIRST BV from my favorite consignment store, I had been told it's about 8 years old, and Miss_FancyBags commend this is an outlet items, can someone help me with the official color and year? Thank you in advance


----------



## septembersiren

you need to post a pic of the tag inside the zipper pocket so people can see what year it is from  and the color 
possibly it was in a catalouge that someone still has and they will be able to tell you the orignal price


----------



## BaGaHoLic33

BaGaHoLic33 said:


> I scored my FIRST BV from my favorite consignment store, I had been told it's about 8 years old, and Miss_FancyBags commend this is an outlet items, can someone help me with the official color and year? Thank you in advance


 

sorry again, newbie in BV 
here is the tag.


----------



## septembersiren

the color code is 6400 
my codes don't go back that far sorry
6401 was cassis (TOM)
sorry
I wish I could be more helpful maybe someone else will know


----------



## BaGaHoLic33

septembersiren said:


> the color code is 6400
> my codes don't go back that far sorry
> 6401 was cassis (TOM)
> sorry
> I wish I could be more helpful maybe someone else will know


 

Thank you septembersiren; you had been very helpful


----------



## Beanphd

septembersiren said:


> beanphd you need to post a pic of the tag inside the zipper pocket so people can see what year it is from
> possibly it was in a catalouge that someone still has and they will be able to tell you the orignal price




Here are some pics of the inside tag...











In case you can't see the number very well, it is 143 (or 8) 549 VS220 7640

Thanks for any help!


----------



## kuhaniz

i just receive a BV Ebano Intrecciato VN Wallet as a gift and it is kind of big. It has 6CC and 4 multi functional slots, but i don't see this model on the website. Is it an old version ?


----------



## septembersiren

please post pics


----------



## kuhaniz

septembersiren said:


> please post pics


Here are the pics. 
1st line of code is 123226 V4651 2040
2nd line of code is EPEV 2010 7638 B


----------



## septembersiren

It is BV's standard men's wallet 
It is lambskin 
it is on the website in blue 
dumbo me forgot to copy the link 
I copied the style # instead 
style 113993 V4651 4130
I think 413- is china 
2040 is definitely the color code for ebano


----------



## jburgh

beanphd - that bag was at the outlets in the past year, you should check out the outlet thread.  Somewhere you will find pictures and a price.  There should also be a hint t the bag's original price, such as "this is 40% off."

I believe the stingray bag was from ~2006.


----------



## Beanphd

Beanphd said:


> Here are some pics of the inside tag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you can't see the number very well, it is 143 (or 8) 549 VS220 7640
> 
> Thanks for any help!




Can anyone offer any help here?  I really appreciate it.


----------



## jburgh

^ Yes, try researching the outlet picture thread in the shopping subforum.  I know I have seen that bag posted in that thread.


----------



## Beanphd

jburgh said:


> beanphd - that bag was at the outlets in the past year, you should check out the outlet thread.  Somewhere you will find pictures and a price.  There should also be a hint t the bag's original price, such as "this is 40% off."
> 
> I believe the stingray bag was from ~2006.




Thank you VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## cabochon

Beanphd said:


> I got this bag from a friend and I know it is made of Polished Sting Ray skin, the nameplate is made of sterling silver, it is #60 of 150 made. Style #148549. I am hoping to find out the original price of this bag, and possibly approx what it might be worth now too?


 

beanphd, if you check Ebay, there is a very similar Bottega Veneta STINGRAY bag  up for sale since July 6 ....BTW what I cute little Chihuahua!


Whoops, never mind, serial number is the same as yours 60/150..I guess you are the seller..you must be 694beanies.


----------



## Beanphd

cabochon said:


> beanphd, if you check Ebay, there is a very similar Bottega Veneta STINGRAY bag  up for sale since July 6 ....BTW what I cute little Chihuahua!
> 
> 
> Whoops, never mind, serial number is the same as yours 60/150..I guess you are the seller..you must be 694beanies.




Yup, sorry that is me, I just wanted more information about it, as I hate it when you have to use all sorts of search terms to find what you want because the seller has no idea what they have.  I just love that bag, but property taxes come first, which are due next week. 

I looked in the outlet pages, and I can't find a style name, just a few people who liked it!  LOL!  Thanks about the Chihuahua, I have several that one is my little Sunshine!


----------



## fawkex

Hi ladies.. This is my first bv.. And in wonder can you please help me id this bv? The color, season and does it comes from outlet?
Here are the pictures.. TIA


----------



## TDL

Color: Yolk
Style name: Belly Veneta
Season: Spring-Summer 2010

*fawkex* - This bag was sold at the boutiques around a year ago. Oftentimes, seasonal colors are then sent to the outlets once a couple of seasons have past. Then again, there are other retailers (dept. stores, online) where you can get older BVs on sale.



fawkex said:


> Hi ladies.. This is my first bv.. And in wonder can you please help me id this bv? The color, season and does it comes from outlet?
> Here are the pictures.. TIA


----------



## septembersiren

yolk medium belly veneta 
spring summer 2010 I am pretty sure 
enjoy!


----------



## fawkex

TDL said:


> Color: Yolk
> Style name: Belly Veneta
> Season: Spring-Summer 2010
> 
> *fawkex* - This bag was sold at the boutiques around a year ago. Oftentimes, seasonal colors are then sent to the outlets once a couple of seasons have past. Then again, there are other retailers (dept. stores, online) where you can get older BVs on sale.



if it's yolk 2010, the tag show that it is from 2009?


----------



## fawkex

septembersiren said:


> yolk medium belly veneta
> spring summer 2010 I am pretty sure
> enjoy!



the tag show it is 2009.. isnt it? any yellow color from 2009?


----------



## fawkex

TDL said:


> Color: Yolk
> Style name: Belly Veneta
> Season: Spring-Summer 2010
> 
> *fawkex* - This bag was sold at the boutiques around a year ago. Oftentimes, seasonal colors are then sent to the outlets once a couple of seasons have past. Then again, there are other retailers (dept. stores, online) where you can get older BVs on sale.



I've been browsing and i think that it is very simillar to yolk. but the tag shows that it is 2009.. is this normal?


----------



## indiaink

^yes, I believe so - it was made in 2009 for the s/s 2010 season, if I'm correct...


----------



## septembersiren

Well that is my error 
I can't find my list of colors right now 
It is 2009
sorry 
but it was a wonderful bright yellow 





fawkex said:


> the tag show it is 2009.. isnt it? any yellow color from 2009?


----------



## septembersiren

it may have been manufactured in 2009 
but it was for the spring/summer season which was 2010 
7176 was yolk/yolk/brunito 
brunito is the color of the zipper


----------



## fawkex

indiaink said:


> ^yes, I believe so - it was made in 2009 for the s/s 2010 season, if I'm correct...



So now I know, the tag shows the year it was produced? Not the season of the bag? I'm new to BV. 
TIA


----------



## fawkex

septembersiren said:


> it may have been manufactured in 2009
> but it was for the spring/summer season which was 2010
> 7176 was yolk/yolk/brunito
> brunito is the color of the zipper



so its confirmed is yolk.. I'm happy for the purchase and bv is addictive too... I want more..


----------



## V0N1B2

I wasn't sure where to post this question and I hope it's okay that I have posted a link here....  I'm not questioning it's authenticity, nor do I need to really need to identify it, but this seemed like the best place to ask the question.

Can you please tell me what warrants the five thousand dollar price tag for this bag.  I understand it has some detailing on the sides and a buckle-style strap, but was it some kind of limited edition?  I do love the colour - I haven't seen many BVs in this colour.

http://luxury.malleries.com/bottega...zed-woven-leather-hobo-bag-i-44771-s-259.html


----------



## boxermom

fawkex said:


> So now I know, the tag shows the year it was produced? Not the season of the bag? I'm new to BV.
> TIA


 
Correct--tag shows the year of production not the season/year of the collection it's from. Believe me, BV keeps us guessing no matter how long we've been around them!


----------



## boxermom

V0N1B2 said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this question and I hope it's okay that I have posted a link here.... I'm not questioning it's authenticity, nor do I need to really need to identify it, but this seemed like the best place to ask the question.
> 
> Can you please tell me what warrants the five thousand dollar price tag for this bag. I understand it has some detailing on the sides and a buckle-style strap, but was it some kind of limited edition? I do love the colour - I haven't seen many BVs in this colour.
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/bottega...zed-woven-leather-hobo-bag-i-44771-s-259.html


 
I've never seen this style before and without any exotic leather on it, I have no idea why the price is so high!  I'd loe to hear comments from others--maybe someone knows why the price is at 5k.


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2 said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this question and I hope it's okay that I have posted a link here....  I'm not questioning it's authenticity, nor do I need to really need to identify it, but this seemed like the best place to ask the question.
> 
> Can you please tell me what warrants the five thousand dollar price tag for this bag.  I understand it has some detailing on the sides and a buckle-style strap, but was it some kind of limited edition?  I do love the colour - I haven't seen many BVs in this colour.
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/bottega...zed-woven-leather-hobo-bag-i-44771-s-259.html



V0N1B2, this is the perfect place to ask these types of questions because a clarification of the identity can answer many questions...

This is a bag from the Men's collection during the Spring/Summer 2008 season.  It is HUGE.  However, and this is what concerns me a little,  that bag had the contrasting leather in Caiman, which accounted for the original 2008 $4690 price.  The name was Cement Intrecciato Cervo Caiman bag.  The tag of the Malleries bag does not correspond to Caiman, so it is not mislabeled.  It is possible that BV made a non-exotic version (not everything is in the catalog) for the boutiques, wholesale market, or for the outlets.  However, this bag would not have been priced at $4690.  If I had to hazard a guess, a non-exotic version of a bag this large would have been closer to $3500.

ps - I adored this season, this is the season the beloved PO Cabat came out, the Python Duette bag, the Platino Illusion tote, those fabulous hair combs, and on and on!


----------



## nascar fan

Can anyone tell me anything about this bag?  I have tried to draw a sketch of it.  I have no artistic tendencies at all!  I can barely draw stick figures.  

Anyway, it was at Neimans a couple of years ago.  It was sort of a faded dark brown.  Double handles.  It had an offset knot design on the front.  The knots were fairly bulky.  From memory, it was about $2300.

This spring I saw one that reminded me of it.  The newer one had offset pockets instead of knots.  

It seemed to be fairly structured.

So here are pics of both.


----------



## nascar fan

I found a pic of one that *KIND* of looks like it did.  The raised part made a knot, though.


----------



## boxermom

nascar fan said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about this bag? I have tried to draw a sketch of it. I have no artistic tendencies at all! I can barely draw stick figures.
> 
> Anyway, it was at Neimans a couple of years ago. It was sort of a faded dark brown. Double handles. It had an offset knot design on the front. The knots were fairly bulky. From memory, it was about $2300.
> 
> This spring I saw one that reminded me of it. The newer one had offset pockets instead of knots.
> 
> It seemed to be fairly structured.
> 
> So here are pics of both.


 
I'll look back through my catalogs to see what I can find. It may take awhile, but I'll post if I find anything similar.


----------



## boxermom

nascar fan said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about this bag? I have tried to draw a sketch of it. I have no artistic tendencies at all! I can barely draw stick figures.
> 
> Anyway, it was at Neimans a couple of years ago. It was sort of a faded dark brown. Double handles. It had an offset knot design on the front. The knots were fairly bulky. From memory, it was about $2300.
> 
> This spring I saw one that reminded me of it. The newer one had offset pockets instead of knots.
> 
> It seemed to be fairly structured.
> 
> So here are pics of both.


 
I couldn't find photos of the one with knots but the Fall and Winter 2010/2011 and Cruise 2010/2011 both had the pocket versions in them. They were shown in different shades of green and are in lambskin. Retail is $2500. Wish I could find the one with knots. Maybe I'll go back through the catalogs just in case.


----------



## nascar fan

boxermom said:


> I couldn't find photos of the one with knots but the Fall and Winter 2010/2011 and Cruise 2010/2011 both had the pocket versions in them. They were shown in different shades of green and are in lambskin. Retail is $2500. Wish I could find the one with knots. Maybe I'll go back through the catalogs just in case.


I would be happy with the one with the pockets.  They were both very cute.  Thank you for your efforts!  I remember seeing the one with pockets several months back, so it was prob one of the two seasons you mentioned here.  That will help.

Thank you!


----------



## boxermom

nascar fan said:


> I would be happy with the one with the pockets. They were both very cute. Thank you for your efforts! I remember seeing the one with pockets several months back, so it was prob one of the two seasons you mentioned here. That will help.
> 
> Thank you!


 
If you ever feel like calling stores or the outlets (only 2 in the USA), the style number is 248520. The Fall/Winter catalog for 2010/2011 showed an iridescent green; the Cruise 2010/2011 catalog showed it in Assenzio green for the same price, same style #. Both are $2500 original retail. The iridescent one was called Nappa Bag (informative, huh?) and the one in the Cruise catalog was called Vernice Lambskin Tote, but they are the same style. I still want to find a pic of the one with knots; I'll bet it's very interesting.

Nothing like an overload of info. I'm everyone's favorite partner in Trivial Pursuit BTW lol.


----------



## nascar fan

boxermom said:


> If you ever feel like calling stores or the outlets (only 2 in the USA), the style number is 248520. The Fall/Winter catalog for 2010/2011 showed an iridescent green; the Cruise 2010/2011 catalog showed it in Assenzio green for the same price, same style #. Both are $2500 original retail. The iridescent one was called Nappa Bag (informative, huh?) and the one in the Cruise catalog was called Vernice Lambskin Tote, but they are the same style. I still want to find a pic of the one with knots; I'll bet it's very interesting.
> 
> Nothing like an overload of info. I'm everyone's favorite partner in Trivial Pursuit BTW lol.


That is great info!  Yes, I will definitely call and see what I can come up with.  Thank you!


----------



## cabochon

nascar fan said:


> That is great info! Yes, I will definitely call and see what I can come up with. Thank you!


 

Hi nascar fan,

If you go to bottegaveneta.com, click on the heading at the top of the homepage, "World of Bottega Veneta"...scroll down the page until you reach Women's Cruise 2010/2011 Gallery, you will see a picture of the assenzio tote with the external pockets ...two staggered down one side, and a large one on the other. If this is the bag style you are looking for, you can perhaps email the picture for reference. HTH.


----------



## jburgh

boxermom said:


> If you ever feel like calling stores or the outlets (only 2 in the USA), the style number is 248520. The Fall/Winter catalog for 2010/2011 showed an iridescent green; the Cruise 2010/2011 catalog showed it in Assenzio green for the same price, same style #. Both are $2500 original retail. The iridescent one was called Nappa Bag (informative, huh?) and the one in the Cruise catalog was called Vernice Lambskin Tote, but they are the same style. I still want to find a pic of the one with knots; I'll bet it's very interesting.
> 
> Nothing like an overload of info. I'm everyone's favorite partner in Trivial Pursuit BTW lol.



You and me both...we would make a formidable team in Trivial Pursuit!


----------



## septembersiren

I remember this bag 
I can't remember the name of it 
but I do remember that to get the ridges they insert sticks while they weave it and then remove the sticks 
This was a tote 
I don't remember a tote within the last 3 years with pockets on the outside 





nascar fan said:


> I found a pic of one that *KIND* of looks like it did. The raised part made a knot, though.


----------



## septembersiren

I am such a bear of little brain
as soon as I logged off I remember the name of that bag
It was the batonet bag
I think it was 2009 fw but not sure about that


----------



## AestHetiC

Hi. Can someone please help me identify this BV bag.







I'd like to know the name, what year its from and retail of the bag. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gworx83

Hi, I'm looking to get this wallet. But I'm not sure what is the color code and name of this wallet. Experts pls advise. Thanks.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65784407@N04/6052602461/


----------



## gworx83

Pardon for double post.


----------



## septembersiren

looks like tea 
but because the camera distorts colors 
I would think it could be chene or noce also 
you can look at the tag inside the wallet and post the codes you see on the tag 
someone will tell you what color code it is


----------



## TDL

Hi - not all BV bag styles have a name and this does not have one. It is likely BV called it Ebano Cervo Tote bag. Ebano is a classic BV color but this type of style & weave was around 2005-08. You should look for the white authentication tag inside the bag for the year. Sorry, but I don't recall the retail price.



AestHetiC said:


> Hi. Can someone please help me identify this BV bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know the name, what year its from and retail of the bag.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## gworx83

septembersiren said:


> looks like tea
> but because the camera distorts colors
> I would think it could be chene or noce also
> you can look at the tag inside the wallet and post the codes you see on the tag
> someone will tell you what color code it is




Sadly this color was sold out when I return to the boutique. Thus, no chance to see the card inside. Btw, is Tea color a seasonal color? Or is it available all year round? Thanks.


----------



## septembersiren

the tag is sewn into the wallet 
one side will say bottega venenta
the other side will have a bunch of numbers on two lines
tea started out as a seasonal color 
then it went permanent 
then the started to produce chene which was supposed to replace noce 
but I think it also replace tea 
tea had an orange back note 
chene and noce have brown backgrounds 





gworx83 said:


> Sadly this color was sold out when I return to the boutique. Thus, no chance to see the card inside. Btw, is Tea color a seasonal color? Or is it available all year round? Thanks.


----------



## Dopey1030

hi, pls help me identify this bag, thanks!


----------



## gworx83

septembersiren said:


> the tag is sewn into the wallet
> one side will say bottega venenta
> the other side will have a bunch of numbers on two lines
> tea started out as a seasonal color
> then it went permanent
> then the started to produce chene which was supposed to replace noce
> but I think it also replace tea
> tea had an orange back note
> chene and noce have brown backgrounds



Good to know. Tyvm! &#57430;


----------



## chungwan

do you think this might be poupre? or?? 

tyvmia


----------



## TDL

Dopey1030 said:


> hi, pls help me identify this bag, thanks!


 
This bag has no official BV style name but most of us in this sub-forum lovingly call it the "Bella".


----------



## TDL

chungwan said:


> do you think this might be poupre? or??
> 
> tyvmia


 
Hi - the picture of the tag is too small & a bit blurred. Pourpre was part of Cruise 2009. I have several Pourpre codes but it does not match the one of the photo. It's still a possibility though. 

Otherwise, this is likely Scarlett from F/W 2010.


----------



## Dopey1030

TDL said:


> This bag has no official BV style name but most of us in this sub-forum lovingly call it the "Bella".



Thanks TDL!


----------



## chungwan

TDL said:


> Hi - the picture of the tag is too small & a bit blurred. Pourpre was part of Cruise 2009. I have several Pourpre codes but it does not match the one of the photo. It's still a possibility though.
> 
> Otherwise, this is likely Scarlett from F/W 2010.



Thank you so much for such speedy response.


----------



## septembersiren

I remember this bag it is a cross body sadllebag in scarlett 




chungwan said:


> do you think this might be poupre? or??
> 
> tyvmia


----------



## chungwan

septembersiren said:


> I remember this bag it is a cross body sadllebag in scarlett





TDL said:


> Hi - the picture of the tag is too small & a bit blurred. Pourpre was part of Cruise 2009. I have several Pourpre codes but it does not match the one of the photo. It's still a possibility though.
> 
> Otherwise, this is likely Scarlett from F/W 2010.



Love all you BVers


----------



## septembersiren

pourpre was more burgandy than scarlett 
but I remember this bag and it was scarlett
it also came in black 
I think it is still on the website in black 
it is a cervo (american deerskin) (not bambi)very soft leather


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Can you i.d. this bag for me please? What year? Style? Is it old-fashioned? What do you guys think about the hardware? I think it gives it a nice touch. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Here is more pics...Please id this BV fo rme please. Thanks a lot


----------



## septembersiren

It is a veneta 
I think from 2007
maybe someone else can give you more details 
or you can call joyce in Atlanta she would be able to give you more infor
she has the same bag in nero


----------



## chungwan

There are two red bags on Bluefly with the names of RED and FIRE RED respectively. Are they from the new season??


----------



## septembersiren

hard to say without a pic of the tag 
crimson? carmino 
hard to say they both look the same in the pictures


----------



## jburgh

chungwan said:


> There are two red bags on Bluefly with the names of RED and FIRE RED respectively. Are they from the new season??



Call Bluefly and ask them for the manufacturer's number.  Often, they are able to give you the tag information and you can get the color code.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Could you please help me identify the specific style name and color of this bag if possible? Many thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-Rare-Bottega-Veneta-Cream-Leather-Hobo-Bag-/290448326998?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a011c156


----------



## scoobiesmomma

scoobiesmomma said:


> Could you please help me identify the specific style name and color of this bag if possible? Many thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-Ra...998?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a011c156



Okay, I have done some research and gathered that it is a Knot Hobo. Still curious about the color. Where these only produced in 2008?


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

scoobiesmomma said:


> Okay, I have done some research and gathered that it is a Knot Hobo. Still curious about the color. Where these only produced in 2008?


 
Although I can't help with any information, I think a few members here have that bag.  Have you tried a search?  Good luck!


----------



## shiba_inu

I can't answer your questions. 
I wanted the knot hobo. Especially the one I saw in what looked like Old Petra. And there was one in a khaki green, too. Those were made a while ago, but I can't remember when exactly. I wonder if these were bags made just for the outlets. There is little hardware on them and they don't seem too common. Very lightweight and pretty.  

Post 1565 of this thread show some knot hobos which were on sale at the BV outlets. If they are still there maybe you can ask an SA for information on the style and color. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...ta-outlets-post-inventory-here-384631-35.html


----------



## Dopey1030

hi, can someone pls identify this bag?







thanks!


----------



## BVgirl

It was called the "Luna" hobo.  Somewhere around 2006 or 2007.


----------



## boxermom

DeliciousKiwi said:


> Here is more pics...Please id this BV fo rme please. Thanks a lot


 
Sorry for the long delay in answeing. It's the Catena Veneta from the Resort 2006 collection.


----------



## chungwan

Hi,
Please help me id the name of this color. the color code is 6568.
Thanks!!


----------



## septembersiren

I think it is fever but someone needs to verify this can't find code 6568
but it is a campana and the color code always changes because of the hardware


----------



## boxermom

chungwan said:


> Hi,
> Please help me id the name of this color. the color code is 6568.
> Thanks!!


 
I can't find this color code either. The Fever code with Brunito hardware doesn't match this number, but maybe the hardware isn't considered brunito??? BV is so confusing sometimes.


----------



## septembersiren

it is not pourpre it is not dark enough


----------



## jburgh

I believe this is F/W 2011-2012, and I've seen it described as "square tote" but does this have an official name?  I saw it today (in Chene) and I must say, it is really speaking to me.  It looks so much better in person, too.


----------



## antakusuma

Can someone help id this bag? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5277451716


----------



## boxermom

antakusuma said:


> Can someone help id this bag? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5277451716


 
This bag may not be authentic BV.


----------



## septembersiren

I have never seen anything like this 
but it could be a bag made for the asian market that was never in the USA 
you need to ask the seller for pictures of the authenticity tag in the inner zip pocket 
both sides


----------



## antakusuma

Thanks. I will ask the seller for more pictures.
Actually i have seen my italian neighbour carry the same model, i just assumed hers is real. The store selling this is bag is reputable.




boxermom said:


> This bag may not be authentic BV.





septembersiren said:


> I have never seen anything like this
> but it could be a bag made for the asian market that was never in the USA
> you need to ask the seller for pictures of the authenticity tag in the inner zip pocket
> both sides


----------



## boxermom

^Your neighbor's may be genuine, but we don't know about the one shown in the link. As September Siren said, seeing the authenticity tag makes a big difference.


----------



## antakusuma

boxermom said:


> ^Your neighbor's may be genuine, but we don't know about the one shown in the link. As September Siren said, seeing the authenticity tag makes a big difference.



Oh so you mean that the bag doesn't look authentic in general, not that the model is unfamiliar of?


----------



## antakusuma

what do u think? i'm so tempted to get it but i wanna make sure it's real.


----------



## antakusuma

underside of zipper. I did a search on this model number, found it mostly in japan/taiwan websites. So maybe septembersiren is right, it's more for the asian market. looks good right??


----------



## TDL

chungwan said:


> Hi,
> Please help me id the name of this color. the color code is 6568.
> Thanks!!


 
The color name is *Cardinal*. From the F/W 2010 collection.


----------



## BVgirl

It is a genuine Bottega bag, but it was made for outlet only.


----------



## antakusuma

BVgirl said:


> It is a genuine Bottega bag, but it was made for outlet only.



who are u referring to?


----------



## TDL

*jburgh* - The SA's here call it the sfrangiato tote but it really does not have an official name like Veneta, Cabat, Montaigne, etc. As you know, sfrangiato is the name of the treatment and not the bag. It's actually the latest iteration of the Maltino tote that first appeared during S/S 2011 -- it came in Nero, Milk and the limited edition Palm Beach anniversary bag in Empire. I like this new style better because it's all leather vs. the S/S version which was part leather and part frayed canvas.

There are actually 2 bag styles with this type of treatment on the edges. One's a tote (per your photo) and the other is a one-strap hobo (see below). Both are HUGE bags -- basically a dream for those who love big bags.




jburgh said:


> I believe this is F/W 2011-2012, and I've seen it described as "square tote" but *does this have an official name*? I saw it today (in Chene) and I must say, it is really speaking to me. It looks so much better in person, too.


----------



## boxermom

antakusuma said:


> what do u think? i'm so tempted to get it but i wanna make sure it's real.


 
Your additional photo look good. The leather isn't Nappa (lambskin), but I don't know what it is.

I meant that your neighbor may be carrying a genuine BV but we don't always know if bags from online sources are real. They may look a lot alike. This may be a bag that was never sold in America so most of us are not familiar with it. 

I can't promise you the bag is authentic or fake. The only way to assure an authentic bag is to pay retail price from a BV shop or authorized department stores who sell BV.


----------



## jburgh

TDL said:


> *jburgh* - The SA's here call it the sfrangiato tote but it really does not have an official name like Veneta, Cabat, Montaigne, etc. As you know, sfrangiato is the name of the treatment and not the bag. It's actually the latest iteration of the Maltino tote that first appeared during S/S 2011 -- it came in Nero, Milk and the limited edition Palm Beach anniversary bag in Empire. I like this new style better because it's all leather vs. the S/S version which was part leather and part frayed canvas.
> 
> There are actually 2 bag styles with this type of treatment on the edges. One's a tote (per your photo) and the other is a one-strap hobo (see below). Both are HUGE bags -- basically a dream for those who love big bags.



Thank you!  It may come home with me.


----------



## edelzee

Hi Ladies, could you please help me id this colour? The tag is from a medium Veneta bag. I'm not sure if it's Corniola or Fever or ...? The colour appears orange-red IRL. Thanks so much.


----------



## septembersiren

I think it is Corniola 
there is a bucket bag on the website with this color code 
but I am not sure if they are calling the bag corniola or the color 
it is a new bag from 2011 
It has a veneta style # but I did not see this color in a veneta on the US website 





edelzee said:


> Hi Ladies, could you please help me id this colour? The tag is from a medium Veneta bag. I'm not sure if it's Corniola or Fever or ...? The colour appears orange-red IRL. Thanks so much.


----------



## edelzee

Thank you. I've seen a Veneta in Corniola somewhere on tpf. I agree with you. I think it must be Corniola. Please feel welcome to chime in, anybody?



septembersiren said:


> I think it is Corniola
> there is a bucket bag on the website with this color code
> but I am not sure if they are calling the bag corniola or the color
> it is a new bag from 2011
> It has a veneta style # but I did not see this color in a veneta on the US website


----------



## boxermom

^September knows her stuff so I think she's right.


----------



## septembersiren

*boxermom* I just know how to read the style # and color codes on the website. I am not an expert on BV. You and some of the other women are SO knowledgeable you should work for BV. 
The discount is divine LOL


----------



## septembersiren

I was just on the website and they are not showing the medium veneta in that color 

I emailed my SA friend and asked if they made it in color code 6576

I am awaiting her reply. If she is working today I will have an answer the. 

If they made it in this color they might not have bought it for the US market 

not sure if you are trying to find out if this is a real Bottega or not


----------



## septembersiren

This is what my SA said 

6576 is Corniola ( Corn- ni- ola) LOL!!! 

The style # is for the medium Veneta, but the Corniola was only offered in the Large Veneta.  We did however, have Fire Opal (7504) in the Medium ( 115653) and the fuzzy Veneta in Large.  If someone is looking for the Corniola it is sold out in the large veneta.  But, we have a medium Corniola campana and we do have fire Opal .  Fire opal is a more subtle orange  ( your favorite color, LOL) .  Corniola is like a crayola orange. 

Tell them to call me, 404-467-8705 ask for Joyce 








edelzee said:


> Hi Ladies, could you please help me id this colour? The tag is from a medium Veneta bag. I'm not sure if it's Corniola or Fever or ...? The colour appears orange-red IRL. Thanks so much.


----------



## LoveM&S

Hi, ladies.
I'm wondering what this bag's color called. I checked some pink colors in the reference section. But I couldn't find it. It seems not so recent one. 
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-70-bottega-pink-woven-leather-satchel-bag.aspx

If you have this color or have seen it in person, is this color really very pink? Not purplish pink? 

TIA!


----------



## jburgh

LoveM&S said:


> Hi, ladies.
> I'm wondering what this bag's color called. I checked some pink colors in the reference section. But I couldn't find it. It seems not so recent one.
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-70-bottega-pink-woven-leather-satchel-bag.aspx
> 
> If you have this color or have seen it in person, is this color really very pink? Not purplish pink?
> 
> TIA!



I've never seen that bag before, maybe some of the vintage loving authenticators can tell.  I do know that in 2006, there was a bright hot fuchsia, it could be that.


----------



## septembersiren

it looks like orchid but I have never seen this bag before 
maybe it is for the new collection 
you need to get pictures of the authenticity tag 
maybe it was for european or asian markets 




LoveM&S said:


> Hi, ladies.
> I'm wondering what this bag's color called. I checked some pink colors in the reference section. But I couldn't find it. It seems not so recent one.
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-70-bottega-pink-woven-leather-satchel-bag.aspx
> 
> If you have this color or have seen it in person, is this color really very pink? Not purplish pink?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## cabochon

septembersiren said:


> it looks like orchid but I have never seen this bag before
> maybe it is for the new collection
> you need to get pictures of the authenticity tag
> maybe it was for european or asian markets


 


Orchid was from the cruise 2010 collection, and this bag style pre-dates that collection by several seasons...BV did a collection of frame bags with that double half moon snap on the side a few years back..ask the seller for a picture of both sides of the authenticity tag which is probably deep within the interior pocket...color code and collection year info on that tag. 

BV seems to regularly come out with a slightly different version of this hot pink/purple ..this fall we have ametista.


----------



## septembersiren

I think it is all the same color with different names (just kidding) 
I know they are slightly different 
BV is famous for its undertones 
that is what makes their bags so fabulous


----------



## edelzee

Thank you so much for your thoughtfulness. It was so kind of you to write your SA and ask. Thanks again. 


septembersiren said:


> This is what my SA said
> 
> 6576 is Corniola ( Corn- ni- ola) LOL!!!
> 
> The style # is for the medium Veneta, but the Corniola was only offered in the Large Veneta.  We did however, have Fire Opal (7504) in the Medium ( 115653) and the fuzzy Veneta in Large.  If someone is looking for the Corniola it is sold out in the large veneta.  But, we have a medium Corniola campana and we do have fire Opal .  Fire opal is a more subtle orange  ( your favorite color, LOL) .  Corniola is like a crayola orange.
> 
> Tell them to call me, 404-467-8705 ask for Joyce


----------



## elliesaurus

Does anyone know what color (and maybe what season) Katie Couric's cabat is? This was posted by *jula* in the Celebs & Bottega Veneta bags thread, courtesy of bagthatstyle.


----------



## LoveM&S

Thank you for your help, septembersiren & cabochon!
I have a Amesite piece and it is a little too purplish for me. So, I'm looking for a hot pink, not so purple undertone medium or dark pink. Anyway, I will ask about the tag.


----------



## septembersiren

Katie Couric's cabat is Opera!!! 
It was a lovely color 
purple with a brown undertone 





elliesaurus said:


> Does anyone know what color (and maybe what season) Katie Couric's cabat is? This was posted by *jula* in the Celebs & Bottega Veneta bags thread, courtesy of bagthatstyle.


----------



## elliesaurus

septembersiren said:


> Katie Couric's cabat is Opera!!!
> It was a lovely color
> purple with a brown undertone



Thank you, *ss*! I've seen pictures of Opera before but it didn't click when I saw the cabat. It's so pretty! I've always been a sucker for purple.


----------



## septembersiren

Opera was a great color very neutral 
it was very plum 





elliesaurus said:


> Thank you, *ss*! I've seen pictures of Opera before but it didn't click when I saw the cabat. It's so pretty! I've always been a sucker for purple.


----------



## cabochon

LoveM&S said:


> Thank you for your help, septembersiren & cabochon!
> I have a Amesite piece and it is a little too purplish for me. So, I'm looking for a hot pink, not so purple undertone medium or dark pink. Anyway, I will ask about the tag.


 


The upcoming cruise collection has a pink called "Shock" which may be more to your liking..


----------



## mzedith

Hi Experts!!  Can you help me with this bag?  Style? LE?  maybe year?
an old Roma comes to mind.  TIA!!


----------



## jburgh

mzedith said:


> Hi Experts!! Can you help me with this bag? Style? LE? maybe year?
> an old Roma comes to mind. TIA!!


 
The pic does not show up?


----------



## mzedith

jburgh said:


> The pic does not show up?



darn, I see on my screen.  trying to DL but it's not working. 
I will re-post when i figure this out. .thanks

EDIT:  got it..


----------



## jburgh

mzedith said:


> darn, I see on my screen. trying to DL but it's not working.
> I will re-post when i figure this out. .thanks
> 
> EDIT: got it..


 
I think this was a men's style.  I cannot look through my catalogs until Sunday.  If someone doesn't give the answer, I'll look then.


----------



## mzedith

jburgh said:


> I think this was a men's style.  I cannot look through my catalogs until Sunday.  If someone doesn't give the answer, I'll look then.



Thanks!!!


----------



## London 411

http://www.jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=bottegavenetastripsvenetahoboebano

I just bought this exact bag from Yoogis Closet. I would have bought it from Jill's, but I was worried I would buy it and then get an email a few days later stating it was already sold. It's a shame their website can't keep current, I'm sure that deters a lot of prospective buyers.

Anyway.... I am trying to find information on this style and I just can't find anything about it anywhere.

Please....any information would be wonderful!!!

I want to read all about my very first BV purchase!!


----------



## nillacobain

I don't have a pic but...

Multicolor intrecciato satin clutch with a long tassel on one side - any idea of when these were produced? TIA


----------



## charmersmarket

https://picasaweb.google.com/116314...&authkey=Gv1sRgCO36maSt0fvLSw&feat=directlink


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jburgh

charmersmarket said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/116314...&authkey=Gv1sRgCO36maSt0fvLSw&feat=directlink
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Very few BV bags have official style names, other than the iconic ones.  I do not believe this one had a name.


----------



## septembersiren

sounds like a knot bag. It would be vintage now. If you can find the knot retrospective online you might see this bag. since there is no picture it is hard to say but one of the knot bags did have a tassel. Maybe one other clutch over the years had one. Not sure. Ladies what do you think? 




nillacobain said:


> I don't have a pic but...
> 
> Multicolor intrecciato satin clutch with a long tassel on one side - any idea of when these were produced? TIA


----------



## nillacobain

septembersiren said:


> sounds like a knot bag. It would be vintage now. If you can find the knot retrospective online you might see this bag. since there is no picture it is hard to say but one of the knot bags did have a tassel. Maybe one other clutch over the years had one. Not sure. Ladies what do you think?


 

Thank you. 

Here's the pic - seller sent me a few pics to auth the clutch. Can't copy/paste them from the original listing.


----------



## septembersiren

I was an SA for BV. It is before the time I worked there  it is definitely vintage 
now they use brunito hardware or leather for the knot 
this is not the knot on the retrospective. 
Some of the ladies here are very very knowledgeable
Miss_Fancy_Bags knows a lot of the vintage stuff 






nillacobain said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Here's the pic - seller sent me a few pics to auth the clutch. Can't copy/paste them from the original listing.


----------



## jburgh

nillacobain said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Here's the pic - seller sent me a few pics to auth the clutch. Can't copy/paste them from the original listing.




This Knot was from the Fall-Winter 2001/2002 season.  It is currently shown in the Knot Retrospective section on the BV website.


----------



## septembersiren

I didn't know it was on the retrospective 
TY jburgh 
I can't get the retrospective to open on my computer 





jburgh said:


> This Knot was from the Fall-Winter 2001/2002 season.  It is currently shown in the Knot Retrospective section on the BV website.


----------



## nillacobain

septembersiren said:


> I was an SA for BV. It is before the time I worked there it is definitely vintage
> now they use brunito hardware or leather for the knot
> this is not the knot on the retrospective.
> Some of the ladies here are very very knowledgeable
> Miss_Fancy_Bags knows a lot of the vintage stuff


 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## nillacobain

jburgh said:


> This Knot was from the Fall-Winter 2001/2002 season. It is currently shown in the Knot Retrospective section on the BV website.


 

Thank you for your help! I'm really considering buying it... I'm glad it's more recent than I thought.


----------



## jburgh

nillacobain said:


> Thank you for your help! I'm really considering buying it... I'm glad it's more recent than I thought.



nilla - it is a pretty Knot.  Make sure you get some more close-ups so you can look for any snags in the tassel and woven ribbon.  Also, check for oxidation on the metal clasp, and stains inside.


----------



## nillacobain

jburgh said:


> nilla - it is a pretty Knot. Make sure you get some more close-ups so you can look for any snags in the tassel and woven ribbon. Also, check for oxidation on the metal clasp, and stains inside.


 

Thank you for your tips. I'll ask for more pics - the only "flaw" I noticed so far is that the satin on the frame seems a bit yellowed/dirt... not sure if BV can take care of that. I'll check the ref. library.


----------



## bottegabaggirl

Can anyone help me with the name and information about this zip around wallet. I can't seem to find it online anywhere. I am pretty sure that it is sapphire buts that's all I know.  Here is a picture of it that was previously posted by boxermom in the Serious Retail Therapy thread.  TIA!


----------



## septembersiren

look inside the wallet there will be a tag 
post the numbers on the tag and someone will identify the color 
could be colbat 
hard to tell from picutres the flash distorts the color sometimes


----------



## bottegabaggirl

septembersiren said:


> look inside the wallet there will be a tag
> post the numbers on the tag and someone will identify the color
> could be colbat
> hard to tell from picutres the flash distorts the color sometimes



I'm not really interested in knowing the exact color as much as I am in finding out what the style is called. The wallet looks the same as the regular zip a round but the intrecciato doesn't cover the entire front of the wallet.  There is rectangular space on the front that is just plain smooth leather. I looked on the Bottega website and can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## boxermom

bottegabaggirl said:


> I'm not really interested in knowing the exact color as much as I am in finding out what the style is called. The wallet looks the same as the regular zip a round but the intrecciato doesn't cover the entire front of the wallet. There is rectangular space on the front that is just plain smooth leather. I looked on the Bottega website and can't seem to find it anywhere.


 
I have a wallet like you describe and I don't believe it has a special name. Is this similar to the one you have?


----------



## septembersiren

boxermom to the rescue 
it had a name I just don't remember it 
I forget what season they did this wallet 
it came in nero and seasonal colors 
for some reason I think it was f/w 2009


----------



## bottegabaggirl

boxermom said:


> I have a wallet like you describe and I don't believe it has a special name. Is this similar to the one you have?



Yeah, its just like that one. So Bottega doesn't differentiate this wallet from the regular veneta zip around at all? TIA


----------



## bottegabaggirl

septembersiren said:


> boxermom to the rescue
> it had a name I just don't remember it
> I forget what season they did this wallet
> it came in nero and seasonal colors
> for some reason I think it was f/w 2009



Do you know if there is any source online that I could use to find out more info?  Or would any happen to still have the catalog from F/W 2009?


----------



## indiaink

The seller of this lovely satchel accepted my offer and I am now the proud owner ... I am curious if there is any specific information to be had by looking at the tag?  I would love for this to have a name but I know BV doesn't always see fit to name a bag.

SeptemberSiren and Miss_FancyBags have helped to some degree.  Seller called it chocolate brown but it is apparently Matita.  I am excited to get this satchel, it will be the world's most expensive lunch bag.


----------



## septembersiren

1302 is Matita 
the bag looks Ebano 
I believe the that is also the code for vachette


----------



## boxermom

indiaink said:


> The seller of this lovely satchel accepted my offer and I am now the proud owner ... I am curious if there is any specific information to be had by looking at the tag? I would love for this to have a name but I know BV doesn't always see fit to name a bag.
> 
> SeptemberSiren and Miss_FancyBags have helped to some degree. Seller called it chocolate brown but it is apparently Matita. I am excited to get this satchel, it will be the world's most expensive lunch bag.


 
In the Cruise 2009/2010 catalog I found a bag (in another color) that looks exactly like this one but the style # is one off (232517). I have no explanation for that, but the bags look identical. It's called Intrecciato Shiny Calf Bag. Regarding color, I don't know what happened to this tag. Moro is 1301, but I can't imagine stamping the wrong color code in this.


----------



## TDL

indiaink said:


> The seller of this lovely satchel accepted my offer and I am now the proud owner ... I am curious if there is any specific information to be had by looking at the tag? *I would love for this to have a name but I know BV doesn't always see fit to name a bag*.


 
This bag does not have an official name but it is a Matita Shiny Calf bag not Moro. They also made this style in Pourpre.  This style with grommets was also done in a tote, document case, zip around wallet and belts.


----------



## septembersiren

did he take a picture of the same bag but in Ebano? 
It would not appear in the catalog in Ebano
the only way someone would know if it came in Ebano is:
1. an SA told you because it was in the books and in the computer system 
I hope this all works out for you India




boxermom said:


> In the Cruise 2009/2010 catalog I found a bag (in another color) that looks exactly like this one but the style # is one off (232517). I have no explanation for that, but the bags look identical. It's called Intrecciato Shiny Calf Bag. Regarding color, I don't know what happened to this tag. Moro is 1301, but I can't imagine stamping the wrong color code in this.


----------



## indiaink

Seller called it chocolate brown, not Ebano.

I'm not worried.



septembersiren said:


> did he take a picture of the same bag but in Ebano?
> It would not appear in the catalog in Ebano
> the only way someone would know if it came in Ebano is:
> 1. an SA told you because it was in the books and in the computer system
> I hope this all works out for you India


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

indiaink said:


> Seller called it chocolate brown, not Ebano.
> 
> I'm not worried.


 
Yes, it could just be poor lighting.  Matita may also look different in calf than in goat, etc.  I hope you love it, *Indiaink!*


----------



## London 411

indiaink said:


> Seller called it chocolate brown, not Ebano.
> 
> I'm not worried.



I might get in trouble for "chatting"....don't know if it's allowed in this thread...post.....anyway....

Don't know what it's called but.....IT'S GORGEOUS!!!

Are you really going to use it as a lunch bag? If so I think that's AWESOME!!

Indiaink you really know how to live


----------



## indiaink

No, *London*, probably not.  But it made a good excuse to buy it - I have a cheap Boston-style bag I used as a work bag for many years and this will make an excellent replacement.


----------



## septembersiren

India when is your bag supposed to arrive?


----------



## indiaink

^Wednesday, and you can bet your bottom dollar I'll be doing a reveal! Yahoo!


----------



## septembersiren

woohoo I will be tuning in on wednesday


----------



## grietje

I do like a reveal.  I'll be waiting : )


----------



## chungwan

The seller said it is dark navy and looks very close to black. An earlier season's version of Tourmaline? The color code is 4030. Thanks for your help!

more photos here


----------



## indiaink

^Miss_FancyBags said in another post that this color is Dark Navy ... http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/reveal-of-my-new-bvs-522944-2.html#post12977682


----------



## septembersiren

It is a sloane in dark navy 
this navy is so dark that it looks black


----------



## chungwan

Thank you ladies. You are the BEST!!


----------



## TDL

septembersiren said:


> It is a sloane in dark navy
> this navy is so dark that it looks black


 
It's actually a New Pyramid (not a Sloane) in Dark Navy.  Notice the brass rings.  The color itself is much darker than Ink without any purple undertones but is "lighter" than Tourmaline -- if  you can even say that.


----------



## septembersiren

that zipper was hiding from me 






TDL said:


> It's actually a New Pyramid (not a Sloane) in Dark Navy.  Notice the brass rings.  The color itself is much darker than Ink without any purple undertones but is "lighter" than Tourmaline -- if  you can even say that.


----------



## l8p2

What is the name of the red for color code 6453? TIA!


----------



## boxermom

l8p2 said:


> What is the name of the red for color code 6453? TIA!


 
I don't have this code in my list, but mine is a bit out of date. Is it a newer color?


----------



## l8p2

boxermom said:


> I don't have this code in my list, but mine is a bit out of date. Is it a newer color?



I did a bit of research. I think it is Carmine from 2011 SS. But I would like to get a confirmation from the experts in the forum.

Thanks.


----------



## TDL

l8p2 said:


> What is the name of the red for color code 6453? TIA!


 
Carmine (color name) in karung (leather) from the Spring/Summer 2011 collection.


----------



## Dopey1030

hi, can someone please help me ID this bag?  thanks!


----------



## oladushki

Hi Ladies, I'd love your help in identifying the name and year of this one. I saw a photo of this bag in a different color in this thread from 2009, but I couldn't find a response as to the name/year. The seller called it a woven chain tote but Google didn't turn anything up on that. Thanks very much!


----------



## septembersiren

I think this bag is older than 2009
they did do bags with chain handles in 2009 
but I don't remember this one 
It looks like a cross between the bella tote and the flap over bag 
the hardware is a lot similar to that of the capri and the flap over bag 
hopefully someone will be able to give you more infor 






oladushki said:


> Hi Ladies, I'd love your help in identifying the name and year of this one. I saw a photo of this bag in a different color in this thread from 2009, but I couldn't find a response as to the name/year. The seller called it a woven chain tote but Google didn't turn anything up on that. Thanks very much!


----------



## jburgh

oladushki said:


> Hi Ladies, I'd love your help in identifying the name and year of this one. I saw a photo of this bag in a different color in this thread from 2009, but I couldn't find a response as to the name/year. The seller called it a woven chain tote but Google didn't turn anything up on that. Thanks very much!




I do not recall that particular bag, but I am pretty sure that the type of hardware shown is from FW 2007-2008, and SS2008.


----------



## Signature

Would someone be able to identify the bag in the ad?






Thanks in advance.


----------



## TDL

Signature said:


> Would someone be able to identify the bag in the ad?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
*Signature* - it's a Chene Polonaise Calf tote from the Men's Spring/Summer 2011 collection.


----------



## Signature

Thank you TDL, I guess it not for sale anymore?  Haven't seen it around these parts.  Is this piece considered couture?


----------



## dancingchunli

What is the color of this BV? Is this a large Veneta? When was this bag released?


----------



## TDL

Signature said:


> Thank you TDL, I guess it not for sale anymore? Haven't seen it around these parts. Is this piece considered couture?




*Signature* - I'm not sure where you're based but sometimes, previous season bags turn up at the BV outlets (Woodbury, NY and Cabazon, CA) in the US and Italy. Both do not ship internationally though. The calf tote that you are looking at is a pretty common style in the Men's collection so in case you missed out on the exact bag, it may be available in similar styles and other colors. 

In case you're near a BV boutique then you can always ask one of the SA's to look it up for you.  And if you're in the US, then you can always email the BV Online Personal Shopper who's been known to work wonders in locating long-lost bags. 



dancingchunli said:


> What is the color of this BV? Is this a large Veneta? When was this bag released?


 
Only because I recognize this photo from Bichon Lover's couch... It's an Azure Large Veneta from Cruise 2009.


----------



## dancingchunli

TDL!


----------



## Signature

TDL, you are indeed a BV guru..... Thank you for the info.


----------



## mayy.

Hi, anybody knows about the variety of colors 3ways bags come in? I checked on the web and it only provides 5 different colors pictures. Is it only comes in 5 colors? Thanks


----------



## Codygirl

Can anyone tell me the name of this canvas tote?
thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

there should be a Bottega tag inside somewhere 
it will have a bunch of numbers on it 
post the numbers someone will tell you the color
it looks like pourpre to me but can't be sure because it is canvas 
canvas takes color different than leather 





Codygirl said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this canvas tote?
> thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1584513


----------



## essence1981

Hi there ladies.....

I saw this bag but not sure what style is this? or perhaps not a bottega bag?


----------



## Vinia

Looks like "parachute" in ebano


----------



## septembersiren

It is an Ebano Parachute bag


----------



## essence1981

thanks, ladies!


----------



## krawford

It looks gorgeous!  I have never seen one IRL.


----------



## Harbor35

anyone know the style name of this bag?  thanks in advance.  

Mods:  Sorry if this isn't posted in the right place!


----------



## septembersiren

looks like a vintage bag
jburgh or miss fancy bags should know 





Harbor35 said:


> anyone know the style name of this bag?  thanks in advance.
> 
> Mods:  Sorry if this isn't posted in the right place!


----------



## silver925

Hello, I have been given these beautiful boots, would they have a design name and any idea what season they might have been!  Thank you


----------



## septembersiren

shoes usually don't get a name like bags
they are referred to by the skin they are made of 
or the heel they have 
not sure what season they are from 
but someone here will be able to tell you


----------



## iluvmybags

What style is this & what is the retail price?


----------



## spendalot

^ Great bag! I love it! I think I know where you found it  Sorry I can't identify it for you. I hope someone will chime in soon. But it's gorgeous and I hope you get it! Why are you always so lucky?


----------



## TDL

iluvmybags said:


> What style is this & what is the retail price?


 
This shoulder hobo style does not have an official BV bag name but it's from the Fall/Winter 2011 collection.  I don't remember the exact price but I reckon it's around US$3,250.


----------



## iluvmybags

spendalot said:


> ^ Great bag! I love it! I think I know where you found it  Sorry I can't identify it for you. I hope someone will chime in soon. But it's gorgeous and I hope you get it! Why are you always so lucky?





TDL said:


> This shoulder hobo style does not have an official BV bag name but it's from the Fall/Winter 2011 collection.  I don't remember the exact price but I reckon it's around US$3,250.



Thank you

 Yea, one of my TJ finds!  I put it on layaway in order to research it a little.  I actually found it on Neimans website - they call it the Fringe-Detailed Hobo, and they have it in Fire Opal (a shade of orange).  You're right TDL, it is $3250.  I looked on BV's website, but it's not there.  I also haven't found a black one online anywhere, just the orange at Neimans.  TJ's price is $1999.  

I've always loved BV bags, but have never found the right one.  They had a gorgeous Electric Blue Veneta a few months back, but I can't make that bag work (the drop is too small) I wasn't sure about this one when I saw it hanging there - it looked so big and I wasn't sure about the fringe detail.  But when I took all the stuffing out and tried it on, I fell in love with it!  It seems to be a good price - not sure I'd find one for less anywhere else, especially in black (the timing couldn't be more perfect - I just bought a BV black continental wallet from TJ's!)

p.s.  spend - I think I might have an angel who loves me that might be helping me out with some of these lucky finds!  I also found another pair of YSL Tribute sandals today!


----------



## iluvmybags

I actually just found one on Bergdorf's website in black, but it looks like they might be sold out of it
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Bottega-Veneta-Fringe-Detailed-Woven-Hobo-Totes/prod70710203/?


----------



## Mousse

iluvmybags said:


> Thank you
> 
> Yea, one of my TJ finds!  I put it on layaway in order to research it a little.



What a nice TJ find. I'm guessing it was from one of their runway stores.


----------



## jburgh

Harbor35 said:


> anyone know the style name of this bag?  thanks in advance.
> 
> Mods:  Sorry if this isn't posted in the right place!



I think it was just called "drawstring bag."  Can you post a picture of the white sewn-in authenticity tag?


----------



## curlizm487

Hi, saw this bag on the bay and was curious the style name and season?


----------



## septembersiren

looks vintage to me 
maybe the forerunner to the montaigne 
have no idea what year it is from 
post a pic of the authenticity tag
it should be sewn in on the inside somewhere 






curlizm487 said:


> Hi, saw this bag on the bay and was curious the style name and season?


----------



## shiba_inu

Do my eyes deceive me, or is this find by a TPF member at TJ Maxx a Montaigne?

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...ls-fantastic-finds-724029-7.html#post21339653

I can't tell from the picture if there is hardware on the sides.  
The buckle hardware looks like Brunito.  And there is no strap with the padlock.
Perhaps it's the "New Montaigne"? As shown in this thread.  Interesting to see that it has made an appearance at TJ Maxx.

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/top-handle-bag-733202.html


----------



## spendalot

shiba_inu said:


> Do my eyes deceive me, or is this find by a TPF member at TJ Maxx a Montaigne?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...ls-fantastic-finds-724029-7.html#post21339653
> 
> I can't tell from the picture if there is hardware on the sides.
> The buckle hardware looks like Brunito.  And there is no strap with the padlock.
> Perhaps it's the "New Montaigne"? As shown in this thread.  Interesting to see that it has made an appearance at TJ Maxx.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/top-handle-bag-733202.html



It does looks like the latest montaigne!


----------



## Gabriela73

Can someone ID this BV for my mother? She got it at TJ's but doesn't know the name or what it retails for. Thanks! ** my arm looks freakishly big making the bag look small but it's a pretty big hobo


----------



## jburgh

Gabriela73 said:


> Can someone ID this BV for my mother? She got it at TJ's but doesn't know the name or what it retails for. Thanks! ** my arm looks freakishly big making the bag look small but it's a pretty big hobo



GET OUT!!! TJMaxx?  What a find!   I have this exact bag, and bought it at full price from Neiman Marcus. I think it was around $1800. It does not have an official style name, but was referred to as the Matita (color) calf (leather) hobo.  I love this bag.  Ask your mom to take it out into the sun and she will see the tiny flecks of mica rubbed into the leather...it sparkles.


----------



## Gabriela73

jburgh said:
			
		

> GET OUT!!! TJMaxx?  What a find!   I have this exact bag, and bought it at full price from Neiman Marcus. I think it was around $1800. It does not have an official style name, but was referred to as the Matita (color) calf (leather) hobo.  I love this bag.
> 
> She is going to be shocked!!!! She got it for 400 ish!


----------



## jburgh

Gabriela73 said:


> jburgh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET OUT!!! TJMaxx? What a find!  I have this exact bag, and bought it at full price from Neiman Marcus. I think it was around $1800. It does not have an official style name, but was referred to as the Matita (color) calf (leather) hobo. I love this bag.
> 
> She is going to be shocked!!!! She got it for 400 ish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the find of the year, for sure!  It is a great bag and I like the strap width because it never slips off my shoulder.  I even bought the coordinating shoes.
Click to expand...


----------



## CreativeWhim

Hi all, 
I was lucky enough to finally find a luxurious treasure after many years of vintage shop searching, and it was this briefcase but in black (this is the only comparison I could find). It has the authenticity label, and I even found a cardboard tag in the back pocket.

Any idea how old it it and how much it is worth please? Many thanks!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC-...ht_1436wt_1253


----------



## jburgh

CreativeWhim said:


> Hi all,
> I was lucky enough to finally find a luxurious treasure after many years of vintage shop searching, and it was this briefcase but in black (this is the only comparison I could find). It has the authenticity label, and I even found a cardboard tag in the back pocket.
> 
> Any idea how old it it and how much it is worth please? Many thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC-...ht_1436wt_1253


 
This link goes to an old eBay auction that is nor longer available.  Please post some pictures.


----------



## moiselle

Could someone help me with the style? what the name and year of it. TIA.


----------



## nillacobain

curlizm487 said:


> Hi, saw this bag on the bay and was curious the style name and season?


 

Beautiful color!


----------



## jburgh

moiselle said:


> Could someone help me with the style? what the name and year of it. TIA.



I have never seen this exact bag, but it has style elements that are in common with bags made in 2006-2007.  Do you have some pics of the inside and the authenticity tag?


----------



## oiloil

pls anyone help if this is the real bottega veneta serial number? pls?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150780745014&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## dpt

Hoping this is the correct place to ask color name for code 5000?


----------



## boxermom

dpt said:


> Hoping this is the correct place to ask color name for code 5000?


 
My list shows 5000 as Parma Chevre (goatskin) aka Parma Ottone (purple with gold coloring in it). Parma was one of the all-time great BV purples in my humble opinion.


----------



## boxermom

oiloil said:


> pls anyone help if this is the real bottega veneta serial number? pls?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150780745014&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


 
In my opinion this is a fake bag, fake tag, etc.  I've seen this fake or one very much like it before.


----------



## dpt

very helpful & very appreciated - thank you!


----------



## elliesaurus

moiselle said:


> Could someone help me with the style? what the name and year of it. TIA.



I think my mom owns this bag (or I tried to convince her to buy it)... I want to say it was around 2004? I don't think it has an official name though. Do you physically have the bag? It should say the year it was produced on the authenticity tag inside.


----------



## combatrn76

Hi! Can someone help me ID this BV? Year? Style? Found it in my sister's closet. Thanks!

http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c108/combatrn76/vintage bottega veneta/


----------



## boxermom

combatrn76 said:


> Hi! Can someone help me ID this BV? Year? Style? Found it in my sister's closet. Thanks!
> 
> http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c108/combatrn76/vintage bottega veneta/


 
Bags from before the 2000's usually didn't have names. I would guess this is from the very late 1990's or 2000 at the latest; before the current designer Tomas Maier, came to BV. Maybe others will have more information on this vintage bag.


----------



## jburgh

boxermom said:


> In my opinion this is a fake bag, fake tag, etc.  I've seen this fake or one very much like it before.



I agree with boxermom.


----------



## combatrn76

boxermom said:


> Bags from before the 2000's usually didn't have names. I would guess this is from the very late 1990's or 2000 at the latest; before the current designer Tomas Maier, came to BV. Maybe others will have more information on this vintage bag.



thank you!


----------



## elliesaurus

Hi tpf-ers, I just bought a new wallet and I was wondering if anyone knew what the color was. I've never seen an authenticity tag like this one before...












It looks pretty gold and the leather seems much thinner than what I'm used to. TIA!


----------



## luxury.ninja

It's Ossidato in Cervo. Hope this helps.





elliesaurus said:


> Hi tpf-ers, I just bought a new wallet and I was wondering if anyone knew what the color was. I've never seen an authenticity tag like this one before...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671870
> 
> 
> 
> It looks pretty gold and the leather seems much thinner than what I'm used to. TIA!


----------



## elliesaurus

luxury.ninja said:


> It's Ossidato in Cervo. Hope this helps.



Thank you!!


----------



## mongovb

Ladies,
  I joined this forum because my wife was given a BV from an elderly women she takes care of in her spare time. Sadly she he is home bound now so it seems little by little she has been giving my wife some of her things. I am the more computer savy of the two of us so this task has fallen on me. I am way out of my element here so I am hoping you guys can help. We are looking for any and all info on this purse; style, color, year made and possibly original price. Also, is there a way to determine if this is a knock off? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mongovb

mongovb said:


> Ladies,
> I joined this forum because my wife was given a BV from an elderly women she takes care of in her spare time. Sadly she he is home bound now so it seems little by little she has been giving my wife some of her things. I am the more computer savy of the two of us so this task has fallen on me. I am way out of my element here so I am hoping you guys can help. We are looking for any and all info on this purse; style, color, year made and possibly original price. Also, is there a way to determine if this is a knock off? Any help would be appreciated.



Anybody


----------



## boxermom

mongovb said:


> Anybody


 
It looks authentic to me and the style/zipper pull make me think it was made in the late 1990's. I have no catalogs that go back that far (don't even know if they produced catalogs then) so I can't help with color name or style name. The original price was probably less than $1000, but that was a lot of money 15 years ago! It's really classic and lovely.


----------



## mongovb

boxermom said:


> It looks authentic to me and the style/zipper pull make me think it was made in the late 1990's. I have no catalogs that go back that far (don't even know if they produced catalogs then) so I can't help with color name or style name. The original price was probably less than $1000, but that was a lot of money 15 years ago! It's really classic and lovely.



Thank you very much I just saw how much these bags were going for and was


----------



## Amy130

mongovb said:


> Anybody


 
To my best knowledge, this bag looks authentic. It's produced in the 1990s. The embossed leather was popular and became BV's signature material at that time. This is all I have to say. Hope it could help a little.


----------



## mongovb

Amy130 said:


> To my best knowledge, this bag looks authentic. It's produced in the 1990s. The embossed leather was popular and became BV's signature material at that time. This is all I have to say. Hope it could help a little.


Thanks. When my wife handed me the purse to show me, it just felt like quality so I felt I should look into it more. I think the elderly women gives my wife things because she goes over there 4 or 5 days a week to help her  with her house, getting into the bath ....etc. She doesnt pay her nor does she expect it. Its sad seeing someone who knows the end is near. She is a feisty old German though.


----------



## Amy130

mongovb said:


> Thanks. When my wife handed me the purse to show me, it just felt like quality so I felt I should look into it more. I think the elderly women gives my wife things because she goes over there 4 or 5 days a week to help her with her house, getting into the bath ....etc. She doesnt pay her nor does she expect it. Its sad seeing someone who knows the end is near. She is a feisty old German though.


 
Your wife is very kind and generous. Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## mongovb

Amy130 said:


> Your wife is very kind and generous. Best wishes to both of you.


Thanks


----------



## LLANeedle

Your wife is a very special person.


----------



## boxermom

And what a sweet, gracious way to thank your wife. This will be a lovely reminder of her neighbor/friend.  Love the color and classic lines of the bag.


----------



## pepper12

I am new to BV! so this could be a dumb question but I searched through the style reference and didn't see this bag...can someone help me ID this one? Which year is it from? What was the price? What is it called? Thanks a lot!!


----------



## septembersiren

Its definitely a Veneta but I don't know the year or price
post a pic of the authenticity tag in the pocket 
post both sides someone will be able to tell you more 






pepper12 said:


> I am new to BV! so this could be a dumb question but I searched through the style reference and didn't see this bag...can someone help me ID this one? Which year is it from? What was the price? What is it called? Thanks a lot!!


----------



## pepper12

septembersiren said:


> Its definitely a Veneta but I don't know the year or price
> post a pic of the authenticity tag in the pocket
> post both sides someone will be able to tell you more


Thanks! I don't own the bag though so I can't provide the picture. I was interested in getting one and wanted to know more about it : )


----------



## Coach12

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200750637021?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Can someone also tell me is it a good size bag? Comfortable to wear?


----------



## shiba_inu

Coach12 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200750637021?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Can someone also tell me is it a good size bag? Comfortable to wear?



This bag has no official name.  But here on TPF, it is lovingly called the Bella Bag.
There have been a few thread about it.  Let me look for one.

This one should help:

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/question-ladies-with-bella-bag-741413.html


----------



## lcui

How do I tell how old the two bags are by the code on the inside label? Is there a reference library that keeps this type of information? 

115653 V0013 1000 

125787 V0016 2072

Thank you


----------



## septembersiren

the year of manufacture is on the 2nd line of numbers
looks like you have a veneta and campana 
the first is def a nero veneta 
the 2nd is that an ebano campana?


----------



## boxermom

With the classic colors like Nero or Ebano, unless there is a second line on the tag(not all tags have the second line) with the year of production, it's very hard to tell how old a bag is. I wish there was a reference book with all this information!


----------



## lcui

Thank you both. You are really good! Yes that's the color, but I don't have second on the tag telling the year for neither bag. Thus it's not possible to tell which year, I guess?


----------



## septembersiren

no unless it is on the tag there is no way of knowing 
the style number is the same on each bag 
the veneta will always have the same style number 
the thing that would change is the color code, v code (v code says what kind of skin it is) and sometimes the hardware 
a campana will always have a different color code than a veneta even if it is the same color because of the hardward


----------



## lcui

Thank you septembersiren...


----------



## Love Of My Life

thanks for sharing this info...


----------



## jburgh

No second line means earlier that 2008, yes?  Anyone know exactly when they put that second line on?


----------



## septembersiren

the 2nd line was already there jburgh when I started with BV that was 2008
do it had to before 2008 or in 2008


----------



## dpt

Re: the authenticity tags & 1 vs. 2 lines ~

i have a BV with a second line on it from 2003 ... i assumed the second line w/ date, etc. was added when Gucci Group bought BV around 2001?  
And then the second line was removed last year (2011)?


----------



## CreativeWhim

If any of you can help, that would be amazing! 

It is identical to this- 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-B...ccessories&hash=item27c6c826e6#ht_500wt_1194/

Many thanks!


----------



## jburgh

dpt said:


> Re: the authenticity tags & 1 vs. 2 lines ~
> 
> i have a BV with a second line on it from 2003 ... i assumed the second line w/ date, etc. was added when Gucci Group bought BV around 2001?
> And then the second line was removed last year (2011)?



Thank you!


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

Hi all,

Can anyone help me identify the colour of this bag:













Is it Steel?  If so, is it one of those colours that is available every season (like Nero or Ebano)?

Thanks


----------



## 27leborse

This looks like steel which is a  current season color. I was told in Milano it will be carried over to the next season.


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

Hi all,

Can anyone kindly help me identify the colour of this item:

113993 V4651 2801
EPEV 2009 507 A

Thanks!


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

27leborse said:


> This looks like steel which is a  current season color. I was told in Milano it will be carried over to the next season.



Thanks!  I was thinking of either this colour or Nero...the Nero is a little less expensive


----------



## 27leborse

Steel has been an extremely popular color and has sold out in some styles in both Europe and US. However, both colors are terrific, so you can't go wrong either way. Good luck!


----------



## lkweh

Yes, the color is steel. I did not realize there is a price difference between colors. Steel in Large Veneta sold out in US.


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

Thanks for the info and advice!

I'm looking at them online so there are slight prices differences depending on the site and also due to the different currency exchange rates.


----------



## septembersiren

2801 = ash


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

Finally decided to get it in Steel for the fiancée, thanks again!


----------



## septembersiren

steel is a great neutral 
she will love it!!!!


----------



## nkat

I have no idea how to price this vintage Bottega bag in the event I want to sell it? My mom gave it to me and it still has the NM receipt - she paid $170 for the bag and $55 for the make up bag, in 1989!!!! It's in pristine condition (see pics), I just have no clue as to how much it's worth.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jburgh

nkat said:


> I have no idea how to price this vintage Bottega bag in the event I want to sell it? My mom gave it to me and it still has the NM receipt - she paid $170 for the bag and $55 for the make up bag, in 1989!!!! It's in pristine condition (see pics), I just have no clue as to how much it's worth.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!



Absolutely no idea.  You should just keep it and enjoy!


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

septembersiren said:
			
		

> 2801 = ash



Thanks!


----------



## muffinmocha

Hi, 
Is this the Assenzio Vernice Lambskin Tote?

Do you think I will still be able to locate an authentic version at any stores (online, outlets etc.) ?
Most sites I've come across are all fake since this is from the 2011 collection.
Appreciate your help and advice! Thanks!


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

GiantMuffinMan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone help me identify the colour of this bag:





27leborse said:


> This looks like steel which is a  current season color. I was told in Milano it will be carried over to the next season.





lkweh said:


> Yes, the color is steel. I did not realize there is a price difference between colors. Steel in Large Veneta sold out in US.



Hmmm...I noticed that the bag's ID was incomplete on the product page (it just showed "181140"), so I asked them to provide the whole ID.  I also asked them to confirm that the bag was in steel while they were at it.  They got back to me saying that they need some time to check the complete ID, but to my surprise, they said that the colour was "Tortora" - is that the name of the steel colour in italian or something? 

I would be grateful if someone could clarify this for me, thanks!


----------



## 27leborse

GiantMuffinMan said:


> Hmmm...I noticed that the bag's ID was incomplete on the product page (it just showed "181140"), so I asked them to provide the whole ID.  I also asked them to confirm that the bag was in steel while they were at it.  They got back to me saying that they need some time to check the complete ID, but to my surprise, they said that the colour was "Tortora" - is that the name of the steel colour in italian or something?
> 
> I would be grateful if someone could clarify this for me, thanks!



La tortora in Italian is a dove, so it could be that is the color name in Italy. Often the color names don't translate literally. At any rate, doves are taupey grey, like steel.


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

27leborse said:


> La tortora in Italian is a dove, so it could be that is the color name in Italy. Often the color names don't translate literally. At any rate, doves are taupey grey, like steel.



Thanks for the info!

I was a bit worried because in my city the colour is referred to as steel, and my fiancée really liked the maxi veneta in that colour, so I wanted to get one for her as a surprise 

I didn't get it from the local boutiques because they apparently mark up the price by A LOT here 

I would like to post the complete bag ID once the customer service advisor replies - I would be grateful if someone could kindly confirm the colour then? :shame: 

thanks in advance!  

:tpfrox:


----------



## septembersiren

they have changed the tags this year 
they don't have a color code on them 
or even a style #
the tag numbers are strickly for quality control now 






GiantMuffinMan said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I was a bit worried because in my city the colour is referred to as steel, and my fiancée really liked the maxi veneta in that colour, so I wanted to get one for her as a surprise
> 
> I didn't get it from the local boutiques because they apparently mark up the price by A LOT here
> 
> I would like to post the complete bag ID once the customer service advisor replies - I would be grateful if someone could kindly confirm the colour then? :shame:
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> :tpfrox:


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

septembersiren said:


> they have changed the tags this year
> they don't have a color code on them
> or even a style #
> the tag numbers are strickly for quality control now



Oh ok thanks!

Coz I just realized that the BV website displayed the style ID :shame: was hoping I could compare it with that...oh well


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

27leborse said:


> La tortora in Italian is a dove, so it could be that is the color name in Italy. Often the color names don't translate literally. At any rate, doves are taupey grey, like steel.



The CSA got back to me earlier this morning and confirmed that the colour was called "Tortora" and that the colour code was 2808 - so is this Steel? 

TIA


----------



## septembersiren

I will find out


----------



## septembersiren

I will find out but I am out of town tomorrow with no access to computer 
so I won't be able to be here until tomorrow evening USA EST





GiantMuffinMan said:


> The CSA got back to me earlier this morning and confirmed that the colour was called "Tortora" and that the colour code was 2808 - so is this Steel?
> 
> TIA


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

septembersiren said:


> I will find out but I am out of town tomorrow with no access to computer
> so I won't be able to be here until tomorrow evening USA EST



Thank you so much  have a nice trip!


----------



## septembersiren

the color code for steel is 2873
I got it off the website 
after the style # there is a v code after that the 4 digit number is the color code 




GiantMuffinMan said:


> Thank you so much  have a nice trip!


----------



## 27leborse

GiantMuffinMan said:


> The CSA got back to me earlier this morning and confirmed that the colour was called "Tortora" and that the colour code was 2808 - so is this Steel?
> 
> TIA


I have a steel Milano and checked the invoice. The color code is 2873.


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

septembersiren said:


> the color code for steel is 2873
> I got it off the website
> after the style # there is a v code after that the 4 digit number is the color code






27leborse said:


> I have a steel Milano and checked the invoice. The color code is 2873.



Thank you both 

I guess I'll have to wait and see to find out what Tortora actually looks like 

[UPDATE] Interestingly enough, I did find a bag on eBay that identified the colour code 2808 as Steel, as well as a pair of shoes on Zappos - is it possible for them to have different codes for the same colour?  Maybe it varies depending on the year of production?


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

GiantMuffinMan said:


> Thank you both
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait and see to find out what Tortora actually looks like
> 
> [UPDATE] Interestingly enough, I did find a bag on eBay that identified the colour code 2808 as Steel, as well as a pair of shoes on Zappos - is it possible for them to have different codes for the same colour?  Maybe it varies depending on the year of production?



[UPDATE 2]

I just did a search on the BV website again, apparently 2808 is the colour code for Steel for certain bags and accessories - maybe the boutique got it mixed up? 

So...seems very likely that the bag will be in Steel  thanks everyone for helping out!


----------



## septembersiren

color code 2808 is ash from a prior year maybe 2009 not sure 
BV always does similar colors 
they are slightly different 
Tomas Maier is all about subtlety and understatement 
they tweak colors and make them slightly different 





GiantMuffinMan said:


> Thank you both
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait and see to find out what Tortora actually looks like
> 
> [UPDATE] Interestingly enough, I did find a bag on eBay that identified the colour code 2808 as Steel, as well as a pair of shoes on Zappos - is it possible for them to have different codes for the same colour?  Maybe it varies depending on the year of production?


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

septembersiren said:
			
		

> color code 2808 is ash from a prior year maybe 2009 not sure
> BV always does similar colors
> they are slightly different
> Tomas Maier is all about subtlety and understatement
> they tweak colors and make them slightly different



I see! Even though it may not be steel, ash is also still quite nice isn't it? 

you should also be right about the year then, since it was previously confirmed that the colour of my wallet (2801) was ash, and I did in fact get it in 2009.  

What a coincidence it is then that I'm able to give a bag to my fiancée that happens to be in the same colour as the wallet she gave me!

Thank you so much for enlightening me, I am very grateful!


----------



## septembersiren

Ash was a gorgeous color 
a beige with hints of grey


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

septembersiren said:


> Ash was a gorgeous color
> a beige with hints of grey



DHL just came by with the Veneta just now - guess what?  There was the complete ID on the tag and it was 181140 V0016 "2873" 

*smh*


----------



## 27leborse

GiantMuffinMan said:


> DHL just came by with the Veneta just now - guess what?  There was the complete ID on the tag and it was 181140 V0016 "2873"
> 
> *smh*


So happy for you
And especially for your fiancé
I am certain she will be thrilled!


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

27leborse said:


> So happy for you
> And especially for your fiancé
> I am certain she will be thrilled!



Yes I am very pleased with the outcome!  

p.s. tPFers are awesome :urock:


----------



## EmilyHB

Hi all, 

Just ordered my first BV from Overstock (20% off + no tax - heeey!)
The color listed says "dark brown"...anyone know what the specific color is from the photos? Ebano? I'm in lurve either way  

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...k-Brown-Leather-Hobo-Bag/6457844/product.html


----------



## septembersiren

The color is Ebano (brown) BV makes another brown called Moro which is darker but they did not produce the belly in moro only ebano
The color code is 2040
Think of Ebano as Milk Chocolate and Moro as Dark Chocolate 






EmilyHB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just ordered my first BV from Overstock (20% off + no tax - heeey!)
> The color listed says "dark brown"...anyone know what the specific color is from the photos? Ebano? I'm in lurve either way
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...k-Brown-Leather-Hobo-Bag/6457844/product.html


----------



## EmilyHB

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## newbags4me

EmilyHB said:


> Awesome, thank you!


Well,  I also just ordered a bag (a beige satchel) from Overstock.  Can anyone tell me the color and style name?  I can not find this exact bag in my BV catalog. The weave on the handles looks unique to me.  Anyone have info on that?  Thanks!  I have been looking for a satchel style for ages.  Hope this one is it!
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...83842-VV360-9641-Satchel/6708262/product.html


----------



## courtney1louise

Hi, completely new to TPF and BV.
In early 2010 I bought this lovely bag on a whim at a 2nd hand stall, it is a little bruised and battered but still extremely soft and a pleasure to carry around. I'd love to know if anyone recognises it, or if it is actually BV. I didn't post in the verification thread as I myself don't know any of its actual details.
Here it is,
http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh489/courtney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300355.jpg
http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums...tney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300370.jpg
http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums...tney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300371.jpg
http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums...tney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300373.jpg
http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums...tney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300374.jpg
http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums...tney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300377.jpg
Thank you


----------



## boxermom

courtney1louise said:


> Hi, completely new to TPF and BV.
> In early 2010 I bought this lovely bag on a whim at a 2nd hand stall, it is a little bruised and battered but still extremely soft and a pleasure to carry around. I'd love to know if anyone recognises it, or if it is actually BV. I didn't post in the verification thread as I myself don't know any of its actual details.
> Here it is,
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh489/courtney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300355.jpg
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums...tney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300370.jpg
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums...tney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300371.jpg
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums...tney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300373.jpg
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums...tney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300374.jpg
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums...tney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300377.jpg
> Thank you


 
It's cute but I believe it's probably a fake.


----------



## TDL

courtney1louise said:


> Hi, completely new to TPF and BV.
> In early 2010 I bought this lovely bag on a whim at a 2nd hand stall, it is a little bruised and battered but still extremely soft and a pleasure to carry around. I'd love to know if anyone recognises it, or if it is actually BV. I didn't post in the verification thread as I myself don't know any of its actual details.
> Here it is,
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh489/courtney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300355.jpg
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums...tney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300370.jpg
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums...tney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300371.jpg
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums...tney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300373.jpg
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums...tney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300374.jpg
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums...tney1louise/?action=view&current=P5300377.jpg
> Thank you



I agree with *boxermom*. It's not authentic.


----------



## courtney1louise

boxermom said:


> It's cute but I believe it's probably a fake.



Oh well, never bought it for the name anyway. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cabochon

courtney1louise said:


> Oh well, never bought it for the name anyway. Thanks for the help.


 

I'll leave it up to the experts re the authenticity of this particular bag...but, there is a very similar bag in white posted under the BV collections thread , page 1, post #4 from 2007.


----------



## boxermom

cabochon said:


> I'll leave it up to the experts re the authenticity of this particular bag...but, there is a very similar bag in white posted under the BV collections thread , page 1, post #4 from 2007.


 
We base our opinions, and that's all they are, on more than one detail from photos. Fakes are usually a copy or some version of a real BV, but small details give them away.


----------



## cabochon

boxermom said:


> We base our opinions, and that's all they are, on more than one detail from photos. Fakes are usually a copy or some version of a real BV, but small details give them away.


 

Merely trying to show the owner of the bag a picture of the original BV version...
not questioning your authentication process/opinion.


----------



## chachaxia

Hi all!

Could anyone identify or tell me more about this bag? It was in a pile of stuff my mom was going to donate to goodwill! Sigh, she can't even remember where she got it which is just like her.


----------



## shiba_inu

^^^  It's the Studded Veneta.  Congrats on saving it from your mom's donation pile!  Better make sure she consults you before she tosses anything else out.  
It's a beauty and one I would really like to find some day.

I did a quick search and here's a thread about it.
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/stud-stamped-hobo-bv-anyone-173965.html


----------



## chachaxia

shiba_inu said:


> ^^^  It's the Studded Veneta.  Congrats on saving it from your mom's donation pile!  Better make sure she consults you before she tosses anything else out.
> It's a beauty and one I would really like to find some day.
> 
> I did a quick search and here's a thread about it.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/stud-stamped-hobo-bv-anyone-173965.html




Thanks so much!


----------



## LLANeedle

I have one and it's my 'go to' bag.  I'm glad you saw it!


----------



## giftfrommom

*...moved your post here where more of the ID knowledgeable members look*

Hi Group!

My name is Jen (I'm new!).
Sorry to post this in a random chat thread, but I don't think I have access to create my own just yet.

Here's the scoop:

My mother passed away two years ago, and left behind a lifetime of AMAZING bags for me (I rummaged through her closet my whole childhood.  Probably why I was never sad about having brothers and no sisters LOL).  Anyway, this BV became one of my absolute favorites.

Problem:  I know NOTHING about it!  Receive compliments often, but whenever a true BV fan asks questions...I've got nothin'.  I was hoping the experts may know a little bit more about it.

FYI: I'm not asking for authentication (I know there are designated threads for that...plus I really don't have any doubts about it.)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dpt

dpt said:


> Re: the authenticity tags & 1 vs. 2 lines ~
> 
> i have a BV with a second line on it from 2003 ... i assumed the second line w/ date, etc. was added when Gucci Group bought BV around 2001?
> And then the second line was removed last year (2011)?


_Update_: I just recently looked at the authenticity tag of my 2003 RP & noticed there are actually 3 lines on it. In this earlier post, I had mistakenly recalled there being 2 lines on the tag.  So, in there interest of correcting any misinformation ... my apologies & here is a picture of the tag:


----------



## boxermom

dpt said:


> _Update_: I just recently looked at the authenticity tag of my 2003 RP & noticed there are actually 3 lines on it. In this earlier post, I had mistakenly recalled there being 2 lines on the tag. So, in there interest of correcting any misinformation ... my apologies & here is a picture of the tag:


 
I'm trying to recall if I've ever seen a tag with 3 lines on it, but obviously they did, at least in the early 2000's. Thanks!


----------



## Addy

Hello ladies! Can you please identify the style here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27099367558...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4727wt_1144

Thank you muchly!

ETA: Parachute?


----------



## 27leborse

Style is indeed a parachute.


----------



## Addy

27leborse said:


> Style is indeed a parachute.



Thank you!


----------



## boxermom

giftfrommom said:


> *...moved your post here where more of the ID knowledgeable members look*
> 
> Hi Group!
> 
> My name is Jen (I'm new!).
> Sorry to post this in a random chat thread, but I don't think I have access to create my own just yet.
> 
> Here's the scoop:
> 
> My mother passed away two years ago, and left behind a lifetime of AMAZING bags for me (I rummaged through her closet my whole childhood. Probably why I was never sad about having brothers and no sisters LOL). Anyway, this BV became one of my absolute favorites.
> 
> Problem: I know NOTHING about it! Receive compliments often, but whenever a true BV fan asks questions...I've got nothin'. I was hoping the experts may know a little bit more about it.
> 
> FYI: I'm not asking for authentication (I know there are designated threads for that...plus I really don't have any doubts about it.)
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
The bags from this time usually didn't have a special name. From the details I'd say it's mid-late 1990's. The textured material looks the same as what makes the Marco Polo line so special and durable.  I don't know any more but it's lovely and a real *ladies' handbag*!  How neat to have had such a stylish mom.

P.S. A big welcome to the Purse Forum!


----------



## septembersiren

Welcome to BV and TPF
this bag is gorgeous 
your mom had great taste
there is a vintage bag thread
I do believe* sbelle* has some older marco polo in black 
she might be able to tell you more. 
I don't think it matters it is just beautiful and you should carry it 
sad about your mom's passing but now you get to remember her every time you use the bag





giftfrommom said:


> *...moved your post here where more of the ID knowledgeable members look*
> 
> Hi Group!
> 
> My name is Jen (I'm new!).
> Sorry to post this in a random chat thread, but I don't think I have access to create my own just yet.
> 
> Here's the scoop:
> 
> My mother passed away two years ago, and left behind a lifetime of AMAZING bags for me (I rummaged through her closet my whole childhood.  Probably why I was never sad about having brothers and no sisters LOL).  Anyway, this BV became one of my absolute favorites.
> 
> Problem:  I know NOTHING about it!  Receive compliments often, but whenever a true BV fan asks questions...I've got nothin'.  I was hoping the experts may know a little bit more about it.
> 
> FYI: I'm not asking for authentication (I know there are designated threads for that...plus I really don't have any doubts about it.)
> 
> Thanks for your help!


----------



## giftfrommom

boxermom said:


> The bags from this time usually didn't have a special name. From the details I'd say it's mid-late 1990's. The textured material looks the same as what makes the Marco Polo line so special and durable.  I don't know any more but it's lovely and a real *ladies' handbag*!  How neat to have had such a stylish mom.
> 
> P.S. A big welcome to the Purse Forum!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Parisian_chic

Hello, can someone please identify the Knot in this picture? My apologies if I'm posting in the wrong thread. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## septembersiren

I think it is lagoon 





Parisian_chic said:


> Hello, can someone please identify the Knot in this picture? My apologies if I'm posting in the wrong thread.
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## Parisian_chic

Thank you, septembersiren! Is the Lagoon the same as this one currently available at Saks? Saks calls it just green. They do look very similar, don't they? Thanks!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...name=Bottega+Veneta&N=306592815&bmUID=jvAKRcd


----------



## septembersiren

yes it is 
if I remember correctly lagoon was more blue than green 
it just photographed green 
if it is not lagoon it could be empire which is a blue that photographed green 
maybe someone else will be able to chime and tell you more


----------



## Parisian_chic

septembersiren said:


> yes it is
> if I remember correctly lagoon was more blue than green
> it just photographed green
> if it is not lagoon it could be empire which is a blue that photographed green
> maybe someone else will be able to chime and tell you more


Thank you, septembersiren!  The green/blue color is gorgeous! If anyone else can confirm if the Saks one is Lagoon, please let me know! 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...name=Bottega+Veneta&N=306592815&bmUID=jvAKRcd


----------



## kelsey211

Parisian_chic said:


> Thank you, septembersiren!  The green/blue color is gorgeous! If anyone else can confirm if the Saks one is Lagoon, please let me know!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...name=Bottega+Veneta&N=306592815&bmUID=jvAKRcd



To me, that green in the Saks photo is the current Irish Green, not Lagoon.  There is no blue in Irish Green at all.

This is the Lagoon color:

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...-cross-body-bag-in-lagoon-i-71394-s-2710.html


----------



## septembersiren

Lagoon in silk looks very different from lagoon in nappa leather 
leather and silk and wool all take dye differently 
I don't think it is the irish green it is not dark enough


----------



## cabochon

Parisian_chic said:


> Thank you, septembersiren! Is the Lagoon the same as this one currently available at Saks? Saks calls it just green. They do look very similar, don't they? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...name=Bottega+Veneta&N=306592815&bmUID=jvAKRcd


 


Hi...I also believe this is irish green...when I zoom in on the karung trim, it looks green.
The interior lining also looks green.
Furthermore, at this point in time, Saks would have cleared themselves of the seasonal colors of the cruise 2011 inventory.
Now, there is a TEAL coming out for fall 2012 which is basically a darker version of lagoon..


----------



## Parisian_chic

cabochon said:


> Hi...I also believe this is irish green...when I zoom in on the karung trim, it looks green.
> The interior lining also looks green.
> Furthermore, at this point in time, Saks would have cleared themselves of the seasonal colors of the cruise 2011 inventory.
> Now, there is a TEAL coming out for fall 2012 which is basically a darker version of lagoon..


Thank you septembersiren and cabochon! I am looking for a Knot in the turquoise green/teal/lagoon color family...so I guess it makes sense for me to wait for the TEAL in the fall 2012 collection...

cabochon, do you have a link to the fall 2012 Teal knot? 

And does anyone here own the new Irish Green knot? I love the rich deep color of the Irish Green from what I can see on net-a-porter, but the trim is too light in contrast to that dark green, I feel. The trim on the Saks one doesn't look as light as the one on NAP, nor does the Saks green look that dark, like septembersiren says...that's why I was wondering if the Saks one is some other style. 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313872?cm_mmc=EmailWhatsNew-_-150612-_-AmFriday-_-WNProduct

I really appreciate the help and knowledge you ladies offer!


----------



## Parisian_chic

kelsey211 said:


> To me, that green in the Saks photo is the current Irish Green, not Lagoon.  There is no blue in Irish Green at all.
> 
> This is the Lagoon color:
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...-cross-body-bag-in-lagoon-i-71394-s-2710.html


thank you, kelsey211!


----------



## cabochon

Parisian_chic said:


> Thank you septembersiren and cabochon! I am looking for a Knot in the turquoise green/teal/lagoon color family...so I guess it makes sense for me to wait for the TEAL in the fall 2012 collection...
> 
> cabochon, do you have a link to the fall 2012 Teal knot?
> 
> And does anyone here own the new Irish Green knot? I love the rich deep color of the Irish Green from what I can see on net-a-porter, but the trim is too light in contrast to that dark green, I feel. The trim on the Saks one doesn't look as light as the one on NAP, nor does the Saks green look that dark, like septembersiren says...that's why I was wondering if the Saks one is some other style.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313872?cm_mmc=EmailWhatsNew-_-150612-_-AmFriday-_-WNProduct
> 
> 
> I really appreciate the help and knowledge you ladies offer!


 

Try Barneys.com for very clear pictures of both the irish green and teal satin/karung knots. Both of these knots also available at BV boutiques...saw them earlier this week.


----------



## Parisian_chic

cabochon said:


> Try Barneys.com for very clear pictures of both the irish green and teal satin/karung knots. Both of these knots also available at BV boutiques...saw them earlier this week.


Thank you! The teal looks more blue than the turquoise green I was hoping for. You saw these at the boutique? How does the Irish Green look like in real life? Gorgeous, I suppose!  These Knots sure are addictive...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Parisian_chic said:


> Thank you! The teal looks more blue than the turquoise green I was hoping for. You saw these at the boutique?   These Knots sure are addictive...



I saw the teal today--it's gorgeous in real life!! Definitely more blue than green.


----------



## wobertow

Hi everyone! I got this from a consignment store. Does anyone know what it's called and from what year? Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

it is vintage marco polo


----------



## wobertow

septembersiren said:
			
		

> it is vintage marco polo



Thanks septembersiren!!


----------



## LLANeedle

^ and it's adorable.  What a great find!


----------



## wobertow

LLANeedle said:
			
		

> ^ and it's adorable.  What a great find!



Thanks! I was so happy when i got it. Only $40 too


----------



## septembersiren

wow what a great price. 
the trim is vachette leather 
marco polo is what BV makes luggage out
it is plasticize canvas 
great price great piece congrats


----------



## wobertow

septembersiren said:
			
		

> wow what a great price.
> the trim is vachette leather
> marco polo is what BV makes luggage out
> it is plasticize canvas
> great price great piece congrats



Thanks!!


----------



## goodatlife

Hi everyone,

Could someone please help me identify the color of this bag: http://www.fashionphile.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Nappa-Intrecciato-Medium-Veneta-Hobo--25914

Thank you!!


----------



## indiaink

The color is "Lotus".

You are welcome!



goodatlife said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could someone please help me identify the color of this bag: http://www.fashionphile.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Nappa-Intrecciato-Medium-Veneta-Hobo--25914
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## septembersiren

it is a veneta from 2007


----------



## goodatlife

Thank you ladies!  I wasn't sure, because the bag looks like it has a beige undertone in some pictures and ivory/pink-ish undertone in others (harsh lighting)... 

Which do you think is more accurate? (I'm hoping the picture where the bag is modeled!)


----------



## septembersiren

BV colors have undertones 
that makes it very hard to get a true picture 
especially with a flash 
lotus if I remember correctly was a biegey pink 
a very light pink


----------



## missmoimoi

I didn't take a pic today but I saw a forest green BV satchel at Holts but it's not on the website. It's not the Roma satchel but it has 3 main compartments with hidden magnetic closure for the outside compartments.  Several more organizational pockets within bag. 

(I don't mean exterior pockets though). The top handles are relatively short/small and there is a longer removable cross body strap. Does anybody know which bag I'm referring to?  Maybe I can take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## dpt

missmoimoi said:


> I didn't take a pic today but I saw a forest green BV satchel at Holts but it's not on the website. It's not the Roma satchel but it has 3 main compartments with hidden magnetic closure for the outside compartments.  Several more organizational pockets within bag. The top handles are relatively short/small and there is a longer removable cross body strap. Does anybody know which bag I'm referring to?


Is it like this one at net-a-porter ? 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/190540


----------



## missmoimoi

dpt said:


> Is it like this one at net-a-porter ?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/190540



Hi  thanks for replying.  I just looked at the link and no, it's not as big as this and the top handles are not placed as far apart (no buckles either).  I'm going to head out again today.  I'm sure I can take pics since I was allowed to take pics of the mangue Bal bags on Monday.


----------



## missmoimoi

dpt said:


> Is it like this one at net-a-porter ?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/190540



Another thing...it's not as pricey as this one either...costs less than the Roma too which is nice   I'll ask the SA if they have a name in their computer system or their catalogue.  I'm sure they'll indulge me.


----------



## missmoimoi

Ok I took some pics today.  This lovely satchel is $2850 cad and there are 4 hidden magnets which help keep things safe.  There is a slender cross body strap. There are really 5 compartments with other small pockets.


----------



## dpt

missmoimoi said:


> Another thing...  I'll ask the SA if they have a name in their computer system or their catalogue.  I'm sure they'll indulge me.


Ah, i'm curious ~  [and , true, i'm sure they'll indulge you]   Would love to hear what you find out

edit : oh, i just now noticed the pictures ... a lovely find!  and, like you, i'm stumped ... maybe originally from the men's line?  someone on here will probably/hopefully know ...


----------



## septembersiren

somewhere in the bag there is a white tag sewn in 
in the authenticate thread, if you post a picture of the bag and tag
someone will be able to give you info on it
the color looks like torrent to me 
but not sure 








missmoimoi said:


> Ok I took some pics today.  This lovely satchel is $2850 cad and there are 4 hidden magnets which help keep things safe.  There is a slender cross body strap. There are really 5 compartments with other small pockets.
> 
> View attachment 1798864
> View attachment 1798865


----------



## TDL

missmoimoi said:


> Ok I took some pics today.  This lovely satchel is $2850 cad and there are 4 hidden magnets which help keep things safe.  There is a slender cross body strap. There are really 5 compartments with other small pockets.
> 
> View attachment 1798864
> View attachment 1798865




*missmoimoi *- not all BV bags have a name and this style is one of them. I could tell you however that it's from the Fall/Winter 2012 collection, it's made of light calf leather and the official color name of the bag is *Forest*.

Forest is a great shade of green! I like it better than the other green this current season called Irish Green that dominates the Women's collection. I've only seen 2 pieces of Forest in the F/W Women's line... this bag and a textured calf double-zip wallet. Other Forest pieces are mostly in the Men's collection.


----------



## dpt

^ wow - great information!


----------



## missmoimoi

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/default/shop-products/Womens/designer-handbags/top-handle-and-satchels/nero-light-calf-bag_804893475.html#!{%22products%22:{%22296505VQQ124%22:{%22size%22:%22U%22,%22color%22:%221000%22,%22category%22:%22/shop-products/Womens/designer-handbags/top-handle-and-satchels%22}}}


----------



## indiaink

^ so it is the Light Calf Bag - very nice!


----------



## Happy Luppy

Can anyone ID this colour? The seller says it's from 2011.


----------



## boxermom

^It might be Sunset, from the Spring/Summer 2011 collection.


----------



## septembersiren

could be yolk that was a saturated yellow


----------



## jburgh

Happy Luppy said:


> Can anyone ID this colour? The seller says it's from 2011.



I googled the seller, found the bag, and the color code is consistent with Sunset, from SS2012.


----------



## ckbcosio

Hi, a friend from Japan is selling her Bottega Veneta. Can anyone please enlighten me what its called??? Thank you in advance!


----------



## septembersiren

[this bag is made of marco polo material
marco polo is treated canvas
they use it to make their luggage line
I have not seen this bag before but it is definitely a keeper 




QUOTE=ckbcosio;22611963]Hi, a friend from Japan is selling her Bottega Veneta. Can anyone please enlighten me what its called??? Thank you in advance![/QUOTE]


----------



## silvertabby

Hello,

I would like to know the season/collection of this BV handbag.
would someone please advise?

thank you in advance!


----------



## meowmeow

Hi, can someone ID this color and style and what season would this be from?  Thanks!!


----------



## septembersiren

its a veneta 
could be sunset 
could be yolk 
could be something else


----------



## luxury.ninja

meowmeow said:


> Hi, can someone ID this color and style and what season would this be from?  Thanks!!



Limone Noce Veneta from Spring-Summer 2006


----------



## meowmeow

Thanks septembersiren & luxury.ninja! 




			
				luxury.ninja said:
			
		

> Limone Noce Veneta from Spring-Summer 2006






			
				septembersiren said:
			
		

> its a veneta
> could be sunset
> could be yolk
> could be something else


----------



## septembersiren

luxury.ninja said:


> Limone Noce Veneta from Spring-Summer 2006


----------



## LLANeedle

^and very pretty.  I really like the two colored edging.


----------



## sherry0407

Bottega veneta woven lambskin leather and clear vinyl shopping bag
height 11 inches
width 10 inches
depth 5 inches
leather strap drop 13 inches
this is quite a unique bag that i purchased on ebay years ago

it is very hard to take a picture of the label it is sewn in the corner

please i would appreciate if you could id this bv

thank you so much

Sherry


----------



## sherry0407

BOTTEGA VENETA SILK CLUTCH

MEASUREMENTS 9 INCH WIDE
6 INCH HIGH

Can someone please id this BV.. I have never seen a wide weave like this.

Thank you very much.

Sherry


----------



## kimk

Can anyone identify the style name, and perhaps season/year, of this BV?  I think it's one of the Pyramids... Does this one have an adjustable strap?


----------



## septembersiren

this is the classic pyramid and is still being produced in nero and ebano as far as I know 






kimk said:


> Can anyone identify the style name, and perhaps season/year, of this BV?  I think it's one of the Pyramids... Does this one have an adjustable strap?


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can anyone please help identify this bag - i'll like to know the style name, and season or year and any idea how much it sold for

thanks


----------



## TDL

silvertabby said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know the season/collection of this BV handbag.
> would someone please advise?
> 
> thank you in advance!



This bag is from the Spring/Summer 2012 collection
The color is Nero (black)
The specific bag style name is Roma
The treatment is called "punto mocassino"

Hope this helps.


----------



## TDL

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone please help identify this bag - i'll like to know the style name, and season or year and any idea how much it sold for
> 
> thanks



It's the BV Nero Patent Accordion Bag from 2007.  Sorry but I don't remember the price.  Perhaps the others can chime in.


----------



## Amy130

TDL said:


> It's the BV Nero Patent Accordion Bag from 2007. Sorry but I don't remember the price. Perhaps the others can chime in.


 
The price is $3680.


----------



## Amy130

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone please help identify this bag - i'll like to know the style name, and season or year and any idea how much it sold for
> 
> thanks


 
Price is $3680.


----------



## Enigma78

TDL said:


> It's the BV Nero Patent Accordion Bag from 2007. Sorry but I don't remember the price. Perhaps the others can chime in.


 


Amy130 said:


> The price is $3680.


 
Thanks


----------



## sherry0407

sherry0407 said:
			
		

> BOTTEGA VENETA SILK CLUTCH
> 
> MEASUREMENTS 9 INCH WIDE
> 6 INCH HIGH
> 
> Can someone please id this BV.. I have never seen a wide weave like this.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Sherry



Does anyone know if BV made the wide woven clutch


----------



## ckbcosio

Hi, B.V. experts,

Has anyone see this bag before? Is it part of the Marco Polo collection? 

Looking forward to your response! TIA!


----------



## septembersiren

it is marco polo 
I think it is vintage 
it probably does not have a name
you will have to wait for someone else to chime in 
I think it is before tomas maier time 






ckbcosio said:


> Hi, B.V. experts,
> 
> Has anyone see this bag before? Is it part of the Marco Polo collection?
> 
> Looking forward to your response! TIA!


----------



## soundlove

i would like to know the style name, the season or year and its price. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350593126600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## jburgh

soundlove said:


> i would like to know the style name, the season or year and its price. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350593126600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Name is Burnt Sun Lambskin Duo Hobo.  Auction says season is SS2012.  It is on page 41 of the BV SS2012 catalog, retail price $2780.


----------



## veneti

i'm really sorry i keep asking about that bag in tpf, it's just too perfect to be true 
can anybody help identify what kind of bag reese witherspoon is wearing in that legally blonde movie from 2001, model, year and color? 
i hope it is even possible to  identify the bag from these photos that are not in a great quality. i thought it was a montaigne, but the montaignes and bowler's i've seen just look too different from this bag.  
thank you very much for your help!!!


----------



## septembersiren

it might not have a name 
not all bags have names 
I must have watched Legally Blonde 8 million gazillion times and never noticed this bag 
I wonder if it is even a BV
could be something else 
BV is not the only maker of woven bags
they just do it best
2001 that is a long time ago 
I think that was just after TM came to BV 
I am going to check on style and see if I can see it in the past runway shows


----------



## septembersiren

the color looks like something from 2001 but I did not see this bag in the runway show 
but all bags are not displayed in the runway show 
if you want to see some really huge bags 
go to syle.com and look at BV's runway shows 
they go back to 2000


----------



## ckbcosio

ckbcosio said:


> Hi, B.V. experts,
> 
> Has anyone see this bag before? Is it part of the Marco Polo collection?
> 
> Looking forward to your response! TIA!



Bump! TIA!


----------



## veneti

septembersiren said:


> the color looks like something from 2001 but I did not see this bag in the runway show
> but all bags are not displayed in the runway show
> if you want to see some really huge bags
> go to syle.com and look at BV's runway shows
> they go back to 2000



thank you very much!! i will check that link out. 
somebody sent me a link with this BV bag that looks almost the same, that's why i am pretty sure reese's bag is a BV, too
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## septembersiren

it's not the same bag
the one reese is carrying seems to have more structure to it 
but it might have been brand new and not gotten slouchy yet 
I don't know 
it's not a boston bag and not a montaigne


----------



## septembersiren

I sent pics to my wonderful SA 
maybe she will know what reese is carrying


----------



## septembersiren

This bag is Pre Tomas Maier 
bags did not have names before he joined BV
It is consistent with the color palette from 2001 
It could be the fore runner to the Classic Montaigne and the New Montaigne
When Tomas arrived at BV he reworked a lot of bags and named them 






veneti said:


> i'm really sorry i keep asking about that bag in tpf, it's just too perfect to be true
> can anybody help identify what kind of bag reese witherspoon is wearing in that legally blonde movie from 2001, model, year and color?
> i hope it is even possible to  identify the bag from these photos that are not in a great quality. i thought it was a montaigne, but the montaignes and bowler's i've seen just look too different from this bag.
> thank you very much for your help!!!


----------



## ckbcosio

Hi Experts,

Please help me identify this Bottega Veneta. I won this in an auction today. I would like to know its name or what year it came from. TIA! 

Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA VINTAGE OLIVE GREEN INTRECCIATO BRADED HANDLE SHOULDER BAG
Item Seller: cynthiascloset
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15089585798...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_9331wt_1141


----------



## septembersiren

It does not have a name 
pre Tomas Maier bags did not have names


----------



## veneti

septembersiren said:


> This bag is Pre Tomas Maier
> bags did not have names before he joined BV
> It is consistent with the color palette from 2001
> It could be the fore runner to the Classic Montaigne and the New Montaigne
> When Tomas arrived at BV he reworked a lot of bags and named them



hi, and thank you soooo much!! all that information you found out is just awesome!!!!! 
so  it'll probably be hard to grab any of these bags anymore, huh? i will  just look for bottega veneta then, with no special name added. will keep  checking ebay, bonanza, etc. wish me luck 
thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Enigma78

Hi

i would like to know the style name, the season or year and its price. Many Thanks


----------



## Enigma78

Enigma78 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> i would like to know the style name, the season or year and its price. Many Thanks



Anyone please?


----------



## septembersiren

I can't tell by the picture if it has one handle strap or two 
if has two it's a campana 
inside the inside pocket there is a white tag or there should be 
take a picture of that and display it also 
someone with be able to tell you what it is then 






Enigma78 said:


> Anyone please?


----------



## CreativeWhim

Hi! I was wondering if any of you could help value a bottega briefcase I found in a carboot that is identical to this e-bay listing. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170908961...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1194

Could you tell me like roughly how much it is worth please, is it not valuable? When approx would it have been made?
Many thanks!


----------



## magdalinka

Hey ladies. Would greatly appreciate if anyone could tell me the name or year of this beauty. Got it at a resale shop and know nothing about it. 

View attachment 1877177


----------



## septembersiren

This bag is Pre Tomas Maeir 
he became creative director in 2001 





magdalinka said:


> Hey ladies. Would greatly appreciate if anyone could tell me the name or year of this beauty. Got it at a resale shop and know nothing about it.
> 
> View attachment 1877177


----------



## magdalinka

septembersiren said:


> This bag is Pre Tomas Maeir
> he became creative director in 2001


Thank you


----------



## wenrich

Hi ladies, can someone tell me the style, age and name of this bag?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## BVmutAddict

wenrich said:


> Hi ladies, can someone tell me the style, age and name of this bag?
> Thank you in advance!



This is the intrecciato Nappa Medium Belly Bag.  In 2011 spirng/summer?  ametiste color.


----------



## wenrich

BVmutAddict said:


> This is the intrecciato Nappa Medium Belly Bag.  In 2011 spirng/summer?  ametiste color.



Thank you BVmutAddict for your prompt reply. Greatly appreciate.


----------



## amnA-

Please ID this bottega clutch. Pakistani designer Nida Azwer.


----------



## septembersiren

this clutch really has no name 
it is triangular in shape with a flap closure 
I think it is some kind of skin but they make them in nappa if it is still available 







amnA- said:


> Please ID this bottega clutch. Pakistani designer Nida Azwer.


----------



## 27leborse

amnA- said:


> Please ID this bottega clutch. Pakistani designer Nida Azwer.



They're currently available in nappa on Barney's website in black and maroon, if I remember correctly. No, it's black and ebano. Blood and violet versions of the nappa are available through the BV "other countries" website.


----------



## boxermom

CreativeWhim said:


> Hi! I was wondering if any of you could help value a bottega briefcase I found in a carboot that is identical to this e-bay listing.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170908961...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1194
> 
> Could you tell me like roughly how much it is worth please, is it not valuable? When approx would it have been made?
> Many thanks!


 
Sorry no one responded to you. You have probably forgotten you asked us about it.  This is from the Marco Polo collection, made in the 1990's. While popular, it's not 100% leather. The stamped design areas (most of the body of the case) is coated canvas, probably with leather handles. I'm not an expert at assessing value, but depending on condition I wouldn't think this case pictured is worth more than $200USD.


----------



## septembersiren

they also made it in Bianco but I don't know if it is available 






27leborse said:


> They're currently available in nappa on Barney's website in black and maroon, if I remember correctly. No, it's black and ebano. Blood and violet versions of the nappa are available through the BV "other countries" website.


----------



## wenrich

Dear Ladies, can you help me identify this medium. The seller said it is more than 5 years old. I am trying to find out which season is this bag. Many thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

9641 was cloth 
this color was from spring 2012 
9640 has to be close to that color 
maybe someone else knows for sure 
but because of the tag I know it was not from 2012 
my list only goes back to 2007


----------



## septembersiren

my very lovely SA and former co worker and I think it might have been a color called white sand
it is definitely before 2007 this color 






septembersiren said:


> 9641 was cloth
> this color was from spring 2012
> 9640 has to be close to that color
> maybe someone else knows for sure
> but because of the tag I know it was not from 2012
> my list only goes back to 2007


----------



## wenrich

Thank you Septembersiren and all those who have helped. I have tried yesterday to post this bag and another torrent at the authentication thread as well but the server keeps bouncing back saying it cannot received data on the attachment.
Wanted to reply you when you asked on the links and pictures and I couldn't even reply, pc keeps coming back with same message.

Thank you once again.


----------



## Nellynelly

This is a BV I just found in a charity shop, where the personnel does not know Bottega Veneta and the brand is very unknown in my country. The bag is obviously very very old, I guess it must be 20-30 years, but extremely well made and the leather is still buttery soft, one would love to sink in it! Do you recognize this bag? The color of the bag is not right in the picture, it is of single plum color and not changing as much as it seems in the photos.
i6.aijaa.com/t/00893/11270292.t.jpg


----------



## boxermom

Nellynelly said:


> This is a BV I just found in a charity shop, where the personnel does not know Bottega Veneta and the brand is very unknown in my country. The bag is obviously very very old, I guess it must be 20-30 years, but extremely well made and the leather is still buttery soft, one would love to sink in it! Do you recognize this bag? The color of the bag is not right in the picture, it is of single plum color and not changing as much as it seems in the photos.
> i6.aijaa.com/t/00893/11270292.t.jpg



The oldest vintage bags didn't have specific style names. This looks authentic and is probably about 30 years old. These are amazingly soft if they have been stored properly. It has details that were used often back then--the tassel on the zipper pull, the knot on the strap, etc. Maybe some others can offer more information. What a wonderful find!


----------



## Nellynelly

^ Thank you so much for your reply and kind words, boxermom! 
I am planning of giving this as a gift to my mother, as I know she would love this bag. She is pretty hippie'ish still at the age of 64, and this would fit her amazingly well.


----------



## septembersiren

yay!!!!!!  for hippies 













Nellynelly said:


> ^ Thank you so much for your reply and kind words, boxermom!
> I am planning of giving this as a gift to my mother, as I know she would love this bag. She is pretty hippie'ish still at the age of 64, and this would fit her amazingly well.


----------



## diane278

Nellynelly said:


> ^ Thank you so much for your reply and kind words, boxermom!
> I am planning of giving this as a gift to my mother, as I know she would love this bag. She is pretty hippie'ish still at the age of 64, and this would fit her amazingly well.


I think she'll love it. I am 63 and love BV. Hippie, huh? The sixties were great....although my memory is a bit blurry. I must have had a lot of fun.....


----------



## septembersiren

Me too!!!
I might be old but I got to see all the cool bands 
and since I had a BF at the time who's grandfather was a ticket agent 
we really got to see them all!












diane278 said:


> I think she'll love it. I am 63 and love BV. Hippie, huh? The sixties were great....although my memory is a bit blurry. I must have had a lot of fun.....


----------



## Nellynelly

Thank you so much all 
Do you have any estimation, what would be the value of this bag today? Asking, because do not have clue. For me the value is priceless, as it is so lovely


----------



## sugarcookie72

Hello Everyone!  I just bought this Large Veneta on overstock (it's my first BV, yet!!!)  Would someone please id the color for me?  Thank you 

http://http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Bottega-Veneta-Large-Tan-Woven-Leather-Hobo-Bag/7502411/product.html


----------



## boxermom

sugarcookie72 said:


> Hello Everyone!  I just bought this Large Veneta on overstock (it's my first BV, yet!!!)  Would someone please id the color for me?  Thank you
> 
> http://http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Bottega-Veneta-Large-Tan-Woven-Leather-Hobo-Bag/7502411/product.html



for some reason I get an errror page. If it has a white authenticity code with groups of numbers, can you tell us the last 4 numbers on the top line? Maybe one of us has it on our color code lists. congrats on the large Veneta--my favorite BV style.


----------



## boxermom

Nellynelly said:


> Thank you so much all
> Do you have any estimation, what would be the value of this bag today? Asking, because do not have clue. For me the value is priceless, as it is so lovely



I've seen these go on ebay for $150-$500+. You describe it in great condition so I'd say the upper range.  Sadly, BV's don't hold value as much as I think they should. These vintage bags are wonderful--I have several.


----------



## sugarcookie72

boxermom said:


> for some reason I get an errror page. If it has a white authenticity code with groups of numbers, can you tell us the last 4 numbers on the top line? Maybe one of us has it on our color code lists. congrats on the large Veneta--my favorite BV style.



Thank you, boxermom! I reposted the link and I think it's working now. If not, the last 4 are 2880.  It's arriving on Tuesday  So exciting! http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Bottega-Veneta-Large-Tan-Woven-Leather-Hobo-Bag/7502411/product.html


----------



## indiaink

sugarcookie72 said:


> Thank you, boxermom! I reposted the link and I think it's working now. If not, the last 4 are 2880.  It's arriving on Tuesday  So exciting! http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Bottega-Veneta-Large-Tan-Woven-Leather-Hobo-Bag/7502411/product.html


I believe that it is chene.


----------



## boxermom

^thanks, india. The link works now and Chene is a lovely color.


----------



## sugarcookie72

indiaink said:


> I believe that it is chene.





boxermom said:


> ^thanks, india. The link works now and Chene is a lovely color.



Thank you, indiaink & boxermom!  I'm excited waiting for it and looking forward to sharing the pics  with you all!


----------



## iluvmybags

Can anyone tell me what size this is (I think it's a Large based on what I've seen), the color and current retail price

Took pics next to my Celine Luggage as a comparison (I know it can be hard to tell when it's all by itself)

Thank you!


----------



## boxermom

iluvmybags said:


> Can anyone tell me what size this is (I think it's a Large based on what I've seen), the color and current retail price
> 
> Took pics next to my Celine Luggage as a comparison (I know it can be hard to tell when it's all by itself)
> 
> Thank you!



Looks like a large to me. The medium would have a smaller *drop* space. Current retail is $2250 on the large. Not sure on the color. Can you describe the color? Depending on the light, could it be Ebano?


----------



## iluvmybags

boxermom said:


> Looks like a large to me. The medium would have a smaller *drop* space. Current retail is $2250 on the large. Not sure on the color. Can you describe the color? Depending on the light, could it be Ebano?



Thank you Boxer!
I don't know what device you're viewing this on, but on my iPad the color is almost true to life, but on my iPhone it looks exactly the same as it did IRL.   I'd probably describe the color as a shade of Bordeaux (I think some designers call this color 'Raisin')

ETA: I looked up 'Ebano' and I don't think that's it - it looks too purple or pink.


----------



## indiaink

I am so pleased with myself - finally got my 'work' tote, in my favorite Cervo leather.  Now, I need some ID on this beautiful thing ... does it have an official name?  Any deets I don't have about this beauty, including original MSRP, would be greatly appreciated.  resents


----------



## boxermom

iluvmybags said:


> Thank you Boxer!
> I don't know what device you're viewing this on, but on my iPad the color is almost true to life, but on my iPhone it looks exactly the same as it did IRL.   I'd probably describe the color as a shade of Bordeaux (I think some designers call this color 'Raisin')
> 
> ETA: I looked up 'Ebano' and I don't think that's it - it looks too purple or pink.



OK, I'm on my large monitor and I can see that. Do you have a white tag with the older code on it or is this a new one that doesn't have a color code? I'll have to browse my catalogs to find a similar color.

Is it a couple years old? It reminds me of the color Opera.


----------



## boxermom

indiaink said:


> I am so pleased with myself - finally got my 'work' tote, in my favorite Cervo leather.  Now, I need some ID on this beautiful thing ... does it have an official name?  Any deets I don't have about this beauty, including original MSRP, would be greatly appreciated.  resents



I don't think it has a name. It's similar to a braided handle cervo tote that I have in this color with the same band of weaving near the top. Color is Glacier/Galazio. If the price was close to mine, it was about $1400. I can't find it in any catalog. Mine has the same blue lining which was done for spring/summer 2008.


----------



## indiaink

boxermom said:


> I don't think it has a name. It's similar to a braided handle cervo tote that I have in this color with the same band of weaving near the top. Color is Glacier/Galazio. If the price was close to mine, it was about $1400. I can't find it in any catalog. Mine has the same blue lining which was done for spring/summer 2008.


Thank you.  I've been looking for an open tote forever - so pleased Yoogi's Closet posted this one -


----------



## iluvmybags

boxermom said:


> OK, I'm on my large monitor and I can see that. Do you have a white tag with the older code on it or is this a new one that doesn't have a color code? I'll have to browse my catalogs to find a similar color.
> 
> Is it a couple years old? It reminds me of the color Opera.



Unfortunately, it didn't come with the white tag -- I'm pretty sure it's a newer bag though and not too old.  It's one of my TJMaxx finds!  Most of the bags they've been getting are pretty current though (I think the oldest I've seen aren't more than a year)


----------



## indiaink

iluvmybags said:


> Unfortunately, it didn't come with the white tag -- I'm pretty sure it's a newer bag though and not too old.  It's one of my TJMaxx finds!  Most of the bags they've been getting are pretty current though (I think the oldest I've seen aren't more than a year)


So there's nothing inside the zippered pocket?  How strange.  Did you get a great deal?  I live far enough away from a runway TJ Maxx that it's not real simple to drive there and check out the designer bags... So I must live vicariously


----------



## boxermom

iluvmybags said:


> Unfortunately, it didn't come with the white tag -- I'm pretty sure it's a newer bag though and not too old.  It's one of my TJMaxx finds!  Most of the bags they've been getting are pretty current though (I think the oldest I've seen aren't more than a year)



I'll look at my most recent catalogs and post again if I find another color that is close to this. I think Opera was Fall/Winter 2010/2011, so technically it might be about 1.5 years old.


----------



## lkweh

indiaink said:


> Thank you.  I've been looking for an open tote forever - so pleased Yoogi's Closet posted this one -



Very pretty, Indiaink. Look the current season blue color..milk blue


----------



## lkweh

iluvmybags said:


> Can anyone tell me what size this is (I think it's a Large based on what I've seen), the color and current retail price
> 
> Took pics next to my Celine Luggage as a comparison (I know it can be hard to tell when it's all by itself)
> 
> Thank you!



Can it be the recent seasonal color - Maroon? Very nice. Hope you took it  if it was a nice deal


----------



## iluvmybags

indiaink said:
			
		

> So there's nothing inside the zippered pocket?  How strange.  Did you get a great deal?  I live far enough away from a runway TJ Maxx that it's not real simple to drive there and check out the designer bags... So I must live vicariously



Oh you mean the tag attached to the bag? I thought you meant the white paper tag that comes with some bags (it came with the mirror & care cards, but no paper tag)  There is a tag inside but I didn't pay attention to those numbers.  I put it on layaway to research it a little better before I buy it.   Sometimes the bags I find are great deals (i.e. the Celine bags I've found) but some aren't such a great deal (you can get cheaper on sale at Nordies or on eBay). Based on what you've told me, I think this one is a good deal.  It's $1200! I love the color.  Been wanting a BV for the longest time (came close a couple of times before but always ended up passing) but I think this might be the one!

I'll stop back there either tomorrow or Thur & see if I can't get those numbers (I forgot the inner tag is dated!). Thanks for your help!


----------



## indiaink

iluvmybags said:


> Oh you mean the tag attached to the bag? I thought you meant the white paper tag that comes with some bags (it came with the mirror & care cards, but no paper tag)  There is a tag inside but I didn't pay attention to those numbers.  I put it on layaway to research it a little better before I buy it.   Sometimes the bags I find are great deals (i.e. the Celine bags I've found) but some aren't such a great deal (you can get cheaper on sale at Nordies or on eBay). Based on what you've told me, I think this one is a good deal.  It's $*1200*! I love the color.  Been wanting a BV for the longest time (came close a couple of times before but always ended up passing) but I think this might be the one!
> 
> I'll stop back there either tomorrow or Thur & see if I can't get those numbers (I forgot the inner tag is dated!). Thanks for your help!


That is a TERRIFIC price!  I'd pay that in a heartbeat!


----------



## lkweh

iluvmybags said:


> Oh you mean the tag attached to the bag? I thought you meant the white paper tag that comes with some bags (it came with the mirror & care cards, but no paper tag)  There is a tag inside but I didn't pay attention to those numbers.  I put it on layaway to research it a little better before I buy it.   Sometimes the bags I find are great deals (i.e. the Celine bags I've found) but some aren't such a great deal (you can get cheaper on sale at Nordies or on eBay). Based on what you've told me, I think this one is a good deal.  It's $1200! I love the color.  Been wanting a BV for the longest time (came close a couple of times before but always ended up passing) but I think this might be the one!
> 
> I'll stop back there either tomorrow or Thur & see if I can't get those numbers (I forgot the inner tag is dated!). Thanks for your help!



Yeah! That's a great deal. Were you the one that also found the Blood Maxi Veneta in TJMaxx too? I have to find TJMaxx next to me.


----------



## ckbcosio

Hi,,

Can you please help me identify this Bottega Veneta? Is this Cabat? And what do you call this color? Please please please

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## boxermom

ckbcosio said:


> Hi,,
> 
> Can you please help me identify this Bottega Veneta? Is this Cabat? And what do you call this color? Please please please
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!



Yes, it's the Cabat. As for color, the light makes it look like a combination of colors. Or is it all one color and some of the *squares* just look lighter/shinier than others?


----------



## ckbcosio

boxermom said:


> Yes, it's the Cabat. As for color, the light makes it look like a combination of colors. Or is it all one color and some of the *squares* just look lighter/shinier than others?



Hi dear,

It is actually two-toned. Black-greyish shades. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ckbcosio

Hi,

It is actually two-toned. Black-greyish shades, actually im not too sure. 

Here a  pic taken with flash.

Thanks for your help! 



boxermom said:


> Yes, it's the Cabat. As for color, the light makes it look like a combination of colors. Or is it all one color and some of the *squares* just look lighter/shinier than others?


----------



## septembersiren

inside the sewn in purse in the bottom
there will be a white tag
post the numbers and we will tell you the color


----------



## queenmother

I love this color but cant find any information on what its called. Help please! TIA!


----------



## grietje

It might be Eduardo.  Let those who have seen the collection IRL chime in.


----------



## ckbcosio

septembersiren said:


> inside the sewn in purse in the bottom
> there will be a white tag
> post the numbers and we will tell you the color



Hi Boxermom & Septembersiren,

Here it is.. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## TDL

ckbcosio said:


> Hi Boxermom & Septembersiren,
> 
> Here it is.. Thanks a lot in advance!



Thanks for posting the pictures. I know you're asking about the color but I would chime in separately that this bag is unfortunately not an authentic BV.


----------



## boxermom

ckbcosio said:


> Hi Boxermom & Septembersiren,
> 
> Here it is.. Thanks a lot in advance!



I agree with TDL--this is not from an authentic BV bag, unfortunately. (out of curiosity I looked for the color code and can't find it on any list I have)


----------



## septembersiren

the color is rain


----------



## jiannello

iluvmybags said:


> Thank you Boxer!
> I don't know what device you're viewing this on, but on my iPad the color is almost true to life, but on my iPhone it looks exactly the same as it did IRL.   I'd probably describe the color as a shade of Bordeaux (I think some designers call this color 'Raisin')
> 
> ETA: I looked up 'Ebano' and I don't think that's it - it looks too purple or pink.


Do you mind me asking which TJ Maxx you found this at?  I believe you are in the Chicago area, yes??  I have a TJ Maxx next door, but they have NEVER received Bottega.  I have seen a Gucci bag, but that's it.

Thanks!


----------



## thedseer

iluvmybags said:


> Can anyone tell me what size this is (I think it's a Large based on what I've seen), the color and current retail price
> 
> Took pics next to my Celine Luggage as a comparison (I know it can be hard to tell when it's all by itself)
> 
> Thank you!



did you ever figure out the color? i was thinking it looked like opera as well. what color is the lining? opera had a purple suede lining.


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> the color is rain



Which one?  Is this the color of the Cabat?


----------



## septembersiren

I thought the color code was for rain on the cabat 
however rain was more or less a men's color if I remember correctly 






jburgh said:


> Which one?  Is this the color of the Cabat?


----------



## iluvmybags

jiannello said:


> Do you mind me asking which TJ Maxx you found this at?  I believe you are in the Chicago area, yes??  I have a TJ Maxx next door, but they have NEVER received Bottega.  I have seen a Gucci bag, but that's it.
> 
> Thanks!


The store in Countryside.
I've seen quite a few BVs there over the last year.
I always post pics of what I find here if you wanted to get updates
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/tjmaxx-and-marshalls-fantastic-finds-724029-136.html#post23447696
(Just added some pics today - they brought out some new Runways bags while I was there!



thedseer said:


> did you ever figure out the color? i was thinking it looked like opera as well. what color is the lining? opera had a purple suede lining.


No, I haven't figured it out yet & I haven't gotten the numbers
I put the bag on layaway and was going to ask them pull it so I could check the numbers, but the line for layaway was too long & I didn't want to hold them up since I wasn't actually pulling it out yet.  I need to stop back there tomorrow, so if its not busy, I'll have them pull it so I can check.
I can't remember what color the lining was, but I don't believe it was purple - I wanna say it was tan or beige, but I don't really remember.


----------



## 4purse

Can anyone tell me what color Red this is?


----------



## septembersiren

the new tags don't have color codes on them 
I would need to see a better picture of the bag to tell you what color it is 







4purse said:


> Can anyone tell me what color Red this is?


----------



## 4purse

septembersiren said:


> the new tags don't have color codes on them
> I would need to see a better picture of the bag to tell you what color it
> 
> is



Thanks septembersiren, that's such a disappointment to me! I love knowing exactly what color (name) my bags are as there seem to be so many BV colors that are similar to each other.  Just when we have the codes figured out they change things


----------



## iluvmybags

thedseer said:
			
		

> did you ever figure out the color? i was thinking it looked like opera as well. what color is the lining? opera had a purple suede lining.



I finally got a pic of the tag. The lining is a grey-ish/taupe.


----------



## i2qusea

I found this bag at an estate sale for $3.00, I think it is real.  Does anyone know anything about it? 

Thanks!!!!

 (I am going to try to insert photos, it's my first time so I may not get it right)


----------



## 4purse

Hi ladies, can anyone help me ID this style, I believe it's from 2009. Thanks


----------



## 4purse

Here's the tag from inside the bag, hope it helps to ID the Orchid color bag


----------



## septembersiren

this is the top handle tote in orchid





4purse said:


> Here's the tag from inside the bag, hope it helps to ID the Orchid color bag


----------



## 4purse

septembersiren said:


> this is the top handle tote in orchid



Septembersiren-Thanks so much for the info, you ladies are SO knowledgeable as always and So quickly. Thanks so much


----------



## xeresana

Does anyone know the name/year of this bag?


----------



## indiaink

xeresana said:


> Does anyone know the name/year of this bag?


And here is a photo of the tag from your "Authenticate ..." request, perhaps this will help others identify this bag... did you buy this bag at auction, or?


----------



## xeresana

I did buy it at auction after the authenticate thread was kind enough to help me out.   The seller said it was purchased about 8 years ago.


----------



## 4purse

Is Borsa a shade of brown? Is it from the current season?


----------



## 4purse

Hi ladies, an anyone ID this color for me? This was the sticker info that came on the packaging of my Medium Veneta in Brown...what color brown is it?
Thanks in advance 

Sorry pic wouldn't upload, here is the info...

115653 V0016 2880
BORSA MED INTR.NAPPA/NAPPA/OTT


----------



## 4purse

4purse said:


> Is Borsa a shade of brown? Is it from the current season?



Ooooops wrong question. Please ignore this ladies


----------



## 4purse

4purse said:


> Hi ladies, an anyone ID this color for me? This was the sticker info that came on the packaging of my Medium Veneta in Brown...what color brown is it?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sorry pic wouldn't upload, here is the info...
> 
> 115653 V0016 2880
> BORSA MED INTR.NAPPA/NAPPA/OTT




I did some more research...is this Chene?


----------



## boxermom

4purse said:


> I did some more research...is this Chene?



2880 is the color code for Chene.


----------



## indiaink

4purse said:


> Is Borsa a shade of brown? Is it from the current season?





4purse said:


> Ooooops wrong question. Please ignore this ladies


My curiosity got the better of me- 'borsa' is Italian for purse, yes?


----------



## 4purse

indiaink said:


> My curiosity got the better of me- 'borsa' is Italian for purse, yes?




Yes...I looked at the sticker with all the bag information on it and for some reason when I glanced at it I  thought hmmm Borsa, what color is that. Not my smartest day for sure Which is why I tried to,do a retraction!
Thanks for the clarification though


----------



## 4purse

boxermom said:


> 2880 is the color code for Chene.




Thank you Boxermom


----------



## syeang

hi guys could you help me identify the model and color for this bag. thanks


----------



## septembersiren

this bag has no name 
it is cervo (american deer skin)
I believe the color is truffle 







syeang said:


> hi guys could you help me identify the model and color for this bag. thanks


----------



## syeang

septembersiren said:
			
		

> this bag has no name
> it is cervo (american deer skin)
> I believe the color is truffle



Thanks alot !!!!!


----------



## miyuki_luv

Can someone help me ID this wallet?
The code is 121060 V001N 6130 EPEV 2010 9952 A.

Which colour and season is it? Thanks so much!


----------



## vplind

Hi, I just purchased  this new to me BV handbag and will have it in several days. I know that it's several years old but I have always loved the style and I got a great deal.  Can you tell me the name or any information you may have? Thanks in advance!


----------



## indiaink

vplind said:


> Hi, I purchased just this new to me BV handbag and will have it in several days. I know that it's several years old but I have always loved the style and I got a great deal.  Can you tell me the name or any information you may have? Thanks in advance!


Congratulations - I was looking at that, glad somebody here got it.

It's deerskin, it's from the F/W 2003 collection, and I've got a post here seeing if somebody can tell us more about it ...

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottegas-unique-weaving-and-treatment-processes-504104-15.html#post23641444


----------



## vplind

indiaink said:
			
		

> Congratulations - I was looking at that, glad somebody here got it.
> 
> It's deerskin, it's from the F/W 2003 collection, and I've got a post here seeing if somebody can tell us more about it ...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottegas-unique-weaving-and-treatment-processes-504104-15.html#post23641444



Thank you and thanks for the info! We'll wait and see if anyone has anything else to add. I couldn't resist when it popped up on ebay yesterday. It's a beautiful handbag...I love BV so much!!  FYI... I also saw a similar bag on Malleries (the pricing was pretty close to the one on ebay)..I believe it's Ebano also but the inside was a different color and a little more worn.


----------



## septembersiren

Its a Veneta


----------



## vplind

septembersiren said:
			
		

> Its a Veneta



Thank you for that. You cleared up something for me...it's the shape that makes it a Veneta because I mistakenly thought  only the Intrecciato woven bags of that shape were Venetas. I just learned something...thanks!


----------



## vplind

indiaink said:
			
		

> Congratulations - I was looking at that, glad somebody here got it.
> 
> It's deerskin, it's from the F/W 2003 collection, and I've got a post here seeing if somebody can tell us more about it ...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottegas-unique-weaving-and-treatment-processes-504104-15.html#post23641444



***Just an update... I received this Veneta and it was much smaller than I was expecting. I would put it somewhere between a medium size and a large Veneta. I prefer really big bags so this did not work for me. Other than the size it was a beautiful handbag. The Ebano cervo was nice and rich and the overall design was gorgeous. I placed it back on eBay so someone else can enjoy it.


----------



## septembersiren

they have done many different treatments to the Veneta
One season they did zippers
Another recent season they were woven but fuzzy
TM plays around with it 
but it is the shape that makes it a Veneta





vplind said:


> ***Just an update... I received this Veneta and it was much smaller than I was expecting. I would put it somewhere between a medium size and a large Veneta. I prefer really big bags so this did not work for me. Other than the size it was a beautiful handbag. The Ebano cervo was nice and rich and the overall design was gorgeous. I placed it back on eBay so someone else can enjoy it.


----------



## V0N1B2

miyuki_luv said:


> Can someone help me ID this wallet?
> The code is 121060 V001N 6130 EPEV 2010 9952 A.
> 
> Which colour and season is it? Thanks so much!


I _think_ it's Vermillion.
Not sure, but I think it was a colour for Spring 2011.  Maybe one of the ladies here can help you with that.  IIRC, it was the RED for that season.


----------



## septembersiren

this is an older bag pre 2008


----------



## miyuki_luv

V0N1B2 said:


> I _think_ it's Vermillion.
> Not sure, but I think it was a colour for Spring 2011.  Maybe one of the ladies here can help you with that.  IIRC, it was the RED for that season.



Thank you so much! Now I know the colour name and the season that my pre-loved wallet came from.


----------



## indiaink

I should have made note when this bag came out last year, and didn't - what is the name of this?  Was it from S/S 12?

NEVERMIND - I got it - it is from the S/S 2012 Washed Cervo Collection - I will add it to the reference thread.


----------



## septembersiren

I don't think it has a name India


----------



## dyyong

Hi, please help me with this BV, TIA!!!!!


----------



## rosyness

Obviously a fake right? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BV-Bei...594?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b8440a0a


----------



## surija

Hi, does anyone know about this BV, the name, the year, and the color code? Thank you!


----------



## boxermom

surija said:


> Hi, does anyone know about this BV, the name, the year, and the color code? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052214
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052215
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052216



This style has no specific name. It's called *Nappa Umbria bag*, which just describes the type of leather used. It's from Resort 2006; Limo is the color. Original retail was $2760.


----------



## 4purse

Can anyone please tell me what color this is? Thank you in advance


----------



## 4purse

4purse said:


> Can anyone please tell me what color this is? Thank you in advance
> View attachment 2053146



I think it's Burnt Sun but want to be sure


----------



## grietje

What color is code 4362?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330877085643?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## TDL

grietje said:


> What color is code 4362?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330877085643?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



Empire from S/S 2011


----------



## queenfromqueens

Hello,

I was hoping someone could give me some deets on this satchel. I believe its from 2007 based on the info on the tag, but I would like to know the style name, price etc.  

TIA

New to BV & Loving It!


----------



## Alexandras1

Hi, can anyone tell me the name/model and year of this large shoulder / tote bag??
Thank you
http://www.sarehandjones.co.uk/vint...ss-leather-tote-bag-w-cover.html#.UTnWUr8gGc0


----------



## boxermom

queenfromqueens said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping someone could give me some deets on this satchel. I believe its from 2007 based on the info on the tag, but I would like to know the style name, price etc.
> 
> TIA
> 
> New to BV & Loving It!



In the Resort 2007 catalog, there is a bag very similar but not the exact style code. It's called the Scultura bag and the retail was $2880, expensive for 6 years ago! Not all styles are included in the catalogs, so I'll look in some more catalogs, but I think the one in the catalog is pretty close to yours.


----------



## Alexandras1

(removed as URL wont work!)


----------



## Alexandras1

Finally, I got the image to work! 

Could anyone please help me ID this Bottega Veneta tote/shoulder bag, with the model name, and/or year (original price would be great too if anyone knows). Thanks a lot.


----------



## queenfromqueens

Thank You so much for the information.

Greatly appreciated ;o)


----------



## septembersiren

Anybody know what bag *Maria Menounos * is carrying in the celb thread?
Looks like a cabat but it seems to have metal attachment rings on the handles


----------



## TDL

Alexandras1 said:


> Finally, I got the image to work!
> 
> Could anyone please help me ID this Bottega Veneta tote/shoulder bag, with the model name, and/or year (original price would be great too if anyone knows). Thanks a lot.



I don't know if this bag has an actual name but it's one of those buttersoft totes from the F/W 2008 collection.  Our favorite ninja previously posted photos of it on the following thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...riefcases-pics-only-246414-2.html#post7076422


----------



## TDL

septembersiren said:


> Anybody know what bag *Maria Menounos * is carrying in the celb thread?
> Looks like a cabat but it seems to have metal attachment rings on the handles



I might be wrong but I'm not sure if she's carrying a BV bag in the first place. I saw a photo showing a tighter shot of the bag and the weave looks quite uneven... more rectangular as opposed to BV's uniform squares. 

But maybe someone else will know.  Perhaps it's one of the older styles?


----------



## septembersiren

I didn't think it was a cabat because it has joiner rings 
now I don't know what she is carrying 




TDL said:


> I might be wrong but I'm not sure if she's carrying a BV bag in the first place. I saw a photo showing a tighter shot of the bag and the weave looks quite uneven... more rectangular as opposed to BV's uniform squares.
> 
> But maybe someone else will know.  Perhaps it's one of the older styles?


----------



## jula

TDL said:


> I might be wrong but I'm not sure if she's carrying a BV bag in the first place. I saw a photo showing a tighter shot of the bag and the weave looks quite uneven... more rectangular as opposed to BV's uniform squares.
> 
> But maybe someone else will know.  Perhaps it's one of the older styles?





septembersiren said:


> I didn't think it was a cabat because it has joiner rings
> now I don't know what she is carrying



TDL - I agree. Maria is not carrying a BV bag. The weave, for example, is all wrong.


----------



## Alexandras1

TDL said:


> I don't know if this bag has an actual name but it's one of those buttersoft totes from the F/W 2008 collection.  Our favorite ninja previously posted photos of it on the following thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...riefcases-pics-only-246414-2.html#post7076422



Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## guccisima

Do you know the name and the leather type of this bag?
I really appreciate your help.


----------



## septembersiren

Not all bags have names 
it is a cervo saddle bag 
cervo (american deerskin, (very durable)






guccisima said:


> Do you know the name and the leather type of this bag?
> I really appreciate your help.


----------



## guccisima

septembersiren said:


> Not all bags have names
> it is a cervo saddle bag
> cervo (american deerskin, (very durable)


Thank you so much for your answer.


----------



## Dellibop

Hello...I've scoured the internet to no avail looking for images to try and identify this bag...one of the lovely ladies on here who kindly authenticated it for me thought maybe it was a style made for Europe only, but does anyone recognise the style...? 

LINK http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321092564116?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

All I know is that the bag is a limited edition (numbered 93 of 100) but can anyone help with a name/style and possibly year of manufacture..? I am just discovering BV! Thanks and best wishes to all x


----------



## vedsss

Hi! Can anybody please identify this BV? Year? And retail perhaps?  Got the pics from ebay seller. Contemplatingbuying it. I just want more info. Already got thumbs up from authentication thread. Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

well it is cervo (american deer skin)
it is either ebano or moro (ebano signature brown, Moro slightly darker)
not all bags have names
it is either really recent or vintage because of the white tag 
it is a really nice bag 
all other indicators say it is a real BV 





vedsss said:


> Hi! Can anybody please identify this BV? Year? And retail perhaps?  Got the pics from ebay seller. Contemplatingbuying it. I just want more info. Already got thumbs up from authentication thread. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2130144
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130145
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130148


----------



## Belgians

vedsss said:


> Hi! Can anybody please identify this BV? Year? And retail perhaps?  Got the pics from ebay seller. Contemplatingbuying it. I just want more info. Already got thumbs up from authentication thread. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2130144
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130145
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130148


 
I bought this bag in Nero at Neimans in Boston in 2006 for $1,400.


----------



## vedsss

Belgians said:


> I bought this bag in Nero at Neimans in Boston in 2006 for $1,400.


Nice! Thanks a lot ladies! :lolots:


----------



## vedsss

septembersiren said:


> well it is cervo (american deer skin)
> it is either ebano or moro (ebano signature brown, Moro slightly darker)
> not all bags have names
> it is either really recent or vintage because of the white tag
> it is a really nice bag
> all other indicators say it is a real BV


Super thanks for the info!


----------



## atpooh

Hi all,

My first time posting on TPF and I need some help pls -- Verifying this new purchase at an outlet mall off Tokyo. What model is it??

The SA said it's Ebano (col) and Nappa (leather type) though dont have more info as it wasn't available in Japan previously. I was rushing then, and it wasn't easy conversing cos I speak no Jap. But the bag looked pretty good and was cheap! Well, by BV stds anyways... so I got it and dashed off. All within minutes. 

Dont doubt the authenticity as it's a proper BV shop. Bag feels right, compared to my existing bags. Though I was surprised that the lining is not suede. Eh?!?! And I only realised this after unpacking it now at home. 

I mean, it's prolly more practical but feels odd. The leather is the right smooshy-ness and quality (if you know what I mean. And it feels a little thin on the sides that are not woven. 

Dont really see this model online and it's annoying me, somehow (even tho I still like it!)

Hope someone can help... What model is it? And which season (circa)? 

Many many thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

what kind of lining does it have?


----------



## atpooh

septembersiren said:


> what kind of lining does it have?



Hihi... Feels like the Prada nylon material.

Thanks for taking time to reply!


----------



## indiaink

atpooh said:


> Hihi... Feels like the Prada nylon material.
> 
> Thanks for taking time to reply!


I've seen this off and on on e-Bay - usually advertised as a cosmetic bag, hence the nylon (easy clean) nylon.  Probably why you got it at a good price.


----------



## septembersiren

real BV's are lined in suede or velour. 
it could be a bag made for the outlet 
but I would wait until Boxermom takes a look 





atpooh said:


> Hihi... Feels like the Prada nylon material.
> 
> Thanks for taking time to reply!


----------



## septembersiren

I don't think it is a cosmetic 
what are the dimensions 
cosmetics (which include the iron bag. which is really a cosmetic) are lined in nylon and so are canvas bags


----------



## BV_fan

My guess is that this one is only made for outlets. I have only seen them there. I think they are called knot bags, but I'm not sure. 
check out the outlet inventory pictures :
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...a-outlets-post-inventory-here-384631-118.html
disclaimer: my knowledge of bv is very limited


----------



## septembersiren

I was thinking outlet myself 
It is a take on the sloane 
or an old version of the sloane
I have heard outlet bags (made for the outlet) are not lined in suede


----------



## atpooh

Hi all, thanks for your input 

This is pretty large, like a large belly. Tho base is rectangular. 

Oh wells, I guess this will be my first and last time shpg at outlet malls. 

But hey, I enjoyed carrying it today! Strangely, the sides of the bag (non-oven) feels 'thin' but the handles feel super smoosh. I am thkg if a cabat - with double woven layer - feels like that?  cheers!


----------



## septembersiren

don't despair because of the outlet 
the same people that make the bags for the boutiques make the bags for the outlets
to give a better price the lining might be different but it is still a BV with the wonderful smooshy leather 
I bet the lining is easier to clean than the suede
if you don't like the lining you can send it to a BV store and ask that it be relined in suede 
I think the price for relining is around $250.





atpooh said:


> Hi all, thanks for your input
> 
> This is pretty large, like a large belly. Tho base is rectangular.
> 
> Oh wells, I guess this will be my first and last time shpg at outlet malls.
> 
> But hey, I enjoyed carrying it today! Strangely, the sides of the bag (non-oven) feels 'thin' but the handles feel super smoosh. I am thkg if a cabat - with double woven layer - feels like that?  cheers!


----------



## atpooh

They do relining? For the whole bag? Gosh, there is hope for one of my bags! (Maybe i shld reline with nylon... Hah!)

septembersiren, this has REALLY been useful. Thanks so much! )



septembersiren said:


> don't despair because of the outlet
> the same people that make the bags for the boutiques make the bags for the outlets
> to give a better price the lining might be different but it is still a BV with the wonderful smooshy leather
> I bet the lining is easier to clean than the suede
> if you don't like the lining you can send it to a BV store and ask that it be relined in suede
> I think the price for relining is around $250.


----------



## BVmutAddict

I had the same bag but fully woven all around.   I believe it's a made for outlet only bag and the fully woven version has been discontinued a while back.   However, interestingly the SA in carmel was able to look it up in their system too at that time.    Mine was lined in suede.  

It's a lovely bag,  and sized similar to a sloane.   Also a great travel bag cuz it has 2 big zippered compartments.    I took mine on vacation and it's very practical,  light weight and held up really well too.

Enjoy the bag!!


----------



## mlh223

What kind of leather is this bag (131597 V4770 4601)?


----------



## jburgh

mlh223 said:


> What kind of leather is this bag (131597 V4770 4601)?



This is the older Aquilone "fortune cookie" bag.  I believe it is made from Nappa.


----------



## septembersiren

I am checking on the v code 
will let you know when I get an answer





mlh223 said:


> What kind of leather is this bag (131597 V4770 4601)?


----------



## boxermom

atpooh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first time posting on TPF and I need some help pls -- Verifying this new purchase at an outlet mall off Tokyo. What model is it??
> 
> The SA said it's Ebano (col) and Nappa (leather type) though dont have more info as it wasn't available in Japan previously. I was rushing then, and it wasn't easy conversing cos I speak no Jap. But the bag looked pretty good and was cheap! Well, by BV stds anyways... so I got it and dashed off. All within minutes.
> 
> Dont doubt the authenticity as it's a proper BV shop. Bag feels right, compared to my existing bags. Though I was surprised that the lining is not suede. Eh?!?! And I only realised this after unpacking it now at home.
> 
> I mean, it's prolly more practical but feels odd. The leather is the right smooshy-ness and quality (if you know what I mean. And it feels a little thin on the sides that are not woven.
> 
> Dont really see this model online and it's annoying me, somehow (even tho I still like it!)
> 
> Hope someone can help... What model is it? And which season (circa)?
> 
> Many many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2131054
> View attachment 2131055
> View attachment 2131056
> View attachment 2131058



I'm confused because this is an older style but a current-style tag is inside. And I thought all regular size BV bags had the suede lining now. Are you sure it was a real BV boutique outlet? Can you post a photo of the heatstamp/font? I don't know if this is authentic or not.


----------



## _bag_

Hi! Can anybody please identify this BV? Year? I got this bag from a thrift shop and I already inquired for the authenticity in authenticate thread (still waiting for response.  )






















Many thanks in advance!


----------



## septembersiren

this bag is vintage
pre Tomas Maier 





_bag_ said:


> Hi! Can anybody please identify this BV? Year? I got this bag from a thrift shop and I already inquired for the authenticity in authenticate thread (still waiting for response.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


----------



## _bag_

septembersiren said:


> this bag is vintage
> pre Tomas Maier


thank you so much, septembersiren!


----------



## septembersiren

well Aqualoine bags were made out of plume 
which I think if I remember correctly is a very thin calf 
but this bag I think is vintage (pre Tomas Maier) or at least before I have experience with Bottega 
from looking at the picture (of course it would be better if I could touch it) it looks like calf leather or a nappa with a shiny finish to it 
sorry I can't be more help but the tag is not telling me much 






mlh223 said:


> What kind of leather is this bag (131597 V4770 4601)?


----------



## tucsonjoe

Could someone please ID this bag for me? A fellow tPFer identified it as an Intrecciato Shiny Calf but I was under the impression this little baby doesn't have a name. I'd love to know if that's right. The tag says 232516 VK790 1302 EPEV 2009 4079 
A


----------



## christineloi

Need some help to identify the color and season as I'm buying the preloved bag.
Please help


----------



## indiaink

tucsonjoe said:


> Could someone please ID this bag for me? A fellow tPFer identified it as an Intrecciato Shiny Calf but I was under the impression this little baby doesn't have a name. I'd love to know if that's right. The tag says 232516 VK790 1302 EPEV 2009 4079
> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140031


That's the name, as I told you.  Not an official name, you're correct in that, but what else are we to call it?  It is shiny calf, it's intrecciato, its a bag, yes? Here are two threads about this bag that should help you.  Again.

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-style-reference/satchels-pics-only-370441-3.html#post20588676

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/please-id-bv-style-color-age-post-here-115185-52.html#post20531169


----------



## boxermom

christineloi said:


> Need some help to identify the color and season as I'm buying the preloved bag.
> Please help



A photo of the white authenticity tag (inside a zippered pocket) will give us that information. It might be Ametiste from Fall-Winter 2011/2012.

added later--the photo isn't exactly the Ametiste color but the lighting can change the color in photos.


----------



## tucsonjoe

indiaink said:


> That's the name, as I told you.  Not an official name, you're correct in that, but what else are we to call it?  It is shiny calf, it's intrecciato, its a bag, yes? Here are two threads about this bag that should help you.  Again.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...satchels-pics-only-370441-3.html#post20588676
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...lor-age-post-here-115185-52.html#post20531169



Thank you for your help, both times.


----------



## indiaink

tucsonjoe said:


> Thank you for your help, both times.


You are very welcome.  I am envious of your bag - this is a nice one; I should have kept mine!


----------



## christineloi

Thank you 

The color code based on the tag is 5072

Prob get a new bag in Corot color


----------



## jburgh

christineloi said:


> Need some help to identify the color and season as I'm buying the preloved bag.
> Please help





christineloi said:


> Thank you
> 
> The color code based on the tag is 5072
> 
> Prob get a new bag in Corot color




The new bags do not have the same type of tag.  The bag you have looks like a Belly Veneta perhaps in Orchid (from 2010), though I do not have that older color code.  Could be another pink from 2010, maybe Fuchsia.  Or yes, even Ametiste.  It is a nice bright happy color regardless.


----------



## boxermom

christineloi said:


> Thank you
> 
> The color code based on the tag is 5072
> 
> Prob get a new bag in Corot color



It's not Ametiste (found it in my list). I think Corot is more purple-y. It might be Orchid but I only found other variations on that color code because it was used in combo with other colors.


----------



## septembersiren

Orchid is 5002 
I sent an email to my friend who still works at BV 
when she gets back to I will let you know 

I thought it was orchid because I have an orchid document case but I read the tag wrong 
I guess I should wear my glasses when I look at these things


----------



## boxermom

septembersiren said:


> Orchid is 5002
> I sent an email to my friend who still works at BV
> when she gets back to I will let you know
> 
> I thought it was orchid because I have an orchid document case but I read the tag wrong
> I* guess I should wear my glasses when I look at these things*


*

*

I wear glasses all the time, September, and still transpose numbers. (BTW, something in the program automatically capitalizes September.


----------



## septembersiren

that's ok I can be a capital SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS






boxermom said:


> [/B]
> 
> I wear glasses all the time, September, and still transpose numbers. (BTW, something in the program automatically capitalizes September.


----------



## septembersiren

well my friend says it is probably Turbalance&#8230; from this season 
even the SA's don't know the color codes with the new tags


----------



## GreenWithIvy

Hi! 
I really need help from some Bottega fanI know nothing about BV and have no idea what model it is. Pics are attached and I'd appreciate it if anyone could . tell me the model/color/season info if they know it - this is my first so I'm sort of clueless  Also, does anyone know what the retail price was? In the pics, the hanger and chapstick are for size reference - it's probably 8" or thereabouts.


----------



## eliwon

Hello, calling any knowledgeable BV owners, could you kindly give an expert opinion on this BV bag found on the bay today - is it fake of real, what model or year could this possibly be, any information re. the seller - anything useful is very welcome indeed:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Bo..._WH_Handbags&hash=item35c69b56b0#ht_20wt_1241

My comment: Says pre-owned, looks good, but the price is very low, and no picture of the BV tag normally found inside bags with various info........

TIA


----------



## boxermom

eliwon said:


> Hello, calling any knowledgeable BV owners, could you kindly give an expert opinion on this BV bag found on the bay today - is it fake of real, what model or year could this possibly be, any information re. the seller - anything useful is very welcome indeed:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Bo..._WH_Handbags&hash=item35c69b56b0#ht_20wt_1241
> 
> My comment: Says pre-owned, looks good, but the price is very low, and no picture of the BV tag normally found inside bags with various info........
> 
> TIA



this should be posted in the *Please Authenticate This BV* thread under the BV shopping section. Read post #1 for more information.

Welcome to the Purse Forum!


----------



## eliwon

Thank you boxermom for showing me the error of my ways and make me feel welcome to the forum, where I've been lurking and drooling for quite some time! i have now done what you recommended and crossing my fingers for a helpful reply re. the bag.


----------



## sunnydayz

GreenWithIvy said:


> Hi!
> I really need help from some Bottega fanI know nothing about BV and have no idea what model it is. Pics are attached and I'd appreciate it if anyone could . tell me the model/color/season info if they know it - this is my first so I'm sort of clueless  Also, does anyone know what the retail price was? In the pics, the hanger and chapstick are for size reference - it's probably 8" or thereabouts.


very cute!


----------



## Kkendrick02

Can anyone ID this BV handbag?


----------



## Kkendrick02

It's not leather but something like woven straw not sure what material is it.


----------



## Kkendrick02

Here's the authentification tag...


----------



## septembersiren

it's vintage 
probably pre tomas maier 
it is in good shape 
TM came to Bv I think in 2001
not all bags have names 





Kkendrick02 said:


> Here's the authentification tag...


----------



## Kkendrick02

Curious what the value is... 
would like to sell it but don't no what price to put on it


----------



## septembersiren

have no idea what it is worth 
someone like Miss_Fancy_Bags is more versed in vintage 
maybe she will chime in 





Kkendrick02 said:


> Curious what the value is...
> would like to sell it but don't no what price to put on it


----------



## Kkendrick02

Ok. Thanks


----------



## 5elle

What is this? It is branded externally so I am guessing pre-2000? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## septembersiren

I don't know if this is real or not 
iif it is real it is pre tomas maier that is for sure
Miss_Fancy_Bags has a lot of experience with vintage
did you see the big gouge it has in it 
that would bother me and I would not buy it just because of that 
technically it is not a knot bag because it does not have a knot 
I think you should wait for a better clutch to come along 





5elle said:


> What is this? It is branded externally so I am guessing pre-2000? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## 5elle

septembersiren said:


> I don't know if this is real or not
> iif it is real it is pre tomas maier that is for sure
> Miss_Fancy_Bags has a lot of experience with vintage
> did you see the big gouge it has in it
> that would bother me and I would not buy it just because of that
> technically it is not a knot bag because it does not have a knot
> I think you should wait for a better clutch to come along



Thanks, I'm more interested in finding out what model and season it is  All  info appreciated. I've never seen anything like this and it appeals to me much more than the knot.


----------



## septembersiren

Maybe miss fancy bags will see this and maybe she knows 
it is definitely nero not that helps any [



QUOTE=5elle;24517885]Thanks, I'm more interested in finding out what model and season it is  All  info appreciated. I've never seen anything like this and it appeals to me much more than the knot.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 5elle

Well it's wood/lacquer and there is no leather at all. The lining looks like silk.



septembersiren said:


> Maybe miss fancy bags will see this and maybe she knows
> it is definitely nero not that helps any [
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=5elle;24517885]Thanks, I'm more interested in finding out what model and season it is  All  info appreciated. I've never seen anything like this and it appeals to me much more than the knot.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## boxermom

marylovemary said:


> really need someone to help identify the model number?Thanks in advance



The only one I have a style number for is the Paillettes Cabat in the middle: 113129


----------



## septembersiren

well one is a men's crossbody bag in croc but I do not have a style number for it. It is possibly a special order bag


----------



## twin-fun

Hello ladies!
Would you try to identify this bag I just purchased on eBay? Thank you so much!


----------



## septembersiren

This bag is from the spring summer collection 
it does not have a name other than cervo hobo
the treatment has a name which for the life of me I can not remember right now
i am sure jburgh or boxermom wit know
the color is Marmo 





twin-fun said:


> Hello ladies!
> Would you try to identify this bag I just purchased on eBay? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176354
> View attachment 2176355
> View attachment 2176356


----------



## septembersiren

I'm sorry I meant to say the bag was mfg. in 2007 not sure what collection it is from 
I would think it would be from spring summer 2008
if you go to style.com you can look at older runway shows
this bag would not be in the runway show 
only the most expensive bags make it there 





twin-fun said:


> Hello ladies!
> Would you try to identify this bag I just purchased on eBay? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176354
> View attachment 2176355
> View attachment 2176356


----------



## twin-fun

septembersiren said:


> This bag is from the spring summer collection
> it does not have a name other than cervo hobo
> the treatment has a name which for the life of me I can not remember right now
> i am sure jburgh or boxermom wit know
> the color is Marmo



Thank you so much!


----------



## NYorker

Does anyone know what this bag is called?  She was bought at Harvey Nichols maybe in 2010?


----------



## indiaink

twin-fun said:


> Hello ladies!
> Would you try to identify this bag I just purchased on eBay? Thank you so much


Sorry I didn't see this before now - this is from the Dune collection; I have a small cosmetic bag with this treatment.  TDL had previously answered a very similar question to yours, and this was the response: "This treatment is from the Cervo Dune series from Cruise 2007-2008 collection. It was done on SLGs, Venetas and an oversized hobo -- all in deerskin."


----------



## boxermom

NYorker said:


> Does anyone know what this bag is called?  She was bought at Harvey Nichols maybe in 2010?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183445



I'm not sure it had a style name. Not all of them do. It's Cervo leather. Love the braided handle!


----------



## septembersiren

in addition to what everyone else said 
this bag is called the ring bag 
because of the big rings on the handle 



NYorker said:


> Does anyone know what this bag is called?  She was bought at Harvey Nichols maybe in 2010?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183445


----------



## NYorker

Thank you so much Boxermom and Septembersiren. You ladies are so quick and knowledgeable. I never paid attention to style names in the past but I'd like to keep better track of them now.


----------



## septembersiren

not all BV bags have names 
only Icon bags have names
sometimes the SA's name them and they stick
the BV store I worked in always called this the ring bag




NYorker said:


> Thank you so much Boxermom and Septembersiren. You ladies are so quick and knowledgeable. I never paid attention to style names in the past but I'd like to keep better track of them now.


----------



## patQ

Q: Do I need to keep the Original receipt to repair my bag?


----------



## septembersiren

if you bought it at a BV store they will have record
the policy used to be in 2010 that they would repair anything that is a mfg defect or problem within a year of purchase for free
if you didn't buy it at a BV store they will charge you for the repair 
repairs that are the fault of the product within a year will not be charged 
however if you spilled hand lotion in your bag that is an example of something you did and they will not pay for it regardless of when you bought it 





patQ said:


> Q: Do I need to keep the Original receipt to repair my bag?


----------



## jroger1

Anyone familiar with this bag, what type of leather is it made from?  Is it a large veneta, the measurements seem to be between a medium & large.  

https://picasaweb.google.com/107410...authkey=Gv1sRgCO_k6My7n8yV_AE&feat=directlink#


----------



## boxermom

jroger1 said:


> Anyone familiar with this bag, what type of leather is it made from?  Is it a large veneta, the measurements seem to be between a medium & large.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107410...authkey=Gv1sRgCO_k6My7n8yV_AE&feat=directlink#



I'm not familiar with this bag. The number on the tag would be for a medium Veneta. I'm not even sure what kind of leather. We have some people here who are really expert in knowing leathers and unusual versions of the Venetas--I hope they see this and give you some information.


----------



## jburgh

jroger1 said:


> Anyone familiar with this bag, what type of leather is it made from?  Is it a large veneta, the measurements seem to be between a medium & large.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107410...authkey=Gv1sRgCO_k6My7n8yV_AE&feat=directlink#



I'm pretty sure this is the "special" veneta from S/S 2007  Cervo Ayers Veneta.  The body of the bag is deerskin, and the woven part near the edge are Karung/Ayers


----------



## jroger1

jburgh said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the "special" veneta from S/S 2007  Cervo Ayers Veneta. The body of the bag is deerskin, and the woven part near the edge are Karung/Ayers


 
Thanks, from the closeup views of the edges it appeared to be Cervo.  It looks to be in good condition from 2007.


----------



## jroger1

boxermom said:


> I'm not familiar with this bag. The number on the tag would be for a medium Veneta. I'm not even sure what kind of leather. We have some people here who are really expert in knowing leathers and unusual versions of the Venetas--I hope they see this and give you some information.


 
Thanks, I know people measure bags differently sometimes it is hard to tell from the measurements alone.  So glad I can rely on you wonderful BV experts.


----------



## TDL

jroger1 said:


> Anyone familiar with this bag, what type of leather is it made from?  Is it a large veneta, the measurements seem to be between a medium & large.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107410...authkey=Gv1sRgCO_k6My7n8yV_AE&feat=directlink#



As jburgh mentioned, it's a Cervo Ayers Veneta and the color name is Stone from S/S 2007.  The color is not to be confused with the one that came out in F/W 2011 with the same name.  

Size-wise, it is closer to a medium Veneta. Some time back BV did special Venetas which were a tad bigger than today's medium but much smaller than a large.  This could be one of them.


----------



## jroger1

TDL said:


> As jburgh mentioned, it's a Cervo Ayers Veneta and the color name is Stone from S/S 2007. The color is not to be confused with the one that came out in F/W 2011 with the same name.
> 
> Size-wise, it is closer to a medium Veneta. Some time back BV did special Venetas which were a tad bigger than today's medium but much smaller than a large. This could be one of them.


 

Thanks for the background on this bag, I think I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Kias1229

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/bottega_veneta/large_royal_blue_veneta__1

can someone help me ID the color of this large blue hobo bag, the color is really called royal blue? and what year is this bag? Im doing a layaway with anns right now 

thank you


----------



## boxermom

Kias1229 said:


> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/bottega_veneta/large_royal_blue_veneta__1
> 
> can someone help me ID the color of this large blue hobo bag, the color is really called royal blue? and what year is this bag? Im doing a layaway with anns right now
> 
> thank you



It looks like Sapphire Blue to me. I have a Sapphire wallet that I bought in 2011. It was in the Fall collection. Ann's should know this information. My experience is they answer emails promptly.


----------



## Balalaikina

Hello, dear community, I was reading the forum for quite a while, but was not able to locate on the bags that I am thinking of buying.

It seems authentic and sold in an authorized shop (look like, but that's Ukraine). It should be from 2011, but I can't fins it anywhere on the internet. 

The originality tag says: B00034863s

Thank you very much for helping me identify what is this and what is the colour name.
- Olga


----------



## boxermom

Balalaikina said:


> Hello, dear community, I was reading the forum for quite a while, but was not able to locate on the bags that I am thinking of buying.
> 
> It seems authentic and sold in an authorized shop (look like, but that's Ukraine). It should be from 2011, but I can't fins it anywhere on the internet.
> 
> The originality tag says: B00034863s
> 
> Thank you very much for helping me identify what is this and what is the colour name.
> - Olga



We need some more photos:  The white authenticity tag  and the heatstamp/font where *Bottega Veneta* and *Made In Italy* are stamped into the leather inside the bag. I'm not sure of the color name. I'll look in my older catalogs.

You gave us the number on the white tag, but we need to see a photo to authenticate this. I hope our moderator can move your question to the authentication section.


----------



## Balalaikina

Boxermom, thank you for help. I'll try to make pics and attach.


----------



## Balalaikina

Please see the pictures, I hope this works
Looking forward to your opinion. Many thanks again,


----------



## boxermom

Balalaikina said:


> Please see the pictures, I hope this works
> Looking forward to your opinion. Many thanks again,



thank you for the extra photos--very nice ones, too. My photography skills aren't good.
It's definitely authentic. The newer tags don't tell us the color, but the closest I could find in my catalogs from the past couple years could be *Plaster* or *Stucco*.

Some members here have an amazing ability to determine colors. I hope one of them comments for you, so you will know. The bag is beautiful--the Roma style is always a classic.


----------



## Love Of My Life

boxermom said:


> thank you for the extra photos--very nice ones, too. My photography skills aren't good.
> It's definitely authentic. The newer tags don't tell us the color, but the closest I could find in my catalogs from the past couple years could be *Plaster* or *Stucco*.
> ,
> 
> Some members here have an amazing ability to determine colors. I hope one of them comments for you, so you will know. The bag is beautiful--the Roma style is always a classic.


 

   The bag is beautiful & very wearable...if you decide to purchase it,
   enjoy it


----------



## BVmutAddict

Balalaikina said:


> Hello, dear community, I was reading the forum for quite a while, but was not able to locate on the bags that I am thinking of buying.
> 
> It seems authentic and sold in an authorized shop (look like, but that's Ukraine). It should be from 2011, but I can't fins it anywhere on the internet.
> 
> The originality tag says: B00034863s
> 
> Thank you very much for helping me identify what is this and what is the colour name.
> - Olga



This bag is referred to the "Boston Bag"  by most SAs and this is the link on the BV website.
http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/top-handle-bag_cod45207294wq.html

I owned this bag in Shadow color and definitely prefer it over the new Montaigne bag.
It is made of light calf leather, that also makes it hold its shape better and not as heavy as the Roma.


----------



## Balalaikina

boxermom, hotshot, BVmutAddict - dear ladies, thank you so much for help.
Now this light beige-grayish baby is resting in a beautiful brown bag near my table in the office and I an anxious to take it home and take pictures.

I will post as soon as can get to my camera


----------



## boxermom

Balalaikina said:


> boxermom, hotshot, BVmutAddict - dear ladies, thank you so much for help.
> Now this light beige-grayish baby is resting in a beautiful brown bag near my table in the office and I an anxious to take it home and take pictures.
> 
> I will post as soon as can get to my camera



My mistake--I called it the Roma. I know better:shame:


----------



## BVmutAddict

Experts out there.  I'd appreciate if you'd let me know what color is code 6260.    TIA!


----------



## boxermom

BVmutAddict said:


> Experts out there.  I'd appreciate if you'd let me know what color is code 6260.    TIA!



Pourpre with the Brunito (dark) hardware.


----------



## BVmutAddict

boxermom said:


> Pourpre with the Brunito (dark) hardware.



Thanks Boxermom!!  You're always the best!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Please someone ID this. Thanks in advance


----------



## septembersiren

its a belly veneta




MrsRance said:


> Please someone ID this. Thanks in advance


----------



## HelenaOfficial

septembersiren said:


> its a belly veneta



Thank you, do you know what color is this? Is it Coral Red?


----------



## shih_tzu_lover

MrsRance said:


> Thank you, do you know what color is this? Is it Coral Red?


 

I believe the color is Corniola.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Thank you dear shih_tzu_lover :thumbup:


----------



## septembersiren

no I don't know the color 
I lost my list of color code 




MrsRance said:


> Thank you, do you know what color is this? Is it Coral Red?


----------



## jroger1

Can anyone identify the off-white color 9617 from 2009?  TIA


----------



## TDL

jroger1 said:


> Can anyone identify the off-white color 9617 from 2009?  TIA



The color name is Mineral.


----------



## v21

Hi fellow TFPer's,

I was wondering if anyone could help ID this beautiful bag? It's been listed on Neiman Marcus as a pre-fall 2013 bag! TIA!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

septembersiren said:


> no I don't know the color
> I lost my list of color code



It's okay dear...thank you


----------



## Filipe Portes

beautiful...


----------



## septembersiren

not all bags have names 
in fact only icon bags are supposed to have names 
and I con bag is one they reproduce year after year
this bag is beautiful IMO
it is one of the no name bags





v21 said:


> Hi fellow TFPer's,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help ID this beautiful bag? It's been listed on Neiman Marcus as a pre-fall 2013 bag! TIA!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hi,

This is my first post. Yesterday I won a BV on ebay.  I bid for it on impulse as I only saw it 15 minutes before it ended so couldn't get any more info from the seller. I haven't paid for it yet and have asked the seller to send more pics so I can post it in the authentication section.  In the meantime can anyone tell me what this is, how old it is and how much it would have originally retailed for.  If anyone can point me to another, better pic of the same style bag that would be great. Since winning it I think I've worked out its Marco Polo which means it's coated canvas, right?  So the listing wasn't correct calling it embossed leather.  I love the colour - it's winter here in Australia so it perfect for the season!  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-...Vcca9YMo3Y4Bt1%2F9beE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## boxermom

Two.time.bags said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post. Yesterday I won a BV on ebay.  I bid for it on impulse as I only saw it 15 minutes before it ended so couldn't get any more info from the seller. I haven't paid for it yet and have asked the seller to send more pics so I can post it in the authentication section.  In the meantime can anyone tell me what this is, how old it is and how much it would have originally retailed for.  If anyone can point me to another, better pic of the same style bag that would be great. Since winning it I think I've worked out its Marco Polo which means it's coated canvas, right?  So the listing wasn't correct calling it embossed leather.  I love the colour - it's winter here in Australia so it perfect for the season!  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-...Vcca9YMo3Y4Bt1%2F9beE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Yes it's the coated canvas, usually called the Marco Polo collection. I don't think these had style names. It's older than my catalog collection goes so I have no idea what the original retail cost would have been. These were made in the 1990's, although some styles are being made now in the same material. We don't need any more photos-it's authentic.


----------



## Two.time.bags

boxermom said:


> Yes it's the coated canvas, usually called the Marco Polo collection. I don't think these had style names. It's older than my catalog collection goes so I have no idea what the original retail cost would have been. These were made in the 1990's, although some styles are being made now in the same material. We don't need any more photos-it's authentic.


 
Thanks so much I really appreciate your time.  I'll pay for it now!


----------



## fwilliams119486

I don't know the name but the bag looks delicious!


----------



## v21

septembersiren said:


> not all bags have names
> in fact only icon bags are supposed to have names
> and I con bag is one they reproduce year after year
> this bag is beautiful IMO
> it is one of the no name bags



Hi Septembersiren,

Thanks so much for you time and input! The only thing I need to decide now is whether or not this seasonal bag is worth $3450. I'm new to BV and haven't owned anything BV, so I'm not exactly sure if the price is justifiable for the craftsmanship and whether or not my this should be my first BV purchase.


----------



## boxermom

v21 said:


> Hi Septembersiren,
> 
> Thanks so much for you time and input! The only thing I need to decide now is whether or not this seasonal bag is worth $3450. I'm new to BV and haven't owned anything BV, so I'm not exactly sure if the price is justifiable for the craftsmanship and whether or not my this should be my first BV purchase.



It's hard to tell from the photo but this may be one of the BV bags with the super-soft nappa leather. I saw one in the Tyson's store in March (not this style) and the leather was the softest I've ever felt--like silk and butter combined. I don't know how they tan and treat it to get this result but it's amazing.

v21, NM has a generous return policy if you don't like it once receiving it.


----------



## jburgh

MrsRance said:


> Please someone ID this. Thanks in advance



It is indeed Corniola, like *s_t_l* indicated.  Gorgeous color and wonderful stlye!


----------



## septembersiren

if it is a seasonal bag then I would grab it 
since it is Nero it would take a long time for it to go on sale or show in the after market
you might try bluefly because they discount their bags 
it is a beautiful bag 
it is extremely classy 
reminds me of  Grace Kelly or Sophia Loren 
i could see them carrying it 






v21 said:


> Hi Septembersiren,
> 
> Thanks so much for you time and input! The only thing I need to decide now is whether or not this seasonal bag is worth $3450. I'm new to BV and haven't owned anything BV, so I'm not exactly sure if the price is justifiable for the craftsmanship and whether or not my this should be my first BV purchase.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

jburgh said:


> It is indeed Corniola, like *s_t_l* indicated.  Gorgeous color and wonderful stlye!



Thank you so much *jburgh*


----------



## v21

septembersiren said:


> if it is a seasonal bag then I would grab it
> since it is Nero it would take a long time for it to go on sale or show in the after market
> you might try bluefly because they discount their bags
> it is a beautiful bag
> it is extremely classy
> reminds me of  Grace Kelly or Sophia Loren
> i could see them carrying it



Hi Septembersiren,

Thanks so much for your input! I will definitely look into it! The only problem is that I want to see this bag in person before I make the purchase, but I live in Vancouver and we have a lousy selection of BV. Most likely will look up and call a few stores in Washington state!


----------



## v21

boxermom said:


> It's hard to tell from the photo but this may be one of the BV bags with the super-soft nappa leather. I saw one in the Tyson's store in March (not this style) and the leather was the softest I've ever felt--like silk and butter combined. I don't know how they tan and treat it to get this result but it's amazing.
> 
> v21, NM has a generous return policy if you don't like it once receiving it.



Hi Boxermom,

Thanks so much for your input! I really appreciate it! I'll look into it as I was thinking of using this as a new everyday bag!


----------



## septembersiren

call Joyce in Atlanta and see if she will consign it to you 

3500 Peachtree Road Northeast Space 1104A Atlanta, Georgia
Atlanta
P: +1 404 467 8705

I used to work for her in BV Atlantic city 
she is great




v21 said:


> Hi Septembersiren,
> 
> Thanks so much for your input! I will definitely look into it! The only problem is that I want to see this bag in person before I make the purchase, but I live in Vancouver and we have a lousy selection of BV. Most likely will look up and call a few stores in Washington state!


----------



## jroger1

Can someone identify color code 7200, it's a pale yellow large veneta.  Thanks.


----------



## Kandyroxy

v21 said:


> Hi Boxermom,
> 
> Thanks so much for your input! I really appreciate it! I'll look into it as I was thinking of using this as a new everyday bag!



V21- it's so nerve racking when you get into a new brand and the price point isn't such that one can just make rash decisions. BUT, I can tell you that I agonized over my first BV and ended up nearly missing out on the bag that spoke to my heart. Luckily, I got it and paid full price. After extensive reaearch research and a long wish list later, my first purchase is probably the one BV that I will never sell. It never pops up for resale and is a color that will will be timeless. 

I am sooooo glad I pulled the trigger. There's a little dirty I sing- it was a Paul McCartney song in the 80s. I remind myself sometimes. It says- you gotta get uh huh- you gotta get it, don't forget it may not come around again. You gotta get and you gotta get it good. 
: ).


----------



## Kandyroxy

v21 said:


> Hi fellow TFPer's,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help ID this beautiful bag? It's been listed on Neiman Marcus as a pre-fall 2013 bag! TIA!


 
Btw- I LOVE this bag : )


----------



## indiaink

This appears to be a deerskin Veneta with snakeskin or Ayers fettuce? Anybody have any info about this pretty bag?


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> This appears to be a deerskin Veneta with snakeskin or Ayers fettuce? Anybody have any info about this pretty bag?


Never mind - I found it - it's the 'special edition' Veneta from S/S 2007 &#8211; Cervo Ayers Veneta in poudre.


----------



## lkweh

indiaink said:


> Never mind - I found it - it's the 'special edition' Veneta from S/S 2007  Cervo Ayers Veneta in poudre.



It's pretty, Indiaink. It's so You. I don't see any Ayers in it though?


----------



## indiaink

lkweh said:


> It's pretty, Indiaink. It's so You. I don't see any Ayers in it though?


The woven design and the fettuce.

Thank you


----------



## sasham

hi,
may i ask about info for my second bv wallet as shown below. i got it from my friend who said she only use it twice and it is a vintage one. the color is hard to define for me.
thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## boxermom

sasham said:


> hi,
> may i ask about info for my second bv wallet as shown below. i got it from my friend who said she only use it twice and it is a vintage one. the color is hard to define for me.
> thank you so much for your help!!!



That tag has been in use for the last couple years only, so this is newer, not vintage. Where did your friend get it?


----------



## sasham

boxermom said:


> That tag has been in use for the last couple years only, so this is newer, not vintage. Where did your friend get it?


so glad for your reply!lol i asked her and it is a gift from others. i believe she will not give me a fake one but really wanna know the info about this wallet.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello ladies



Anyone know this? The hardware looks past season. 

Thanks


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Sorry double post

Thanks


----------



## joy&lv

Can you tell me the style of the bag in this picture from Woodbury outlet? The pair in the mid level for $524. Is the second photo a similar style?


----------



## twin-fun

joy&lv said:


> Can you tell me the style of the bag in this picture from Woodbury outlet? The pair in the mid level for $524. Is the second photo a similar style?



I believe both are Knot hobos but I'm sure someone more versed in all the different styles will provide more info.


----------



## septembersiren

I believe they were a sesonal sloane 
old bags 
surprised they are still in the outlet 





joy&lv said:


> Can you tell me the style of the bag in this picture from Woodbury outlet? The pair in the mid level for $524. Is the second photo a similar style?


----------



## shih_tzu_lover

septembersiren said:


> I believe they were a sesonal sloane
> old bags
> surprised they are still in the outlet


 

I believe this style is now a "made for outlet" bag.


----------



## septembersiren

certainly could be an outlet bag
I am not always right but certainly not always wrong 
I am only human 






shih_tzu_lover said:


> I believe this style is now a "made for outlet" bag.


----------



## kimk

Hi All.  I saw this for sale today and wondered if anyone could ID this bag for me.  Does anyone know the name/production date/approx. price?

I think I would be crazy to buy this bag from an ebay seller located in Japan who only has a history of 8 sales...right?

But while I try to talk myself over this crush, I would be quite interested in learning more about the bag.

Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

kimk said:


> Hi All.  I saw this for sale today and wondered if anyone could ID this bag for me.  Does anyone know the name/production date/approx. price?
> 
> I think I would be crazy to buy this bag from an ebay seller located in Japan who only has a history of 8 sales...right?
> 
> But while I try to talk myself over this crush, I would be quite interested in learning more about the bag.
> 
> Thanks!


I think this is from the F/W 07 collection, the studded Veneta - check this link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-style-reference/bv-to-bv-size-comparisons-no-chatting-please-525804.html#post13070039


----------



## kimk

indiaink said:


> I think this is from the F/W 07 collection, the studded Veneta - check this link:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-style-reference/bv-to-bv-size-comparisons-no-chatting-please-525804.html#post13070039


Ah ha!  Thank you!  I like it -- I think -- but think I should see it in person...


----------



## katev

Is this bag made of Karung snakeskin?

I know that this is not a BV bag but I am posting it here because I'm guessing that it is made of Karung snakeskin but I am not sure; so I thought that perhaps the Bottega Veneta experts might be able to assist me? 

I won this (made in Italy in 2008) snakeskin Coach bag on a charity auction site. I haven't received the bag yet but I have been trying to find out more about it. After looking at pics of various types of snakeskin bags, I think it is Karung, but that's just a guess. I have posted a few pics here and you can find more auction photos at the link below. 

Thanks in advance for your help!  

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/im-asking-tpf-help-identify-exotic-mystery-bag-826716.html


----------



## indiaink

I think it's embossed - Coach doesn't normally use snakeskin.  I certainly can't see any scales, per se.  At least you know it's a Parker.  Hope this is authentic - fancy creed patch, for sure.

ETA This could be a special edition - but that's Coach territory.  Apparently some bags have been done in Italy but from what I'm reading the last one was early 2000s.


----------



## septembersiren

Coach does not make exotic skins 
it is embossed 
but I don't really know coach 
perhaps you should post this in the coach thread


----------



## katev

indiaink said:


> I think it's embossed - Coach doesn't normally use snakeskin.  I certainly can't see any scales, per se.  At least you know it's a Parker.  Hope this is authentic - fancy creed patch, for sure.
> 
> ETA This could be a special edition - but that's Coach territory.  Apparently some bags have been done in Italy but from what I'm reading the last one was early 2000s.


 


septembersiren said:


> Coach does not make exotic skins
> it is embossed
> but I don't really know coach
> perhaps you should post this in the coach thread


 
I did post it on the Coach forum but although the authenticators have stated that it is genuine I haven't found anyone that has seen this specific bag before. 

The more recent Coach snakeskin bags are embossed print leather but Coach has made exotic genuine snakeskin bags in the past, and the creed patch always states that it is made of genuine python (or snake) like the bag at the link below (NMA).

Coach no longer makes complete lines of bags in Italy but they have made some specialty bags there in recent years. 

I am confident that it is genuine snakeskin but I am trying to identify the breed of snake, it doesn't look like python, I was thinking karung but I am not sure.

Thanks in advance for your help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEGAC...733?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6fe0588d


----------



## jburgh

katev said:


> Is this bag made of Karung snakeskin?
> 
> I know that this is not a BV bag but I am posting it here because I'm guessing that it is made of Karung snakeskin but I am not sure; so I thought that perhaps the Bottega Veneta experts might be able to assist me?
> 
> I won this (made in Italy in 2008) snakeskin Coach bag on a charity auction site. I haven't received the bag yet but I have been trying to find out more about it. After looking at pics of various types of snakeskin bags, I think it is Karung, but that's just a guess. I have posted a few pics here and you can find more auction photos at the link below.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/im-asking-tpf-help-identify-exotic-mystery-bag-826716.html




I cannot tell if it is genuine snake without handling the skin to feel the scales.  However, the scale size and pattern is consistent with Karung.


----------



## katev

jburgh said:


> I cannot tell if it is genuine snake without handling the skin to feel the scales.  However, the scale size and pattern is consistent with Karung.


 
Thank you so much! Another TPFer identified the bag as a Parker Exotics Shoulder Flap (small flap bag) and I have just found an article stating that it was made in luxe python and delicate karung snakeskin, see below.

Thanks again!

Coach 2009Spring Collection

| Monday,22 December 2008

Posted in: Style

BY JULIET HUANG 

The range of bags from the CoachSpring 2009 Womens Collection has been raved by fashion addicts as the fashionhouse's most delightful to date

Notable collections include theultra femme and edgy Parker, vintage Bonnie and refreshing Madison. Parkerfeatures its Nappa leather Shoulder Bag and Satchel, and oversized bags, all ofwhich come in whimsical, bold pastel colours and embellished with cold brassand silver hardware, a study in feminine toughness. Their round, unstructuredsilhouettes are also a snug sight. The Parker Shoulder Flap for evening datesis delivered in rose gold hardware, luxe silver python, and delicate Karungsnakeskin.

http://www.luxury-insider.com/luxury-news/2008/12/coach-2009-spring-collection


----------



## katev

jburgh said:


> I cannot tell if it is genuine snake without handling the skin to feel the scales.  However, the scale size and pattern is consistent with Karung.


 
Thanks again for your help! I received the bag and it is beautiful and in excellent condition, you can see my reveal pics at the link below.

I realize that as a Coach bag it is an upscale bag but not a premier designer bag; but it is a beautiful, genune Karung snakeskin bag made in Italy and I really love it!

I have been reading about the proper way to care for snakeskin bags here on TPF and I have already purchased a bottle of DYO reptile conditioner!  

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/my...-bag-reveal-modeling-827804.html#post25006105


----------



## iredder

Hi, I recently bought the bag in the photo and would like to know more about it. I cannot find any white paper tag like I have seen in many of the posts here, so I wonder if this is a clue to its age? It may have come originally from Canada as I found a Canadian penny in the pocket. 

Many thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

well it is a man's messenger bag
I don't know how old it is but older than 2-009
look in the zipper inside pocket for the white tag
other than that it has no name 





iredder said:


> Hi, I recently bought the bag in the photo and would like to know more about it. I cannot find any white paper tag like I have seen in many of the posts here, so I wonder if this is a clue to its age? It may have come originally from Canada as I found a Canadian penny in the pocket.
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## iredder

septembersiren said:


> well it is a man's messenger bag
> I don't know how old it is but older than 2-009
> look in the zipper inside pocket for the white tag
> other than that it has no name


Thanks! Unfortunately, there is no tag on the inside zipper pocket, or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## indiaink

iredder said:


> Hi, I recently bought the bag in the photo and would like to know more about it. I cannot find any white paper tag like I have seen in many of the posts here, so I wonder if this is a clue to its age? It may have come originally from Canada as I found a Canadian penny in the pocket.
> 
> Many thanks!





iredder said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately, there is no tag on the inside zipper pocket, or anywhere else for that matter.


Looking at the heat stamp and the lack of the tag, I don't believe this to be an authentic Bottega Veneta bag.  You may want to post in the "Authenticate This..." thread.


----------



## boxermom

indiaink said:


> Looking at the heat stamp and the lack of the tag, I don't believe this to be an authentic Bottega Veneta bag.  You may want to post in the "Authenticate This..." thread.



good catch, indiaink.


----------



## indiaink

boxermom said:


> good catch, indiaink.


Trained by the best, I was!


----------



## boxermom

indiaink said:


> Trained by the best, I was!



This bag looks so much like my first BV-the fake one--that it kinda makes me ill. wish I'd known about PF then.

Good work.


----------



## woodenchopstix

Has anyone seen this style? I don't recognize the BV logo.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...647?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3500fd8f

Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

woodenchopstix said:


> Has anyone seen this style? I don't recognize the BV logo.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...647?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3500fd8f
> 
> Thanks!


It's vintage BV.


----------



## woodenchopstix

Thank you! Was worried it might be a fake one.


----------



## BVmutAddict

I would appreciate if our expert TPffers can tell me what the color is for code 4362?   

TIA!!


----------



## jroger1

No luck on searching for color codes 4261 and 9800.  Can someone help?  Thanks.


----------



## indiaink

BVmutAddict said:


> I would appreciate if our expert TPffers can tell me what the color is for code 4362?
> 
> TIA!!


I don't have this one, either ...



jroger1 said:


> No luck on searching for color codes 4261 and 9800.  Can someone help?  Thanks.


9800 is Naturale FW 05, SS 12 (Karung).  I don't have 4261.


----------



## jburgh

BVmutAddict said:


> I would appreciate if our expert TPffers can tell me what the color is for code 4362?
> 
> TIA!!



I don't have this - can you post a picture?


----------



## jburgh

BVmutAddict said:


> I would appreciate if our expert TPffers can tell me what the color is for code 4362?
> 
> TIA!!



Spoke too soon - it is Empire from Resort 10/11 & Spring 2011


----------



## BVmutAddict

jburgh said:


> Spoke too soon - it is Empire from Resort 10/11 & Spring 2011



Thanks jburgh!!!!  That's a great help!


----------



## Bagaday

Hi. I'm trying to ID a BV I recently saw on someone in a shopping mall - no pics. It looked like a cross between a Sloan & Pyramid. It had a fold-over flap closure, single shoulder strap and the rings were metal (not braided leather). Any ideas would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jburgh

Bagaday said:


> Hi. I'm trying to ID a BV I recently saw on someone in a shopping mall - no pics. It looked like a cross between a Sloan & Pyramid. It had a fold-over flap closure, single shoulder strap and the rings were metal (not braided leather). Any ideas would be appreciated. Thank you.



Have you already looked through the reference library?  Color would help.


----------



## Bagaday

jburgh said:


> Have you already looked through the reference library?  Color would help.



Yes, I tried to do various searches through the libraries, etc using key words and came up empty. Asking for help is mostly a last resort for me  thanks.


----------



## Bagaday

jburgh said:


> Have you already looked through the reference library?  Color would help.


It was Nero.


----------



## Mousse

Did it have pockets on the sides? I'm wondering if it could be a Cocker.


----------



## Bagaday

Mousse said:


> Did it have pockets on the sides? I'm wondering if it could be a Cocker.


No, no pockets. I did a blind search on the web and did find it at Malleries. They called it a 'Fold Over' Flap Hobo.


----------



## Mousse

Bagaday said:


> No, no pockets. I did a blind search on the web and did find it at Malleries. They called it a 'Fold Over' Flap Hobo.



So now I'm curious. Can you post the Malleries link so the BVette clan can chime in?


----------



## Bagaday

Mousse said:


> So now I'm curious. Can you post the Malleries link so the BVette clan can chime in?



Sure, I really liked how it looked but wanted to see if I could find more info here at tpf.

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...ck-fold-over-shoulder-bag-i-106218-s-333.html


----------



## jburgh

Bagaday said:


> Sure, I really liked how it looked but wanted to see if I could find more info here at tpf.
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...ck-fold-over-shoulder-bag-i-106218-s-333.html




I remember that bag!  It was from the season a year or so ago where there were 3 or 4 different pinks.  Let me look into it further.  I do not recall anyone here doing a reveal.


----------



## Bagaday

jburgh said:


> I remember that bag!  It was from the season a year or so ago where there were 3 or 4 different pinks.  Let me look into it further.  I do not recall anyone here doing a reveal.


Thanks very much, any additional info would be appreciated!


----------



## LGY STYL

Hello All BV experts.. 

 I purchased a BV and I need help reading the vintage label. 

 there are three lines 

 Line #1 - 10100101019GLD
 Line # 2 - 9L000143050013
 Line # 3 - 912037

 The bag is in excellent condition ... its already broken in since its older.. so I would like to keep it but I would like to know if its real.. 

 thanks. 

 LK 

 here is the link 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281147198299...84.m1439.l2649


----------



## indiaink

LGY STYL said:


> Hello All BV experts..
> 
> I purchased a BV and I need help reading the vintage label.
> 
> there are three lines
> 
> Line #1 - 10100101019GLD
> Line # 2 - 9L000143050013
> Line # 3 - 912037
> 
> The bag is in excellent condition ... its already broken in since its older.. so I would like to keep it but I would like to know if its real..
> 
> thanks.
> 
> LK
> 
> here is the link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281147198299...84.m1439.l2649


I don't know how to read the lines of numbers on the label, but based on the label and other markings, this is an authentic vintage Bottega Veneta.


----------



## GatesGal

Hi.  I have owned this bag for about 8 years.  I bought it used on ebay. I do not doubt it's authenticity.  I have actually had the BV store in SF send it back to BV to see if if could be cleaned, and it can not. SO I have two questions.  Does anyone know anything about this bag? Style, year, etc? I should have asked when I had it sent back, but I never thought I would have to part with it.  Second, has anyone ever had any success with dying a BV bag a darker color? This bag is just too dirty to use any longer. 
This bag is quite large.  The drop from the handles is almost 18", and it is about 16" across if you don't flatten it out.  Flattened out with the bag empty it is about 21" across.  The width of the bottom is almost 6".

Thanks so much in advance for any help. Take care.


----------



## twin-fun

GatesGal said:


> Hi.  I have owned this bag for about 8 years.  I bought it used on ebay. I do not doubt it's authenticity.  I have actually had the BV store in SF send it back to BV to see if if could be cleaned, and it can not. SO I have two questions.  Does anyone know anything about this bag? Style, year, etc? I should have asked when I had it sent back, but I never thought I would have to part with it.  Second, has anyone ever had any success with dying a BV bag a darker color? This bag is just too dirty to use any longer.
> This bag is quite large.  The drop from the handles is almost 18", and it is about 16" across if you don't flatten it out.  Flattened out with the bag empty it is about 21" across.  The width of the bottom is almost 6".
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for any help. Take care.



A picture of the bag in question would be helpful.


----------



## GatesGal

So I found out the name of the bag is Campana.  I think it is the large one.  Here is a picture from a website.  I can't get my pictures to load.  So now I know the name.  Here is my question.  Has anyone had success dying a purse? Or should I just try to sell it on ebay to someone who will just use it the way it is? And if so what would it be worth in dirty condition?


----------



## indiaink

GatesGal said:


> So I found out the name of the bag is Campana.  I think it is the large one.  Here is a picture from a website.  I can't get my pictures to load.  So now I know the name.  Here is my question.  Has anyone had success dying a purse? Or should I just try to sell it on ebay to someone who will just use it the way it is? And if so what would it be worth in dirty condition?


It is not recommended to dye a woven bag with a suede lining like BV bags - you're creating a recipe for disaster.  If you want to keep the bag and get it cleaned, Bottega Veneta offers a spa service for cleaning their bags - I'd check with the NYC flagship store to get a second opinion; it makes no sense to me that it can't be cleaned, but then I haven't seen the bag so don't know how bad it is.  If you want to get rid of the bag, sell it on e-Bay as it is.  Check past sales of Bottega Veneta Campana bags on e-Bay to get a relative value.  Good luck to you.


----------



## jburgh

I have never seen a dyed BV, only other brands (ex. Choo) and it was always a disaster. You would have to remove the lining completely first.  Then who knows what type of dye is best to cover what is already there?  Even if you get lucky on your first try, you could not sell it as a regular BV  I would definitely take indiaink's suggestion and look into cleaning it.


----------



## GatesGal

Thanks so much for your reply.  I really appreciate it.  It was sent back to Bottega in Italy and they said it can't be cleaned because of the texture of the leather.  It is such a shame.  I will sell it on ebay.  I am just always afraid that even if you describe it "as is", that people will complain : (    Ebay is just not like it was 10 years ago.


----------



## jroger1

Is this fuschia?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161097220598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Color code is 5272 from 2009.


----------



## indiaink

jroger1 said:


> Is this fuschia?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161097220598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> Color code is 5272 from 2009.


Yes it is, with Brunito hardware.


----------



## TDL

jroger1 said:


> Is this fuschia?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161097220598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> Color code is 5272 from 2009.



No, this is *Orchid* (based on the info you provided)


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> Yes it is, with Brunito hardware.





TDL said:


> No, this is *Orchid* (based on the info you provided)


My God, my brain fell out of my head last night - I looked at that code in my master document, and translated 'fuschia' as 'orchid'.  Man.

Thanks for the catch TDL!


----------



## Smaug

Hi everyone! I am just about to buy my first BV! Sooo excited. Just need some imformation on the style though.

It's a medium sized woven tote style bag but more rectangularish. There's no zip. It has an adjustable shoulder strap- the strap slides to form a long sling or can be used as a two handle style. The SA told me it's a classic and called it 'rakutan' (not sure about the spelling). I cannot find anything online.

Can someone help in identifying please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## septembersiren

pictures would be helpful
where was the SA from BV, NM, Barney's ?????





Smaug said:


> Hi everyone! I am just about to buy my first BV! Sooo excited. Just need some imformation on the style though.
> 
> It's a medium sized woven tote style bag but more rectangularish. There's no zip. It has an adjustable shoulder strap- the strap slides to form a long sling or can be used as a two handle style. The SA told me it's a classic and called it 'rakutan' (not sure about the spelling). I cannot find anything online.
> 
> Can someone help in identifying please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smaug

I'm not from the US....this was in New Delhi, India....not sure how the SAs are in here. Will try to take a photo tomorrow. Thanks!!!


----------



## indiaink

jroger1 said:


> Can someone identify color code 7200, it's a pale yellow large veneta.  Thanks.


Not seeing that you ever got a response on this...?  I don't have this code in my lists, would like to know the answer as well.


----------



## cooper1

Can someone please help me identify what bag belongs to this tag? Any help would be super!! TIA!


----------



## indiaink

cooper1 said:


> Can someone please help me identify what bag belongs to this tag? Any help would be super!! TIA!
> View attachment 2321585


Hmmm - googling that first number shows it apparently belonged to a pretty green Cervo Hobo that was sold at Shirise at one time... the number keeps pulling up this bag at Shirise through ShopStyle... ?

http://www.shopstyle.com/item/bottega-veneta-shirise-hobos-212741v174r-green-hobo-handbags/168390021

But then - another page says it's a dark blue hobo ...

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pt&u=http://www.farfetch.com.br/shopping/women/item10047241.aspx&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dbottega%2Bveneta%2B212741V174R%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3Dyro%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US:official


----------



## smurfSMURF

Dear ladies,

Does anyone happen to know the name of BV color code "2802"? Does it come in nappa and also calf? Thank you!

Smurf


----------



## indiaink

smurfSMURF said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Does anyone happen to know the name of BV color code "2802"? Does it come in nappa and also calf? Thank you!
> 
> Smurf


2802 is Chene (python, cervo) from Resort 10/11


----------



## smurfSMURF

Thanks IndiaInk! You are awesome


----------



## smurfSMURF

indiaink said:


> 2802 is Chene (python, cervo) from Resort 10/11



I just google search "cervo". It's a smooth non-woven leather, right?

I just bought a 2010 sloane with color code 2802. Went to BV shop today and the salesperson says it's cow leather. She did not make any comment on authenticity though.

I will post pictures in authenticate thread then.

Thanks so much,
Smurf


----------



## blueiris

smurfSMURF said:


> I just google search "cervo". It's a smooth non-woven leather, right?
> 
> I just bought a 2010 sloane with color code 2802. Went to BV shop today and the salesperson says it's cow leather. She did not make any comment on authenticity though.
> 
> I will post pictures in authenticate thread then.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Smurf



I just replied in the other thread.  I still think it's chene.

Cervo is deer skin, from my understanding.

In recent years, Sloane has been made from calf, true.


----------



## smurfSMURF

blueiris said:


> I just replied in the other thread.  I still think it's chene.
> 
> Cervo is deer skin, from my understanding.
> 
> In recent years, Sloane has been made from calf, true.



Blueiris,

After a few hours reading through bottega threads here and compare colors in photos, I also think my bag is in chene. It looks exactly like caramel toffee as other purseforum member explained it.

However, I also see somewhere here that Chene color code is 2880. So I got a little confused. I guess, maybe BV has more than one numbers assigned to one color? Noce also has two : 2510 and 2660 !

Anyway, thank you again for replying to my post :salute:


----------



## septembersiren

the number changes due to hardware 
if it has gold hardware it might have one code 
the exact same color might have a different code for brunito hardware 





smurfSMURF said:


> Blueiris,
> 
> After a few hours reading through bottega threads here and compare colors in photos, I also think my bag is in chene. It looks exactly like caramel toffee as other purseforum member explained it.
> 
> However, I also see somewhere here that Chene color code is 2880. So I got a little confused. I guess, maybe BV has more than one numbers assigned to one color? Noce also has two : 2510 and 2660 !
> 
> Anyway, thank you again for replying to my post :salute:


----------



## smurfSMURF

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/color-id-help-chene-or-noce-704055.html


septembersiren said:


> the number changes due to hardware
> if it has gold hardware it might have one code
> the exact same color might have a different code for brunito hardware



Thank you for your reply SeptemberSiren :worthy:

Actually, I also learnt from you on color code 2880. I read it on thread : http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/color-id-help-chene-or-noce-704055.html

I can always find what I look for in purseforum !!


----------



## djkj

Can someone help identify this bag model and year?  Thanks


----------



## jroger1

Can you tell from the new style tags the color/code?  Which red this is, blood or boucher?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331021855448?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_295wt_917


----------



## boxermom

jroger1 said:


> Can you tell from the new style tags the color/code?  Which red this is, blood or boucher?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331021855448?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_295wt_917



The new codes don't give us the color code information. This looks like Blood, but I'm not certain.

BTW, your request for authenticating an Ostrich Knot---I think while preparing for the SO order of the stretch Knots, jburgh was told that Knots hadn't come in Ostrich before our special order.


----------



## BVmutAddict

jroger1 said:


> Can you tell from the new style tags the color/code?  Which red this is, blood or boucher?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331021855448?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_295wt_917



Looks like blood from the pictures.


----------



## jroger1

Ladies with the color code lists:  is 2805 from 2008 ash?  Are there two different colors, ash and ash scuro?  Thank you.


----------



## septembersiren

yes there was ash and ash scuro
I am not sure what the difference was since they both looked the same to me
maybe one was nappa and the other exotic skin but not sure about that 
I frankly don't remember


----------



## TDL

jroger1 said:


> Ladies with the color code lists:  is 2805 from 2008 ash?  Are there two different colors, ash and ash scuro?  Thank you.



2805 is Ash Scuro.  It is darker and have stronger olive tones than Ash (more taupey-beigey brown).


----------



## jroger1

TDL said:


> 2805 is Ash Scuro. It is darker and have stronger olive tones than Ash (more taupey-beigey brown).


 
Thank you.  BV brown's are tricky at best, that's why I always ask the experts.  Got a light brown bag (toffee I think) a while back I really did not like all that much because it had pink/mauve undertones.


----------



## boxermom

My color code list shows 2805 as Ash from the 2009/2010 Resort collection and Ash Scuro as 2864 from Resort 2008/2009, so I am confused!


----------



## TDL

Both codes are for Ash Scuro.  I once had a Veneta so I'm positive on 2805. The other one is  specifically for Ash Scuro on a Campana (diff. hardware).  Ash was a color used in F/W 2008 and earlier.


----------



## Mousse

djkj said:


> Can someone help identify this bag model and year?]
> 
> It's a vintage BV pre-Tomas when bags were not named and date codes were not printed on the back of the tag. The leather was called Marco Polo. Looks to be in fabulous condition and appears to be authentic. The lining is in great shape. Do you own it?


----------



## closuitm

I got this one from a thrift store - I was so surprised to see the logo plaque inside! what do you guys think?
http://i.imgur.com/MnsB4QZ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/idRdftf.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/MpzJDes.jpg

all metal zippers, too!


----------



## boxermom

closuitm said:


> I got this one from a thrift store - I was so surprised to see the logo plaque inside! what do you guys think?
> http://i.imgur.com/MnsB4QZ.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/idRdftf.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/MpzJDes.jpg
> 
> all metal zippers, too!



The plaque looks authentic. Can you post a photo of a zipper pull? It looks well-loved.


----------



## closuitm

It is very worn! The leather has gotten that crinkly look.
The zipper pull on the outside pocket has a little leather knot:
http://i.imgur.com/NdGgIbC.jpg

The main zipper for the middle compartment is a oval with a circular cutout and some kind of triangular design on the sides of the cutout: http://i.imgur.com/jpu7s6l.jpg

The zipper pull on the pocket by the plaque is a little diamond shaped cutout: http://i.imgur.com/BwZ2AhA.jpg


----------



## boxermom

closuitm said:


> It is very worn! The leather has gotten that crinkly look.
> The zipper pull on the outside pocket has a little leather knot:
> http://i.imgur.com/NdGgIbC.jpg
> 
> The main zipper for the middle compartment is a oval with a circular cutout and some kind of triangular design on the sides of the cutout: http://i.imgur.com/jpu7s6l.jpg
> 
> The zipper pull on the pocket by the plaque is a little diamond shaped cutout: http://i.imgur.com/BwZ2AhA.jpg



All of the zipper pulls look authentic. I can't explain why they aren't the same, but I still think it's authentic vintage.


----------



## djkj

Hi Mousse, 

    Yes I own the vintage black bag  that you commented on.  This bag has never been used, and has been in storage brand new for a while in the original dust bag with original paper stuffing in the bag.  What do you think the value of the bag might be?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## skinnydog

I would like to ask the forum about the red color of the BV servo hobo from 2009.  Is the red leather color more orange/red or blue/red?


----------



## Mousse

skinnydog said:


> I would like to ask the forum about the red color of the BV servo hobo from 2009.  Is the red leather color more orange/red or blue/red?



Do you mean Fever from cruise 2009/2010? If so, the Cervo hobo is a very tomato red. There are no blue undertones.


----------



## indiaink

skinnydog said:


> I would like to ask the forum about the red color of the BV servo hobo from 2009.  Is the red leather color more orange/red or blue/red?





Mousse said:


> Do you mean Fever from cruise 2009/2010? If so, the Cervo hobo is a very tomato red. There are no blue undertones.



If you do indeed mean Fever, it also has no orange undertones - it is a true clear red. (Just picked up one myself, Mousse - we are bag twins!  Love this color!)


----------



## SkipToMyLou

I just purchased my first BV. It's pre-loved and the seller didn't give any info on year or color name, so I'm hoping y'all can help me figure it out. I know it is a medium belly, and I'm guessing it's from 2010 because there is a 2010 on the label, but I could be totally wrong.

I'm a nerd and have a spreadsheet of all my bags with all their info so I'm hoping I can fill in the blanks. I'm also curious if you know the original retail price. 

All of these photos are from the seller. I can't for the life of me get a picture of the bag that isn't making it look like bright fuchsia. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## dkarnes

I have a Bottega Veneta Labeled purse, I would like to know if it is real, and what year it is pretty pretty please. On the snap it says Tohpo.J.pat 1431505 us pat 4453294 Thank you very much. Stephany


----------



## septembersiren

you need to post this in the authentication thread and someone will answer you 
looks vintage to me and by vintage I mean pre tomas maier 





dkarnes said:


> I have a Bottega Veneta Labeled purse, I would like to know if it is real, and what year it is pretty pretty please. On the snap it says Tohpo.J.pat 1431505 us pat 4453294 Thank you very much. Stephany


----------



## peegeebiz

Does anybody know what's the colour name for code 6160, please? It looks awfully like lilac but it's not.


----------



## luthienbabe

hi,

can anyone help me identify this style:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22129543018...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1086

the closest one that i could find is the BV limited edition laser cut "micro pizzo" bag.

any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## indiaink

luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> can anyone help me identify this style:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22129543018...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1086
> 
> the closest one that i could find is the BV limited edition laser cut "micro pizzo" bag.
> 
> any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


I commented on your 'authenticate this' post as well - I am sorry to say that I have no experience with this style, but I can tell you the straps don't look quite right - so hopefully someone who is familiar with this can comment.


----------



## septembersiren

I think this is the lido bag 
but I am not sure





luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> can anyone help me identify this style:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22129543018...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1086
> 
> the closest one that i could find is the BV limited edition laser cut "micro pizzo" bag.
> 
> any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## dkarnes

dkarnes said:


> I have a Bottega Veneta Labeled purse, I would like to know if it is real, and what year it is pretty pretty please. On the snap it says Tohpo.J.pat 1431505 us pat 4453294 Thank you very much. Stephany


Anyone please help?


----------



## dkarnes

dkarnes said:


> I have a Bottega Veneta Labeled purse, I would like to know if it is real, and what year it is pretty pretty please. On the snap it says Tohpo.J.pat 1431505 us pat 4453294 Thank you very much. Stephany




Anyone help please?


----------



## indiaink

dkarnes said:


> Anyone please help?





dkarnes said:


> I have a Bottega Veneta Labeled purse, I would like to know if it is real, and what year it is pretty pretty please. On the snap it says Tohpo.J.pat 1431505 us pat 4453294 Thank you very much. Stephany


Can't help without photos of the bag in question.


----------



## dkarnes

indiaink said:


> Can't help without photos of the bag in question.


http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...lor-age-post-here-115185-90.html#post25497405     Post #1346


----------



## dkarnes

dkarnes said:


> Anyone help please?


http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-v...l#post25497405     Post #1346


----------



## indiaink

dkarnes said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-v...l#post25497405     Post #1346



Sorry we missed that - this is a pretty old bag, pre-Tomas Maier - I don't have experience with the older bags; you'll need to post this in the Authenticate This thread - use this link, which will take you right to the post with the photos:

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/please-id-bv-style-color-age-post-here-115185-90.html#post25497405


----------



## boxermom

dkarnes said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-v...l#post25497405     Post #1346



It looks authentic to me.


----------



## peegeebiz

Got my paws on this BV beauty. Was wondering if you ladies could help me ID the style, please? Is it lizard, ayers? Or...both?  And the colour name? Thanks so much!


----------



## prestwick

Woa. I could be wrong but i think it is lizard. And the color is Ottone. Great find!


----------



## peegeebiz

prestwick said:


> Woa. I could be wrong but i think it is lizard. And the color is Ottone. Great find!




Thanks so much for the input! The wonders I find raiding my mother's closet!


----------



## Kitty S.

On the BV website the bag is listed intrecciato nappa bag. Very non-descriptive. Is there a more distinctive name or nickname for it (e.g. pyramid, cabat, veneta)?
http://cdn.yoox.biz/45/45207454EI_14_fp.jpg

(I had trouble uploading the pic, so I had to post the link to it instead. Sorry for the extra inconvenience).


----------



## indiaink

Kitty S. said:


> On the BV website the bag is listed intrecciato nappa bag. Very non-descriptive. Is there a more distinctive name or nickname for it (e.g. pyramid, cabat, veneta)?
> http://cdn.yoox.biz/45/45207454EI_14_fp.jpg
> 
> (I had trouble uploading the pic, so I had to post the link to it instead. Sorry for the extra inconvenience).


Here's the pic - it looks familiar, but I don't know the name - somebody will come along shortly who knows that answer (and it may not have an official name ...)


----------



## chungwan

Hi BVettes,
I saw this bag this morning. It looks like a BV bag but I've never seen this style before. Please help me ID the style. 
Thanks!

PS: I just released that in this photo it might look a lot like a Cabat but I'm pretty sure it isn't. The bag in person looks "taller in height" and square-ish in shape rather than the rectangular size that the Cabat is.


----------



## jroger1

Does anyone know these red color codes?  6562 and 6441?


----------



## mbravo

thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

jroger1 said:


> Anyone know the color code 9068 from 2010?  TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/11122188820...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_4868wt_940



I believe 9068 is Milk.


----------



## jroger1

V0N1B2 said:


> I believe 9068 is Milk.


 

Thank you.


----------



## jroger1

Anyone know what is the color name for this green bag (from Barneys website) ?

I found a picture on another thread:  "trefle"


----------



## mlh223

Hi. Where is the authentication forum?

BOTTEGA VENETA RED MONTAIGNE HANDBAG TOTE (Sell As It)
221318911956
schnauzherclare 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221318911956?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## septembersiren

you need to put this in the authentication thread. 
read the first post to see what additional pictures you need
looking quickly this bag is pretty well used 
the outside corners are pretty beat up 
and the lining is stained with what looks like ink 
ink will not come out of suede 





mlh223 said:


> Hi. Where is the authentication forum?
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA RED MONTAIGNE HANDBAG TOTE (Sell As It)
> 221318911956
> schnauzherclare
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221318911956?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## jburgh

mlh223 said:


> Hi. Where is the authentication forum?
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA RED MONTAIGNE HANDBAG TOTE (Sell As It)
> 221318911956
> schnauzherclare
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221318911956?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Here it is: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...-veneta-3-use-proper-format-shown-538136.html

It is in the BV shopping subforum


----------



## peegeebiz

Anybody knows the colour name for code 4850? Thanks in advance!


----------



## selkiespirit

Can someone identify and authenticate this BV handbag for me
Item Name:Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Hand Bag White Leather Italy Vintage 4398Ab
Listing number: eBay item number:301020366619
Seller name:jfatokyo
WorkingeBay item number:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301020366619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
I've bought one exactly like this one through an ebay seller in dark brown and would love to know if its genuine and what the style name is.


----------



## selkiespirit

luckyhorseshoe said:


> *Posted by jburgh*
> 
> There are often a numerous amount of threads asking what the name is of an BV bag, accessory, shoes, etc. So here's a thread dedicated to asking what the name is of a certain BV style! Post away!


Do you know the style/name of this bag? Is this a genuine BV bag?


----------



## septembersiren

Mostly only Icon bags have names 
this bag does not have a name 





selkiespirit said:


> Do you know the style/name of this bag? Is this a genuine BV bag?


----------



## BagTroll

Hi, could you help me identify this style please?
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.n...46784697_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.n...32885466_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.n...29183721_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.n...55034497_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...79882901_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.n...97184608_n.jpg


----------



## septembersiren

these links don't work or they wouldn't work for me 










BagTroll said:


> Hi, could you help me identify this style please?
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.n...46784697_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.n...32885466_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.n...29183721_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.n...55034497_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...79882901_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.n...97184608_n.jpg


----------



## joarcsp

Hello can anyone help identify this style? The salesperson at the boutique says they call it "lip" cos of the resemblance. But I can't seem to find it anywhere online...


----------



## geisha918

I apologize if this has been asked prior but I am having a very difficult time trying to figure out what this purse is called. I am trying to see if there are any photos of what it can actually hold.  On the bottega veneta website, it's just called a cross body bag but googling that pulls up this other random style. 

To anyone who has this bag, how much does it actually hold? Is it lightweight? are the straps comfortable even if you fill the bag up? 

TIA!


----------



## septembersiren

it does not have a name
not all bags have names 
usually only Icon bags and very very expensive bags have names
it just referred to as a cross body bag
It is on the website 
I think the names either refer to the leather or the name of the color 





geisha918 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked prior but I am having a very difficult time trying to figure out what this purse is called. I am trying to see if there are any photos of what it can actually hold.  On the bottega veneta website, it's just called a cross body bag but googling that pulls up this other random style.
> 
> To anyone who has this bag, how much does it actually hold? Is it lightweight? are the straps comfortable even if you fill the bag up?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## Viaggiare

This is a great bag for travel, shopping and anytime you need to be handsfree.  I carry it to tailgate parties and it went all over Europe with me recently.  Holds a continental style wallet, hairbrush, phone, sunnies and lipstick and compact, mints, tissues.  It's a little tight to actually squeeze in a separate cosmetics bag.


----------



## Kitty S.

geisha918 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked prior but I am having a very difficult time trying to figure out what this purse is called. I am trying to see if there are any photos of what it can actually hold.  On the bottega veneta website, it's just called a cross body bag but googling that pulls up this other random style.
> 
> 
> 
> To anyone who has this bag, how much does it actually hold? Is it lightweight? are the straps comfortable even if you fill the bag up?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!




The SA at my local BV boutique called it the pillow bag. Since that's the only BV boutique I have visited, can't tell you if it's called that in all stores.


----------



## farrahmelanie

hi all,

Can you please check out this listing and tell me what color it is? I've tried to research it but I can't definitively....

thanks in advance 

Ebay Link:  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271347277414?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## jburgh

farrahmelanie said:


> hi all,
> 
> Can you please check out this listing and tell me what color it is? I've tried to research it but I can't definitively....
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Ebay Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271347277414?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Hi, that color is called Aurora.  It was from the Spring 2008 season.


----------



## farrahmelanie

jburgh said:


> Hi, that color is called Aurora.  It was from the Spring 2008 season.



thank you!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

What bag is this?  It is awesome....need to find it.  Love this color.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
can anyone help ID this bag please

thanks


----------



## septembersiren

It's a Cervo Veneta in Ebano 
Cervo = American Deerskin
Ebano = brown 




Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> can anyone help ID this bag please
> 
> thanks


----------



## Enigma78

septembersiren said:


> It's a Cervo Veneta in Ebano
> Cervo = American Deerskin
> Ebano = brown


 
Thanks so much

any idea was the price was?


----------



## Stansy

Can anyone please ID this beautiful clutch for me? Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## septembersiren

not a clue
the white tag in the pocket might have a year that it was made 
then maybe someone has a catalog and they could tell you 




Enigma78 said:


> Thanks so much
> 
> any idea was the price was?


----------



## septembersiren

this clutch does not have a name
it was made in 2009 and it is made of nappa leather 





Stansy said:


> Can anyone please ID this beautiful clutch for me? Thanks a bunch!!
> 
> View attachment 2456500
> View attachment 2456501
> View attachment 2456502


----------



## Stansy

Thank you Septembersiren


----------



## yenpoon

Maxi shadow veneta
Just bought it from THE OUTNET, wish to know the year of issue and if there is mirror attached originally?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kelsey211

Stansy said:


> Can anyone please ID this beautiful clutch for me? Thanks a bunch!!
> 
> View attachment 2456500
> View attachment 2456501
> View attachment 2456502



I just bought this clutch in Lilac from Yoogi's Closet:

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...cciato-woven-nappa-leather-cosmetic-case.html

From the BV website; the current price is $990:

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/cosmetic-case_cod46306136kr.html

Your color is Elephant which is a lovely light brown with very subtle pink undertones.  I have something in Elephant and I really like the color.

Some folks call it a clutch; some call it a large cosmetics case.  It's definitely roomy enough to use it as a clutch.


----------



## Stansy

kelsey211 said:


> I just bought this clutch in Lilac from Yoogi's Closet:
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...cciato-woven-nappa-leather-cosmetic-case.html
> 
> From the BV website; the current price is $990:
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/cosmetic-case_cod46306136kr.html
> 
> Your color is Elephant which is a lovely light brown with very subtle pink undertones.  I have something in Elephant and I really like the color.
> 
> Some folks call it a clutch; some call it a large cosmetics case.  It's definitely roomy enough to use it as a clutch.



Thank you!!        :tpfrox:


----------



## lkweh

yenpoon said:


> View attachment 2456554
> 
> Maxi shadow veneta
> Just bought it from THE OUTNET, wish to know the year of issue and if there is mirror attached originally?
> Thanks in advance!




This was from 2012 Fall. No mirror came with this Profondo Veneta


----------



## yenpoon

lkweh said:


> This was from 2012 Fall. No mirror came with this Profondo Veneta




Thank you very much!!!! &#128522;


----------



## glamstudio

Hi fellow BV lovers,

I was wondering what the official name of code 7662 ?

it's from my orange campana , and the entire code reads 125787 V0016 7662.  I bought it around 2008-2009.

thanks!!


----------



## BusyMonkeys

Hi!

I was wondering if somebody knew this wallet is in lambskin or calf-skin?


----------



## peegeebiz

BusyMonkeys said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if somebody knew this wallet is in lambskin or calf-skin?




Have a shot of the authenticity tag?


----------



## BusyMonkeys

peegeebiz said:


> Have a shot of the authenticity tag?


----------



## peegeebiz

BusyMonkeys said:


>



Calfskin in Edoardo, I think.


----------



## mandasari

Hi, do you know what color is it and from what year?
Thanks..


----------



## septembersiren

the white authenticity tag sewn into the pocket between the years 2003? and 2011 gave the style number the skin code and the color code 
now there is just one line of numbers that don't mean anything to anyone but the factory 
look at the white tag and post a picture of it 
if it is an older bag with the tag that has two lines of numbers someone will be able to tell you the color code 
if it is a newer tag it is a guess because pictures are deceiving 
BV colors always have an undertone which distorts the color in pictures especially with a flash 





mandasari said:


> Hi, do you know what color is it and from what year?
> Thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2491073


----------



## pamela hill

Hi how do I upload pics to have a bag authentated x


----------



## septembersiren

When all else fails read the directions 
first you need to post it in the authenticity thread 
Read Post #1 that will tell you what pics are needed 
then you need to read the directions on how to upload pictures
I myself am sorta techno either retarded or techno lazy as I can not do it myself 
i do know you need to upload them to an outside source like photobucket first 
then I am lost from there 




pamela hill said:


> Hi how do I upload pics to have a bag authentated x


----------



## prestwick

mandasari said:


> Hi, do you know what color is it and from what year?
> Thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2491073


This bag looks like it is Noce. But please have it authenticated to be sure


----------



## crazybagfan

Could you tell me the color name of this wallet? The seller can't confirm it and only said its a reddish brown. Someone said it looks like maroon instead. However I'm looking for ebano color! Link from eBay: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=251442259278.     Thanks in advance!


----------



## septembersiren

your link takes you to ebay today and there is no BV on that page 





crazybagfan said:


> Could you tell me the color name of this wallet? The seller can't confirm it and only said its a reddish brown. Someone said it looks like maroon instead. However I'm looking for ebano color! Link from eBay: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=251442259278.     Thanks in advance!


----------



## indiaink

crazybagfan said:


> Could you tell me the color name of this wallet? The seller can't confirm it and only said its a reddish brown. Someone said it looks like maroon instead. However I'm looking for ebano color! Link from eBay: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=251442259278.     Thanks in advance!





septembersiren said:


> your link takes you to ebay today and there is no BV on that page



Here is the correct link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Woven-Flap-Organizer-Wallet-750-/251442259278?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a8b20654e


----------



## crazybagfan

indiaink said:


> Here is the correct link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...0-/251442259278?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a8b20654e




Thanks for helping to post the correct link


----------



## crazybagfan

Anyone can help? It's reddish brown. Does it look like maroon color?


----------



## indiaink

crazybagfan said:


> Anyone can help? It's reddish brown. Does it look like maroon color?


The trouble with this is that computer monitors display colors differently depending on the age, type of monitor, and computer, so this is a hard question to ask of us.


----------



## crazybagfan

indiaink said:


> The trouble with this is that computer monitors display colors differently depending on the age, type of monitor, and computer, so this is a hard question to ask of us.



Yes I totally agreed! From the photos it sometimes looks like brown sometimes not. I guess it's due to different lightning.


----------



## Amelia4

Please I need help authenticating this Bottega Veneta tan beaded clutch. I haven't seen any pictures of it online. It has a serial number and all. SERIAL: I097Z709156TAN

Can someone tell me what collection it is from and original price PLEASE? Thanks guys


----------



## dolali

Hello!

is this BV Cervo Hobo indeed Lilac?

http://www.fashionphile.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Leather-Cervo-Hobo-Lilac-47263

looks to me a bit more darker than other pics I am able to find on the web, almost like "purple". Did BV have different shades of lilac?

I appreciate your help!


----------



## BVmutAddict

dolali said:


> Hello!
> 
> is this BV Cervo Hobo indeed Lilac?
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Leather-Cervo-Hobo-Lilac-47263
> 
> looks to me a bit more darker than other pics I am able to find on the web, almost like "purple". Did BV have different shades of lilac?
> 
> I appreciate your help!




This looks like Corot from S/S 2013  which is quite a bit brigher than lilac


----------



## septembersiren

this is pre tomas maier 
I have no idea what it is 
someone with vintage experience will have to tell you 
it is not a knot bag that is for sure 
this is a stumper to me 





Amelia4 said:


> Please I need help authenticating this Bottega Veneta tan beaded clutch. I haven't seen any pictures of it online. It has a serial number and all. SERIAL: I097Z709156TAN
> 
> Can someone tell me what collection it is from and original price PLEASE? Thanks guys


----------



## dolali

BVmutAddict said:


> This looks like Corot from S/S 2013  which is quite a bit brigher than lilac



Thank you so much!


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi Can anyone help me identify this color? I can't seem to pin it down?

here's the link on ebay;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...276?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7ce33db4

thank you in advance ; )


----------



## nikkifresh2

I believe it is Celeste.


----------



## farrahmelanie

nikkifresh2 said:


> I believe it is Celeste.



I thought celeste was 2011...isn't the one in the listing 2010? the seller said tourmaline...I'm looking for a pop color similar to a french blue or a deep ink...do you think this fits the bill?

thanks in advance ; )


----------



## nikkifresh2

When I did a search for 4171 Celeste came up from resort 2010/2011. I think it is a grey blue and not as dark as tourmaline. If you do a search for Celeste there will be different pictures in different lighting. HTH!


----------



## boxermom

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi Can anyone help me identify this color? I can't seem to pin it down?
> 
> here's the link on ebay;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...276?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7ce33db4
> 
> thank you in advance ; )





nikkifresh2 said:


> I believe it is Celeste.



nikki is correct--it's Celeste from the 2010/2011 Cruise collection.


----------



## farrahmelanie

nikkifresh2 said:


> i believe it is celeste.





boxermom said:


> nikki is correct--it's celeste from the 2010/2011 cruise collection.



ty  :d


----------



## Rashmi

Hi guys, is this a BV clutch that Suki Waterhouse is carrying?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...et-suit-Tom-Ford-fashion-Suki-Waterhouse.html


----------



## septembersiren

I don't think it is BV 





Rashmi said:


> Hi guys, is this a BV clutch that Suki Waterhouse is carrying?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...et-suit-Tom-Ford-fashion-Suki-Waterhouse.html


----------



## luthienbabe

Hi,

Could anyone tell me what age is this bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310878004124?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

i'm not if this is vintage or not, and if this is a campana bag.

thanks!


----------



## boxermom

luthienbabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone tell me what age is this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310878004124?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> i'm not if this is vintage or not, and if this is a campana bag.
> 
> thanks!



It has the look of a Campana, but I'm not sure it's a real BV. If there was an authenticity tag to examine, it would help.


----------



## ricelittle

Please identify this one style. Thanks

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...ce/what-is-this-wallet-year-style-856548.html


----------



## indiaink

luthienbabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone tell me what age is this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310878004124?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> i'm not if this is vintage or not, and if this is a campana bag.
> 
> thanks!





boxermom said:


> It has the look of a Campana, but I'm not sure it's a real BV. If there was an authenticity tag to examine, it would help.



The stitching is crooked, the seams don't line up, the leather looks like plastic, and the ink on the dustbag smeared.  I'm not changing my mind about this one:  It's fake.


----------



## septembersiren

I need to see the authenticity tag 
but otherwise it was known as a Catalana Campanga


----------



## luthienbabe

indiaink said:


> The stitching is crooked, the seams don't line up, the leather looks like plastic, and the ink on the dustbag smeared.  I'm not changing my mind about this one:  It's fake.


Thanks for the input! I've been asking for the authenticity tag from the seller and it's been days and still no reply yet. But good to know this bag's standing.


----------



## indiaink

luthienbabe said:


> Thanks for the input!* I've been asking for the authenticity tag from the seller and it's been days and still no reply yet*. But good to know this bag's standing.


That's also a big clue!


----------



## TDL

ricelittle said:


> Please identify this one style. Thanks
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...ce/what-is-this-wallet-year-style-856548.html



This is just the standard zip around wallet from pre-Fall 2012.  The specific print was then extended into the main line (F/W 2012) and was adapted into other SLGs and colors.


----------



## ricelittle

TDL said:


> This is just the standard zip around wallet from pre-Fall 2012.  The specific print was then extended into the main line (F/W 2012) and was adapted into other SLGs and colors.


Thank you
May I know what is SLGs?


----------



## septembersiren

slg= small leather good 





ricelittle said:


> Thank you
> May I know what is SLGs?


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Hello, does anybody know the name of this bag, when it's from, etc.? I've been looking around but haven't found any info on it.


----------



## nikkifresh2

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/small_ebano_hobo

What is this bag called?  Is this a good price?  Thanks!


----------



## dolali

Can you help me identify the color and size of this bag? 

I have a picture of the tag but it came out tiny. It reads: 
115654   VGIF1   5004
EPEV  2008 2327 A

thank you!


----------



## dolali

dolali said:


> Can you help me identify the color and size of this bag?
> 
> I have a picture of the tag but it came out tiny. It reads:
> 115654   VGIF1   5004
> EPEV  2008 2327 A
> 
> thank you!


more pictures


----------



## septembersiren

It is a pleated veneta 
one of the most gorgeous venetas ever made
I know the name of this color I just can't think of it right now 
I am checking on it 




dolali said:


> Can you help me identify the color and size of this bag?
> 
> I have a picture of the tag but it came out tiny. It reads:
> 115654   VGIF1   5004
> EPEV  2008 2327 A
> 
> thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

the color is turbulence 
it came in 3 color 
pourpre a deep red 
torrent a green 
and turbulence a purple 




dolali said:


> more pictures


----------



## septembersiren

it was only made in large and medium 





septembersiren said:


> the color is turbulence
> it came in 3 color
> pourpre a deep red
> torrent a green
> and turbulence a purple


----------



## dolali

septembersiren said:


> It is a pleated veneta
> one of the most gorgeous venetas ever made
> I know the name of this color I just can't think of it right now
> I am checking on it





septembersiren said:


> the color is turbulence
> it came in 3 color
> pourpre a deep red
> torrent a green
> and turbulence a purple





septembersiren said:


> it was only made in large and medium



Thank you septembersiren! You are AWESOME!!!!! 

I thought my next BV would be the Cervo Hobo, but I may have just changed my mind


----------



## septembersiren

it also came in Nero in the large size 
I kick myself everyday for not buying one when I had the chance 




dolali said:


> Thank you septembersiren! You are AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> I thought my next BV would be the Cervo Hobo, but I may have just changed my mind


----------



## TDL

BTW... the Pleated Venetas came in 5 colors: Turbolence (violet), Torrent (green), Eclipse (red), Baltic (icy blue-grey) and Nero (black).


----------



## septembersiren

TDL thank you my memory is growing dim as a I age
I thought it was pourprre but you are correct 
and I forgot all about Baltic


----------



## faycai

hi cou&#8198;l&#8198;d u help me id this wallet&#65311;
where can i buy it&#65311;


----------



## dolali

septembersiren said:


> it also came in Nero in the large size
> I kick myself everyday for not buying one when I had the chance



Well, Im a little dissapointed, I did not win the auction.  I set my maximum bid 
and went to work. When I came home I found out  I lost the auction. Not for much, but for more than I had budgeted for. I will keep looking for a BV on this style, I think it is gorgeous! I would love one in nero! 

Thank you again for your help septembersiren!


----------



## dolali

TDL said:


> BTW... the Pleated Venetas came in 5 colors: Turbolence (violet), Torrent (green), Eclipse (red), Baltic (icy blue-grey) and Nero (black).



Good info, thank you! I would love to see the Baltic color. Sounds gorgoeus! 

Off to google it


----------



## leeleeleep

product-images2.therealreal.com/BOT20133_1_sale.jpg 
HI. Does anyone know the name of this BV bag?


----------



## septembersiren

you need to be a member to view the bag 





leeleeleep said:


> product-images2.therealreal.com/BOT20133_1_sale.jpg
> 
> HI. Does anyone know the name of this BV bag?


----------



## leeleeleep

septembersiren said:


> you need to be a member to view the bag


 

Thanks! Just uploaded a fresh photo


----------



## septembersiren

Like most bags by BV it does not have a name 
only limited editions and Icon bags get names
this is a top handle bag in croc 
I would call this bag gorgeous 
no body does croc like BV 
and no Brown Bag is quite as beautiful as BV's Ebano
so this is a top handle handbag in Ebano Croc 






leeleeleep said:


> product-images2.therealreal.com/BOT20133_1_sale.jpg
> HI. Does anyone know the name of this BV bag?


----------



## leeleeleep

septembersiren said:


> Like most bags by BV it does not have a name
> only limited editions and Icon bags get names
> this is a top handle bag in croc
> I would call this bag gorgeous
> no body does croc like BV
> and no Brown Bag is quite as beautiful as BV's Ebano
> so this is a top handle handbag in Ebano Croc


 

Thanks!

I so appreciate the help!


----------



## gagabag

Hi BVettes, does anyone know what season this is from? I can't find the colour in the BV website... It's from E and the colour is "kari" http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/bmz_cache/3/3b97c6e8898d122d2b2f70397116a513.image.632x474.jpg Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

it looks like tea 
wait and see what others say 





gagabag said:


> Hi BVettes, does anyone know what season this is from? I can't find the colour in the BV website... It's from E and the colour is "kari" http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/bmz_cache/3/3b97c6e8898d122d2b2f70397116a513.image.632x474.jpg Thanks!


----------



## krawford

Could it be from this season?  I only say that because when I was talking to a SA  recently about a croc wallet, she had a few and one of them was in Kari.  I didn't see it though.


----------



## TDL

gagabag said:


> Hi BVettes, does anyone know what season this is from? I can't find the colour in the BV website... It's from E and the colour is "kari" http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/bmz_cache/3/3b97c6e8898d122d2b2f70397116a513.image.632x474.jpg Thanks!



The color Kari is from the Fall/Winter 2013 main collection.


----------



## gagabag

Thank you septembersiren, krawford and TDL! So its from 2013!? Has anyone seen it irl? Is it more brown/mustard than yellow? Thanks


----------



## TDL

^^It's brownish-mustard. Not yellow.


----------



## gagabag

TDL said:


> ^^It's brownish-mustard. Not yellow.



Thanks! Thought so. I'll pass.


----------



## indiaink

Yellow Ostrich Wallet - I think it came out in S/S 2012 (please correct if I am wrong) - I need the color name and the original retail, please. A search through the Retail Prices thread didn't reveal anything relevant to this request.  Also, was it released in a particular market?

Thanks!


----------



## TDL

indiaink said:


> Yellow Ostrich Wallet - I think it came out in S/S 2012 (please correct if I am wrong) - I need the color name and the original retail, please.
> Thanks!



IMO, this was from the F/W 2004 collection.  Sorry but I can't recall the color name or retail price.  

Below is a photo of the matching ostrich bag.


----------



## indiaink

TDL said:


> IMO, this was from the F/W 2004 collection.  Sorry but I can't recall the color name or retail price.
> 
> Below is a photo of the matching ostrich bag.


Thank you!  You're like the Library of Congress with so much knowledge and information!!!


----------



## boxermom

^I know. TDL has an encyclopaedic knowledge of BV.


----------



## dolali

Hello! I bought this Large Ebano Veneta a few months ago, and it was authenticated here by the wonderful experts!

 I would like to know what year is this bag from? Here is a pic of the tags and the bag. Let me know if I need to post any other pics. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## septembersiren

BV keeps changing the tag 
I don't know if this it to stop fakers or for internal reason 
for  a time they put the year of mfg on the white authenticity tag
this is not one of those tags 
I think it must be before 2007 or 2007 






dolali said:


> Hello! I bought this Large Ebano Veneta a few months ago, and it was authenticated here by the wonderful experts!
> 
> I would like to know what year is this bag from? Here is a pic of the tags and the bag. Let me know if I need to post any other pics. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## dolali

septembersiren said:


> BV keeps changing the tag
> I don't know if this it to stop fakers or for internal reason
> for  a time they put the year of mfg on the white authenticity tag
> this is not one of those tags
> I think it must be before 2007 or 2007



Thank you so much septembersiren! The bag is in good shape considrinnit is  an "older" bag 
I love it! 
Thanks  again for sharing your expertise!


----------



## diane278

I have been looking at a Lagoon Veneta on ebay but am having some doubts. I don't know enough to know if I should take a pass on it or not. The item is 201005505967 and it's located in California, not to be confused with another Lagoon Veneta that is listed in another country, I think Japan. I am going to post the photo that has me concerned. The bag is supposed to be new. I think that the zipper is not very evenly sewn in on the inside pocket but my biggest question is about the inside leather tab that reads Bottega Veneta. It seems to me that the right side of it is uneven. By that I mean cut and sewn at an odd angle rather than perpendicular to the strip it comes off of, instead of like the left side. Maybe I am being too picky, but I need some more experienced eyes to tell me. The bag in Japan seems not to have these issues but looks a lot darker even though they are both supposed to be lagoon. Can anyone tell me which bag is the right color and if the sewing seems ok? Thanks.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I have been looking at a Lagoon Veneta on ebay but am having some doubts. I don't know enough to know if I should take a pass on it or not. The item is 201005505967 and it's located in California, not to be confused with another Lagoon Veneta that is listed in another country, I think Japan. I am going to post the photo that has me concerned. The bag is supposed to be new. I think that the zipper is not very evenly sewn in on the inside pocket but my biggest question is about the inside leather tab that reads Bottega Veneta. It seems to me that the right side of it is uneven. By that I mean cut and sewn at an odd angle rather than perpendicular to the strip it comes off of, instead of like the left side. Maybe I am being too picky, but I need some more experienced eyes to tell me. The bag in Japan seems not to have these issues but looks a lot darker even though they are both supposed to be lagoon. Can anyone tell me which bag is the right color and if the sewing seems ok? Thanks.


You should post this in the Authenticate thread, as we know what this bag is; this thread is to ID bags.  FWIW, I think it looks fine. I went to the auction listing and looked at ALL the photos.


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> You should post this in the Authenticate thread, as we know what this bag is; this thread is to ID bags.  FWIW, I think it looks fine. I went to the auction listing and looked at ALL the photos.


Thank you! I always get confused in this section as I rarely go here.


----------



## baggrl4ever

I came across this bag from a reseller.  Does anyone know the name of it? It's original retail price?
http://www.malleries.com/images/resized/107371-iID{1370916247}_241x330.jpg


----------



## azjavagirl

Does anyone know what the color name is for #6260?  I know it's in the red family, but after that I have no clue.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## boxermom

azjavagirl said:


> Does anyone know what the color name is for #6260?  I know it's in the red family, but after that I have no clue.  Thanks in advance!



6260 is Pourpre.


----------



## azjavagirl

boxermom said:


> 6260 is Pourpre.


Thank you!!


----------



## sugarpop

Can anyone tell me what this bag is called?


----------



## septembersiren

It has no name 
most BV bags that are not Icon bags or special editions have no name 
it is a top handle tote 







sugarpop said:


> Can anyone tell me what this bag is called?


----------



## farrahmelanie

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...009?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8e82f419

Hi can anyone id this bag? I've tried to run a search but can't find it anywhere..
thanks in advance ; )


----------



## jburgh

farrahmelanie said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...009?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8e82f419
> 
> Hi can anyone id this bag? I've tried to run a search but can't find it anywhere..
> thanks in advance ; )



This was a color combination from F/W 2007.  They also did it in a green and olive combo.  I have a Torchon bag in this combo and it is gorgeous.  See: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...ious-styles-pics-only-324083.html#post8568729


----------



## farrahmelanie

jburgh said:


> Moved this ID question to the ID thread. This was a color combination from F/W 2007.  They also did it in a green and olive combo.  I have a Torchon bag in this combo and it is gorgeous.  See: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...ious-styles-pics-only-324083.html#post8568729



Isn't this the ID thread?


----------



## jburgh

farrahmelanie said:


> Isn't this the ID thread?



Yes, sorry for that, farrahmelanie...senior moment.


----------



## monidda

Hi everyone I just received this delicious wallet and was wondering what's the colour called? Thank you


----------



## indiaink

monidda said:


> Hi everyone I just received this delicious wallet and was wondering what's the colour called? Thank you


It LOOKS like Assenzio - could you provide a photo of the back side of the white authenticity label, we might have a better chance of knowing the color by the use of the code found there.


----------



## monidda

That was easier said then done lol not easy balancing an iPad on my knee


----------



## boxermom

^These new tags don't have color codes, so this color would be within the last couple of years. Hopefully those who visit the BV shops often can help.


----------



## indiaink

monidda said:


> That was easier said then done lol not easy balancing an iPad on my knee





boxermom said:


> ^These new tags don't have color codes, so this color would be within the last couple of years. Hopefully those who visit the BV shops often can help.


AH, darn it.  This is the 'new' tag - so probably not Assenzio, but - ?  If you have a BV SA, you can always e-mail him/her with that string of numbers and perhaps they could help.


----------



## monidda

Thank you ladies, the wallet is new I got it for a song from a person that bought it from an outlet (Jeez), so a few years would be right. I am not to fussed as it will die a death in my possession just wondered if you knew more. I have to say it is a definite olive irl and not as limey as in the pictures  Thank you for trying to help


----------



## septembersiren

I would email a pic of the wallet to an BV SA
the new tags are only for the factory and don't tell the SA's anything 
they are for quality control


----------



## monidda

I can't do that septembersiren as I am yet to set foot in a boutique or store that sells BV. The nearest one is London and I live three hours away.
Next trip to London isn't until June.


----------



## BVmutAddict

I think it could be 'Peridot'.


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> I would email a pic of the wallet to an BV SA
> the new tags are only for the factory and don't tell the SA's anything
> they are for quality control




Actually, I gave David, the SA at Carmel I work with, the single line number and he was able to identify the color and style for me.


----------



## septembersiren

that is wonderful 
they must have given the SA's more info 
when the tags first came out 
they told Sa's that is was just for factory use for quality control 
the SA's all complained so they must have given them more info 

so what color is it?





grietje said:


> Actually, I gave David, the SA at Carmel I work with, the single line number and he was able to identify the color and style for me.


----------



## monidda

grietje said:


> Actually, I gave David, the SA at Carmel I work with, the single line number and he was able to identify the color and style for me.


You little love  that was sweet of you. And the colour is ????


----------



## indiaink

monidda said:


> You little love  that was sweet of you. And the colour is ????


No, she meant for something SHE had.


----------



## monidda

indiaink said:


> No, she meant for something SHE had.


Oh  
I was beginning to feel special ...


----------



## septembersiren

well I have spoken with my BV friends 
the tags are readable 
they plug the numbers into the computer in the Boutique 
and it tells them the style and color and skin 
they can only decipher it in the Boutique with BV's program 
could they make it any harder for us to authenticate??????


----------



## jburgh

Could it be absinthe?  That has a little tinge of ochre undertone.


----------



## monidda

jburgh said:


> Could it be absinthe?  That has a little tinge of ochre undertone.


Ok I did a bit of investigating on google images ( don't laugh) and I think it looks more like peridot. Absinthe can look similar in some lights but overall there are more similarities with peridot posted pieces.


----------



## medha

Would you please have a look at this one:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/271446010736?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

ok I looked it is a nero cabat 
what do you want to know? 
if you want it authenticated you need to put it in the authenticate thread






medha said:


> Would you please have a look at this one:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/271446010736?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## monidda

It's me the pest with yet another question!! Somehow I thought my new bag is ebano but then I heard that the code for it is 2040?? I can't see this number anywhere on the tag. Thank you


----------



## indiaink

monidda said:


> It's me the pest with yet another question!! Somehow I thought my new bag is ebano but then I heard that the code for it is 2040?? I can't see this number anywhere on the tag. Thank you


Nope, your bag is "Moro", which is a darker brown than Ebano.


----------



## monidda

indiaink said:


> Nope, your bag is "Moro", which is a darker brown than Ebano.


Oh thank you, that makes sense. I am in love with the rich colour of this bag which is just as well.


----------



## medha

septembersiren said:


> ok I looked it is a nero cabat
> what do you want to know?
> if you want it authenticated you need to put it in the authenticate thread



Sorry for that. Yes. This is the wrong thread :shame:


----------



## mandasari

Hi, do you know what color is it?
	

		
			
		

		
	






The seller told me its from 2009.
Thanks &#128522;


----------



## indiaink

mandasari said:


> Hi, do you know what color is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577627
> 
> View attachment 2577629
> 
> 
> The seller told me its from 2009.
> Thanks &#128522;


Elephant, early Fall 09.


----------



## absolutanne

Hey BVettes,

I am interested in this cross-body as it seems to be a roomy option that can house my Gucci continental wallet which is about 6" long.  A lot of the crossbody bags out there that I like can't house my wallet and I dread switching wallets.  So the options seem to be of the mini kind up to the messenger bag kind (too big).  This particular one seems to fit the bill.

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/crossbody-bag_cod45223338mr.html

What is the name of this bag and do any of you have this bag?

I love how it has drawstring sides and can expand/contract depending on volume use. Love it.


----------



## grietje

Oh gosh, I'm not sure if any of the BVettes own this one.  I feel like someone does, but I can't recall who.  You may want to call a BV store and ask what they call this bag.  There's a crossbody that's also called the pillow bag so I bet this one has a name too.


----------



## absolutanne

Really? Nobody has this bag on here?  I can understand why, the style is very unassuming and pedestrian.  But I think this bag looks better IRL, I just have a feeling.

If this looks good IRL as it does in my mind then I may be sold and found my perfect handsfree mommy bag.  My Sloane often does not lend itself to a mommy lifestyle as I have to carry a 20 lb toddler and the strap does slip a lot but I still love it nonetheless.


----------



## news2me

Actually, this bag is better in the picture, when it is pulled up nicely, than in real life. I was considering this bag but eventually, after trying it in the store decided against it and bought a Pillow in Walnut instead. I found this bag somewhat sloppy and not very practical. Once you loosen the drawstrings it takes some time to pull them back up neatly and evenly. It doesnt have a magnet closure. Its a flap bag, which makes it less secure. If the drawstrings are not pulled tightly it leaves large openings on the sides  an invitation for a potential pickpocket.


----------



## Viaggiare

Can't remember the name but I also bought the pillow instead.  This one seemed too bulky and flaps are just annoying.


----------



## krawford

I bought that bag for my daughter in Tourmaline a few years ago.  It is her go to bag and is still in fabulous condition.  She is 5'5 and the straps are long.


----------



## indiaink

Posting a photo so in the future we'll be able to see something after it's moved off the BV site; one of my personal pet peeves is when I look for something and years later the photo's long gone, so there's nothing to look at. 

For reference:  This is the new red intrecciato nappa cross body bag, according to the Bottega Veneta web page.


----------



## absolutanne

krawford said:


> I bought that bag for my daughter in Tourmaline a few years ago.  It is her go to bag and is still in fabulous condition.  She is 5'5 and the straps are long.



Can this bag fit a continental wallet?


----------



## krawford

absolutanne said:


> Can this bag fit a continental wallet?


Well, I know she has a LV zip around wallet that she carries in it.  I don't know how much larger a continental wallet is.  It is a fabulous bag!


----------



## Enigma78

HI
Can anyone help  ID this purse

Thank you for your help!


----------



## mandasari

indiaink said:


> Elephant, early Fall 09.




Thanks indiaink...i finally bought it and loove it so much &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## indiaink

Enigma78 said:


> HI
> Can anyone help  ID this purse
> 
> Thank you for your help!


It looks like the foldover clutch, which should have sides that unsnap to make it bigger, but without more photos I can't be sure.


----------



## indiaink

mandasari said:


> Thanks indiaink...i finally bought it and loove it so much &#128525;&#128525;


Congrats!


----------



## Enigma78

indiaink said:


> It looks like the foldover clutch, which should have sides that unsnap to make it bigger, but without more photos I can't be sure.




More pictures below please , it doesn't unsnap though


----------



## boxermom

Enigma78 said:


> More pictures below please , it doesn't unsnap though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2595161
> View attachment 2595162
> View attachment 2595170



I'm not an expert on exotics but it looks like most of the bag is ayers (snakeskin). I like the size of this bag for a clutch/evening bag.


----------



## septembersiren

It does not have a name 
it is definitely some kind of snake skin 
like boxermom said probably ayers which is a water snake from Indonesia 





Enigma78 said:


> More pictures below please , it doesn't unsnap though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2595161
> View attachment 2595162
> View attachment 2595170


----------



## Enigma78

septembersiren said:


> It does not have a name
> it is definitely some kind of snake skin
> like boxermom said probably ayers which is a water snake from Indonesia



Thanks

i managed to find another TPF member who had posted a picture 
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/does-anyone-own-the-karung-clutch-ferro-ottone-464598.html


----------



## septembersiren

Karung is also a water snake from Indonesia 
they have lots of different water snakes in asia 





Enigma78 said:


> Thanks
> 
> i managed to find another TPF member who had posted a picture
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/does-anyone-own-the-karung-clutch-ferro-ottone-464598.html


----------



## cooper1

Hello! I am interested in purchasing a large veneta and this seller thinks it is Celeste, but is not 100% sure what color blue it is. This is the picture of the tag/color code. Can anyone identify this color by the code? (I want to research more pix of the color before purchasing)
Thanks!!


----------



## indiaink

cooper1 said:


> Hello! I am interested in purchasing a large veneta and this seller thinks it is Celeste, but is not 100% sure what color blue it is. This is the picture of the tag/color code. Can anyone identify this color by the code? (I want to research more pix of the color before purchasing)
> Thanks!!
> View attachment 2601352


It is Celeste.


----------



## cooper1

Great~ thank you!!


----------



## bb08536

Hello, does anyone here recognize this tag  120771 V0056 8175?

What bag is it and in what leather?


----------



## indiaink

bb08536 said:


> Hello, does anyone here recognize this tag  120771 V0056 8175?
> 
> What bag is it and in what leather?


If you have the tag, there's a bag attached to it - could we see photos of it, please?  That would be most helpful.   Thank you!


----------



## NYCgirl

Hi! Can anyone please identify the color of this wallet? I bought it, but for some reason I can't upload pictures right now.

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=261467337250

The tag reads B00883010I. It's just hard to hold it open enough to take a photo of the tag.

Thanks!


----------



## bb08536

indiaink said:


> If you have the tag, there's a bag attached to it - could we see photos of it, please?  That would be most helpful.   Thank you!


This is the bag I was talking about.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

bb08536 said:


> Hello, does anyone here recognize this tag  120771 V0056 8175?
> 
> What bag is it and in what leather?





indiaink said:


> If you have the tag, there's a bag attached to it - could we see photos of it, please?  That would be most helpful.   Thank you!





bb08536 said:


> This is the bag I was talking about.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


I can't help you, but maybe somebody else can who has this bag.  Again, it would be helpful to have the actual bag and tag together.  I'm assuming you don't have a camera?


----------



## bb08536

indiaink said:


> I can't help you, but maybe somebody else can who has this bag.  Again, it would be helpful to have the actual bag and tag together.  I'm assuming you don't have a camera?



Sorry, I have a camera but don't have the bag.  I'm thinking about buying it, but would like to know more about it (which year, what leather, etc.) first before making up my mind.


----------



## farrahmelanie

HI,

does anyone know what color the code 6603 would be, seller says it's pink but looks red to me?

thanks in advance ; )


----------



## diane278

NYCgirl said:


> Hi! Can anyone please identify the color of this wallet? I bought it, but for some reason I can't upload pictures right now.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=261467337250
> 
> The tag reads B00883010I. It's just hard to hold it open enough to take a photo of the tag.
> 
> Thanks!


This looks just like my violet coin purse.


----------



## NYCgirl

diane278 said:


> This looks just like my violet coin purse.



Oh, yay! That's what I was hoping for. Do you mind please checking your tag to see if the number is similar? Thanks!


----------



## diane278

NYCgirl said:


> Oh, yay! That's what I was hoping for. Do you mind please checking your tag to see if the number is similar? Thanks!



B00902692Q   I don't know much about the codes. I also have a violet medium veneta and I just looked at that code. It is different from my wallet code. But don't you just LOVE the color!!!!  I never get tired of it. I have used it since I bought it in 2012 and it still looks like the day I made the purchase. 

I use it as a wallet. I carry about five assorted cards, and some cash. That's it. I put my things in a wallet and use it until it dies. This one is still going strong.


----------



## NYCgirl

diane278 said:


> B00902692Q   I don't know much about the codes. I also have a violet medium veneta and I just looked at that code. It is different from my wallet code. But don't you just LOVE the color!!!!  I never get tired of it. I have used it since I bought it in 2012 and it still looks like the day I made the purchase.
> 
> I use it as a wallet. I carry about five assorted cards, and some cash. That's it. I put my things in a wallet and use it until it dies. This one is still going strong.


Thanks! Maybe I'll ask a SA to look it up. I really regretted not buying something in violet, so was really hoping to find something I could use in it on the secondhand market. I have a long indigo blue zip wallet, but wanted something smaller for when I'm carrying a smaller bag.


----------



## diane278

NYCgirl said:


> Thanks! Maybe I'll ask a SA to look it up. I really regretted not buying something in violet, so was really hoping to find something I could use in it on the secondhand market. I have a long indigo blue zip wallet, but wanted something smaller for when I'm carrying a smaller bag.


I was in the same boat. I missed the violet veneta but found one NWT after it was no longer available in the stores. There was a gorgeous medium violet cabat on ebay, which I was drooling over but it sold almost immediately. I just couldn't pull the trigger on it, but I still think about it.


----------



## missbellamama

Hello ladies, your expertise would be greatly appreciated please see the following bag ,

Item: Ivory white Cervo
Seller: helpyourfashion
Item listing #251528336611
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251528336611?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## indiaink

missbellamama said:


> Hello ladies, your expertise would be greatly appreciated please see the following bag ,
> 
> Item: Ivory white Cervo
> Seller: helpyourfashion
> Item listing #251528336611
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251528336611?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Not sure what 'expertise' you're looking for - but this Cervo hobo, it's gorgeous and I have it in my Watch list.  Considering going for it ...   If you're asking about authenticity, that's another thread.  I've asked the seller to post pics of the front and back sides of the white authenticity label inside the zippered pocket.


----------



## missbellamama

Oops was meant to be an authentication.  Since you have it on your radar, it must be ok.  

May I say we have excellent taste ?


----------



## indiaink

missbellamama said:


> Oops was meant to be an authentication.  Since you have it on your radar, it must be ok.
> 
> May I say we have excellent taste ?


----------



## farrahmelanie

does anyone know what color the code 6603 would be, seller says it's pink but looks red to me?

thanks in advance ;


----------



## NYCgirl

Sorry, accidentally posted before finishing my thought.


----------



## NYCgirl

diane278 said:


> B00902692Q   I don't know much about the codes. I also have a violet medium veneta and I just looked at that code. It is different from my wallet code. But don't you just LOVE the color!!!!  I never get tired of it. I have used it since I bought it in 2012 and it still looks like the day I made the purchase.
> 
> I use it as a wallet. I carry about five assorted cards, and some cash. That's it. I put my things in a wallet and use it until it dies. This one is still going strong.


The SA I sent the code to said it is violet. It's such a gorgeous color.


----------



## sdkitty

I got this bag at a consignment shop.  I believe it's pre-2001 but don't know much more than that.  I've seen a yellow one on Ebay and currently there is a black one on there.  I think the seller of the yellow one called it a doctors bag.  Is anyone familiar with this bag and the color?
The photo of the tag is not good but the bottom line of numbers is 921583.  Could that be an indication it's from 1983?


----------



## jsmile

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag and when it came out? thanks!


----------



## BV_fan

jsmile said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag and when it came out? thanks!



If the treatment is called "Intreccio Imperatore" then it may be from FW2012. It looks similar to this one:
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...eatment-processes-504104-16.html#post24090624


----------



## BV_fan

Does anyone know what color this is?

http://www.fashionphile.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Nappa-Intrecciato-Small-Cosmetic-Case-Orange-57619

Although it came with a tag, it was obviously wrong, as this case is large and the price tag that they sent me was for a small appia cosmetic case.

It has one of those new white authenticity tags, so there is no obvious color code.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Papillon99

BV_fan said:


> Does anyone know what color this is?
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Nappa-Intrecciato-Small-Cosmetic-Case-Orange-57619
> 
> Although it came with a tag, it was obviously wrong, as this case is large and the price tag that they sent me was for a small appia cosmetic case.
> 
> It has one of those new white authenticity tags, so there is no obvious color code.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


topaz?  (hopefully the size mix-up resulted in pricing to your favor)


----------



## Maice

I would like to get assistance in identifying the year and model of my BV.  This was authenticated in the Authenticate This thread prior, and authenticator mentioned it was vintage.  I would like to now learn more about its model and year, if possible.






Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## BV_fan

Papillon99 said:


> topaz?  (hopefully the size mix-up resulted in pricing to your favor)


Thanks!
And yes it did


----------



## nikkifresh2

Any idea what color this is?  Thanks!


----------



## nikkifresh2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Any idea what color this is?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641494




Also is this the medium size?


----------



## septembersiren

looks like Torrent 
what does the tag say 
1 line or 2?





nikkifresh2 said:


> Also is this the medium size?


----------



## lumy_

Hi! I've fallen for this bag, can anyone please tell me what model it is and if it's still available? I looked through the reference thread and couldn't find it, not on the BV web site either. TIA!


----------



## PrincessCypress

I'm just curious if my BV bag has a name besides "fringe", as I've never seen one like it (although I have seen the larger version of it). Here's a pic I took and a stock pic I found online, plus a close-up of the tag from Saks. TIA!


----------



## Smatano

Hello everyone,

I hope all is welll. I'm new to PF so I hope I'm doing this right. Does anyone know the name of this bag? I stumbled upon it on net-a -porter but it's sold out. Can't find it anywhere else. Also, any ideas on year it came out?

pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-tote.jpg


http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/23005#

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Enigma78

Anyone know the name of this bag please?

Thanks


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Smatano said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope all is welll. I'm new to PF so I hope I'm doing this right. Does anyone know the name of this bag? I stumbled upon it on net-a -porter but it's sold out. Can't find it anywhere else. Also, any ideas on year it came out?
> 
> pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-tote.jp g
> http://www.pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-tote.jpghttp://www.pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-tote.jpg
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/23005#
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!


--
I'm just one of the "amateurs" but it looks like the Milano - can't see if zippers
come down sides in the same way.   Look in the Style Reference thread,
there's a picture there ("Old Milano").   It says it came out in 2008.  You might keep an
eye on re-sellers to find one .. pretty bag!


----------



## septembersiren

90% of BV bags do not have names 
Usually only Icon bags (veneta, Campana, sloane, etc.) get names 
Limitied Edition bags get names, most times 
I don't thinik the bags that you are talking about have names 
I remember the bag Enigma78 is talking about from when I worked at BV  and it did not have a name


----------



## Smatano

CaliforniaGal said:


> --
> I'm just one of the "amateurs" but it looks like the Milano - can't see if zippers
> come down sides in the same way.   Look in the Style Reference thread,
> there's a picture there ("Old Milano").   It says it came out in 2008.  You might keep an
> eye on re-sellers to find one .. pretty bag!


It is! Thanks for your help. And, after hours of searching I found a private seller who has one! Hoping it's not a fake so I can get it.


----------



## Enigma78

septembersiren said:


> 90% of BV bags do not have names
> Usually only Icon bags (veneta, Campana, sloane, etc.) get names
> Limitied Edition bags get names, most times
> I don't thinik the bags that you are talking about have names
> I remember the bag Enigma78 is talking about from when I worked at BV  and it did not have a name




Thanks! 

Can you remember how much it was then by any chance pls?


----------



## septembersiren

no I can't 
it was about 4 years ago that bag came out 
maybe someone has a catalogue with this bag in it 





Enigma78 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can you remember how much it was then by any chance pls?


----------



## V0N1B2

Enigma78 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can you remember how much it was then by any chance pls?


Like ss wrote, a lot of bags have really generic names.
This one was just called Shiny Goatskin Bag and came in this satchel style as well as a kind of hobo silhouette. 
It is from the cruise 2008/2009 collection and retailed for about $2180 USD


----------



## JOODLZ

I think I got really lucky (really, really) at a local thrift store today. I'm pretty sure I found a fabulous vintage Bottega Veneta, but I see that the authentication thread is closed. I found a similar bag (different color, otherwise identical) on ebay. Can I post pics of my bag here for identification? Any advice is greatly appreciated...Thanks in advance!


----------



## indiaink

JOODLZ said:


> I think I got really lucky (really, really) at a local thrift store today. I'm pretty sure I found a fabulous vintage Bottega Veneta, but I see that the authentication thread is closed. I found a similar bag (different color, otherwise identical) on ebay. Can I post pics of my bag here for identification? Any advice is greatly appreciated...Thanks in advance!


No, it's not closed!

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-shopping/authenticate-bottega-veneta-4-use-proper-format-shown-851313-54.html#post26892097


----------



## JOODLZ

Thanks for your quick response...hopefully I can post there tonite...this  bag is old and amazing!!!


----------



## boxermom

Enigma78 said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag please?
> 
> Thanks



I think I found it but the catalog (Cruise 2008/2009) shows the bag with some leather on either side at the bottom--strips sticking out a bit. But everything else looks the same. That season had a green called Mela that looks like your photo. The name of the bag is shiny Goatskin Bag; retail $2180.   If you want to compare tags, the style # is 209568. Material code is VIDE4. Hope this helps.


----------



## diane278

Can anyone tell me the color name and season for the fluorescent fuchsia Veneta in the middle of this collection? I'm in love with it.


----------



## shiba_inu

diane278 said:


> Can anyone tell me the color name and season for the fluorescent fuchsia Veneta in the middle of this collection? I'm in love with it.




This looks like Orchid, from Spring/Summer2010 (?), to me. Wow! Who's collection is it?


----------



## diane278

shiba_inu said:


> This looks like Orchid, from Spring/Summer2010 (?), to me. Wow! Who's collection is it?


It's gorgeous, isn't it? It's from an interview with a tech exec named Sonita on the blog Feather Factor. If you think her BV collection is impressive, her Hermes collection is even larger.  You can find the interview under the interview section on the blog. The bright colors she has chosen for her BV bags just blow me away. (I think it's orchid, too. I have been looking around since I posted the photo and orchid seems to be it.)


----------



## V0N1B2

If it's not Orchid, it could be Shock but no way to tell without knowing the year it's from. Besides, I don't think the lighting in that photo is very good.


----------



## diane278

Enigma78 said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag please?
> 
> Thanks


I bought a larger version of this bag on ebay about two years ago. The seller called it the "bowler bag". I don't know if it was a BV nickname or just what she called it.


----------



## Enigma78

boxermom said:


> I think I found it but the catalog (Cruise 2008/2009) shows the bag with some leather on either side at the bottom--strips sticking out a bit. But everything else looks the same. That season had a green called Mela that looks like your photo. The name of the bag is shiny Goatskin Bag; retail $2180.   If you want to compare tags, the style # is 209568. Material code is VIDE4. Hope this helps.


Thanks so much, you are a star!


----------



## Enigma78

V0N1B2 said:


> Like ss wrote, a lot of bags have really generic names.
> This one was just called Shiny Goatskin Bag and came in this satchel style as well as a kind of hobo silhouette.
> It is from the cruise 2008/2009 collection and retailed for about $2180 USD


Thanks so much!


----------



## Papillon99

diane278 said:


> Can anyone tell me the color name and season for the fluorescent fuchsia Veneta in the middle of this collection? I'm in love with it.


I think it could be Orchid, distorted by flash.  I read the article and she definitely owns Shock (pictured individually in the blog post).  My guess is that the pink on the right is Shock.  I think both are very beautiful colors and Orchid is one of BV's best!


----------



## maggieridzon

Hello Ladies,

Would you please help to identify this BV Cabat for me?
If you have a year, color(s), style name if applicable and price will be great.
I have came across the Multicolor Coassiale Knot which might have few same colors as this Cabat Bag but I could be very wrong.
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## boxermom

maggieridzon said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Would you please help to identify this BV Cabat for me?
> If you have a year, color(s), style name if applicable and price will be great.
> I have came across the Multicolor Coassiale Knot which might have few same colors as this Cabat Bag but I could be very wrong.
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2650233
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650234
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650235
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650236
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650237



The 2006 Spring/Summer catalog calls it *Lido*, but unlike most bags, doesn't mention a color name, probably because it's a mixture of several different colors. I recall giving the retail price in the authentication thread (over $20k) but I don't have any more information. Hopefully others with a great memory can help.


----------



## lumy_

lumy_ said:


> View attachment 2642100
> 
> Hi! I've fallen for this bag, can anyone please tell me what model it is and if it's still available? I looked through the reference thread and couldn't find it, not on the BV web site either. TIA!




Anyone know if this style is still available?


----------



## maggieridzon

maggieridzon said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Would you please help to identify this BV Cabat for me?
> If you have a year, color(s), style name if applicable and price will be great.
> I have came across the Multicolor Coassiale Knot which might have few same colors as this Cabat Bag but I could be very wrong.
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2650233
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650234
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650235
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650236
> 
> 
> View attachment 2650237





boxermom said:


> The 2006 Spring/Summer catalog calls it *Lido*, but unlike most bags, doesn't mention a color name, probably because it's a mixture of several different colors. I recall giving the retail price in the authentication thread (over $20k) but I don't have any more information. Hopefully others with a great memory can help.



Thank you so much boxermom for confirmation of the year and style name 
Anybody else might have this bag or add more details?
TIA


----------



## boxermom

lumy_ said:


> Anyone know if this style is still available?



I don't think so. Do you remember where this image came from? I don't recall seeing this style.


----------



## Maice

I would like to get assistance in identifying the year and model of my BV.  This was authenticated in the Authenticate This thread prior (around late April/early May), and authenticator mentioned it was vintage.  I would like to now learn more about its model and year, if possible.



 Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## lumy_

boxermom said:


> I don't think so. Do you remember where this image came from? I don't recall seeing this style.




Did a google image search and found it at the UK BV site now! It's called intrecciatto nappa tote. It's gorgeous!


----------



## boxermom

lumy_ said:


> Did a google image search and found it at the UK BV site now! It's called intrecciatto nappa tote. It's gorgeous!



I wonder if it's sold in the U.S. But I haven't been in a BV store for nearly a year.


----------



## louise2

Hi!

Does anyone know the name and year of this beautiful bag. Thinking of buying it. 

Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

louise2 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know the name and year of this beautiful bag. Thinking of buying it.
> 
> Thanks!



A lot of BV bags don't have names.
This is from 2007 and might have just been called Flap Shoulder Bag or Flap Shoulder Hobo?
Other than the Veneta, Campana, Roma, Sloane, Cabat, etc you will notice a lot of the bags found on the BV website are simply called something like Nappa Intrecciato Tote or something generic like that.
I have a black tote (popular model with other BVettes here) and I still don't really know the proper name. I know I love it though, and that's all that really matters.


----------



## CaliforniaGal

I have this bag in Noce and like it a lot.   It's big enough to carry my zip-around wallet
(always my first test) plus sunglasses, little cosmetic bag, etc.   It is "less deep' so it
fits nicely on shoulder and under your arm.  I would say slightly smaller than a Bella,
 tho I haven't really compared the measurements.
The other plus is this style seems under the radar so they appear on the 'Bay at
reasonable prices.


----------



## septembersiren

this bag was just called the flap over bag 
it is a wonderul bag
the strap it the right length 
the flap is great
very nice 





louise2 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know the name and year of this beautiful bag. Thinking of buying it.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## purse lady

Hi can anyone help me identity this bag the year and the color please ? Thanks I


----------



## V0N1B2

purse lady said:


> Hi can anyone help me identity this bag the year and the color please ? Thanks I
> View attachment 2657522


It looks like sdkitty's bag from a few pages back. The one with the black/cream leather treatment.
Colour is hard to tell. My first thought was Oak, Maple or Ash but I don't know vintage-y colours very well. I think that bag might have come out before those colours.


----------



## purse lady

Thanks VON1B2 for your reply !


----------



## robinr

Got this Bottega Veneta Lawyer Briefcase off a brand outlet selection of vintage bags 4 years ago. Could someone do me a favor and authenticate/evaluate it for me? 

From what I know it should be from the 70s/80s.

Thank you


----------



## lofty

Could someone kindly help me ID this lovely medium belly I just received? Would really love to know the color and year of this bag, thank you


----------



## farrahmelanie

can anyone ID this bag for me...It looks familiar, I've seen it someplace on the forum but can't find it now..

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...955?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f025af53

Seller: elitecouture

TIA


----------



## V0N1B2

farrahmelanie said:


> can anyone ID this bag for me...It looks familiar, I've seen it someplace on the forum but can't find it now..
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...955?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f025af53
> 
> Seller: elitecouture
> 
> TIA


You probably have seen it somewhere.
BichonLover has one in Lilac.  It's a San Marco? bag I think.


----------



## septembersiren

this bag had no name 
san marco is a treatment to the leather


----------



## farrahmelanie

septembersiren said:


> this bag had no name
> san marco is a treatment to the leather





septembersiren said:


> this bag had no name
> san marco is a treatment to the leather



how would I search it on google? I tried under boston bag, satchel..nothing comes up? 
any help would be so appreciated...and that's right it was in the collections thread ; )

Thanks Septembersiren & VON1B2


----------



## V0N1B2

I googled Bottega Veneta San Marco tote and came up with plenty of photos?


----------



## indiaink

lofty said:


> Could someone kindly help me ID this lovely medium belly I just received? Would really love to know the color and year of this bag, thank you


With the new tags, the only thing you can do is ask your Bottega Veneta sales associate.


----------



## septembersiren

not sure what you want to search for 
the treatment name 
that is a BV name, San Marco 
you could call a BV store and ask them what makes a San Marco bag San Marco 

the bag itself has no name as so many BV bags have no name 
mostly only icon bags and limited edition bags have names






farrahmelanie said:


> how would I search it on google? I tried under boston bag, satchel..nothing comes up?
> any help would be so appreciated...and that's right it was in the collections thread ; )
> 
> Thanks Septembersiren & VON1B2


----------



## indiaink

farrahmelanie said:


> can anyone ID this bag for me...It looks familiar, I've seen it someplace on the forum but can't find it now..
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...955?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f025af53
> 
> Seller: elitecouture
> 
> TIA





farrahmelanie said:


> how would I search it on google? I tried under boston bag, satchel..nothing comes up?
> any help would be so appreciated...and that's right it was in the collections thread ; )
> 
> Thanks Septembersiren & VON1B2





V0N1B2 said:


> I googled Bottega Veneta San Marco tote and came up with plenty of photos?





septembersiren said:


> not sure what you want to search for
> the treatment name
> that is a BV name, San Marco
> you could call a BV store and ask them what makes a San Marco bag San Marco
> 
> the bag itself has no name as so many BV bags have no name
> mostly only icon bags and limited edition bags have names


I searched for "Bottega Veneta Sam Marco Bag" and came up with this info; no real name, but this is the bag ...

*Bottega Veneta Lilac Leather and Crocodile Woven Zip Tote Bag*

with this photo - funny that the seller thinks it's embossed when it's croc ...   And that's a heck of an opening bid for this bag, to be sure!!!


----------



## phoenixrising

Pictures don't do this BV justice! Can someone please tell me the season/year this was made and the style name? It's buttery soft, both inside & outside. It's a real beauty.


----------



## boxermom

phoenixrising said:


> Pictures don't do this BV justice! Can someone please tell me the season/year this was made and the style name? It's buttery soft, both inside & outside. It's a real beauty.



I don't really have any information (so why am I posting, right?) but it has the look of the very early 2000's, when Tomas Maier first came to BV. A couple of other ladies here really know their history of BV, so hopefully they'll see this and comment for you.  It almost looks like a fortune cookie.


----------



## NYCgirl

Does anyone know what color this looks closest to? I've asked for pictures of the tag, but won't hear back until Monday. To me it looks closest to Corot, but I could be wrong. Thanks!

http://r.ebay.com/wNJ1ME


----------



## septembersiren

could be lilac 
hard to tell from pics





NYCgirl said:


> Does anyone know what color this looks closest to? I've asked for pictures of the tag, but won't hear back until Monday. To me it looks closest to Corot, but I could be wrong. Thanks!
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/wNJ1ME


----------



## diane278

NYCgirl said:


> Does anyone know what color this looks closest to? I've asked for pictures of the tag, but won't hear back until Monday. To me it looks closest to Corot, but I could be wrong. Thanks!
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/wNJ1ME


I think so too, but I am not as experienced as others here.  Still looking for a violet clutch? This is at least in the purple color family. 
I'm still wanting an indigo medium Veneta.


----------



## NYCgirl

diane278 said:


> I think so too, but I am not as experienced as others here.  Still looking for a violet clutch? This is at least in the purple color family.
> I'm still wanting an indigo medium Veneta.



Yep, this in violet is my HG, but it continues to elude me. I'm not sure this in Corot does it for me enough, although it is lovely.


----------



## Papillon99

NYCgirl said:


> Yep, this in violet is my HG, but it continues to elude me. I'm not sure this in Corot does it for me enough, although it is lovely.


That turnlock clutch ^ look like corot to me, too. I have a corot lanyard and it is quite a purpley-lilac to my eye.  Very nice in an accessory, but might lack the wow factor you're looking for that the violet color has.


----------



## NYCgirl

Papillon99 said:


> That turnlock clutch ^ look like corot to me, too. I have a corot lanyard and it is quite a purpley-lilac to my eye.  Very nice in an accessory, but might lack the wow factor you're looking for that the violet color has.


Yeah, thanks. I decided against it because I just don't think it's a vibrant enough color for me. Hopefully one day a violet one will emerge!


----------



## septembersiren

did they make this bag in violet?





NYCgirl said:


> Yeah, thanks. I decided against it because I just don't think it's a vibrant enough color for me. Hopefully one day a violet one will emerge!


----------



## NYCgirl

^^ Yep.


----------



## lyseiki8

phoenixrising said:


> Pictures don't do this BV justice! Can someone please tell me the season/year this was made and the style name? It's buttery soft, both inside & outside. It's a real beauty.



Hi Phoenixrising - I gather from what you wrote you already had this bag in your possession?   Sorry, I do not have the answer to your question but just that early on in June I bought a similar piece.  I returned it eventually.  Ms boxermom, one of our ever efficient and helpful BV experts, had confirmed its authenticity but personally I had problem with the thin handle and I do not know which way to use it     Sorry to side track.  And I agree with you, it is buttery soft.   Have  a nice sunday!


----------



## delusionsoflucy

Hello- does anyone have any thoughts on year/decade for this vintage BV, and what the leather type may be? Not sure how to imbed link as I am relatively new herr and on a mobile device:

http://shop-hers.com:/products/35944-angel0105-bottega-veneta-shoulder-bag 

 Thank you!


----------



## bagreedy

Hello,  can someone please help me identify this BV color?




Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

bagreedy said:


> Hello,  can someone please help me identify this BV color?
> 
> View attachment 2694397
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Could be Sapphire.







and the one on the right here


----------



## bagreedy

indiaink said:


> Could be Sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the one on the right here





Thank you! Is this a past season color?


----------



## indiaink

bagreedy said:


> Thank you! Is this a past season color?


F/W 2011

You are welcome!


----------



## jroger1

Is this a new color, burnished absinthe?  I've been out of the BV loop for a while (banned!)  I loooooove green, even though I have assenzio which is very close I'm looking at this gorgeous color.

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/bott...ottega-veneta-medium-intrecciato-leather-hobo


----------



## V0N1B2

It looks like regular Absinthe, which would have been from 2008/2009?
Page two of the Green/Yellow colours in the BV reference library has a couple of really good shots of Absinthe.  I think that Veneta looks like them.
It can't be a new colour for this season - BV changed the interior of the Veneta.
They do say it was "sourced" for Gilt, although I'm not sure exactly what that means.


----------



## London 411

I just came across this bag and I cannot find anything on the style. Can anyone tell me the exact name of this bag so I can do some research on it? Anything you can tell me about this style would be just wonderful! Thanks!!


----------



## purplemist

Hi, i am new in this forum and I normally lurk around instead of posting any post here. I came across one bag that i find difficult to identify which mostly posted 'bv tote bag' instead of a proper name for it. It will be great if someone can tell me what it is? Thanks


----------



## indiaink

purplemist said:


> Hi, i am new in this forum and I normally lurk around instead of posting any post here. I came across one bag that i find difficult to identify which mostly posted 'bv tote bag' instead of a proper name for it. It will be great if someone can tell me what it is? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2708372
> View attachment 2708375


BV generally doesn't 'name' their bags... So, 'tote bag' is not unheard of.  This particular bag doesn't look like a Bottega Veneta bag, though...?


----------



## purplemist

indiaink said:


> BV generally doesn't 'name' their bags... So, 'tote bag' is not unheard of.  This particular bag doesn't look like a Bottega Veneta bag, though...?




But.. But.. There is montaigne, roma, veneta, knot, cabat, sloane and etc. Well that is based on the research i tried to understand from this brand.


----------



## V0N1B2

Yes this is true, but for every bag with a name there are two bags named "Nappa intrecciato tote".
It's frustrating - for everyone.

EDIT: I just scanned the BV website and counted eight different silhouettes all called "Intrecciato Nappa Bag" and I didn't even check the men's side.  Even india's beloved cervo (baseball?) hobo has a name twin and it doesn't look anything like the "Washed Cervo Bag"


----------



## septembersiren

all the bags you mentioned are ICON bags 
that means they are reproduced year after year and are the staple of BV 
The knot and the Cabat are the most coveted bags BV makes 
not every bag gets a name 
not every bag is produced year after year 





purplemist said:


> But.. But.. There is montaigne, roma, veneta, knot, cabat, sloane and etc. Well that is based on the research i tried to understand from this brand.


----------



## purplemist

septembersiren said:


> all the bags you mentioned are ICON bags
> 
> that means they are reproduced year after year and are the staple of BV
> 
> The knot and the Cabat are the most coveted bags BV makes
> 
> not every bag gets a name
> 
> not every bag is produced year after year




I see. Thanks for taking the time to reply,
All of you.  this is new to me and I begin to like the style of it hence why i wanted to learn more.  
If the picture i posted above is not part of the bv family, then maybe i shall consider buying a montaigne bag as my first bv bag i guess..Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

NM, I've asked and had answered my question before -


----------



## farrahmelanie

Good Morning Ladies.....

I won this auction and was hoping that this lovely tournabouni would be uluru, it was described as rust colored, but now that I have it it's not a bright red, it looks more like bramble, but it's not brown either....hoping for uluru as I'm lusting for a red large(er) bottega than my small...
Any help would be so appreciated....
Have a wonderful Friday ; )....


----------



## indiaink

farrahmelanie said:


> Good Morning Ladies.....
> 
> I won this auction and was hoping that this lovely tournabouni would be uluru, it was described as rust colored, but now that I have it it's not a bright red, it looks more like bramble, but it's not brown either....hoping for uluru as I'm lusting for a red large(er) bottega than my small...
> Any help would be so appreciated....
> Have a wonderful Friday ; )....


A picture of the back side of the white tag (the one with the numbers and letters) would be nice


----------



## septembersiren

If I remember correctly Bramble was used in men's accessories and bags
They did make Tournabouni in Uluru so it is probably that 





farrahmelanie said:


> Good Morning Ladies.....
> 
> I won this auction and was hoping that this lovely tournabouni would be uluru, it was described as rust colored, but now that I have it it's not a bright red, it looks more like bramble, but it's not brown either....hoping for uluru as I'm lusting for a red large(er) bottega than my small...
> Any help would be so appreciated....
> Have a wonderful Friday ; )....


----------



## farrahmelanie

septembersiren said:


> If I remember correctly Bramble was used in men's accessories and bags
> They did make Tournabouni in Uluru so it is probably that


thank you....the code is 6503...I guess I thought uluru was brighter in real life


----------



## indiaink

farrahmelanie said:


> thank you....the code is 6503...I guess I thought uluru was brighter in real life


That is the correct code...


----------



## septembersiren

actually because the Tournabouni was made from Goat skin it had a real shine to it 
In nappa the Uluru was not as shiny 
Uluru is a plateau or Mesa in AUSTRALIA
BV did a great job recreating the color of this rock 

here is a link that will show the color of that rock 

https://www.google.com/search?q=Ulu...a=X&ei=b8XuU7O7LIaZyATSooD4Bw&ved=0CDwQ9QEwBQ





farrahmelanie said:


> thank you....the code is 6503...I guess I thought uluru was brighter in real life


----------



## Papillon99

farrahmelanie said:


> thank you....the code is 6503...I guess I thought uluru was brighter in real life


Also ... Post #42 of Color Reference Thread for Red/Burgundy/Orange shows an Uluru Tournabouni with that color code.  
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...y-orange-color-family-pics-only-246373-3.html


----------



## HJoo

Would someone mind telling me the proper name for this cabat? Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

HJoo said:


> Would someone mind telling me the proper name for this cabat? Thanks!


It is the Cabat with the Fuzzy treatment, that's about it.

You can read about the treatment and when it debuted here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottegas-unique-weaving-and-treatment-processes-504104-12.html#post20832846


----------



## dorayaki90

Hi,

I'm wondering if you could help me identify what bv style and color is this bag?

Thank you in advance


----------



## indiaink

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm wondering if you could help me identify what bv style and color is this bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Looks like a Campana in Brique.


----------



## V0N1B2

Isn't it a Rete tote?
Eclipse?

just a guess...



EDIT:
*I knew I had seen this photo before (and on this forum)
Post 3256
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottega-veneta-in-action-127027-218.html
Send a pm to* eversleeping* and ask her.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Isn't it a Rete tote?
> Eclipse?
> 
> just a guess...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> *I knew I had seen this photo before (and on this forum)
> Post 3256
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottega-veneta-in-action-127027-218.html
> Send a pm to* eversleeping* and ask her.


WOW!  Your memory is incredible!!!


----------



## dorayaki90

V0N1B2 said:


> Isn't it a Rete tote?
> Eclipse?
> 
> just a guess...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> *I knew I had seen this photo before (and on this forum)
> Post 3256
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottega-veneta-in-action-127027-218.html
> Send a pm to* eversleeping* and ask her.



Thank you for your help, I found this in google image and really liked the style.


----------



## dorayaki90

indiaink said:


> Looks like a Campana in Brique.



Thank you, I like this style too


----------



## boxermom

indiaink said:


> WOW!  Your memory is incredible!!!



VON is amazing--she does this repeatedly and it blows my mind!:salute:


----------



## jburgh

boxermom said:


> VON is amazing--she does this repeatedly and it blows my mind!:salute:


Really VON, bravo.  Wish I had a memory like that.  Maybe VON is really Dr. Sheldon Cooper with eidetic memory


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello does anybody know this bag style and season please? Intrecciato at the bottom with stitching at the centre. Thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

It's a mens bag but I don't know the year, sorry. I want to say 2011
Might be called: Brown Intrecciato Degrade Tote
Came in Cioccolato Brown & Tourmaline
There was also a mens billfold wallet that matched it.


----------



## indiaink

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello does anybody know this bag style and season please? Intrecciato at the bottom with stitching at the centre. Thanks





V0N1B2 said:


> It's a mens bag but I don't know the year, sorry. I want to say 2011
> Might be called: Brown Intrecciato Degrade Tote
> Came in Cioccolato Brown & Tourmaline
> There was also a mens billfold wallet that matched it.


Yep, this is correct - just Intrecciato Degrade Tote.

Von seriously, do you have an eidetic memory?


----------



## V0N1B2

LOL, naw y'all are too kind, really. 
I only remember BV stuff 

OP: there is a similar tote on eBay right now but it's all calfskin.  It's pretty nice. Not exactly the same but it is a more current style I think and has been available more recently than the one you posted.  It's kinda sorta the same in the same way a Cabat is kinda sorta like a Rete Tote.
*I only guessed 2011 because of the Tourmaline colour.
I'm not advocating anything but here is the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...IN-STRIPED-DEGRADE-TOTE-BAG-NEW-/331081135350


----------



## moi et mes sacs

V0N1B2 said:


> LOL, naw y'all are too kind, really.
> I only remember BV stuff
> 
> OP: there is a similar tote on eBay right now but it's all calfskin.  It's pretty nice. Not exactly the same but it is a more current style I think and has been available more recently than the one you posted.  It's kinda sorta the same in the same way a Cabat is kinda sorta like a Rete Tote.
> *I only guessed 2011 because of the Tourmaline colour.
> I'm not advocating anything but here is the link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...IN-STRIPED-DEGRADE-TOTE-BAG-NEW-/331081135350


Thanks. Really? A mans bag. I got one in tk maxx! It did come up as mans but I thought it was an error. It works for me, debating if I should keep.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

indiaink said:


> Yep, this is correct - just Intrecciato Degrade Tote.
> 
> Von seriously, do you have an eidetic memory?


Thanks .indiaink. I googled and found pics.


----------



## cwxx

This is my sister's (vintage?) BV bag she got this past year. Makes me so jealous! I really like BV leather and feel but prefer more structured shapes, hers manages to combine both! Unfortunately haven't been able to find any pics of it in my searches, so any info much much appreciated  It's a smaller bag, more like the minis that are so ubiquitous recently...


----------



## cwxx

and one more photo of the reverse of the tag - I'll try to get a picture from the side later. It's basically two zipped sections (each zip going opposite way to the other) with tassels on the zips.


----------



## luthienbabe

hi ladies,

does anyone know the name of this bv?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-B...84?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19f4123478

thanks!!


----------



## V0N1B2

cwxx said:


> This is my sister's (vintage?) BV bag she got this past year. Makes me so jealous! I really like BV leather and feel but prefer more structured shapes, hers manages to combine both! Unfortunately haven't been able to find any pics of it in my searches, so any info much much appreciated  It's a smaller bag, more like the minis that are so ubiquitous recently...


Boxermom might be able to help you out with a name on this one. It might not have one, though. I think many of the vintage bags didn't? I am vintage but very few of my bags are. lol



luthienbabe said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> does anyone know the name of this bv?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-B...84?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19f4123478
> 
> thanks!!


It might just be called the Ombre (or Nebbia?) Satchel.
Sorry, so many bags don't get cool names.
There are a few pics floating around here of that bag. I'm on my iPad so I can't link but someone revealed this bag back in March 2008. Dig deep, waaaay down there, and you'll be rewarded. 
FYI: That bag is selling on a consignment website right now for $800. Just sayin


----------



## luthienbabe

V0N1B2 said:


> It might just be called the Ombre (or Nebbia?) Satchel.
> Sorry, so many bags don't get cool names.
> There are a few pics floating around here of that bag. I'm on my iPad so I can't link but someone revealed this bag back in March 2008. Dig deep, waaaay down there, and you'll be rewarded.
> FYI: That bag is selling on a consignment website right now for $800. Just sayin



Thanks for the tip! Will look for those pictures


----------



## Majlus

Hi, I'm new here, 
  I want to ask, today I bought the vintage market this case .. 
know me more be said? 
Thank you


----------



## septembersiren

are you asking for authentication
it is what Bottega calls marco polo which is plastizied canvas 
if you would like it authenticated you need to post it in the authentication thread
please read the 1st post so you know what pictures are required
welcome to BV
it is called a train case or a make up case






Majlus said:


> Hi, I'm new here,
> I want to ask, today I bought the vintage market this case ..
> know me more be said?
> Thank you


----------



## Majlus

Thank  you


----------



## jburgh

Majlus said:


> Thank  you



Here is the location of the Authentication thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...-veneta-4-use-proper-format-shown-851313.html

Please read post one before posting, than you...jburgh


----------



## Bagsforcady

Hello ladies, anybody know the color and season of this bag please? thanks.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi All,

Can anyone help ID this bag please

Thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

Bagsforcady said:


> Hello ladies, anybody know the color and season of this bag please? thanks.


This is an Intrecciato Nappa Fringe Ayers Knot (I think?)
From Spring/Summer 2013 and the colour I believe, is Poussin.


----------



## V0N1B2

Enigma78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone help ID this bag please
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782975
> View attachment 2782976
> View attachment 2782981
> View attachment 2782983


Hmm that's a tough one. Maybe Tricot Nappa Rafia? From Fall/Winter 2013. It might have been that special seasonal Veneta that season, I don't know,  
I thought it looked like the Treccia treatment (from F/W 2011), but as far as I know that was only done on the Cabat.
I don't know. Maybe someone else can help?


----------



## Bagsforcady

V0N1B2 said:


> This is an Intrecciato Nappa Fringe Ayers Knot (I think?)
> From Spring/Summer 2013 and the colour I believe, is Poussin.



Thank you!


----------



## jmcadon

Is this what I think it is?  Ottone?  Wow...great price!  Too bad I am not a Cabat girl...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...879?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339708d277


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi can anyone identify this waxy leather bag please? I bought it recently and it becoming my fave


----------



## NYCgirl

Does anyone know what color blue this card case is? Perhaps cobalt? Thanks!

http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/321526262254?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## jezebel61113

Anyone have any idea what color this is so I can try and view it on other bags and in different light?  I have it on layaway at Fashionphile but I'm not 100% sold.  I think it might be Cigar.


----------



## septembersiren

is there a white tag inside? 
post a pic of the white tag 
the side with the numbers
I don't think it is cigar 





jezebel61113 said:


> Anyone have any idea what color this is so I can try and view it on other bags and in different light?  I have it on layaway at Fashionphile but I'm not 100% sold.  I think it might be Cigar.


----------



## V0N1B2

If it's the bag I think it is, it had an interior tag with only one line of numbers. 
Therefore it can't be Cigar. Could it be Chene?


----------



## septembersiren

so hard to tell colors in pictures 
I thought chene was more orange than this 
this seems really beige 
but might as well post a pic of the tag and we can go from there


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello I hope someone can help identify this bag and the shade of red, is it an older veneta?:




TIA!


----------



## jburgh

jezebel61113 said:


> Anyone have any idea what color this is so I can try and view it on other bags and in different light?  I have it on layaway at Fashionphile but I'm not 100% sold.  I think it might be Cigar.



I think this bag is older that chene or cigar.  Isn't this the fortune cookie bag? It might not have the style and color code on the tag like Von said.


----------



## bagreedy

Please helpID this bag


----------



## V0N1B2

bagreedy said:


> Please helpID this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2811512


It's the Intrecciomirage Tote. I think, in Nero/Gold.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
can someone please identify this bag
thanks


----------



## bagreedy

V0N1B2 said:


> It's the Intrecciomirage Tote. I think, in Nero/Gold.


Thank you!


----------



## Resojets

Hello! New to the forum but I was hoping a skilled eye could help me identify and/or authenticate this bag for me! Thanks 
http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/Resojets/media/imagejpg1_zps52abe463.jpg.html?o=3
http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/Resojets/media/imagejpg4_zps93266833.jpg.html?o=3
http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/Resojets/media/imagejpg3_zps6eaed4af.jpg.html?o=3
http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/Resojets/media/imagejpg7_zpsd1f17481.jpg.html?o=3
http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/Resojets/media/imagejpg6_zps0c2e2c28.jpg.html?o=3
http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/Resojets/media/imagejpg5_zps2fe93f1d.jpg.html?o=3


----------



## septembersiren

It is a marco polo tote bag 
vintage 
very good condition 
marco polo is bv luggage line 
made of platized canvas  





resojets said:


> hello! New to the forum but i was hoping a skilled eye could help me identify and/or authenticate this bag for me! Thanks
> http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/resojets/media/imagejpg1_zps52abe463.jpg.html?o=3
> http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/resojets/media/imagejpg4_zps93266833.jpg.html?o=3
> http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/resojets/media/imagejpg3_zps6eaed4af.jpg.html?o=3
> http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/resojets/media/imagejpg7_zpsd1f17481.jpg.html?o=3
> http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/resojets/media/imagejpg6_zps0c2e2c28.jpg.html?o=3
> http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/resojets/media/imagejpg5_zps2fe93f1d.jpg.html?o=3


----------



## Resojets

septembersiren said:


> It is a marco polo tote bag
> vintage
> very good condition
> marco polo is bv luggage line
> made of platized canvas


That was so fast! Thank you!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi everyone, I tried doing a search on the color code on Fever but came up with 6562 and 6504... Does Fever have 2 color codes? Or are there 2 different Fever colors? Thank you so much!


----------



## boxermom

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi everyone, I tried doing a search on the color code on Fever but came up with 6562 and 6504... Does Fever have 2 color codes? Or are there 2 different Fever colors? Thank you so much!



I have 4 different codes for Fever:

6504  Fever Cervo (deerskin)
6504  Fever shiny karung
6507  Fever soft croc
6510  Fever Nappa tote (brunito hardware)
6562  Fever Nappa (regular hardware)

There may be others! But this was what I have in my many lists. BV has different codes depending on hardware color, but it looks like there are additional codes with different materials.


----------



## H’sKisses

boxermom said:


> I have 4 different codes for Fever:
> 
> 
> 
> 6504  Fever Cervo (deerskin)
> 
> 6504  Fever shiny karung
> 
> 6507  Fever soft croc
> 
> 6510  Fever Nappa tote (brunito hardware)
> 
> 6562  Fever Nappa (regular hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> There may be others! But this was what I have in my many lists. BV has different codes depending on hardware color, but it looks like there are additional codes with different materials.




Thank you so much!!! That definitely helps clear it up!!! 

Would you say it's a true red? Or does it have an orange tinge? Pictures I've seen show it to be orangey.


----------



## boxermom

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you so much!!! That definitely helps clear it up!!!
> 
> Would you say it's a true red? Or does it have an orange tinge? Pictures I've seen show it to be orangey.



You can look in our color reference threads to see if anyone posted something in Fever. From memory, I believe it was an orangey-red, not a true red (such as Blood, Crimson or Carmino, for example).


----------



## H’sKisses

boxermom said:


> You can look in our color reference threads to see if anyone posted something in Fever. From memory, I believe it was an orangey-red, not a true red (such as Blood, Crimson or Carmino, for example).




Thank you!


----------



## Colinb07958

Any idea what this is.

http://www.tkmaxx.com/mens-designer-gold-label-clothing/men-s-carriers/invt/37149790

Assume it's leather


----------



## V0N1B2

Colinb07958 said:


> Any idea what this is.
> 
> http://www.tkmaxx.com/mens-designer-gold-label-clothing/men-s-carriers/invt/37149790
> 
> Assume it's leather


I think it might have been part of the Spinnaker series of bags? There was a tote and a duffle in Nero, Moro and Tourmaline.  Might have been from F/W 2010? Not positive.  
The Spinnaker bags were quilted down I think. So no, not leather - just the trim.


----------



## grietje

Handicraftplus said:


> What do you think about this. It is called as gypsy ladies purse.
> 
> http://leatherhandmadebag.com/messenger-bag/handmade-leather-ladies-purse.html



Not following you.  Are you wondering if this is a vintage BV?  I don't know vintage BV bit based on the photos and script there's nothing to indicate it's a BV.  Reminds me of a old Coach design.


----------



## boxermom

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> can someone please identify this bag
> thanks



Apologies for not seeing your request much earlier!

This is called the Barcelona bag from the Spring-Summer 2008 collection. The color is Marble and the original retail price was $3750.

I loved this bag--the detail and colors are amazing. I never saw it in the stores, though.


----------



## bagreedy

Hello,

I have a color dilemma that I need help with I am considering buying a bag from eBay that Boxermon has identified as the color Fraise. 





I had purchased this bag earlier and was choosing between 2 colors and returned it in favor of the other color at that time. However, the color has been haunting me and I'm now trying to chase it down. Here is a pic of the tag from when I purchased it. It reads Fraise but, the colors don't seem to match. Are these the same shade?


----------



## kelsey211

bagreedy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a color dilemma that I need help with I am considering buying a bag from eBay that Boxermon has identified as the color Fraise.
> 
> View attachment 2864673
> View attachment 2864674
> 
> 
> I had purchased this bag earlier and was choosing between 2 colors and returned it in favor of the other color at that time. However, the color has been haunting me and I'm now trying to chase it down. Here is a pic of the tag from when I purchased it. It reads Fraise but, the colors don't seem to match. Are these the same shade?
> 
> View attachment 2864675





Fraise is probably my favorite BV red and I have several Fraise bags.  Attached is a picture sent to me by my SA when I was deciding on a Fraise bag; both the Disco bag and the Pillow bag are Fraise Red.

I think your Veneta is Fraise.  Your 3rd picture has the berry undertone like the Fraise Cabat that I have.  The other red that year was New Red which has more of an orange undertone and is brighter than Fraise.


----------



## bagreedy

Thank you so much!


----------



## kelsey211

bagreedy said:


> Thank you so much!



You're welcome.


----------



## bagreedy

kelsey211 said:


> You're welcome.


'

Your Cabat is drool worthy! Beautiful bag.


----------



## Boca

Hello, Can anyone identify the style of this large top frame BV bag? It's a dark brown leather - ebano I think is the color. Many thanks.


----------



## Une_passante

Hello Ladies,

Can anyone ID this wallet? TIA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191489641279?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nkat

Hi. Can anyone please tell me the style and color code of this bag?  

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## xSienna

Does anyone have any information about this beauty from the new ad campaign?? 
Can't seem to find anything about it anywhere... Thank you in advance and sorry if I'm posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## kdviloria29

Hi! Can anyone help me identify the model and color of this wallet? And also the retail price if possible? Thanks. Bought this wallet from Ebay for $20 due to the stains. Thanks.


----------



## septembersiren

sorry but this wallet is so horribly stained it is not worth $20
I think the color is camel 
and I think it is a continetal wallet 





kdviloria29 said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me identify the model and color of this wallet? And also the retail price if possible? Thanks. Bought this wallet from Ebay for $20 due to the stains. Thanks.


----------



## boxermom

nkat said:


> View attachment 2876179
> View attachment 2876180
> 
> 
> Hi. Can anyone please tell me the style and color code of this bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



This is a vintage hobo-style bag. Back then BV didn't give specific names to their styles. I have no idea if there was a special color name.  It looks like it's in good condition. The vintage bags are my favorite. Nice bag!


----------



## etsonis

Hi,

I purchased this Large Veneta from Fashionphile but not sure what color this is. It was sold as Ebano but when I compare to another Ebano bag I own, it's so different. It has a purple undertone. Could it possibly be Quetsche? I've never seen that color in person before.

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## V0N1B2

Can you post a picture of the interior authenticity tag sewn into the pocket or tell us the colour code?


----------



## etsonis

V0N1B2 said:


> Can you post a picture of the interior authenticity tag sewn into the pocket or tell us the colour code?




Yes here's a picture of the tag. I forgot to include it. Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

Aww crap! New style tags! 
Yes, it's totally possible that it could be Quetsche. It's really hard to tell from the pictures. Two of them definitely look like Ebano and two of them look like Quetsche 
Does it photograph more purple in the daylight?
It is such a chameleon!


----------



## Mousse

etsonis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased this Large Veneta from Fashionphile but not sure what color this is. It was sold as Ebano but when I compare to another Ebano bag I own, it's so different. It has a purple undertone. Could it possibly be Quetsche? I've never seen that color in person before.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920406
> View attachment 2920408
> View attachment 2920409
> View attachment 2920410




I think your lovely bag is Quetsche. This color changes in different lighting conditions. I have a Quetsche Cervo Hobo that is purple in most lighting. Cervo leather tends to show a brighter dye color. The veneta is made of Nappa leather. I've seen it IRL and it tends to show a brownish overtone. I have purchased from Fashionphile. Their bags are top quality but they may not get the BV color name. Hope this helps.


----------



## lyseiki8

Dear All:

Can anyone here please help identify this Veneta .. Is this a one-time or seasonal style?  Thanks a lot!!


----------



## V0N1B2

If I had to make a guess - which I am doing right now... I would say maybe FW07 or SS08.
Seasonal? Maybe.
I based that guess on a very similar bag posted on Malleries right now in a green colour. Doesn't have the croc trim though.  That bag has a light blue lining which was also done for Marmo for that season, hence my guess of 2007/2008. The light blue lining was done in Marmo, the Olive colour as well as a Noce-ish colour.
I'm sure that doesn't help at all but it might be a place to start your search?


----------



## septembersiren

I worked for BV from 2008 to 2011
I have never seen this 
so it must have been before 2008


----------



## lyseiki8

Thank you, V0N1B2 and Septembersiren, for the lead


----------



## etsonis

Mousse said:


> I think your lovely bag is Quetsche. This color changes in different lighting conditions. I have a Quetsche Cervo Hobo that is purple in most lighting. Cervo leather tends to show a brighter dye color. The veneta is made of Nappa leather. I've seen it IRL and it tends to show a brownish overtone. I have purchased from Fashionphile. Their bags are top quality but they may not get the BV color name. Hope this helps.




Thank you so much for your help! I wasn't expecting to receive this color. Purple is my favorite color so now I'm not sure if I should keep it! It is beautiful & such a chameleon of a color.


----------



## LUBEHRENS

Anyone know what this Bottega Veneta Stingray bag's style name is? I would also love to know the year it was made. Any help is greatly appreciated! I tried emailing Bottega Veneta, they replied they only give information on current styles.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Can you ID this Cocker for me (year and color)?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291396831434?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks a lot.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Can you ID this Cocker for me (year and color)?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291396831434?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thanks a lot.


Well, I'm really stumped on this one.  First off, Cockers have never had an authenticity tag with the two lines of numbers - only one - regardless of year of manufacture.  So this always makes it difficult to pinpoint a year or season.
Because of the "substyle" of this Cocker (as in being full intrecciato, instead of on the pockets only), I was going to guess it as Spring/Summer 2006.  There were some exotic Cockers done that season in the same style as the one you posted.
I don't know what colours were done in 2006, sorry.  It is possible it could be a 2007 bag, but the only Blues I can think of that year might be a bit too light compared to the bag in your link.  Maybe Cobalt?  But that would put it a bit later and I don't think it was?
I have seen this style bag in both Ebano and a Red colour.  I see the one in the eBay listing has a light blue lining? The Red Cocker also had a light blue lining. Again, making me think perhaps 2007, as BV did a light blue lining that year in a couple of different colours.  
Regardless, it has to be before the end of 2008 because the Cocker was discontinued at that time.  I don't even know if they manufactured them for Fall/Winter 2008/2009.  I'm sorry, I'm just thinking out loud.
You could ask the seller when she purchased the bag maybe?
It is a nice bag, and not one you see everyday.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, I'm really stumped on this one.  First off, Cockers have never had an authenticity tag with the two lines of numbers - only one - regardless of year of manufacture.  So this always makes it difficult to pinpoint a year or season.
> 
> Because of the "substyle" of this Cocker (as in being full intrecciato, instead of on the pockets only), I was going to guess it as Spring/Summer 2006.  There were some exotic Cockers done that season in the same style as the one you posted.
> 
> I don't know what colours were done in 2006, sorry.  It is possible it could be a 2007 bag, but the only Blues I can think of that year might be a bit too light compared to the bag in your link.  Maybe Cobalt?  But that would put it a bit later and I don't think it was?
> 
> I have seen this style bag in both Ebano and a Red colour.  I see the one in the eBay listing has a light blue lining? The Red Cocker also had a light blue lining. Again, making me think perhaps 2007, as BV did a light blue lining that year in a couple of different colours.
> 
> Regardless, it has to be before the end of 2008 because the Cocker was discontinued at that time.  I don't even know if they manufactured them for Fall/Winter 2008/2009.  I'm sorry, I'm just thinking out loud.
> 
> You could ask the seller when she purchased the bag maybe?
> 
> It is a nice bag, and not one you see everyday.




Thanks. I enjoyed reading your thought process [emoji5]&#65039;  One of the messages I got out of your reply is that, this bag is not a fake and that makes me happy (would be happier if it comes with the original dust bag). 

I'm obsessed with blue and grey so I'm really keen in finding out which blue this is. 

I'll check with the seller and report back, in case some curious minds are following this post. 

Thanks again.


----------



## V0N1B2

LOL. Oh yeah, it's real.  
The Cocker was the very first BV bag I ever fell in love with.  
I'm interested to find out the colour as well.  BV colour codes are like is German nouns.  They change depending on the situation/context.


----------



## septembersiren

I thought thte color of the cocker was ink 
but the cocker was in production when ink came out 
so Idk what color it is


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I pulled the trigger and bought the Cocker. Maybe I can take pictures of the bag under different lighting and see if that would help with the color guessing game  

The only clue from the seller: She remembers rushing out to get the bag when she heard that the style was going to be discontinued. 

I don't know if that helps in guessing the season/year.


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I thought thte color of the cocker was ink
> but the cocker was in production when ink came out
> so Idk what color it is


Ink was 5009, and came out in F/W 2010...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Ink was 5009, and came out in F/W 2010...



Baltic... maybe?


----------



## septembersiren

what I meant to say was the cocker was NOT in production when ink came out 
Baltic was was a lighter blue than this color


----------



## jjj5

Hi I am asking for help identifying this bag, so far I am suspicious of the handle lacking a lock strap (it has only a button clasp with no BV marks) and the serial seems genuine but I would like to authenticate here. User indiaink had kindly suggested this is genuine BV but I'd like further style identification help. 

Photos are here:
http://imgur.com/a/R4mWj

I have match color code 2510 to noce or walnut and the v0013 leather to Napa (?). The interior style number is something like 114087 or 124097, it is hard to tell and stitched into the lining at a slight angle which I cannot tell if this means unique craftsmanship or a stolen label that was added. I like this bag I think it's genuine just curious about the serial and handle in relation to BV styles. Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

It's a Mini Iron Bag.
Check out the reference library, lots of pics
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-style-reference/miscellaneous-bags-pics-only-246422.html
Yes, the style number is 114087 colour is Noce.
Doesn't have a lock, it has a snap.  The label sewn in is original.


----------



## jjj5

V0N1B2 said:


> It's a Mini Iron Bag.
> Check out the reference library, lots of pics
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-style-reference/miscellaneous-bags-pics-only-246422.html
> Yes, the style number is 114087 colour is Noce.
> Doesn't have a lock, it has a snap.  The label sewn in is original.


Hi and thank you for your time I appreciate the reassurance. I am worried my bag is a replica as listed or seen here (http://www.luxuryreplicabagsuk.com/...to-Nappa-Cosmetic-Case-Ebano/12336/index.html) these bags are disturbingly realistic and have me very worried. Look at some of the thousand level bags going for 300...


----------



## jjj5

Thank you for the id I really appreciate it having never seen the iron bag style I was worried I would be giving a make up bag as a purse :O


----------



## indiaink

jjj5 said:


> Hi and thank you for your time I appreciate the reassurance. I am worried my bag is a replica as listed or seen here FAKE WEB SITE ADDRESS REMOVED these bags are disturbingly realistic and have me very worried. Look at some of the thousand level bags going for 300...


They don't show images of what they are selling; they 'steal' images from reputable sites and use those.  That's how they are able to 'fool' so many people.


----------



## jjj5

I am really glad to see examples of this iron style bag here. I believe mine is genuine I just felt panicked


----------



## rc111

Hi All,

I am Newbie on BV's Bag.

I just bought BV Messenger Bag.
Can you tell me about authenticity of my bag?
or how do i do to know if my bag is original?

please help me. I cant sleep until i know if it is original. 
The Tag:
BOTTEGA VENETA
made in italy

and the other side,
Originality Certified
************* (only 1 line serial number code)


Photos are here:
http://s2.postimg.org/h6pwpkmhl/IMG_8995.jpg


----------



## indiaink

rc111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Newbie on BV's Bag.
> 
> I just bought BV Messenger Bag.
> Can you tell me about authenticity of my bag?
> or how do i do to know if my bag is original?
> 
> please help me. I cant sleep until i know if it is original.
> The Tag:
> BOTTEGA VENETA
> made in italy
> 
> and the other side,
> Originality Certified
> ************* (only 1 line serial number code)
> 
> 
> Photos are here:
> http://s2.postimg.org/h6pwpkmhl/IMG_8995.jpg


Please post in the Authenticate This thread, and we need more photos - see the first opst in the thread for what we need to authenticate for you.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Do you know which season/year is this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...ery-Brown-Intrecciato-Bag-Tote-/301573272357?


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Do you know which season/year is this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...ery-Brown-Intrecciato-Bag-Tote-/301573272357?


WOW!  I don't have that code on my list - it will be interesting to hear from some of the longtime BV fans - this bag is gorgeous!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> WOW!  I don't have that code on my list - it will be interesting to hear from some of the longtime BV fans - this bag is gorgeous!



Isn't it?  The seller said less than 50 were made but there isn't the LE metal plate inside the bag.

Edit to add:

I might have found a clue here.  See Post #96.  
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...pics-and-discussion-here-update-389951-7.html


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Isn't it?  The seller said less than 50 were made but there isn't the LE metal plate inside the bag.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> I might have found a clue here.  See Post #96.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...pics-and-discussion-here-update-389951-7.html


jburgh, where are you?  You've got the S/S 09 catalog, don't you?


----------



## rc111

indiaink said:


> Please post in the Authenticate This thread, and we need more photos - see the first opst in the thread for what we need to authenticate for you.



alright, thankyou so much !
i will post in the authenticate this thread by now.


----------



## jburgh

indiaink said:


> jburgh, where are you?  You've got the S/S 09 catalog, don't you?



Yep, just got it out.  The bag in question is on page 58 of the S/S 2009 catalog.  The name given is the "Tea Moro Intrecciato Embroidered Flower Bag." It is a stunning bag and originally sold for $3,150.  I'm drooling just looking through that catalog, what a great season.  The tea color in the auction is pretty true to color, perhaps a smidge darker in person.

There is no mention of Limited Edition, but often times the catalog does not say anything.  Also, some bags are limited to a certain quantity, but not called Limited Edition, with the silver tag.  I do not know the answer to this particular bag.


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Isn't it?  The seller said less than 50 were made but there isn't the LE metal plate inside the bag.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> I might have found a clue here.  See Post #96.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...pics-and-discussion-here-update-389951-7.html



Oh, yeah, that was the one that blugenie mentioned.  That season was real trouble for me


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Isn't it?  The seller said less than 50 were made but there isn't the LE metal plate inside the bag.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> I might have found a clue here.  See Post #96.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...pics-and-discussion-here-update-389951-7.html



Did you get it??!???  DO tell!!!



jburgh said:


> Yep, just got it out.  The bag in question is on page 58 of the S/S 2009 catalog.  The name given is the "Tea Moro Intrecciato Embroidered Flower Bag." It is a stunning bag and originally sold for $3,150.  I'm drooling just looking through that catalog, what a great season.  The tea color in the auction is pretty true to color, perhaps a smidge darker in person.
> 
> There is no mention of Limited Edition, but often times the catalog does not say anything.  Also, some bags are limited to a certain quantity, but not called Limited Edition, with the silver tag.  I do not know the answer to this particular bag.





BV_LC_poodle said:


> Do you know which season/year is this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...ery-Brown-Intrecciato-Bag-Tote-/301573272357?


Thanks, J, for stopping by.  I *knew* you had the catalog in question ...


----------



## jburgh

indiaink said:


> Thanks, J, for stopping by.  I *knew* you had the catalog in question ...



Sorry for being MIA.  Glad you are back.


----------



## septembersiren

the bag you are talking about was not a limited addition 
they also did slg's with the same treatment


----------



## Covethatbag

Hi there, can anyone help me with this vintage bag that I received today.  It is in mint condition but I have no idea whether 10, 20 years or older. 

Thanks


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I pulled the trigger and bought the Cocker. Maybe I can take pictures of the bag under different lighting and see if that would help with the color guessing game
> 
> The only clue from the seller: She remembers rushing out to get the bag when she heard that the style was going to be discontinued.
> 
> I don't know if that helps in guessing the season/year.




The blue cervo Cocker is here! Here are two pictures of the bag and my Sapphire Veneta.  I'm starting to think maybe the Cocker is a Bering?


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> The blue cervo Cocker is here! Here are two pictures of the bag and my Sapphire Veneta.  I'm starting to think maybe the Cocker is a Bering?
> 
> View attachment 2948839
> View attachment 2948842


Very pretty - for color comparison here is Grietje's Bering Cervo Hobo next to your photo, so I'm not sure if yours is Bering...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Very pretty - for color comparison here is Grietje's Bering Cervo Hobo next to your photo, so I'm not sure if yours is Bering...




Hmm... Let me take the mysterious blue Cocker out for a spin and take an outdoor picture. Now I get really curious ...


----------



## Covethatbag

Hi there, can anyone help me with this vintage bag that I received today. It is in mint condition but I have no idea whether 10, 20 years or older. 

Thanks


----------



## lyseiki8

Covethatbag said:


> Hi there, can anyone help me with this vintage bag that I received today. It is in mint condition but I have no idea whether 10, 20 years or older.
> 
> Thanks


I think it will be helpful to provide additional pictures for example the label, stamp that is inside this clutch for the BV experts here to help you  &#8230;


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Im really interested to find out what color my new-to-me cervo Cocker is.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Im really interested to find out what color my new-to-me cervo Cocker is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949178


Well, in the light it does look like Bering.  Let's get Grietje's opinion...


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Im really interested to find out what color my new-to-me cervo Cocker is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949178


 
Is the Cocker still made? What does the inside white tag look like?  Because Bering is a newer color and the white tag featured the single row of letters and numbers.

If it's an older bag, we may be able to learn the color via the color code.

Just looking, I don't think it's Bering.  It's too dusty of a blue. It reminds me more of Celeste but I'm not sure that color was done in Cervo.


----------



## septembersiren

It's not Bering that is newer color
it has to be Baltic or before Baltic because I think the tag said 2008 or 09 don't remember from the pics I saw of the tag


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> It's not Bering that is newer color
> it has to be Baltic or before Baltic because I think the tag said 2008 or 09 don't remember from the pics I saw of the tag


The tag is in the listing here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOTTEGA-VENETA-blue-woven-intrecciato-deerskin-leather-handbag-/291396831434?ul_ref=http%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%253A80%252Frover%252F1%252F711-53200-19255-0%252F1%253Fff3%253D4%2526pub%253D5574635916%2526toolid%253D10001%2526campid%253D5335828332%2526customid%253D%2526mpre%253Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fitm%25252F291396831434%25253F_trksid%25253Dp2055119.m1438.l2649%252526ssPageName%25253DSTRK%2525253AMEBIDX%2525253AIT%2526srcrot%253D711-53200-19255-0%2526rvr_id%253D808162690621&rmvSB=true&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=XnytPH3Fov1fVER9N%252FHvBWp8w40%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
It is a one line code and doesn't show a date.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

And a new lidting of a Bering Cervo Cocket just popped up 
http://r.ebay.com/moJVxN


----------



## septembersiren

the cocker is not in production and hasn't been since I think 2009
It can't be baltic unless it was a sp





indiaink said:


> The tag is in the listing here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOTTEGA-VENETA-blue-woven-intrecciato-deerskin-leather-handbag-/291396831434?ul_ref=http%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%253A80%252Frover%252F1%252F711-53200-19255-0%252F1%253Fff3%253D4%2526pub%253D5574635916%2526toolid%253D10001%2526campid%253D5335828332%2526customid%253D%2526mpre%253Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fitm%25252F291396831434%25253F_trksid%25253Dp2055119.m1438.l2649%252526ssPageName%25253DSTRK%2525253AMEBIDX%2525253AIT%2526srcrot%253D711-53200-19255-0%2526rvr_id%253D808162690621&rmvSB=true&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=XnytPH3Fov1fVER9N%252FHvBWp8w40%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> It is a one line code and doesn't show a date.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> And a new lidting of a Bering Cervo Cocket just popped up
> http://r.ebay.com/moJVxN


This is also on the Fashionphile web site - and the label shows the same color code.  I think the best thing to do, BV, is take your bag to a Bottega Veneta shop and let them tell you the color.  Then we'll all be happy, and I can add that code to my list.


----------



## shiba_inu

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Im really interested to find out what color my new-to-me cervo Cocker is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949178




This Cervo Cocker is so pretty, congratulations!  The mystery of what color it is is driving me nuts.    It's a real beauty. I've wanted to get a Cervo Cocker, but afraid I won't be able to pack all my bag contents into it comfortably. I like the design of your new one, which has much more Intrecciato than usual. Wonder why and how many other colors this specific style came in. Great find!

I was about to suggest the same thing as Indiaink. A BV SA should be able to help. 

I found this post of a navy blue Cocker, back in 2006, which looks similar. I looked at pictures of the Baltic Cocker and it's hard to tell, as the lighting changes the shade. One of the best features of BV leathers. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=113556


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

shiba_inu said:


> This Cervo Cocker is so pretty, congratulations!  The mystery of what color it is is driving me nuts.    It's a real beauty. I've wanted to get a Cervo Cocker, but afraid I won't be able to pack all my bag contents into it comfortably. I like the design of your new one, which has much more Intrecciato than usual. Wonder why and how many other colors this specific style came in. Great find!
> 
> I was about to suggest the same thing as Indiaink. A BV SA should be able to help.
> 
> I found this post of a navy blue Cocker, back in 2006, which looks similar. I looked at pictures of the Baltic Cocker and it's hard to tell, as the lighting changes the shade. One of the best features of BV leathers.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=113556




I have seen this design (with more intrecciato) in red and ebano. 

Heading to my local BV boutique today. Will report back.


----------



## boxermom

Covethatbag said:


> Hi there, can anyone help me with this vintage bag that I received today. It is in mint condition but I have no idea whether 10, 20 years or older.
> 
> Thanks



Can you post a photo of the name plate inside the bag? Also if there are any tags, photograph those.  This is an unusual style. Simply based on the dust bag, it's at least 20 years old, but dust bags get separated and reunited, not always with the original purse. It's a beautiful style.


----------



## annie9999

I think the original cocker bag had a braided handle.  Maybe this is a newer model?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Just got back from the boutique.  They think it's a Baltic Cervo Cocker.  Baltic was a blue from 2008.  The seller of the bag said she remembered herself rushed out to grab a Cocker after she heard that it's going to be discontinued.  The Cocker was discontinued in 2008 so ...


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just got back from the boutique.  They think it's a Baltic Cervo Cocker.  Baltic was a blue from 2008.  The seller of the bag said she remembered herself rushed out to grab a Cocker after she heard that it's going to be discontinued.  The Cocker was discontinued in 2008 so ...




I hereby declare it to be Baltic from henceforth. *

*always wanted to use that little thing


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> I hereby declare it to be Baltic from henceforth. *
> 
> *always wanted to use that little thing




Case closed [emoji106] finally [emoji120] [emoji16]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Is this a Montaigne or do you have a name for this satchel? 


http://m.ebay.com/itm/231524454643


----------



## V0N1B2

Yeah, it's the "new" Montaigne.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Yeah, it's the "new" Montaigne.




But it's been discontinued, right?

Thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

The old Montaigne was discontinued (the one without the straps)
*sshhh we have to whisper in case BookerMoose hears us talking 

This Montaigne with the straps is still made.  Whether or not they offered it in all the Resort and/or Spring/Summer colours, I'm not sure.  I think it's a staple for them.  I used to be a big fan of the original Montaigne but I worry it's a bit too small for me. IDK.  I'm more interested in the Boston Bag right now (or whatever they're calling it), but I find the price a little bit prohibitive.  It came in Quetsche 
I'm not sure what the new Montaigne looks like when you unhook the sides and turn it into a tote.  Like what happens to the straps on the side - how they function with it expanding.  I don't think any of the regulars here have a new Montaigne (or do they?)


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Thanks, V.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Another color question:

Is this a Quetsche?  The seller has absolutely no idea.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171744061952


----------



## Countingchange

Hi! Just got this vintage bag checked out and all is good! I bought it from a thrift store for an amazing price and was wondering if anyone knows the style name and age of the bag? It is suede with leather straps and gold hardware. Thanks so much! 

Front




Interior




Straps




Hardware


----------



## boxermom

Countingchange said:


> Hi! Just got this vintage bag checked out and all is good! I bought it from a thrift store for an amazing price and was wondering if anyone knows the style name and age of the bag? It is suede with leather straps and gold hardware. Thanks so much!
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware



The vintage bags weren't given style names like most are now and for the past several years.  From the font on the plaque and the lining, I'd guess it's from the mid-to-late 1990's. Nice bag!


----------



## Countingchange

boxermom said:


> The vintage bags weren't given style names like most are now and for the past several years.  From the font on the plaque and the lining, I'd guess it's from the mid-to-late 1990's. Nice bag!



Ohh thank you so much!! It's my first BV bag!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Is this snake skin or lizard skin? I don't have the intention to make a purchase so I feel I should satisfy my curiosity instead of bothering the seller. 

Any other info is highly appreciated. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/231526089592


----------



## V0N1B2

Yes, this is Lizard.  I think there is one in the Reference Library.
It's from 2006.  I think the bag is actually a bit pinker than the listing shows.
It's super gorgey  
I love exotics but I only have one (a Karung tote)


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I saw that one in the Ref Library and thought they were the same but decided to check.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

It seems that this bag did come in another color. 

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/mobile/details?productId=65765


----------



## V0N1B2

Yes it did, and the outlet had it.


----------



## septembersiren

it came in a pink tone also 





BV_LC_poodle said:


> It seems that this bag did come in another color.
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/mobile/details?productId=65765


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi can anyone help identify the shade of red for this Baby Bag?
Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 2968120
> 
> Hi can anyone help identify the shade of red for this Baby Bag?
> Thank you!


The color is  "Magma".


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> The color is  "Magma".




Thank you!!!! I'm very excited to get my new-to-me Baby Bag, and happy to know what "official" color she is. [emoji4]


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> The color is  "Magma".




Although after googling, magma looks a lot more orange than red. Uh-oh. Oh well. I guess I have an orangey Baby Bag on the way, not red. Sigh.


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Although after googling, magma looks a lot more orange than red. Uh-oh. Oh well. I guess I have an orangey Baby Bag on the way, not red. Sigh.


It is one of BV's 'chameleon' colors, as you've noticed by the photo, but yes, the tone is tends to more orange than blue, so it's not a true red. I had a magma Cervo hobo a while back, and eventually let it go because of that 'tone'.  Just too much happiness!


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> It is one of BV's 'chameleon' colors, as you've noticed by the photo, but yes, the tone is tends to more orange than blue, so it's not a true red. I had a magma Cervo hobo a while back, and eventually let it go because of that 'tone'.  Just too much happiness!




I'm sure I'll love it anyway, but I was hoping for a truer red. I guess the hunt continues. Thank you for your help!


----------



## lunn

Hello, please can you help ID the colour of ths brown bag. Is it Ebano, Eduaro or something completely different? Thanks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4d30d814ee


----------



## V0N1B2

lunn said:


> Hello, please can you help ID the colour of ths brown bag. Is it Ebano, Eduaro or something completely different? Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4d30d814ee


It looks a bit too light to be Ebano.
I can't say 100% but I think it could be Edoardo.  I'm also thinking possibly Junior?
Anyone else?


----------



## lunn

Thanks for the reply I thought it may be Edoardo as it does seem a little bit lighter than the Ebano photos I've seen but it's so hard to tell. I'm not familiar with Junior, when I've searched for it I've only found boots. Did BV make this bag in junior? When I start looking at colours it reminds me of 'The Dress' - definitely blue & black in my book!


----------



## V0N1B2

I'm not sure about Junior either.  I thought that sometimes BV gives a different name to the same colour for men's products.  Not that your bag is men's, I didn't mean that. Junior might have been one of those. I don't even know if it was called Junior or Edoardo Junior. Ack! BV and their stoopid new tags! 

* LOL, that dress was totally blue and black!


----------



## JJJcam

Hi!
I'm looking at two red venetas. One says 6305 (eclipse?). The other says 6200 (Appia?). 

My question is: what is the difference in these two reds? Is there a picture of them both together?

Thanks so much

ETA: I found this posted by *TDL*

*Brique* (brick) - slightly dark to medium matte red with hints of sienna, orange so it's mostly in the warm family compared to previous BV "dark/brick reds" like Eclipse, Pourpre, etc. which are cooler tones."

What is the color code for Brique?
 too many questions, so sorry.


----------



## indiaink

Appia is a rose shade.



JJJcam said:


> Hi!
> I'm looking at two red venetas. One says 6305 (eclipse?). The other says 6200 (Appia?).
> 
> My question is: what is the difference in these two reds? Is there a picture of them both together?
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> ETA: I found this posted by *TDL*
> 
> *Brique* (brick) - slightly dark to medium matte red with hints of sienna, orange so it's mostly in the warm family compared to previous BV "dark/brick reds" like Eclipse, Pourpre, etc. which are cooler tones."
> 
> What is the color code for Brique?
> too many questions, so sorry.


----------



## JJJcam

indiaink said:


> Appia is a rose shade.



Thanks so much,,


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Is this an Ink?

http://www.malleries.com/bottega-veneta-china-blue-cervo-hobo-i-191594-s-2710.html


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Is this an Ink?
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/bottega-veneta-china-blue-cervo-hobo-i-191594-s-2710.html


No, it is "China" blue, from the F/W 10 season.  It is a special edition in that it came with a purple lining.  It's a gorgeous combination not found easily now.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> No, it is "China" blue, from the F/W 10 season.  It is a special edition in that it came with a purple lining.  It's a gorgeous combination not found easily now.




It mentions "China" and "Ink" so I got a little confused. Thank you for the clarification.  

Follow-up question: Is this style the only one that gets the purple lining?


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It mentions "China" and "Ink" so I got a little confused. Thank you for the clarification.
> 
> Follow-up question: Is this style the only one that gets the purple lining?


I haven't seen the purple lining in another style, but that doesn't mean anything. The other Cervo Hobo that you'll see the purple lining is the Billiardo green one.  I've had the pleasure of owning both


----------



## septembersiren

BV did a series that all had purple linings 
Ink 
china 
billard 
and one other clor that I can't remember right now 
I think it was 2010


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> BV did a series that all had purple linings
> Ink
> china
> billard
> and one other clor that I can't remember right now
> I think it was 2010


Yes, but what other STYLE did they do?  I thought it was only the Cervo hobo, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> I haven't seen the purple lining in another style, but that doesn't mean anything. The other Cervo Hobo that you'll see the purple lining is the Billiardo green one.  I've had the pleasure of owning both





septembersiren said:


> BV did a series that all had purple linings
> Ink
> china
> billard
> and one other clor that I can't remember right now
> I think it was 2010





indiaink said:


> Yes, but what other STYLE did they do?  I thought it was only the Cervo hobo, but I don't know for sure.


The Purple lining for Fall 2010 was done for Billiard, Ink/China, Opera and Toffee.
Ink was a Nappa colour and China was the Cervo equivalent, I believe.
The purple linings were done for the Cervo hobos, Venetas, Romas, Parachutes, and.... I'm not sure what else.


----------



## V0N1B2

I can't edit my post for some reason but I wanted to clarify that China was the non-intrecciato equivalent, not necessarily Cervo leather only.  I think there may have been an Aquilone bag done in China as well.
Hope that helps


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> The Purple lining for Fall 2010 was done for Billiard, Ink/China, Opera and Toffee.
> Ink was a Nappa colour and China was the Cervo equivalent, I believe.
> The purple linings were done for the Cervo hobos, Venetas, Romas, Parachutes, and.... I'm not sure what else.





V0N1B2 said:


> I can't edit my post for some reason but I wanted to clarify that China was the non-intrecciato equivalent, not necessarily Cervo leather only.  I think there may have been an Aquilone bag done in China as well.
> Hope that helps


It helps tremendously! Thank you!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Thanks ladies.


----------



## septembersiren

you are correct with the styles that you mentioned 
in the veneta they did INk 
but in cervo it was china 
wondering if anyone has a 2010 catalogue 
they would be in there 






V0N1B2 said:


> The Purple lining for Fall 2010 was done for Billiard, Ink/China, Opera and Toffee.
> Ink was a Nappa colour and China was the Cervo equivalent, I believe.
> The purple linings were done for the Cervo hobos, Venetas, Romas, Parachutes, and.... I'm not sure what else.


----------



## shiba_inu

Any ideas on what red this is?  It is 6430 from 2009, on a red Cervo Hobo.
I know there were a few reds that year, but can't identify this one. Unless it's different, because it is made of Cervo. 


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261869464576


----------



## V0N1B2

shiba_inu said:


> Any ideas on what red this is?  It is 6430 from 2009, on a red Cervo Hobo.
> I know there were a few reds that year, but can't identify this one. Unless it's different, because it is made of Cervo.
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261869464576


I think it might be Fever.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> I think it might be Fever.


Fever is 6504.


----------



## V0N1B2

Umm hello? it says on the tag. Dark Red. :giggles:
I'm kidding.  Obviously.
that's all I got.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Umm hello? it says on the tag. Dark Red. :giggles:
> I'm kidding.  Obviously.
> that's all I got.


You truly have the eyes of an eagle.


----------



## shiba_inu

I think that's the name stores like Saks gives BV colors. They're notorious for not using the BV official color name. It looks like the price tag or sticker used by Saks. 

Was there a BV Dark Red that year?




V0N1B2 said:


> Umm hello? it says on the tag. Dark Red. :giggles:
> 
> I'm kidding.  Obviously.
> 
> that's all I got.


----------



## tkat1127

can anyone provide I formation on this handbag.


----------



## septembersiren

can we see a picture of the bag? 






tkat1127 said:


> can anyone provide I formation on this handbag.


----------



## CoachCruiser

...and any other info you can provide! I researched this thoroughly before buying at a high-end consignment shop, asking for the lining tag/serial number, etc., but could only find a tan version online (with no info). Thank you so much.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Here's a stock pic


----------



## CoachCruiser

No one??


----------



## V0N1B2

It's a Cocker.
What do you want to know? Year produced and stuff?


----------



## V0N1B2

If you could tell us what the tag says, we can narrow it down a bit.
My best guess without seeing it is Fall 2007 but it could have been Summer/Early Fall 2007.
Knowing which green it is would help - the other colour it came in was like a Noce or something, wasn't it?  
I don't even know if it had a special name.
That's all I got, sorry.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Thank you so much. I appreciate the info...I'll try to get the serial number on here soon, but that info alone is very helpful. Thank you again!


----------



## jburgh

Merging this with the ID thread...


----------



## indiaink

Here's what's starting to become 'way back ...'  What is the 'official' name of the color? Melo?  Absinthe?


----------



## indiaink

Ah ha!  Continuing to investigate the giant subforum that BV is, I came across a hint - could it be "Hyde"?  Check this post out: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=3897132&postcount=5


----------



## V0N1B2

Hyde may have been a men's colour?  I think this ostrich bag might be from the men's F/W 2007 collection only because of the zippers?  Don't all the men's bags have plain zippers? I mean like without the leather tab.  
This could be the big brother:


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Hyde may have been a men's colour?  I think this ostrich bag might be from the men's F/W 2007 collection only because of the zippers?  Don't all the men's bags have plain zippers? I mean like without the leather tab.
> This could be the big brother:


Good eye - not ever having purchased a men's bag, I haven't paid attention to the zipper pulls. My gosh, learn something new every day!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

I don't want to say it's true across the board but 90% of the time you'll see plain zippers on men's bags. 
I think they (seasonally) have different colours as well - compared to the women's collection. They're still carrying Celeste and they've got a red right now as well. I think it's vermillion I'm not sure. 
Maybe I should ask our supermod to make us a men's bags sticky in the reference library and I'll put some pictures in there. 
Also I didn't realize my previous post was a bit disjointed. The ostrich bag I posted is men's fall/winter 2007. My post made it seem like it might have been based on the zippers, so that's a bit misleading. Doh!


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> ... Maybe I should ask our supermod to make us a men's bags sticky in the reference library and I'll put some pictures in there...


That is a great idea!  I can't believe we don't have a men's section!  Sheesh!

Oh - you Canadian you - it's DUH, not DOH.  Uff-dah!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

What? What are you talking aboot?


----------



## jburgh

Will do, it will be in Style Reference...give me a few minutes.  BTW, this thread should be in ID, merging now


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi everyone! My new-to-me foldover wallet arrived today (yay!), could someone please confirm the exact color? I call it pinky purple but I'm pretty sure it's got a prettier name than that. [emoji16]

I'm so happy I found one in a pretty color, with the exception of some darkening of the tops of the weave near the front pocket it's in really good condition. The inside is really nice and clean too.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi everyone! My new-to-me foldover wallet arrived today (yay!), could someone please confirm the exact color? I call it pinky purple but I'm pretty sure it's got a prettier name than that. [emoji16]
> 
> I'm so happy I found one in a pretty color, with the exception of some darkening of the tops of the weave near the front pocket it's in really good condition. The inside is really nice and clean too.
> 
> View attachment 2981956


It's Orchid


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> It's Orchid




Thank you!!!


----------



## vaxe

Hello, I am looking to purchase this cross body "pillow" bag for my mom.

Bergdorf lists it as navy, though would this be considered tourmaline, prusse, or something more specific?

Thanks!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Bott...nements%3D&eItemId=prod102850233&cmCat=search


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

vaxe said:


> Hello, I am looking to purchase this cross body "pillow" bag for my mom.
> 
> Bergdorf lists it as navy, though would this be considered tourmaline, prusse, or something more specific?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Bott...nements%3D&eItemId=prod102850233&cmCat=search




Tourmaline. I emailed BG before about this one and that's what they told me.


----------



## vaxe

Wow, thanks for the quick reply.

I see there are 3 types of the same bag.  Different size and tag style (one piece vs riveted).  Are these seasonal changes?

















BV_LC_poodle said:


> Tourmaline. I emailed BG before about this one and that's what they told me.


----------



## indiaink

vaxe said:


> Wow, thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I see there are 3 types of the same bag.  Different size and tag style (one piece vs riveted).  Are these seasonal changes?



One is the small messenger, the other is the large messenger; that's all.  The last two photos are the same just photographed at a different angle.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

vaxe said:


> Wow, thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I see there are 3 types of the same bag.  Different size and tag style (one piece vs riveted).  Are these seasonal changes?



I looked at all my pillow bags just now and here's what I've found:

Solid color nappa (from BV boutique) a few months ago: Riveted tag style
Ayers nappa (from BV boutique) a few months ago: One piece tag
Ayers nappa bought in Europe 2014: One piece tag
Solid color nappa large pillow (from BV boutique) a few years ago: One piece tag

So maybe it's a new thing on solid-colored nappa small pillow?  As for size, all my small pillow bags measure the same (approx. 9.5" x 6.5") and this matches the details provided by BV on their official website.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I looked at all my pillow bags just now and here's what I've found:
> 
> Solid color nappa (from BV boutique) a few months ago: Riveted tag style
> Ayers nappa (from BV boutique) a few months ago: One piece tag
> Ayers nappa bought in Europe 2014: One piece tag
> Solid color nappa large pillow (from BV boutique) a few years ago: One piece tag
> 
> So maybe it's a new thing on solid-colored nappa small pillow?  As for size, all my small pillow bags measure the same (approx. 9.5" x 6.5") and this matches the details provided by BV on their official website.


You've got an exotic skin involved on the Ayers bags, so that one's different. I had a nappa small messenger (pillow) and it had the riveted tag.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> You've got an exotic skin involved on the Ayers bags, so that one's different. I had a nappa small messenger (pillow) and it had the riveted tag.



True.  Maybe it's time to go to the shop and look at some new bags.  

Curiosity is dangerous 

BUT, I think all the Pillows she posted are the small ones.


----------



## vaxe

Thanks for all the responses, very helpful!  This would be her Mother's Day gift.

Meant to post this as the 3rd variance:

It has the riveted tag, but with the 7x11 size, which should be an one-piece tag.  
So I'm looking at:

1) 9x7 rivet - tourmaline
2) 7x11 one piece - ebano
3) 7x11 one piece - nero (same as above)
4) 7x11 rivet - new light grey







I think the above 4 are all small.  From my quick search, large has MSRP $2000 (discontinued?) and measures 10x14.  Otherwise, BG's $1450 would be a steal!

Large:







indiaink said:


> One is the small messenger, the other is the large messenger; that's all.  The last two photos are the same just photographed at a different angle.


----------



## V0N1B2

Is it possible the Ebano and Nero are last season's models?
Did the pillow change the interior heatstamp last season like the Veneta did?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Is this a Copper struzzo? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381253724095


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Is this a Copper struzzo?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/381253724095
> 
> View attachment 2992939


Well, it is copper... and it is ostrich .... from SS 09, so yes, it's 'copper struzzo'.


----------



## Silkpearl

vaxe said:


> Thanks for all the responses, very helpful!  This would be her Mother's Day gift.
> 
> Meant to post this as the 3rd variance:
> 
> It has the riveted tag, but with the 7x11 size, which should be an one-piece tag.
> So I'm looking at:
> 
> 1) 9x7 rivet - tourmaline
> 2) 7x11 one piece - ebano
> 3) 7x11 one piece - nero (same as above)
> 4) 7x11 rivet - new light grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the above 4 are all small.  From my quick search, large has MSRP $2000 (discontinued?) and measures 10x14.  Otherwise, BG's $1450 would be a steal!
> 
> Large:


So are we saying there are/ were 3 sizes of pillow bags? 7"x9", 7"x 11" and 10"x14"? The last being now discontinued. So the small and large referred to are the first 2 dimensions?
I have seen both the 9" and 11" lengths but only separately at different times and places, so got a bit confused with the sizing and thinking I had misjudged the small size. 
To differentiate, the 10"x 14" referred to as a maxi pillow?? Mine is definitely the 10" x 14"


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Well, it is copper... and it is ostrich .... from SS 09, so yes, it's 'copper struzzo'.




I think my question was: Is the official name Copper instead of Bronze as stated in the listing? 

Thanks indianink [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## vaxe

Right, I just called BG and the maxi pillow sounded like the one the salesperson said is twice the size of the standard.

So, priced at $1450 are 2 sizes of standard - 7x9 and 7x11
The maxi is $2000 - 10x14






Silkpearl said:


> So are we saying there are/ were 3 sizes of pillow bags? 7"x9", 7"x 11" and 10"x14"? The last being now discontinued. So the small and large referred to are the first 2 dimensions?
> I have seen both the 9" and 11" lengths but only separately at different times and places, so got a bit confused with the sizing and thinking I had misjudged the small size.
> To differentiate, the 10"x 14" referred to as a maxi pillow?? Mine is definitely the 10" x 14"


----------



## Silkpearl

vaxe said:


> Right, I just called BG and the maxi pillow sounded like the one the salesperson said is twice the size of the standard.
> 
> So, priced at $1450 are 2 sizes of standard - 7x9 and 7x11
> The maxi is $2000 - 10x14


Thanks for the info, vaxe. The boutiques were not very clear on the two sizes of standard - I might have plumped for the 7x 11 if I had realised at the time. It was only when I started comparing my Maxi against a display model that I noticed the larger standard. Anyway, luckily I got mine on sale and it was the same price as the standard....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Saw this on Pinterest. What's the name/designer/year of this bag?


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Saw this on Pinterest. What's the name/designer/year of this bag?


 
I'm not sure of the specific name of the treatment but I think it was from 2010.  I think it was available in several colors including Chene and a teal-ish color.


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Saw this on Pinterest. What's the name/designer/year of this bag?
> View attachment 2995175



Marcapunto! See this post in a most amazing thread... http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=15581600&postcount=95


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

jburgh said:


> Marcapunto! See this post in a most amazing thread... http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=15581600&postcount=95




So this treatment appears on a wide range of color?


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> So this treatment appears on a wide range of color?


Do a search on this subforum for 'marcapunto' and you'll find a wide range of informative posts about this treatment, and some reveals of bags in different colors.


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello!!! I was googling for small BV crossbodies and came across this, I tried to make it clearer but the pic was too tiny I guess... does anyone know the style name?




Thank you!


----------



## Millicat

Hi ladies 

Would anyone be able to shed any light on this crossbody style, it has no linen label inside the zip pocket (which is a satin lining)  just the metal plate (no rivets) on the inside, inside the body of the bag is suede lined

There is a popper pocket on the reverse of the bag, and a small poppered pocket underneath the front flap.

I have no knowledge on the bag so any _you_ could provide regarding colour name, style name, and age, would be great, thank you 











The light is making the colour look uneven and it's not.


----------



## boxermom

Millicat said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Would anyone be able to shed any light on this crossbody style, it has no linen label inside the zip pocket (which is a satin lining)  just the metal plate (no rivets) on the inside, inside the body of the bag is suede lined
> 
> There is a popper pocket on the reverse of the bag, and a small poppered pocket underneath the front flap.
> 
> I have no knowledge on the bag so any _you_ could provide regarding colour name, style name, and age, would be great, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light is making the colour look uneven and it's not.



This is older vintage (1970's-1980's, probably) when they had no coded tags. The metal plaque was the only identifier inside. BV didn't use style names back then. It looks to be in quite good condition. Nice color.


----------



## Millicat

Hi Boxermom, thank you, that's excellent.
I do seem to have this innate draw to all things 70's and 80's so this doesn't surprise me 
The bag is indeed in excellent quality being very gently used and comparable in quality to other BV's I have aswell as a Chanel I have, their lambskin is the best.
Thank you again   
If I can help _*you*_ at any time just ask


----------



## boxermom

Millicat said:


> Hi Boxermom, thank you, that's excellent.
> I do seem to have this innate draw to all things 70's and 80's so this doesn't surprise me
> The bag is indeed in excellent quality being very gently used and comparable in quality to other BV's I have aswell as a Chanel I have, their lambskin is the best.
> Thank you again
> If I can help _*you*_ at any time just ask



You're welcome! I think the vintage lambskin is softer than the nappa used currently. Maybe they tanned it differently. Anyway, it's one of the reasons I love and look for gently used vintage BV bags. The best ones feel like silk. You have a lovely bag in a really great brown color.


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello! Hoping someone can help... I tried to do a search but since older BVs don't really have a style name, I didn't really get too far. I just won this vintage piece and was wondering if anyone knows if the strap is original to the style? Most (if not all?) of the pictures of vintage crossbody bags I've seen have a leather strap.


Item Name: Vintage Women's Bottega Veneta BR Leather Intrecciato Cross Body Chain Bag Purse


Listing number: 331559713208


Seller name or ID: largehorsetrader


Working Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331559713208?nav=WATCHING_ENDED


Thanks in advance!


----------



## midniteluna

Hi..I am fairly new to BV and there's this Preloved that I am interested in. Can someone tell me what model or year this design belongs to? Also, how am I able to tell if it is authentic? Does it have serial number? If yes, how to read them? Thank you to anyone who can help me out here


----------



## V0N1B2

midniteluna said:


> Hi..I am fairly new to BV and there's this Preloved that I am interested in. Can someone tell me what model or year this design belongs to? Also, how am I able to tell if it is authentic? Does it have serial number? If yes, how to read them? Thank you to anyone who can help me out here
> View attachment 3001964
> 
> View attachment 3001966
> 
> View attachment 3001967


I don't think this bag is that old.  Based on the hardware, it looks like it fits in with the 2006-ish era of bags.
Is the bag in your posession?   There should be a zipped pocket inside the bag. Inside that pocket there should be an authenticity tag.


----------



## midniteluna

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't think this bag is that old.  Based on the hardware, it looks like it fits in with the 2006-ish era of bags.
> 
> Is the bag in your posession?   There should be a zipped pocket inside the bag. Inside that pocket there should be an authenticity tag.




The bag is not in my possession yet but I managed to ask for pics..thank you for your reply! Any further help is much appreciated [emoji4]


----------



## V0N1B2

midniteluna said:


> The bag is not in my possession yet but I managed to ask for pics..thank you for your reply! Any further help is much appreciated [emoji4]
> View attachment 3002938
> 
> View attachment 3002939


Awesome! I wasn't too far off with my guess.
It's from F/W 2007 and the colour is Carmino.


----------



## midniteluna

V0N1B2 said:


> Awesome! I wasn't too far off with my guess.
> 
> It's from F/W 2007 and the colour is Carmino.




Wow! You are good! Thanks for that! I can be rest assured it's authentic then? Does all BV carry their authenticity through the tag that way? Do you happen to know the value to buy Preloved for this? Wondering if I am getting a good deal. Thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

midniteluna said:


> Wow! You are good! Thanks for that! I can be rest assured it's authentic then? Does all BV carry their authenticity through the tag that way? Do you happen to know the value to buy Preloved for this? Wondering if I am getting a good deal. Thanks


Yes it's authentic.
You will find the majority of BV bags from 2004-present have a variation of the tag in your photo.  Bags previous to 2004 have a different style tag inside and older bags have no tag at all.
Value is in the eye of the beholder but here are three listings for your perusal:

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ginkura/item/2256200000267/?s-id=borderless_recommend_item_en
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...543?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58bdb5d967
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Pre-ow...762?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae1931942


----------



## midniteluna

Awesome! Great to know it's authentic! Looks like a good preloved bag & brand to invest in! 
Thank you so much for your help! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## midniteluna

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes it's authentic.
> 
> You will find the majority of BV bags from 2004-present have a variation of the tag in your photo.  Bags previous to 2004 have a different style tag inside and older bags have no tag at all.
> 
> Value is in the eye of the beholder but here are three listings for your perusal:
> 
> 
> 
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ginkura/item/2256200000267/?s-id=borderless_recommend_item_en
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...543?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58bdb5d967
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Pre-ow...762?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae1931942



Oops forgot to tag hehe

Awesome! Great to know it's authentic! Looks like a good preloved bag & brand to invest in! 
Thank you so much for your help! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi everyone! My crossbody came in today and I am IN LOVE! It is so soft and I love the chain strap!

I can't find a tag inside the satin(?)-lined pocket, and I know that some older BVs don't have official names.

Hoping someone can at least let me know more or less how old this piece is, and if the chain is original? The older pieces I've seen have a leather strap.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## mpepe32

Hi, can anyone help identify the bag in this ebay listing.  I just bought the same bag in red from another seller.  The seller said the bag was originally purchased around 2006.  Any info is much appreciated.  Thanks in advance!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201290902591?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## indiaink

mpepe32 said:


> Hi, can anyone help identify the bag in this ebay listing.  I just bought the same bag in red from another seller.  The seller said the bag was originally purchased around 2006.  Any info is much appreciated.  Thanks in advance!
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201290902591?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Many BV bags don't have official names.  Congrats on finding the BV bag you really like!


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi everyone! My crossbody came in today and I am IN LOVE! It is so soft and I love the chain strap!
> 
> I can't find a tag inside the satin(?)-lined pocket, and I know that some older BVs don't have official names.
> 
> Hoping someone can at least let me know more or less how old this piece is, and if the chain is original? The older pieces I've seen have a leather strap.
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> View attachment 3005055
> View attachment 3005056
> View attachment 3005057


As boxermom wrote earlier about bags from this era (not your 'particular' bag), "This is older vintage (1970's-1980's, probably) when they had no coded tags. The metal plaque was the only identifier inside. BV didn't use style names back then."

The chain looks really good - that's about all I can offer on that.


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> As boxermom wrote earlier about bags from this era (not your 'particular' bag), "This is older vintage (1970's-1980's, probably) when they had no coded tags. The metal plaque was the only identifier inside. BV didn't use style names back then."
> 
> The chain looks really good - that's about all I can offer on that.




Wow, 70s-80s! It's in amazing condition for a bag that's possibly 30 years old! 

Thanks for the info! I'm going to keep hunting for vintage pieces, the leather is amazing!


----------



## V0N1B2

mpepe32 said:


> Hi, can anyone help identify the bag in this ebay listing.  I just bought the same bag in red from another seller.  The seller said the bag was originally purchased around 2006.  Any info is much appreciated.  Thanks in advance!
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201290902591?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I think the unofficial name of this was was the Knot Hobo - not to be confused with the Pillow Knot.
It came in two sizes; the one in your listing is the larger of the two.  It was also offered in a full intrecciato style as well.  I don't know how many years this bag was produced but 2005/2006 sounds about right for the year considering the colours in which it was produced.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I think this color is Tea but I need your help with the name of this style while I'm mastering my BV-fu 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/391149987418


----------



## V0N1B2

I'm having deja vu becasue I feel like we just had this conversation a few weeks ago. 
Info on this bag begins at post#329 of this thread.  Yes, the colour is Tea.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm having deja vu becasue I feel like we just had this conversation a few weeks ago.
> Info on this bag begins at post#329 of this thread.  Yes, the colour is Tea.




So this one is the specchio goatskin, I assume.


----------



## mpepe32

indiaink said:


> Many BV bags don't have official names.  Congrats on finding the BV bag you really like!


Thanks!  I cannot believe how soft the leather is


----------



## mpepe32

V0N1B2 said:


> I think the unofficial name of this was was the Knot Hobo - not to be confused with the Pillow Knot.
> It came in two sizes; the one in your listing is the larger of the two.  It was also offered in a full intrecciato style as well.  I don't know how many years this bag was produced but 2005/2006 sounds about right for the year considering the colours in which it was produced.


Thank you so much for the info.  I have the smaller size in red.  I'm new to bv so I have no idea of what it could be.  Thanks again!


----------



## dolali

Helllo and Happy Sunday to all

Is there a particular name for this purple? Or is it just called "purple"? What year would this bag be? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa06df4c8

Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Helllo and Happy Sunday to all
> 
> Is there a particular name for this purple? Or is it just called "purple"? What year would this bag be?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa06df4c8
> 
> Thank you!


This is most likely Corot, and it came out in 2013


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> This is most likely Corot, and it came out in 2013



Thank you so, so much VON1B2 :urock:


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Curious to find out the color names of these 2 bags.  TIA~

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271876541128

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271877289103


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Curious to find out the color names of these 2 bags.  TIA~
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271876541128
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271877289103


The Sloane is IRISH (I'm almost positive)
The Ostrich Settantasei/Belly76 thingamajigger is INK


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> The Sloane is IRISH (I'm almost positive)
> 
> The Ostrich Settantasei/Belly76 thingamajigger is INK




Didn't know there's an Irish Sloane [emoji256]
I browsed through the color and Sloane threads and couldn't find anything. 

Thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

Irish was a Spring/Summer 2012 Colour.
There was a Forest as well for Early Fall 2013 (I think?) but it might have been a men's colour?
They have done a couple of Greens since the changeover to the new tags in 2012.
Irish, Trefle, Forest, Menthe and... another one? (not including Chartreuse which to me is yellow)
There is an Irish Cabat in the Reference Library - it looks like the Sloane in the listing. (to me)


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Irish was a Spring/Summer 2012 Colour.
> There was a Forest as well for Early Fall 2013 (I think?) but it might have been a men's colour?
> They have done a couple of Greens since the changeover to the new tags in 2012.
> Irish, Trefle, Forest, Menthe and... another one? (not including Chartreuse which to me is yellow)
> There is an Irish Cabat in the Reference Library - it looks like the Sloane in the listing. (to me)



Chartreuse is definitely a yellow (to me).

There's an Emerald but the Sloane in the listing doesn't look like one.  It does look like the Irish Cabat you are referring to.  I didn't know there's an Irish Sloane so I thought maybe that's a Forest.


----------



## giasto

I really like this bag but I don't know the name or year it was made  if anyone can help I would be extremely thankful!


----------



## V0N1B2

giasto said:


> I really like this bag but I don't know the name or year it was made  if anyone can help I would be extremely thankful!
> 
> View attachment 3023247
> View attachment 3023248


Many BV bags don't have actual model names other than Intrecciato Hobo/Tote/Shopper etc.
This one is probably no different.
However, this bag is from around 2007 if it helps


----------



## giasto

V0N1B2 said:


> Many BV bags don't have actual model names other than Intrecciato Hobo/Tote/Shopper etc.
> This one is probably no different.
> However, this bag is from around 2007 if it helps




Thanks!


----------



## mrspalaganas

Can someone help me know a bit more about this vintage piece? It looks black but the true color is really dark blue. Thanks guys!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Is this an Ebano speccio Belly bag?  I don't recall seeing an Ebano in this style.  Or is it a Matita?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121658444970


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Is this an Ebano speccio Belly bag?  I don't recall seeing an Ebano in this style.  Or is it a Matita?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121658444970


According to the authenticity tag it is Matita.  
But it is definitely brown from those photos.  
I believe this bag is goatskin and it may actually be Moro, although Moro is catalogued as 1301
I have a Matita bag in goatskin from 2009 with #1302 on it so I'm wondering if the 2008 code for Moro Goatskin got used for the 2009 Matita. My bag is definitely gray, a gorgeous metallic grey with no hint of brown at all. (IMO)

I honestly don't know   This is the second time I've been stumped this week.  I don't care for it 

This is a leather swatch from my bag in Matita goatskin (non-intrecciato) and the second picture is Moro goatskin (also non-intrecciato).  I have no idea why the photo of Matita looks like it has a purplish tint to it, must've been a reflection off what I was wearing when I took the picture.  Looking at them together, they look almost the same colour


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> According to the authenticity tag it is Matita.
> But it is definitely brown from those photos.
> I believe this bag is goatskin and it may actually be Moro, although Moro is catalogued as 1301
> I have a Matita bag in goatskin from 2009 with #1302 on it so I'm wondering if the 2008 code for Moro Goatskin got used for the 2009 Matita. My bag is definitely gray, a gorgeous metallic grey with no hint of brown at all. (IMO)
> 
> I honestly don't know   This is the second time I've been stumped this week.  I don't care for it
> 
> This is a leather swatch from my bag in Matita goatskin (non-intrecciato) and the second picture is Moro goatskin (also non-intrecciato).  I have no idea why the photo of Matita looks like it has a purplish tint to it, must've been a reflection off what I was wearing when I took the picture.  Looking at them together, they look almost the same colour



Phew~ At least I didn't ask (yet another) silly question.

Thanks V for your time.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Phew~ At least I didn't ask (yet another) silly question.
> 
> Thanks V for your time.


This photo from that auction shows it more gray - Matita is one of BV's chameleon colors in differents lights, especially in the metallics...  so yes, I have no doubt this bag is in the gray family.

AND check out this link for a reveal I did a while back for a bag I initially thought was Ebano and turned out to be Matita.  Lots of pics.

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/oh-this-is-a-clever-one-chameleon-fooled-719886.html


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> This photo from that auction shows it more gray - Matita is one of BV's chameleon colors in differents lights, especially in the metallics...  so yes, I have no doubt this bag is in the gray family.
> 
> AND check out this link for a reveal I did a while back for a bag I initially thought was Ebano and turned out to be Matita.  Lots of pics.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/oh-this-is-a-clever-one-chameleon-fooled-719886.html




Thanks Indiaink.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Anyone know anything about this bag?  Year, name?  Is it heavy?  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Here's the actual sale link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/121673154728


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Anyone know anything about this bag?  Year, name?  Is it heavy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031947
> View attachment 3031948
> 
> 
> Here's the actual sale link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/121673154728



Nice bag!  It looks like this one: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=5663652&postcount=13

Sorry I couldn't be of much help.  I am sure someone more knowledgable will chime in.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Nice bag!  It looks like this one: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=5663652&postcount=13
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be of much help.  I am sure someone more knowledgable will chime in.




It is that one - maybe darker?  Thank you. Can I ask how you found this?  I don't have much luck searching for things.


----------



## V0N1B2

Buckeyemommy said:


> Anyone know anything about this bag?  Year, name?  Is it heavy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031947
> View attachment 3031948
> 
> 
> Here's the actual sale link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/121673154728


Here is a thread about the bag.
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/caiman-very-late-short-reveal-499205.html
I believe it was referred to as the Men's Veneta and the one NicAddict bought had Caiman trim and retailed for about $4600.  
It's from the Men's Spring 2008 line.
I don't know what the Gray colour was, sorry.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> Here is a thread about the bag.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/caiman-very-late-short-reveal-499205.html
> 
> I believe it was referred to as the Men's Veneta and the one NicAddict bought had Caiman trim and retailed for about $4600.
> 
> It's from the Men's Spring 2008 line.
> 
> I don't know what the Gray colour was, sorry.




Thank you sooo much!  Very helpful. I never dreamed it was from the men's collection. This tells me I need to peruse that section occasionally.  More options, oh my. [emoji13]

Looks like my concerns over the weight are valid - disappointing. I've carried lots of big and heavy bags in my time but have become quite spoiled by the lightness of most BVs. And then the price. Ouch. Guess I will just visit this bag online. [emoji5]&#65039;

Again - thank you!  The information and knowledge you ladies share so kindly is amazing.


----------



## theFlip#2

Buckeyemommy said:


> Thank you sooo much!  Very helpful. I never dreamed it was from the men's collection. This tells me I need to peruse that section occasionally.  More options, oh my. [emoji13]
> 
> Looks like my concerns over the weight are valid - disappointing. I've carried lots of big and heavy bags in my time but have become quite spoiled by the lightness of most BVs. And then the price. Ouch. Guess I will just visit this bag online. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Again - thank you!  The information and knowledge you ladies share so kindly is amazing.


I won an auction for the lighter colored version of this bag a while back. I returned it because there was undisclosed damage in various areas. But let me tell you, this Mens bag was HUGE on my 5'1" height. It's heavy too but that didn't bother me. In the end I was a bit relieved about the damage because then I didn't have to risk making a fool of myself carrying it, lol!

It's GORGEOUS though and the size requires lots of leather that's thick & yummy. Too bad BV didn't also make a smaller size that women could carry. I saw this recent eBay listing and had to stare at it but I need to be 5'7" to pull it off. Considering the original 4K retail price, $1800 is not asking too much IMO. If you're tall, you'd love it! (nma)


----------



## V0N1B2

Buckeyemommy said:


> Thank you sooo much!  *Very helpful. I never dreamed it was from the men's collection. This tells me I need to peruse that section occasionally. * More options, oh my. [emoji13]
> 
> Looks like my concerns over the weight are valid - disappointing. I've carried lots of big and heavy bags in my time but have become quite spoiled by the lightness of most BVs. And then the price. Ouch. Guess I will just visit this bag online. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Again - thank you!  The information and knowledge you ladies share so kindly is amazing.


Just for future reference: Generally speaking, all men's bags have a plain zipper.  By plain, I mean it does not have a knotted or tab zipper pull attached.  This is not 100% accurate but it's usually an indicator of something from the men's line as well as some luggage pieces.  The "unisex" bags like the Brera bags have a tabbed zipper pull.
*you might not have even noticed the zipper pull on that men's veneta but if you look closely, it's there. 

Men's Zipper (left)   -   Women's Zipper (right)


----------



## mrspalaganas

mrspalaganas said:


> Can someone help me know a bit more about this vintage piece? It looks black but the true color is really dark blue. Thanks guys!



Hey guys! I can use your expertise to know a bit more about this bag. Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

mrspalaganas said:


> Hey guys! I can use your expertise to know a bit more about this bag. Thank you!


I meant to quote your post earlier.  Don't worry, no one is ignoring you, it's just really hard to get info on a lot of the vintage pieces.  
Hopefully *boxermom* will pop by and lend us her expertise in this area.  She's great with the vintage stuff


----------



## JJJcam

Hi all!
i have a question about this BV bag color?
I can not figure out how to post a picture/.

Color code: 6207 dark red year 2009

(I'm looking for traditional hobo Veneta Large Eclipse color code: 6305 ? )


----------



## V0N1B2

6207 is Pourpre from Resort/Cruise 09/10

Here is a comparison between Pourpre and Eclipse if you're interested:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=12954214&postcount=50


----------



## mrspalaganas

V0N1B2 said:


> I meant to quote your post earlier.  Don't worry, no one is ignoring you, it's just really hard to get info on a lot of the vintage pieces.
> Hopefully *boxermom* will pop by and lend us her expertise in this area.  She's great with the vintage stuff



Thanks so much V0N1B2!! &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## JJJcam

V0N1B2 said:


> 6207 is Pourpre from Resort/Cruise 09/10
> 
> Here is a comparison between Pourpre and Eclipse if you're interested:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=12954214&postcount=50



Thank You So Much!

I've read that thread many times and love the comparisons, but without the color code numbers it's hard to know what's what. I've been making a list for reds, now I can add:
6207= Pourpre to my list.

Thanks Again


----------



## theFlip#2

mrspalaganas said:


> Thanks so much V0N1B2!! &#128512;&#128512;


Here's an older thread with lots of pics & info that VON1B2 posted earlier in this thread:
Originally Posted by V0N1B2
Here is a thread about the bag.

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-v...al-499205.html

I believe it was referred to as the Men's Veneta and the one NicAddict bought had Caiman trim and retailed for about $4600. 

It's from the Men's Spring 2008 line.

I don't know what the Gray colour was, sorry.
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/caiman-very-late-short-reveal-499205.html


There's also a darker colored version listed on eBay. Here's a link, NMA:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/11170279682...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=111702796827&_rdc=1


----------



## GoStanford

I'd appreciate your help identifying this style of bag.  I also posted in the thread I started about the Belly Veneta (I know this is not a Belly, but I need help naming exactly what type of Veneta this is).  Thanks!


----------



## kelsey211

GoStanford said:


> I'd appreciate your help identifying this style of bag.  I also posted in the thread I started about the Belly Veneta (I know this is not a Belly, but I need help naming exactly what type of Veneta this is).  Thanks!



That's a Nappa Eyelets Veneta hobo, probably large.  I have a large one in Nero from 2013.  A nice embellishment to the iconic Veneta hobo.

Here's an old link to the website describing it.  

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/shoulder-or-hobo-bag_cod45194952cp.html


----------



## Buckeyemommy

GoStanford said:


> I'd appreciate your help identifying this style of bag.  I also posted in the thread I started about the Belly Veneta (I know this is not a Belly, but I need help naming exactly what type of Veneta this is).  Thanks!




I like it!  Nice detailing. Haven't seen this before.


----------



## GoStanford

kelsey211 said:


> That's a Nappa Eyelets Veneta hobo, probably large.  I have a large one in Nero from 2013.  A nice embellishment to the iconic Veneta hobo.
> 
> Here's an old link to the website describing it.
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/shoulder-or-hobo-bag_cod45194952cp.html


Thank you for the info!  I knew I could count on this group.  I will measure it at home tonight to see whether it could be a large.  I thought it was a medium based on the proportions but I don't know enough about the Veneta to be sure.


----------



## etsonis

Hi everyone! 
I finally bought my first pillow crossbody bag. Can someone help me with what color this bag is? Not sure if it is Chene? It has the newer tags. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thank you!


----------



## mrspalaganas

Hi guys! Just wanted to know what color and what kind of skin this wallet is. TIA!


----------



## grietje

mrspalaganas said:


> Hi guys! Just wanted to know what color and what kind of skin this wallet is. TIA!



With the lighting, it's hard to make out the color and with the new tag, it's hard to make out the color code. Can you take a photo outside or in different light?  It might also help to let us know where you got the wallet (*Bay, NM, RueLaLa, etc.).


----------



## mrspalaganas

grietje said:


> With the lighting, it's hard to make out the color and with the new tag, it's hard to make out the color code. Can you take a photo outside or in different light?  It might also help to let us know where you got the wallet (*Bay, NM, RueLaLa, etc.).



Got this on eBay a couple months ago. It was authenticated in the Authenticate this BV thread, but I forgot to ask for the color exactly didn't know there were so many blues that BV has.
Here is a photo taken outside on daylight.


----------



## grietje

Well if it's a deep blue, my guess is Tourmaline.


----------



## mrspalaganas

Thanks grietje! After checking on photos of other tourmaline SLGs, I have confirmed that indeed it is Tourmaline from FW 2011. &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## vikisangre

call it red mamba


----------



## tianayubi

Good morning, I'd really appreciate if anyone could help me identified the style of this bag. Thank you so much and have a wonderful weekend &#128077;&#127995;&#128536;


----------



## septembersiren

It probably doesn't have a name 
it looks like the forerunner to the Julie Bag 




tianayubi said:


> Good morning, I'd really appreciate if anyone could help me identified the style of this bag. Thank you so much and have a wonderful weekend &#128077;&#127995;&#128536;


----------



## sparks1007

Hi all. Would really appreciate some help on the ID of the bag. Name, colour etc.

Thanks so much. I'm usually on other forums on TPF but saw this BV and quite fancied it!


----------



## grietje

sparks1007 said:


> Hi all. Would really appreciate some help on the ID of the bag. Name, colour etc.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Cervo (deerskin leather and I'm guessing the color is Assenzio (sp?) or Peridot. Inside the bag, perhaps in a pocket, is white tag. Can you take photos of the side of the tag that has a bunch of numbers?  That should help us identify the season, color and style.
Click to expand...


----------



## V0N1B2

sparks1007 said:


> Hi all. Would really appreciate some help on the ID of the bag. Name, colour etc.
> 
> Thanks so much. I'm usually on other forums on TPF but saw this BV and quite fancied it!


I have this bag in Absinthe. It's a deep bag but the colour is gorgey. there might be a pic of it in the what fits in your BV thread. 
I believe I've heard this bag called the Cervo Ottone bag.
It's from 2008 or 2009 I think.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Probably a stupid question, but what does 'ottone' mean? I've seem it used in different instances - actually thought it had to do with the color?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

LouiseCPH said:


> Probably a stupid question, but what does 'ottone' mean? I've seem it used in different instances - actually thought it had to do with the color?




I have the same question...


----------



## V0N1B2

Ottone is a colour. 
Apparently it's also the name of this bag. 
Who knew?

When I google Cervo Ottone, that bag shows up as well as the hobo style one.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Ottone is a colour.
> 
> Apparently it's also the name of this bag.
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> When I google Cervo Ottone, that bag shows up as well as the hobo style one.




Literally Ottone means brass. Ottone is also a Village in the Emilia-Romagna region of Italy. In my opinion, Ottone is one of BVs best metallics done in goatskin. I never realized that it also referred to a BV bag style.


----------



## sparks1007

grietje said:


> sparks1007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all. Would really appreciate some help on the ID of the bag. Name, colour etc.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Cervo (deerskin leather and I'm guessing the color is Assenzio (sp?) or Peridot. Inside the bag, perhaps in a pocket, is white tag. Can you take photos of the side of the tag that has a bunch of numbers?  That should help us identify the season, color and style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Will get a photo of the tag now.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sparks1007

V0N1B2 said:


> I have this bag in Absinthe. It's a deep bag but the colour is gorgey. there might be a pic of it in the what fits in your BV thread.
> I believe I've heard this bag called the Cervo Ottone bag.
> It's from 2008 or 2009 I think.



Thanks so much. Will check out the thread.

Edited to say I found your post and it looks awesome! Thanks for pointing me in that direction. Have now bought the bag (preloved) and will collect on Saturday. Hurrah!


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> Literally Ottone means brass. Ottone is also a Village in the Emilia-Romagna region of Italy. In my opinion, Ottone is one of BVs best metallics done in goatskin. I never realized that it also referred to a BV bag style.


Maybe it got that name from the brass buttons/studs that hold the handles on?  Although to be fair they are more gunmetal than brass.
I really don't know.
I remember when I bought mine I was looking to see which other seasonal colours they were offered in, as I had briefly considered the hobo style in, I think it was Caramel. Or Cinnamon?  Can't remember, it was quite a while ago.

Seems that a few retailers/sellers refer to the bag by this name.  I guess it's much like the "Bella" and the "Pillow" bag. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Cervo-Ottone-Tote-Black-/261984019701
http://beeinstyle.com/bottega-venetta-taupe-cervo-ottone-tote-shoulder-bag.html#.VbmbsijpaRk
http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-cervo-ottone-tote-truffle-brown-36461


----------



## V0N1B2

sparks1007 said:


> Thanks so much. Will check out the thread.
> 
> Edited to say I found your post and it looks awesome! Thanks for pointing me in that direction. Have now bought the bag (preloved) and will collect on Saturday. Hurrah!


Will this be your first BV then?
It's a pretty big bag but it's actually fairly lightweight - of course depending on what you're used to.
The colour looks pretty from the photos.   Congrats


----------



## sparks1007

V0N1B2 said:


> Will this be your first BV then?
> It's a pretty big bag but it's actually fairly lightweight - of course depending on what you're used to.
> The colour looks pretty from the photos.   Congrats



Yes. First BV. I'm very pleased as I think the price was right (US$550) for a bag of this size and seller says the condition is good. Will see on Saturday. I like large bags as I carry a lot of stuff with me every day. I'm hoping this will be a good work bag. 

I never used to appreciate BV but more recently I can totally see its appeal! Especially the more unusual bags like this one. The colour looks lovely too. 

Here is the tag photo. I see year as 2008 but any other info would be gratefully received!


----------



## V0N1B2

sparks1007 said:


> Yes. First BV. I'm very pleased as I think the price was right (US$550) for a bag of this size and seller says the condition is good. Will see on Saturday. I like large bags as I carry a lot of stuff with me every day. I'm hoping this will be a good work bag.
> 
> I never used to appreciate BV but more recently I can totally see its appeal! Especially the more unusual bags like this one. The colour looks lovely too.
> 
> Here is the tag photo. I see year as 2008 but any other info would be gratefully received!


YAY! We're bag twins!  This will call for a walk-off - Zoolander style 
Absinthe was a Resort 08/09 colour and was carried over to Spring 2009 if I'm not mistaken (which I probably am )  
IMO, Cervo takes the colour/dye much nicer than the Intrecciato bags.  I feel like they are richer and have more depth.    
I think you'll like it for work.  It fits over the shoulder if you don't have something super bulky on.  I can fit all my stuff plus my (full size) iPad in it although I usually prefer to carry business things in a separate tote.


----------



## sparks1007

V0N1B2 said:


> YAY! We're bag twins!  This will call for a walk-off - Zoolander style
> Absinthe was a Resort 08/09 colour and was carried over to Spring 2009 if I'm not mistaken (which I probably am )
> IMO, Cervo takes the colour/dye much nicer than the Intrecciato bags.  I feel like they are richer and have more depth.
> I think you'll like it for work.  It fits over the shoulder if you don't have something super bulky on.  I can fit all my stuff plus my (full size) iPad in it although I usually prefer to carry business things in a separate tote.



Ooooh!!! Bag twins with you?! Woop! I feel honoured.

Glad to hear it fits over the shoulder. I live in a very hot and sticky country so usually only in a thin cotton top. I need to carry a few pouches, purse, keys and maybe the odd iPad but nothing more. Sounds perfect. I just love that colour.


----------



## tianayubi

septembersiren said:


> It probably doesn't have a name
> it looks like the forerunner to the Julie Bag


thank you for your help, really appreciate it


----------



## septembersiren

Ottone was both a color and a leather type
Ottone was a gold color; metallic
Ottone was also a Goat Skin 
they used the same name for both 





LouiseCPH said:


> Probably a stupid question, but what does 'ottone' mean? I've seem it used in different instances - actually thought it had to do with the color?


----------



## LouiseCPH

Thank you for your answer [emoji4]


----------



## missbellamama

purchased at a consignment store ...

not a scratch on it, paid $150 CDN









my bad...pics are HUGE


----------



## V0N1B2

missbellamama said:


> purchased at a consignment store ...
> not a scratch on it, paid $150 CDN
> View attachment 3084391
> 
> View attachment 3084392
> 
> View attachment 3084393
> 
> my bad...pics are HUGE


Nice find!
The strap is convertible, isn't it?  You can wear it cross-body or double the strap and use it as a shoulder bag?
Like a lot of BVs, this bag probably didn't have a name.  I'm not sure on the colour but it might be a variation of Copper.  I thought it could have been Burnt Orange but I think that was a 6-colour and not a 7-colour.  I could be wrong.


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Nice find!
> The strap is convertible, isn't it?  You can wear it cross-body or double the strap and use it as a shoulder bag?
> Like a lot of BVs, this bag probably didn't have a name.  I'm not sure on the colour but it might be a variation of Copper.  I thought it could have been Burnt Orange but I think that was a 6-colour and not a 7-colour.  I could be wrong.



Thank you..I haven't "adjusted" the strap .. Till you just mentioned it..but yes - prefer it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> purchased at a consignment store ...
> 
> not a scratch on it, paid $150 CDN
> View attachment 3084391
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084392
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084393
> 
> 
> my bad...pics are HUGE


It looks to be in mint condition. Maybe it sat in a closet unloved until it found a home with you?


----------



## missbellamama

Seriously what drew me me to this was only the BV name - "weave"  and lastly the price factor, the colour won't be too much of a challenge .


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Anyone knows anything about this bag or own the same bag?

http://www.shophautespot.com/index.php?l=480249

Any info on this bag will be appreciated.


----------



## Raven3766

Could you assist me in dating this handbag? I've never seen one like it and have no idea. TIA
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150804_081827-1_zpsefyimpde.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150805_150351-1_zps16ynaesc.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150805_150404-1_zpsqolyesws.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150805_150337_zpsnishb7de.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## septembersiren

this is a vintage bag 
vintage as in before Tomas Maier who I believe started designing for BV in 2001





Raven3766 said:


> Could you assist me in dating this handbag? I've never seen one like it and have no idea. TIA
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150804_081827-1_zpsefyimpde.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150805_150351-1_zps16ynaesc.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150805_150404-1_zpsqolyesws.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150805_150337_zpsnishb7de.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> this is a vintage bag
> 
> vintage as in before Tomas Maier who I believe started designing for BV in 2001




Correct. I had an older hobo bag with this same lining and tag. I think it is probably from the mid 90's. Unfortunately my bag was damaged when we had a huge roof leak when in was actually raining in CA. LOL. We need rain so badly now.


----------



## Raven3766

Mousse said:


> Correct. I had an older hobo bag with this same lining and tag. I think it is probably from the mid 90's. Unfortunately my bag was damaged when we had a huge roof leak when in was actually raining in CA. LOL. We need rain so badly now.





septembersiren said:


> this is a vintage bag
> vintage as in before Tomas Maier who I believe started designing for BV in 2001



Thank you so much! That helped a lot, I just didn't have an idea. Thanks!


----------



## GoStanford

I don't have a photo, so I'll do my best to describe this bag.  I saw it at a consignment store marked at 1295.  Black intrecciato leather with a light brown suede lining, about the size of a medium belly, but a single flat non-woven strap.  One main zippered compartment flanked by a total of four suede-lined open-top pockets, each big enough for a phone or a pair of sunglasses or keys.  There were areas where the intrecciato came together into a smooth seam - I will look for photos.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> I don't have a photo, so I'll do my best to describe this bag.  I saw it at a consignment store marked at 1295.  Black intrecciato leather with a light brown suede lining, about the size of a medium belly, but a single flat non-woven strap.  One main zippered compartment flanked by a total of four suede-lined open-top pockets, each big enough for a phone or a pair of sunglasses or keys.  There were areas where the intrecciato came together into a smooth seam - I will look for photos.


Was it a Ball bag?


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> Was it a Ball bag?




Yes!  I just saw images.  Thank you for the quick ID.  I want to learn more about this bag - seemed like a nice compact carry.


----------



## septembersiren

sounds like the original Ball Bag which was my favorite 
love the 4 outside pockets 
1 for celly phone
1 for keys
1 for glasses 
1 for whatever 
great bag 
not in production anymore 




GoStanford said:


> Yes!  I just saw images.  Thank you for the quick ID.  I want to learn more about this bag - seemed like a nice compact carry.


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> sounds like the original Ball Bag which was my favorite
> love the 4 outside pockets
> 1 for celly phone
> 1 for keys
> 1 for glasses
> 1 for whatever
> great bag
> not in production anymore



Agree - very nicely compartmentalized.  I was very impressed with how well this particular bag had lasted - no visible corner wear or pulled leather.  A couple of tiny "edges" of leather that had loosened near the top of the bag - hard to describe but the little pale shreds that sometimes separate from the leather.  Inner suede lining had a little discoloration but nothing too bad.

This is an amazing group of people - so quick to respond with informative answers!  Thanks.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Do you know which red is this?  It should be from these few years.

Thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Do you know which red is this?  It should be from these few years.
> 
> Thanks.


Burnt Red?
Brique?
Rust? (if that was an actual colour name)
Could also be Appia depending on how it was photographed - Appia can look lighter in some conditions.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Burnt Red?
> Brique?
> Rust? (if that was an actual colour name)
> Could also be Appia depending on how it was photographed - Appia can look lighter in some conditions.



Is Burnt Red a color from SS 2015?


----------



## V0N1B2

Spring/Summer 2014 I think?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Spring/Summer 2014 I think?



Thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I'm wondering if this is Ottone Chèvre?  Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271966095435


----------



## Mousse

The amazing Ottone from 2009 is goatskin
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 aka Chèvre. It has a subtle metallic glow to it. I think you have a pouch, correct? The BV label inside is suspect because I see that a grommet pierces the B. Here's a photo of my Ottone zip wallet tag with my cabat in the background. I am not aware of a "sueded" Ottone.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm wondering if this is Ottone Chèvre?  Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271966095435


Well, it's certainly not "New" as stated in the listing. 
My best guess from looking on my phone at work would be Metallic Pepe circa 2006/2007?
I'll have a better look later tonight


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, it's certainly not "New" as stated in the listing.
> My best guess from looking on my phone at work would be Metallic Pepe circa 2006/2007?
> I'll have a better look later tonight



Yeah, it doesn't look unused.


----------



## Mousse

It is not new for sure. The Parma chèvre has a more subdued look with purple but it is not this clutch at all.  Don't want to be presumptuous - I seriously doubt the authenticity of this pouch. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> It is not new for sure. The Parma chèvre has a more subdued look with purple but it is not this clutch at all.  Don't want to be presumptuous - I seriously doubt the authenticity of this pouch. Correct me if I am wrong.



I have a Parma chevre coin purse and this definitely doesn't look like it.


----------



## tianayubi

Morning ladies, I'd love to ask a favor to ID this bag. Thank you so much.


----------



## grietje

tianayubi said:


> Morning ladies, I'd love to ask a favor to ID this bag. Thank you so much.



Is there a white serial label somewhere inside the bag?  Also, an outdoor photo where the bag isn't partly covered would be helpful.


----------



## tianayubi

Hi thank you for the reply, I really appreciate it. Unfortunately the seller haven't answered yet, but I'll post another picture from his listing.


----------



## tianayubi

I'm not sure if it helps, but I hope he'll post more pictures as I requested from the seller. Thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

tianayubi said:


> Morning ladies, I'd love to ask a favor to ID this bag. Thank you so much.





tianayubi said:


> I'm not sure if it helps, but I hope he'll post more pictures as I requested from the seller. Thank you.


I'm quite certain BV never made a bag in this style


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm quite certain BV never made a bag in this style





tianayubi said:


> I'm not sure if it helps, but I hope he'll post more pictures as I requested from the seller. Thank you.



Hmmmm.. I dunno. The second photo could lead one to believe this s version of the parachute but the extra pocket thing doesn't make sense. The quality of these photos gives me pause. It's simply that not that difficult to take photos.


----------



## buonobi

Hello Ladies,

Please help me to ID this bag : 
http://www.portero.com/bottega-veneta-burgundy-red-woven-intrecciato-napa-leather-clip-shoulder-bag

I would like to know the exact color name.. Is this Burnt Red?
Thanks..  It said Burgundy, but most pics do not look like burgundy..
I love the color in the last close-up pic (looks like wine finally). Thanks so much!!

KU: 12015-157710
Color: Burgundy
Authenticity Details: B01709249V


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Hey ladies, just thrifted this bag and would love some details on it. Thank you!









up close of the raffia weave


----------



## Saleha99

Hi Ladies,

Would you kindly be able to tell me if this is an authentic Bottega Veneta bag?  I picked it up at my local Goodwill.  Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

hannah.hewi. said:


> Hey ladies, just thrifted this bag and would love some details on it. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close of the raffia weave


I am not well-versed in vintage but maybe post some more details in the authenticate this thread and check if there is an authenticity tag in the interior pocket. That might nail down a time period.


----------



## V0N1B2

Saleha99 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Would you kindly be able to tell me if this is an authentic Bottega Veneta bag?  I picked it up at my local Goodwill.  Thank you!
> View attachment 3129022
> 
> View attachment 3129023
> 
> View attachment 3129024


Authentication requests go here: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...se-proper-format-851313-174.html#post29174562
However, I can safely say that is not an authentic BV.
That is a (fake) Gucci Pelham design with a BV intrecciato body instead of the Guccissima pattern.  Sorry


----------



## Saleha99

Thank you.  Fortunately spent only $6.00 on it and learned a lot doing some research on how to spot fakes, for future thrift searches!


----------



## midniteluna

Hi, I have a BV wallet with the knot zipper pull and gold hardwares from years back. However, my friend bought the exact wallet recently except it has the teardrop zipper pull and the hardwares are in gunmetal color. The authenticity tag in the wallet read as a 2011 model. Is this the new version for the wallet? The leather will soften with use right?


----------



## septembersiren

They change hardware and pulls from time to time


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello I'm not sure if this is the right thread as I'm not really looking to find out the style name, but to find out if it's a made for outlet piece of this style. The tag of this Montaigne has Outlet stamped on it... I was just wondering if it was a made for outlet piece? What makes it different from the regular one?







Thanks so much, and if this needs to be on a different thread (or a completely new thread all on its own) just let me know and I'll fix it.


----------



## H’sKisses

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello I'm not sure if this is the right thread as I'm not really looking to find out the style name, but to find out if it's a made for outlet piece of this style. The tag of this Montaigne has Outlet stamped on it... I was just wondering if it was a made for outlet piece? What makes it different from the regular one?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157820
> 
> View attachment 3157816
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, and if this needs to be on a different thread (or a completely new thread all on its own) just let me know and I'll fix it.




I would also like to know the color, if possible... Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello I'm not sure if this is the right thread as I'm not really looking to find out the style name, but to find out if it's a made for outlet piece of this style. The tag of this Montaigne has Outlet stamped on it... I was just wondering if it was a made for outlet piece? What makes it different from the regular one?
> View attachment 3157820
> 
> View attachment 3157816
> 
> Thanks so much, and if this needs to be on a different thread (or a completely new thread all on its own) just let me know and I'll fix it.


The colour of this Montaigne is Camel.
It was not made for the outlet.  When seasonal bags went to the outlet, BV stamped the interior tag so that they couldn't be returned at the boutiques for a refund/exchange.
Or at least that's what I've been led to believe.  I don't think they do this anymore though.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> The colour of this Montaigne is Camel.
> 
> It was not made for the outlet.  When seasonal bags went to the outlet, BV stamped the interior tag so that they couldn't be returned at the boutiques for a refund/exchange.
> 
> Or at least that's what I've been led to believe.  I don't think they do this anymore though.




Thank you!


----------



## LadyPearl

Hello ladies,
I'm new to BV, and just bought a vintage knot clutch in stingray / shagreen from a consignment store. And would be grateful if you could tell me what season or collection this clutch originated from! Thank you!

Not much information from the seller, as she said the clutch was languishing in her drawers for a few year. And since the hardware colour and dust bag is quite different from those of the BV bag (my first and only) I bought in the airport in August, I guess this model is really old?!

Any information appreciated! Here are the photos. Thanks again!


----------



## V0N1B2

LadyPearl said:


> Hello ladies,
> I'm new to BV, and just bought a vintage knot clutch in stingray / shagreen from a consignment store. And would be grateful if you could tell me what season or collection this clutch originated from! Thank you!
> 
> Not much information from the seller, as she said the clutch was languishing in her drawers for a few year. And since the hardware colour and dust bag is quite different from those of the BV bag (my first and only) I bought in the airport in August, I guess this model is really old?!
> 
> Any information appreciated! Here are the photos. Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 3168147
> View attachment 3168148
> View attachment 3168149


Where did you buy this? Private seller? Online consignment store? eBay?
Who provided the authentication?


----------



## LadyPearl

Hi V0N1B2,
I bought this from a private UK seller through Vestiaire Collective, and the latter will do the authentication check once they've received the clutch from the seller. 

I will then receive the clutch from VC after the check is done.


----------



## V0N1B2

LadyPearl said:


> Hi V0N1B2,
> I bought this from a private UK seller through Vestiaire Collective, and the latter will do the authentication check once they've received the clutch from the seller.
> 
> I will then receive the clutch from VC after the check is done.


Ah, got it - thanks. So it's not technically in your possession yet.
I'd like to hear what VC thinks of this clutch.  Keep me posted please


----------



## LadyPearl

Will do! Just bought the clutch on Saturday, estimating I'll receive it within a couple of weeks, if the seller has sent the clutch to VC early this coming week. 

I'm excited about it, as it combined two things I like, the knot clasp and stingray.


----------



## Postchrysler

Please help me ID this bag.  It is leather. It was purchased at I Magnin at least 21 years ago, as that is when the store closed down.  I Magnin was an exclusive department store in San Francisco that would make Nordstrom's look like Macy's.  It still has the tags on it, it even still has the paper stuffing in the back zipper pocket.  Thank you!


----------



## arachief

Please help me to ID this bag. I bought it recently from the BV shop at The Mall at Reggello Florence. It is leather and cross-body bag. Thanks in advance.


----------



## septembersiren

It's a men's computer bag. In ebano. I think the treatment to the leather was San Marco from 2009 not sure about the year.
San Marco they padded the fettuce. Leather woven strip.
It made the leather even more lush


----------



## littlemisskeira

Hi ladies,

May I know what is the name for this model?
Is it a recently launched model?


----------



## V0N1B2

littlemisskeira said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> May I know what is the name for this model?
> Is it a recently launched model?


The Identify this BV thread is here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...e-color-age-post-115185-134.html#post29385397
This bag is affectionately known here as "The Bella" and has been around since around 2007/2008
I think BV used to call it the Seamless Tote, but now it has the generic name of Nappa Bag, like everything else.
They introduced a smaller size this season as well.


----------



## littlemisskeira

Thanks V0N1B2 for the reply!
I wanted to check out the price on the 'prices of BV around the world' thread but can't find it.

I did not pay attention to this bag until recently, and now I am somewhat obsessed with it. Making it a personal goal to own it!

As this is not of the IT bags of BV, any chance I can find it it BV outlets?


----------



## grietje

littlemisskeira said:


> As this is not of the IT bags of BV, any chance I can find it it BV outlets?



The bag may be available at the outlet in a disconitnued color.  If you're ok with gently used, there are also some nice ones resale market


----------



## Yml11

Hi can someone help me ID this bag? The detail is woven snakeskin. Usually I can turn a style up via Google but this has me stumped! 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Yml11

Yml11 said:


> Hi can someone help me ID this bag? The detail is woven snakeskin. Usually I can turn a style up via Google but this has me stumped!
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184911




Ok, never mind...found it myself, Cushion. 


Looks so different without the structure.


----------



## dyyong

Hi ladies, need help to identify the color and year with this Maxi,  TIA!


----------



## dyyong

here's the tag.


----------



## grietje

dyyong said:


> here's the tag.


 
The new serial numbers makes it really hard to identify the bag.  If you have a relationship (and a good one at that) with an SA you could give them the number to get the specific season and color name.

It's a recent color and based on the photo, I'd guess Brick or possibly Canyon.


----------



## dyyong

grietje said:


> The new serial numbers makes it really hard to identify the bag.  If you have a relationship (and a good one at that) with an SA you could give them the number to get the specific season and color name.
> 
> It's a recent color and based on the photo, I'd guess Brick or possibly Canyon.



oh, I have no idea, just bought this from a friend, I thought it's vintage  and THANK YOU!!


----------



## lyseiki8

Dear All :

Good evening,

This bag just came into my possession and I am curious if anyone here is familiar with this 'vintage' ..   When I googled it, I found something quite similar and was stated as a style from the 1970s .. 

I have a couple of older BV bags and they have similar paper tags like this .. 

Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> Dear All :
> 
> Good evening,
> 
> This bag just came into my possession and I am curious if anyone here is familiar with this 'vintage' ..   When I googled it, I found something quite similar and was stated as a style from the 1970s ..
> 
> I have a couple of older BV bags and they have similar paper tags like this ..
> 
> Any input will be greatly appreciated.



I haven't seen this bag before but the bags from the 1970's had no tags, so this isn't as old as that. I'd guess 1990's. It looks like it's in great condition.


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi boxermom - Hope you are doing fine.  Thank you for identifying this handbag and you are so right that it is still in very good condition except for some scratches.  I got a feeling that it had received some kind of Spa treatment before ..   
Just came across an old ebay listing and this bag was described as "kelly .. "


----------



## AmandaGator

Can someone ID this for me?  My mom gave it to me as she never used it.  Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

AmandaGator said:


> Can someone ID this for me?  My mom gave it to me as she never used it.  Thanks!


This bag probably didn't have an official name - maybe something like satchel, doctor's bag, boston bag etc...
The colour almost looks a bit like Old Petra to me?  I'm not really sure though.
My best guess, judging from the other bags in the display below would put it around Spring/Summer 2007.  The wheat motif, embroidered flower, and quilted bird design (not in this pic) bags are from SS07.  
*photo from the BV outlets thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...eneta-outlets-post-inventory-here-384631.html


----------



## septembersiren

The closest color code I have to this puts the color at elephant from fall/winter 2009. Elephant was 2513 but because of the treatment to the leather could be the reason for the different color code


----------



## AmandaGator

Oh thanks, I see it in that picture!  I just have no idea where to price it at if I want to sell it.  Any thoughts?


----------



## ememtiny

Hey everyone,
My grandma has started to hand bags off to me [emoji1] and so far two bottegas. They are definitely vintage and wanted to see if anyone has some insight to the year and style.


----------



## septembersiren

They are beautiful. In great shape. Your a lucky person to have someone give them to you. I am not well versed in vintage but they are definitely before 2006


----------



## Kandyroxy

ememtiny said:


> Hey everyone,
> My grandma has started to hand bags off to me [emoji1] and so far two bottegas. They are definitely vintage and wanted to see if anyone has some insight to the year and style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197712
> View attachment 3197713
> View attachment 3197714
> View attachment 3197716
> View attachment 3197718
> View attachment 3197720




Love! For grandmas! For grandmas with BV! You're very lucky to have both.  I can't wait to do this!


----------



## floodette

hello, can someone help me with this bag? i saw the pattern in one of the reference thread, but how about the model? does it look suspicious?

i will post detailed pics in authenticated theead once i receive the detail pics, but in the mean time appreciate if anyone can hadvise if this looks ok...

thanks!


----------



## etsonis

Hi, can someone please help me identify the color of this large campana I recently purchased? It has the newer tag but the original receipt was included   & the color code was 2873. Could it be steel? Thank you for your help. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 320109


----------



## V0N1B2

floodette said:


> hello, can someone help me with this bag? i saw the pattern in one of the reference thread, but how about the model? does it look suspicious?
> 
> i will post detailed pics in authenticated theead once i receive the detail pics, but in the mean time appreciate if anyone can hadvise if this looks ok...
> 
> thanks!


Treatment is called Paglia, colour is Cigar.
As for the tote, this style tote was done in two other treatments that season I believe. Not everything BV makes is for sale in North America so it's entirely possible that it's a style and treatment that may not have been offered in boutiques here. Post pics when you get it


----------



## V0N1B2

etsonis said:


> Hi, can someone please help me identify the color of this large campana I recently purchased? It has the newer tag but the original receipt was included   & the color code was 2873. Could it be steel? Thank you for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320109


  Yes, 2873 is Steel.


----------



## etsonis

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, 2873 is Steel.




Thank you so much for the quick reply. Love the color!


----------



## floodette

V0N1B2 said:


> Treatment is called Paglia, colour is Cigar.
> As for the tote, this style tote was done in two other treatments that season I believe. Not everything BV makes is for sale in North America so it's entirely possible that it's a style and treatment that may not have been offered in boutiques here. Post pics when you get it


someone snapped it before me ... bye bye bag.....

so sad, but thanks for your checking this post


----------



## floodette

what is the color 9400 from 2007? the seller describe it as mint...


----------



## allgirlee

Hi!  I'm new to this site, but have a BV crocodile bag that I need some info on.  I'd so appreciate any info provided.  it was my mom's and its now been given to me but I know NOTHING about BV except that its a very nice company.  thank you so much!


----------



## septembersiren

allgirlee said:


> Hi!  I'm new to this site, but have a BV crocodile bag that I need some info on.  I'd so appreciate any info provided.  it was my mom's and its now been given to me but I know NOTHING about BV except that its a very nice company.  thank you so much!
> 
> [URL="http://www.ebay.com/itm/361433452342?ssPageName=STRK:MEUNSOLD:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1562.l2649"][URL]http://www.ebay.com/itm/361433452342?ssPageName=STRK:MEUNSOLD:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1562.l2649[/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> this is a bag that was for sale on ebay?
> are you the seller?
> not sure what you want to know
> it is a vintage croc bag


----------



## floodette

anyone can help me? color code 9400 from 2007? the solor looks like cream, with blue suede lining... is it pergamenta?


----------



## V0N1B2

floodette said:


> anyone can help me? color code 9400 from 2007? the solor looks like cream, with blue suede lining... is it pergamenta?


Photos?
Type of leather? 
Intrecciato? Cervo?
My best uninformed guess with absolutely nothing to go on would be Marmo.


----------



## septembersiren

Floodette I do have this code 
I am at the library and don't have my codes with me
I will be happy to look it up and get back to you but it probably won't be until Tuesday


----------



## floodette

V0N1B2 said:


> Photos?
> Type of leather?
> Intrecciato? Cervo?
> My best uninformed guess with absolutely nothing to go on would be Marmo.


it is nappa veneta. thanks so much!


----------



## floodette

septembersiren said:


> Floodette I do have this code
> I am at the library and don't have my codes with me
> I will be happy to look it up and get back to you but it probably won't be until Tuesday



thanks a lot, ss! pls do take your time. thank you in advance!


----------



## floodette

hello,

i am not bidding on this bag, just wanna know what is the name and from which year it is? other type is made 100% of leather (not intrecciato)

thanks a lot, everyone is very nice here!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOTTEGA...-Leather-Trim-Hobo-Handbag-EVHB-/381163215650


----------



## septembersiren

9400 is colonial


----------



## septembersiren

It says it is canvas


----------



## floodette

septembersiren said:


> 9400 is colonial


Colonial, noted! Thanks a lot, SS! and thank you for taking time doing it during this weekend.

And the canvas bag is another bag that I ask for identification. As I am a noobie, I asked too much questions....


----------



## septembersiren

The canvas bag is vintage that is all I can tell you about it. By vintage I mean pre Tomas Maier


----------



## floodette

septembersiren said:


> The canvas bag is vintage that is all I can tell you about it. By vintage I mean pre Tomas Maier


Thanks a lot, SS. Wow, then the model is so classic, it does not look dated.


----------



## septembersiren

that is what BV is all about classic elegance


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Which grey is this? Thanks. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231751986442


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Which grey is this? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231751986442



Without seeing the other side of the tag, it's hard to say.  It doesn't look like Steel to me -- not enough brown in the color.  It might be Shadow.  I can't recall if this is a recent season style or something a bit older. That'd help narrow down the color.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Which grey is this? Thanks.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231751986442


I don't know this for sure, but I think this is a made for outlet bag.  I don't think the outlet technically makes bags in current season colours.  It looks close to New Light Grey, but this particular style has been made in all kinds of colours that don't always correspond to the main (boutique) line.  I thought that I had seen this style though at the Palazzo boutique last year but it had the suede lining - I don't know, I glaze over bit when I'm in there.
I like the style of these, although I think they're a little bit boxy to carry. I would think it's close to your Sloane. How do you find that bag to carry?  Do you find it a little bit cumbersome?

Oops! I see grietje gotcha already.  She's the queen of grey  so she will know.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Without seeing the other side of the tag, it's hard to say.  It doesn't look like Steel to me -- not enough brown in the color.  It might be Shadow.  I can't recall if this is a recent season style or something a bit older. That'd help narrow down the color.







V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know this for sure, but I think this is a made for outlet bag.  I don't think the outlet technically makes bags in current season colours.  It looks close to New Light Grey, but this particular style has been made in all kinds of colours that don't always correspond to the main (boutique) line.  I thought that I had seen this style though at the Palazzo boutique last year but it had the suede lining - I don't know, I glaze over bit when I'm in there.
> I like the style of these, although I think they're a little bit boxy to carry. I would think it's close to your Sloane. How do you find that bag to carry?  Do you find it a little bit cumbersome?
> 
> Oops! I see grietje gotcha already.  She's the queen of grey  so she will know.




Thanks ladies. I think this one slouches more than the Sloanes. 

I'm just curious about the color because I have never seen it in the boutiques and my SA has no idea which grey that is.


----------



## septembersiren

Can't tell by picture but I do believe this bag is a light greenish gray it is a bag from before 2010. Not sure if made for outlet or not if you post a pic of numbered side of tag I might be able to tell you the color


----------



## Bgriffin2011

Pretty.


----------



## celayuml

Please help to identify this BV. 

There are 3 inserts which it  has 7 card slots on each side. A total of 28 card slots.



















Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

celayuml said:


> Please help to identify this BV.
> 
> There are 3 inserts which it  has 7 card slots on each side. A total of 28 card slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


This is not authentic BV, IMO.
The style, heatstamp, the snap, the hardware with Bottega Veneta imprinted on it, the leather looks painted, the stitching... none of it is consistent with BV quality. 
Sorry


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> This is not authentic BV, IMO.
> 
> The style, heatstamp, the snap, the hardware with Bottega Veneta imprinted on it, the leather looks painted, the stitching... none of it is consistent with BV quality.
> 
> Sorry




Probably unrelated but I looked at the Facebook page of this seller. She has sold quite a few bags that look like the hybrid of Chloe mini mercie crossbody and BV woven leather.


----------



## floodette

Hello, what is this bag, and from what year it is?

Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

It us a vintage veneta


----------



## auboo

Hi everyone, I am new to BV. I saw one of my flat neighbours was wearing one BV cross body bag that looks like the one in the picture but with long strap that you can use as a crossbody. She just said it is bottega veneta but i didn't ask the style/model name because i thought i would find it at their website. But turned out its not there  
Does anybody know ?


----------



## V0N1B2

auboo said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to BV. I saw one of my flat neighbours was wearing one BV cross body bag that looks like the one in the picture but with long strap that you can use as a crossbody. She just said it is bottega veneta but i didn't ask the style/model name because i thought i would find it at their website. But turned out its not there
> Does anybody know ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228949


What size was it? As small as the bags you found on the website, or bigger?
Could be the original Pyramid - have a look in tha pyramid thread in the reference library (particularly page 2).


----------



## floodette

Hi all,

Another question 

I saw this bag, said to be from 2003. I am not planning to buy it, but just curious if this is made from cervo, and if it is considered as special veneta, and if it is indeed from 2003. 

There is no authenticato tag, the seller said (but maybe she doesn't know where to look?)


----------



## V0N1B2

floodette said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another question
> 
> I saw this bag, said to be from 2003. I am not planning to buy it, but just curious if this is made from cervo, and if it is considered as special veneta, and if it is indeed from 2003.
> 
> There is no authenticato tag, the seller said (but maybe she doesn't know where to look?)


Tell the seller the authenticity tag is sewn into the seam of the pocket (most likely on the right side). It's called the Sunrise or Sunburst Veneta? I can't remember right now.  Yes, it is Cervo I believe.


----------



## AnaTeresa

It's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## krawford

auboo said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to BV. I saw one of my flat neighbours was wearing one BV cross body bag that looks like the one in the picture but with long strap that you can use as a crossbody. She just said it is bottega veneta but i didn't ask the style/model name because i thought i would find it at their website. But turned out its not there
> Does anybody know ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228949


A cousin of mine bought that bag a few months ago and the SA tried to sell her a longer strap to attach to the original strap.  I am not sure how that worked.   She didn't get it at the time, but says she wish she would have now.


----------



## jroger1

Hi BV ladies and happy new year, does anyone know details of the beige BV tote bag on Rue?  Does it have fabric or suede lining?  Does it have interior pocket?  Many thanks in advance.


https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/89647/20093525/


----------



## floodette

AnaTeresa said:


> It's a gorgeous bag!


it is...

should i buy it, especially it is cervo...


----------



## jburgh

jroger1 said:


> Hi BV ladies and happy new year, does anyone know details of the beige BV tote bag on Rue?  Does it have fabric or suede lining?  Does it have interior pocket?  Many thanks in advance.
> 
> https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/89647/20093525/



This one doesn't have a special name other than Tote, but few do. The style has been around for a while, sometimes it is in full intrecciato, other times it is trimmed in snake, and I've also seen it availavble in a screen printed fabric version.  This is the "Medium" size. The interior is lined in fabric.   I'm not sure of the official color name, I've sort of lost track of the beige-y color names.


----------



## AnaTeresa

floodette said:


> it is...
> 
> should i buy it, especially it is cervo...



I'm no help, I have no self-restraint. Anytime I see something pretty, I say "Buy it!"


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

floodette said:


> it is...
> 
> 
> 
> should i buy it, especially it is cervo...




This style pops up pretty often on eBay. 

I think the one you just got is so much cooler than this one. This one (the design not the quality of the specific one for sale) looks a bit dated to me.


----------



## floodette

AnaTeresa said:


> I'm no help, I have no self-restraint. Anytime I see something pretty, I say "Buy it!"




hahahaha, me too. if only self restraint can be bought...




BV_LC_poodle said:


> This style pops up pretty often on eBay.
> 
> I think the one you just got is so much cooler than this one. This one (the design not the quality of the specific one for sale) looks a bit dated to me.



thanks a lot, LC! hm, wise words. I think I will follow you and pass on this one. Agree, the cervo ayers does look more current.


----------



## auboo

V0N1B2 said:


> What size was it? As small as the bags you found on the website, or bigger?
> 
> Could be the original Pyramid - have a look in tha pyramid thread in the reference library (particularly page 2).




Hi there , yes it was around the same size as the one i posted from the website. Doesn't look like it's Pyramid. Thanks for responding tho


----------



## auboo

krawford said:


> A cousin of mine bought that bag a few months ago and the SA tried to sell her a longer strap to attach to the original strap.  I am not sure how that worked.   She didn't get it at the time, but says she wish she would have now.




Aha... 
Ok i will try and ask at their store. Thanks for that


----------



## IceEarl

Dear pfers, would appreciate it very much if someone can help me ID the color of this bag. I thought it is Celeste, but someone told me Celeste is a much lighter color.

I bought this from the BV boutique in 2011. thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

IceEarl said:


> Dear pfers, would appreciate it very much if someone can help me ID the color of this bag. I thought it is Celeste, but someone told me Celeste is a much lighter color.
> 
> I bought this from the BV boutique in 2011. thanks


Do you have any other information about the bag? What is written on the authenticity tag?


----------



## grietje

IceEarl said:


> Dear pfers, would appreciate it very much if someone can help me ID the color of this bag. I thought it is Celeste, but someone told me Celeste is a much lighter color.
> 
> I bought this from the BV boutique in 2011. thanks



It looks like Celeste to me (it's a darker blue with a bit of teal in it). But Von is right, if you can take a photo of the white tag we should be able to ID the color, especially on a 2011 tag.


----------



## septembersiren

could it be sapphire?


----------



## IceEarl

Thanks* V0N1B2* and *grietje*, this is the pic of the tag:


----------



## V0N1B2

IceEarl said:


> Thanks* V0N1B2* and *grietje*, this is the pic of the tag:


It is Celeste


----------



## IceEarl

Thank you V0N1B2 !!


----------



## eyescream

Anyone know the model/year or info on this bag?
Such a cute color for summer!
Thank you in advance


----------



## V0N1B2

eyescream said:


> Anyone know the model/year or info on this bag?
> Such a cute color for summer!
> Thank you in advance


This is the Intrecciomirage Tote.  It looks like the large one - there is also a smaller one with a long strap that can be carried cross-body I believe.
Colour? Not sure, kinda looks a bit like New Chartreuse to me but hard to say. This style was released for Fall 2012/2103 so it would be a colour done after that.
I think they retailed for just around $1000 give or take...


----------



## yussi

Please help me determine what this bottega is? Year? Price range? THX SO MUCH!!


----------



## Mousse

yussi said:


> Please help me determine what this bottega is? Year? Price range? THX SO MUCH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254383
> View attachment 3254385
> View attachment 3254386
> View attachment 3254387
> View attachment 3254388
> View attachment 3254389
> View attachment 3254390
> View attachment 3254391




It's from the SS 2012 collection. This was the only collection released with the clear PVC detail. I don't recall this style but will check my catalog when I get home from my biz trip.


----------



## yussi

Thx so much Mousse. You mentioned PVC detail, PVC as in plastic? [emoji15] i thought it was only leather.....[emoji19][emoji19]....ill wait for confirmation.
Thanx so much again!! &#129303;


----------



## Mousse

Mousse said:


> It's from the SS 2012 collection. This was the only collection released with the clear PVC detail. I don't recall this style but will check my catalog when I get home from my biz trip.




Correct, the shiny detail with the black stitching is plastic. I have several pieces from this collection including the large nappa Crystal cabat and the violet lamb skin satchel.


----------



## yussi

Oh! I see. I am not liking that detail at all! Wonder why they executed that idea &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;.


----------



## Mousse

yussi said:


> Oh! I see. I am not liking that detail at all! Wonder why they executed that idea &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;.




I found the bag in the SS2012 catalog. It's called the Naturale Antique Cobra Ayers Bag. Retail was $4520.


----------



## yussi

Thank you so much Mousse!! [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Covethatbag

Hi can someone help me to ID this bag, colour, year, name...anything will do.  Thank you.


----------



## Covethatbag

and the tag...


----------



## V0N1B2

Covethatbag said:


> Hi can someone help me to ID this bag, colour, year, name...anything will do.  Thank you.





Covethatbag said:


> and the tag...


Some of these older bags are really hard to pinpoint a year.  
Colour is most likely "Berry", but that is unfortunately just a guess.  
Year is somewhere between the early to mid-90s to probably about 2001 but no later than that.
This bag probably didn't have a name as many of them at that time didn't - and still don't.
Sorry, that's about the best I can do


----------



## Covethatbag

V0N1B2 said:


> Some of these older bags are really hard to pinpoint a year.
> Colour is most likely "Berry", but that is unfortunately just a guess.
> Year is somewhere between the early to mid-90s to probably about 2001 but no later than that.
> This bag probably didn't have a name as many of them at that time didn't - and still don't.
> Sorry, that's about the best I can do


Thank you!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello! Hope someone can help with color IDing! I am searching for a blue-toned red and know how deceiving photos and lighting can be (as I learned when I bought my Magma... Love it, but not the shade I was looking for). I am trying to get a photo of the back of the tag, hopefully I get a response soon.

In the meantime, maybe someone here has an idea of what shade of red this could be and I can look up comparisons? 

Also, why is the lining pink? Is it a weird lighting trick because of the red of the bag?!

Thank you for any help!


----------



## H’sKisses

Here is the tag, hope someone can help ID the shade of red!


----------



## septembersiren

The closest code I have to this is fever. The codes change because if hardware. I tend to think it is Carmino because of the year if manufacture which was 2007. The bag looks to be in excellent shape for it's age. The lining is in good shape. You really can not know from a picture what the undertone of the color is. If you have nit bought the bag I would ask the seller 1. What the undertone is. 2. What color does she call it other than red. 3. What is her return policy in case you decide to buy it but it is not what you like. My two best guesses are Carmino which I thought had a pink undertone and fever which was a true red


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> The closest code I have to this is fever. The codes change because if hardware. I tend to think it is Carmino because of the year if manufacture which was 2007. The bag looks to be in excellent shape for it's age. The lining is in good shape. You really can not know from a picture what the undertone of the color is. If you have nit bought the bag I would ask the seller 1. What the undertone is. 2. What color does she call it other than red. 3. What is her return policy in case you decide to buy it but it is not what you like. My two best guesses are Carmino which I thought had a pink undertone and fever which was a true red




Thank you!!! I will try to ask about the undertone. As long as it's not orange-toned, I'll be happy! I do love my little Magma baby bag but I don't want another orange-toned red! [emoji16]


----------



## nadju6a

Dear BV experts, I need your help in identifying the bag, actually I need some information is the "moda veneta" is BV? 
The friend of mine is selling that bag, according to the information it was purchased as a limited piece of BV collection in Switzerland...
Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## septembersiren

If this was purchased in Switzerland it could be a bag that was never in the USA
Is there a white authenticity tag in it anywhere?
the snap hardware looks good but I don't know anything about this bag 
sorry 
maybe someone else will chime in 
a pic of the tag would be most helpful 












QUOTE=nadju6a;29845743]Dear BV experts, I need your help in identifying the bag, actually I need some information is the "moda veneta" is BV? 
The friend of mine is selling that bag, according to the information it was purchased as a limited piece of BV collection in Switzerland...
Thanks in advance for your help!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3275530
View attachment 3275531

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## jburgh

nadju6a said:


> Dear BV experts, I need your help in identifying the bag, actually I need some information is the "moda veneta" is BV?
> The friend of mine is selling that bag, according to the information it was purchased as a limited piece of BV collection in Switzerland...
> Thanks in advance for your help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275530
> View attachment 3275531



I've never seen anything like this.  Please post some detailed pics of the logo, tag(s) and cards that came with the bag.


----------



## nadju6a

The Photos of the bag attached. But no number inside, and the documentation and dust bag possibly lost... On the back of the zipper made in Italy is written.


----------



## septembersiren

There is a website called Veneta Moda. I don't know anything about this bag. It is possible that it is no BV


----------



## NYCgirl

Hi there! I'm having a hard time being able to tell if this coin purse is violet or Atlantic. Can anyone tell? Thanks!

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182032349416


----------



## grietje

I'd guess Violet and that's only because the fabric zipper looks really purple.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I'd guess Violet and that's only because the fabric zipper looks really purple.





NYCgirl said:


> Hi there! I'm having a hard time being able to tell if this coin purse is violet or Atlantic. Can anyone tell? Thanks!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182032349416



I agree. Here are mine side-by-side.....if it helps....the first one is outside and the second one is inside without flash.....


----------



## NYCgirl

grietje said:


> I'd guess Violet and that's only because the fabric zipper looks really purple.




Thanks. I thought that as well. I'm confused, because the outside pictures look so blue.


----------



## NYCgirl

diane278 said:


> I agree. Here are mine side-by-side.....if it helps....the first one is outside and the second one is inside without flash.....




Thanks, Diane!


----------



## diane278

NYCgirl said:


> Thanks, Diane!


----------



## BV_fan

Can any one help me identify this color? Thanks!
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-nappa-tote-bag-12728956
Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

BV_fan said:


> Can any one help me identify this color? Thanks!
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-nappa-tote-bag-12728956
> Thanks!



Looks like the 'offer' is gone, the link doesn't go anywhere...


----------



## BV_fan

indiaink said:


> Looks like the 'offer' is gone, the link doesn't go anywhere...



Sorry about that  I can still see it there 
The code is 4260. It looks purple, but I'm not sure if it is blue or purple
Tag:
272154 V0016 4260 EPEV 2011 3044 C

I don't know how to do screen shots, so I hope this other source works:

https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...elted-cabat-tote-intrecciato-nappa-large14859


----------



## indiaink

BV_fan said:


> Sorry about that  I can still see it there
> The code is 4260. It looks purple, but I'm not sure if it is blue or purple
> Tag:
> 272154 V0016 4260 EPEV 2011 3044 C
> 
> I don't know how to do screen shots, so I hope this other source works:
> 
> https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...elted-cabat-tote-intrecciato-nappa-large14859



It's "Sapphire" from the F/W 12 Season.


----------



## BV_fan

indiaink said:


> It's "Sapphire" from the F/W 12 Season.



 Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

BV_fan said:


> Thank you!


 You're very welcome!


----------



## jine

Hi can someone help me to ID this Handbag, colour, year, name...anything will do. Thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

jine said:


> Hi can someone help me to ID this Handbag, colour, year, name...anything will do. Thank you.


It's a small Document Case from Resort 2010/2011 and the colour is Empire.


----------



## jine

V0N1B2 said:


> It's a small Document Case from Resort 2010/2011 and the colour is Empire.


 Thank You


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi everyone! Until I am able to provide a shot of the interior tag, I was hoping someone would know what color purple this is based on the interior lining? The leather looks dark blurple to me but i know photos can be deceiving. I checked the purple thread but still couldn't figure it out. Thank you so much!

View attachment 3301806


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi everyone! Until I am able to provide a shot of the interior tag, I was hoping someone would know what color purple this is based on the interior lining? The leather looks dark blurple to me but i know photos can be deceiving. I checked the purple thread but still couldn't figure it out. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3301806


I'm not seeing any attachment?

Can you give us the numbers of the back of the white tag that's in the pocket?


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> I'm not seeing any attachment?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give us the numbers of the back of the white tag that's in the pocket?




Im sorry, I must have done something wrong when I tried to attach it!!! Hope this works...




I actually don't have it yet, I'm still hoping it's available and should hear back in a day or so!

I would have preferred a dark blue or grey, but after searching quite a bit, there really aren't that many old/original Montaignes out there and the dark purple is actually pretty.


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Im sorry, I must have done something wrong when I tried to attach it!!! Hope this works...
> 
> View attachment 3301859
> 
> 
> I actually don't have it yet, I'm still hoping it's available and should hear back in a day or so!
> 
> I would have preferred a dark blue or grey, but after searching quite a bit, there really aren't that many old/original Montaignes out there and the dark purple is actually pretty.


I'm pretty sure this will be China blue (and it is a dark blue - not 'in your face' at all) ; it came out for the F/W 2010 season, and has the pretty purple suede lining.


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> I'm pretty sure this will be China blue (and it is a dark blue - not 'in your face' at all) ; it came out for the F/W 2010 season, and has the pretty purple suede lining.




So it's actually a blue?!?! That's great! It was labeled as purple, and with the lining, I just assumed it was purple! I didn't even think to search the blue thread! I will update when I have more info, thank you so much!


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> So it's actually a blue?!?! That's great! It was labeled as purple, and with the lining, I just assumed it was purple! I didn't even think to search the blue thread! I will update when I have more info, thank you so much!


If you look at the photo in the lower right - 

And we definitely need that label info.

But yeah, I'm calling it blue.


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> If you look at the photo in the lower right -
> 
> 
> 
> And we definitely need that label info.
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I'm calling it blue.




I hope to hear back soon, and I'll post the label as soon as I can. I did a search for China, is it the same as Ink?!


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I hope to hear back soon, and I'll post the label as soon as I can. I did a search for China, is it the same as Ink?!


Ink is a titch darker, but close.


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> Ink is a titch darker, but close.




Ok thank you!!!


----------



## septembersiren

Ink was only in Nappa
China was Cervo


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ok thank you!!!





septembersiren said:


> Ink was only in Nappa
> China was Cervo



OK, my screw up.  Because this is NOT a Cervo bag, it's Ink, rather than China.

Thanks, SS!


----------



## septembersiren

Last year I worked for BV. I remember China and Ink well. I loved both colors. The purple suede lining is delicious


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> OK, my screw up.  Because this is NOT a Cervo bag, it's Ink, rather than China.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, SS!







septembersiren said:


> Last year I worked for BV. I remember China and Ink well. I loved both colors. The purple suede lining is delicious




Thank you both!!! I was excited to find an original/old style Montaigne and in a dark color at that, and was happy enough with what I thought was a "blurple"... To find out it's actually in the blue family is even better!


----------



## septembersiren

It was the best blue ever. Wow what a score an original Montaigne in Ink. Use it well and know I am jealous


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> It was the best blue ever. Wow what a score an original Montaigne in Ink. Use it well and know I am jealous




Thank you! I will post as soon as I have her in my hands lol!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

She's here, she's here!!! I've taken a photo of the tag for color confirmation! Thank you!!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




I received my package at work and didn't want to open it there... I'm in the car right now and will play more when I get home!


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> She's here, she's here!!! I've taken a photo of the tag for color confirmation! Thank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305526
> 
> 
> I received my package at work and didn't want to open it there... I'm in the car right now and will play more when I get home!
> 
> View attachment 3305527


Yep, she's "Ink", from F/W 2010.  Yay!

Make sure to post your car photo in the Car thread that I've resurrected! Great photo!


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> Yep, she's "Ink", from F/W 2010.  Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to post your car photo in the Car thread that I've resurrected! Great photo!




Thank you!!! She's the perfect color, not purple at all like I thought!!!


----------



## septembersiren

Its Ink


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Do you know what color is this Stretch Knot?  Season?  Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks.

http://www.malleries.com/bottega-veneta-grey-croc-clutch-i-201668-s-346.html


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Do you know what color is this Stretch Knot?  Season?  Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/bottega-veneta-grey-croc-clutch-i-201668-s-346.html


My best guess is Stone from F/W 2011 (Soft Crocodile Fume Knot in Stone)
I thought it might be Ash at first, which is possible.  I guess when you buy it, you can photograph it under a few different lights and then you'll know for sure.

*Shadow is another possibility


----------



## citrusydrank

I know this guy was first seen in the F/W 2014-2015 Milan shows but does anyone know the retail price or any information on what kind of leather/exotic?

I want to know how to care of him! Haha


----------



## V0N1B2

citrusydrank said:


> I know this guy was first seen in the F/W 2014-2015 Milan shows but does anyone know the retail price or any information on what kind of leather/exotic?
> 
> I want to know how to care of him! Haha
> 
> View attachment 3307279
> 
> View attachment 3307280


No clue, but Mangrovia was used a lot that season.  The trim is either that or Ayers.  The body of the bag would be (I'm assuming) light calf.  Price? $3500-ish?
Probably has some very generic name shared with several other bags that bear no resemblance to each other 
Maybe someone with a catalogue can help you out - they don't ship them to Canada so I'm of no use to you.


----------



## citrusydrank

V0N1B2 said:


> No clue, but Mangrovia was used a lot that season.  The trim is either that or Ayers.  The body of the bag would be (I'm assuming) light calf.  Price? $3500-ish?
> Probably has some very generic name shared with several other bags that bear no resemblance to each other
> Maybe someone with a catalogue can help you out - they don't ship them to Canada so I'm of no use to you.




No, thank you so much! That's more information that I knew, haha! 

I hope someone still has this catalogue stashed somewhere.


----------



## H’sKisses

I've seen wallets in Nappa (I'm assuming) and snakeskin (always listed as Python it seems like?) combo, but I don't think I've seen it in a bag... Did they ever make this combo in bags? I'm thinking it might be really pretty in a Baby Bag or crossbody...


----------



## H’sKisses

I forgot to ask what "style" or "finish" should I look for? I wasn't sure if this combo had an official name. Thank you in advance!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Is this the platino ossidato or peltro?Thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Is this the platino ossidato or peltro?Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3309405



It's Platino Ossidato.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> It's Platino Ossidato.




Thanks.


----------



## loveussunshine

Hi, Can anyone please help me ID this bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...884169?hash=item33b3ccee89:g:J1UAAOSwT~9WkCsM

Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

loveussunshine said:


> Hi, Can anyone please help me ID this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...884169?hash=item33b3ccee89:g:J1UAAOSwT~9WkCsM
> 
> Thanks!


No clue.  Most BV bags don't have actual model names. It looks like a version of the Duo Bag but with straps instead of chain handles.
The seller has listed it as NWT, perhaps the information is on her receipt etc.


----------



## loveussunshine

V0N1B2 said:


> No clue.  Most BV bags don't have actual model names. It looks like a version of the Duo Bag but with straps instead of chain handles.
> The seller has listed it as NWT, perhaps the information is on her receipt etc.


Thanks V0N! Sorry for getting back so late... Seems the bag has already been sold.. Crazy full schedule these days...

And, May I ask what Blue is this bag? Atlantic? Thanks in advance!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...980580c&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=152011996561


----------



## V0N1B2

loveussunshine said:


> Thanks V0N! Sorry for getting back so late... Seems the bag has already been sold.. Crazy full schedule these days...
> 
> And, May I ask what Blue is this bag? Atlantic? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...980580c&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=152011996561


I believe this Karung Tote is Cobalt from 2009. I don't know that they offered it in Atlantic this/last season. It's my understanding that BV offers this bag in one seasonal colour each year or season. So far it has been done in Stone, Chene, Trefle, Cobalt, Carmino, Mona Lisa, Espresso, I think Resina, and... I'm not sure what else.


----------



## loveussunshine

V0N1B2 said:


> I believe this Karung Tote is Cobalt from 2009. I don't know that they offered it in Atlantic this/last season. It's my understanding that BV offers this bag in one seasonal colour each year or season. So far it has been done in Stone, Chene, Trefle, Cobalt, Carmino, Mona Lisa, Espresso, I think Resina, and... I'm not sure what else.


Because I see the authentic bag is in new format, so I am guessing it is produced after 2011 though.. 

Thanks V0N!


----------



## V0N1B2

loveussunshine said:


> Because I see the authentic bag is in new format, so I am guessing it is produced after 2011 though..
> 
> Thanks V0N!


I did not see the authenticity tag posted in the listing. I have no idea...


----------



## loveussunshine

V0N1B2 said:


> I did not see the authenticity tag posted in the listing. I have no idea...



It is the last photo in the listing

Thank you, V0N!


----------



## V0N1B2

That is really weird, I did not see it in the listing today, and the same bag is for sale on Malleries (and has been for quite some time), and it also did not show the authenticity tag - because I looked for it.
That being said, I don't know what colour it is, sorry. You could check with a SA at BV and see if they can run it through their computer. 
It's lovely, my favourite style of BV that's for sure. If I could have ten of these, I would.


----------



## shih_tzu_lover

loveussunshine said:


> Because I see the authentic bag is in new format, so I am guessing it is produced after 2011 though..
> 
> Thanks V0N!




I believe this bag is Sapphire and Tourmaline, if I remember correctly.


----------



## loveussunshine

shih_tzu_lover said:


> I believe this bag is Sapphire and Tourmaline, if I remember correctly.





V0N1B2 said:


> That is really weird, I did not see it in the listing today, and the same bag is for sale on Malleries (and has been for quite some time), and it also did not show the authenticity tag - because I looked for it.
> That being said, I don't know what colour it is, sorry. You could check with a SA at BV and see if they can run it through their computer.
> It's lovely, my favourite style of BV that's for sure. If I could have ten of these, I would.


Thank you V0N and shih_tzu_lover, I need a blue bag and this blue appeal to me a lot, just want to make sure of the name of this color, thank you for your time and patience to help me!


----------



## V0N1B2

V0N1B2 said:


> I did not see the authenticity tag posted in the listing. I have no idea...





V0N1B2 said:


> That is really weird, I did not see it in the listing today, and the same bag is for sale on Malleries (and has been for quite some time), and it also did not show the authenticity tag - because I looked for it.
> That being said, I don't know what colour it is, sorry. You could check with a SA at BV and see if they can run it through their computer.
> It's lovely, my favourite style of BV that's for sure. If I could have ten of these, I would.


Well, I'm glad I'm not going crazy.  I thought I was for a second there...
The seller revised the listing and added the photo after I had seen the listing.
Damn, I knew I was too young for a "senior moment"


----------



## thend16

Can anyone help my identify what bag I have? I purchased it from the real real but I want to know what style it is.


----------



## indiaink

thend16 said:


> Can anyone help my identify what bag I have? I purchased it from the real real but I want to know what style it is.



Could you share a photo of the front and back of the authenticity tag you'll find inside the zippered pocket?  That will give us some clues.


----------



## Orlie

thend16 said:


> Can anyone help my identify what bag I have? I purchased it from the real real but I want to know what style it is.



I don't know the name of this bag, but it looks to be a version of the old/reissue pyramid, and wears like one also.  The size and shape of the bag is the same as the reissue, the strap is also adjustable (though through a different mechanism).


----------



## septembersiren

thend16 said:


> Can anyone help my identify what bag I have? I purchased it from the real real but I want to know what style it is.


 




I seem to remember this style from maybe 2008 or before 
I don't think it had a name but the treatment to the leather might have had a name 
maybe someone has a catalogue from that year and they would be able to tell you 
VON12 has a lot of catalogues
if it is from a year prior to 2011 the authenticity tag will have the year on it


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello, does anybody know about this pink Cervo satchel? It was marked as men's. Is it for men! Tia


----------



## indiaink

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello, does anybody know about this pink Cervo satchel? It was marked as men's. Is it for men! Tia



Yes - I can't tell you a whole lot about it but I fell in love with this style in three colors - pink, yellow, taupe... Something like that. I don't pay full price so have been waiting to find it aftermarket, but it's never came up.  I always thought it should have been for women, too, or at least unisex.  LOL.  I think you won't have a bit of trouble with it- it's gorgeous! 

ETA - It's from the S/S 2012 men's collection - the Duffle - I've attached a photo of the colors I liked.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

indiaink said:


> Yes - I can't tell you a whole lot about it but I fell in love with this style in three colors - pink, yellow, taupe... Something like that. I don't pay full price so have been waiting to find it aftermarket, but it's never came up.  I always thought it should have been for women, too, or at least unisex.  LOL.  I think you won't have a bit of trouble with it- it's gorgeous!
> 
> ETA - It's from the S/S 2012 men's collection - the Duffle - I've attached a photo of the colors I liked.


Oooh thanks. So it is for men. It's quite cute, not huge like a man bag usually is. It's sooooo soft. Got it at a silly price, will probably keep. Thanks x


----------



## indiaink

moi et mes sacs said:


> Oooh thanks. So it is for men. It's quite cute, not huge like a man bag usually is. It's sooooo soft. Got it at a silly price, will probably keep. Thanks x


Congrats!  It is a very nice style.


----------



## chloebagfreak

What bag is this? It looks like a little clutch with a keychain lanyard attached. So cute!,
Thanks


----------



## septembersiren

Could be the baby bag. Really can't tell by this pic


----------



## chloebagfreak

Thanks! Do we post authenticate questions here?


----------



## septembersiren

No. There is an authenticity thread. Please read the first post in the thread to see what we need to authenticate


----------



## chloebagfreak

septembersiren said:


> No. There is an authenticity thread. Please read the first post in the thread to see what we need to authenticate


Sorry, I found it right after I asked 
Thanks!


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi, to me this is 'skin blue' but can anyone here please tell me the actual color description?  The product tag inside the bag is the newer one-liner.  Thanks a million !


----------



## V0N1B2

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi, to me this is 'skin blue' but can anyone here please tell me the actual color description?  The product tag inside the bag is the newer one-liner.  Thanks a million !


It looks like Krim to me. 
When did you buy it? That might help narrow down a year/season, thus figuring out what blue was done then.


----------



## CaviarChanel

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like Krim to me.
> When did you buy it? That might help narrow down a year/season, thus figuring out what blue was done then.



Hi V0N1B2, thank you for taking the time to response   I bought this from a consignment place recently - almost brand new except with some scuff marks at the base of the bag and the tag inside the bag reads B 01239586C.  Maybe not more than two years old?


----------



## saul

Hi. Can someone please identify this BV bag? Thanks.


----------



## septembersiren

saul said:


> Hi. Can someone please identify this BV bag? Thanks.












no name other than men's messenger


----------



## Kharris332003

Hello. Will you please help me identify the color of these bags?  I bought them pre-loved because I like the colors.

The Sloane has i.d. Number B00952748N and the Cervo Loop has i.d. Number B01064468B.  The Sloane looks much more brown to me than the picture shows but my eyes are probably tricking me (age!).  I've searched online and sometimes similar colors are called Aubergine and also Quetsche but I think that the Loop may be too dark for Quetsche. 

It's my crazy obsessive nature that would like to know the BV color names so thanks for indugling me.  Thanks again.


----------



## jmcadon

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like Krim to me.
> When did you buy it? That might help narrow down a year/season, thus figuring out what blue was done then.



I was thinking Krim too.  I love this color!


----------



## V0N1B2

Kharris332003 said:


> Hello. Will you please help me identify the color of these bags?  I bought them pre-loved because I like the colors.
> 
> The Sloane has i.d. Number B00952748N and the Cervo Loop has i.d. Number B01064468B.  The Sloane looks much more brown to me than the picture shows but my eyes are probably tricking me (age!).  I've searched online and sometimes similar colors are called Aubergine and also Quetsche but I think that the Loop may be too dark for Quetsche.
> 
> It's my crazy obsessive nature that would like to know the BV color names so thanks for indugling me.  Thanks again.


Really hard to tell with just one picture.  Can you take a picture in natural light/outside? In front of a window?


----------



## Kharris332003

V0N1B2 said:


> Really hard to tell with just one picture.  Can you take a picture in natural light/outside? In front of a window?


Thanks. I'll send in two weeks as I'm traveled nag but I appreciate the quick reply


----------



## Irenetee

What is the ID of this bag ? Anyone able to tell what model, colour and year if this bag ? 
Thank you so much.


----------



## indiaink

Irenetee said:


> What is the ID of this bag ?



BV bags are often not named.  This is a bucket bag.  I've responsed to your authenticate this request.


----------



## cat1967

Does anyone know what this code  B00726916E on an intrecciato hobo mean?
TIA


----------



## indiaink

cat1967 said:


> Does anyone know what this code  B00726916E on an intrecciato hobo mean?
> TIA


You'll need to contact your SA with Bottega Veneta, as they are the only ones who can decipher this type of tag.  Sorry!


----------



## cat1967

indiaink said:


> You'll need to contact your SA with Bottega Veneta, as they are the only ones who can decipher this type of tag.  Sorry!


Thank you for your reply!


----------



## cat1967

I think the color is like TOURMALINE


----------



## cat1967

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/imageuploadedbypurseforum1403180564-684705-jpg.2657267/

I found the picture in here from another tPFer and I think it is the same color (tourmaline)  what do you think?


----------



## V0N1B2

cat1967 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/imageuploadedbypurseforum1403180564-684705-jpg.2657267/
> 
> I found the picture in here from another tPFer and I think it is the same color (tourmaline)  what do you think?


I am so confused right now. 
What bag are you comparing? The one from the thread you started this morning about the colour?
Tourmaline is BLUE, a very very dark blue.  Looks almost black in some lights. 
The bag you inquired about this morning (colour RAL 7-something) is most likely STEEL. A gorgeous taupey-grey/brown.


----------



## cat1967

V0N1B2 said:


> I am so confused right now.
> What bag are you comparing? The one from the thread you started this morning about the colour?
> Tourmaline is BLUE, a very very dark blue.  Looks almost black in some lights.
> The bag you inquired about this morning (colour RAL 7-something) is most likely STEEL. A gorgeous taupey-grey/brown.


Thank you so much for your reply.  On my monitor RAL 7026 has a bluish hue but I didn't know Tourmaline was blue.  I guess you can never really tell about a color of a leather bag (Balenciaga is the worst in picturing colors) unless you see them IRL.  No, the seller says it is grey so I have to take her word for it.  Thank you again!


----------



## fuzzypill

Hi there, just wanted some help in identifying the color for this bag:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-hobo-bag-sandgray-14885998/?tref=closet

Seller says it's "light grey" but it kind of looks like new sand to me.  What do you guys think?  Thanks!!


----------



## V0N1B2

fuzzypill said:


> Hi there, just wanted some help in identifying the color for this bag:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-hobo-bag-sandgray-14885998/?tref=closet
> 
> Seller says it's "light grey" but it kind of looks like new sand to me.  What do you guys think?  Thanks!!


It looks like New Sand in some of the closeup pictures.
The seller does state the colour as Sand/Grey in the description towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## Pmulliani

Hello,

I was wondering if you could help me identify the colour of this bag?  I've already purchased but would love to know exactly what it is.  Please let me know if I can post any more pictures to help.  Many thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

Pmulliani said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me identify the colour of this bag?  I've already purchased but would love to know exactly what it is.  Please let me know if I can post any more pictures to help.  Many thanks!


Some kind of blue?
What year is it from?
Is there an authenticity tag inside?
It looks like Celeste to me.


----------



## Pmulliani

Yes definitely some kind of blue

Sorry I thought I had attached the authencity  tag picture but it didn't upload


----------



## V0N1B2

It's Celeste


----------



## Pmulliani

V0N1B2 said:


> It's Celeste


Thank you so much!  Much appreciated


----------



## Mr. Right

Hi. I'm wondering if Bottega Veneta releases colors exclusively for a certain region? It's a actually the first time I saw a BV bag in this color .


----------



## V0N1B2

Mr. Right said:


> Hi. I'm wondering if Bottega Veneta releases colors exclusively for a certain region? It's a actually the first time I saw a BV bag in this color .
> View attachment 3421098


Whose picture is this? Where did it come from? Any other details about the bag that might help with colour identification?


----------



## bottegabaggirl

I have this bag that I purchased a few years ago. It has been sitting in the back of my closet and had never been used. I am thinking about possibly selling it, but I honestly don't know much about it other than that it's Bottega.  I love Bottega bags but I am not familiar with this style.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## bottegabaggirl

This is the inner authenticity tag. Help is much appreciated!


----------



## indiaink

bottegabaggirl said:


> I have this bag that I purchased a few years ago. It has been sitting in the back of my closet and had never been used. I am thinking about possibly selling it, but I honestly don't know much about it other than that it's Bottega.  I love Bottega bags but I am not familiar with this style.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!





bottegabaggirl said:


> This is the inner authenticity tag. Help is much appreciated!



You would need to contact your Bottega Veneta SA in order for them to decipher the tag, sorry!  Pretty bag!


----------



## bottegabaggirl

indiaink said:


> You would need to contact your Bottega Veneta SA in order for them to decipher the tag, sorry!  Pretty bag!


Thanks for the advice.

I just called my SA. She said the bag is borsa cervo lavato.  Has anyone ever heard of that before?  The leather is definitely the cervo leather so that part makes sense, but I am still confused about the rest.    Thanks!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

bottegabaggirl said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> I just called my SA. She said the bag is borsa cervo lavato.  Has anyone ever heard of that before?  The leather is definitely the cervo leather so that part makes sense, but I am still confused about the rest.    Thanks!!!!


Borsa Cervo Lavato is just Italian for Washed Cervo Bag.
BV doesn't generally "name" their bags. 
You bag looks like Chene to me so it's probably from sometime between F/W 2012 - F/W 2013.
I don't have catalogues so maybe someone who does can help you


----------



## jroger1

I have become totally spoiled to a tote - I have three large venetas but it's become increasingly difficult to make myself use them.  Have I become so lazy that I must have an easy-open tote?  Yes, and for that reason I am looking for a BV tote.  I love the color of this one on Fashionphile although it looks a bit odd.  The straps are front-to-back instead of side-to-side.  Anyone familiar with this particular tote?

http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-seamless-tote-safran-119105


----------



## blueiris

jroger1 said:


> I have become totally spoiled to a tote - I have three large venetas but it's become increasingly difficult to make myself use them.  Have I become so lazy that I must have an easy-open tote?  Yes, and for that reason I am looking for a BV tote.  I love the color of this one on Fashionphile although it looks a bit odd.  The straps are front-to-back instead of side-to-side.  Anyone familiar with this particular tote?
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-seamless-tote-safran-119105


Sometimes, nothing beats the convenience of an open double-handled tote!  I still find large Venetas to be slightly more comfortable on the shoulder than my two-handle totes, especially while traveling, and I love the security of the zipper.  So I'm keeping my Venetas, too.  But, I understand the appeal, and there's room in my collection for both styles, for sure.

As for the tote in the link that you posted, I've never owned a tote like this, but it looks like there are four working buckles, two attached to the front and two attached to the back.  Perhaps someone unbuckled the straps and re-buckled them so that each strap connects from front to back.  If so, perhaps one could unbuckle the straps and re-buckle them so that one strap is attached to the front buckles, and the other strap is attached to the back buckles.  Does that make sense?


----------



## ksuromax

blueiris said:


> Sometimes, nothing beats the convenience of an open double-handled tote!  I still find large Venetas to be slightly more comfortable on the shoulder than my two-handle totes, especially while traveling, and I love the security of the zipper.  So I'm keeping my Venetas, too.  But, I understand the appeal, and there's room in my collection for both styles, for sure.
> 
> As for the tote in the link that you posted, I've never owned a tote like this, but it looks like there are four working buckles, two attached to the front and two attached to the back.  Perhaps someone unbuckled the straps and re-buckled them so that each strap connects from front to back.  If so, perhaps one could unbuckle the straps and re-buckle them so that one strap is attached to the front buckles, and the other strap is attached to the back buckles.  Does that make sense?


I thought the same as soon as I saw the bag, it's totally up to you how to buckle them


----------



## jroger1

blueiris said:


> Sometimes, nothing beats the convenience of an open double-handled tote!  I still find large Venetas to be slightly more comfortable on the shoulder than my two-handle totes, especially while traveling, and I love the security of the zipper.  So I'm keeping my Venetas, too.  But, I understand the appeal, and there's room in my collection for both styles, for sure.
> 
> As for the tote in the link that you posted, I've never owned a tote like this, but it looks like there are four working buckles, two attached to the front and two attached to the back.  Perhaps someone unbuckled the straps and re-buckled them so that each strap connects from front to back.  If so, perhaps one could unbuckle the straps and re-buckle them so that one strap is attached to the front buckles, and the other strap is attached to the back buckles.  Does that make sense?


Yes, I was thinking the same thing but didn't want to assume.  Maybe they wanted a bucket bag.  I sent a message to Fashionphile but they didn't respond.  I think I will give them a call.  Thank you for your reply.


----------



## twin-fun

Would anybody know what color blue this or do I need to contact BV directly?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

twin-fun said:


> Would anybody know what color blue this or do I need to contact BV directly?
> 
> View attachment 3457772
> View attachment 3457770



I believe it's a Sapphire.


----------



## twin-fun

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I believe it's a Sapphire.


Thank you so much! I've been looking through the color reference thread and I really can't tell if this is sapphire, cobalt, or some other blue. Maybe it's just me and my monitor but some of BV's blue color shades look too similar to tell the difference. They probably must be seen side by side or in real life to see just how different they truly are.


----------



## vanilla_addict

Hello dears, for the life of me i am trying to recall the name of my veneta on the right side.. Its the nude peachy one with details.. I got it sept 2013. I had it in my mind back then but now i cant recall it!


----------



## V0N1B2

vanilla_addict said:


> Hello dears, for the life of me i am trying to recall the name of my veneta on the right side.. Its the nude peachy one with details.. I got it sept 2013. I had it in my mind back then but now i cant recall it!


I believe it's the Profondo Veneta (looks like a medium?) and the colour looks like Poussin :flowers;
It was the "special veneta" done for that season.


----------



## vanilla_addict

V0N1B2 said:


> I believe it's the Profondo Veneta (looks like a medium?) and the colour looks like Poussin :flowers;
> It was the "special veneta" done for that season.


Thank you very much dear you are amazing bless you its poussin indeed dead on!! Lovely  and i found googling the info you posted the pic i was looking at back them when i first got it! Its gorgeous against black In the pic which reminds me to refresh my style to make it pop  lovely


----------



## slljackie

Hello, BV lovers!
Please help me identify this bag. I got this bag from local swap so it was free for me. The lining inside was so sticky so I removed them all (stickies). After very easy removal process, what was underneath was a beautiful silky, cream color fabric lining. i love it so much. Much easier to peel the sticky lining of this bag and ten times more beautiful of the end product (the lining) than peeling off the sticky lining of the vintage LV bucket. I searched this forum and I decided this bag was maybe early or older pyramid style???? but why the strap connector is different than the usual pyramid (the inner rectangle opening instead of the outer circle like the those on the usual pyramid style? Am I correct? Also what would be the year and what style or collection of this bag? I also show a pic of the zipper style below. Many many thanks in advance


----------



## indiaink

slljackie said:


> Hello, BV lovers!
> Please help me identify this bag. I got this bag from local swap so it was free for me. The lining inside was so sticky so I removed them all (stickies). After very easy removal process, what was underneath was a beautiful silky, cream color fabric lining. i love it so much. Much easier to peel the sticky lining of this bag and ten times more beautiful of the end product (the lining) than peeling off the sticky lining of the vintage LV bucket. I searched this forum and I decided this bag was maybe early or older pyramid style???? but why the strap connector is different than the usual pyramid (the inner rectangle opening instead of the outer circle like the those on the usual pyramid style? Am I correct? Also what would be the year and what style or collection of this bag? I also show a pic of the zipper style below. Many many thanks in advance



What gives you the idea that this is Bottega Veneta?  Can you show us the lining, any plaques, any heat stamp that identifies it?  You may find an authenticity label inside a zippered pocket.  Without any identifiers, we can't assist you.


----------



## septembersiren

slljackie said:


> Hello, BV lovers!
> Please help me identify this bag. I got this bag from local swap so it was free for me. The lining inside was so sticky so I removed them all (stickies). After very easy removal process, what was underneath was a beautiful silky, cream color fabric lining. i love it so much. Much easier to peel the sticky lining of this bag and ten times more beautiful of the end product (the lining) than peeling off the sticky lining of the vintage LV bucket. I searched this forum and I decided this bag was maybe early or older pyramid style???? but why the strap connector is different than the usual pyramid (the inner rectangle opening instead of the outer circle like the those on the usual pyramid style? Am I correct? Also what would be the year and what style or collection of this bag? I also show a pic of the zipper style below. Many many thanks in advance



Please provide pictures of the heat stamp and if you can find an authenticity tag
Bags done in the 80's and early 90's sometimes had silk linings
It does look like the classic pyramid but it may not be authentic 
The people that originated the weaving process still make bags in Italy
It could possibly be one of their bags if not a BV
Without the pictures we require it is hard to tell
I realize that you did not ask for authentication you would have to post in the authentication thread for that
If you want authentication please post in the thread
I suggest you read the 1st post in that thread to see what to provide
Good luck


----------



## slljackie

septembersiren said:


> Please provide pictures of the heat stamp and if you can find an authenticity tag
> Bags done in the 80's and early 90's sometimes had silk linings
> It does look like the classic pyramid but it may not be authentic
> The people that originated the weaving process still make bags in Italy
> It could possibly be one of their bags if not a BV
> Without the pictures we require it is hard to tell
> I realize that you did not ask for authentication you would have to post in the authentication thread for that
> If you want authentication please post in the thread
> I suggest you read the 1st post in that thread to see what to provide
> Good luck



Thank you both for the responses. Please find the attached tags I found inside the inner pocket. Is it good? From my naked eye, looks like it is a real BV. Sorry if I didn't provide it earlier. I am puzzled cause the bag looks like a pyramid style, but why is the strap connector different? Any ID or age that you may decode from the stamp? Thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

slljackie said:


> Thank you both for the responses. Please find the attached tags I found inside the inner pocket. Is it good? From my naked eye, looks like it is a real BV. Sorry if I didn't provide it earlier. I am puzzled cause the bag looks like a pyramid style, but why is the strap connector different? Any ID or age that you may decode from the stamp? Thanks.


Does it have a gold metal BV plaque inside? I can't see what the two letters are for the colour.
This style authenticity tag was used in the 90s - ish.
That's about all I got.


----------



## slljackie

V0N1B2 said:


> Does it have a gold metal BV plaque inside? I can't see what the two letters are for the colour.
> This style authenticity tag was used in the 90s - ish.
> That's about all I got.



Thank you. No, I don't find any metal plaque inside. The zipper of the inner pocket is beautiful golden metal with BV name and Made in Italy.


----------



## septembersiren

slljackie said:


> Thank you both for the responses. Please find the attached tags I found inside the inner pocket. Is it good? From my naked eye, looks like it is a real BV. Sorry if I didn't provide it earlier. I am puzzled cause the bag looks like a pyramid style, but why is the strap connector different? Any ID or age that you may decode from the stamp? Thanks.



This is a vintage bag
I think it is authentic 
I also think it is a version of the classic pyramid 
The classic pyramid has an adjustable strap so you can wear it cross body
I wouldn't worry about a metal band plate
It is an old bag and it could have fallen off or been taken off
Enjoy it


----------



## slljackie

septembersiren said:


> This is a vintage bag
> I think it is authentic
> I also think it is a version of the classic pyramid
> The classic pyramid has an adjustable strap so you can wear it cross body
> I wouldn't worry about a metal band plate
> It is an old bag and it could have fallen off or been taken off
> Enjoy it


I sure will. Thank you!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Is this a New Chartreuse? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...800212?hash=item28205f2d14:g:R4EAAOSwLnBX2Tps


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Is this a New Chartreuse?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...800212?hash=item28205f2d14:g:R4EAAOSwLnBX2Tps


No. It's most likely Duchesse.
Didn't you buy a New Chartreuse Cervo Hobo when you were in New York last year?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> No. It's most likely Duchesse.
> Didn't you buy a New Chartreuse Cervo Hobo when you were in New York last year?



Just testing my eyesight


----------



## twin-fun

Could someone please tell me what this color is called? I have become absolutely mesmerized by it. The treatment is so different than anything I've ever seen although I believe I have seen this style bag in different colors, all solid though.


----------



## septembersiren

There were two similar colors that came out in 2010. In Nappa leather it was called Ink
The bag you have pictured I believe to be Vachette.
In alternative leather (other than nappa) it was called China
The bag pictured did not have a name


----------



## ksuromax

Good day, dear Gurus, looking for your advice
Any idea what colour it is? it's a veneta hobo
Thanks in advance


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Good day, dear Gurus, looking for your advice
> Any idea what colour it is? it's a veneta hobo
> Thanks in advance


It is Tourmaline from FW 11/12. Very popular color at the time... and still!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> It is Tourmaline from FW 11/12. Very popular color at the time... and still!


thanks a lot!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hello Gurus , I'm still new in BV could you tell me "how young" she is and what is the color ? 
Oh it's a Large Veneta 
Tq in advance [emoji8]


----------



## V0N1B2

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3498217
> 
> 
> Hello Gurus , I'm still new in BV could you tell me "how young" she is and what is the color ?
> Oh it's a Large Veneta
> Tq in advance [emoji8]


Quarzo - Resort 2006/2007


----------



## ayutilovesGST

V0N1B2 said:


> Quarzo - Resort 2006/2007



Thanks a lot [emoji8]


----------



## nikkifresh2

Any idea what color this is?  Think it would be dark enough for everyday?
https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-purple-140928


----------



## V0N1B2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Any idea what color this is?  Think it would be dark enough for everyday?
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-purple-140928


I think it's probably Corot from Spring (?) 2013


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Any info regarding this bag will be highly appreciated.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252534322243


----------



## momikei

Hello Dear, could someone identify this bottega bag, i think it's vintage bag from the label, i already googling but can't find what type and what year this bag release. Thanks in advance..


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Any info regarding this bag will be highly appreciated.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252534322243



IMO this bag is not authentic 
I have never seen a tag like this before
I think it is a very fake Campagna


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> IMO this bag is not authentic
> I have never seen a tag like this before
> I think it is a very fake Campagna



I think that's how they tried to put 2 pictures (both sides of the tag) in one, no?


----------



## V0N1B2

@BV_LC_poodle 
Bag in eBay listing is a Fall 2013 Quetsche Memory Hobo
Retail: $3,820.00


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> @BV_LC_poodle
> Bag in eBay listing is a Fall 2013 Quetsche Memory Hobo
> Retail: $3,820.00
> 
> View attachment 3513921



Quetsche! Slouchy hobo!  OMG~~


----------



## V0N1B2

momikei said:


> Hello Dear, could someone identify this bottega bag, i think it's vintage bag from the label, i already googling but can't find what type and what year this bag release. Thanks in advance..


These older bags are really hard to pinpoint an exact year or season.
Seeing the other side of the label might help.
The only thing I can tell you from the photo provided is that it's from somewhere in the 90's maybe.


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Quetsche! Slouchy hobo!  OMG~~


It's beautiful...


----------



## momikei

V0N1B2 said:


> These older bags are really hard to pinpoint an exact year or season.
> Seeing the other side of the label might help.
> The only thing I can tell you from the photo provided is that it's from somewhere in the 90's maybe.



Hi V0N1B2, it's back side of the label, Thank you...


----------



## jburgh

I think V0N has an eidetic memory like Dr. Sheldon Cooper.


----------



## V0N1B2

momikei said:


> Hi V0N1B2, it's back side of the label, Thank you...


Vintage is really not my forte, but I would say this bag was made some time in the late 1990s and before say, about 2001.
There are some ladies quite skilled in vintage here - hopefully they will pop by for another opinion. 
I am racking my brain trying to figure out what colour it may have been. "PAN" doesn't make me think of anything.  If you didn't already know, this style of tag as well as the generation before and the one-line alphanumeric ones done the few years after, had a three letter colour identifier - like RIA, IND, CHO, EBO etc. For all I know the colour could have been something like Panna Cotta 
Sorry I can't be of more help.



jburgh said:


> I think V0N has an eidetic memory like Dr. Sheldon Cooper.


Oh, the things I'd like to do to Dr. Sheldon Cooper (but this is a family show)


----------



## momikei

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage is really not my forte, but I would say this bag was made some time in the late 1990s and before say, about 2001.
> There are some ladies quite skilled in vintage here - hopefully they will pop by for another opinion.
> I am racking my brain trying to figure out what colour it may have been. "PAN" doesn't make me think of anything.  If you didn't already know, this style of tag as well as the generation before and the one-line alphanumeric ones done the few years after, had a three letter colour identifier - like RIA, IND, CHO, EBO etc. For all I know the colour could have been something like Panna Cotta
> Sorry I can't be of more help.
> 
> 
> Oh, the things I'd like to do to Dr. Sheldon Cooper (but this is a family show)




Thanks for your help.. really appreciate it


----------



## Selenet

What about my vintage bag? Any ideas? I got it from my mom who thinks she bought it in the 80s or 90s. I use it as a clutch.


----------



## septembersiren

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3519887
> View attachment 3519888
> View attachment 3519889
> 
> 
> What about my vintage bag? Any ideas? I got it from my mom who thinks she bought it in the 80s or 90s. I use it as a clutch.



It's really pretty 
Can't mom give you any info on it
Is there a white tag?


----------



## Mousse

Selenet said:


> What about my vintage bag? Any ideas? I got it from my mom who thinks she bought it in the 80s or 90s. I use it as a clutch.



It looks very similar to my huge vintage purple clutch that I bought from a designer resale store in Palo Alto in the 90's. I think the bag is from the 80's. There is no tag inside my bag or any evidence that a tag was removed. Here are some pix. It photographed a bit lighter than the actual color. The clutch is 14" long.


----------



## morejunkny

Can someone tell me anything about this lovely bag? Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

morejunkny said:


> Can someone tell me anything about this lovely bag? Thanks!


Judging by the zipper pulls, the only thing I can tell you, is this bag is probably from 2006/2007.
Probably didn't have a name, as many don't. 
The colour is either Ebano or Moro - can't tell with that one photo.
Sorry


----------



## morejunkny

V0N1B2 said:


> Judging by the zipper pulls, the only thing I can tell you, is this bag is probably from 2006/2007.
> Probably didn't have a name, as many don't.
> The colour is either Ebano or Moro - can't tell with that one photo.
> Sorry



Thank you! This is helpful-


----------



## GoStanford

This is not an authentication request, but just a question about the name of this particular treatment - with the strips of nappa leather looking like they are twisted or looped up:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Botteg...131349?hash=item2377861555:g:sqoAAOSwYIxYA-2H


----------



## septembersiren

GoStanford said:


> This is not an authentication request, but just a question about the name of this particular treatment - with the strips of nappa leather looking like they are twisted or looped up:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Botteg...131349?hash=item2377861555:g:sqoAAOSwYIxYA-2H



Tournoboni


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> Tournoboni


Thanks!  I'm so glad we have your expertise on here.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Please ID the color of this karung bag. Thanks. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/122236840931


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> Thanks!  I'm so glad we have your expertise on here.


My 2 cents - barolo has been introduced this year, but the handle (incompete weaving) gives away a pre-2014, recent ones are fully woven


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> My 2 cents - barolo has been introduced this year, but the handle (incompete weaving) gives away a pre-2014, recent ones are fully woven


It's a Fall 2009 Tornabuoni Veneta (the special veneta done for that season) in Uluru goatskin.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Please ID the color of this karung bag. Thanks.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/122236840931


Hard to say. Doesn't look grey to me at all. If I had to guess, I'd say maybe Chene?  I'd have to ask my SA what colours the Karung tote has been offered in since 2012 - I only know a few of them.


----------



## Irenetee

Kindly help me to identity this bag model, colour and year .
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/NWOT-Botte...CIATO-Nappa-/162299173817?txnId=1483083983006


----------



## V0N1B2

Irenetee said:


> Kindly help me to identity this bag model, colour and year .
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/NWOT-Botte...CIATO-Nappa-/162299173817?txnId=1483083983006


Did you buy this bag?
I doubt it has an official name, maybe something like Intrecciato Shopper or Double Compartment Intrecciato Shopper or something like that.
Colour? Hmm... it looks kind of like Flamingo to me which would make it a Spring 2015 bag, or it could be (new) Petale, which would make it a Fall 2013 bag (though I thought they brought that back again this season?). I'm leaning towards Flamingo.
I believe this is the bag in your link:


----------



## Poochie231080

Hi lovelies
Happy new year! I need help identifying this BV bag. Please see enclosed pic
Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

Poochie231080 said:


> Hi lovelies
> Happy new year! I need help identifying this BV bag. Please see enclosed pic
> Thank you so much!


The majority of Bottega Veneta bags don't have a formal name given to each style. This one is no exception.
This bag is probably from somewhere around 2013/2014 and looks like it might be Ebano. I don't think it was lined, although the the interior is suede, similar to the intrecciomirage totes.
Original price was about $3400 and was readily available at the outlets if I'm not mistaken.
Sorry, that the best I can do with limited photos.


----------



## V0N1B2

V0N1B2 said:


> The majority of Bottega Veneta bags don't have a formal name given to each style. This one is no exception.
> This bag is probably from somewhere around 2013/2014 and looks like it might be Ebano. I don't think it was lined, although the the interior is suede, similar to the intrecciomirage totes.
> Original price was about $3400 and was readily available at the outlets if I'm not mistaken.
> Sorry, that the best I can do with limited photos.


When I wrote that the interior was "similar to the intrecciomirage totes", what I really meant was this bag:
Sorry if there was any confusion


----------



## Poochie231080

V0N1B2 said:


> The majority of Bottega Veneta bags don't have a formal name given to each style. This one is no exception.
> This bag is probably from somewhere around 2013/2014 and looks like it might be Ebano. I don't think it was lined, although the the interior is suede, similar to the intrecciomirage totes.
> Original price was about $3400 and was readily available at the outlets if I'm not mistaken.
> Sorry, that the best I can do with limited photos.



Thank you so much, VON1B2!

One thing that I was concerned about was the picture below...it looks a bit weird to see the made in stamp next to the zipper?


----------



## V0N1B2

Poochie231080 said:


> Thank you so much, VON1B2!
> One thing that I was concerned about was the picture below...it looks a bit weird to see the made in stamp next to the zipper?


If you are concerned about authenticity, you can post it in the Authenticate This thread.
I think this is just where they chose to place the heatstamp for this particular bag. They could have put the heatstamp into the suede on the bottom of the bag like the one in the photo I posted above, but since there was some available (nappa) real estate above the zippered section, I guess they thought it seemed like a good idea to put it there.
For what it's worth, I found out the name of the tote was called the Intrecciato Nappa '73 Bag. Who knew? It really did have a name.


----------



## Poochie231080

Oohh wow! Great job on finding out the name! Hihi


----------



## zannabuck

HI, I am considering my first ever BV purchase - the the quality of these bags, the heritage and the exceptional leathers. This is the one I am considering - I think it must be discontinued? Does anyone have this bag and can give me opinions on it's use etc. I absolutely love it! Thank you.


----------



## zannabuck

Or should I go for this messenger instead? Does anyone have either bag please. I love both. Would really appreciate any advice as I am a BV novice.


----------



## PoshSwan

Sorry I don't know what it is called but I like the first one.


----------



## wheihk

The first bag is beautiful


----------



## ksuromax

The first is a messenger and the second is Nodini aka Pillow. They both are cross-body messenger types and I suggest you compare both in the boutique with your stuff loaded to see which suits you better. Messenger will take on board more, but Pillow is smaller, i.e. lighter and less bulky. Good luck deciding!


----------



## ksuromax

P.S. This particular Pillow is a double zip, they are also made in another option - one zip/one compartment.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Yes,  I would definitely try on both in the store. I personally do not like the flap on the messenger, but I love the pillow.

The double pillow is a fairly new design. The single compartment pillow is a classic and made every season. The messenger has been around for a while but it not made every season and usually comes in a more limited color selection than the pillow.


----------



## Jilly8228

I recently purchased a BV bag. But I spotted some flaw of the bag. Would you please help me authenticate the bag please.


----------



## Jilly8228

More pictures to be loaded


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Does this karung tote come in 2 different sizes?


----------



## ksuromax

https://luxurygaragesale.com/products/red-bottega-veneta-leather-woven-trim-oversized-hobo-tote-bag
hello, dearest!  any idea what is this red and when +/- it was made?? 

Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> https://luxurygaragesale.com/products/red-bottega-veneta-leather-woven-trim-oversized-hobo-tote-bag
> hello, dearest!  any idea what is this red and when +/- it was made??
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!!


I haven't got a clue, sorry 
Maybe 2007-ish? That's all I can tell you.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> I haven't got a clue, sorry
> Maybe 2007-ish? That's all I can tell you.


ok, with a bit of patience and efforts i found out 
https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-bottega-veneta-cocker-hobo-intrecciato-nappa-14365 
this incredible gorgeous red was in SS collection of 2006 and its name is Amarone (code 6135)


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> ok, with a bit of patience and efforts i found out
> https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-bottega-veneta-cocker-hobo-intrecciato-nappa-14365
> this incredible gorgeous red was in SS collection of 2006 and its name is Amarone (code 6135)


Please post photos and description in the Reference Library if you buy it.  The Reference Library would be nothing without photos and documentation. I know I am the worst offender of that so its a "do as I say and not as I do" kind of thing. 
There are so many bags posted in various threads here, by hundreds of different members which is awesome, but if we can't group them by style or year  or colour, then it makes it that much harder to search for answers when we're trying to help people identify.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Please post photos and description in the Reference Library if you buy it.  The Reference Library would be nothing without photos and documentation. I know I am the worst offender of that so its a "do as I say and not as I do" kind of thing.
> There are so many bags posted in various threads here, by hundreds of different members which is awesome, but if we can't group them by style or year  or colour, then it makes it that much harder to search for answers when we're trying to help people identify.


 actually  i bought another one... and the lack of data was bugging me... so i was searching, and searching, and searching until i found those two i posted earlier for ID with the same colour code. I thought it was quite possible that we just didn't have it in our library but somebody could have the code info in their records... so now, after i got that from the BV lady (she checked the code name for me in the system) with full confidence i can do a little reveal and a small update to our library  
p.s. nothing offensive at all  it's a quid pro quo principle,  i got help so many times from all of you here, now it's my time to pay back, ykwim?


----------



## pbkey

May I know what model and Color this is?
It reminds me of a cervo brick bag. Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> May I know what model and Color this is?
> It reminds me of a cervo brick bag. Thanks!


model looks like Brick to me, too
do you have any other photos from a different angle?


----------



## V0N1B2

It is a Brick Bag. Judging from the clochette hanging off th back and the shorter handles, it's a men's brick bag. You will probably find it has plain metal zipper pulls and a fabric interior.
Probably from Fall 2013. Colour: no idea. Walnut? Junior?


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> It is a Brick Bag. Judging from the clochette hanging off th back and the shorter handles, it's a men's brick bag. You will probably find it has plain metal zipper pulls and a fabric interior.
> Probably from Fall 2013. Colour: no idea. Walnut? Junior?


seems a tad bit light for Walnut
Tho, could be different perception due to smooth vs intrecciato leather, this is my Walnut mu case


----------



## pbkey

Wow ksuromax and von1b2 you are amazing! It does have fabric lining as well as plain metal zipper pulls  and it does look like the more recent bag as the tag only has 1 serial number. I didn't know that there is a men's brick bag. Looks like I still have a lot to learn about Bottega Veneta  it was described as a grey bag but didn't look grey to me. It does look a little like walnut.

Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Wow ksuromax and von1b2 you are amazing! It does have fabric lining as well as plain metal zipper pulls  and it does look like the more recent bag as the tag only has 1 serial number. I didn't know that there is a men's brick bag. Looks like I still have a lot to learn about Bottega Veneta  it was described as a grey bag but didn't look grey to me. It does look a little like walnut.
> 
> Thank you!


welcome!  
describing BV colours verbally is probably the most pointless thing to do  their colours are well known chameleons, depending on the light and angle of shooting it can be anything from off white to good medium brown 
are you going to buy it? if yes, then take snaps from different angles and in different light and post here


----------



## septembersiren

It is a men's brick bag
They often line men's bags in canvas since men tend to take them to the gym, tennis other sports etc 
There is a method to BV madnesd


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> welcome!
> describing BV colours verbally is probably the most pointless thing to do  their colours are well known chameleons, depending on the light and angle of shooting it can be anything from off white to good medium brown
> are you going to buy it? if yes, then take snaps from different angles and in different light and post here



I am looking out for a cervo brick bag so this one caught my eye. However I realised the handles are shorter than the women's so I can't carry it on my shoulder >< I would have pulled the trigger if the handles are longer but I guess this is better for my wallet


----------



## pbkey

septembersiren said:


> It is a men's brick bag
> They often line men's bags in canvas since men tend to take them to the gym, tennis other sports etc
> There is a method to BV madnesd


A method that I actually like


----------



## skye1989

Dear Purseforum/BV fans,

Can anyone ID this gorgeous messenger bag and the leather used, please? Its leather has very pronounced veins and a graininess I've not seen in other BV bags...

Thanks guys !


----------



## V0N1B2

skye1989 said:


> Dear Purseforum/BV fans,
> 
> Can anyone ID this gorgeous messenger bag and the leather used, please? Its leather has very pronounced veins and a graininess I've not seen in other BV bags...
> 
> Thanks guys !


It looks like goatskin to me. Are there any identifying markers inside the bag? A tag sewn into one of the interior pockets? It looks older to me, maybe 10+ years old?


----------



## skye1989

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like goatskin to me. Are there any identifying markers inside the bag? A tag sewn into one of the interior pockets? It looks older to me, maybe 10+ years old?



Hey there V0N1B2 

Thanks for responding! I'm appending a picture of the tag below - can you tell the year of production just from the tag?

As for the leather, I thought it looked like some sort of chèvre/goatskin too from the characteric spine of veins going down the middle of the bag, but wasn't sure because I've never seen BV use this leather in literally any other bag before ... the closest to this would be their Fume leather but this doesn't have the same suppleness.


----------



## V0N1B2

skye1989 said:


> Hey there V0N1B2
> 
> Thanks for responding! I'm appending a picture of the tag below - can you tell the year of production just from the tag?
> 
> As for the leather, I thought it looked like some sort of chèvre/goatskin too from the characteric spine of veins going down the middle of the bag, but wasn't sure because I've never seen BV use this leather in literally any other bag before ... the closest to this would be their Fume leather but this doesn't have the same suppleness.


The authenticity tag states the bag was produced sometime after 2012. I'm stumped, sorry.
Never seen a bag like this, no clue what colour it is - can think of any greens matching this that they've produced since then... I would suggest you take it to your SA and ask him or her to run the tag through their system. They might have some insight for you. Sorry


----------



## grietje

skye1989 said:


> Dear Purseforum/BV fans,
> Can anyone ID this gorgeous messenger bag and the leather used, please? Its leather has very pronounced veins and a graininess I've not seen in other BV bags...



It looks like a men's collection bag to me. I first thought SS2014, but I'm guessing more than anything.


----------



## indiaink

skye1989 said:


> Hey there V0N1B2
> 
> Thanks for responding! I'm appending a picture of the tag below - can you tell the year of production just from the tag?
> 
> As for the leather, I thought it looked like some sort of chèvre/goatskin too from the characteric spine of veins going down the middle of the bag, but wasn't sure because I've never seen BV use this leather in literally any other bag before ... the closest to this would be their Fume leather but this doesn't have the same suppleness.



Goatskin is just a heavier grained leather, there is no 'spine' as it's from a goat, not a reptile.

There should be a heatstamp indicating the brand in the bag, as well ... ?

To be honest, there are some signs that, to me, indicate that this is NOT a BV bag ... but I'm always open to learning something new, to be sure!


----------



## skye1989

Thank you all who have responded - I appreciate your comments! 



indiaink said:


> Goatskin is just a heavier grained leather, there is no 'spine' as it's from a goat, not a reptile.
> 
> There should be a heatstamp indicating the brand in the bag, as well ... ?
> 
> To be honest, there are some signs that, to me, indicate that this is NOT a BV bag ... but I'm always open to learning something new, to be sure!



To answer *Indiaink's* question: actually, some goat leathers (especially those used by premium brands like Hermes) do sport a characteristic spine. It isn't unique to reptilian leathers. I've appended screenshots of some articles i found on the net describing this below, for your reference. 

Also, yes the words "Bottega Veneta" are embossed/heatstamped on the inside of the bag. I've also seen this style sold before in other colours and leathers (calf, specifically) in the boutiques so i'm sure it's a style carried by BV. It's just that I've never seen one in this leather.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I have seen this style a few times on eBay and I think it looks pretty interesting (funny?) 

What can you tell me about this? Thanks.

Look at this on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332116281866


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I have seen this style a few times on eBay and I think it looks pretty interesting (funny?)
> 
> What can you tell me about this? Thanks.
> 
> Look at this on eBay:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/332116281866
> 
> View attachment 3598756


2009 Cruise collection (if you are looking for this style Balenciaga made copy-paste design for their new collection)


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> 2009 Cruise collection (if you are looking for this style Balenciaga made copy-paste design for their new collection)



Thanks. 

I wonder if there's a name for this bag. Is this a Cobalt?


----------



## HereToLearn

I have learned so much from everyone here.  I have yet another question.  Can anyone tell me the color of this Campana bag from the number on the tag?  I know it's a shade of dark brown, but I'm not sure which one:
Style/Serial/Authenticity: 125787 V0016 2072 EPEV 2010 7142 A

Thank you very much


----------



## ksuromax

HereToLearn said:


> I have learned so much from everyone here.  I have yet another question.  Can anyone tell me the color of this Campana bag from the number on the tag?  I know it's a shade of dark brown, but I'm not sure which one:
> Style/Serial/Authenticity: 125787 V0016 2072 EPEV 2010 7142 A
> 
> Thank you very much


this brown is called EBANO


----------



## HereToLearn

ksuromax said:


> this brown is called EBANO


Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

HereToLearn said:


> Thank you so much!


my pleasure


----------



## indiaink

skye1989 said:


> Thank you all who have responded - I appreciate your comments!
> 
> To answer *Indiaink's* question: actually, some goat leathers (especially those used by premium brands like Hermes) do sport a characteristic spine. It isn't unique to reptilian leathers. I've appended screenshots of some articles i found on the net describing this below, for your reference.
> 
> Also, yes the words "Bottega Veneta" are embossed/heatstamped on the inside of the bag. I've also seen this style sold before in other colours and leathers (calf, specifically) in the boutiques so i'm sure it's a style carried by BV. It's just that I've never seen one in this leather.


We'll have to agree to disagree on the spine thing. Perhaps it's a language issue.

Can you post a pic of the heatstamp in the mystery BV bag?  I'm really curious now!


----------



## skye1989

indiaink said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on the spine thing. Perhaps it's a language issue.
> 
> Can you post a pic of the heatstamp in the mystery BV bag?  I'm really curious now!



Sure - you'll see the heatstamp in the pic below.

As for our discussion on the spine, I'm not sure what you mean by language issue...? The screenshots in my earlier post were extracted from US websites (one being Yoogiscloset), so it's not a translation error for sure, if that's what you mean.

Also, "Spine" is an oft-used term amongst TPFers in the Hermes discussion forums (which i frequent as well ), where it's widely understood that depending on the provenance of the goathide, the leather can exhibit different characteristics, some of which include spine-like veins running down the centre of the bag. You'll see screenshots where TPFers have used that term below  You'll also notice they don't use the term with Apostrophes because well, it's a thing and is quite well understood amongst Hermes fans (including me) so I don't blame you for not being familiar with it 

I've also provided a clearer picture (I hope) of the spine in a brown goatskin Hermes HAC bag in case you didn't catch it earlier (see the pattern running down the centre?).


----------



## indiaink

skye1989 said:


> Sure - you'll see the heatstamp in the pic below.
> 
> As for our discussion on the spine, I'm not sure what you mean by language issue...? The screenshots in my earlier post were extracted from US websites (one being Yoogiscloset), so it's not a translation error for sure, if that's what you mean.
> 
> Also, "Spine" is an oft-used term amongst TPFers in the Hermes discussion forums (which i frequent as well ), where it's widely understood that depending on the provenance of the goathide, the leather can exhibit different characteristics, some of which include spine-like veins running down the centre of the bag. You'll see screenshots where TPFers have used that term below  You'll also notice they don't use the term with Apostrophes because well, it's a thing and is quite well understood amongst Hermes fans (including me) so I don't blame you for not being familiar with it
> 
> I've also provided a clearer picture (I hope) of the spine in a brown goatskin Hermes HAC bag in case you didn't catch it earlier (see the pattern running down the centre?).


The heat stamp looks good on the BV.

I've worked with leather for many decades so to me the term 'spine' either refers to a book or to a bag or other item made from the hide of a reptile. With a spine. Screen shots from discussions are meaningless to me. It matters not the brand when discussing leather, in the leather world. Of course, brand is all there is here, so I can understand your POV.

I thought it was perhaps a translation issue, but I see not - your reference to 'spine' is a reference to 'grain', to me.  As a leather person.  And goatskin certainly has a very marked grain! Also one of the more tough hides. I prefer Cervo myself, for sturdiness, as I feel it can be more 'feminine'.   Having had goatskin bags, I find them a bit ... heavy.

It will be most interesting to find out more about the BV; I do hope you have access to a good BV SA who will be able to assist you with that all-important serial number.


----------



## indiaink

@skye1989 - I must offer my humble apologies for my goat ignorance - after a close and dear friend explained to me about the leather from the spine area of the goat, and how it's done in such a way as to be the centerpiece of the bag, I finally (duh) understood what you were trying to tell me.

I offer this photo of myself, from 1975, as my only (heretofore) experience of working with goats - and that was purely from a wrestling point of view.






indiaink said:


> The heat stamp looks good on the BV.
> 
> I've worked with leather for many decades so to me the term 'spine' either refers to a book or to a bag or other item made from the hide of a reptile. With a spine. Screen shots from discussions are meaningless to me. It matters not the brand when discussing leather, in the leather world. Of course, brand is all there is here, so I can understand your POV.
> 
> I thought it was perhaps a translation issue, but I see not - your reference to 'spine' is a reference to 'grain', to me.  As a leather person.  And goatskin certainly has a very marked grain! Also one of the more tough hides. I prefer Cervo myself, for sturdiness, as I feel it can be more 'feminine'.   Having had goatskin bags, I find them a bit ... heavy.
> 
> It will be most interesting to find out more about the BV; I do hope you have access to a good BV SA who will be able to assist you with that all-important serial number.


----------



## skye1989

indiaink said:


> View attachment 3599724
> @skye1989 - I must offer my humble apologies for my goat ignorance - after a close and dear friend explained to me about the leather from the spine area of the goat, and how it's done in such a way as to be the centerpiece of the bag, I finally (duh) understood what you were trying to tell me.
> 
> I offer this photo of myself, from 1975, as my only (heretofore) experience of working with goats - and that was purely from a wrestling point of view.



That's a beautiful photo - thank you so much for sharing it with us! I must say i envy you very much; i live in a small city-state with no country-side to speak of, and most definitely no means to interact with farm animals (other than at a zoo). You're very fortunate.

Also, pls don't apologise. I think we all have something to learn from each other - for instance, i take great personal interest in leather (in and of itself, and not only when a label is put on it) and very much admire people who've first hand experience working with it. I probably have a lot more to learn from you!

Thanks also for somewhat surreptitiously authenticating this bag. I purchased it from a reputable local reseller whom i trust, but thought i'd verify its origins from BV experts like yourself at TPF. Your uncertainty is making me doubt my own judgment. Specifically, you mentioned that the tag would be an important tell-tale sign - does the picture of the tag i posted earlier look off? Is that why you aren't sure about its authenticity?

PS: I love cervo too; in fact before i was introduced to goat leathers (and their many variations), deer leather was my favourite and go-to leather for bags. They're probably one of the most supple and squishy hides i've ever owned


----------



## indiaink

skye1989 said:


> That's a beautiful photo - thank you so much for sharing it with us! I must say i envy you very much; i live in a small city-state with no country-side to speak of, and most definitely no means to interact with farm animals (other than at a zoo). You're very fortunate.
> 
> Thanks also for somewhat surreptitiously authenticating this bag. I purchased it from a reputable local reseller whom i trust, but thought i'd verify its origins from BV experts like yourself at TPF. Your uncertainty is making me doubt my own judgment. Specifically, you mentioned that the tag would be an important tell-tale sign - does the picture of the tag i posted earlier look off? Is that why you aren't sure about its authenticity?



You are welcome. I didn't realize how lucky I was at the time, being a teenager at the height of her importance in the world.  But I digress...

I and our most knowledgeable BV expert haven't seen this chevre bag before, and I think, for her vast encyclopedic knowledge, that is a rare thing indeed. So, as she (and myself) have suggested, please check the tag with a BV SA that you've worked with. They are the only ones to tell you about this bag now. I will say the heat stamp is perfect! So no worries, please! We are just very careful here, as you can imagine; I'm sure the same holds true with Hermes authenticators.


----------



## alisonanna

Can anyone help me identify this leather/year etc.?


----------



## V0N1B2

It looks like someone took a sandblaster to a Resort '09 Anemone Spazzolato Cabat.
I've never seen a treatment like this and there are very few Cabats with patent handles that I can think of, off the top of my head.
What does the authenticity tag say? That will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## alisonanna

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like someone took a sandblaster to a Resort '09 Anemone Spazzolato Cabat.
> I've never seen a treatment like this and there are very few Cabats with patent handles that I can think of, off the top of my head.
> What does the authenticity tag say? That will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## V0N1B2

I'm suspicious. What does the interior tag have written on it?
The tag sewn into the bottom of the Cabat.
Is this bag in your possession?


----------



## alisonanna

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm suspicious. What does the interior tag have written on it?
> The tag sewn into the bottom of the Cabat.
> Is this bag in your possession?


----------



## alisonanna

Hmm
I'm suspicious too - I swear I have read every cabat thread here looking for something like it .  
No tag in the bottom
Yes I have this bag here - from the RealReal -I guess I should post in the authenticate thread.
It's a cool bag but I don't want a counterfeit


----------



## V0N1B2

I don't know why there wouldn't be an authenticity tag sewn into the bottom. I have a hard time believing it would have come detached somehow.  With the exception of a couple of random seasons, BV put the tag in the pouch. Wait, no, that didn't come out right. I meant there were a few random seasons that BV put the tag in the pouch instead of the bag. Also, the Crystal Cabat like Mousse's has the tag in the pouch.
The numbering on the plaque was used for maybe the first year or two of Cabat production.
**Please anyone who knows otherwise correct me, because my Cabat mojo isn't super strong**
A large majority of fakes have used this numbering system, and they didn't pull it out of thin air. I'm sure everyone knows that the best producers of counterfeit bags purchase the authentic one, pull it apart, and copy every last detail.
I want to say there is one member of this forum who may have an original Cabat from around 2001 with that particular numbering system on the LE plate.
What does the zipper pull look like and what is the branding on the underside of the zipper?

I'm gonna go deep and see if I can find anything but I always think it's best to err on the side of caution and return if there are any doubts, and there do seem to be some. Another alternative is to try a service like Authenticate4U


----------



## Nekolassa

I posted in the wrong thread but can someone help me ID this lovely bag? Any help is appreciated [emoji8]


----------



## V0N1B2

Nekolassa said:


> I posted in the wrong thread but can someone help me ID this lovely bag? Any help is appreciated [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600741
> View attachment 3600742


I don't know if it has a special name - I've always just called it the Wheat Sheaf print. 
It's from Spring 2007

*edited: it's a wheat sheaf, not sheath.


----------



## Nekolassa

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know if it has a special name - I've always just called it the Wheat Sheaf print.
> It's from Spring 2007
> 
> *edited: it's a wheat sheaf, not sheath.



Thank you so very much! Off to google I go! It looks like the inside removes is that true?


----------



## V0N1B2

Nekolassa said:


> Thank you so very much! Off to google I go! It looks like the inside removes is that true?


I don't know, it looks like a basic tote - like the Cornely Tote and the Bisanzo Tote.  
I assume the colour is Noce.
Here is a runway collage of a different silhouette from SS07 (from purseblog)


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know why there wouldn't be an authenticity tag sewn into the bottom. I have a hard time believing it would have come detached somehow.  With the exception of a couple of random seasons, BV put the tag in the pouch. Wait, no, that didn't come out right. I meant there were a few random seasons that BV put the tag in the pouch instead of the bag. Also, the Crystal Cabat like Mousse's has the tag in the pouch.
> The numbering on the plaque was used for maybe the first year or two of Cabat production.
> **Please anyone who knows otherwise correct me, because my Cabat mojo isn't super strong**
> A large majority of fakes have used this numbering system, and they didn't pull it out of thin air. I'm sure everyone knows that the best producers of counterfeit bags purchase the authentic one, pull it apart, and copy every last detail.
> I want to say there is one member of this forum who may have an original Cabat from around 2001 with that particular numbering system on the LE plate.
> What does the zipper pull look like and what is the branding on the underside of the zipper?
> 
> I'm gonna go deep and see if I can find anything but I always think it's best to err on the side of caution and return if there are any doubts, and there do seem to be some. Another alternative is to try a service like Authenticate4U


Did/should all the plates have the number of the bag? # xx out of xxx made 
or there was some inconsistency in the begining of Cabats production??


----------



## BookerMoose

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know, it looks like a basic tote - like the Cornely Tote and the Bisanzo Tote.
> I assume the colour is Noce.
> Here is a runway collage of a different silhouette from SS07 (from purseblog)
> View attachment 3600805



I think this particular bag was in Old Petra (similar to Lilac from a few years later).  There was also a satchel with the wheat sheafs - I see them around on the internets and the googles from time to time.


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> Did/should all the plates have the number of the bag? # xx out of xxx made
> or there was some inconsistency in the begining of Cabats production??


All limited edition plates are numbered.
My knowledge is limited about Cabats, unfortunately.


----------



## V0N1B2

BookerMoose said:


> I think this particular bag was in Old Petra (similar to Lilac from a few years later).  There was also a satchel with the wheat sheafs - I see them around on the internets and the googles from time to time.


Yes, I should have been more clear. The bag in the collage I posted is Old Petra (which was gorgey), but I think the tote @Nekolassa posted on the previous page is Noce. 
Those wheat motif bags also came in... I want to say Quarzo but I think it might have been a different pink. Ack.
40+ cm of snow since this time last night and my brain has frozen, I think


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> All limited edition plates are numbered.
> My knowledge is limited about Cabats, unfortunately.


but that plate is missing it... 
as far as i can see...


----------



## Nekolassa

BookerMoose said:


> I think this particular bag was in Old Petra (similar to Lilac from a few years later).  There was also a satchel with the wheat sheafs - I see them around on the internets and the googles from time to time.



Thanks so much!


----------



## alisonanna

ksuromax said:


> Did/should all the plates have the number of the bag? # xx out of xxx made
> or there was some inconsistency in the begining of Cabats production??


I thought so too, but somewhere in the Cabat thread I saw one with a similar numbering system
I'll dig around for that today
I can't tell anything about the zipper on the pouch - I can't seems to get under it enough to read it
thanks all for your help!


----------



## alisonanna

Here it is:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cabat-brass-plate-has-changed-since-2003.902279/


----------



## indiaink

alisonanna said:


> Here it is:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cabat-brass-plate-has-changed-since-2003.902279/


I did a search both here and on Google with the serial "7349 I 395" and ... well, it's on other cabats, too, so I'm thinking ... perhaps a BV SA might be the best information source on this....  Unless V0N wants to say a few words...


----------



## alisonanna

indiaink said:


> I did a search both here and on Google with the serial "7349 I 395" and ... well, it's on other cabats, too, so I'm thinking ... perhaps a BV SA might be the best information source on this....  Unless V0N wants to say a few words...


so that's bad or that's good if it's on other cabats?  I'm guessing bad


----------



## V0N1B2

07349 is the original style number for the a Medium Cabat. 07350 is the old style number for the a Large Cabat.
Just like the original style numbers for the Veneta were 05368/05369 or something like that (I don't know, I'm going from memory - I do have to work for a living unfortch). 
That's pretty much all I'm going to say about authenticity tags and plates at the moment.
@alisonanna , return the bag. There is just no way to give a definite opinion of authenticity without that white tag, and none of our Cabat experts have chimed in. *even though I realize this isn't the AT thread.


----------



## alisonanna

Thanks so much for taking time to give me information and advice.  Maybe I'll put some pics in the authenticate thread - I want it to be authentic 
Now I'm going to have cabat fever and be on the hunt again - I understand this whole cabat thing!


----------



## amelcher

Can anyone identify this color?  I thought it was a bright orange, but looks more coral to me.


----------



## amelcher

Here is a better picture of the leather.  I bought this wallet to go with a bright orange purse, but not even close.  I would like to start a search for a purse to match this wallet.  I just need to id the color.  Thanks!


----------



## pbkey

Just saw this bag but am unable to recognise the season or name of the bag. I love cervo and am intrigued by this bag


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Just saw this bag but am unable to recognise the season or name of the bag. I love cervo and am intrigued by this bag


is it cervo??? looks more like goatskin to me...


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> is it cervo??? looks more like goatskin to me...


Is it?!?!? The site said cervo and the leather looks different from my ottone pouch. Not that I am an expert, hence my question here


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Is it?!?!? The site said cervo and the leather looks different from my ottone pouch. Not that I am an expert, hence my question here


I am not either, just see it looks different from my cervo bags, and i own 9 from different years and in different colours... 
Let's wait for the Gurus to have a look


----------



## indiaink

pbkey said:


> Just saw this bag but am unable to recognise the season or name of the bag. I love cervo and am intrigued by this bag


I can't tell you what season or "name" (as you know, many BV bags are not given names), but I can tell you beyond the shadow of a doubt this is Chevre, or goatskin. 

Where did you see this bag?


----------



## grietje

pbkey said:


> Just saw this bag but am unable to recognise the season or name of the bag. I love cervo and am intrigued by this bag



It's the Memory Tote. Several BVettes have it.  Do a search by name and you'll find more about it. I think it was made in both Nappa and Cervo.
http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/tote-bag_cod45191764tu.html


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> It's the Memory Tote. Several BVettes have it.  Do a search by name and you'll find more about it. I think it was made in both Nappa and Cervo.
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/tote-bag_cod45191764tu.html


Yay for names of bags! SO glad to be wrong on this one.  However, the one on the BV site is definitely Nappa, not Cervo or Goat.  And I may just have to eat my words about it not being Cervo, too - BV does such wonderful things with and to leather.  Cervo is not this grained or wrinkly.  BUT!


----------



## V0N1B2

amelcher said:


> Can anyone identify this color?  I thought it was a bright orange, but looks more coral to me.





amelcher said:


> Here is a better picture of the leather.  I bought this wallet to go with a bright orange purse, but not even close.  I would like to start a search for a purse to match this wallet.  I just need to id the color.  Thanks!


It's really hard to tell with just two pictures, but it looks like Appia to me.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> It's really hard to tell with just two pictures, but it looks like Appia to me.


Appia has hints of rose-brown, believe it or not. No coral... I used to have a cosmetic case in this shade.


----------



## pbkey

grietje said:


> It's the Memory Tote. Several BVettes have it.  Do a search by name and you'll find more about it. I think it was made in both Nappa and Cervo.
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/tote-bag_cod45191764tu.html


Thanks for the name and the link! I am so glad to finally know what the bag is! Interesting to find out that there is a washed lamb version as well 

Indiaink, ksuromax: thank you so much for your feedback as well!


----------



## BVmutAddict

This particular style is made about 2-3 years ago (the year when Quetsche came out).    And it is available in both memory leahter and cervo leather with different price point.    If my memory was correct,  memory leather is available in Edoardo Junior and a dark blue (Prusse?).    And the cervo version is available in Espresso, Quetsche and Nero..    The black one posted by "pdkey"  should be in Cervo leather and the one posted by Grietje is memory leather.   And I have seriously considered getting one of these back then!


----------



## jburgh

pbkey said:


> Just saw this bag but am unable to recognise the season or name of the bag. I love cervo and am intrigued by this bag


I have a BV calf bag that looks like this leather.


----------



## pbkey

BVmutAddict said:


> This particular style is made about 2-3 years ago (the year when Quetsche came out).    And it is available in both memory leahter and cervo leather with different price point.    If my memory was correct,  memory leather is available in Edoardo Junior and a dark blue (Prusse?).    And the cervo version is available in Espresso, Quetsche and Nero..    The black one posted by "pdkey"  should be in Cervo leather and the one posted by Grietje is memory leather.   And I have seriously considered getting one of these back then!


I am also attracted by the bag  but it seems to be quite heavy (>1kg)! I am spoilt by my light bv bags


----------



## BVmutAddict

pbkey said:


> I am also attracted by the bag  but it seems to be quite heavy (>1kg)! I am spoilt by my light bv bags



The cervo is about 1.2 kg.  Memory leather is probably a little heavier..


----------



## HereToLearn

Could you please help me identify what shade of brown this bag is?

Authenticity tag number: BOOO77748N

Thank you so much.


----------



## ksuromax

HereToLearn said:


> Could you please help me identify what shade of brown this bag is?
> 
> Authenticity tag number: BOOO77748N
> 
> Thank you so much.


This code can be de-coded only by a SA in the boutique


----------



## HereToLearn

Thank you.  I don't live near one, but perhaps on a trip someday ...


ksuromax said:


> This code can be de-coded only by a SA in the boutique



Thank you.  I don't live near one, but perhaps on a trip someday ...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

HereToLearn said:


> Thank you.  I don't live near one, but perhaps on a trip someday ...
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I don't live near one, but perhaps on a trip someday ...



If you could upload a picture or two, our fellow BVettes may be able to help you.


----------



## HereToLearn

Hello Everyone,
I truly appreciate all of the knowledge shared here. 
I saw this listing on Yoogi's and the veneta is listed as the color 'elephant'.  It looks very green to me in the pictures.  Is that the right name for this shade?  Are the pictures misleading as to the true color of the bag? I have searched tPF and seen other pictures of 'elephant' that look much more like taupe with pink undertones.
Thank you all so much.  
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...appa-leather-large-veneta-hobo-bag-77556.html


----------



## V0N1B2

HereToLearn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I truly appreciate all of the knowledge shared here.
> I saw this listing on Yoogi's and the veneta is listed as the color 'elephant'.  It looks very green to me in the pictures.  Is that the right name for this shade?  Are the pictures misleading as to the true color of the bag? I have searched tPF and seen other pictures of 'elephant' that look much more like taupe with pink undertones.
> Thank you all so much.
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...appa-leather-large-veneta-hobo-bag-77556.html


It looks a bit like Steel to me, but the studio lighting isn't helping.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks a bit like Steel to me, but the studio lighting isn't helping.


Elephant was in 2009 when the tags were still informative and its code was 2513


----------



## grietje

HereToLearn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I truly appreciate all of the knowledge shared here.
> I saw this listing on Yoogi's and the veneta is listed as the color 'elephant'.  It looks very green to me in the pictures.  Is that the right name for this shade?  Are the pictures misleading as to the true color of the bag? I have searched tPF and seen other pictures of 'elephant' that look much more like taupe with pink undertones.





V0N1B2 said:


> It looks a bit like Steel to me, but the studio lighting isn't helping.



Could it be bronze?  That's the only color I can think of in recent years with an olive undertone.


----------



## muchstuff

Hi, can anyone ID the colour and the year for me please? Let me know if the tags pics need to be clearer, I realize they're kind of blurry! TIA!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Hi, can anyone ID the colour and the year for me please? Let me know if the tags pics need to be clearer, I realize they're kind of blurry! TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3607608
> View attachment 3607609
> View attachment 3607610


Omg, she is even better!!!! 
p.s. looks like Brick Red to me....


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Could it be bronze?  That's the only color I can think of in recent years with an olive undertone.


Maybe? I assumed Steel since the listing stated the bag is Grey/Taupe and there was no mention of any green undertones.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Omg, she is even better!!!!
> p.s. looks like Brick Red to me....


Thanks Ksuromax, the pic is a very close representation of the actual colour. Much more brown than I had expected but she's growing on me. if she's a brick red, what year would that be?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks Ksuromax, the pic is a very close representation of the actual colour. Much more brown than I had expected but she's growing on me. if she's a brick red, what year would that be?


I believe Brick Red was in 2013.... 
I am sure she will be growing on you, as even from the snap she's growing on me!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I believe Brick Red was in 2013....
> I am sure she will be growing on you, as even from the snap she's growing on me!!!


Thanks my friend...are there lists and/or seasonal colour charts for BV as there are for Bal? I haven't come across any yet...


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Hi, can anyone ID the colour and the year for me please? Let me know if the tags pics need to be clearer, I realize they're kind of blurry! TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3607608
> View attachment 3607609
> View attachment 3607610


@V0N1B2 any thoughts on colour and year? Ksuromax says you're the woman to ask ...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my friend...are there lists and/or seasonal colour charts for BV as there are for Bal? I haven't come across any yet...


i have checked with a SA, indeed it's a Brique red


----------



## HereToLearn

Good Morning,
Could you please help me identify the color of the medium campana bag I just purchased on The Real Real?  
Thank you so much.
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-medium-campanda-hobo


----------



## grietje

HereToLearn said:


> Good Morning,
> Could you please help me identify the color of the medium campana bag I just purchased on The Real Real?
> Thank you so much.
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-medium-campanda-hobo


can you shoot a photo of the serial tag?  It seems too light to be Tourmaline.  And too dark to be Atlantic I thought it might be Indigo from I think it was 2012.  TRR's photos arent that helpful in figuring out a color.


----------



## HereToLearn

grietje said:


> can you shoot a photo of the serial tag?  It seems too light to be Tourmaline.  And too dark to be Atlantic I thought it might be Indigo from I think it was 2012.  TRR's photos arent that helpful in figuring out a color.



Thank you so much.  When I receive the bag, I will post the pictures.


----------



## grietje

HereToLearn said:


> Thank you so much.  When I receive the bag, I will post the pictures.



I looked at it again and read the text purple.  Hmmm.  Could it be Quetsche?


----------



## V0N1B2

HereToLearn said:


> Thank you so much.  When I receive the bag, I will post the pictures.


It's probably Turbolence but we won't know until you receive the bag.


----------



## HereToLearn

V0N1B2 said:


> It's probably Turbolence but we won't know until you receive the bag.


Thank you.  Everyone is so helpful here!


----------



## HereToLearn

V0N1B2 said:


> It's probably Turbolence but we won't know until you receive the bag.


Thank you.  I am so impressed with the incredible knowledge base of tPF'rs!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i have checked with a SA, indeed it's a Brique red


----------



## pbkey

Would like to seek your expertise on this brera bag. Is it lambskin or goatskin? I am seeing conflicting information on the leather  couldn't use the authentication tag as it is just the serial number.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Can you all Id this bag..   If more pictures are need please advise


----------



## V0N1B2

COACH ADDICT said:


> View attachment 3614171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you all Id this bag..   If more pictures are need please advise


It's a large Catalano Campana.
Probably from somewhere between 2005-2008.
Best guess on colour would be Marmo, though it's hard to tell. 
A picture of the authenticity tag would help.


----------



## V0N1B2

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3614043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to seek your expertise on this brera bag. Is it lambskin or goatskin? I am seeing conflicting information on the leather  couldn't use the authentication tag as it is just the serial number.


I think this is called the Intrecciato Madras Focus Brera Bag. It's from 2015 I think.
It might be grainy waxed leather (Nappa maybe?) but don't quote me on that. I don't think it's goatskin.


----------



## pbkey

V0N1B2 said:


> I think this is called the Intrecciato Madras Focus Brera Bag. It's from 2015 I think.
> It might be grainy waxed leather (Nappa maybe?) but don't quote me on that. I don't think it's goatskin.


Thanks for id-ing the bag! I was hoping it was goatskin.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

pbkey said:


> Thanks for id-ing the bag! I was hoping it was goatskin.



The one in the picture is probably not goatskin but this style does come in goatskin (in 2 sizes). Goatskin used in this style is pretty shiny.


----------



## pbkey

BV_LC_poodle said:


> The one in the picture is probably not goatskin but this style does come in goatskin (in 2 sizes). Goatskin used in this style is pretty shiny.


I did see the ones I believe are made of goatskin - unfortunately, their colors did not speak to me or I already have bags in similar colors.


----------



## HereToLearn

These are photos of my new-to-me Campana.  Could someone please help me identify the color?  Thank you so much.  This forum has been so welcoming and helpful.


----------



## grietje

HereToLearn said:


> Could someone please help me identify the color?  Thank you so much.  This forum has been so welcoming and helpful.



Based on the color code it's Turbolence. Von was right!


----------



## HereToLearn

grietje said:


> Based on the color code it's Turbolence. Von was right!


Thank you!


----------



## amelcher

Any guesses on the color of this hobo?  I am looking for appia to match the wallet I posted earlier.  This color is crazy, it looks different in every light.
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Hobo-58af0f002599fefedd00799b


----------



## indiaink

amelcher said:


> Any guesses on the color of this hobo?  I am looking for appia to match the wallet I posted earlier.  This color is crazy, it looks different in every light.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Hobo-58af0f002599fefedd00799b


This is Appia. Lovely color, I had a few pieces in this color.


----------



## amelcher

indiaink said:


> This is Appia. Lovely color, I had a few pieces in this color.


Thank you for your help!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

What do you think of this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381988832099


----------



## amelcher

Well, the appia hobo got snatched up before I could get it, so I'm still searching.  What color does this one appear to be?  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322421806355?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Salmon seems to be used a lot to describe appia.  
Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

amelcher said:


> Well, the appia hobo got snatched up before I could get it, so I'm still searching.  What color does this one appear to be?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322421806355?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Salmon seems to be used a lot to describe appia.
> Thanks!


Possibly. Could also be FW2013 Brique.  The seller states it's Barolo in the body of the listing.  The seller also states it's "brand new" which means different things to different people. If you are serious about purchasing, I would suggest you contact the seller and ask her if she is the original owner and to give you an honest answer as to when (what year) she bought this bag. Four months ago or three years ago?


----------



## amelcher

V0N1B2 said:


> Possibly. Could also be FW2013 Brique.  The seller states it's Barolo in the body of the listing.  The seller also states it's "brand new" which means different things to different people. If you are serious about purchasing, I would suggest you contact the seller and ask her if she is the original owner and to give you an honest answer as to when (what year) she bought this bag. Four months ago or three years ago?


I always take 'brand new' with a grain of salt.  I've learned from experience.  Color is so  hard to tell with pictures of BV.  I think I will keep an eye on this, but keep searching for the appia hobo of my dreams.  Thank you!


----------



## amelcher

amelcher said:


> I always take 'brand new' with a grain of salt.  I've learned from experience.  Color is so  hard to tell with pictures of BV.  I think I will keep an eye on this, but keep searching for the appia hobo of my dreams.  Thank you!


I just realized that barolo is a current color!  I will ask the seller about the purchase history.  The year purchased will help with color identification.  Thanks!


----------



## jburgh

amelcher said:


> I just realized that barolo is a current color!  I will ask the seller about the purchase history.  The year purchased will help with color identification.  Thanks!


Good idea, it looks nothing like Barolo.


----------



## HereToLearn

Could someone please tell me what color is represented by the code 3100?
Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

HereToLearn said:


> Could someone please tell me what color is represented by the code 3100?
> Thank you!


Bottle, dark green


----------



## HereToLearn

ksuromax said:


> Bottle, dark green


Thank you!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My Canard one is the smaller one of this style.  I am assuming the one in this listing is the large one.  So my question for those of you who have the larger size of this Karung tote is:

Can you fit a MacBook in this tote?

http://www.ebay.com/282382500441

Thank you.


----------



## NY2005

Hi ladies , please help me with this bag........any idea of age , colour, and what is it called. Many thanks


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hello everyone! Any help with this would be greatly appreciated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## V0N1B2

Beccabaglady said:


> Hello everyone! Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


I don't know anything about this bag other than it was from Resort 2009. I think the intrecciato detail colours are Pourpre and Fever. I can't remember if the body of the bag was Nero or Gladiol. Is it black or deep purple?
Maybe someone with a Resort/Cruise 2009/2010 catalog can help. I only have five catalogs and that's not one of them. Sorry


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know anything about this bag other than it was from Resort 2009. I think the intrecciato detail colours are Pourpre and Fever. I can't remember if the body of the bag was Nero or Gladiol. Is it black or deep purple?
> Maybe someone with a Resort/Cruise 2009/2010 catalog can help. I only have five catalogs and that's not one of them. Sorry



It's gladiol.


----------



## Beccabaglady

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know anything about this bag other than it was from Resort 2009. I think the intrecciato detail colours are Pourpre and Fever. I can't remember if the body of the bag was Nero or Gladiol. Is it black or deep purple?
> Maybe someone with a Resort/Cruise 2009/2010 catalog can help. I only have five catalogs and that's not one of them. Sorry





BV_LC_poodle said:


> It's gladiol.


Thank you both for responding!  I've googled a few times, but haven't been able to find anything other than a tpf blog post on the red/orange tote from this line. I would love to find a catalog pic. Now to get her restored to her former glory!


----------



## V0N1B2

Beccabaglady said:


> Thank you both for responding!  I've googled a few times, but haven't been able to find anything other than a tpf blog post on the red/orange tote from this line. I would love to find a catalog pic. Now to get her restored to her former glory!


Send it to Modern Leather in NYC.
Here are two pics:


----------



## V0N1B2

NY2005 said:


> Hi ladies , please help me with this bag........any idea of age , colour, and what is it called. Many thanks


I've never seen this bag before. Where did the photo come from? Is it yours? Are there any clues inside the bag re: colour, season, lining... Is there an authenticity tag we can see to start guessing?
BV just did a series of drawstring/bucket bags for Fall 2016. It doesn't look like one of them.
Basically, need more information.


----------



## Beccabaglady

V0N1B2 said:


> Send it to Modern Leather in NYC.
> Here are two pics:
> View attachment 3634346
> View attachment 3634347


Thank you!!  I was googling Resort 2009, I was a year off, lol.  I found the large red/orange tote, but that was it.


----------



## HereToLearn

Could anyone please help me with what shade of brown the color code 2006 is?
Thank you very much for sharing your expertise!


----------



## HereToLearn

I am  looking at a campana in coral with 6570 as the code.  What shade is that?  I'm hoping to look at some other pictures online to get a better sense of the color.  Thank you so much to everyone for all your help.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hi ladies, I am curious as to whether this Bella that I am keen in is an Ebano or an Espresso. Grateful thanks in advance for helping me to take a look at it.


----------



## V0N1B2

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi ladies, I am curious as to whether this Bella that I am keen in is an Ebano or an Espresso. Grateful thanks in advance for helping me to take a look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635226
> 
> View attachment 3635227


Hard to say, I mean the authenticity tag does't tell me anything. Depends on when the seller bought it...
The bag photographs like Ebano in the second picture but a full photo of the body of the bag would be more helpful.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> The bag photographs like Ebano in the second picture but a full photo of the body of the bag would be more helpful.



I thought it looks like Ebano too. Seller says that those photos are taken with flash whereas the other pictures which led me to think its Espresso were taken under yellow light. Here are more photos of the bag. I hope it helps. Once again, thank you for your time.


----------



## V0N1B2

The bags I've seen in Espresso are reeeeaally dark. I've also seen Ebano look really dark, though. I only have one Ebano bag (an intreccio natte style from '08?) and it's definitely a yummy milk chocolate colour, so I can't compare the colour to my own. 
Do you love the bag regardless, or are you intent on owning something in Ebano only? 

Thoughts from the other ladies with Ebano pieces?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> The bags I've seen in Espresso are reeeeaally dark. I've also seen Ebano look really dark, though. I only have one Ebano bag (an intreccio natte style from '08?) and it's definitely a yummy milk chocolate colour, so I can't compare the colour to my own.
> Do you love the bag regardless, or are you intent on owning something in Ebano only?



I am leaning towards Espresso, solely for the reason that it is really dark. I had read most ladies describing Espresso as so dark a brown that it looks almost black and I prefer that. Unfortunately, I had not seen a dark Ebano as yet so I have the perception that it is milky brown but scouring back the threads, I read there is an old Ebano and a new Ebano. I will call the boutique and ask for help, running the number tag. Perhaps it will shed some light? The seller will love to know as she is unsure too. 

Thank you Von, you are tremendously helpful! [emoji253] [emoji258]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> The bags I've seen in Espresso are reeeeaally dark. I've also seen Ebano look really dark, though. I only have one Ebano bag (an intreccio natte style from '08?) and it's definitely a yummy milk chocolate colour, so I can't compare the colour to my own.
> Do you love the bag regardless, or are you intent on owning something in Ebano only?
> 
> Thoughts from the other ladies with Ebano pieces?



Not to add more confusion but it looks like my ebano convertible. [emoji52]


----------



## pbkey

I have an espresso Veneta - see comparison with nero French flap under white light. The Bella does look more like ebano imo and expresso can look almost black especially in yellow light.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Not to add more confusion but it looks like my ebano convertible. [emoji52]


No confusion at all. Thank you so much for helping me to take a look. 


pbkey said:


> I have an espresso Veneta - see comparison with nero French flap under white light. The Bella does look more like ebano imo and expresso can look almost black especially in yellow light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635819


Appreciate the picture of your Espresso! Thank you! It is so beautiful. I really like the 'dark side' of Espresso, though I must confess I contemplated with the idea of getting something in Nero too.


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> No confusion at all. Thank you so much for helping me to take a look.
> 
> Appreciate the picture of your Espresso! Thank you! It is so beautiful. I really like the 'dark side' of Espresso, though I must confess I contemplated with the idea of getting something in Nero too.


I was also considering between the nero and expresso Veneta but fell for the beautiful dark brown of espresso  now still looking for the right nero bag


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> No confusion at all. Thank you so much for helping me to take a look.
> 
> Appreciate the picture of your Espresso! Thank you! It is so beautiful. I really like the 'dark side' of Espresso, though I must confess I contemplated with the idea of getting something in Nero too.





V0N1B2 said:


> The bags I've seen in Espresso are reeeeaally dark. I've also seen Ebano look really dark, though. I only have one Ebano bag (an intreccio natte style from '08?) and it's definitely a yummy milk chocolate colour, so I can't compare the colour to my own.
> Do you love the bag regardless, or are you intent on owning something in Ebano only?
> 
> Thoughts from the other ladies with Ebano pieces?


not a fan of brown to help with bags shots, but my Ebano phone case looks like V0N said - chocolate, and very close to your bag's pics, 
while Espresso is very dark, same like Tourmaline, it can easily look black, i couldn't tell it from black in the boutique when i was looking at slgs (they always have bad lighting there)


----------



## ksuromax

P.S. here's comparison of 'old' and 'new' Ebano
My phone case is from 2011, and bracelet i got last year, so it is either 2015 or 2016
Bracelet to my eyes is a nanno tad darker, but it could be because the p/c was in constant use and might have faded
But on the bracelet you can see how different the same brown can look depending on how the light falls on it
Hope i am not myddying waters now


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> I was also considering between the nero and expresso Veneta but fell for the beautiful dark brown of espresso [emoji2] now still looking for the right nero bag [emoji3]



The Nero Veneta is a beautiful choice whereas Espresso is a unique brown. The color is so rich. I think both colors are classic and definitely a great idea to own both. Good luck in your hunt for the right Nero bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Espresso is very dark, same like Tourmaline, it can easily look black, i couldn't tell it from black in the boutique



I had a brief glimpse of Espresso in the small Iron bag and when I went back the next day, it sold out. I never had a chance to see Tourmaline either. Only from pics here did I know that Tourmaline, like Espresso can look dark.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I had a brief glimpse of Espresso in the small Iron bag and when I went back the next day, it sold out. I never had a chance to see Tourmaline either. Only from pics here did I know that Tourmaline, like Espresso can look dark.


if you don't have a BLACK bag, then i think Espesso is the way to go, but if you want a BROWN bag then i think Ebano is the right choice.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Hope i am not myddying waters now



Definitely not. You are surely helping. [emoji253]  My old ebano disco bag looks like your phone case. True milk chocolate. In a small bag, it goes with everything in my closet. I am unsure for a bigger bag as I know a darker brown (almost black even) will work better for me. Thank you for chiming in with the pictures. [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Definitely not. You are surely helping. [emoji253]  My old ebano disco bag looks like your phone case. True milk chocolate. In a small bag, it goes with everything in my closet. I am unsure for a bigger bag as I know a darker brown (almost black even) will work better for me. Thank you for chiming in with the pictures. [emoji4]


my pleasure  
(typing on a phone touch screen is a demon!! )


----------



## pbkey

I have tourmaline and it is even closer to black than espresso. Both tourmaline and espresso are beautiful imo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> if you don't have a BLACK bag, then i think Espesso is the way to go, but if you want a BROWN bag then i think Ebano is the right choice.


Best advice ever! [emoji253] I prefer Espresso for a change since I did own Ebano before. [emoji5]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Best advice ever! [emoji253] I prefer Espresso for a change since I did own Ebano before. [emoji5]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> my pleasure
> (typing on a phone touch screen is a demon!! )


Hahaha! I totally know what you mean.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> I have tourmaline and it is even closer to black than espresso. Both tourmaline and espresso are beautiful imo [emoji2]


I enjoy colors but find myself gravitating towards Tourmaline, Espresso and Nero lately. I don't own any of them yet but definitely looking out for styles in them.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I enjoy colors but find myself gravitating towards Tourmaline, Espresso and Nero lately. I don't own any of them yet but definitely looking out for styles in them.



I'm a huge fan of tourmaline. [emoji16]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> I'm a huge fan of tourmaline. [emoji16]


Your tourmaline ayers disco bag definitely caught my eye. [emoji5]


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello BV ladies. I was referred here from another thread. I'm hoping to get more info on this bag. The other ladies suggested it might be a maggiore in the eclipse color. Any idea what type of leather?


----------



## V0N1B2

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello BV ladies. I was referred here from another thread. I'm hoping to get more info on this bag. The other ladies suggested it might be a maggiore in the eclipse color. Any idea what type of leather?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640286
> View attachment 3640287
> View attachment 3640288


It's an intrecciato maggiore (goatskin) small basket bag in Eclipse from F/W 2008.


----------



## Awwlibrary

V0N1B2 said:


> It's an intrecciato maggiore (goatskin) small basket bag in Eclipse from F/W 2008.



Wow. That was fast! Thank you!


----------



## amelcher

V0N1B2 said:


> It's really hard to tell with just two pictures, but it looks like Appia to me.


Just heard back from BV  - the color is Boucher, part of the pre-fall 2013 collection.  Can't say I like the name, but the color is beautiful!


----------



## V0N1B2

amelcher said:


> Just heard back from BV  - the color is Boucher, part of the pre-fall 2013 collection.  Can't say I like the name, but the color is beautiful!


Boucher was pretty. I didn't know it as offered in Nappa. I think I've only ever seen it done on a Knot Clutch and in an exotic. Cool.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## amelcher

Does anyone know what this color is called?  I see it called pistachio and colonial, but it is def not colonial.  The color code appears to be 3520.
https://www.consigneddesigns.com/pr...=20099201027&gclid=CMriwefD6tICFd63wAod_2oFew


----------



## indiaink

amelcher said:


> Does anyone know what this color is called?  I see it called pistachio and colonial, but it is def not colonial.  The color code appears to be 3520.
> https://www.consigneddesigns.com/pr...=20099201027&gclid=CMriwefD6tICFd63wAod_2oFew


It is Assenzio, from the Resort 10/11 season.


----------



## amelcher

indiaink said:


> It is Assenzio, from the Resort 10/11 season.


I received a reply from BV.  It is Cassata from Spring/Summer 2004.  I knew it was an older one, but I never heard of that color.  One knot clutch shows up on a Goggle search of it.  I have apparently scored some rare colors!
P.S.  Cassata is an Italian dessert that looks very yummy!  Don't Google it if you are hungry!


----------



## indiaink

amelcher said:


> I received a reply from BV.  It is Cassata from Spring/Summer 2004.  I knew it was an older one, but I never heard of that color.  One knot clutch shows up on a Goggle search of it.  I have apparently scored some rare colors!
> P.S.  Cassata is an Italian dessert that looks very yummy!  Don't Google it if you are hungry!


That is good to know - I will add it to my list!  It is funny, though - all the other 35xx numbers are Assenzio. BV is weird, as SS will tell you.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> That is good to know - I will add it to my list!  It is funny, though - all the other 35xx numbers are Assenzio. BV is weird, as SS will tell you.



The numbers change with hardware and skin
Also men's colors are assigned different numbers and names even though they look exactly like women's colors
Numbers also change for men for skin and hardware
And of course let us not forget treatments


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I'm wondering if this is a medium or a large cabat.  Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322473466811


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> May I ask if one of our experts can take a look at this one for me?  Thanks a lot.
> 
> RARE! Bottega Veneta Cabat *RUNWAY COLLECTION* LIMITED EDITION METALLIC GOLD!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322414423602
> Seller: sixsticks
> Item number:  322414423602
> 
> 1.  Is this a medium?  The code says 115664.
> 2.  Does the handle on the right side of Picture #1 look a bit strange?





grietje said:


> The code is for a medium. The handle looks like it's pulling every so slightly to the left. Wonder if that is due to the snaps the seller had put in,  I think photo one shows it snapped closed.





BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm wondering if this is a medium or a large cabat.  Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322473466811


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Oops. I forgot I have asked before.
My bad  [emoji24]


----------



## bleuchoco

Does anyone know the name of this model? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## V0N1B2

bleuchoco said:


> Does anyone know the name of this model? Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662403


Are there any identifying marks inside the bag to give us a clue? Heatstamp. Authenticity tag, lining material?


----------



## septembersiren

bleuchoco said:


> Does anyone know the name of this model? Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662403



This looks pre Tomas Maier
Maybe from the 80's


----------



## V0N1B2

bleuchoco said:


> Does anyone know the name of this model? Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662403


Okay so after watching The Masters, I put my magic Karnac hat on and had another look at the bag.  Sergio's win gave me the motivation to press on and pull through on an ID. 
As most BVs don't have official names, this one probably didn't either. It may have been called something like the "Circle Bag" or an equally generic name.  It's probably from somewhere around 2004/2005 and I can't say what colour it is but the authenticity tag inside the pocket will have the colour on it. Like EBO, NE, MIE etc.


----------



## Artichaut2

Please help me identify my BV bag! Thank you so much!


----------



## Artichaut2

Rookie! Didn't post my media. Here is the bag I am trying to identify.View media item 2509View media item 2508View media item 2507View media item 2506View media item 2505View media item 2504View media item 2503View media item 2502View media item 2501View media item 2500


----------



## enza991

Hi,can someone help me to identify this type of leather and color? It's from a man wallet.Thanks in advance


----------



## indiaink

enza991 said:


> Hi,can someone help me to identify this type of leather and color? It's from a man wallet.Thanks in advance


It's Ebano (brown). Wallet done in goatskin, very durable hide.


----------



## enza991

indiaink said:


> It's Ebano (brown). Wallet done in goatskin, very durable hide.


Thank you so much for your kind and fast reply! Bottega Veneta still uses this type of leather?


----------



## indiaink

enza991 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind and fast reply! Bottega Veneta still uses this type of leather?


As far as I know.


----------



## Ha Bui

Can someone let me know how old it is?
Thank you

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Venet...3A80ccb2d715b0aa1381891b62fffde8fa%7Ciid%3A10


----------



## Ha Bui

Can anyone let me know how old it is?
Many thanks

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Venet...3A80ccb2d715b0aa1381891b62fffde8fa%7Ciid%3A10


----------



## V0N1B2

Ha Bui said:


> Can someone let me know how old it is?
> Thank you
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Handbag-Soft-Blue-Woven-Leather-Tote-Bag-Italy-V0055-/252330432130?hash=item3ac010d682:g:JkoAAOxyaURThn2b&_trkparms=pageci%3A4f920cd4-2429-11e7-89ae-74dbd1808604%7Cparentrq%3A80ccb2d715b0aa1381891b62fffde8fa%7Ciid%3A10


The colour is Cadet from Pre-Fall 2012 
This bag may have only been available at the outlets.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> The colour is Cadet from Pre-Fall 2012
> This bag may have only been available at the outlets.



It is indeed an outlet bag. If BV has extra seasonal leather colors available, they will create outlet only bags that are lined in fabric.


----------



## Kharris332003

Dear BVs, is this a BV bag in the LV story posted today on Purse Blog?  Many thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 3672577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear BVs, is this a BV bag in the LV story posted today on Purse Blog?  Many thanks.


It looks like a Nappa Ayers Tote.


----------



## Kharris332003

Thank you!


----------



## piosavsfan

Anyone know what this color could be? Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone know what this color could be? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673334


Are there any clues inside the bag? Authenticity tag type? Lining colour? There have been a lot of Blues produced in the last nine years. At first glance under those lighting conditions it kind of looks like Empire to me, but it could really be anything.


----------



## piosavsfan

V0N1B2 said:


> Are there any clues inside the bag? Authenticity tag type? Lining colour? There have been a lot of Blues produced in the last nine years. At first glance under those lighting conditions it kind of looks like Empire to me, but it could really be anything.


This is the lining. I'm waiting for the consignment site to send more info but they are so slow at responding to messages. They don't have any pics of tags posted.


----------



## indiaink

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone know what this color could be? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673334





V0N1B2 said:


> Are there any clues inside the bag? Authenticity tag type? Lining colour? There have been a lot of Blues produced in the last nine years. At first glance under those lighting conditions it kind of looks like Empire to me, but it could really be anything.





piosavsfan said:


> This is the lining. I'm waiting for the consignment site to send more info but they are so slow at responding to messages. They don't have any pics of tags posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673376



Having had an Empire (blue) Cervo Hobo (I found it too bright in the end, and went with a China blue instead) I would bet money that this is Empire. Empire blue has a unique glow to it... very nice!


----------



## grietje

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone know what this color could be? Thanks!



It might be Electrique too.  It's not bright enough to be Signal Blue and Bluette, the most recent version of this shade, is a hair softer. Empire, IMO, had a dustier quality and the teeniest hint of teal in it.


----------



## ksuromax

My 2 cents - it seems that leather has that old style sheen and most probably comes from the pre lavato era


----------



## indiaink

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone know what this color could be? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673334


Hopefully we'll get a photo of the back side of the white tag soon, but in the meantime, I finally found a photo of my Empire Cervo, along with the link to my reveal of same.  Showing your photo first, pio, then mine.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-kingdom-for-an-empire.840472/


----------



## piosavsfan

indiaink said:


> Hopefully we'll get a photo of the back side of the white tag soon, but in the meantime, I finally found a photo of my Empire Cervo, along with the link to my reveal of same.  Showing your photo first, pio, then mine.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-kingdom-for-an-empire.840472/
> View attachment 3674046
> View attachment 3674046
> View attachment 3674046


Thank you for the pictures! It really does look like Empire. I'm still waiting to hear back from the store. And of course since I'm waiting for them forever, one of their promos expired.


----------



## piosavsfan

Just wanted to update that this bag is from The Real Real and they have been unable to locate the tag inside the bag. They also failed to disclose all the flaws on their site. And when responding to me, they somehow managed to forward me another buyer's questions, including their name, who was also asking about this bag. I'm going to pass on it.


----------



## indiaink

piosavsfan said:


> Just wanted to update that this bag is from The Real Real and they have been unable to locate the tag inside the bag. They also failed to disclose all the flaws on their site. And when responding to me, they somehow managed to forward me another buyer's questions, including their name, who was also asking about this bag. I'm going to pass on it.


That's too bad - it's a lovely bag, too bad Real Real is dropping the ball on this. Cervo Hobos always deserve a good home!


----------



## txcarolina17

I would like help identifying a bag I bought at the BB Factory Outlet in Florence in 2008. It's a dark brown top handle with gold chain and buckle detail, and a pale pink suede lining. The model no is 169754, leather is VACAO and the color code is 2040.  There is a hole punched in the tag which I believe is because it was sold at the Factory Outlet.  I'm interested in selling this but would like to know what the bag is called and if there is a way to determine value.  Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

txcarolina17 said:


> I would like help identifying a bag I bought at the BB Factory Outlet in Florence in 2008. It's a dark brown top handle with gold chain and buckle detail, and a pale pink suede lining. The model no is 169754, leather is VACAO and the color code is 2040.  There is a hole punched in the tag which I believe is because it was sold at the Factory Outlet.  I'm interested in selling this but would like to know what the bag is called and if there is a way to determine value.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679864
> View attachment 3679865
> View attachment 3679866
> View attachment 3679867
> View attachment 3679864


This is an Ebano (brown) satchel from the Resort 2006 season, done in the Catena treatment. We do not provide values. Check eBay for prices on similar items.


----------



## txcarolina17

indiaink said:


> This is an Ebano (brown) satchel from the Resort 2006 season, done in the Catena treatment. We do not provide values. Check eBay for prices on similar items.


Thank you!!


----------



## imeeh19

Mom was closet cleaning and we saw this forgotten beauty. Althou she can no longer remember when she bought it or the style. Any leads? Thanks in advance.


----------



## V0N1B2

imeeh19 said:


> Mom was closet cleaning and we saw this forgotten beauty. Althou she can no longer remember when she bought it or the style. Any leads? Thanks in advance.


It looks like a Nero Tornabuoni Large Satchel/Boston Bag from Fall/Winter 2009, but the interior authenticity tag will confirm that.


----------



## septembersiren

It is as Von says 
In our store we affectionately called it the butterfly bag because of the way it opened


----------



## pbkey

I am curious about this bag and will be happy to find out the year/model/Color  the website claims that it is calf.


----------



## V0N1B2

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3697306
> View attachment 3697305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious about this bag and will be happy to find out the year/model/Color  the website claims that it is calf.


It's from the Men's Spring/Summer 2012 collection. It's washed Cervo I imagine. Can't help with colours tonight - maybe tomorrow.


----------



## pbkey

V0N1B2 said:


> It's from the Men's Spring/Summer 2012 collection. It's washed Cervo I imagine. Can't help with colours tonight - maybe tomorrow.



Wow you are amazingly fast and efficient! Now that you mentioned, it does look like cervo - the Color looks like steel to me.

thank you so much for identifying this bag


----------



## midniteluna

Hi, can I get all of your help identifying this model? I was told it is made of PVC and not leather! It's at a good price but I didn't realize BV makes PVC bags? Thank you for your help!


----------



## V0N1B2

midniteluna said:


> Hi, can I get all of your help identifying this model? I was told it is made of PVC and not leather! It's at a good price but I didn't realize BV makes PVC bags? Thank you for your help!


Who told you it was PVC and where did you get it?


----------



## midniteluna

I was told by the seller so I'd like to make sure before buying itzz


----------



## midniteluna

V0N1B2 said:


> Who told you it was PVC and where did you get it?



Sorry, trying to get used to using the different buttons. The seller told me it's PVC hence selling it cheap..is it fake? I thought the pictures showing it looking more leather than non-leather....


----------



## septembersiren

midniteluna said:


> Sorry, trying to get used to using the different buttons. The seller told me it's PVC hence selling it cheap..is it fake? I thought the pictures showing it looking more leather than non-leather....



I don't know of any PVC bags made by Bottega
There was the "crystal" cabat but I don't think it was PVC


----------



## indiaink

midniteluna said:


> Hi, can I get all of your help identifying this model? I was told it is made of PVC and not leather! It's at a good price but I didn't realize BV makes PVC bags? Thank you for your help!


According to our own V0N1B2, it's known as the 'fortune cookie' bag, and is a staple at the outlets.  It is, indeed, leather. See this post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-251#post-30727546


----------



## makebelieve3582

hi hi,

would anyone be able to tell me what season/year would this bag be?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...AF2OpyU%2F%2F8QsMHQyE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

makebelieve3582 said:


> hi hi,
> 
> would anyone be able to tell me what season/year would this bag be?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEGA-VENETA-Intrecciato-Brown-Beige-Nappa-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-1191-/112402269060?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=JUCR3WeD31AF2OpyU%2F%2F8QsMHQyE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!


Auction has ended, but that's from FW 2005 - and the color is "Naturale".  Did you get it?


----------



## missbellamama

ladies, this clutch has a very interesting colour block with different weaves...any thoughts?


thank you
https://www.therealreal.com/product...ottega-veneta-intrecciato-acquarello-clutch-2


----------



## indiaink

missbellamama said:


> ladies, this clutch has a very interesting colour block with different weaves...any thoughts?
> 
> 
> thank you
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ottega-veneta-intrecciato-acquarello-clutch-2


This is gorgeous; our own jburgh has a document pouch in this treatment, I believe. It's striking IRL, let me tell you!


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> This is gorgeous; our own jburgh has one, I believe. It's striking IRL, let me tell you!


that's was super quick, India!


----------



## indiaink

missbellamama said:


> that's was super quick, India!


No more client appointments today; it's raining, can't walk the dogs (not because I don't want to, THEY don't want to) so? I'm in front of my computer!


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> No more client appointments today; it's raining, can't walk the dogs (not because I don't want to, THEY don't want to) so? I'm in front of my computer!


our first day, of no rain....yea, sunshine up the.... and humid, forgot what that felt like..


----------



## missbellamama

missbellamama said:


> our first day, of no rain....yea, sunshine up the.... and humid, forgot what that felt like..


is the back of the clutch the same blocking colours or solid brown...nothing on the website  ?


----------



## indiaink

missbellamama said:


> is the back of the clutch the same blocking colours or solid brown...nothing on the website  ?


Same block of colors - if you look at the photos TRR has, one side shows the square zipper pull, the other side shows the loop?  Also, this is from 2010, can't recall the season. jburgh may be able to tell you.


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> Same block of colors - if you look at the photos TRR has, one side shows the square zipper pull, the other side shows the loop?  Also, this is from 2010, can't recall the season. jburgh may be able to tell you.


i just noticed that..makes its all the more "just click" and get it over with ...say's excellent condition which I like.


----------



## indiaink

missbellamama said:


> i just noticed that..makes its all the more "just click" and get it over with ...say's excellent condition which I like.


It's from the S/S 2010  season - check here for the treatment info for the bag: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-thread-pics-only.324083/page-2#post-14260673


----------



## kellyguo

This is well kept vintage BV with metal tag inside. Could anyone please help me to identify it? Thank you 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/122502985407


----------



## muchstuff

I know this is just a simple piece but can anyone give me any info as to age, name of colour, etc? Measurements are 4.5 H x 8" W. TIA!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> I know this is just a simple piece but can anyone give me any info as to age, name of colour, etc? Measurements are 4.5 H x 8" W. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3706333


It's an Intrecciomirage Pouch. I don't know if I can pinpoint a year but they came out in 2012 and I want to say the one in your photo looks like it could be Ebano but it could also be Edoardo. They continued the line for a few years but I'm not sure if they still produce it - but I want to say they still make the totes. They also did the intrecciomirage with a butterfly print. Hope that helps a little bit?
I have the large pouch in gold.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> It's an Intrecciomirage Pouch. I don't know if I can pinpoint a year but they came out in 2012 and I want to say the one in your photo looks like it could be Ebano but it could also be Edoardo. They continued the line for a few years but I'm not sure if they still produce it - but I want to say they still make the totes. They also did the intrecciomirage with a butterfly print. Hope that helps a little bit?
> I have the large pouch in gold.
> View attachment 3706354


Beautiful, and many thanks for the info, I'm suddenly interested in SLG's, thanks to the many pics here . I'm also a slow learner ...


----------



## pbkey

May I know what year is this bag? It looks like a bag that I had 15 years back and is making me feel reminiscent


----------



## Susi19862

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like a Nappa Ayers Tote.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Can anyone identify the colour on this? Long shot I think...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/263035835716?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Can anyone identify the colour on this? Long shot I think...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/263035835716?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


It looks like "Berry" - too bad part of the tag is missing. This is a little beauty, for sure!!!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> It looks like "Berry" - too bad part of the tag is missing. This is a little beauty, for sure!!!


Thanks indiaink...now do I really need a fourth red bag?  Hmm....


----------



## girlhasbags

Does anyone know the name of this bag? If you own one can you please give me info on how it wears? I just it and love it but I am a little concerned about how it will last. Any info is greatly appreciated. TIA

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-veneta-black-intrecciato-woven-nappa-leather-briefcase-bag.html


----------



## indiaink

girlhasbags said:


> Can someone please help me with any information on this bag? Year, name, anything. TIA
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-veneta-black-intrecciato-woven-nappa-leather-briefcase-bag.html


With that one line "code" on the authenticity tag (which BV started using about 2012) there's not a lot of specifics we can tell you. If you have a relationship with a Bottega Veneta SA, you can give them a call or email and ask them to decipher it for you. Nice bag you've got there!


----------



## V0N1B2

girlhasbags said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? If you own one can you please give me info on how it wears? I just it and love it but I am a little concerned about how it will last. Any info is greatly appreciated. TIA
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-veneta-black-intrecciato-woven-nappa-leather-briefcase-bag.html


90% of Bottega Veneta bags have no official name - this one is no exception.
Because this silhouette came in both Irish Green and Tourmaline, I would estimate this bag to be from somewhere around Fall 2012.  It probably had a very generic name like Intrecciato Double Compartment Tote or something similar.


----------



## girlhasbags

V0N1B2 said:


> 90% of Bottega Veneta bags have no official name - this one is no exception.
> Because this silhouette came in both Irish Green and Tourmaline, I would estimate this bag to be from somewhere around Fall 2012.  It probably had a very generic name like Intrecciato Double Compartment Tote or something similar.


Thank you so much


----------



## girlhasbags

indiaink said:


> With that one line "code" on the authenticity tag (which BV started using about 2012) there's not a lot of specifics we can tell you. If you have a relationship with a Bottega Veneta SA, you can give them a call or email and ask them to decipher it for you. Nice bag you've got there!


Thank you I really love her.


----------



## Poochie231080

Hello lovelies

Can you give me more info on the 2 bags on the pictures? I can't find them online. Which season? Model? RRP? Thank you so much!


----------



## indiaink

Poochie231080 said:


> Hello lovelies
> 
> Can you give me more info on the 2 bags on the pictures? I can't find them online. Which season? Model? RRP? Thank you so much!


Have no idea what that first bag is - it's not BV, that's certain.  The second bag is a Capri. There aren't many posts, but here is the Capri reference thread that might give you more answers: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/capri-pics-only.474032/


----------



## monsoonmadness

Can anyone tell me the year and name of this bag?  I know it's the cannard color. TIA!


----------



## jburgh

monsoonmadness said:


> Can anyone tell me the year and name of this bag?  I know it's the cannard color. TIA!


It looks a lot like the Boston bag, but BV has made Boston looking bags that don't have specific names.  I believe Canard was from either Resort 2015-2016, or Spring/Summer 2016.  What say you @septembersiren?


----------



## monsoonmadness

jburgh said:


> It looks a lot like the Boston bag, but BV has made Boston looking bags that don't have specific names.  I believe Canard was from either Resort 2015-2016, or Spring/Summer 2016.  What say you @septembersiren?


Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

jburgh said:


> It looks a lot like the Boston bag, but BV has made Boston looking bags that don't have specific names.  I believe Canard was from either Resort 2015-2016, or Spring/Summer 2016.  What say you @septembersiren?



Looks like a small cube bag
But I don't know the color


----------



## ksuromax

Could be Brighton from SS 2017?


----------



## imeeh19

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like a Nero Tornabuoni Large Satchel/Boston Bag from Fall/Winter 2009, but the interior authenticity tag will confirm that.


follow up on my post #2471, can any of you ladies send me links to more info about this bag? I would like to read up on this but can't seem to find any of the same bag on the net. tia.


----------



## indiaink

imeeh19 said:


> follow up on my post #2471, can any of you ladies send me links to more info about this bag? I would like to read up on this but can't seem to find any of the same bag on the net. tia.


In reference to your initial post, available here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/page-165#post-31319112, as V0N responded, it looks like a Nero Tornabuoni satchel. You'll need to provide us with photos of the front and back of the white authenticity tag you'll find in the zippered pocket for further assistance.


----------



## septembersiren

imeeh19 said:


> follow up on my post #2471, can any of you ladies send me links to more info about this bag? I would like to read up on this but can't seem to find any of the same bag on the net. tia.



Tournaboni was made of goat skin
The leather strips are twisted when woven so they stand up
Goat skin is a very durable leather
I do believe they did this bag in a smaller slightly different version and They did the Veneta in Tournaboni also
If you google Bottega Veneta Fall runway show you might see this bag


----------



## septembersiren

It's shiny goat skin


----------



## muchstuff

Can someone identify this yummy colour? TIA!
https://www.therealreal.com/product...tega-veneta-intrecciato-trimmed-cervo-hobo-10


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Can someone identify this yummy colour? TIA!
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...tega-veneta-intrecciato-trimmed-cervo-hobo-10


May be Edoardo Jr?


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> May be Edoardo Jr?


That's a colour?  What a great name, thanks! Can you tell me what year/season it would be from?


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> That's a colour?  What a great name, thanks! Can you tell me what year/season it would be from?


I think Edoardo Jr came out in S/S 2013.  I've always preferred this over Edoardo, which is the Ebano replacement, I believe.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> I think Edoardo Jr came out in S/S 2013.  I've always preferred this over Edoardo, which is the Ebano replacement, I believe.


Thanks, I've posted asking anyone who has pics of this colour in cervo to please post. TRR is horrible for their photos IMO, the lighting's way too hot, so I'm hoping to get a better sense of the colour. Or do you think theirs is accurate enough?


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I've posted asking anyone who has pics of this colour in cervo to please post. TRR is horrible for their photos IMO, the lighting's way too hot, so I'm hoping to get a better sense of the colour. Or do you think theirs is accurate enough?


I just looked again - that's pretty accurate, IMO.  Are you wanting the colour or the bag?


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> I just looked again - that's pretty accurate, IMO.  Are you wanting the colour or the bag?


I have a soft spot for the cervo hobo and I happened to see it in this colour and thought it looked real purdy ...


----------



## imeeh19

As a follow up to my post #2471, here are the pics of tag inside the bag. Any leads for the exact model name?? Curios daughter here. This is mom's bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

imeeh19 said:


> View attachment 3796635
> View attachment 3796638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a follow up to my post #2471, here are the pics of tag inside the bag. Any leads for the exact model name?? Curios daughter here. This is mom's bag.


Please see below. 90% of Bottega Veneta bags have no formal name. This one was no different.
It was probably called something generic like "tote" or "satchel" or "bag".
It is a Nero Tornabuoni bag of some description, it is made of goatskin, from Fall 2009. There is a Fall 2009 thread in the reference library. You may be able to find out information about it there. 



V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like a Nero Tornabuoni Large Satchel/Boston Bag from Fall/Winter 2009, but the interior authenticity tag will confirm that.





septembersiren said:


> It is as Von says
> In our store we affectionately called it the butterfly bag because of the way it opened





imeeh19 said:


> follow up on my post #2471, can any of you ladies send me links to more info about this bag? I would like to read up on this but can't seem to find any of the same bag on the net. tia.





indiaink said:


> In reference to your initial post, available here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/page-165#post-31319112, as V0N responded, it looks like a Nero Tornabuoni satchel. You'll need to provide us with photos of the front and back of the white authenticity tag you'll find in the zippered pocket for further assistance.





septembersiren said:


> Tournaboni was made of goat skin
> The leather strips are twisted when woven so they stand up
> Goat skin is a very durable leather
> I do believe they did this bag in a smaller slightly different version and They did the Veneta in Tournaboni also
> If you google Bottega Veneta Fall runway show you might see this bag





septembersiren said:


> It's shiny goat skin


----------



## imeeh19

V0N1B2 said:


> Please see below. 90% of Bottega Veneta bags have no formal name. This one was no different.
> It was probably called something generic like "tote" or "satchel" or "bag".
> It is a Nero Tornabuoni bag of some description, it is made of goatskin, from Fall 2009. There is a Fall 2009 thread in the reference library. You may be able to find out information about it there.



Thanks VON1B2. I didn't know that. And Now i know. Will check out that thread. Thanks a lot.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Hi. Does anyone know when the navy dust bag was around with the leather tag?


----------



## nikkifresh2

Can anyone help with the age/color of this bag?  Thanks!!


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> Can anyone help with the age/color of this bag?  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806473
> View attachment 3806474
> View attachment 3806475


It's black, early 2000s?


----------



## nikkifresh2

indiaink said:


> It's black, early 2000s?



Thanks!  Cervo?  It has faded to a brownish color in spots- have you heard of that?


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> Thanks!  Cervo?  It has faded to a brownish color in spots- have you heard of that?


The photos aren't clear to really tell that. Given the age of this bag, it's possible.


----------



## nikkifresh2

indiaink said:


> The photos aren't clear to really tell that. Given the age of this bag, it's possible.



Thanks, is it Cervo leather?  It feels like it, but much thinner than the Cervo leather today.


----------



## HereToLearn

Good Morning!  Does anyone know what color 2661 is?  I'm always impressed by the depth of BV expertise in this group.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## indiaink

HereToLearn said:


> Good Morning!  Does anyone know what color 2661 is?  I'm always impressed by the depth of BV expertise in this group.  Thank you for your help.


It's going to be a shade of brown but I don't have it on my master list, strangely enough ...  Do you have a photo of the bag and the tag?


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> It's going to be a shade of brown but I don't have it on my master list, strangely enough ...  Do you have a photo of the bag and the tag?


NOCE with lemon yellow accent  LE Veneta 
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ven-nappa-leather-medium-veneta-hobo-bag.html


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> NOCE with lemon yellow accent  LE Veneta
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ven-nappa-leather-medium-veneta-hobo-bag.html


Brilliant, ksuromax!  I'll add it now. I thought it might be a special combo coloration, and you've confirmed it. Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Brilliant, ksuromax!  I'll add it now. I thought it might be a special combo coloration, and you've confirmed it. Thanks!


my pleasure


----------



## HereToLearn

ksuromax said:


> NOCE with lemon yellow accent  LE Veneta
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ven-nappa-leather-medium-veneta-hobo-bag.html



Thank you so much, ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

HereToLearn said:


> Thank you so much, ksuromax!


Welcome


----------



## muchstuff

Can anyone name this style? I know I saw a pic of it in one of the reference threads but now I can't find it...TIA!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Can anyone name this style? I know I saw a pic of it in one of the reference threads but now I can't find it...TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3828399


Voila! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pyramid-pics-only.246413/page-2#post-22464563


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Voila! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pyramid-pics-only.246413/page-2#post-22464563


THERE it is, thank you! Now why couldn't I find that! Alas, it's a bit too big for me so I'm showing it to a friend tomorrow...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> THERE it is, thank you! Now why couldn't I find that! Alas, it's a bit too big for me so I'm showing it to a friend tomorrow...


Oh, shame... hope you'll find a loving home for it!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Oh, shame... hope you'll find a loving home for it!


The friend's my hairdresser, he's already bought three other bags from me...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The friend's my hairdresser, he's already bought three other bags from me...


Looks like someone has a very nice arrangement...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Looks like someone has a very nice arrangement...


He's just that much bigger than I am (fairly small for a man) and has similar taste so it works well!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> He's just that much bigger than I am (fairly small for a man) and has similar taste so it works well!


----------



## Eskimotar

Hiya all, I´m a BV newbie and I found this bag which I really love. Thought it is a Cabat but the seller names is as Hippo MM Limited Edition. Is this same thing as Cabat? Or is Hippo MM a different model or what does it mean?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## indiaink

Eskimotar said:


> Hiya all, I´m a BV newbie and I found this bag which I really love. Thought it is a Cabat but the seller names is as Hippo MM Limited Edition. Is this same thing as Cabat? Or is Hippo MM a different model or what does it mean?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837051


I'm pretty sure it's a translation problem - the listing said "cabas" which is an alternate way of saying Cabat. I have no idea what Hippo MM means, other than software translating the original badly. What's really fun is reading eBay listings out of Japan ...


----------



## dolali

Is this Cobalt Blue? Or maybe Electrique? I clearly need help identifying this gorgeous shade of blue. 

Thank you so much for your help

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...8ff39484b:g:KXIAAOSwHtFZzpcK&autorefresh=true


----------



## indiaink

dolali said:


> Is this Cobalt Blue? Or maybe Electrique? I clearly need help identifying this gorgeous shade of blue.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...8ff39484b:g:KXIAAOSwHtFZzpcK&autorefresh=true


This is Electrique Blue.


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> This is Electrique Blue.



Thank you so much indiaink!


----------



## Eskimotar

indiaink said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a translation problem - the listing said "cabas" which is an alternate way of saying Cabat. I have no idea what Hippo MM means, other than software translating the original badly. What's really fun is reading eBay listings out of Japan ...


Thank you indiaink, you are a darling! Lol - those Japanese listings sound like a real entertainment. Have a great weekend xx


----------



## Eskimotar

Hello again, can you please help me to figure out if the below cabat is Medium or Large? The seller states that the size is 45*29cm. I´m looking for a medium one. Thank you very many!!


----------



## Mousse

Eskimotar said:


> Hello again, can you please help me to figure out if the below cabat is Medium or Large? The seller states that the size is 45*29cm. I´m looking for a medium one. Thank you very many!!
> View attachment 3853174
> View attachment 3853176



I would ask the seller to confirm the size. I'm traveling with my medium Ottone cabat. I took some measurements in inches and converted to cm. I think this cabat is in the range of a medium. Please remember that because each cabat is handmade, there will be variations in measurements. My Ottone is very broken in, making it difficult to capture exact dimensions. When I get home, I will take some measurements of my two large cabats. Your request got me thinking about how the dimensions can vary.


----------



## Eskimotar

Mousse said:


> I would ask the seller to confirm the size. I'm traveling with my medium Ottone cabat. I took some measurements in inches and converted to cm. I think this cabat is in the range of a medium. Please remember that because each cabat is handmade, there will be variations in measurements. My Ottone is very broken in, making it difficult to capture exact dimensions. When I get home, I will take some measurements of my two large cabats. Your request got me thinking about how the dimensions can vary.


Oh, good point - I didn't think that size may vary between the bags! Would be great if you can measure your large ones - the seller has not been very quick to get back to me.

I'm a newbie to cabat, so what different leather types are there for black ones? When you say Ottone - is that specific leather type? Are some of them more firm or do they all get slouchy over time? Any website or thread where I can educate myself would be also appreciated  Thank you!!


----------



## indiaink

Eskimotar said:


> Oh, good point - I didn't think that size may vary between the bags! Would be great if you can measure your large ones - the seller has not been very quick to get back to me.
> 
> I'm a newbie to cabat, so what different leather types are there for black ones? When you say Ottone - is that specific leather type? Are some of them more firm or do they all get slouchy over time? Any website or thread where I can educate myself would be also appreciated  Thank you!!


I have a no-longer-being-made Nero Mini Cabat - she's very slouchy. Cabats get very slouchy with use. They are lovely puddles. The majority of Cabats are made of Lambskin. I know several ladies here have Cabats made of goatskin, which is a much sturdier leather and doesn't slouch. Check out this thread for all kinds of information about Cabat ownership:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cabat-owners-and-future-owners-united.257861/


----------



## septembersiren

Eskimotar said:


> Oh, good point - I didn't think that size may vary between the bags! Would be great if you can measure your large ones - the seller has not been very quick to get back to me.
> 
> I'm a newbie to cabat, so what different leather types are there for black ones? When you say Ottone - is that specific leather type? Are some of them more firm or do they all get slouchy over time? Any website or thread where I can educate myself would be also appreciated  Thank you!!



Ottone was both a leather and a color
Ottone is goat skin


----------



## Mousse

Eskimotar said:


> When you say Ottone - is that specific leather type? Thank you!!



My Ottone cabat is a lovely gold and is goatskin. Here's a recent photo.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> My Ottone cabat is a lovely gold and is goatskin. Here's a recent photo.
> View attachment 3854226



Panting and drooling over your gorgeous cabat [emoji7]


----------



## Ajsstitches

I can’t decipher the tag on this purse; I’m pretty certain it’s vintage, mainly because of the style and material. I have read several posts on BV tags but I am just confusing myself more. Any help will be greatly appreciated!! The purse isn’t really attractive when compared to recent pieces (not weaved), and it’s yellowish & cream in color. Another reason why I believe it’s vintage. Thank you so much


----------



## Mousse

It is definitely a vintage bag. My guess is the late 80s/early 90s based on the stamped leather and the triangle shape of the logo. I have some vintage bags with the same tag at home. I'm traveling now but will take a look for comparison this weekend.


----------



## Ajsstitches

Mousse said:


> It is definitely a vintage bag. My guess is the late 80s/early 90s based on the stamped leather and the triangle shape of the logo. I have some vintage bags with the same tag at home. I'm traveling now but will take a look for comparison this weekend.


Aw, you are so kind!! Thank you so much  wishing you safe travels!!


----------



## indiaink

I don't believe this is 'stamped leather', but the 'marco polo' pattern of coated canvas that BV used at one time. Our own @septembersiren can help with this as well.  I'll ask a mod to move this post into the proper thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/


----------



## Ajsstitches

indiaink said:


> I don't believe this is 'stamped leather', but the 'marco polo' pattern of coated canvas that BV used at one time. Our own @septembersiren can help with this as well.  I'll ask a mod to move this post into the proper thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/


Thank you, and I apologize for putting in wrong thread  I appreciate your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Can anyone tell me what I'm looking at here? TIA!
https://luxurygaragesale.com/collec...n-pebbled-leather-folded-slouchy-zip-tote-bag


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> Can anyone tell me what I'm looking at here? TIA!
> https://luxurygaragesale.com/collec...n-pebbled-leather-folded-slouchy-zip-tote-bag



I think it looks like a brick bag in Evans cervo


----------



## septembersiren

Ebano


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Ebano


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Ebano


@septembersiren This was a limited edition bag? Is that correct? Were they all, or just this un-embellished model with no intrecciato?


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> @septembersiren This was a limited edition bag? Is that correct? Were they all, or just this un-embellished model with no intrecciato?



They started out in Cervo unadorned
Then they got fancier 
I’m not sure if there was ever a woven brick bag


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> They started out in Cervo unadorned
> Then they got fancier
> I’m not sure if there was ever a woven brick bag


i saw one few days ago, an Italian lady carried it in Hermes boutique. 
Colour was very close to Fume. 
It was a fully woven brick


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> They started out in Cervo unadorned
> Then they got fancier
> I’m not sure if there was ever a woven brick bag


When I research the BV brick I find lots of references to the woven brick bags...but this is the only one I've found that has no intrecciato on it at all .


----------



## grietje

I bought the woven brick and owned it for about 20 minutes.  It's soooooooo heavy.  So back it went.  It is really gorgeous though.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> I bought the woven brick and owned it for about 20 minutes.  It's soooooooo heavy.  So back it went.  It is really gorgeous though.


I think I read that the cervo is quite a bit lighter...does this seem oddly shaped or do you think the sides are meant to stick out that way?


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> I think I read that the cervo is quite a bit lighter...does this seem oddly shaped or do you think the sides are meant to stick out that way?



That doesn't look like a brick bag to me.  The Cervo brick I am  familiar with looks like thishttp://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....hayeks-closet-bottega-veneta-brick-cervo-bag/


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> That doesn't look like a brick bag to me.  The Cervo brick I am  familiar with looks like thishttp://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....hayeks-closet-bottega-veneta-brick-cervo-bag/



You’re right 
Not a brick bag
One of the pics made me think brick
The main picture is not brick bag 
Wrong shape
Probably another bag with no name


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> That doesn't look like a brick bag to me.  The Cervo brick I am  familiar with looks like thishttp://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....hayeks-closet-bottega-veneta-brick-cervo-bag/





septembersiren said:


> You’re right
> Not a brick bag
> One of the pics made me think brick
> The main picture is not brick bag
> Wrong shape
> Probably another bag with no name


Thanks ladies. The limited edition tag has me intrigued. Were there many limited edition bags other than the cabat?


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> Thanks ladies. The limited edition tag has me intrigued. Were there many limited edition bags other than the cabat?



Yes. I have the LE Parma cocker and the LE Fenice tote.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> Yes. I have the LE Parma cocker and the LE Fenice tote.


Thank you...I have a pic of the way the top zips and it's not a brick for sure. Anyone familiar with this?...


----------



## Mousse

That's an interesting shape!


----------



## muchstuff

Weird but interesting. The bag is 13" H x 19' L x 9" W so I think the zipper will actually work well if you're packing it for a weekend getaway. At any rate I made an offer and they accepted so I'll post pics when I receive it! Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## nikkifresh2

Hi!  What leather is VFEF1 on a black sloane?


----------



## septembersiren

nikkifresh2 said:


> Hi!  What leather is VFEF1 on a black sloane?



Could it be Napa Umbria 
What year was the bag manufactured


----------



## nikkifresh2

septembersiren said:


> Could it be Napa Umbria
> What year was the bag manufactured



2007


----------



## septembersiren

At that time the Sloan’s was produced in Napa Umbria
I really only have V codes for exoctics


----------



## nikkifresh2

septembersiren said:


> At that time the Sloan’s was produced in Napa Umbria
> I really only have V codes for exoctics



Could it be Napa Capri?


----------



## septembersiren

nikkifresh2 said:


> Could it be Napa Capri?



No 
Napa Umbria
And more than likely it is not Nero
The Sloane was produced in Napa Umbria in Navy Blue
The navy is so dark that you would swear it was Nero
If you hold it against Nero you can see the difference


----------



## pbkey

Is this karung or lizard? What Color could this be?  No tag as yet. Thanks!


----------



## sonyamorris

Dear ladies, need your help!
What leather/year is it?


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Dear ladies, need your help!
> What leather/year is it?


Colour name is PEPE, year is around 2007


----------



## dolali

Hello dear BVetts! Is there a name for this gorgeous bag? I wonder if the chain makes it heavy? Thank your for any insight!


----------



## dolali

dolali said:


> Hello dear BVetts! Is there a name for this gorgeous bag? I wonder if the chain makes it heavy? Thank your for any insight!
> 
> View attachment 3871684



Should have done a little bit of research before posting. On the BV site is called "Tote Bag" or "Medium Tote Bag"


----------



## septembersiren

dolali said:


> Should have done a little bit of research before posting. On the BV site is called "Tote Bag" or "Medium Tote Bag"



Most BV bags don’t have names
Although seems they are naming more lately


----------



## dolali

Hello, can you help me identity this color? thanks! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...362969?hash=item5452615399:g:YIIAAOSwTEJaC4qL


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Hello, can you help me identity this color? thanks!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...362969?hash=item5452615399:g:YIIAAOSwTEJaC4qL


Eclipse


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> Eclipse



Thank you!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Thank you!!!!


My pleasure


----------



## muchstuff

Can anyone hazard a guess as to the name/year of this grey? TIA!

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-veneta-grey-cervo-leather-large-baseball-hobo-bag.html


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> Can anyone hazard a guess as to the name/year of this grey? TIA!
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-veneta-grey-cervo-leather-large-baseball-hobo-bag.html



The picture is black & white


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Can anyone hazard a guess as to the name/year of this grey? TIA!
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-veneta-grey-cervo-leather-large-baseball-hobo-bag.html


Per my response in the original thread in the shopping sub forum;


V0N1B2 said:


> I would assume it’s New Light Gray. I can’t think of another recent gray that was offered in this silhouette (I don’t believe it was available in Shadow).


----------



## ksuromax

+1 to V0N's NLG


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> The picture is black & white



There are colour pics in the link.


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> There are colour pics in the link.



Sorry I didn’t see them
Idk what color it is


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Sorry I didn’t see them
> Idk what color it is


Consensus seems to be NLG, I'll post pics when I get her, thanks!


----------



## sonyamorris

Hey all
Ladies, who remember the color/year of this bag? Who have it/has it? What do you think about it?
I’m tempted but not sure completely it’s my type/size.
Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Picked up my NLG cervo hobo and it's a lovely shade of grey but not one that says "light grey" in my mind. Not charcoal by any means but not light grey either. I'll try to posts pics tomorrow, too dark tonight!


----------



## eagleye

Hello, I'm considering this bag, can anyone please identify the year/season and color of this bag?  I've searched the forum and find very few mentions on this Brick bag, what are your opinions/experience of this model?  Very appreciate your inputs!


----------



## V0N1B2

sonyamorris said:


> Hey all
> Ladies, who remember the color/year of this bag? Who have it/has it? What do you think about it?
> I’m tempted but not sure completely it’s my type/size.
> Thanks!


I'm en route to Seattle with crap wifi so I'll take a closer look when I get there.
However, the bag is a relatively new style so my colour guesses would be either Violet, Mona Lisa, or Byzantine.
My money is on Byzantine though from Fall/Winter 2015 (I think, from memory)


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Picked up my NLG cervo hobo and it's a lovely shade of grey but not one that says "light grey" in my mind. Not charcoal by any means but not light grey either. I'll try to posts pics tomorrow, too dark tonight!


New Light Grey isn't really _that _light. Not like a (Balenciaga) Argento or anything.
I look forward to more pics.


----------



## V0N1B2

eagleye said:


> Hello, I'm considering this bag, can anyone please identify the year/season and color of this bag?  I've searched the forum and find very few mentions on this Brick bag, what are your opinions/experience of this model?  Very appreciate your inputs!
> View attachment 3918747


Looks like Tangerine from Spring 2014 (or might have been Cruise/Resort 2013/2014?)
The Intrecciato Brick Bag tends to fold in on itself when it isn't stuffed. I have the Cervo version and it is much more "puddly" than the Intrecciato Nappa version, but this bag still doesn't completely hold the shape as photographed when filled with everyday items.


----------



## eagleye

V0N1B2 said:


> Looks like Tangerine from Spring 2014 (or might have been Cruise/Resort 2013/2014?)
> The Intrecciato Brick Bag tends to fold in on itself when it isn't stuffed. I have the Cervo version and it is much more "puddly" than the Intrecciato Nappa version, but this bag still doesn't completely hold the shape as photographed when filled with everyday items.


V0N thank you!  I actually like it to be slouchy and soft...


----------



## grietje

eagleye said:


> Hello, I'm considering this bag, can anyone please identify the year/season and color of this bag?  I've searched the forum and find very few mentions on this Brick bag, what are your opinions/experience of this model?  Very appreciate your inputs!
> View attachment 3918747



Agree with our Von that it looks like Tangerine. I had a Tangerine Bella.  It’s a vibrant happy orange and very saturated.  So much so that the dye results in the leather having a more matte finish.  Not dry, just no luster. Over time, it softened nicely but it didn’t develop a sheen that other BV colors do.

As for the style, this looks like the smaller brick. The regular size brick is large and quite heavy (in the woven leather that is).  I bought one and owned it for about 30 minutes.  Stunning bag but way too heavy for me so I sent it back.  I think the smaller size is better weight wise and for day to day day use.


----------



## eagleye

grietje said:


> Agree with our Von that it looks like Tangerine. I had a Tangerine Bella.  It’s a vibrant happy orange and very saturated.  So much so that the dye results in the leather having a more matte finish.  Not dry, just no luster. Over time, it softened nicely but it didn’t develop a sheen that other BV colors do.
> 
> As for the style, this looks like the smaller brick. The regular size brick is large and quite heavy (in the woven leather that is).  I bought one and owned it for about 30 minutes.  Stunning bag but way too heavy for me so I sent it back.  I think the smaller size is better weight wise and for day to day day use.



Good insight on the color sheen, very useful to know.  I have a Bordeaux Veneta with this soft glow, which I love so much.   

Regarding the size, the info is 34*24*17cm, so it is not particularly small.... . Somehow very limited pictures/info of this model available, mostly about the Cervo version.  Thanks gals, appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> New Light Grey isn't really _that _light. Not like a (Balenciaga) Argento or anything.
> I look forward to more pics.


Here she is, almost impossible to get the actual shade. This is close, she might be a tad lighter IRL. But you can't get any greyer than this bag , nothing but flat out grey, no blue, no brown, no green, nothing but grey.


----------



## sonyamorris

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm en route to Seattle with crap wifi so I'll take a closer look when I get there.
> However, the bag is a relatively new style so my colour guesses would be either Violet, Mona Lisa, or Byzantine.
> My money is on Byzantine though from Fall/Winter 2015 (I think, from memory)


Thank you very much!
Will try to find them at reference library


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Here she is, almost impossible to get the actual shade. This is close, she might be a tad lighter IRL. But you can't get any greyer than this bag , nothing but flat out grey, no blue, no brown, no green, nothing but grey.
> View attachment 3921075


Looks like brand new/unused, great score!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Looks like brand new/unused, great score!


Not quite, there's some visible wear on the intrecciato on one side but I think I can DIY it. But for the price she's a bargain!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Not quite, there's some visible wear on the intrecciato on one side but I think I can DIY it. But for the price she's a bargain!


Well, that i can see from the photo 
looks really good


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi All! Could someone please help ID this color? Is it Cigar? TIA!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi All! Could someone please help ID this color? Is it Cigar? TIA!!!
> View attachment 3922644
> 
> View attachment 3922645


I believe this is Chene


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> I believe this is Chene



Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Here she is, almost impossible to get the actual shade. This is close, she might be a tad lighter IRL. But you can't get any greyer than this bag , nothing but flat out grey, no blue, no brown, no green, nothing but grey.
> View attachment 3921075


Enjoy your NLG bag, it looks great.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Enjoy your NLG bag, it looks great.



Thanks V0N!


----------



## muchstuff

Can anyone tell me what the correct name s for this colour and is it more blue or purple? I never trust TRR's pics...TIA!
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-large-cervo-hobo-3


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Can anyone tell me what the correct name s for this colour and is it more blue or purple? I never trust TRR's pics...TIA!
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-large-cervo-hobo-3


I don’t know what colour this is. I’d need to see the authenticity tag. There is no such colour as “indigo” that I’m aware of.
Could be Violet from SS 2012
Could be Anemone from Resort 2009 (?)
Both are pretty purple looking, IMO.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I don’t know what colour this is. I’d need to see the authenticity tag. There is no such colour as “indigo” that I’m aware of.
> Could be Violet from SS 2012
> Could be Anemone from Resort 2009 (?)
> Both are pretty purple looking, IMO.


Thanks V0N, I have a friend who is interested but is looking for more purple than blue.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Thanks V0N, I have a friend who is interested but is looking for more purple than blue.


Have a gander in the reference library, I think both colours are posted on there. 
I don’t think I have ever seen a Violet Cervo (Baseball) Hobo before, but maybe it’s just Friday. Or at least that’s my excuse.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Have a gander in the reference library, I think both colours are posted on there.
> I don’t think I have ever seen a Violet Cervo (Baseball) Hobo before, but maybe it’s just Friday. Or at least that’s my excuse.


 I shall check, thanks!


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Have a gander in the reference library, I think both colours are posted on there.
> I don’t think I have ever seen a Violet Cervo (Baseball) Hobo before, but maybe it’s just Friday. Or at least that’s my excuse.



I’m with V0N. I’m very certain the Cervo Hobo was not released in violet for SS 2012. I recall the veneta, the belly, the cabat and the runway satchel in violet along with a bunch of SLGs.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> I’m with V0N. I’m very certain the Cervo Hobo was not released in violet for SS 2012. I recall the veneta, the belly, the cabat and the runway satchel in violet along with a bunch of SLGs.


Thank you! Can I impose on you all for one more? if I was taller and richer I'd kill for this one...if anyone is interested it's on TRR. Is there a specific name for the colour treatment on this Cabat? 
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-nycabat-tote


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> Thank you! Can I impose on you all for one more? if I was taller and richer I'd kill for this one...if anyone is interested it's on TRR. Is there a specific name for the colour treatment on this Cabat?
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-nycabat-tote



This cabat was released for resort  2009/2010 in fever (pictured), anemone, and a bright yellow that matches the color of a NYC cab. It’s a very stiff and heavy bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> This cabat was released for resort  2009/2010 in fever (pictured), anemone, and a bright yellow that matches the color of a NYC cab. It’s a very stiff and heavy bag.


Ahhh, so that's fever is it? What a gorgeous colour, thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Thank you! Can I impose on you all for one more? if I was taller and richer I'd kill for this one...if anyone is interested it's on TRR. Is there a specific name for the colour treatment on this Cabat?
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-nycabat-tote


To touch on what @Mousse already posted, this was called the Spazzolato (sp?) Cabat and came in Fever, Anemone, and only the yellow one was called the NYC Cabat - of which only 50 were produced. I don’t know why, but I feel like the Spazzolato Cabat was also done in Esperanza that year but imma have to confirm that.


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> Ahhh, so that's fever is it? What a gorgeous colour, thanks!



I have a fever Cervo Hobo. It’s an awesome red.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> To touch on what @Mousse already posted, this was called the Spazzolato (sp?) Cabat and came in Fever, Anemone, and only the yellow one was called the NYC Cabat - of which only 50 were produced. I don’t know why, but I feel like the Spazzolato Cabat was also done in Esperanza that year but imma have to confirm that.


Edible colour...


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> I have a fever Cervo Hobo. It’s an awesome red.


Do you have a pic posted anywhere?


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> Do you have a pic posted anywhere?



Check the Cervo Hobo thread in the reference library. Post #16. I probably posted it in the red thread, too.


----------



## muchstuff

Holy cookies! What a kick-ass combo with those boots .


----------



## muchstuff

Sorry, I'm on a roll tonight...I've been eyeing this bag on eBay, does anyone have a name and/or own the style? Also, they list it as "gold" but is it perhaps more caramel?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-shoulder-Bag-brand-new-with-tag-Large-size/302580583819?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I'm on a roll tonight...I've been eyeing this bag on eBay, does anyone have a name and/or own the style? Also, they list it as "gold" but is it perhaps more caramel?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-shoulder-Bag-brand-new-with-tag-Large-size/302580583819?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


It looks like Resina. It was more yellowy-gold than caramel. 
A brown-based colour would start with a 2.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like Resina. It was more yellowy-gold than caramel.
> A brown-based colour would start with a 2.


I know nothing, thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> I know nothing, thanks


Okay, so 7700 was the colour code for Ottone back when they made Ottone like ten years ago. I think they re-used 7700 for Resina - IDK why because I don’t think they’ve used the same colour twice unless it was the same colour reissued a few seasons later. 
I’m pretty sure BV used 7700 for the colour on the velvet and snakeskin satchel they did that fall (2011) and I know they used it on a Resina Python Bag.
@indiaink had a Resina Cervo Hobo but I don’t know that she recorded the authenticity tag.
I dunno man... Bottega does some weird shizz sometimes.
I’m still at work because it’s friday night and I’m obviously a looooser with no life, but I can check to see if I have the colour in my 700+ jpegs of swatches


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Okay, so 7700 was the colour code for Ottone back when they made Ottone like ten years ago. I think they re-used 7700 for Resina - IDK why because I don’t think they’ve used the same colour twice unless it was the same colour reissued a few seasons later.
> I’m pretty sure BV used 7700 for the colour on the velvet and snakeskin satchel they did that fall (2011) and I know they used it on a Resina Python Bag.
> @indiaink had a Resina Cervo Hobo but I don’t know that she recorded the authenticity tag.
> I dunno man... Bottega does some weird shizz sometimes.
> I’m still at work because it’s friday night and I’m obviously a looooser with no life, but I can check to see if I have the colour in my 700+ jpegs of swatches


Oh gawd sweetie no rush, I have a dog newly home from major surgery and I have to push meds down his throat at 
3 am, 6 am, 11 am, 2 pm, 7 pm, 8 pm and 10 pm. Not to mention the very frequent bathroom breaks. Guess who's sleeping with an alarm clock next to her face tonight? Thanks for the help!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Do you have a pic posted anywhere?


yes, she did, and helped me tons to make a decision with my NEW RED cervo hobo, for that i'm endlessly thankful  @Mousse
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...thread-thread-4.884355/page-208#post-30964855


----------



## Mousse

ksuromax said:


> yes, she did, and helped me tons to make a decision with my NEW RED cervo hobo, for that i'm endlessly thankful  @Mousse
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...thread-thread-4.884355/page-208#post-30964855



Thanks. I forgot about this comparison photo of fever and new red.


----------



## dolali

I NEED a red BV! thanks for the links.


----------



## dolali

Can you help me ID color on these Cervo Bags? thank you so much! 
Number 1)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...%3Acd1eed1d1600a861a1958921ffde31c9%7Ciid%3A1

Number 2)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...%3Acd1eed1d1600a861a1958921ffde31c9%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Can you help me ID color on these Cervo Bags? thank you so much!
> Number 1)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Cervo-Large-Hobo-Bag-Wine/232611713631?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=49453&meid=a017b7ab67dd48848f1775930e4eb3dd&pid=100678&rk=1&rkt=9&sd=232611713631&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci%3A9b960cec-f31e-11e7-a87c-74dbd1801621%7Cparentrq%3Acd1eed1d1600a861a1958921ffde31c9%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Number 2)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-MAROON-CERVO-LARGE-HOBO-BAG-SHOULDER-BAG-J77/142642336699?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=49453&meid=a017b7ab67dd48848f1775930e4eb3dd&pid=100678&rk=2&rkt=9&sd=232611713631&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci%3A9b960cec-f31e-11e7-a87c-74dbd1801621%7Cparentrq%3Acd1eed1d1600a861a1958921ffde31c9%7Ciid%3A1


#1 looks like BRIQUE to me, but hard to say. 
#2 is an unrecognizable colour, IMO until you get to photo #12 which looks to be QUETSCHE
But again, only Bottega Veneta knows for sure.
I really wish sellers knew _what_ they were selling.  With the newer style authenticity tags, you really don't know what you're purchasing unless to take it to BV and have them run the serial number for you.


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> #1 looks like BRIQUE to me, but hard to say.
> #2 is an unrecognizable colour, IMO until you get to photo #12 which looks to be QUETSCHE
> But again, only Bottega Veneta knows for sure.
> I really wish sellers knew _what_ they were selling.  With the newer style authenticity tags, you really don't know what you're purchasing unless to take it to BV and have them run the serial number for you.



oohh! thank you so much VON1B! I think Brique is really not a color I am drawn to,  and I  have Questhce already,(mine looks much lighter that the one on ebay). But you are right! Only BV knows for sure! thanks again for taking the time to help id the colors!


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> oohh! thank you so much VON1B! I think Brique is really not a color I am drawn to,  and I  have Questhce already,(mine looks much lighter that the one on ebay). But you are right! Only BV knows for sure! thanks again for taking the time to help id the colors!


You could ask the ladies with Barolo Cervo bags to see if it resembles that colour, but it just doesn't come across on my monitor as "pinky" enough to be Barolo, and I can't think of another similar colour they've done since 2012.
I will think about it though...  Good luck with your search


----------



## V0N1B2

sonyamorris said:


> Hey all
> Ladies, who remember the color/year of this bag? Who have it/has it? What do you think about it?
> I’m tempted but not sure completely it’s my type/size.
> Thanks!





sonyamorris said:


> Thank you very much!
> Will try to find them at reference library


I finally found the info.
This treatment was called Intreccio Graphic and was done for Fall 2012 so I think Violet is the most likely colour.  I was under the impression though that it was only done on the Roma, but I guess not...


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> I finally found the info.
> This treatment was called Intreccio Graphic and was done for Fall 2012 so I think Violet is the most likely colour.  I was under the impression though that it was only done on the Roma, but I guess not...



Thanks for the research VON. The color could also be Plum. Some SLGs in violet were carried over in Violet for fall 2012 but I recall that Plum made its debut in bags that season. I’ll post a color comparison of Violet Lambskin and Plum Struzzo tomorrow when I have better lighting. Both colors are gorgeous.


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Can you help me ID color on these Cervo Bags? thank you so much!
> Number 1)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Cervo-Large-Hobo-Bag-Wine/232611713631?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=49453&meid=a017b7ab67dd48848f1775930e4eb3dd&pid=100678&rk=1&rkt=9&sd=232611713631&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci%3A9b960cec-f31e-11e7-a87c-74dbd1801621%7Cparentrq%3Acd1eed1d1600a861a1958921ffde31c9%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Number 2)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-MAROON-CERVO-LARGE-HOBO-BAG-SHOULDER-BAG-J77/142642336699?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=49453&meid=a017b7ab67dd48848f1775930e4eb3dd&pid=100678&rk=2&rkt=9&sd=232611713631&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci%3A9b960cec-f31e-11e7-a87c-74dbd1801621%7Cparentrq%3Acd1eed1d1600a861a1958921ffde31c9%7Ciid%3A1





V0N1B2 said:


> #1 looks like BRIQUE to me, but hard to say.
> #2 is an unrecognizable colour, IMO until you get to photo #12 which looks to be QUETSCHE
> But again, only Bottega Veneta knows for sure.
> I really wish sellers knew _what_ they were selling.  With the newer style authenticity tags, you really don't know what you're purchasing unless to take it to BV and have them run the serial number for you.


the first one could be Barolo in poor yellow lighting, besides, the seller mentions 'wine' in the title


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> the first one could be Barolo in poor yellow lighting, besides, the seller mentions 'wine' in the title



Good point Ksuromax! I am going to contact the seller to see f she has a picture of the bag in different lighting. If it is Barolo I'm in trouble cause I really, really, like Barolo but told myself I wont buy another bag for a while


----------



## seasounds

Hello all!

I have a bag that I bought a few years ago and would love to know anything more about it.  The color is a dark blue and the interior is beige suede. I've included a BV french wallet for size comparison.  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> the first one could be Barolo in poor yellow lighting, besides, the seller mentions 'wine' in the title





dolali said:


> Good point Ksuromax! I am going to contact the seller to see f she has a picture of the bag in different lighting. If it is Barolo I'm in trouble cause I really, really, like Barolo but told myself I wont buy another bag for a while



This is the pic the seller sent. She described it "darker than brick and more Bordeaux" (I asked to describe it and use some of these terms in my question). She said she bought it at "Barry's warehouse", and it was called wine. I wonder if she meant Barney's! I am inclined to think it is Barolo!!!

*

*


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Good point Ksuromax! I am going to contact the seller to see f she has a picture of the bag in different lighting. If it is Barolo I'm in trouble cause I really, really, like Barolo but told myself I wont buy another bag for a while


Just as an FYI, I've seen at least two brique bags listed as some type of wine colour. One I actually purchased for a friend who sadly already had a brique bag so we had to resell. I don't know why the confusion because there's no way brique and any sort of wine/barolo colour are even remotely the same...


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Just as an FYI, I've seen at least two brique bags listed as some type of wine colour. One I actually purchased for a friend who sadly already had a brique bag so we had to resell. I don't know why the confusion because there's no way brique and any sort of wine/barolo colour are even remotely the same...



Thank you muchstuff! Yeah, not sure about the color, even with the picture seller sent me. I am not good at reselling bags, so I will probably pass on this one, cause I do not want it to be anything other than Barolo.


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> This is the pic the seller sent. She described it "darker than brick and more Bordeaux" (I asked to describe it and use some of these terms in my question). She said she bought it at "Barry's warehouse", and it was called wine. I wonder if she meant Barney's! I am inclined to think it is Barolo!!!
> 
> *
> View attachment 3927236
> *


on this photo it looks less 'wine' and more 'brique' I would not risk, try to ask a BV SA to check the serial number for you, good luck


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> on this photo it looks less 'wine' and more 'brique' I would not risk, try to ask a BV SA to check the serial number for you, good luck


I think so too.


----------



## V0N1B2

seasounds said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have a bag that I bought a few years ago and would love to know anything more about it.  The color is a dark blue and the interior is beige suede. I've included a BV french wallet for size comparison.  Thanks so much for your help!
> View attachment 3927203
> View attachment 3927205


I'm sorry I don't have any information for you.  My vintage knowledge is poor at best.  All I can say is that it's probably from some time in the 80's.  There is really limited information out there on these vintage bags, but maybe someone better versed in vintage BV can help you


----------



## H’sKisses

Need help from our resident metallic experts!

My search for the perfect-for-me BV crossbody led me to the old pyramid, which led me to the new pyramid, which led me to the metallics! 

The best I could figure out is they are armatura, but I don’t know if that’s the color, or just the finish that came in different colors. I remember wanting a copper Veneta way back, but don’t remember details about it at all.

If someone could help clarify if these are 2 different colors (and if so, what?), if they’re even armatura like I think, I’d really appreciate it! They look kind of the same, but not really. I know different monitors, lighting, etc, make a difference.

TIA!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Need help from our resident metallic experts!
> 
> My search for the perfect-for-me BV crossbody led me to the old pyramid, which led me to the new pyramid, which led me to the metallics!
> 
> The best I could figure out is they are armatura, but I don’t know if that’s the color, or just the finish that came in different colors. I remember wanting a copper Veneta way back, but don’t remember details about it at all.
> 
> If someone could help clarify if these are 2 different colors (and if so, what?), if they’re even armatura like I think, I’d really appreciate it! They look kind of the same, but not really. I know different monitors, lighting, etc, make a difference.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3928274
> 
> View attachment 3928275


Both bags are straight up Armatura, IMO. I would imagine since Armatura is associated with colour code 1203, that Elephant Armatura or Copper Armatura would have their own.  That, and the latter two colours were introduced after 2007, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Both bags are straight up Armatura, IMO. I would imagine since Armatura is associated with colour code 1203, that Elephant Armatura or Copper Armatura would have their own.  That, and the latter two colours were introduced after 2007, if I'm not mistaken.



Thanks! I’m trying to stay on the path and decide on a crossbody but I keep running into other yummy BVs that distract me!


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> I finally found the info.
> This treatment was called Intreccio Graphic and was done for Fall 2012 so I think Violet is the most likely colour.  I was under the impression though that it was only done on the Roma, but I guess not...



Here’s a photo of my violet Lambskin satchel and my Plum struzzo SO stretch knot. Due to the two different leathers, this is a challenging color comparison. They are both gorgeous purples.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Can anyone tell me what the correct name s for this colour and is it more blue or purple? I never trust TRR's pics...TIA!
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-large-cervo-hobo-3





V0N1B2 said:


> I don’t know what colour this is. I’d need to see the authenticity tag. There is no such colour as “indigo” that I’m aware of.
> Could be Violet from SS 2012
> Could be Anemone from Resort 2009 (?)
> Both are pretty purple looking, IMO.


Just clarifying for the sake of accuracy: there was an Indigo done fro Fall/Winter 2012.  
Where was I that season? Hmph. Totally missed that one.


----------



## diane278

I just saw the earlier indigo posts. This is an indigo lanyard and a violet mini wallet. There’s not much indigo to see but I decided to post it anyway, since it shows the difference between the two colors. I don’t see the indigo to be like the Atlantic...to me, it’s clearly blue without purple popping out in the sunlight. (This was taken indoors. It’s rainy and dark out today.)


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I just saw the earlier indigo posts. This is an indigo lanyard and a violet mini wallet. There’s not much indigo to see but I decided to post it anyway, since it shows the difference between the two colors. I don’t see the indigo to be like the Atlantic...to me, it’s clearly blue without purple popping out in the sunlight. (This was taken indoors. It’s rainy and dark out today.)
> View attachment 3930195


Thanks ladies!


----------



## septembersiren

Can anyone tell me the color of this knot bracelet
I think it is from F/W 2010 or 2009 
I was just told it is 3 years old and in real light it is a subtle gray


----------



## V0N1B2

It looks like Torrent to me, but that would take it back to 2008.
If it was Fall 2010, it could be Bottle/Billiard.
There was an olive-y colour done for men a few years ago, I'd have to search out the colour.
A more recent gray-green? Hmmmm 

EDIT: Sergeant/Dark Sergeant. That's the men's only colour I was thinking of. If this person states the knot bracelet is three years old, then that colour would fit. It was from 2014 or somewhere around there.


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like Torrent to me, but that would take it back to 2008.
> If it was Fall 2010, it could be Bottle/Billiard.
> There was an olive-y colour done for men a few years ago, I'd have to search out the colour.
> A more recent gray-green? Hmmmm
> 
> EDIT: Sergeant/Dark Sergeant. That's the men's only colour I was thinking of. If this person states the knot bracelet is three years old, then that colour would fit. It was from 2014 or somewhere around there.



Thank you it probably sergeant since it is only a couple years old Torrent and Billard and Bottle were around when I worked at BV
I knew you would know Von [emoji182]


----------



## Irenetee

Someone please kindly help to give more information about this bag :
When is the production year ? size and etc
Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

Irenetee said:


> Someone please kindly help to give more information about this bag :
> When is the production year ? size and etc
> Thank you


Looks like Appia to me, so probably from Spring 2013.
The bag most likely didn't have a name, as many don't.  It was probably called the Appia Intrecciato Satchel or something equally generic.
The bag was done in Violet Lambskin with PVC detailing in Spring 2012 as well as python.  *pics attached for size reference.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Looks like Appia to me, so probably from Spring 2013.
> The bag most likely didn't have a name, as many don't.  It was probably called the Appia Intrecciato Satchel or something equally generic.
> The bag was done in Violet Lambskin with PVC detailing in Spring 2012 as well as python.  *pics attached for size reference.
> View attachment 3941786
> View attachment 3941787



V0N is correct. It was called the satchel prefixed with the color and leather names. I have the violet with clear PVC detail from SS 2012.


----------



## sonyamorris

Hello, dear ladies.
Who can help me to find the year of this bag?
Thank you very much!


----------



## emanu1016

Hi!

I’ve been obsessing about this bag for a long time. I’ve searched consignment, eBay, even here looking for this. Can someone please help me with an actual name, approx year it was released and any ideas where I can find it?  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## indiaink

sonyamorris said:


> Hello, dear ladies.
> Who can help me to find the year of this bag?
> Thank you very much!


This was from Cruise 2011/2012, it is the Sunset Buffalo Leather Nappa tote.


----------



## indiaink

emanu1016 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I’ve been obsessing about this bag for a long time. I’ve searched consignment, eBay, even here looking for this. Can someone please help me with an actual name, approx year it was released and any ideas where I can find it?  Thank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956885


As you know, BV doesn't usually 'name' their bags, so no name on this one - but - it looks like a convertible bag, but that square base is throwing me off. @V0N1B2 or @septembersiren any ideas?


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> As you know, BV doesn't usually 'name' their bags, so no name on this one - but - it looks like a convertible bag, but that square base is throwing me off. @V0N1B2 or @septembersiren any ideas?



Hmmmm it looks like a convertible but the strap is throwing me off 
It also looks like a cube bag which would account for the square base 
I know it is not a brick bag
It may be the small convertible 

Oh VON1B2 where are you? 
I am sure Von will know


----------



## indiaink

emanu1016 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I’ve been obsessing about this bag for a long time. I’ve searched consignment, eBay, even here looking for this. Can someone please help me with an actual name, approx year it was released and any ideas where I can find it?  Thank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956885



FOUND IT!  It's the Nappa Messenger Tote bag from 2013 - here's a link: https://www.spottedfashion.com/2013/08/14/amanda-seyfried-bottega-veneta-quetsche-nappa-tote-bag/

And here's a better photo...


----------



## emanu1016

indiaink said:


> FOUND IT!  It's the Nappa Messenger Tote bag from 2013 - here's a link: https://www.spottedfashion.com/2013/08/14/amanda-seyfried-bottega-veneta-quetsche-nappa-tote-bag/
> 
> And here's a better photo...
> 
> View attachment 3956975



I love it! Thank you. Now the hunt begins


----------



## emanu1016

septembersiren said:


> Hmmmm it looks like a convertible but the strap is throwing me off
> It also looks like a cube bag which would account for the square base
> I know it is not a brick bag
> It may be the small convertible
> 
> Oh VON1B2 where are you?
> I am sure Von will know



I’d so desperate to find it. 

I’ve looked at the convertible but I worry my stuff would get lost in there since it’s fairly tall.


----------



## septembersiren

emanu1016 said:


> I’d so desperate to find it.
> 
> I’ve looked at the convertible but I worry my stuff would get lost in there since it’s fairly tall.


----------



## V0N1B2

sonyamorris said:


> Hello, dear ladies.
> Who can help me to find the year of this bag?
> Thank you very much!


Just to touch on what has already been written...
This bag is from Cruise 2011/2012 and was called the Dakar Shock Buffalo Nappa Leather Tote.  
It retailed for about $2,100


----------



## V0N1B2

emanu1016 said:


> Hi!
> I’ve been obsessing about this bag for a long time. I’ve searched consignment, eBay, even here looking for this. Can someone please help me with an actual name, approx year it was released and any ideas where I can find it?  Thank you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956885





emanu1016 said:


> I’d so desperate to find it.
> I’ve looked at the convertible but I worry my stuff would get lost in there since it’s fairly tall.


To add to what has already been said...
The bag was colloquially known as the Boston Satchel/Bag.
I wish you great luck in finding one - you're going to need it. It was only produced for maybe two seasons which is unfortunate since I've always thought BV would do well to have an Intrecciato version of the classic LV Speedy 30.
The bag has since been reintroduced in a mini size.
If you are willing to hunt, try some of the Japanese resellers and/or Rakuten and search for style number 386496
You could also try calling the two BV outlets in the US (Cabazon and Woodbury) to inquire whether or not they have any leftover stock. Give them the style number above.
The did a similar style a few seasons back with adjustable handles ans a more triangular shape to the sides - it also had some kind of a pleat on the side edges.  If you can't find one, you may be interested in hunting down the original Montaigne - a close relative, with adjustable handles but no shoulder strap.
Good Luck 
Here are photos if they help.


----------



## V0N1B2

PS:  V0N is on Pacific Time dolls....  and nothing happens or moves here until I've got my coffee IV drip hooked up.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Just to touch on what has already been written...
> This bag is from Cruise 2011/2012 and was called the Dakar Shock Buffalo Nappa Leather Tote.
> It retailed for about $2,100


Yep, :slapping self in head: - Sunset = yellow, Shock = pink. I bow to you for observational skills after coffee. I hadn't quite finished my Diet Mountain Dew...


----------



## emanu1016

V0N1B2 said:


> To add to what has already been said...
> The bag was colloquially known as the Boston Satchel/Bag.
> I wish you great luck in finding one - you're going to need it. It was only produced for maybe two seasons which is unfortunate since I've always thought BV would do well to have an Intrecciato version of the classic LV Speedy 30.
> The bag has since been reintroduced in a mini size.
> If you are willing to hunt, try some of the Japanese resellers and/or Rakuten and search for style number 386496
> You could also try calling the two BV outlets in the US (Cabazon and Woodbury) to inquire whether or not they have any leftover stock. Give them the style number above.
> The did a similar style a few seasons back with adjustable handles ans a more triangular shape to the sides - it also had some kind of a pleat on the side edges.  If you can't find one, you may be interested in hunting down the original Montaigne - a close relative, with adjustable handles but no shoulder strap.
> Good Luck
> Here are photos if they help.
> View attachment 3957072
> View attachment 3957073



Thank you all so much for the help. I adore this bag and it sounds like I’ll have to be patient to hunt it down.  Xoxo for all the advice and info!


----------



## emanu1016

I’m curious ladies... do you know if this Boston bag came in 3 sizes? I called Bottega and the person I spoke to said just the mini (which is the current size) but I know it came in a larger size that is about 14” wide....was there a Boston bag that was larger than that? 

Thank you


----------



## sonyamorris

indiaink said:


> This was from Cruise 2011/2012, it is the Sunset Buffalo Leather Nappa tote.


Thank you so much!


----------



## sonyamorris

V0N1B2 said:


> Just to touch on what has already been written...
> This bag is from Cruise 2011/2012 and was called the Dakar Shock Buffalo Nappa Leather Tote.
> It retailed for about $2,100


Thank you so much, such a great news! I’ve got it for very good price
I like this collection, also other pieces.
Thank you!


----------



## sngsk

I stumbled across this limited ed BV while randomly surfing online and i've not seen one like it. Does anyone have any information on it? Year it was released, name of the colours etc.?

I tried searching the reference library for more information but couldn't find any.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Mousse

sngsk said:


> I stumbled across this limited ed BV while randomly surfing online and i've not seen one like it. Does anyone have any information on it? Year it was released, name of the colours etc.?
> 
> I tried searching the reference library for more information but couldn't find any.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959677
> View attachment 3959678



Please post photos of the heat stamp and the tag (front and back).


----------



## V0N1B2

sngsk said:


> I stumbled across this limited ed BV while randomly surfing online and i've not seen one like it. Does anyone have any information on it? Year it was released, name of the colours etc.?
> 
> I tried searching the reference library for more information but couldn't find any.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959677
> View attachment 3959678


This bag was from Spring/Summer 2008 and I think it's was called a Barcelona bag. I think it came in a couple of colours but not sure what colour the one is you posted. Maybe Marble.


----------



## sngsk

Mousse said:


> Please post photos of the heat stamp and the tag (front and back).


I have requested for additional pics. Will post when i receive them. Thanks!





V0N1B2 said:


> This bag was from Spring/Summer 2008 and I think it's was called a Barcelona bag. I think it came in a couple of colours but not sure what colour the one is you posted. Maybe Marble.


Thank you so much! It is a light blue with ivory/pink/green braiding. Off to the reference section to find out the name of the colours [emoji3]


----------



## V0N1B2

sngsk said:


> I have requested for additional pics. Will post when i receive them. Thanks!Thank you so much! It is a light blue with ivory/pink/green braiding. Off to the reference section to find out the name of the colours [emoji3]


Oh yeah, the colours... sorry I didn't see that the first time.
The accent colours would be (probably) Oleander, Colonial, Marmo, and someting else?  I don't have catalogs but those are the colours I remember for that season off the top of my head.


----------



## sngsk

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh yeah, the colours... sorry I didn't see that the first time.
> The accent colours would be (probably) Oleander, Colonial, Marmo, and someting else?  I don't have catalogs but those are the colours I remember for that season off the top of my head.


Thanks! You are almost a walking encyclopedia for BV [emoji177]


----------



## Beccabaglady

Does anyone know anything about this style?  Name, year, retail price?  Thanks in advance!
http://shophautespot.com/listing/bo...mall-intrecciato-baguette-clutch-shoulderbag/


----------



## indiaink

Beccabaglady said:


> Does anyone know anything about this style?  Name, year, retail price?  Thanks in advance!
> http://shophautespot.com/listing/bo...mall-intrecciato-baguette-clutch-shoulderbag/


It is informally called the 'baby bag'. Several BVettes have this style. The description provided by the seller is pretty accurate. Hopefully an owner of this style will chime in with a year and a retail price, or our walking BVette Encyclopedia @V0N1B2


----------



## Beccabaglady

indiaink said:


> It is informally called the 'baby bag'. Several BVettes have this style. The description provided by the seller is pretty accurate. Hopefully an owner of this style will chime in with a year and a retail price, or our walking BVette Encyclopedia @V0N1B2


Thanks indiaink!


----------



## septembersiren

The baby bag was produced for a lot of years 
This bag is authentic 
Not sure if the color 
VON will know


----------



## dolali

Hello ladies! 
What red is this? Fever? On pics looks a bit orangey to me. Thank you for your help! 

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-veneta-red-intrecciato-woven-nappa-leather-parachute-bag.html


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Hello ladies!
> What red is this? Fever? On pics looks a bit orangey to me. Thank you for your help!
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-veneta-red-intrecciato-woven-nappa-leather-parachute-bag.html


Probably Vesuvio?
Only BV knows for sure


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Hello ladies!
> What red is this? Fever? On pics looks a bit orangey to me. Thank you for your help!
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-veneta-red-intrecciato-woven-nappa-leather-parachute-bag.html


Fever was pre-2012, and would have had the colour code.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Probably Vesuvio?
> Only BV knows for sure


+1 that's what i thought of
too orange for Blood, or New Red, and too used for current Terracota (though it looks closest)


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> Probably Vesuvio?
> Only BV knows for sure





ksuromax said:


> Fever was pre-2012, and would have had the colour code.





ksuromax said:


> +1 that's what i thought of
> too orange for Blood, or New Red, and too used for current Terracota (though it looks closest)



Thank you ladies!!! I will call it "mystery red"


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Thank you ladies!!! I will call it "mystery red"


You can ask a SA to check it for you in the system 
(And let us know, too  )


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> You can ask a SA to check it for you in the system
> (And let us know, too  )


But every one-line code is different, so that wouldn't do any good, Miss Square Loop.  (you know I'm teasing, right?)


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> But every one-line code is different, so that wouldn't do any good, Miss Square Loop.  (you know I'm teasing, right?)


satisfaction of curiosity is the main driving force


----------



## Beccabaglady

septembersiren said:


> The baby bag was produced for a lot of years
> This bag is authentic
> Not sure if the color
> VON will know


Thanks!  I'll wait for VON to chime in.


----------



## indiaink

Beccabaglady said:


> Thanks!  I'll wait for VON to chime in.


I'm not V0N, but the color is Pergamena from the Spring/Summer collection of 2007.  Sorry I didn't answer that before...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

dolali said:


> Thank you ladies!!! I will call it "mystery red"



I have a lot of Vesuvio and that’s my guess too.


----------



## Beccabaglady

indiaink said:


> I'm not V0N, but the color is Pergamena from the Spring/Summer collection of 2007.  Sorry I didn't answer that before...


Thanks India!  I am going to post pics of the one I got.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Ladies, here's the one I picked up. This is only my 2nd BV, so I don't know what all of the numbers mean. Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

Beccabaglady said:


> Ladies, here's the one I picked up. This is only my 2nd BV, so I don't know what all of the numbers mean. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963231
> View attachment 3963233


This is in "Naturale", most likely from S/S 2012. Congrats on your find!


----------



## Beccabaglady

indiaink said:


> This is in "Naturale", most likely from S/S 2012. Congrats on your find!


Thanks India!  And this is what I paid for it. Lol!


----------



## indiaink

Beccabaglady said:


> Thanks India!  And this is what I paid for it. Lol!
> View attachment 3963273


OMG! That's GOT to be the bargain of the century!


----------



## septembersiren

Beccabaglady said:


> Thanks India!  And this is what I paid for it. Lol!
> View attachment 3963273



This is the baby bag 
This is the old style tag
It indicates the style #
The type of skin
And the color code
We can’t read the new tags an SA has to run it through the computer
The bottom of the tag has more numbers that indicate the year it was made but it is sewn into the seam so we can’t see it


----------



## Beccabaglady

septembersiren said:


> This is the baby bag
> This is the old style tag
> It indicates the style #
> The type of skin
> And the color code
> We can’t read the new tags an SA has to run it through the computer
> The bottom of the tag has more numbers that indicate the year it was made but it is sewn into the seam so we can’t see it


Thanks September! Can you tell me what type of skin it is?


----------



## septembersiren

Beccabaglady said:


> Thanks September! Can you tell me what type of skin it is?



Nappa 
Lamb skin


----------



## Beccabaglady

septembersiren said:


> Nappa
> Lamb skin


Thank you. I was going to guess lamb skin since it is so soft.


----------



## Beccabaglady

indiaink said:


> OMG! That's GOT to be the bargain of the century!


Well, actually this one was , lol:


----------



## septembersiren

I remember this bag I worked at BV when it came out
Deep and roomy


----------



## V0N1B2

Beccabaglady said:


> Ladies, here's the one I picked up. This is only my 2nd BV, so I don't know what all of the numbers mean. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963231
> View attachment 3963233





indiaink said:


> This is in "Naturale", most likely from S/S 2012. Congrats on your find!


There's absolutely no way that bag is from Spring/Summer 2012,
More likely it's from somewhere around 2005-ish.
In fact, I believe @indiaink had a Sunrise Veneta friom 2005 in this very colour. 
Regardless, it was a good find. Enjoy


----------



## Beccabaglady

V0N1B2 said:


> There's absolutely no way that bag is from Spring/Summer 2012,
> More likely it's from somewhere around 2005-ish.
> In fact, I believe @indiaink had a Sunrise Veneta friom 2005 in this very colour.
> Regardless, it was a good find. Enjoy


Thanks VON!  I appreciate the info. [emoji4]


----------



## Beccabaglady

septembersiren said:


> I remember this bag I worked at BV when it came out
> Deep and roomy


It is big.  This was another 6.97 special!  It needs some work though. I was debating on sending it in.  Have you ever had any bags worked on?


----------



## septembersiren

Send it directly to Modern in NYC it where BV sends the stuff
I have seen many bags that have had spa treatments 
Modern is fabulous 
If you look through the reference thread you might find their address 
I would call them before you send it
Get a guesstimate on the phone as to cost for what you think needs to be done


----------



## V0N1B2

Beccabaglady said:


> It is big.  This was another 6.97 special!  It needs some work though. I was debating on sending it in.  Have you ever had any bags worked on?


Like ss wrote above, send it to Modern Leather in NYC. They have a lot of experience with Bottega. They can clean the interior suede lining (or replace it if necessary) and restore it to its former glory.  The Pourpre sections of the bag are in Karung, if I'm remembering correctly and the bag itself is Gladiol. They can restore the shine to the body of the bag and touch up the corners.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> There's absolutely no way that bag is from Spring/Summer 2012,
> More likely it's from somewhere around 2005-ish.
> In fact, I believe @indiaink had a Sunrise Veneta friom 2005 in this very colour.
> Regardless, it was a good find. Enjoy


That's right.... so I guess I answered my own question from all those years ago. In the Naturale shade, I never thought about it... my Sunrise was OBVIOUSLY not from 2012, so mark this one up to another of those mysteries of which I'm getting tired of, among many other things.


----------



## indiaink

Modern Leather is THE place to get BV bags repaired, refurbished, whatever you need done. Check out their web site first, there is a form you can submit online to get a quote.

(212) 279-3263
2 W. 32nd Street
New York, NY 10001
http://www.modernleathergoods.com


----------



## V0N1B2

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/and-the-sun-finally-came-up.878864/#post-27279175


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/and-the-sun-finally-came-up.878864/#post-27279175


Yes, doll, I've already corrected my post. Thanks.


----------



## H’sKisses

Beccabaglady said:


> Thanks India!  And this is what I paid for it. Lol!
> View attachment 3963273



I need to shop where you shop!!!


----------



## septembersiren

Beccabaglady said:


> It is big.  This was another 6.97 special!  It needs some work though. I was debating on sending it in.  Have you ever had any bags worked on?



$6.97
Wowee Zowee [emoji102] where do you shop
Great deal
I have always loved the Baby bag


----------



## piosavsfan

Hi all, is this Anemone?


----------



## indiaink

piosavsfan said:


> Hi all, is this Anemone?
> View attachment 3970743
> View attachment 3970744


Yes, it is.


----------



## piosavsfan

indiaink said:


> Yes, it is.


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## julia malm

Does anyone know anything about this bracelet, the name, price or the season its from? I'ts a men's bracelet!


----------



## sngsk

Does anyone know the colour name of this baby bag?


----------



## septembersiren

sngsk said:


> Does anyone know the colour name of this baby bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976456
> View attachment 3976457



I think it is teal 
I could be wrong


----------



## septembersiren

I am wrong teal is 4463


----------



## Mousse

julia malm said:


> Does anyone know anything about this bracelet, the name, price or the season its from? I'ts a men's bracelet!



I haven’t see this bracelet and I’m a collector of BV jewelry. If you live near a BV boutique you could show them the photo. If not, perhaps BVs customer service via the website can help you.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Is this Barolo? https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Cervo-Large-Hobo-Bag-Wine/232611713631

Thanks.


----------



## diane278

IDK. Looks like it to me....but I’m a novice.
Here’s my Barolo large cervo loop tag.
(I bought it resale but it had the original tag that read Barolo on it)


And here’s the pillow.


The cabat tag
I thought there might be some clues on the tags...but I’m just confused


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Is this Barolo? https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Cervo-Large-Hobo-Bag-Wine/232611713631
> 
> Thanks.


I saw that one too - it LOOKS like it, but the only way to know is to contact your SA with the numbers on the tag. Because. If. That. Is. Barolo. SNATCH IT UP!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

This bag was asked about starting around post# 2650 of this thread. 
You’ll have to ask your SA to run the numbers for you I think, for confirmation on this one.


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Is this Barolo? https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Cervo-Large-Hobo-Bag-Wine/232611713631
> 
> Thanks.


Looks like brique? I bought a cervo hobo thinking it was barolo and it was brique. SInce then I've seen at least two more that were listed as wine coloured and were almost certainly brique. I'd ask for an outdoor pic.


----------



## muchstuff

Does anyone know if this bag has a name? Anyone own one and like to comment pro/con? TIA!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/bottega-ve...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## sngsk

septembersiren said:


> I think it is teal
> I could be wrong


Wish i knew at least the year this was from. Would make the search so much easier.


----------



## septembersiren

sngsk said:


> Wish i knew at least the year this was from. Would make the search so much easier.



Even though I don’t think you should do it
The year of the bag is listed on the tag but it is sewn into the seam


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Does anyone know if this bag has a name? Anyone own one and like to comment pro/con? TIA!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/bottega-veneta-bag-black/132512327623?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Someone here had this bag, @DutchGirl007 iirc.
I think she might have sold it tho, so maybe that tells you what you want to know 
From what I remember, it was a bit of a black hole.
Name? I don’t know, Nappa Fuzzy Hobo? It was from maybe Fall/Winter 2011?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Someone here had this bag, @DutchGirl007 iirc.
> I think she might have sold it tho, so maybe that tells you what you want to know
> From what I remember, it was a bit of a black hole.
> Name? I don’t know, Nappa Fuzzy Hobo? It was from maybe Fall/Winter 2011?


Thanks V0N!


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Is this Barolo? https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Cervo-Large-Hobo-Bag-Wine/232611713631
> 
> Thanks.


I think this could be...?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...967606?hash=item2f168f85f6:g:69EAAOSwJ6lah2d0


----------



## indiaink

Barolo in Cervo leather does run more brown. Barolo in Lambskin runs more pink.

See this great reveal thread for an idea of the color of Barolo in Cervo.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/raise-a-glass-of-barolo-with-me.974287/


muchstuff said:


> I think this could be...?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...967606?hash=item2f168f85f6:g:69EAAOSwJ6lah2d0


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Barolo in Cervo leather does run more brown. Barolo in Lambskin runs more pink.
> 
> See this great reveal thread for an idea of the color of Barolo in Cervo.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/raise-a-glass-of-barolo-with-me.974287/


Thanks, India, for bumping this, now i know what i swap for! missed my baby!


----------



## cocobean1793

Hi!  Hoping someone here can help me identify this BV shoulder bag. The color is a very dark  metallic gray. I'm interested in the style name, possible year/season and color name.  TIA!!


----------



## V0N1B2

cocobean1793 said:


> View attachment 3984304
> View attachment 3984303
> View attachment 3984301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!  Hoping someone here can help me identify this BV shoulder bag. The color is a very dark  metallic gray. I'm interested in the style name, possible year/season and color name.  TIA!!


It looks like a Gunmetal Intrecciato Cervo Loop Hobo from Fall/Winter 2014


----------



## cocobean1793

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like a Gunmetal Intrecciato Cervo Loop Hobo from Fall/Winter 2014


Thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

cocobean1793 said:


> Thanks!!


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## cocobean1793

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you! When I couldn’t recall the style name I was looking online and found ones like this in smooth leather rather than the entire bag woven. Were the smooth versions from a different season?


----------



## indiaink

cocobean1793 said:


> Thank you! When I couldn’t recall the style name I was looking online and found ones like this in smooth leather rather than the entire bag woven. Were the smooth versions from a different season?


The all-woven versions are the 'special' ones - normally they are smooth leather.


----------



## floodette

can anyone help me with this beauty? especially year, and how the inside looks like?


----------



## V0N1B2

floodette said:


> View attachment 3991869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone help me with this beauty? especially year, and how the inside looks like?


This is current-ish. The knot version of this bag is currently in boutiques. (I saw it two weeks ago). It might technically be Spring 2017? I don’t know what the interior looks like. Maybe something like this: https://www.bottegaveneta.com/wx/shoulder-bag_cod45327654ha.html


----------



## ksuromax

if i'm not mistaken @tenKrat has one like this, maybe just a different finish....


----------



## floodette

whoa thanks a lot @V0N1B2 and @ksuromax 

really tempted but the inside if separated is not practical for my life. so sad as it is a real beauty


----------



## indiaink

floodette said:


> whoa thanks a lot @V0N1B2 and @ksuromax
> 
> really tempted but the inside if separated is not practical for my life. so sad as it is a real beauty


Don't lose out all hope - perhaps if you sent the photo to your BV SA they could help - I noticed the chain strap is only single chain so perhaps this bag is smaller and not separated?


----------



## cocobean1793

floodette said:


> View attachment 3991869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone help me with this beauty? especially year, and how the inside looks like?


 I found this listing on eBay with the same bag, different finish.  Interior is 3 compartments 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Botte...672162?hash=item1ca32c46a2:g:y1sAAOSw8GFamSsM


----------



## indiaink

cocobean1793 said:


> I found this listing on eBay with the same bag, different finish.  Interior is 3 compartments
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Botte...672162?hash=item1ca32c46a2:g:y1sAAOSw8GFamSsM


There ya go, question answered. Thanks, coco!


----------



## floodette

thanks, really appreciate it @cocobean1793 

hahahaha @indiaink it is sooooo pretty right?


----------



## cocobean1793

floodette said:


> thanks, really appreciate it @cocobean1793
> 
> hahahaha @indiaink it is sooooo pretty right?


It really is a beautiful bag, maybe worth trying to use it with the 3 sections?


----------



## whateve

I got this today. I already had it authenticated. Thank you for any information you can tell me.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> I got this today. I already had it authenticated. Thank you for any information you can tell me.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Pebble-Leather-Purple-HOBO-Shoulder-BAG-NR/312082058169?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> View attachment 3995349


When I saw your original request in the AT thread, I thought it might be Turbolence from FW 2008 (or Tornado??).  Let me confirm that, and I'll get back to you asap.


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> I got this today. I already had it authenticated. Thank you for any information you can tell me.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Pebble-Leather-Purple-HOBO-Shoulder-BAG-NR/312082058169?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> View attachment 3995349





V0N1B2 said:


> When I saw your original request in the AT thread, I thought it might be Turbolence from FW 2008 (or Tornado??).  Let me confirm that, and I'll get back to you asap.


I'm leaning towards Tornado from FW 2008 for two reasons:
1. The Mini Braided Zip Hobo was offered in Tornado for FW 2008 and not in Turbolence as far as I'm aware - but I could be wrong. It retailed for $940USD
2. The colour looks a bit light for Turbolence.  Like it has an almost smokey quality if that makes sense - it's more subdued, even given its age and patina.  Tornado in other leathers (Ostrich for one) were much lighter, but again, given the bag's age etc. it may or may not have darkened over ten years.

I can double check when I get home to see if I have #5411 on any scraps of paper somewhere  but for now, I'm sticking with Tornado. 

*someone else may have this colour listed tho...


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm leaning towards Tornado from FW 2008 for two reasons:
> 1. The Mini Braided Zip Hobo was offered in Tornado for FW 2008 and not in Turbolence as far as I'm aware - but I could be wrong. It retailed for $940USD
> 2. The colour looks a bit light for Turbolence.  Like it has an almost smokey quality if that makes sense - it's more subdued, even given its age and patina.  Tornado in other leathers (Ostrich for one) were much lighter, but again, given the bag's age etc. it may or may not have darkened over ten years.
> 
> I can double check when I get home to see if I have #5411 on any scraps of paper somewhere  but for now, I'm sticking with Tornado.
> 
> *someone else may have this colour listed tho...


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Hi ladies! 

I already had this bag authenticated. Now I would like some information about the year/season it is from as well as the name of this gorgeous color. (Variations in color are from my phone camera, not the bag.)
Thanks so much! [emoji259]


----------



## V0N1B2

carterazo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I already had this bag authenticated. Now I would like some information about the year/season it is from as well as the name of this gorgeous color. (Variations in color are from my phone camera, not the bag.)
> Thanks so much! [emoji259]
> View attachment 3995451
> View attachment 3995452
> View attachment 3995453
> View attachment 3995454


Your (Medium?) Veneta is Violet from Spring 2012, in my opinion.


----------



## carterazo

V0N1B2 said:


> Lovely. This (Medium?) Veneta is Violet from Spring 2012
> 
> Your (Medium?) Veneta is Violet from Spring 2012, in my opinion.


Thank you so much! [emoji56] 

Yes, it's the medium. My perfect size!


----------



## V0N1B2

carterazo said:


> Thank you so much! [emoji56]
> 
> Yes, it's the medium. My perfect size!


You're welcome.  It could have also been Mona Lisa or Byzantine, as BV colours are really hard to capture, but given that there have been some changes to the Veneta, I think Violet is the most likely colour.  If you want absolute confirmation, you could ask a BV associate to check the numbers on the tag for you.


----------



## carterazo

V0N1B2 said:


> You're welcome.  It could have also been Mona Lisa or Byzantine, as BV colours are really hard to capture, but given that there have been some changes to the Veneta, I think Violet is the most likely colour.  If you want absolute confirmation, you could ask a BV associate to check the numbers on the tag for you.


Thanks! I might try that in the future.


----------



## flowerpower1

Hi there, I am looking for a purple Cervo at the moment, I found this, but not sure about the colour. It's called voilet, but to me it looks more blue. Any ideas what colour this might be? Thank you in advance!

https://www.therealreal.com/product...tega-veneta-intrecciato-trimmed-cervo-hobo-29


----------



## indiaink

flowerpower1 said:


> Hi there, I am looking for a purple Cervo at the moment, I found this, but not sure about the colour. It's called voilet, but to me it looks more blue. Any ideas what colour this might be? Thank you in advance!
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...tega-veneta-intrecciato-trimmed-cervo-hobo-29


I can't tell you the exact color, but to me it looks very violet/purple. If you ask RealReal for a photo of the authenticity tags, it may provide the code that would give us the exact shade, but I'm not sure they respond to requests like that.


----------



## minimom

Can someone please ID the color for this Campana?   I think it’s from 2009 and could be fever, but it doesn’t look quite as bright.    Thanks
https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...dium-burned-orange-leather-hobo-bag/22594180/


----------



## indiaink

minimom said:


> Can someone please ID the color for this Campana?   I think it’s from 2009 and could be fever, but it doesn’t look quite as bright.    Thanks
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...dium-burned-orange-leather-hobo-bag/22594180/


It is the color Uluru from EFW 09, which always struck me as having a bit of orange in it.


----------



## minimom

Thanks for the info indiaink


----------



## septembersiren

Uluru is a giant red rock in Australia or Ayers Rock which is it’s proper name and it is a reddish orange brown


----------



## muchstuff

Can someone tell me the colour of my new little cutie pie? It's more muted than in the pic.


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> Can someone tell me the colour of my new little cutie pie? It's more muted than in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 3999198
> View attachment 3999199



The color code is for pourpre


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> The color code is for pourpre


Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

Yw


----------



## Orchie

Hi everyone! 

Please could I ask you all if anyone can tell me what the colour of this Cervo Loop is, see picture below:



 I have just received it from NM, and thought I was ordering a much darker grey, see pic below...

I love the bag! But was so surprised with the colour which is like a light to medium putty colour. It is much, much paler than I expected, and I am concerned now about marking it - it is not the robust grey colour I was expecting / hoping for. 

NM customer services were unable to help, they couldn't tell me about colour, and referred me to one of their stores but I was passed around a bit before the line rang off...! I am in the UK, so I will try calling a UK BV SA tomorrow to discuss colour, but also I wondered if any of you lovely ladies could shed any light on the colour of my new bag? Is this the same colour as the NM link, 'Light Gray'? I was searching through all the threads trying to find something I thought was comparable, and Fumé looked possible?

Thank you in advance for looking!


----------



## V0N1B2

Orchie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Please could I ask you all if anyone can tell me what the colour of this Cervo Loop is, see picture below:
> 
> View attachment 3999976
> 
> I have just received it from NM, and thought I was ordering a much darker grey, see pic below...
> 
> I love the bag! But was so surprised with the colour which is like a light to medium putty colour. It is much, much paler than I expected, and I am concerned now about marking it - it is not the robust grey colour I was expecting / hoping for.
> 
> NM customer services were unable to help, they couldn't tell me about colour, and referred me to one of their stores but I was passed around a bit before the line rang off...! I am in the UK, so I will try calling a UK BV SA tomorrow to discuss colour, but also I wondered if any of you lovely ladies could shed any light on the colour of my new bag? Is this the same colour as the NM link, 'Light Gray'? I was searching through all the threads trying to find something I thought was comparable, and Fumé looked possible?
> 
> Thank you in advance for looking!
> 
> View attachment 3999977


It’s really hard to tell with one picture. I assume it’s a current bag if you just received it. Could be New Light Grey, New Steel... can you take a few more pictures in different light? They aren’t as light as your photo shows though. 
If all else fails, you’ll have to ask at BV and have them run the serial number.


----------



## Orchie

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s really hard to tell with one picture. I assume it’s a current bag if you just received it. Could be New Light Grey, New Steel... can you take a few more pictures in different light? They aren’t as light as your photo shows though.
> If all else fails, you’ll have to ask at BV and have them run the serial number.



Hello, thank you for your reply! Yes it is a new bag.... I will post some more pics tomorrow in different light, and will also call a BV store to see if they can help...and will report back. Thank you again for responding


----------



## muchstuff

Can anyone ID what shade of brown this is? TIA!

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-large-loop-hobo-2-3


----------



## Orchie

hello again,

Further to my question about the mystery of the colour of my new cervo loop from Neiman Marcus, above, I called BV in London and a very helpful SA confirmed the colour is Fumé and not the light grey I thought I was getting...! I am getting used to the colour now, after the initial shock!

See pics below, the last one is the Fumé cervo taken against my Disco messenger in Sand...






V0N1B2 said:


> It’s really hard to tell with one picture. I assume it’s a current bag if you just received it. Could be New Light Grey, New Steel... can you take a few more pictures in different light? They aren’t as light as your photo shows though.
> If all else fails, you’ll have to ask at BV and have them run the serial number.


----------



## septembersiren

Orchie said:


> hello again,
> 
> Further to my question about the mystery of the colour of my new cervo loop from Neiman Marcus, above, I called BV in London and a very helpful SA confirmed the colour is Fumé and not the light grey I thought I was getting...! I am getting used to the colour now, after the initial shock!
> 
> See pics below, the last one is the Fumé cervo taken against my Disco messenger in Sand...



In the last picture One is Cervo and the other is Napa
Even if they were the same color they would look different
Cervo is deerskin
Napa is lambskin
The different skins take color differently


----------



## dolali

This bag has the newer tag, so not sure if the color can be IDed? Thank you so much for any help in trying to determine the color: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...fff69fd2|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> This bag has the newer tag, so not sure if the color can be IDed? Thank you so much for any help in trying to determine the color:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Cervo-Hobo-Red-Mint/222890409328?_trkparms=pageci:757511f0-2d6a-11e8-a32c-74dbd180da05|parentrq:4b2be0661620aa488276439ffff69fd2|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607


i have New Red from 2013 with similar one line code, and it does not look like New Red to me. 
I can suggest it could be Blood from 2012, as that red had a bit of blue-ish undertone to it. 
Does it look the same in the sunlight? 
But the most secure way is to ask the SA to check the code in the system


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> i have New Red from 2013 with similar one line code, and it does not look like New Red to me.
> I can suggest it could be Blood from 2012, as that red had a bit of blue-ish undertone to it.
> Does it look the same in the sunlight?
> But the most secure way is to ask the SA to check the code in the system


Blood just slightly pre-dates the one-line codes and has its own code.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Blood just slightly pre-dates the one-line codes and has its own code.


i saw one bucket with one line code, asked SA to check, she said - Blood, 2012
that's how i knew it


----------



## ap.

Orchie said:


> hello again,
> 
> Further to my question about the mystery of the colour of my new cervo loop from Neiman Marcus, above, I called BV in London and a very helpful SA confirmed the colour is Fumé and not the light grey I thought I was getting...! I am getting used to the colour now, after the initial shock!
> 
> See pics below, the last one is the Fumé cervo taken against my Disco messenger in Sand...



gorgeous bag and beautiful color


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> This bag has the newer tag, so not sure if the color can be IDed? Thank you so much for any help in trying to determine the color:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Cervo-Hobo-Red-Mint/222890409328?_trkparms=pageci:757511f0-2d6a-11e8-a32c-74dbd180da05|parentrq:4b2be0661620aa488276439ffff69fd2|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607


The seller states she wore it once so I would ask when she bought it. She also claims to have part of the “store tag”. If you’re interested, I would contact the seller and ask - it will give you some kind of clue. 
My best guess is Fraise.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Can anyone ID what shade of brown this is? TIA!
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-large-loop-hobo-2-3


Truffle? Ebano? 
The real real is notorious for not disclosing ID/authenticity details. Meh


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Truffle? Ebano?
> The real real is notorious for not disclosing ID/authenticity details. Meh


Meh indeed, thanks V0N!


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> i have New Red from 2013 with similar one line code, and it does not look like New Red to me.
> I can suggest it could be Blood from 2012, as that red had a bit of blue-ish undertone to it.
> Does it look the same in the sunlight?
> But the most secure way is to ask the SA to check the code in the system



Thank you so much ksuromax! I will try what you suggest (although I don't have any store close by and my only BV from store was back in December in another state)



V0N1B2 said:


> The seller states she wore it once so I would ask when she bought it. She also claims to have part of the “store tag”. If you’re interested, I would contact the seller and ask - it will give you some kind of clue.
> My best guess is Fraise.



I will contact seller. Thank you VON! (the color does look a  bit like a  "fraise" - which I think is strawberry)


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Thank you so much ksuromax! I will try what you suggest (although I don't have any store close by and my only BV from store was back in December in another state)
> 
> 
> 
> I will contact seller. Thank you VON! (the color does look a  bit like a  "fraise" - which I think is strawberry)


you can do it online, just they work at EU/Italy work hours


----------



## sonyamorris

Hello ladies
Would appreciate your generous help to identify the year/color of this nodini bag.
I just received it from eBay. The red color has a cold undertone. Also the bag has an old-style phone pocket. 
Hope you can recognize it!


----------



## indiaink

sonyamorris said:


> Hello ladies
> Would appreciate your generous help to identify the year/color of this nodini bag.
> I just received it from eBay. The red color has a cold undertone. Also the bag has an old-style phone pocket.
> Hope you can recognize it!


That’s a Pillow bag (what it was known as until just recently, ‘the nodini’). V0N may be able to pull the color and year out of her encyclopedic brain, but your best bet would be to contact a BV SA and give them the (undecipherable to us) code and they can tell you exactly.


----------



## V0N1B2

sonyamorris said:


> Hello ladies
> Would appreciate your generous help to identify the year/color of this nodini bag.
> I just received it from eBay. The red color has a cold undertone. Also the bag has an old-style phone pocket.
> Hope you can recognize it!


It's one of either Blood, New Red or Fraise.
My money is on Fraise from Resort/Cruise 2013 (but it's not newer than that, IMO)
Enjoy it


----------



## sonyamorris

V0N1B2 said:


> It's one of either Blood, New Red or Fraise.
> My money is on Fraise from Resort/Cruise 2013 (but it's not newer than that, IMO)
> Enjoy it


Thank you! Will try.


----------



## ksuromax

my 2 cents - New Red has soft/warm orange-y undertone, it looks like Blood to me


----------



## isabellam

Hello
I was leading through an old magazine (August of 2013) and came across this photo and my jaw absolutely dropped.

Can anyone tell me anything about this bag? I have a long wish list for bags, but one glimpse of this bag has given me a new number one.

Has anyone seen this bag for sale anywhere?  What is the name of this bag?

Thanks for any help you can provide!!


----------



## isabellam

isabellam said:


> Hello
> I was leading through an old magazine (August of 2013) and came across this photo and my jaw absolutely dropped.
> 
> Can anyone tell me anything about this bag? I have a long wish list for bags, but one glimpse of this bag has given me a new number one.
> 
> Has anyone seen this bag for sale anywhere?  What is the name of this bag?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide!!


----------



## V0N1B2

isabellam said:


> View attachment 4038617
> View attachment 4038617
> View attachment 4038618


This treatment on this bag was called Nappa Rafialana from Fall/Winter 2013 and I have never seen this particular bag in the resale market that I can remember. It had Ayers trim if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## isabellam

V0N1B2 said:


> This treatment on this bag was called Nappa Rafialana from Fall/Winter 2013 and I have never seen this particular bag in the resale market that I can remember. It had Ayers trim if I’m not mistaken.


Interesting!  This "Nappa Rafialana" -  the name maybe seems to mean rafia/straw. lana/wool, and nappa/leather are involved somehow.  Could you explain?  Also, I don't know what "Ayers trim" is. 
Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

isabellam said:


> Interesting!  This "Nappa Rafialana" -  the name maybe seems to mean rafia/straw. lana/wool, and nappa/leather are involved somehow.  Could you explain?  Also, I don't know what "Ayers trim" is.
> Thank you


*Rafialana *- warp-knitted nappa, wool and rafia.
*Ayers *- snakeskin, specifically Homalopsis Buccata, puffy-faced water snake.


----------



## isabellam

V0N1B2 said:


> *Rafialana *- warp-knitted nappa, wool and rafia.
> *Ayers *- snakeskin, specifically Homalopsis Buccata, puffy-faced water snake.


Thank you for the explanation!  You've given me a few more clues I can use as I embark on this (likely fruitless) search.


----------



## dolali

Hello ladies! what color is this?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...266431?hash=item1ca8deedbf:g:Q8EAAOSw-YZa3CC7

edit: Read description and pocket inside has been removed. Not sure I like that, but still would like to know the color. Looks "brownish" on my monitor, and not pink. Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Hello ladies! what color is this?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...266431?hash=item1ca8deedbf:g:Q8EAAOSw-YZa3CC7
> edit: Read description and pocket inside has been removed. Not sure I like that, but still would like to know the color. Looks "brownish" on my monitor, and not pink. Thanks!


It’s Truffle from Fall/Winter 2009 
There might he pics of Truffle in the reference library in the colour section under “Browns”


----------



## dolali

Thank you for your quick response VON



V0N1B2 said:


> It’s Truffle from Fall/Winter 2009
> There might he pics of Truffle in the reference library in the colour section under “Browns”


----------



## indiaink

dolali said:


> Thank you for your quick response VON


If you're gonna get this - use the eBay code and make up for that missing pocket...


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> If you're gonna get this - use the eBay code and make up for that missing pocket...



I thought about it, but I think is more brownish that I would like! I am looking thoughthanks for the coupon info !


----------



## sonyamorris

Dear ladies! Just received this beautiful Cervo Hobo.
It’s from 2009 (amazing condition, still has the odor of new BV thing!)
Would like to know the exact color name. Any ideas?


----------



## V0N1B2

sonyamorris said:


> Dear ladies! Just received this beautiful Cervo Hobo.
> It’s from 2009 (amazing condition, still has the odor of new BV thing!)
> Would like to know the exact color name. Any ideas?


It's Elephant from Fall/Winter 2009


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Dear ladies! Just received this beautiful Cervo Hobo.
> It’s from 2009 (amazing condition, still has the odor of new BV thing!)
> Would like to know the exact color name. Any ideas?


Twins!! my  for cervo hobos started with the same bag, my very first hobo!


----------



## sonyamorris

V0N1B2 said:


> It's Elephant from Fall/Winter 2009


I guessed Thank you so much, VON!



ksuromax said:


> Twins!! my  for cervo hobos started with the same bag, my very first hobo!


What a sophisticated color. Happy to be a bag twin!


----------



## JJJcam

Congratulations on your, new to you, bag! I love love love the pebbled leather and this color is rich.


----------



## princesscathryn

Hi all!

Saw this available online for a pretty good price... since I’m not familiar with Bottega, does anyone know what type of material is this? How does it hold up?

From the pics I could tell it doesn’t look like leather.

Any inputs would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## shopaholicious

Looks like grosgrain.  You can check out the reference thread for metallic color.


----------



## V0N1B2

princesscathryn said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Saw this available online for a pretty good price... since I’m not familiar with Bottega, does anyone know what type of material is this? How does it hold up?
> 
> From the pics I could tell it doesn’t look like leather.
> 
> Any inputs would be appreciated. Thank you!


Looks like a Brunito(?) Gros Grain Mini Wallet.
It is leather - I think Nappa (lambskin)
Several people on the forum have this treatment on either bags or wallets.  I'm sure they'll chime in...


----------



## princesscathryn

Thank you!


----------



## shopaholicious

Here is an early discussion of the grosgrain effect.  

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/armatura-rame-leather-or-grosgrain.417893/page-2#post-9839749


----------



## Mousse

I’m confirming that the wallet is Nappa. V0N confirmed that the color is Brunito. I have several pieces in the same treatment in Argento - zip around wallet, small L -zip wallet, double knot bracelet and pillow bag. All are wearing very well. Argento and Brunito can be difficult to distinguish unless they are side by side.


----------



## ninama

_•
Greetings, ladies! Any ID info on this one would be much appreciated. She's been loved on, but I like her anyway.  Thank you!_
•


----------



## msd_bags

Hi could you help me please with the size, color and year of this Pillow? I’m almost 5’4”. Thanks ladies! (First photo is under warm light while 2nd is under cool daylight lamp.)


----------



## V0N1B2

ninama said:


> _•_
> _Greetings, ladies! Any ID info on this one would be much appreciated. She's been loved on, but I like her anyway.  Thank you!_
> •
> View attachment 4096881
> View attachment 4096882
> View attachment 4096883
> View attachment 4096884
> View attachment 4096885


Bottega Veneta bags traditionally do not have a model name - especially bags of this age. Unfortunately all I can tell you is that it's from somewhere between the mid-90's and 2003.


----------



## V0N1B2

msd_bags said:


> Hi could you help me please with the size, color and year of this Pillow? I’m almost 5’4”. Thanks ladies! (First photo is under warm light while 2nd is under cool daylight lamp.)
> View attachment 4099323
> 
> View attachment 4099324


It looks like a regular ol' Nodini Messenger Bag - colour might be Corot. A photo of the interior heatstamp and authenticity tag would confirm it.


----------



## msd_bags

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like a regular ol' Nodini Messenger Bag - colour might be Corot. A photo of the interior heatstamp and authenticity tag would confirm it.



Thanks for looking! Here are the additional pictures.






And could tou tell what year is this from? Thanks again!


----------



## V0N1B2

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for looking! Here are the additional pictures.
> View attachment 4099859
> 
> View attachment 4099860
> 
> View attachment 4099861
> 
> And could tou tell what year is this from? Thanks again!


Okay, I don't think it's Corot - it looked like it in the dressing room photo.
Your Nodini Messenger is probably Byzantine from Fall 2015, I think?


----------



## msd_bags

V0N1B2 said:


> Okay, I don't think it's Corot - it looked like it in the dressing room photo.
> Your Nodini Messenger is probably Byzantine from Fall 2015, I think?



Thanks very much V0N1B2! This is my first BV. [emoji3]


----------



## H’sKisses

I know I’ve seen this style before, but I can’t remember if it has an official name or not... would anyone know? It looks like it’s a good size and can fit quite a few things. TIA!


----------



## ninama

V0N1B2 said:


> Bottega Veneta bags traditionally do not have a model name - especially bags of this age. Unfortunately all I can tell you is that it's from somewhere between the mid-90's and 2003.




Thanks, Von!


----------



## sonyamorris

Just added this lovely clutch to my collection.
Dear ladies, what year/collection could it be?


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I know I’ve seen this style before, but I can’t remember if it has an official name or not... would anyone know? It looks like it’s a good size and can fit quite a few things. TIA!
> View attachment 4105065


As with virtually all Bottega Veneta bags, this has no official name.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> As with virtually all Bottega Veneta bags, this has no official name.
> View attachment 4109864



Thanks, Von!


----------



## V0N1B2

sonyamorris said:


> Just added this lovely clutch to my collection.
> Dear ladies, what year/collection could it be?


It's the Gainsboro Cervo Perlato Ayers Clutch from Fall/Winter 2012


----------



## sonyamorris

V0N1B2 said:


> It's the Gainsboro Cervo Perlato Ayers Clutch from Fall/Winter 2012


Oh wow, another Cervo! I’ll become a cervo’s collector
Thank you, I appreciate so much your precious help


----------



## westvillage

Greetings ... would you be able to tell me the color name of this Veneta from the tag?  Thank you so much.


----------



## V0N1B2

westvillage said:


> Greetings ... would you be able to tell me the color name of this Veneta from the tag?  Thank you so much.
> View attachment 4110348


I haven’t got a clue but since that Medium Veneta looks to be from around 2007, I’d guess maybe Scala?
Scala in Nappa resembled Appia a bit, and that’s what this bag might look like in daylight. Hard to say. 
It’s difficult to judge colours in studio lighting. If you buy it, post pics outside or in front of a window in natural light. 
Sorry


----------



## westvillage

V0N1B2 said:


> I haven’t got a clue but since that Medium Veneta looks to be from around 2007, I’d guess maybe Scala?
> Scala in Nappa resembled Appia a bit, and that’s what this bag might look like in daylight. Hard to say.
> It’s difficult to judge colours in studio lighting. If you buy it, post pics outside or in front of a window in natural light.
> Sorry



Thanks very much. I owned an Appia and sold it, with regrets now. I’m hunting that color (it doesn’t come up much anymore) or something in a terra-cotta shade but not too pink.  This one looks close. I’m still  unsure if I should just wait (and wait) for a seller who knows definitively the bag’s color. Thanks again.


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi All! I impulsively did a BIN on an old BV wallet (will post for authentication when I receive it), but was hoping someone could help ID the color it could possibly be. I did a search for Ottone since that’s what I was thinking, but there are so many kinds that now I’m not sure.

TIA!


----------



## Mousse

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi All! I impulsively did a BIN on an old BV wallet (will post for authentication when I receive it), but was hoping someone could help ID the color it could possibly be. I did a search for Ottone since that’s what I was thinking, but there are so many kinds that now I’m not sure.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4111498



I’ll take a photo of one of my ottone BVs when I have natural light in the morning. The wallet might be ottone but it doesn’t appear to have the ottone metallic sparkle. Do you have a photo of the tag?


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> I’ll take a photo of one of my ottone BVs when I have natural light in the morning. The wallet might be ottone but it doesn’t appear to have the ottone metallic sparkle. Do you have a photo of the tag?



Thanks!

I haven’t received it yet, but I will post in the authentication thread when I do. It was $32 so I didn’t think and just clicked ‍♀️ 

I was looking for “beater” wallet, and something smaller than my big double zip BV, that I could stick in the diaper bag without having to sorry about scratches and snags and heaven knows what fluids [emoji23] I started looking for a small LV mono or epi but of course had to stop and look at BVs first. Came across this and figured well, at $32, it can be a beater.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> I’ll take a photo of one of my ottone BVs when I have natural light in the morning. The wallet might be ottone but it doesn’t appear to have the ottone metallic sparkle. Do you have a photo of the tag?



It is Ottone which is a color and a skin
Ottone is goat skin


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> It is Ottone which is a color and a skin
> Ottone is goat skin



Thank you for the explanation! I did a search for Ottone and I got a little confused so I ended up just looking at all the pretty pictures! [emoji4]


----------



## Mousse

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I haven’t received it yet, but I will post in the authentication thread when I do. It was $32 so I didn’t think and just clicked ‍♀️
> 
> I was looking for “beater” wallet, and something smaller than my big double zip BV, that I could stick in the diaper bag without having to sorry about scratches and snags and heaven knows what fluids [emoji23] I started looking for a small LV mono or epi but of course had to stop and look at BVs first. Came across this and figured well, at $32, it can be a beater.



Here’s an ottone photo.


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> Here’s an ottone photo.
> View attachment 4111906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE ]
> 
> That’s a pretty, deep gold!


----------



## Mousse

Ottone is such a wonderful BV color. I have a cabat, a large zip wallet, a large pouch, a knot bracelet, and a lanyard. You might say I’m addicted to it. Goatskin is a very durable leather.


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> Ottone is such a wonderful BV color. I have a cabat, a large zip wallet, a large pouch, a knot bracelet, and a lanyard. You might say I’m addicted to it. Goatskin is a very durable leather.



Ottone family pic?!?!?! [emoji4]


----------



## Mousse

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ottone family pic?!?!?! [emoji4]



I have previously posted photos in the metallic family reference thread.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mia Taylor said:


> Hi ladies! Is anyone aware of this vogue and color? i might like to get a lot of data on this bag! TIA!
> View attachment 4112555


We can all guess at the colour but a photo of the authenticity tag will tell you everything you ever wanted to know about this bag. 
Help me, help you.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Hi! I ran across this clutch/tote. Does anyone have any idea when this was made?


----------



## septembersiren

LilMissCutie said:


> Hi! I ran across this clutch/tote. Does anyone have any idea when this was made?



Is there a tag inside?
Try looking in the inside pocket or in the clutch
Then post a pic


----------



## LilMissCutie

septembersiren said:


> Is there a tag inside?
> Try looking in the inside pocket or in the clutch
> Then post a pic



I'm traveling but will look when I get back!


----------



## serenityneow

Does anyone recognize the lovely blue color on this Olimpia?  Thank you [emoji120].

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172811833164


----------



## V0N1B2

serenityneow said:


> Does anyone recognize the lovely blue color on this Olimpia?  Thank you [emoji120].
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172811833164


This is *probaby* Signal Blue? there weren't many colours, esp. Blues that were done in this particular style. Unless it was a more recent bag that was purchased at a BV Outlet.  They may or may not offer this style there in more current seasonal colours.


----------



## serenityneow

V0N1B2 said:


> This is *probaby* Signal Blue? there weren't many colours, esp. Blues that were done in this particular style. Unless it was a more recent bag that was purchased at a BV Outlet.  They may or may not offer this style there in more current seasonal colours.



Thank you.


----------



## LilMissCutie

LilMissCutie said:


> I'm traveling but will look when I get back!


----------



## septembersiren

This is authentic 
I have no idea what year or color it is
I think it might have been made for the outlet 
It is lovely


----------



## LilMissCutie

septembersiren said:


> This is authentic
> I have no idea what year or color it is
> I think it might have been made for the outlet
> It is lovely



Hi! Were you talking to me? If so awesome. I'm keeping it in my other bags in case I need another bag in a pinch


----------



## SDC2003

Hello, I just purchased this bag. Is there anyone who can identify how old it is and the color? Thank you!


----------



## SDC2003

SDC2003 said:


> View attachment 4163292
> View attachment 4163293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I just purchased this bag. Is there anyone who can identify how old it is and the color? Thank you!


Have the answer from Von in another thread. Thank you!


----------



## andymey

Hi everyone, I need help identifying this bag and the color please. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## V0N1B2

andymey said:


> Hi everyone, I need help identifying this bag and the color please. Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164009


It’s a small Capri Tote. The colour might be Old Petra? couldn’t say... It looks like Opera but I don’t think it is. It’s an old colour, from around 2007. The colour is written on the authenticity tag. Post that, and you’ll have your answer.


----------



## magdalinka

Dearest Bottega experts. I have been looking for the right baby Olimpia for a while and finally got this one. I am trying to figure out which blue it is, please help. the tag reads as follows: b05243250m. Thank you for your time. 

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-olimpia-bottega-veneta-handbag-6003049.shtml


----------



## Mousse

magdalinka said:


> Dearest Bottega experts. I have been looking for the right baby Olimpia for a while and finally got this one. I am trying to figure out which blue it is, please help. the tag reads as follows: b05243250m. Thank you for your time.
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-olimpia-bottega-veneta-handbag-6003049.shtml



It’s hard to 100% ID because phone and computer screens vary. Since this is nappa leather, I’m guessing it might be electrique. Electrique has a subdued tone in nappa.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Can someone help me ID this? The seller said it's 2009 limited edition


----------



## magdalinka

Mousse said:


> It’s hard to 100% ID because phone and computer screens vary. Since this is nappa leather, I’m guessing it might be electrique. Electrique has a subdued tone in nappa.


Thank you so much! Will go research some more...


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy Luppy said:


> Can someone help me ID this? The seller said it's 2009 limited edition


It was called BV Mosaic.


----------



## katskiofoz

Hi All, 
I'm looking at buying this bottega at auction but I can't see it in person before hand so just seeing if I could get some feedback. Its from a reputable auction house that I've bought an authetic Givenchy from before but all I have to go on is the following: 

*"A VINTAGE LONG STRAP BAG BY BOTTEGA VENETA* 
Styled in tan Intrecciato leather, 19.5 x 26 x 5cm. "

I just haven't been able to find any other example online that matches. The price guide is about right for a small vintage bag going off past sales on Therealreal but I just would like to see at least one other example of it out in the wild to be sure that its authentic. Has anyone else come across this particular style with the top clasp rather than a zip?  Also any idea of what year it might be from? It looks like a possible precursor to the messenger but the straps don't match. 
Its exactly what I've been looking for and most likely will get anyway bit would be good to know first! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bagzcloset

Hi, anybody know what bag is this and from which year? Thanks.


----------



## Bagzcloset




----------



## missjenny2679

Does anyone happen to have an info on this bag? [emoji4]


----------



## V0N1B2

missjenny2679 said:


> Does anyone happen to have an info on this bag? [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174934
> View attachment 4174935


I think it was called the Leggero Shoulder Bag. There was also a satchel/tote. The colour might be New Red, I think? and it's from the same season as Walnut (whenever that was, I can't remember - Fall 2013?)
'Course, Leggero probably only referred to the lightweight calfskin, but there's a place for you to start...


----------



## missjenny2679

V0N1B2 said:


> I think it was called the Leggero Shoulder Bag. There was also a satchel/tote. The colour might be New Red, I think? and it's from the same season as Walnut (whenever that was, I can't remember - Fall 2013?)
> 'Course, Leggero probably only referred to the lightweight calfskin, but there's a place for you to start...



Thank you so much!! I just purchased it last night, and I’m so excited! The red looks amazing...at least I hope!


----------



## dolali

I have received the Large Cervo Loop that was kindly authenticated by VON:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

This bag has no hint of "red wine" color as stated in the the title of the auction. Its definitely on the brown color spectrum. I called BV in SF but the woman who answered my call, after taking  a while to check the serial number, said it was China Red. She was  not familiar with the Large Cervo Loop,  and asked me several times to describe the shape to her.   Here are some pictures I just took - inside and outside, although its around 6pm here so not too bright of daylight. I wonder if someone here can ID the color? Many Thanks!


----------



## piosavsfan

Anyone know what color this is? Thank you in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone know what color this is? Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176360
> View attachment 4176361


It looks like Corot, but it could also maybe be Byzantine, although I have never seen either of those colours in Cervo, and Cervo colours tand to take the dye a little differently. 
With these new tags, and without anyone knowing when an item was purchased or from where... it’s a mystery that only Bottega Veneta can answer with any certainty.


----------



## piosavsfan

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like Corot, but it could also maybe be Byzantine, although I have never seen either of those colours in Cervo, and Cervo colours tand to take the dye a little differently.
> With these new tags, and without anyone knowing when an item was purchased or from where... it’s a mystery that only Bottega Veneta can answer with any certainty.


Thank you. I didn't even think of asking BV directly but I just chatted with them and they confirmed it is Corot. Good eye!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello! I’m having this authenticated in the other thread, but hoping someone would know what color it’s supposed to be? I used to have a zippy card case that looked similar, but I can’t remember the name. Uluru?
TIA!!!


----------



## septembersiren

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello! I’m having this authenticated in the other thread, but hoping someone would know what color it’s supposed to be? I used to have a zippy card case that looked similar, but I can’t remember the name. Uluru?
> TIA!!!
> View attachment 4178857



It’s not Uluru


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello! I’m having this authenticated in the other thread, but hoping someone would know what color it’s supposed to be? I used to have a zippy card case that looked similar, but I can’t remember the name. Uluru?
> TIA!!!
> View attachment 4178857


Guessing a colour under studio lighting is notoriously difficult. If I had to make my best guess, I would say Burnt Red from... I can’t remember offhand (I’m at work so I’m going off memory)... 2015? It’s the same season as the Nappa Glimmer line and also same year as the tri-colour Cabat that @grietje bought that season.
It’s not Blood, and it doesn’t look like Vesuvio, New Red, or China Red. (nor do I think it could be)
Hope that helps a little bit


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Guessing a colour under studio lighting is notoriously difficult. If I had to make my best guess, I would say Burnt Red from... I can’t remember offhand (I’m at work so I’m going off memory)... 2015? It’s the same season as the Nappa Glimmer line and also same year as the tri-colour Cabat that @grietje bought that season.
> It’s not Blood, and it doesn’t look like Vesuvio, New Red, or China Red. (nor do I think it could be)
> Hope that helps a little bit



Yes, thank you! I will do a search for Burnt Red and see... it does look a little orangey to me, so that makes sense!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, may i know if you received the bag?? I came across this bag too & not much info on it. Would like to hear your opinion on this. Size, functionality, is it comfy to carry, easy to access to things?

Thank you  



missjenny2679 said:


> Does anyone happen to have an info on this bag? [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174934
> View attachment 4174935


----------



## dabbleinpurses

Hello. I took a picture of this bag I saw at a Bottega Veneta outlet in the UK earlier this summer. I live in the US. Now I can’t find the bag on the Bottega Veneta website or other websites that sell the brand. I know that the bag doesn’t have a specific name, but I was wondering if any of you knowledgeable people knew anything about this bag that might help me locate again. In case it’s hard to tell from the picture, it is a medium-large shoulder bag, and I took a picture of it in a chocolate color.


----------



## V0N1B2

dabbleinpurses said:


> View attachment 4183955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I took a picture of this bag I saw at a Bottega Veneta outlet in the UK earlier this summer. I live in the US. Now I can’t find the bag on the Bottega Veneta website or other websites that sell the brand. I know that the bag doesn’t have a specific name, but I was wondering if any of you knowledgeable people knew anything about this bag that might help me locate again. In case it’s hard to tell from the picture, it is a medium-large shoulder bag, and I took a picture of it in a chocolate color.


This bag is probably an outlet exclusive, not available in department stores or BV boutiques. It’s not a style I have seen “out there”. I think your best bet would be to contact one of the Bottega outlets now that you’re back in the US (not sure what part of the country you’re in). You could call Cristina at Woodbury in NY and either describe the purse to her, or ask for her Whatsapp # (if you have that) and text the photo to her. Her number is: (845) 928-4563. You could also contact an outlet closer to you if that’s more convenient. 
Good Luck!


----------



## septembersiren

dabbleinpurses said:


> View attachment 4183955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I took a picture of this bag I saw at a Bottega Veneta outlet in the UK earlier this summer. I live in the US. Now I can’t find the bag on the Bottega Veneta website or other websites that sell the brand. I know that the bag doesn’t have a specific name, but I was wondering if any of you knowledgeable people knew anything about this bag that might help me locate again. In case it’s hard to tell from the picture, it is a medium-large shoulder bag, and I took a picture of it in a chocolate color.



I don’t think it is an outlet bag
I think it looks like what we called the flap over bag
It is not in production any more
I think they stopped making it in 2009 or 2010
Probably why you saw it in the outlet


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi, all! Would anyone be able to tell if this is New Light Grey or New Steel? 

I’m leaning towards NLG, simply because my search for New Steel got me photos of it looking taupe-y in some shots... does anyone have the baseball hobo in either color that can compare, maybe the interior of that will help narrow it down?

TIA!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi, all! Would anyone be able to tell if this is New Light Grey or New Steel?
> 
> I’m leaning towards NLG, simply because my search for New Steel got me photos of it looking taupe-y in some shots... does anyone have the baseball hobo in either color that can compare, maybe the interior of that will help narrow it down?
> 
> TIA!
> View attachment 4186972


It would be New Light Grey. I believe this silhouette was discontinued before Steel made its second debut last season.
I don’t know that this style was offered in Ardoise, and it’s a bit too dark to be Shadow. 
Steel in all its various namesakes is and was a true taupe.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> It would be New Light Grey. I believe this silhouette was discontinued before Steel made its second debut last season.
> I don’t know that this style was offered in Ardoise, and it’s a bit too dark to be Shadow.
> Steel in all its various namesakes is and was a true taupe.



Thanks, Von! As always, I’m in awe of (and very thankful for!) all that info in your head!!! [emoji4]


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks, Von! As always, I’m in awe of (and very thankful for!) all that info in your head!!! [emoji4]


You’re welcome. 
It’s not necessarily correct, and the only way to know for sure is to ask BV what the colour is. I think @muchstuff and @jburgh both have this bag in NLG. The one I have seen in person looks a bit lighter than your pics but lighting is everything.


----------



## dabbleinpurses

V0N1B2 said:


> This bag is probably an outlet exclusive, not available in department stores or BV boutiques. It’s not a style I have seen “out there”. I think your best bet would be to contact one of the Bottega outlets now that you’re back in the US (not sure what part of the country you’re in). You could call Cristina at Woodbury in NY and either describe the purse to her, or ask for her Whatsapp # (if you have that) and text the photo to her. Her number is: (845) 928-4563. You could also contact an outlet closer to you if that’s more convenient.
> Good Luck!


Thanks for your reply. I do live in the vicinity of Woodbury, so I will check with them. Are Bottega Veneta outlet exclusives typically lower quality than their main collection? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## dabbleinpurses

septembersiren said:


> I don’t think it is an outlet bag
> I think it looks like what we called the flap over bag
> It is not in production any more
> I think they stopped making it in 2009 or 2010
> Probably why you saw it in the outlet


Thanks for your reply. I hope I can find that bag again!


----------



## V0N1B2

dabbleinpurses said:


> Thanks for your reply. I do live in the vicinity of Woodbury, so I will check with them. Are Bottega Veneta outlet exclusives typically lower quality than their main collection? Thanks again for your help!


Lucky you!
The items Bottega Veneta makes for their outlets are made in the same atelier/factory as the full-price Boutique items. One of the main differences is that the majority of bags "made for outlet" have a cotton lining as opposed to a suede lining.  The quality and craftsmanship is no different, really. I don't believe there are enough items produced every year (that go unsold, and thus sent to outlets), to keep the outlets full of stuff to sell.  So generally, Bottega will often produce some styles that are available only at outlets.  The Capri Bag and Pyramid are examples. They will produce such bags, belts, and SLGs (for example) in current colours as well as past season colours. You will sometimes find colours like Rosa Shock and other out of season colours being sold in the outlets.  
In addition to the made for outlet bags, a lot of past season colours that didn't sell during that particular selling season can be found at the outlets. Bags in seasonal colours like Venetas, Gardas, Cestas, Romas etc.  There are also a lot of seasonal bags that are sent to the outlets. Now, I don't know this for a fact, but I'm pretty sure some of the exotics I've seen available at the outlets are bags I have not seen in stores.
I know some of the staff at the outlets (not necessarily BV) like to tell people that certain bags aren't made for the outlets - but rather come from boutiques - but I'll eat my weight in cheese if they can show me a Capri Tote that's been sold in boutiques since like 2008 
Hope that helps a little bit 

*PS: there is a similar bag, like the flap that @septembersiren mentioned above, for sale on Fashionphile - in LIMO!


----------



## missjenny2679

peacebabe said:


> Hello, may i know if you received the bag?? I came across this bag too & not much info on it. Would like to hear your opinion on this. Size, functionality, is it comfy to carry, easy to access to things?
> 
> Thank you



HI! I just saw this[emoji5] I am waiting to have the bag authenticated before I take off the tag...so I haven’t used it yet. I, too, could not find much info. It’s super cute though! I would like to know what type of leather it is...not sure how to find that out‍♀️


----------



## TotinScience

Dear ladies, 
Can you please help me ID these two lovelies? 

























Thanks a lot!!


----------



## TotinScience

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't believe there are enough items produced every year (that go unsold, and thus sent to outlets), to keep the outlets full of stuff to sell.


I just got my first BV (authenticated here and by all available evidence authentic) - the seller told me she got the bag at an outlet in Florida (the price tag she included from the store also supports that). It is a black new gen Montaigne with suede lining, so it's probably from early to middle of this decade? Do you think it could be one of the not sold at the boutique ones despite black being a stock and not a seasonal color? Thank you !


----------



## V0N1B2

TotinScience said:


> Dear ladies,
> Can you please help me ID these two lovelies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!!


For the first bag... I'm not sure. I'm on vacation so I don't have access to the info I probably need for this.
For the second bag, it's probably Maroon (?) from, I think Fall 2012.  It's lambskin (like the Violet Lambskin with PVC detail satchel that @Mousse has), and it's from the men's line of bags.  It, like pretty much the rest of Bottega Veneta bags, probably did not have an official name and was most likely called something like Lambskin Messenger Bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

TotinScience said:


> I just got my first BV (authenticated here and by all available evidence authentic) - the seller told me she got the bag at an outlet in Florida (the price tag she included from the store also supports that). It is a black new gen Montaigne with suede lining, so it's probably from early to middle of this decade? Do you think it could be one of the not sold at the boutique ones despite black being a stock and not a seasonal color? Thank you !


If you show me the heatstamp and underside of the zippers, I can make a better guess as to the year for you.
I think the Montaigne has now been discontinued, so it's very possible that the bags at the outlet would be transfers from boutiques. I don't think they are making Montaignes "for outlet" but I can't confirm that with absolute certainty.


----------



## TotinScience

@V0N1B2 , here it is! Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> You’re welcome.
> It’s not necessarily correct, and the only way to know for sure is to ask BV what the colour is. I think @muchstuff and @jburgh both have this bag in NLG. The one I have seen in person looks a bit lighter than your pics but lighting is everything.


Here's my NLG cervo hobo in two different lights...the last pic is the new steel I saw today at the BV store in Holt Renfrew.  As V0N states, it's a true taupe.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi, all! Would anyone be able to tell if this is New Light Grey or New Steel?
> 
> I’m leaning towards NLG, simply because my search for New Steel got me photos of it looking taupe-y in some shots... does anyone have the baseball hobo in either color that can compare, maybe the interior of that will help narrow it down?
> 
> TIA!
> View attachment 4186972


See post 2913, I forgot to quote you, sorry!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Here's my NLG cervo hobo in two different lights...the last pic is the new steel I saw today at the BV store in Holt Renfrew.  As V0N states, it's a true taupe.
> View attachment 4191168
> View attachment 4191169
> View attachment 4191174



Thank you! Based on your photos, it looks like NLG it is! 

I was all set to buy an LV Speedy B but my digging through old posts in the BV reference page distracted me and got me searching for a baseball hobo instead! Oh, well... ‍♀️ no crossbody this time around.

There’s a few Speedy Bs out there, but not as many baseball hobos (and I haven’t seen one in grey!) so I HAD to do it. It would have been a shame to miss out on such a pretty bag, right?! [emoji23]


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you! Based on your photos, it looks like NLG it is!
> 
> I was all set to buy an LV Speedy B but my digging through old posts in the BV reference page distracted me and got me searching for a baseball hobo instead! Oh, well... ‍♀️ no crossbody this time around.
> 
> There’s a few Speedy Bs out there, but not as many baseball hobos (and I haven’t seen one in grey!) so I HAD to do it. It would have been a shame to miss out on such a pretty bag, right?! [emoji23]


Absolutely. It’s really lovely in NLG.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> It would have been a shame to miss out on such a pretty bag, right?! [emoji23]



Definitely and since this style was discontinued, all the more you should get it. It's a wonderful bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

TotinScience said:


> @V0N1B2 , here it is! Thank you


I’m the absence of the heatstamp photo (asked, because I can’t remember if they changed it at some point), I would say this bag is probably from somewhere between 2012-2015-ish.


----------



## TotinScience

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m the absence of the heatstamp photo (asked, because I can’t remember if they changed it at some point), I would say this bag is probably from somewhere between 2012-2015-ish.


Really dumb question - is the heatstamp the embossed logo? In that case here it is! sorry about that


----------



## septembersiren

TotinScience said:


> Really dumb question - is the heatstamp the embossed logo? In that case here it is! sorry about that



Yes


----------



## southernbelle43

Regarding newbie confusion on terminology used in bag purchases, what the heck are "sizing marks"?


----------



## V0N1B2

southernbelle43 said:


> Regarding newbie confusion on terminology used in bag purchases, what the heck are "sizing marks"?


I think it refers to the indentations on the handle(s). Like around the holes where the little buckle thing goes.


----------



## southernbelle43

V0N1B2 said:


> I think it refers to the indentations on the handle(s). Like around the holes where the little buckle thing goes.


Aha, that sounds like something that would be normal?  I notice it on preowned bags when they are describing any damage, wear, etc. i have a lot to learn!


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> Aha, that sounds like something that would be normal?  I notice it on preowned bags when they are describing any damage, wear, etc. i have a lot to learn!


I've never heard that term before. I've sold bags that have dents from prior buckle adjustments but I didn't ever call them sizing marks.


----------



## septembersiren

I have never heard of sizing marks


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I've never heard that term before. I've sold bags that have dents from prior buckle adjustments but I didn't ever call them sizing marks.


I see ths a lot when I am looking at the resell site, Fashionphile, The Real Real, etc.


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies! What is this purple thing? I am just curious as of why it is so “inexpensive” by BV standards? 
https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix/products/women/handbags/bottega-veneta-hobo-161-162


----------



## septembersiren

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! What is this purple thing? I am just curious as of why it is so “inexpensive” by BV standards?
> https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix/products/women/handbags/bottega-veneta-hobo-161-162



I think it is the iron bag which is really a make up bag 
It can be used as a handbag


----------



## V0N1B2

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! What is this purple thing? I am just curious as of why it is so “inexpensive” by BV standards?
> https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix/products/women/handbags/bottega-veneta-hobo-161-162


It’s known as a Pillow Knot Hobo, and is available exclusively at the Bottega Veneta Outlets.
Looks like Violet Nappa to me. 

EDIT: I think there is also another name for this bag but the names escapes me at the moment.


----------



## TotinScience

@septembersiren, @V0N1B2 , thank you both so much! Based on the price and cotton lining I figured it was an outlet model as well .


----------



## H’sKisses

I am very intrigued by this pretty iridescent thing on the bay!!! Is anyone familiar with the style and color??? Is there really a color shift? And it says messenger, but is it a true crossbody that sits low enough? And is it one big compartmen inside, or several?


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I am very intrigued by this pretty iridescent thing on the bay!!! Is anyone familiar with the style and color??? Is there really a color shift? And it says messenger, but is it a true crossbody that sits low enough? And is it one big compartmen inside, or several?
> View attachment 4200416





Hershey'sKisses said:


> I am very intrigued by this pretty iridescent thing on the bay!!! Is anyone familiar with the style and color??? Is there really a color shift? And it says messenger, but is it a true crossbody that sits low enough? And is it one big compartmen inside, or several?
> View attachment 4200416


I don't know what colour it is, but it's from Early Fall 2010. The colour also came in a few other styles like a three-folded clutch and tote style bags with external pockets. 
The colour is iridescent and yes, has an almost degradé look to it.
There is one compartment inside.
The straps are adjustable so you can lengthen or shorten them, and you should be able to wear it as a true cross-body bag.
Have a boo in the Fall 2010 thread in the Reference Library - there might be some info and/or pics of the true colour and iridescent effect of this bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I am very intrigued by this pretty iridescent thing on the bay!!! Is anyone familiar with the style and color??? Is there really a color shift? And it says messenger, but is it a true crossbody that sits low enough? And is it one big compartmen inside, or several?
> View attachment 4200416


Here's a pic a poached off the web:


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know what colour it is, but it's from Early Fall 2010. The colour also came in a few other styles like a three-folded clutch and tote style bags with external pockets.
> The colour is iridescent and yes, has an almost degradé look to it.
> There is one compartment inside.
> The straps are adjustable so you can lengthen or shorten them, and you should be able to wear it as a true cross-body bag.
> Have a boo in the Fall 2010 thread in the Reference Library - there might be some info and/or pics of the true colour and iridescent effect of this bag.



Thanks!!! As always, I bow down to the knowledge and memory! [emoji4]

I looked at the fall 2010 thread and found the green iridescent “boob” bag, also searched the  messenger thread. Found a brown iridescent as well but couldn’t find purple. Unless this is brownish purple? Either way, so pretty! And so tempting. ☹️ haven’t had time to fully enjoy Greg just yet...


----------



## V0N1B2

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! What is this purple thing? I am just curious as of why it is so “inexpensive” by BV standards?
> https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix/products/women/handbags/bottega-veneta-hobo-161-162





V0N1B2 said:


> It’s known as a Pillow Knot Hobo, and is available exclusively at the Bottega Veneta Outlets.
> Looks like Violet Nappa to me.
> *EDIT: I think there is also another name for this bag but the name escapes me at the moment.*


Sofio Fiocco Hobo.
That's the name I think Bottega Veneta gave to that bag.
I knew I would remember it eventually


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks!!! As always, I bow down to the knowledge and memory! [emoji4]
> 
> I looked at the fall 2010 thread and found the green iridescent “boob” bag, also searched the  messenger thread. Found a brown iridescent as well but couldn’t find purple. Unless this is brownish purple? Either way, so pretty! And so tempting. ☹️ haven’t had time to fully enjoy Greg just yet...


Greg *snort* 
I have a metallic goatskin bag in Matita and it gives off kind of a purple-ish cast sometimes. The colour code for the bag pictured is from neither the brown nor the purple family (technically). BV does love to mess around with that stuff though, just to throw me off 
I have seen the Scarabee/Scarabeo colour in person but I have never seen that particular "Beetle Brown" colour so I can't say with any certainty if it's a true brown. I think it probably gives off a mauve-y cast just due to the fact that it's iridescent - the way the "sparkles" hit the light. I think a lot of those iridescent bags were Vitellino Lisse leather. 
Someone with Fall/Winter 2010 catalogues could probably identify the colour for you though.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Greg *snort*
> I have a metallic goatskin bag in Matita and it gives off kind of a purple-ish cast sometimes. The colour code for the bag pictured is from neither the brown nor the purple family (technically). BV does love to mess around with that stuff though, just to throw me off
> I have seen the Scarabee/Scarabeo colour in person but I have never seen that particular "Beetle Brown" colour so I can't say with any certainty if it's a true brown. I think it probably gives off a mauve-y cast just due to the fact that it's iridescent - the way the "sparkles" hit the light. I think a lot of those iridescent bags were Vitellino Lisse leather.
> Someone with Fall/Winter 2010 catalogues could probably identify the colour for you though.



I went through all 81 pages of the 2010 FW thread and found a photo with it, but no info on color/leather. 



I may start a separate thread asking if anyone has a FW 2010 catalogue... I honestly wasn’t looking for another bag so soon after scoring Greg, but I can’t this out of my head. I think I just need more info on it and I can get it out of my system. Maybe. [emoji23]


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I am very intrigued by this pretty iridescent thing on the bay!!! Is anyone familiar with the style and color??? Is there really a color shift? And it says messenger, but is it a true crossbody that sits low enough? And is it one big compartmen inside, or several?
> 
> View attachment 4200416


Is the seller Rebag? Its $20 less on their website. Plus they have a 10% off sale until tomorrow, code MILAN18.


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Is the seller Rebag? Its $20 less on their website. Plus they have a 10% off sale until tomorrow, code MILAN18.



Yes!!! I didn’t know they had a separate site!?!?! Hold, please...


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Yes!!! I didn’t know they had a separate site!?!?! Hold, please...


They used to be Trendlee, here's the link:
https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...er-with-intrecciato-detail-medium936618401649


----------



## H’sKisses

Uuuugggghhhhh..... I really want it if it’s the iridescent purple it’s described to be. But I can’t find any info on this color for FW 2010, just the green and brown iridescent... so I’m thinking it may be brown. Which doesn’t excite me as much as the purple... I can return it, but they’ll charge me shipping both ways, $20 coming to me and probably $20 shipping back. Decisions decisions. First world problems, I know. ☹️


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Uuuugggghhhhh..... I really want it if it’s the iridescent purple it’s described to be. But I can’t find any info on this color for FW 2010, just the green and brown iridescent... so I’m thinking it may be brown. Which doesn’t excite me as much as the purple... I can return it, but they’ll charge me shipping both ways, $20 coming to me and probably $20 shipping back. Decisions decisions. First world problems, I know. ☹️


Truly...


----------



## septembersiren

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Uuuugggghhhhh..... I really want it if it’s the iridescent purple it’s described to be. But I can’t find any info on this color for FW 2010, just the green and brown iridescent... so I’m thinking it may be brown. Which doesn’t excite me as much as the purple... I can return it, but they’ll charge me shipping both ways, $20 coming to me and probably $20 shipping back. Decisions decisions. First world problems, I know. ☹️



It think it is Gladiola 
I think I had described it as a brown with purple undertones but on thinking about it 
It wasn’t a brown but more a purple black 
VON will know


----------



## serenityneow

Does anyone know what this burgundy color is?  Sorry for the link, but I can’t seem to copy a picture from the website.  
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-olimpia-bottega-veneta-handbag-6195284.shtml


----------



## V0N1B2

serenityneow said:


> Does anyone know what this burgundy color is?  Sorry for the link, but I can’t seem to copy a picture from the website.
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-olimpia-bottega-veneta-handbag-6195284.shtml


I can't see any pictures except for the main one so it's hard to see the colour properly, but based on what I can see, I would say it's Aubergine from Fall 2014.


----------



## serenityneow

Thank you, Von.


----------



## sonyamorris

Hello, dear ladies.
I have a question not about ID, but similar, maybe it is a right thread to ask.
I found this BV wallet in lovely color, but I see here under the card slot a “B.V.” initials so I want to ask what is it.
Could it be a personalization or an outlet mark?
Could it be a “red flag”? The wallet is in great condition and overall seems to be a original one.
Thanks!


----------



## Mousse

sonyamorris said:


> Hello, dear ladies.
> I have a question not about ID, but similar, maybe it is a right thread to ask.
> I found this BV wallet in lovely color, but I see here under the card slot a “B.V.” initials so I want to ask what is it.
> Could it be a personalization or an outlet mark?
> Could it be a “red flag”? The wallet is in great condition and overall seems to be a original one.
> Thanks!



Do you have photos of the tag and the BV heat stamp? Outlet stamps are much smaller.


----------



## jburgh

sonyamorris said:


> Hello, dear ladies.
> I have a question not about ID, but similar, maybe it is a right thread to ask.
> I found this BV wallet in lovely color, but I see here under the card slot a “B.V.” initials so I want to ask what is it.
> Could it be a personalization or an outlet mark?
> Could it be a “red flag”? The wallet is in great condition and overall seems to be a original one.
> Thanks!


Sonya,
Could you please post this in the Authenticate this thread?  That is a much better place because you are really asking about the wallet authenticity.  Thanks!


----------



## sonyamorris

Mousse said:


> Do you have photos of the tag and the BV heat stamp? Outlet stamps are much smaller.


Have asked a seller, but nothing for now.



jburgh said:


> Sonya,
> Could you please post this in the Authenticate this thread?  That is a much better place because you are really asking about the wallet authenticity.  Thanks!


Thank you, of course!


----------



## muchstuff

I thought my fortune cookie bag was tourmaline until I received my new to me tourmaline Veneta...The Veneta is quite a bit darker. The fortune cookie is closer to my ink Cabat but still not quite the same. No year on the fortune cookie tag, anyone want to hazard a guess as to colour? First pic is ink on the left, fortune cookie on the right. Second pic is tourmaline on the left, fortune cookie on the right, the light had changed and it looks completely different so I don't know how helpful these pics are ...the colour of the fortune cookie is probably closer on the second pic.


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> I thought my fortune cookie bag was tourmaline until I received my new to me tourmaline Veneta...The Veneta is quite a bit darker. The fortune cookie is closer to my ink Cabat but still not quite the same. No year on the fortune cookie tag, anyone want to hazard a guess as to colour? First pic is ink on the left, fortune cookie on the right. Second pic is tourmaline on the left, fortune cookie on the right, the light had changed and it looks completely different so I don't know how helpful these pics are ...the colour of the fortune cookie is probably closer on the second pic.
> View attachment 4214186
> 
> View attachment 4214188



It looks like my ink Montaigne...but clearly not ink if it’s different from your Cabat... sorry no help here.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> It looks like my ink Montaigne...but clearly not ink if it’s different from your Cabat... sorry no help here.


What colour is the lining of your bag?


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> What colour is the lining of your bag?



Purple


----------



## septembersiren

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Purple



Post a pic of the tag and we will be able to give you a definitive answer
But Ink came with a purple lining


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> Post a pic of the tag and we will be able to give you a definitive answer
> But Ink came with a purple lining



Sorry for the confusion, I just reread my post and realized it’s not clear. 

I meant that muchstuff’s Cookie must not be ink if it’s a different shade from the ink Cabat... my Montaigne was confirmed Ink somewhere on this thread a while back... 
the Cookie bag looks like Ink in photos but we know those are very deceiving. Still pretty, though, whatever blue it is!!! [emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I just reread my post and realized it’s not clear.
> 
> I meant that muchstuff’s Cookie must not be ink if it’s a different shade from the ink Cabat... my Montaigne was confirmed Ink somewhere on this thread a while back...
> the Cookie bag looks like Ink in photos but we know those are very deceiving. Still pretty, though, whatever blue it is!!! [emoji4]





septembersiren said:


> Post a pic of the tag and we will be able to give you a definitive answer
> But Ink came with a purple lining[/QUOTE
> Yes my Cabat pouch also has a purple lining. The fortune cookie however does not. Just a cloth lining in beige. @septembersiren if you were referring to my post the tag is a one liner, what year did they start? Is there any point in posting a pic?


----------



## septembersiren

[emoji106]
I think they went to the new tag in 2011 
Ink was from 2010 
I think
I am not at home so I can’t tell you right now but single # tags don’t tell us anythingk


----------



## V0N1B2

Made for outlet bags are done in whatever colour the factory feels like making. They do colours that sell. They do not follow seasonal colours. They make bags like Capri Totes in Hot Pink (presumably but not necessarily Rosa Shock) for sale in outlets every single year. Same thing for the Tote bags with the intrecciato sides that have the zipper on top. The boutique version of the bag came in whatever seasonal colour was offered - the outlet version (with the zipper) is available in colours that sell well in outlets. Unless you are buying what I would call a boutique transfer - as in bags that were left over at the end of the season - there is little guarantee of knowing what season/colour a made for outlet bag is, since those bags don't technically come to boutiques seasonally.
All anyone can say with absolute certainly is that your bag was made after Spring 2012 and its some shade of blue. What country it was actually purchased in, for what price, and what colour, is only something Bottega Veneta inventory control can answer with a scan of the authenticity tag.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Made for outlet bags are done in whatever colour the factory feels like making. They do colours that sell. They do not follow seasonal colours. They make bags like Capri Totes in Hot Pink (presumably but not necessarily Rosa Shock) for sale in outlets every single year. Same thing for the Tote bags with the intrecciato sides that have the zipper on top. The boutique version of the bag came in whatever seasonal colour was offered - the outlet version (with the zipper) is available in colours that sell well in outlets. Unless you are buying what I would call a boutique transfer - as in bags that were left over at the end of the season - there is little guarantee of knowing what season/colour a made for outlet bag is, since those bags don't technically come to boutiques seasonally.
> All anyone can say with absolute certainly is that your bag was made after Spring 2012 and its some shade of blue. What country it was actually purchased in, for what price, and what colour, is only something Bottega Veneta inventory control can answer with a scan of the authenticity tag.





septembersiren said:


> [emoji106]
> I think they went to the new tag in 2011
> Ink was from 2010
> I think
> I am not at home so I can’t tell you right now but single # tags don’t tell us anythingk


Thanks ladies. Can you clarify for me then how you tell an outlet fortune cookie from a non-outlet fortune cookie? V0N you said the outlet ones have a zipper, do you mean the dividing one inside the bag, that divides it into two sections? Does the non-outlet bag have the suede lining and no divider inside or what? (I'd also call it purple rather than blue if I had to name it).


----------



## V0N1B2

There's no such thing to my knowledge as a non-outlet "Fortune Cookie" bag. This silhouette is made specifically for the outlet and sold nowhere but a Bottega Veneta outlet store.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> There's no such thing to my knowledge as a non-outlet "Fortune Cookie" bag. This silhouette is made specifically for the outlet and sold nowhere but a Bottega Veneta outlet store.


At the risk of hijacking the ID thread, can you please educate me re: outlet? Having never been an outlet person I confess to a complete lack of understanding. Would I be correct tin assuming that BV makes the outlet bags to reach and wider (and shallower-pocketed) audience? Do they compromise on quality with the outlet bags? (as I mentioned, my fortune cookie has a cloth lining). Do they make styles that are sold in both outlet and non-outlet? (I could have sworn in my research that a comment was made that the FC bag wasn't an outlet bag, I'll try to find it again. Not disputing your vast knowledge V0N, just commenting).


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Made for outlet bags are done in whatever colour the factory feels like making. They do colours that sell. They do not follow seasonal colours. They make bags like Capri Totes in Hot Pink (presumably but not necessarily Rosa Shock) for sale in outlets every single year. Same thing for the Tote bags with the intrecciato sides that have the zipper on top. The boutique version of the bag came in whatever seasonal colour was offered - the outlet version (with the zipper) is available in colours that sell well in outlets. Unless you are buying what I would call a boutique transfer - as in bags that were left over at the end of the season - there is little guarantee of knowing what season/colour a made for outlet bag is, since those bags don't technically come to boutiques seasonally.
> All anyone can say with absolute certainly is that your bag was made after Spring 2012 and its some shade of blue. What country it was actually purchased in, for what price, and what colour, is only something Bottega Veneta inventory control can answer with a scan of the authenticity tag.



This is excellent info! I thought made for outlet bags followed the seasonal colors... I probably only make it to the outlet a couple of times a year, but never know which pieces are made for outlet items vs past season items from the boutiques...


----------



## V0N1B2

I have been meaning to sit down and start comprehensive threads on all of the popular bag styles for posterity.  When they were introduced, in what colours they were available, when they were discontinued (if applicable).  For now, all of that is just in my head, and a few notes here and there on my iPad. There are many many ladies here with a vast wealth of knowledge (much greater than mine) and while I can't speak for them, I can say that I will not be around here forever.  



muchstuff said:


> At the risk of hijacking the ID thread, can you please educate me re: outlet? Having never been an outlet person I confess to a complete lack of understanding. Would I be correct tin assuming that BV makes the outlet bags to reach and wider (and shallower-pocketed) audience? Do they compromise on quality with the outlet bags? (as I mentioned, my fortune cookie has a cloth lining). Do they make styles that are sold in both outlet and non-outlet? (I could have sworn in my research that a comment was made that the FC bag wasn't an outlet bag, I'll try to find it again. Not disputing your vast knowledge V0N, just commenting).


There are, probably, about a hundred threads about BV outlets in the Shopping Subforum.
The "Fortune Cookie", Pyramid, Capri, and many other bags were all once sold exclusively in boutiques. They were at one time or another, discontinued. They then were manufactured again and sold exclusively in Bottega Veneta outlets. The Capri bag for example, was discontinued around 2010-ish (?) and popped up in outlets shortly after with a change to the lock, the design of the handles, and a switch of the interior lining material. Same goes for the Pyramid. There were once different versions of the Pyramid. It disappeared from boutiques and popped up later in outlets. You can often buy it in past seasonal colours. The "Fortune Cookie" bag has been seen on the runway back around 2003/2004 or somewhere around there. It can in plain Nappa, a Suede with embellishments, full Intrecciato, partial Intrecciato... For now, the outlets offer one version. Perhaps they will change that in the future or decide to discontinue it altogether. The Nappa Ayers tote seen in boutiques and department stores has an outlet cousin, as does the "Iron" Bag as we call it.  Outlet bags are Made in Italy, I would assume alongside items being shipped to boutiques. In my experience, the finishing and stitching is no different. Many bags are made with a cotton lining I guess to keep costs down, although a lot of the Men's collection of bags seen in stores are also made with cotton lining.  As far as I know, they don't make the same bags for both outlet and retail stores BUT, I believe they offer the same silhouette in outlets in alternate materials and a tweak to design.  
I would not be surprised if Bottega Veneta decides to discontinue what most of us here would call "Classic BV" and sell those intrecciato bags exclusively in outlets - I'm thinking the Montaigne, Parachute, Campana etc... - and focuses on more seasonal, trendy, youthful bags.  But, I am not a fortune teller and can't predict the future direction of the brand, it's just my opinion.



Hershey'sKisses said:


> This is excellent info! I thought made for outlet bags followed the seasonal colors... I probably only make it to the outlet a couple of times a year, but never know which pieces are made for outlet items vs past season items from the boutiques...


1. Some do. You will find a lot of bags made in past seasonal colours. You will find bags still being being made in colours that have not been made in 3-4 years. Does Bottega Veneta have a bunch of dyed leather left over from previous seasons? I have no idea. Possibly. 
2. I think that is kind of the point. I doubt very much that Bottega as a luxury brand wants you to know that certain styles are made specifically for the outlet. I think generally, a "Made for Outlet" bag has a certain negative connotation to it for some people. The fact is, Bottega couldn't have enough boutique transfers to keep the outlets stocked, so bags are made to be sold only in outlets - just like Gucci does, and Coach, and ALMOST every other brand that has a presence at outlets.


----------



## V0N1B2

Boutique Version vs. Outlet Version:





Boutique Version vs. Outlet Version


----------



## V0N1B2

Other Made for Outlet bags:
(first photo; previously available in boutiques)


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I have been meaning to sit down and start comprehensive threads on all of the popular bag styles for posterity.  When they were introduced, in what colours they were available, when they were discontinued (if applicable).  For now, all of that is just in my head, and a few notes here and there on my iPad. There are many many ladies here with a vast wealth of knowledge (much greater than mine) and while I can't speak for them, I can say that I will not be around here forever.
> 
> 
> There are, probably, about a hundred threads about BV outlets in the Shopping Subforum.
> The "Fortune Cookie", Pyramid, Capri, and many other bags were all once sold exclusively in boutiques. They were at one time or another, discontinued. They then were manufactured again and sold exclusively in Bottega Veneta outlets. The Capri bag for example, was discontinued around 2010-ish (?) and popped up in outlets shortly after with a change to the lock, the design of the handles, and a switch of the interior lining material. Same goes for the Pyramid. There were once different versions of the Pyramid. It disappeared from boutiques and popped up later in outlets. You can often buy it in past seasonal colours. The "Fortune Cookie" bag has been seen on the runway back around 2003/2004 or somewhere around there. It can in plain Nappa, a Suede with embellishments, full Intrecciato, partial Intrecciato... For now, the outlets offer one version. Perhaps they will change that in the future or decide to discontinue it altogether. The Nappa Ayers tote seen in boutiques and department stores has an outlet cousin, as does the "Iron" Bag as we call it.  Outlet bags are Made in Italy, I would assume alongside items being shipped to boutiques. In my experience, the finishing and stitching is no different. Many bags are made with a cotton lining I guess to keep costs down, although a lot of the Men's collection of bags seen in stores are also made with cotton lining.  As far as I know, they don't make the same bags for both outlet and retail stores BUT, I believe they offer the same silhouette in outlets in alternate materials and a tweak to design.
> I would not be surprised if Bottega Veneta decides to discontinue what most of us here would call "Classic BV" and sell those intrecciato bags exclusively in outlets - I'm thinking the Montaigne, Parachute, Campana etc... - and focuses on more seasonal, trendy, youthful bags.  But, I am not a fortune teller and can't predict the future direction of the brand, it's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 1. Some do. You will find a lot of bags made in past seasonal colours. You will find bags still being being made in colours that have not been made in 3-4 years. Does Bottega Veneta have a bunch of dyed leather left over from previous seasons? I have no idea. Possibly.
> 2. I think that is kind of the point. I doubt very much that Bottega as a luxury brand wants you to know that certain styles are made specifically for the outlet. I think generally, a "Made for Outlet" bag has a certain negative connotation to it for some people. The fact is, Bottega couldn't have enough boutique transfers to keep the outlets stocked, so bags are made to be sold only in outlets - just like Gucci does, and Coach, and ALMOST every other brand that has a presence at outlets.


Thanks for the info V0N. Sorry for not doing a more in depth look into the various threads before posting the question, my bad.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for the info V0N. Sorry for not doing a more in depth look into the various threads before posting the question, my bad.


I’m happy to help answer questions anytime, doll. The shopping sub is big and there’s a lot of info in there, but I don’t think anyone really goes into it very often


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Other Made for Outlet bags:
> (first photo; previously available in boutiques)
> View attachment 4214780
> View attachment 4214781


I must be dim... this is bringing up more questions in my mind. If the outlet prices are so much less than retail but the finishing and stitching are no different where are they saving on manufacturing cost? Quality of leather? And if the fortune cookie was on the runway at some point why did it never go to retail but only outlet? I guess I don’t get the concept of outlet in general. Doesn't  it just cheapen the brand name?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m happy to help answer questions anytime, doll. The shopping sub is big and there’s a lot of info in there, but I don’t think anyone really goes into it very often


Oh Gawd I’m in the sub forums on a regular basis but sometimes there’s just so much info it’s hard to find exactly what you need


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> Other Made for Outlet bags:
> (first photo; previously available in boutiques)
> View attachment 4214780
> View attachment 4214781


I wish I had access to an outlet!


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m happy to help answer questions anytime, doll. The shopping sub is big and there’s a lot of info in there, but I don’t think anyone really goes into it very often



I try to do this, but sometimes I don’t think my search terms are the ones I should be using and end up finding very little... and I confess, I search for something, end up getting distracted and finding something else, which usually leads to me buying something I had no intention of buying. [emoji23]


----------



## H’sKisses

Does anyone know what style this is? It kind of looks like a Cervo hobo but with 2 compartments???


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Does anyone know what style this is? It kind of looks like a Cervo hobo but with 2 compartments???
> 
> View attachment 4220834



While I'm no expert on BV I did some research not long ago on a sister bag to this, see link. (And somehow I doubt that the one you asked about is vinyl!)
EDIT: I'm not speaking to the authenticity of the purple one, I've not seen it before anywhere.

http://luxurylaunches.com/fashion/e...highlights_adds_class_to_your_personality.php


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> While I'm no expert on BV I did some research not long ago on a sister bag to this, see link. (And somehow I doubt that the one you asked about is vinyl!)
> EDIT: I'm not speaking to the authenticity of the purple one, I've not seen it before anywhere.
> 
> http://luxurylaunches.com/fashion/e...highlights_adds_class_to_your_personality.php



Thanks! And no worries on the authenticity, I wasn’t wanting to purchase the purple one, I was just intrigued... I have fallen madly, head over heels in love with the Cervo hobo and when I saw this, I had to find out if it actually existed and what style it was. 2 compartments!  One for my stuff, and the other for my toddler’s!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks! And no worries on the authenticity, I wasn’t wanting to purchase the purple one, I was just intrigued... I have fallen madly, head over heels in love with the Cervo hobo and when I saw this, I had to find out if it actually existed and what style it was. 2 compartments!  One for my stuff, and the other for my toddler’s!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


I've gone back and forth over the brown one, love the trim. My worry is how wide the bag will look when used. I've only seen it stuffed, I'd love to see it without stuffing in it!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Does anyone know what style this is? It kind of looks like a Cervo hobo but with 2 compartments???
> 
> View attachment 4220834





Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks! And no worries on the authenticity, I wasn’t wanting to purchase the purple one, I was just intrigued... I have fallen madly, head over heels in love with the Cervo hobo and when I saw this, I had to find out if it actually existed and what style it was. 2 compartments!  One for my stuff, and the other for my toddler’s!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


It's not Cervo, it's lambskin. From Spring 2012.
Although, I thought that this bag was Buffalo leather, but @Mousse has the satchel version of this and I'm pretty certain it's lambskin. I might have a PDF catalog from SS somewhere on my computer, I'll have a look in the morning.  Otherwise someone with a catalog of that season might be able to help you. 
Sorry I can't be of more help


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> I've gone back and forth over the brown one, love the trim. My worry is how wide the bag will look when used. I've only seen it stuffed, I'd love to see it without stuffing in it!



The brown is beautiful... I found this photo online, it doesn’t look TOO stuffed. But it does look a bit wider than the regular Cervo hobo. It looks like a double Veneta?


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> It's not Cervo, it's lambskin. From Spring 2012.
> Although, I thought that this bag was Buffalo leather, but @Mousse has the satchel version of this and I'm pretty certain it's lambskin. I might have a PDF catalog from SS somewhere on my computer, I'll have a look in the morning.  Otherwise someone with a catalog of that season might be able to help you.
> Sorry I can't be of more help



You’re always help!!! Thanks for the info... would buffalo Leather be as smooshy as Cervo? It doesn’t sound like it would...


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> The brown is beautiful... I found this photo online, it doesn’t look TOO stuffed. But it does look a bit wider than the regular Cervo hobo. It looks like a double Veneta?
> View attachment 4220943


Note that this one has a piece on the bottom that holds the two together while the brown cervo one doesn't...


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> It's not Cervo, it's lambskin. From Spring 2012.
> Although, I thought that this bag was Buffalo leather, but @Mousse has the satchel version of this and I'm pretty certain it's lambskin. I might have a PDF catalog from SS somewhere on my computer, I'll have a look in the morning.  Otherwise someone with a catalog of that season might be able to help you.
> Sorry I can't be of more help



The leather is Lambskin. The trim is clear PVC. Lambskin is very soft and has a nice texture. The violet version of this “double bag” was not available in the US. There was an orange color available in the US for SS 2012. I think I still have my catalog. I’ll hunt for it this weekend. I don’t recall this style having a specific name. Here’s a photo of my satchel and SLGs.


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> The leather is Lambskin. The trim is clear PVC. Lambskin is very soft and has a nice texture. The violet version of this “double bag” was not available in the US. There was an orange color available in the US for SS 2012. I think I still have my catalog. I’ll hunt for it this weekend. I don’t recall this style having a specific name. Here’s a photo of my satchel and SLGs.
> View attachment 4220966



Thanks for this! The double hobo is definitely on my wishlist, and this is good info! Soft, smooshy leather is a must!


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> The leather is Lambskin. The trim is clear PVC. Lambskin is very soft and has a nice texture. The violet version of this “double bag” was not available in the US. There was an orange color available in the US for SS 2012. I think I still have my catalog. I’ll hunt for it this weekend. I don’t recall this style having a specific name. Here’s a photo of my satchel and SLGs.
> View attachment 4220966



Thanks for this! The double hobo is definitely on my wishlist, and this is good info! Soft, smooshy leather is a must!


----------



## Mousse

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks for this! The double hobo is definitely on my wishlist, and this is good info! Soft, smooshy leather is a must!



The leather is so soft and violet is such a divine jewel tone. I think it’s the best purple ever from BV. I wish BV would bring it back.


----------



## sonyamorris

Dear experts, any idea of what color might it be?
I’m looking for Canard lanyard, and it seems very similar.


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Dear experts, any idea of what color might it be?
> I’m looking for Canard lanyard, and it seems very similar.


definitely NOT Canard
Brighton, maybe?


----------



## muchstuff

Can someone ID this 2008 purple please? Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

Post a pic of the tag numbers


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Post a pic of the tag numbers


Here it is...sorry, I just assumed there would be only one purple in 2008.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Here it is...sorry, I just assumed there would be only one purple in 2008.
> View attachment 4227322


I believe it’s Turbolence


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I believe it’s Turbolence


Thank you!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello. Does anybody know anything about this messenger with magnetic closure and detachable strap pls?


----------



## V0N1B2

moi et mes sacs said:


> View attachment 4236216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. Does anybody know anything about this messenger with magnetic closure and detachable strap pls?


What do you want to know? Year? Colour? Season?
It's this bag, currently for sale on the BV website:


----------



## moi et mes sacs

V0N1B2 said:


> What do you want to know? Year? Colour? Season?
> It's this bag, currently for sale on the BV website:
> View attachment 4236398


Great thanks, all I needed is there, really appreciate that


----------



## cnorth16

My friend is selling me this BV purse. I like it very much, but I’m not sure how much I should offer since I can’t figure out the name / style of the purse and what year it was released. She wants $800 but is open to an offer. Help!


----------



## V0N1B2

cnorth16 said:


> My friend is selling me this BV purse. I like it very much, but I’m not sure how much I should offer since I can’t figure out the name / style of the purse and what year it was released. She wants $800 but is open to an offer. Help!


A better place to ask this question is the "ID this BV" thread. Please post identifying details like the authenticity tag inside the interior zippered pocket. This wil also confirm authenticity.
All I can tell you at this point is that it's probably from around 2007/2008 and is most likely the colour Marmo.  That tag inside will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## H’sKisses

So as I was searching BV pouches, and I stumbled across THIS. Please tell me this color exists, and what the name is?!?!?! It’s like pink ottone?!?? I NEED to know as much about it because any bag in this color will be my absolute HOLY GRAIL. I know it’s a bit dramatic, but I’m dying here. I am absolutely in love with this color!!!

Edited to add: it was sold last year, here’s the link to it: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ather-bottega-veneta-clutch-bag-4272045.shtml

TIA


----------



## Mousse

Hershey'sKisses said:


> So as I was searching BV pouches, and I stumbled across THIS. Please tell me this color exists, and what the name is?!?!?! It’s like pink ottone?!?? I NEED to know as much about it because any bag in this color will be my absolute HOLY GRAIL. I know it’s a bit dramatic, but I’m dying here. I am absolutely in love with this color!!!
> 
> Edited to add: it was sold last year, here’s the link to it: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ather-bottega-veneta-clutch-bag-4272045.shtml
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 4246469



BV released Parma Chèvre in 2007. Here’s the link from the metallic thread.

Metallic Color Family
Parma Chevre - ottone with pink/purple undertone. purchased in Jan 2008.

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/5405901/


----------



## H’sKisses

Thanks!!! I thought Parma Chevre was more purple than pink?!?! Unless there are 2 versions... I’ve seen one with a purple zipper, so when I saw this pink zipper I thought it was something different... ugh it’s so pretty.


----------



## H’sKisses

I saw this as Parma Chevre, with the purple zipper so that threw me off...(Piperlu’s post)



Off to search for pink Parma Chevre anything!!! [emoji23]


----------



## Mousse

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I saw this as Parma Chevre, with the purple zipper so that threw me off...(Piperlu’s post)
> View attachment 4246589
> 
> 
> Off to search for pink Parma Chevre anything!!! [emoji23]



I have never seen pink with a pink zipper. Wondering if this color had a limited release. Maybe V0N knows...


----------



## H’sKisses

Thanks for your help! I’ve never been this giddy over a color![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## V0N1B2

I assumed it was perhaps Reflet. I can’t see any photos on the VC site as I’m not a member. Are there more detailed pics? The authenticity tag inside will give you the answer you’re looking for.


----------



## septembersiren

Hershey'sKisses said:


> So as I was searching BV pouches, and I stumbled across THIS. Please tell me this color exists, and what the name is?!?!?! It’s like pink ottone?!?? I NEED to know as much about it because any bag in this color will be my absolute HOLY GRAIL. I know it’s a bit dramatic, but I’m dying here. I am absolutely in love with this color!!!
> 
> Edited to add: it was sold last year, here’s the link to it: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ather-bottega-veneta-clutch-bag-4272045.shtml
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 4246469



Quarzo scuro  from 2007


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> BV released Parma Chèvre in 2007. Here’s the link from the metallic thread.
> 
> Metallic Color Family
> Parma Chevre - ottone with pink/purple undertone. purchased in Jan 2008.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/5405901/



Quarzo scuro 2007


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> I assumed it was perhaps Reflet. I can’t see any photos on the VC site as I’m not a member. Are there more detailed pics? The authenticity tag inside will give you the answer you’re looking for.



It’s not very clear, but this is what they have


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> Quarzo scuro 2007



Thanks!!! Off to search! Did they only do SLGs for this color?


----------



## septembersiren

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks!!! Off to search! Did they only do SLGs for this color?



I did not work for BV in 2007
I don’t know 
Von or Mousse might have catalogs from those years they might know


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> I did not work for BV in 2007
> I don’t know
> Von or Mousse might have catalogs from those years they might know



Thanks! I didn’t yield anything in my Google search for Quarzo Scuro so lol try to do more research.


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks! I didn’t yield anything in my Google search for Quarzo Scuro so lol try to do more research.


Maybe try just ‘Quarzo’.


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> Maybe try just ‘Quarzo’.



I pulled up pretty pink nappa bags... but didn’t find any shimmery pink goodness!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks!!! I thought Parma Chevre was more purple than pink?!?! Unless there are 2 versions... I’ve seen one with a purple zipper, so when I saw this pink zipper I thought it was something different... ugh it’s so pretty.


I found this...
https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/bottega-veneta-parma-chevre-ottone-171131141
Also post #14...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/metallic-color-family.246388/


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> I found this...
> https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/bottega-veneta-parma-chevre-ottone-171131141
> Also post #14...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/metallic-color-family.246388/



Yes I saw the worthpoint one as well, but the pink zipper threw me off..: all the Parma chèvre pieces I’ve seen have a purple zipper and lean more towards purple than pink. The only thing I can think of this is either counterfeit, a very limited or special run? Or the photos are way off and they’re actually purple. At this point, who knows... it’s so pretty, I love it. It’s now become my unicorn [emoji882] and has gone on the top of my WANT list! Although if it’s authentic, it’s very very rare and probably waaaay out of my budget. [emoji23]


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Yes I saw the worthpoint one as well, but the pink zipper threw me off..: all the Parma chèvre pieces I’ve seen have a purple zipper and lean more towards purple than pink. The only thing I can think of this is either counterfeit, a very limited or special run? Or the photos are way off and they’re actually purple. At this point, who knows... it’s so pretty, I love it. It’s now become my unicorn [emoji882] and has gone on the top of my WANT list! Although if it’s authentic, it’s very very rare and probably waaaay out of my budget. [emoji23]


I'll keep my eyes open!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> I'll keep my eyes open!



Thanks! It’s like a little treasure hunt [emoji23] and in the meantime, I’ll end up finding something else to put on my want list [emoji13]


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Yes I saw the worthpoint one as well, but the pink zipper threw me off..: all the Parma chèvre pieces I’ve seen have a purple zipper and lean more towards purple than pink. The only thing I can think of this is either counterfeit, a very limited or special run? Or the photos are way off and they’re actually purple. At this point, who knows... it’s so pretty, I love it. It’s now become my unicorn [emoji882] and has gone on the top of my WANT list! Although if it’s authentic, it’s very very rare and probably waaaay out of my budget. [emoji23]


I've seen Parma Chevre, and have even had it in the past in a wallet - it's not that rare, really. I think either it's at the back of people's closets or they are actually *using* it is why we don't see it much on the secondary market.  And you're right - purple zipper, not pink.  And yes, it does lean toward purple.


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> I've seen Parma Chevre, and have even had it in the past in a wallet - it's not that rare, really. I think either it's at the back of people's closets or they are actually *using* it is why we don't see it much on the secondary market.  And you're right - purple zipper, not pink.  And yes, it does lean toward purple.



India, have you ever come across this pink mystery?


----------



## septembersiren

Hershey'sKisses said:


> India, have you ever come across this pink mystery?



The color is quarzo scuro


----------



## CocoPuffs73

Do any of the wonderful experts on this forum know the name/year—or anything at all—about this bag? It was a thrift store find so I have nothing at all to go on. 

It’s hard to tell from the pics, but the bag is tiny: 9”x6”x3” / 23cm x 15cm x 7.5cm

Front view:



Top:



Tag:


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> The color is quarzo scuro



Hi SS, I haven’t been able to find anything by searching for quarzo scuro. Must be very limited or people aren’t referencing the correct color


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi SS, I haven’t been able to find anything by searching for quarzo scuro. Must be very limited or people aren’t referencing the correct color


Because I'm curious that way I've been looking too, even a deep search of tPF shows nothing under that name...


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> Because I'm curious that way I've been looking too, even a deep search of tPF shows nothing under that name...



It’s from 2007 
That is 11 years gone by
But the color code 6205 is right in my list from when I worked at BV
You can try to find the runway show from 2007 and see if you see anything


----------



## septembersiren

septembersiren said:


> It’s from 2007
> That is 11 years gone by
> But the color code 6205 is right in my list from when I worked at BV
> You can try to find the runway show from 2007 and see if you see anything



Vogue runway 
Spring 2007
One of the models is definitely carrying a quarzo bag
Parma was more purple


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Vogue runway
> Spring 2007
> One of the models is definitely carrying a quarzo bag
> Parma was more purple


Now what would this be? I searched by the code you have. This one has the pink zipper.
https://poshmark.com/listing/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Clutch-RoseGold-5a99acdb00450fec65c20fee


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks! It’s like a little treasure hunt [emoji23] and in the meantime, I’ll end up finding something else to put on my want list [emoji13]


Check this out...
https://poshmark.com/listing/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Clutch-RoseGold-5a99acdb00450fec65c20fee


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Now what would this be? I searched by the code you have. This one has the pink zipper.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Clutch-RoseGold-5a99acdb00450fec65c20fee



Omg. That’s it, it’s amazing. And of course has a price tag to match. [emoji23] it exists! I wonder what other pieces it came in!!?!?!?!??


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Omg. That’s it, it’s amazing. And of course has a price tag to match. [emoji23] it exists! I wonder what other pieces it came in!!?!?!?!??


The description does say it was limited. Try doing a search with the code that septembersiren gave us, search "Bottega Veneta 6205".


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> Now what would this be? I searched by the code you have. This one has the pink zipper.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Clutch-RoseGold-5a99acdb00450fec65c20fee



I didn’t say the same bag 
I said the same color


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> The description does say it was limited. Try doing a search with the code that septembersiren gave us, search "Bottega Veneta 6205".




I did, it only brought up nappa... weird. But thank you for finding the posh mark listing! Its definitely not a purchase I’ll be making, but maybe in a few years it will pop up again at a more affordable-to-me price, especially for a clutch that I wouldn’t use that much. jburgh’s knot came home after a 9 year wait, so there’s hope [emoji23] 
Maybe I’ll console myself with a smaller purchase [emoji13]


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> I didn’t say the same bag
> I said the same color


I realize that but I believe you said the zipper colour should be purple?  This one appears pink to me...?


----------



## septembersiren

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Omg. That’s it, it’s amazing. And of course has a price tag to match. [emoji23] it exists! I wonder what other pieces it came in!!?!?!?!??



I’m not sure anymore what you are asking


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> I realize that but I believe you said the zipper colour should be purple?  This one appears pink to me...?



I said Parma was more purple
I didn’t say anything about a zipper


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> I realize that but I believe you said the zipper colour should be purple?  This one appears pink to me...?


I did - the zipper would be purple.  But you know what, at this point, I think we all just have to step back and wonder at TM's Bottega Veneta and how it will never be the same.


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> I’m not sure anymore what you are asking



I was just wondering out loud if it came in other styles... so far the few photos in this color are only for this style, so maybe this is the only style it came in, and very few pieces. It would explain nothing coming up in the search for it. ‍♀️


----------



## septembersiren

It’s hard to tell from the runway show what the knot bag looks like 
Did you look at the runway show?


----------



## septembersiren

https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2007-ready-to-wear/bottega-veneta/slideshow/collection

Pretty sure that the bag being carried is quarzo


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> It’s hard to tell from the runway show what the knot bag looks like
> Did you look at the runway show?



I looked at the photos... I could see some pink bags, but nothing clear enough to see if they’re the same material and color as this pouch...


----------



## septembersiren

Scuro means metallic


----------



## septembersiren

I have given you the information 
About the color 
Exactly what do you want to know


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> I have given you the information
> About the color
> Exactly what do you want to know



I just want to learn more about this color, that’s all. I’m not asking for any additional specific info from you as I understand the color name is all the info you have. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## septembersiren

It is from the spring 2007 collection 
It is Quarzo scuro
Quarzo is the color scuro means metallic


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> It is from the spring 2007 collection
> It is Quarzo scuro
> Quarzo is the color scuro means metallic



Yes, thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> I said Parma was more purple
> I didn’t say anything about a zipper


Sorry, it wasn't you it was indiaink.


----------



## sonyamorris

septembersiren said:


> It is from the spring 2007 collection
> It is Quarzo scuro
> Quarzo is the color scuro means metallic


Sorry, I’m not sure it’s so important, but “scuro” means “dark”, not “metallic”. Dark quartz.


----------



## septembersiren

I stand corrected


----------



## TotinScience

Dear experts, does anyone have an idea which season was one when medium Venetas were made without a "cell phone" or any kind of open interior pocket? I got a medium Veneta in shock pink that, by all accounts, is authentic, but it only has a zippered pocket. Now I am just curious what season it may have been, as that color is definitely not a staple . Thank you!


----------



## sonyamorris

sonyamorris said:


> Dear experts, any idea of what color might it be?
> I’m looking for Canard lanyard, and it seems very similar.





ksuromax said:


> definitely NOT Canard
> Brighton, maybe?


My intuition did not let me down, it’s arrived and it is Canard!


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> My intuition did not let me down, it’s arrived and it is Canard!


yeeey!!!


----------



## serenityneow

Dear BV experts, can any of you id this beautiful "roof tile" color?  https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-4424529.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

serenityneow said:


> Dear BV experts, can any of you id this beautiful "roof tile" color?  https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-4424529.shtml
> 
> Thank you!


Brique, probably?


----------



## indiaink

serenityneow said:


> Dear BV experts, can any of you id this beautiful "roof tile" color?  https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-4424529.shtml
> 
> Thank you!


You can communicate with the seller - ask for a photo of the front and back of the white tag in the zippered pocket. That should give us some numbers that will translate to the exact color...


----------



## muchstuff

Is there a formal name for this bag or is it just a zip-around tote? Great bag, found it on eBay...


----------



## muchstuff

Anyone have any info on this bag? I'm wondering how structured it is and if you can wear it on the shoulder...


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Anyone have any info on this bag? I'm wondering how structured it is and if you can wear it on the shoulder...
> View attachment 4256433
> View attachment 4256434


Never seen anything like it before sorry


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Never seen anything like it before sorry


Thanks for looking...if you've never seen it I doubt anyone else has!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for looking...if you've never seen it I doubt anyone else has!


I’ve only ever seen it on eBay - I think this seller has had it a while. I was tempted but ... I don’t like to go too vintage.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> I’ve only ever seen it on eBay - I think this seller has had it a while. I was tempted but ... I don’t like to go too vintage.


This one's on TRR, maybe she gave up and consigned it...


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Never seen anything like it before sorry



It reminds me of some vintage Nancy Gonzalez croc totes. There are a few listed on the Bay.


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> Anyone have any info on this bag? I'm wondering how structured it is and if you can wear it on the shoulder...
> View attachment 4256433
> View attachment 4256434



I don’t think this is BV 
Unless it is from the early 70’s or late 60’s when the other people had BV


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> I don’t think this is BV
> Unless it is from the early 70’s or late 60’s when the other people had BV


That was the vibe I was getting, thanks.


----------



## H’sKisses

Does this have an official name? If you have it, is it a bottomless pit? And is the braided handle comfy on the shoulder? I have the Cocker but cant wear it on the shoulder comfortably due to the shape.


----------



## whateve

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Does this have an official name? If you have it, is it a bottomless pit? And is the braided handle comfy on the shoulder? I have the Cocker but cant wear it on the shoulder comfortably due to the shape.
> View attachment 4259463


I would imagine that is very similar to my small hobo. On mine, the drop is pretty short. It's an armpit bag. It is fairly comfortable. I don't think I could wear it over a coat or thick sweater.
here's one on ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...539737?hash=item4b55c54899:g:m6sAAOSwwXRb9OyD
The handle on the one on ebay seems to have more braiding than in your picture. I wonder if they are different sizes.

ETA: Here is yours: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...446212?hash=item4b55b49904:g:hpQAAOSw~bhb8-2V
The measurements are different. The strap measurement says 1.95 inches, which doesn't make much sense.


----------



## sonyamorris

Saw this canvas&chain bag carried by a young girl in metro. Would like to know more about it! Year/season, name, retail price? Dear experts, do you know something?
TIA!


----------



## V0N1B2

sonyamorris said:


> Saw this canvas&chain bag carried by a young girl in metro. Would like to know more about it! Year/season, name, retail price? Dear experts, do you know something?
> TIA!


It looks like a variation of the Sardegna Tote  I think they were from around 07/08 and were probably like $700-ish dollars


----------



## septembersiren

sonyamorris said:


> Saw this canvas&chain bag carried by a young girl in metro. Would like to know more about it! Year/season, name, retail price? Dear experts, do you know something?
> TIA!



It was canvas 
It came in oceano and a red and I think a yellow 
I think it was SS ‘08


----------



## sonyamorris

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like a variation of the Sardegna Tote  I think they were from around 07/08 and were probably like $700-ish dollars





septembersiren said:


> It was canvas
> It came in oceano and a red and I think a yellow
> I think it was SS ‘08


Thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

Seller ended the listing but I'm curious about this style, particularly what it looks like on. I wonder if I would like it as much as a baseball hobo or loop.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botte...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137


----------



## H’sKisses

whateve said:


> Seller ended the listing but I'm curious about this style, particularly what it looks like on. I wonder if I would like it as much as a baseball hobo or loop.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botte...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137



If you like the Veneta, then I suppose you’d like this... isn’t it just the non-woven version? I’ve never seen one of these IRL. It looks just as soft, although probably not as roomy, as the baseball or loop...


----------



## Mousse

whateve said:


> Seller ended the listing but I'm curious about this style, particularly what it looks like on. I wonder if I would like it as much as a baseball hobo or loop.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botte...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137



It’s called the Sunrise hobo. The drop is similar to a Veneta.


----------



## whateve

Mousse said:


> It’s called the Sunrise hobo. The drop is similar to a Veneta.


Thank you! So, it's an armpit bag. The baseball and loop have more of a drop, right?


----------



## Mousse

whateve said:


> Thank you! So, it's an armpit bag. The baseball and loop have more of a drop, right?



Yup.


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> Seller ended the listing but I'm curious about this style, particularly what it looks like on. I wonder if I would like it as much as a baseball hobo or loop.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botte...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137





whateve said:


> Thank you! So, it's an armpit bag. The baseball and loop have more of a drop, right?


I believe @indiaink has had a few of these. Maybe she can help with your inquiries, or direct you to any photos if she posted them.


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> Seller ended the listing but I'm curious about this style, particularly what it looks like on. I wonder if I would like it as much as a baseball hobo or loop.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botte...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137


That is the Sunrise Veneta, it is a special edition bag. It's equivalent to a large woven Veneta, and holds a crap-ton of stuff.  I carried a tan one to our 2014 California meet-up. I also had this in a beautiful burgundy red. While not intrecciato, it is Cervo, and it, by now, is always a lovely puddle of smooshy softness. I ultimately realized I just don't carry enough to keep this big beauty. I find the term 'armpit bag' to be one of my new grammatical pet peeves, so all I'll say is this can be a shoulder bag, and if you wear a heavy coat, not as comfortable; then it's hand-carry.


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> That is the Sunrise Veneta, it is a special edition bag. It's equivalent to a large woven Veneta, and holds a crap-ton of stuff.  I carried a tan one to our 2014 California meet-up. I also had this in a beautiful burgundy red. While not intrecciato, it is Cervo, and it, by now, is always a lovely puddle of smooshy softness. I ultimately realized I just don't carry enough to keep this big beauty. I find the term 'armpit bag' to be one of my new grammatical pet peeves, so all I'll say is this can be a shoulder bag, and if you wear a heavy coat, not as comfortable; then it's hand-carry.


Thanks! I'm looking specifically for cervo, but I'm afraid it probably is too big for me.


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> Thanks! I'm looking specifically for cervo, but I'm afraid it probably is too big for me.


Well, all the Sunrise bags have been Cervo, so ....  Anyway, interesting I love the Baseball but the volume is re-directed, somehow. I don't mind N/S, but E/W is not good for me.


----------



## Bagzcloset

Hi, anyone knows name of this bag and which year was it released? Thanks.


----------



## Mousse

Bagzcloset said:


> View attachment 4273475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, anyone knows name of this bag and which year was it released? Thanks.



Please post photos of the tag inside (front and back) and a photo of the heat stamp.


----------



## Bagzcloset

I do not have those. Bag is available for sale from a reputable online retailer and am thinking of getting it.


----------



## V0N1B2

Bagzcloset said:


> View attachment 4273475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, anyone knows name of this bag and which year was it released? Thanks.


It looks like a Drop Bag, but as @Mousse wrote, a pic of the tag would confirm it. They used to make it in the metallics like copper rame but I think the full Intrecciato versions are outlet exclusives now.


----------



## Bagzcloset

I will try to get the tag. Bag looks cute but wonder practical to get small bag for hands free days.


----------



## minimom

Can someone ID the color of this Cervo bag?   Thanks

https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-cervo-deerskin-large-hobo-eclipse-313971

Oops, never mind.   For some reason I thought eclipse was a blue.


----------



## indiaink

Bagzcloset said:


> I will try to get the tag. Bag looks cute but wonder practical to get small bag for hands free days.


The Drop bag does not have a long enough strap to use as a crossbody bag, and it's not a good length for shoulder carry. I've added an extension to mine to make it work, so bear that in mind.


----------



## septembersiren

The drop bag is not a cross body bag
It was not designed to be crossbody


----------



## Bagzcloset

Thank you indiaink and septembersiren for the crucial facts about the strap. I will have to pass this bag then.


----------



## TotinScience

Hi ladies!
Can someone ID this small thing please ?
https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-Goatskin-Nappa-Leather-purse-5c110f7e9539f767493a47e1


----------



## septembersiren

TotinScience said:


> Hi ladies!
> Can someone ID this small thing please ?
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-Goatskin-Nappa-Leather-purse-5c110f7e9539f767493a47e1



I don’t think it has a name
Not all BV bags get names 
The color is dark bramble or bramble


----------



## msnuggie

Hi!  I got this bag in an estate. The woman had some taste.  This has never been used, has a number on the label inside and 2 cards about how all the pieces on the strap are glass, pottery and leather.  It's a cross body.  Really interesting but I can't find anything like it and was hoping someone may know something!  Here it is--


----------



## msnuggie

And another. This one is metallic and leather. pockets that open on each side. I'm guessing in the early 2000's? Anyone ever seen it before?  Thanks! Melissa


----------



## septembersiren

msnuggie said:


> Hi!  I got this bag in an estate. The woman had some taste.  This has never been used, has a number on the label inside and 2 cards about how all the pieces on the strap are glass, pottery and leather.  It's a cross body.  Really interesting but I can't find anything like it and was hoping someone may know something!  Here it is--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280561
> View attachment 4280561
> View attachment 4280562
> View attachment 4280563
> View attachment 4280564
> View attachment 4280565
> View attachment 4280566
> View attachment 4280567



This is vintage
Before Tomas Maier 
He came to BV in 2001


----------



## septembersiren

msnuggie said:


> And another. This one is metallic and leather. pockets that open on each side. I'm guessing in the early 2000's? Anyone ever seen it before?  Thanks! Melissa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280574
> View attachment 4280575
> View attachment 4280576
> View attachment 4280577
> View attachment 4280578
> View attachment 4280579
> View attachment 4280580
> View attachment 4280581



This also is vintage 
It could be the forerunner to the cocker


----------



## msnuggie

septembersiren said:


> This is vintage
> Before Tomas Maier
> He came to BV in 2001


Thank you how interesting.  I also picked up a Chanel bag, same estate and it dates 2000-2002 so this does fit. ever seen anything like the pottery and glass strap?  I actually got a 3rd one, but it's your more common looking bag, so I didn't post.  Is it possible for vintage there are no numbers inside?


----------



## msnuggie

septembersiren said:


> This also is vintage
> It could be the forerunner to the cocker


Ok going to check out the cocker, thanks for this!  I was at a loss. Just vintage enough to go huh??


----------



## msnuggie

septembersiren said:


> This also is vintage
> It could be the forerunner to the cocker


I see exactly what you mean!


----------



## septembersiren

msnuggie said:


> Thank you how interesting.  I also picked up a Chanel bag, same estate and it dates 2000-2002 so this does fit. ever seen anything like the pottery and glass strap?  I actually got a 3rd one, but it's your more common looking bag, so I didn't post.  Is it possible for vintage there are no numbers inside?



Could be from the people that originally owned BV before Pinault


----------



## dolali

Can you help ID this color? thank you! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...h=item3d7d6a0df6:g:XtsAAOSw1SdbxP1a:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Can you help ID this color? thank you!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...h=item3d7d6a0df6:g:XtsAAOSw1SdbxP1a:rk:2:pf:0


Hard to say, only Bottega Veneta knows for sure 
If I had to guess... Edoardo Jr./Junior.  New Cigar or New Bronze if either were offered in Cervo...
Did you buy if?


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> Hard to say, only Bottega Veneta knows for sure
> If I had to guess... Edoardo Jr./Junior.  New Cigar or New Bronze if either were offered in Cervo...
> Did you buy if?



Thank you VON! I did not buy it . Hope it went to a good home!


----------



## Indiana

Apologies in advance - I’m a complete BV beginner.. could someone give me the lowdown on this one please?


----------



## V0N1B2

Indiana said:


> View attachment 4291807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies in advance - I’m a complete BV beginner.. could someone give me the lowdown on this one please?


It's Marquise Veneta from (I think?) Spring 2007. 
It was the "Special Seasonal Veneta" done for that season.


----------



## Indiana

V0N1B2 said:


> It's Marquise Veneta from (I think?) Spring 2007.
> It was the "Special Seasonal Veneta" done for that season.



Wow what knowledge!  Thanks so much, V0N!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Bagzcloset said:


> View attachment 4273475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, anyone knows name of this bag and which year was it released? Thanks.



Not authenticating this specific bag but I just bought one in the same style from the Livermore outlet. It doesn’t have the suede lining though.


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Not authenticating this specific bag but I just bought one in the same style from the Livermore outlet. It doesn’t have the suede lining though.



It’s the baby bag


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> It’s the baby bag



I thought this was called a drop bag or something...

Not my photo, but I thought this was the baby bag?:


----------



## septembersiren

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I thought this was called a drop bag or something...
> 
> Not my photo, but I thought this was the baby bag?:



Oh you’re right sorry 
So many old styles 
I got confused


----------



## jade

Can you help me figure out this color - just picked it up in the Livermore outlet!


----------



## jade

jade said:


> Can you help me figure out this color - just picked it up in the Livermore outlet!



Found it! ORO_SCURO in calf.


----------



## jroger1

can someone please identify color name  TIA

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/botteg...to-woven-nappa-leather-large-campana-bag.html


----------



## V0N1B2

jroger1 said:


> can someone please identify color name  TIA
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/botteg...to-woven-nappa-leather-large-campana-bag.html


This looks like Monalisa to me


----------



## serenityneow

Can someone please id this color?  And it is a medium Garda, correct?  Thanks in advance!

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-6962139.shtml


----------



## Rumbabird

Does anyone have any info or know the approximate age of this bag?  It is described as "vintage" and has a leather, not suede lining.    TIA 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...-vintage-intrecciato-shoulder-bag-P3k4NtyokpA


----------



## Stansy

Can you please help me id the color of this NewPyramid? Thank you!!


----------



## V0N1B2

serenityneow said:


> Can someone please id this color?  And it is a medium Garda, correct?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-6962139.shtml


Really hard to say, it looks completely different depending on the light.  Could be Tourmaline?


----------



## V0N1B2

Rumbabird said:


> Does anyone have any info or know the approximate age of this bag?  It is described as "vintage" and has a leather, not suede lining.    TIA
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...-vintage-intrecciato-shoulder-bag-P3k4NtyokpA


Vintage is not my forte.  It could be 25-30 years old?


----------



## V0N1B2

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4349830
> 
> 
> Can you please help me id the color of this NewPyramid? Thank you!!


It's Tea.


----------



## Rumbabird

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage is not my forte.  It could be 25-30 years old?


Thanks.  I had a feeling it was "deep vintage" lol and therefore hard to place.   Appreciate your input


----------



## Rumbabird

How about this one?  I bought it yesterday.  I believe it is a ball hobo?  If so, is it the first iteration?   Thanks for your assistance


----------



## V0N1B2

Rumbabird said:


> How about this one?  I bought it yesterday.  I believe it is a ball hobo?  If so, is it the first iteration?   Thanks for your assistance
> View attachment 4350078


Yes, it's an original Ball in Ebano (or the first style of Ball bag produced)


----------



## Rumbabird

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, it's an original Ball in Ebano (or the first style of Ball bag produced)


Thank you so much for your expertise!  I will request that it be authenticated when I receive it.


----------



## Stansy

V0N1B2 said:


> It's Tea.


Thank you! I couldn‘t find the translation thread color code –> color name....


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi, All! I know it’s hard to determine color on accessories, but hoping for some opinions on this... I thought it could be Peltro, but it’s darker. I don’t think I could be lucky enough for Moon. [emoji23]  Argento, maybe?






TIA!


----------



## Mousse

If the color IRL is closer to that in the second photo, I’m putting my money on moon. I’ll take a photo of my moon lanyard tomorrow.


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> If the color IRL is closer to that in the second photo, I’m putting my money on moon. I’ll take a photo of my moon lanyard tomorrow.



It is darker IRL, for some reason it photographs more silvery.


----------



## cavalpha

Hello, this is one of my favorite BV bags, but sadly I have forgotten its name. I purchased it directly from a BV boutique in Singapore or Hong Kong and I don't even remember which year, though i'm guessing the early 2000's. I would be ever so grateful if anyone can ID it.


----------



## V0N1B2

cavalpha said:


> Hello, this is one of my favorite BV bags, but sadly I have forgotten its name. I purchased it directly from a BV boutique in Singapore or Hong Kong and I don't even remember which year, though i'm guessing the early 2000's. I would be ever so grateful if anyone can ID it.
> View attachment 4375607
> View attachment 4375608
> View attachment 4375609
> View attachment 4375613


The vast majority of BV bags from that era had/have no official name. It was probably called a Nodini Hobo/Shoulder bag, or something like that.


----------



## cavalpha

V0N1B2 said:


> The vast majority of BV bags from that era had/have no official name. It was probably called a Nodini Hobo/Shoulder bag, or something like that.


Thank you Von!


----------



## V0N1B2

cavalpha said:


> Hello, this is one of my favorite BV bags, but sadly I have forgotten its name. I purchased it directly from a BV boutique in Singapore or Hong Kong and I don't even remember which year, though i'm guessing the early 2000's. I would be ever so grateful if anyone can ID it.
> 
> View attachment 4375607
> View attachment 4375608
> View attachment 4375609
> View attachment 4375613





cavalpha said:


> Thank you Von!


You’re welcome. I was in a bit of a rush to get replies out this morning. This bag would have been called the Naruto Knot Hobo or something, as the term “Nodini” wasn’t used in the early 2000s I believe. I have a pretty extensive photo library at home - I’ll see if I can find a pic and pinpoint a year. My best guess is 2003/2004.


----------



## cavalpha

V0N1B2 said:


> You’re welcome. I was in a bit of a rush to get replies out this morning. This bag would have been called the Naruto Knot Hobo or something, as the term “Nodini” wasn’t used in the early 2000s I believe. I have a pretty extensive photo library at home - I’ll see if I can find a pic and pinpoint a year. My best guess is 2003/2004.


Oh that would be terrific. I’ve never seen another like it. It still looks great, which is a testament to the quality and timelessness of the TM years.


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi, All! I know it’s hard to determine color on accessories, but hoping for some opinions on this... I thought it could be Peltro, but it’s darker. I don’t think I could be lucky enough for Moon. [emoji23]  Argento, maybe?
> 
> View attachment 4369208
> 
> View attachment 4369209
> 
> 
> TIA!


Could be Moon Ardoise?


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Could be Moon Ardoise?



Thinking Argento, wishing for Moon [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thinking Argento, wishing for Moon [emoji23]


Moon Ardoise is different from Moon
look 
does it look like yours?


----------



## H’sKisses

Oh that’s pretty! But no, it doesn’t look like that. It’s more black with flaking silver... if that makes sense!


----------



## Mousse

Here’s a comparison of my ardoise double knot bracelet and my moon lanyard.


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Oh that’s pretty! But no, it doesn’t look like that. It’s more black with flaking silver... if that makes sense!


it does, flaking silver and clearly black background? then, it must be Moon
if silver finish is even and has no visible 'veins' then it's probably Argento


----------



## H’sKisses

The silver finish isn’t even, but maybe it’s just a flaky Argento. I don’t think I’d be lucky enough to score Moon. I can’t get a good photo of it, it’s a lot more silvery in photos. Whatever it is, it’s pretty! I can’t get enough of the Metallics!


----------



## _LeighC_

Hi, does anyone know what this purse is called? Or at least the year it was released? Thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

_LeighC_ said:


> Hi, does anyone know what this purse is called? Or at least the year it was released? Thanks.


Are there pictures of the heatstamp? Authenticity tag? Interior shots?


----------



## _LeighC_

V0N1B2 said:


> Are there pictures of the heatstamp? Authenticity tag? Interior shots?



Hello, thanks for taking the time to reply. I took some photos of the inside:


----------



## septembersiren

_LeighC_ said:


> Hello, thanks for taking the time to reply. I took some photos of the inside:



Is this bag white or off white?
The color code is for Bianca
So if the bag is not white .....


----------



## _LeighC_

septembersiren said:


> Is this bag white or off white?
> The color code is for Bianca
> So if the bag is not white .....


The color of the purse is exactly as in the pictures - light, avocado green.


----------



## septembersiren

_LeighC_ said:


> The color of the purse is exactly as in the pictures - light, avocado green.



The tag does not match the bag
I would say not authentic


----------



## muchstuff

Can someone help with the name of this colour? Here's the original link from FP and numbers from the tag back. When I try to research I just get "red". TIA!
https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-small-pouch-red-232875


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Can someone help with the name of this colour? Here's the original link from FP and numbers from the tag back. When I try to research I just get "red". TIA!
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-small-pouch-red-232875
> View attachment 4395486



Pourpre, maybe?


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Pourpre, maybe?


Possibly...when I tried searching what I thought was the colour code I got pourpre, red, Burgundy...but nothing I could hang my hat on.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Can someone help with the name of this colour? Here's the original link from FP and numbers from the tag back. When I try to research I just get "red". TIA!
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-small-pouch-red-232875
> View attachment 4395486





Hershey'sKisses said:


> Pourpre, maybe?





muchstuff said:


> Possibly...when I tried searching what I thought was the colour code I got pourpre, red, Burgundy...but nothing I could hang my hat on.


Yes, it’s Pourpre. Resort 2009 I think?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, it’s Pourpre. Resort 2009 I think?


Thanks ladies!


----------



## mizcrash

Ok I found this at a thrift store and I can’t seem to find which bag it is. It is made of what appears to be a cotton blend lined with a heavier canvas.


----------



## V0N1B2

mizcrash said:


> Ok I found this at a thrift store and I can’t seem to find which bag it is. It is made of what appears to be a cotton blend lined with a heavier canvas.


You can’t seem to find which bag it is because it’s like 20+ years old. Maybe 25, maybe even 30? I don’t know that any of the current active members here have catalogs, photos, articles etc. going that far back.  There’s is no real way to date any of these vintage styles without that information. I have some, where I can pinpoint a year, but only for 4-5 styles. Sorry


----------



## alikatherine

Hi! Can someone please identify this color?? Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

alikatherine said:


> Hi! Can someone please identify this color?? Thank you


Interior photos? Heatstamp? Authenticity tag? Non-studio photos? Could be almost anything from the last 12 years.


----------



## alikatherine

https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...mall-coral-dark-pink-leather-clutch/24917107/

here is a link to the listing. I found it on Tradesy, already sold  but am obsessed with this color!


----------



## V0N1B2

alikatherine said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...mall-coral-dark-pink-leather-clutch/24917107/
> 
> here is a link to the listing. I found it on Tradesy, already sold  but am obsessed with this color!


If this is authentic - and I'm not saying it is or isn't (since I haven't seen the necessary details), it looks most like Dusty Rose from Spring 2017
Here's a photo & writeup: https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottega-veneta-messenger-in-dusty-rose/


----------



## alikatherine

V0N1B2 said:


> If this is authentic - and I'm not saying it is or isn't (since I haven't seen the necessary details), it looks most like Dusty Rose from Spring 2017
> Here's a photo & writeup: https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottega-veneta-messenger-in-dusty-rose/


Thank you!! I love this color so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Fashionphile listed this bag as just Ebano Cervo Flap Bag. The official style name does not matter to me but I'm just curious how old is it. An estimation is as good as it gets. Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## V0N1B2

w


frenziedhandbag said:


> Fashionphile listed this bag as just Ebano Cervo Flap Bag. The official style name does not matter to me but I'm just curious how old is it. An estimation is as good as it gets. Thank you in advance for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405783
> View attachment 4405785
> View attachment 4405786
> View attachment 4405787


Pre-Fall 2013 and I think it's most likely Espresso but 
The handle gave it away (for me) as I remembered there was a bag done in Quetsche that has a flap and a tassle thingy on the front with the same handle style.
I don't have a catalog but if someone does, they can give you the "name" other than Washed Cervo Shoulder Bag  and maybe confirm the colour.  I wouldn't imagine BV would have offered it in both Ebano and Espresso.
Here is a pic from my photo library:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> Washed Cervo Shoulder Bag



Thank you Von! [emoji175] Your memory is absolutely amazing.

The year and knowing that it is washed cervo is good enough for me. The Nero is so beautiful in your pic.


----------



## muchstuff

Is this ottone? Measurements say 16.5" x 10" x 6" is that a medium? Not the small? The pic looks like my small but my research says those measurements are for a medium, but the post I read also has measurements for a mini which is smaller than my small so I'm a tad confused...TIA!
EDIT: The description says width at opening is 16.5" so I think it might be a small?


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Is this ottone? Measurements say 16.5" x 10" x 6" is that a medium? Not the small? The pic looks like my small but my research says those measurements are for a medium, but the post I read also has measurements for a mini which is smaller than my small so I'm a tad confused...TIA!
> EDIT: The description says width at opening is 16.5" so I think it might be a small?
> View attachment 4407867
> View attachment 4407868
> View attachment 4407869


It’s a Mini Cabat in Ottone. The plaque is totally illegible but it will also confirm its status as a Mini.
I saw that one - local, too.


----------



## H’sKisses

I saw that... hope someone jumps on it, if they haven’t already! Good deal!


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s a Mini Cabat in Ottone. The plaque is totally illegible but it will also confirm its status as a Mini.
> I saw that one - local, too.


I’m going to call them tomorrow. Thanks V0N!


----------



## H’sKisses

We can be bag twins!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> We can be bag twins!!!





Hershey'sKisses said:


> We can be bag twins!!!


I'm sitting here agonizing...I can't seem to find pics of the colour taken outside, other than one in Hawaii I think, and its not close up. How bright is ottone? it looks fairly matte?


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> I'm sitting here agonizing...I can't seem to find pics of the colour taken outside, other than one in Hawaii I think, and its not close up. How bright is ottone? it looks fairly matte?



I don’t find it bright. I mean, it’s gold for sure...


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I don’t find it bright. I mean, it’s gold for sure...


Not too flashy? Does anyone have a pic of their ottone outdoors?


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Not too flashy? Does anyone have a pic of their ottone outdoors?



I wear sparkly sequined Uggs during winter... I’m the wrong person to ask about flashy [emoji23] 

But I don’t find it flashy, it’s a beautiful gold... If you like gold.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I wear sparkly sequined Uggs during winter... I’m the wrong person to ask about flashy [emoji23]
> 
> But I don’t find it flashy, it’s a beautiful gold... If you like gold.


...Thanks, I think I need to see it before I pull the trigger!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> ...Thanks, I think I need to see it before I pull the trigger!



I hope you love it!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I hope you love it!!!


Thanks I hope so too!


----------



## Mousse

I just love my ottone medium cabat. It’s a subtle gold with a nice texture. The leather is chèvre. I found an outdoor photo and another taken inside my car. Hope these pix give you a feel for this wonderful bag. It was my holy grail for the longest time. I also have the lanyard, knot bracelet, zip wallet, and large pouch.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> I just love my ottone medium cabat. It’s a subtle gold with a nice texture. The leather is chèvre. I found an outdoor photo and another taken inside my car. Hope these pix give you a feel for this wonderful bag. It was my holy grail for the longest time. I also have the lanyard, knot bracelet, zip wallet, and large pouch.
> View attachment 4408575
> View attachment 4408576


Thanks for this, I’m going to see it tomorrow... carrying my ink Cabat today to remind myself how much I love  this bag!


----------



## muchstuff

@Hershey'sKisses , @Mousse  BAG TRIPLETS! After carrying my Cabat today I realized just how happy that style makes me so I pulled the trigger today ...Thanks for the enabling ladies!


----------



## H’sKisses

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## cosima

I would ask you if that number is the color „China red“? 
It‘s a medium Veneta. I would buy it if the color is China red. 
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## grietje

cosima said:


> I would ask you if that number is the color „China red“?
> It‘s a medium Veneta. I would buy it if the color is China red.
> Thank you very much for your help!



Call BV customer service and ask them to run the number through their system. That should tell you.  It could be new red.


----------



## cosima

grietje said:


> Call BV customer service and ask them to run the number through their system. That should tell you.  It could be new red.



Thank you Grietje! That’s what I have done before asking here on TPF. But the SA wasn‘t sure about the color. In my local store are so many chinese SA‘s and they don’t understand very good German or English


----------



## V0N1B2

cosima said:


> Thank you Grietje! That’s what I have done before asking here on TPF. But the SA wasn‘t sure about the color. In my local store are so many chinese SA‘s and they don’t understand very good German or English


Like @grietje wrote, the numbers on the tag mean nothing to us. Only BV knows that information.
If you are specifically looking for China Red, it would be best to contact them to avoid disappointment.
That being said, if that’s the underside of the Veneta handle I can see in the photo, that bag is not China Red. To give the best opinion of year/season/colour on a bag, more photos would be necessary - as in; interior lining, heatstamp, full view of bag, zippers etc.


----------



## cosima

V0N1B2 said:


> Like @grietje wrote, the numbers on the tag mean nothing to us. Only BV knows that information.
> If you are specifically looking for China Red, it would be best to contact them to avoid disappointment.
> That being said, if that’s the underside of the Veneta handle I can see in the photo, that bag is not China Red. To give the best opinion of year/season/colour on a bag, more photos would be necessary - as in; interior lining, heatstamp, full view of bag, zippers etc.



Thank you Von!
I think I will go to the store personally to ask my question!


----------



## Candice0985

What is the name of this bag? It has two compartments and double zippers. I really like it and I'm thinking of purchasing  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Candice0985 said:


> What is the name of this bag?



This is the Nodini or affectionately known as the pillow in the BV forum. Unlike the regular version which has one zippered compartment, this version has double compartments, thus double zippers. I own one in China Red (pic below) and highly recommend it. It feels like a regular handbag with the extra compartment. Very spacious and you can adjust the strap and wear it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## Candice0985

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is the Nodini or affectionately known as the pillow in the BV forum. Unlike the regular version which has one zippered compartment, this version has double compartments, thus double zippers. I own one in China Red (pic below) and highly recommend it. It feels like a regular handbag with the extra compartment. Very spacious and you can adjust the strap and wear it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413841


I wasn't sure if it was a previous version of the nodini bag. Your China Red version is gorgeous! I'm interested in gray or black as it'll be something I want to wear daily and mix with the majority of my wardobe with ease! Thank you so much for the information, I'm glad it comes highly recommended!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Candice0985 said:


> I'm glad it comes highly recommended!



Oh, it was not a previous version so to speak. I got mine from the boutique a few years ago? Can't recall definitely but it was a variation that came after. The regular one zipper version is still available. I had the option to buy it in Nero/New Light Grey which are just as gorgeous. It was a tough decision as I am usually very practical. I went with the red as it really spoke to me. I probably should use mine more.


----------



## Candice0985

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, it was not a previous version so to speak. I got mine from the boutique a few years ago? Can't recall definitely but it was a variation that came after. The regular one zipper version is still available. I had the option to buy it in Nero/New Light Grey which are just as gorgeous. It was a tough decision as I am usually very practical. I went with the red as it really spoke to me. I probably should use mine more.


I purchased this version of the Nodini just now in a dark brown almost black colour. I couldn't find it new anywhere but this one looks to be in great condition from Vestiaire Collective! Hope shipping doesn't take too long from the UK to Canada!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Candice0985 said:


> I purchased this Nodini!



Congrats on scoring one! It's pretty elusive. I haven't seen it on resale markets either. BV browns are gorgeous! Do share pics when it arrives and I hope you don't have to wait too long for it.

Tried to tag you for my reveal thread so that you can see more pics... I don't think the tag is working right as I am on my phone app so here it is:

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/973933/


----------



## muchstuff

Can someone tell me what this colour/finish is called? I've seen the tea rame which looks similar but darker...?


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Can someone tell me what this colour/finish is called? I've seen the tea rame which looks similar but darker...?
> View attachment 4417275


I can't really see the photo in detail but it looks like Gaisnsboro.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...atment-processes.504104/page-16#post-24275896


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I can't really see the photo in detail but it looks like Gaisnsboro.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...atment-processes.504104/page-16#post-24275896


That's it, thanks! It's on Tradesy if anyone's interested.


----------



## mahanica

Please help me ID the age and color of this veneta maxi. Thank you so much.


----------



## V0N1B2

mahanica said:


> Please help me ID the age and color of this veneta maxi. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426866
> View attachment 4426867
> View attachment 4426868
> View attachment 4426869


It's not a Maxi Veneta, it's a Large. They didn't have colour codes back then so I can't confirm the colour, but I assume it's Rosso.  The Veneta is from 2002/2003-ish.


----------



## mahanica

V0N1B2 said:


> It's not a Maxi Veneta, it's a Large. They didn't have colour codes back then so I can't confirm the colour, but I assume it's Rosso.  The Veneta is from 2002/2003-ish.



Thank you! I had doubts about the measurements not being big enough for a maxi. (19”x13”)but I’m curious, how you knew just by looking? Amazing! I tried comparing other Rosso images to this bag, but it seemed a bit off. I also called a few stores and the customer services dept but got no help.  Most SAs had never seen a code that began with a number.  
Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## V0N1B2

mahanica said:


> Thank you! I had doubts about the measurements not being big enough for a maxi. (19”x13”)but I’m curious, how you knew just by looking? Amazing! I tried comparing other Rosso images to this bag, but it seemed a bit off. I also called a few stores and the customer services dept but got no help.  Most SAs had never seen a code that began with a number.
> Thank you so much for your help.


The old style number for the Large Veneta is written on the tag. I’m guessing “RS” is the colour designation for Rosso but I can’t be 100% certain. These tags from the early 2000s only had letters like NER, EBO, RS, TER etc...
I would say that there are very few SAs currently working at Bottega Veneta that have seen an authenticity tag like the one in your bag. In fact, I’ll bet there aren’t many who have seen the tags that included the style number, skin, year and colour.   I met an SA at The Bellagio last week who had only been with BV for year.  I was trying to explain the difference between the new smooth (and larger) Piano Clutch and the original, done in Croc. She had no idea what I was talking about. Poor thing never knew the talents of Tomas Maier.


----------



## mahanica

V0N1B2 said:


> The old style number for the Large Veneta is written on the tag. I’m guessing “RS” is the colour designation for Rosso but I can’t be 100% certain. These tags from the early 2000s only had letters like NER, EBO, RS, TER etc...
> I would say that there are very few SAs currently working at Bottega Veneta that have seen an authenticity tag like the one in your bag. In fact, I’ll bet there aren’t many who have seen the tags that included the style number, skin, year and colour.   I met an SA at The Bellagio last week who had only been with BV for year.  I was trying to explain the difference between the new smooth (and larger) Piano Clutch and the original, done in Croc. She had no idea what I was talking about. Poor thing never knew the talents of Tomas Maier.



Ha ha, seriously people here could educate their staff and their upper management too! The New York manager insisted that the code on my bag began with a letter. So he read an “I” instead of a 1 ! (Eye roll). What can you say...it’s just best to smile and nod politely before you make your exit. May I ask what the code is for the large veneta? Pls share if you can. Thanks again for the help and the chat.


----------



## V0N1B2

mahanica said:


> Ha ha, seriously people here could educate their staff and their upper management too! The New York manager insisted that the code on my bag began with a letter. So he read an “I” instead of a 1 ! (Eye roll). What can you say...it’s just best to smile and nod politely before you make your exit. May I ask what the code is for the large veneta? Pls share if you can. Thanks again for the help and the chat.


The old style number for the Large Veneta was 05390, then it changed to 115654, and later became 367639 when the bag was redesigned.


----------



## mahanica

Thanks so so much! I posted a picture of the bag in the “action” thread. If the color jogs your memory, pls let me know.  It seems very similar to vermilion IMHO.


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi there! I was wondering if someone could help me ID the name of this style. When I search for it I can only find the larger version of it. Thank you in advance!

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ther-tote-0CMU2JfTX0Y-zSd9J9s5PN8?position=70


----------



## V0N1B2

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi there! I was wondering if someone could help me ID the name of this style. When I search for it I can only find the larger version of it. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ther-tote-0CMU2JfTX0Y-zSd9J9s5PN8?position=70


It probably didn’t have a specific name (like so many BV bags) and was called something very generic like Cervo Shopper/Tote.


----------



## kerstinmaria

V0N1B2 said:


> It probably didn’t have a specific name (like so many BV bags) and was called something very generic like Cervo Shopper/Tote.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Can anyone ID this colour? Is it a steel of some sort?


----------



## V0N1B2

Steel, Shadow... 
Need to see inside, heatstamp, zippers and daylight photos for a more accurate guess.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Steel, Shadow...
> Need to see inside, heatstamp, zippers and daylight photos for a more accurate guess.


Thanks V0N, just bought her, I'll post when I receive her! (So much for Ban Island...).


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Thanks V0N, just bought her, I'll post when I receive her! (So much for Ban Island...).



We left the island faster than you could say abracadabra [emoji23]


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> We left the island faster than you could say abracadabra [emoji23]


Yeah, somebody break my legs please so I can't swim...


----------



## RescueAllTheDogs

While helping my Mom downsize her closet, I came upon this vintage BV crossbody bag. My Mom thinks it's at least 30+ years old. The interior features one central magnetic closure pocket and two open areas. It came with a coordinating mirror.  Any ideas on the name/style of this crossbody bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## southernbelle43

RescueAllTheDogs said:


> While helping my Mom downsize her closet, I came upon this vintage BV crossbody bag. My Mom thinks it's at least 30+ years old. The interior features one central magnetic closure pocket and two open areas. It came with a coordinating mirror.  Any ideas on the name/style of this crossbody bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436603
> View attachment 4436604


Oh my, that is really lovely!!! And it looks like it is in great condition.


----------



## akarp317

Hi! Does anyone recognize this color and/or year? It’s a deep blue. Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

akarp317 said:


> Hi! Does anyone recognize this color and/or year? It’s a deep blue. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4439475
> View attachment 4439476


If that’s PVC inserted into the Intrecciato, it’s from Spring/Summer 2012. If it is in fact Blue, it would be Indigo but I thought only the Violet bags that season had the PVC detailing.  I would have to check that when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## akarp317

Thank you kindly



V0N1B2 said:


> If that’s PVC inserted into the Intrecciato, it’s from Spring/Summer 2012. If it is in fact Blue, it would be Indigo but I thought only the Violet bags that season had the PVC detailing.  I would have to check that when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## muchstuff

Here she is @V0N1B2 ...does this help narrow down the field?


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Here she is @V0N1B2 ...does this help narrow down the field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441007
> View attachment 4441008
> View attachment 4441009
> View attachment 4441010


I think it’s Steel from F/W 2012 but you tell me... does it look more Taupe with brownish undertones or  grey undertones IRL? Shadow (same season) can - in some lights  - look more like Steel, especially indoors. Two of your photos look like Steel and two photos look like Shadow. Stupid BV and their stoopid chameleon colours.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I think it’s Steel from F/W 2012 but you tell me... does it look more Taupe with brownish undertones or  grey undertones IRL? Shadow (same season) can - in some lights  - look more like Steel, especially indoors. Two of your photos look like Steel and two photos look like Shadow. Stupid BV and their stoopid chameleon colours.


DH and I see warm grey. It's a beautiful colour


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> DH and I see warm grey.


Then I would say Shadow


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Then I would say Shadow


Thanks, no matter what the name I'm totally in love. This is how I should feel with every bag I buy...
Do you know if Holts would be able to run the tag number? Maybe next time I'm downtown I could ask...


----------



## muchstuff

@V0N1B2 is this steel on the left and shadow on the right? OP posted them as a comparison but didn't label them.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> @V0N1B2 is this steel on the left and shadow on the right? OP posted them as a comparison but didn't label them.
> View attachment 4441101


Yes, the Cabat is Steel and the Roma is Shadow.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, the Cabat is Steel and the Roma is Shadow.


Thanks, based on that I’d say you’re correct in considering mine shadow.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Thanks in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

katgoldatx said:


> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4446760


It was called the Baby Bag


----------



## sophiekd

Hi! Does anyone know the name of this tote? I can’t seem to find it anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

sophiekd said:


> Hi! Does anyone know the name of this tote? I can’t seem to find it anywhere. Thanks!


Is this an authentic Bottega Veneta bag?
Do you have a link, more photos, interior pics, etc?
There is a smaller version of this bag sold exclusively at outlets called the "Basket Bag" but as for the one pictured above... can't help without more info.


----------



## H’sKisses

I know it’s difficult to authenticate without proper photos, so I’m not even going ask about authenticity. I am, however, wondering if anyone has seen a Cervo Baseball with metallic looking weave like this on TRR? Or is the weave (fettucce?) actually just really worn out and faded, and I’m just thinking it looks metallic?


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I know it’s difficult to authenticate without proper photos, so I’m not even going ask about authenticity. I am, however, wondering if anyone has seen a Cervo Baseball with metallic looking weave like this on TRR? Or is the weave (fettucce?) actually just really worn out and faded, and I’m just thinking it looks metallic?


My pekary baseball hobo has tie dyed fettuce so I'm thinking so does that one...


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I know it’s difficult to authenticate without proper photos, so I’m not even going ask about authenticity. I am, however, wondering if anyone has seen a Cervo Baseball with metallic looking weave like this on TRR? Or is the weave (fettucce?) actually just really worn out and faded, and I’m just thinking it looks metallic?


This Nero Cervo Hobo is probably from F/W 2010 and yes, the fettucce is umm... not really what I would call metallic, but more like iridescent. I think it was you whom asked some time ago about a bag that appeared to be like a purplish iridescent colour? I can't remember if you bought it and returned it, but it's that same skin used as the intrecciato on the hobo in the picture.  It's slightly shiny, but not quite what I would consider patent.


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> My pekary baseball hobo has tie dyed fettuce so I'm thinking so does that one...
> View attachment 4449746


 My Electrique has karung fettucce, but aside from the pekary hobos, I’ve never really seen others... so pretty! The cigar pekary is still on my list!


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> This Nero Cervo Hobo is probably from F/W 2010 and yes, the fettucce is umm... not really what I would call metallic, but more like iridescent. I think it was you whom asked some time ago about a bag that appeared to be like a purplish iridescent colour? I can't remember if you bought it and returned it, but it's that same skin used as the intrecciato on the hobo in the picture.  It's slightly shiny, but not quite what I would consider patent.



Thanks for the info!!! And yes, I purchased the purple iridescent (I think it was officially iris?) and kept it. So pretty!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hmmm. This may help my decision with the NLG dilemma...


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> My Electrique has karung fettucce, but aside from the pekary hobos, I’ve never really seen others... so pretty! The cigar pekary is still on my list!


Mine too!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hmmm. This may help my decision with the NLG dilemma...


What, sell the NLG baseball and buy this one?


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> What, sell the NLG baseball and buy this one?



Maybe... hmmm. I don’t have a Nero cervo...


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Maybe... hmmm. I don’t have a Nero cervo...


And it’s not just your  standard black...


----------



## pudu

Hi everyone! I'm new to BV but have already ordered a second one which is on its way. Haven't seen it around much though. Can you tell me the style and color name? Thanks in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

pudu said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to BV but have already ordered a second one which is on its way. Haven't seen it around much though. Can you tell me the style and color name? Thanks in advance!


Need to see the authenticity tag for a proper ID but looks like a Large Messenger Bag in Opera from Fall/Winter 2010.


----------



## pudu

V0N1B2 said:


> Need to see the authenticity tag for a proper ID but looks like a Large Messenger Bag in Opera from Fall/Winter 2010.


I don't have the bag yet, but it's amazing for me how you can ID so accurately, I think that's it! It might overwhelm my frame now that I see it modelled.. let's hope not..


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

V0N1B2 said:


> It was called the Baby Bag


I received the bag and I LOVE IT! Now, I am scouring the preloved market for more BV. Beautiful workmanship!
I have a couple of questions, maybe you folks can help me.

The leather is so soft. It feels at least as soft as my LV lambskin. I've read here at tPF that even BV calf is super soft. If the seller is uncertain, how would I know if this is calf or lamb? Any tips?

Also, is there a way to decode the serial numbers? From the serial number, can you figure out the age or model or anything at all, or is it kind of random?

And lastly about the Baby Bag with the velvet trim--oy! That is going to be a bugger to clean/condition it without getting product on the velvet or the ribbon that frames the velvet. Not a question, just an "Oy!"


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Here is the second BV purchase of the month.  (Whoops! I did it again!)

I bought this off eBay quite accidentally. It was so inexpensive and I adore this seller and before I knew it, I bought it knowing full well it was not at all my style. But now that I have it in hand, it is starting to grow on me. I'd like to know a little more about it. Part of what makes me like it is I realized it is not a handbag, but more of a computer bag (it is probably from the 70s/80s, so a file carrier may be more appropriate, but it fits my MacBook).

The exterior is suede with leather trim. The hardware appears gold plated. The "Bottega Veneta Made in Italy" stamp is on a gold plated (I think) metal plate. (Does the metal plate indicate Limited Edition?) The suede has butterflies imprinted on it throughout. (Please, tell me more about the butterflies. It seems that it was their thing at some point. I am curious to know more.) I cannot tell you what the interior fabric is. It is woven something and is nice and sturdy.

Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

katgoldatx said:


> The "Bottega Veneta Made in Italy" stamp is on a gold plated (I think) metal plate. (Does the metal plate indicate Limited Edition?)


No. That was just the branding used back then (before the heatstamp)


> The suede has butterflies imprinted on it throughout. (Please, tell me more about the butterflies. It seems that it was their thing at some point. I am curious to know more.)


The butterfly has been a signature of the house since the late 70s. It has randomly appeared on bags, shoes, clothing, scarves, jewellery, etc. since that time. Tomas Maier has done many collections through the years focused on the butterfly motif like the Farfalle bags in 2007 to the heavy-on-the-butterflies Spring 2013 collection, to the Butterfly Collection that was available exclusively at Harrods as well as selected boutiques in China in the Spring of 2017.

Other than that, I can’t tell you anything about your bag. I know nothing about vintage.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> No. That was just the branding used back then (before the heatstamp)
> 
> The butterfly has been a signature of the house since the late 70s. It has randomly appeared on bags, shoes, clothing, scarves, jewellery, etc. since that time. Tomas Maier has done many collections through the years focused on the butterfly motif like the Farfalle bags in 2007 to the heavy-on-the-butterflies Spring 2013 collection, to the Butterfly Collection that was available exclusively at Harrods as well as selected boutiques in China in the Spring of 2017.
> 
> Other than that, I can’t tell you anything about your bag. I know nothing about vintage.





katgoldatx said:


> Here is the second BV purchase of the month.  (Whoops! I did it again!)
> 
> I bought this off eBay quite accidentally. It was so inexpensive and I adore this seller and before I knew it, I bought it knowing full well it was not at all my style. But now that I have it in hand, it is starting to grow on me. I'd like to know a little more about it. Part of what makes me like it is I realized it is not a handbag, but more of a computer bag (it is probably from the 70s/80s, so a file carrier may be more appropriate, but it fits my MacBook).
> 
> The exterior is suede with leather trim. The hardware appears gold plated. The "Bottega Veneta Made in Italy" stamp is on a gold plated (I think) metal plate. (Does the metal plate indicate Limited Edition?) The suede has butterflies imprinted on it throughout. (Please, tell me more about the butterflies. It seems that it was their thing at some point. I am curious to know more.) I cannot tell you what the interior fabric is. It is woven something and is nice and sturdy.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4456160
> View attachment 4456159
> View attachment 4456157
> View attachment 4456156
> View attachment 4456158



This bag is currently at our local BV boutique in Vancouver...
https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/tote-bag_cod45435754id.html


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> This bag is currently at our local BV boutique in Vancouver...
> https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/tote-bag_cod45435754id.html


Or.... you could save $700 and get it on eBay


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Or.... you could save $700 and get it on eBay
> 
> View attachment 4457282


I thought I saw one on eBay!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

muchstuff said:


> This bag is currently at our local BV boutique in Vancouver...
> https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/tote-bag_cod45435754id.html


Do you have a url for the Canadian shop? I'd love to see how they describe it.


----------



## muchstuff

katgoldatx said:


> Do you have a url for the Canadian shop? I'd love to see how they describe it.


It's a store within a store. BV has gone from having a counter in Holt Renfrew here in Vancouver to having their own boutique in the store (I guess they rent the space...it certainly has allowed them to bring in a larger selection of bags). So no URL as such, sorry!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> It's a store within a store. BV has gone from having a counter in Holt Renfrew here in Vancouver to having their own boutique in the store (I guess they rent the space...it certainly has allowed them to bring in a larger selection of bags). So no URL as such, sorry!


Per @muchstuff ‘s link, this is how Bottega Veneta described it:


----------



## coloRLOw

hi there, first post here

occasionally see this bag on a phishing site (via google image ), anyone know whether BV actually make this before ?

many thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

coloRLOw said:


> hi there, first post here
> 
> occasionally see this bag on a phishing site (via google image ), anyone know whether BV actually make this before ?
> 
> many thanks!
> View attachment 4461285
> View attachment 4461286
> View attachment 4461287


This is a Stingray Crossbody in Parme form 2015


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

V0N1B2 said:


> This is a Stingray Crossbody in Parme form 2015


Stingray strikes me as a surprising choice for BV since they specialize is soft deliciousness.


----------



## coloRLOw

V0N1B2 said:


> This is a Stingray Crossbody in Parme form 2015


many thanks! 

and i find a same bag here
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-beautiful-byzantine-baguette.963855/

by the way, do you remember its retail price? thanks again!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

coloRLOw said:


> many thanks!
> 
> and i find a same bag here
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-beautiful-byzantine-baguette.963855/
> 
> by the way, do you remember its retail price? thanks again!


Has anyone touched one of these? What does it feel like? I've mostly touched stingray boots and one very old and dry bag I saw (not BV) in an old thrift store. The stingray I've felt is super stiff. Is the BV stingray different? It is certainly beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

Does anyone know what leather the catalano Campanas were made of?


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Does anyone know what leather the catalano Campanas were made of?
> View attachment 4464828


I thought they were Cervo
Maybe @septembersiren can help?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I thought they were Cervo
> Maybe @septembersiren can help?


I thought cervo too but the grain in some pics looks like it, in some not...thanks V0N, we’ll see if septembersiren pops in!


----------



## muchstuff

@V0N1B2 I did a bit more hunting around, the Catalano appears to be calfskin.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> @V0N1B2 I did a bit more hunting around, the Catalano appears to be calfskin.


Oh, okay. I dunno, the style pre-dates (2005) my time with BV. 
I know it drapes nicely, and looks like one of the Hermes leathers (Togo or Clemence), so Calf sounds about right I guess


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh, okay. I dunno, the style pre-dates (2005) my time with BV.
> I know it drapes nicely, and looks like one of the Hermes leathers (Togo or Clemence), so Calf sounds about right I guess


Debating about purchase, found one in good shape for a fairly cheap price...


----------



## Doncaster42

Dear BV Experts,

Am trembling with excitement. Bitten the bullet and bought my 1st cabat after being a mono-hobo lass for so long.
Am dying to get more info about this beauty.
Could anyone please ID her?
My thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

Doncaster42 said:


> Dear BV Experts,
> 
> Am trembling with excitement. Bitten the bullet and bought my 1st cabat after being a mono-hobo lass for so long.
> Am dying to get more info about this beauty.
> Could anyone please ID her?
> My thanks.


It’s from 2016. I think Resort 2016?
I’m at work but will confirm when I get home and let you know the colours if you don’t already know


----------



## Doncaster42

Thank you so much, Von1B2.
Take your time. Such sweet anticipation.


----------



## V0N1B2

Doncaster42 said:


> Dear BV Experts,
> 
> Am trembling with excitement. Bitten the bullet and bought my 1st cabat after being a mono-hobo lass for so long.
> Am dying to get more info about this beauty.
> Could anyone please ID her?
> My thanks.





Doncaster42 said:


> Thank you so much, Von1B2.
> Take your time. Such sweet anticipation.


It was called the Regimental Cabat and it's from Resort (Cruise) 2016.
I think there were 200 made and I believe it has the larger (deeper) measurements.  Someone more familiar with the newer Cabats could probably chime in on that.
The colours are Camel, Toscana, New Cigar, and I think? Mink (but I'm not totally positive about that).
It was also available in Ardoise/New Light Grey/Nero and... (?) Tourmaline?, also done with the Ayers handles.
That's all I got - hopefully someone with more Cabat mojo can help you out. 
Here's a pic from the Resort 2016 lookbook:


----------



## Doncaster42

Thanks a million, Von1B2.
I really appreciate it.
Great to know its 'christened' name.
Have a lovely evening.


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi, All! Pending authentication, but could it be Quetsche? I can’t tell if it’s grey or purple or brown...?? Browny purple? Purpley Brown? With grey thrown in?


----------



## Thymeless

Hi!
I am completely new to the world of designer handbags, but I am a lover of thrifting and vintage. While on the hunt today I found this cute bag and had to get it. I could tell by the soft leather and stitching that it was made with quality in mind. I would love to learn more about it!!! Can you help me....is it vintage? what style bag? is it a fake? 
Thank you and let me know if you need more pictures or info.


----------



## H’sKisses

BV just confirmed is Quetsche! On its own, it looks brown, but next to Ebano it’s clearly purpley!


----------



## V0N1B2

Thymeless said:


> Hi!
> I am completely new to the world of designer handbags, but I am a lover of thrifting and vintage. While on the hunt today I found this cute bag and had to get it. I could tell by the soft leather and stitching that it was made with quality in mind. I would love to learn more about it!!! Can you help me....is it vintage? what style bag? is it a fake?
> Thank you and let me know if you need more pictures or info.
> View attachment 4470828
> View attachment 4470821
> View attachment 4470822
> View attachment 4470823
> View attachment 4470826
> View attachment 4470828
> View attachment 4470824


I’m sorry, I can’t help with vintage bags. This bag is probably from the 70s? Early 80s? I know nothing about them, their timeline or history etc. so that’s just a guess.
Hopefully someone else is better-versed ii vintage and can let you know a roundabout era.


----------



## Thymeless

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m sorry, I can’t help with vintage bags. This bag is probably from the 70s? Early 80s? I know nothing about them, their timeline or history etc. so that’s just a guess.
> Hopefully someone else is better-versed ii vintage and can let you know a roundabout era.


Thanks though!


----------



## serenityneow

Hi all, can anyone id this silver color? And do you know the year?  Thanks much!  

https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-bottega-veneta-bella-tote-intrecciato-nappa-small4376150


----------



## V0N1B2

serenityneow said:


> Hi all, can anyone id this silver color? And do you know the year?  Thanks much!
> 
> https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-bottega-veneta-bella-tote-intrecciato-nappa-small4376150


It's a Baby Garda in Argento Ossidato from Fall 2017.
Hawaii exclusive.


----------



## serenityneow

Thank you!!!



V0N1B2 said:


> It's a Baby Garda in Argento Ossidato from Fall 2017.
> Hawaii exclusive.


----------



## serenityneow

Von, would you mind identifying one more metallic?  I’m in love with these colors . . . 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...allic-intrecciato-leather-hobo-bag?position=0

Many thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

serenityneow said:


> Von, would you mind identifying one more metallic?  I’m in love with these colors . . .
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...allic-intrecciato-leather-hobo-bag?position=0
> 
> Many thanks.


It’s hard to say. TRR just doesn’t provide enough photos but if I had to guess, I would say Brunito.


----------



## serenityneow

Thank you, again.  





V0N1B2 said:


> It’s hard to say. TRR just doesn’t provide enough photos but if I had to guess, I would say Brunito.


----------



## Hasbro4

Hi everyone. I have been wanting a BV for awhile now and my local consignment texted me pictures of a BV tote they just got in. She said there is very little wear and it’s beautiful. I’m  sorry I only have the 2 pictures they sent me but I’m wondering if anyone can identify this one and tell me more about it? I appreciate any input you can give me.  Thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hasbro4 said:


> Hi everyone. I have been wanting a BV for awhile now and my local consignment texted me pictures of a BV tote they just got in. She said there is very little wear and it’s beautiful. I’m  sorry I only have the 2 pictures they sent me but I’m wondering if anyone can identify this one and tell me more about it? I appreciate any input you can give me.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476501
> View attachment 4476500


Just by looking at it, I would guess it's from somewhere between 2007-2009.  It probably would have had a very generic name like Nappa Tote or something.  It's black from the looks if it? The authenticity tag inside would give a clue as to the year, and we can probably narrow it down from there


----------



## Hasbro4

V0N1B2 said:


> Just by looking at it, I would guess it's from somewhere between 2007-2009.  It probably would have had a very generic name like Nappa Tote or something.  It's black from the looks if it? The authenticity tag inside would give a clue as to the year, and we can probably narrow it down from there


Thank you! I’m going to take a look at it tomorrow if it’s still there. I will take more pictures like you suggested. Thanks again!


----------



## Cheanish

Hi everyone! 
Can you help me identifying the color and year? 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Hi folks,
Can someone ID this bag?  Apologies that I don't have better photos. 

I just made an offer on this not knowing what the heck it is (other than BV), but just after submitting my offer, I think I may have figured out what it is. I think (not sure) it is a BV Convertible Maxi.

The handles don't look like the other Convertibles I find online, but because of the zip top and sides that fold in, it seems closer to a Convertible than anything else I can figure.

Being all pleased with myself, I went to YouTube and found a video called Bottega Veneta Napoli by Alf Nastri and --gadzooks!-- what a cool bag. But, like I said, I'm not sure that is the same bag.

Also, the one I am looking doesn't show a photo of the strap. I don't think it has one. I doubt I can buy one, so..errrrgh. I suppose I can find something that will work and look good. 

But all this assuming I finally figured it out. So tell me folks, is this a Convertible Maxi, or something else?

Thanks!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

No wait, it can't be. It doesn't have the hardware for the straps. Hmm..what the heck is this thing?


----------



## muchstuff

katgoldatx said:


> No wait, it can't be. It doesn't have the hardware for the straps. Hmm..what the heck is this thing?


If you have the right pics you may want to run it by V0N on the authenticate this thread...


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

muchstuff said:


> If you have the right pics you may want to run it by V0N on the authenticate this thread...



Ruh-roh. I don't like the sound of this.

I do not have the right photographs which is why I didn't do that first. (I'm going to sound very green here), I really believed her story. Hmm...

Also, I paid using PayPal and it is on Poshmark and they guarantee authenticity, so I thought I'd be safe.

As soon as I receive it, I will authenticate it.


----------



## muchstuff

katgoldatx said:


> Ruh-roh. I don't like the sound of this.
> 
> I do not have the right photographs which is why I didn't do that first. (I'm going to sound very green here), I really believed her story. Hmm...
> 
> Also, I paid using PayPal and it is on Poshmark and they guarantee authenticity, so I thought I'd be safe.
> 
> As soon as I receive it, I will authenticate it.


I am no expert on authenticating BV!  The style doesn't look familiar to me but that may or may not mean a darn thing. V0N will know, she's the BV high priestess. @V0N1B2 any comments based on the one pic?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

muchstuff said:


> I am no expert on authenticating BV!  The style doesn't look familiar to me but that may or may not mean a darn thing. V0N will know, she's the BV high priestess. @V0N1B2 any comments based on the one pic?



Here are 2 more pics. I didn't include them before because I didn't think they were helpful. This Posher has over 800 sales, so she is certainly not a hit and run scam artist.

She said she received the BV as a gift some time ago from a German Baron in an old relationship. She never did post pics of the inside as I requested, but I sent her a million annoying messages, so I just wrote it off as, I don' t know, me being too needy.

Thank's V0N and muchstuff.


----------



## muchstuff

katgoldatx said:


> Here are 2 more pics. I didn't include them before because I didn't think they were helpful. This Posher has over 800 sales, so she is certainly not a hit and run scam artist.
> 
> She said she received the BV as a gift some time ago from a German Baron in an old relationship. She never did post pics of the inside as I requested, but I sent her a million annoying messages, so I just wrote it off as, I don' t know, me being too needy.
> 
> Thank's V0N and muchstuff.
> 
> View attachment 4478431
> View attachment 4478432


Hopefully V0N will chime in soon!


----------



## V0N1B2

Cheanish said:


> Hi everyone!
> Can you help me identifying the color and year?
> Thank you in advance!


The first one looks like it could maybe be New Chartreuse from 2014
The second one looks like it could be Quarzo from 2006/2007? I can't remember exactly.
To give you a definitive answer, we'd need more than just a picture under studio lighting. The authenticity tag inside will tell us the actual colour and year.  If you post those, you'll have your answer.


----------



## V0N1B2

katgoldatx said:


> Hi folks,
> Can someone ID this bag?  Apologies that I don't have better photos.
> 
> I just made an offer on this not knowing what the heck it is (other than BV), but just after submitting my offer, I think I may have figured out what it is. I think (not sure) it is a BV Convertible Maxi.
> 
> The handles don't look like the other Convertibles I find online, but because of the zip top and sides that fold in, it seems closer to a Convertible than anything else I can figure.
> 
> Being all pleased with myself, I went to YouTube and found a video called Bottega Veneta Napoli by Alf Nastri and --gadzooks!-- what a cool bag. But, like I said, I'm not sure that is the same bag.
> 
> Also, the one I am looking doesn't show a photo of the strap. I don't think it has one. I doubt I can buy one, so..errrrgh. I suppose I can find something that will work and look good.
> 
> But all this assuming I finally figured it out. So tell me folks, is this a Convertible Maxi, or something else?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4478303


I would say this bag is pretending to be a Cabat.
A gift from a German Baron? Oh ok


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

V0N1B2 said:


> I would say this bag is pretending to be a Cabat.
> A gift from a German Baron? Oh ok


Oh my. It's likely a fake, isn't it? Dang it.


----------



## V0N1B2

katgoldatx said:


> Oh my. It's likely a fake, isn't it? Dang it.


I doubt the authenticity. The peeling on the leather, the quality of the leather, the snap things...
If it hasn't been shipped out, cancel the transaction if you can. 
Sorry


----------



## muchstuff

katgoldatx said:


> Oh my. It's likely a fake, isn't it? Dang it.


Before you beat yourself up too badly for believing the seller's story I'll tell you about the time I wired a guy $400 for fake concert tickets. I was smart and asked for a photo of the tickets but, being Canadian, was too polite to ask for a second pic when I couldn't read the printing on the "tickets" he sent a photo of. Even talked to him on the phone. $400 gone, poof, just like that. All I was left with was a fake tracking number and a lot of angst. I'm still an optimist and believe there are more good than bad people out there though...


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

muchstuff said:


> Before you beat yourself up too badly for believing the seller's story I'll tell you about the time I wired a guy $400 for fake concert tickets. I was smart and asked for a photo of the tickets but, being Canadian, was too polite to ask for a second pic when I couldn't read the printing on the "tickets" he sent a photo of. Even talked to him on the phone. $400 gone, poof, just like that. All I was left with was a fake tracking number and a lot of angst. I'm still an optimist and believe there are more good than bad people out there though...


Haha! Oh I am so sorry! That is a terrible story.  But I love it that because you are Canadian you were so polite. If we all were Canadians  the world would be a lovely place.

PayPal   is helping me. I'll be fine.

Take care and thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## muchstuff

katgoldatx said:


> Haha! Oh I am so sorry! That is a terrible story.  But I love it that because you are Canadian you were so polite. If we all were Canadians  the world would be a lovely place.
> 
> PayPal   is helping me. I'll be fine.
> 
> Take care and thanks for sharing your story.


Glad to hear that PP is on your side. There are lots of beautiful pre-loved BVs out there...hope to see you here again soon!


----------



## H’sKisses

I know that not all styles have an actual name, and this one is listed as just Intrecciato Chain Crossbody in Nero/Gold (clearly a mistake), but wondering if anyone knows if this has an actual name, and what color it may be? I can’t decide if it’s New Steel? It’s not on the BV site anymore so I don’t know if it had a different style name. I know retailers don’t always list them using the actual BV style name.

I can’t seem to find much info on this style so I think it may have just been one season...


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I know that not all styles have an actual name, and this one is listed as just Intrecciato Chain Crossbody in Nero/Gold (clearly a mistake), but wondering if anyone knows if this has an actual name, and what color it may be? I can’t decide if it’s New Steel? It’s not on the BV site anymore so I don’t know if it had a different style name. I know retailers don’t always list them using the actual BV style name.
> 
> I can’t seem to find much info on this style so I think it may have just been one season...


It was called “Chain Wallet in Intrecciato Nappa”. Colour is New Steel (body), Dark New Steel (sides) and Pumpkin (interior) and the chains are Dark Gold. Yep, one season only.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> It was called “Chain Wallet in Intrecciato Nappa”. Colour is New Steel (body), Dark New Steel (sides) and Pumpkin (interior) and the chains are Dark Gold. Yep, one season only.



I didn’t realize it was tri-color! The photos don’t show it, and it’s not referenced in the description! Hmmm... Interesting! Might be worth checking it out, I can always return if it doesn’t work out for me. Thanks, V0N!


----------



## V0N1B2

Here’s two detail pics:


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Here’s two detail pics:
> View attachment 4482065
> View attachment 4482066



That orange is lovely, like a little secret every time you open the zipper! It’s like the purple lining! Thanks!!!


----------



## Doncaster42

Hello again to the BV experts here on TPF,
I'm a woman on a mission to collect most of the seasonal hobo releases that came under Tomas Maier's watch.
If I could have some help, please, in identifying my latest baby which I am told is a large hobo with snakeskin knots.
And if it is not too crass, (ignore this statement if it is), her price when it was first released would be much appreciated.

My thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

Doncaster42 said:


> Hello again to the BV experts here on TPF,
> I'm a woman on a mission to collect most of the seasonal hobo releases that came under Tomas Maier's watch.
> If I could have some help, please, in identifying my latest baby which I am told is a large hobo with snakeskin knots.
> And if it is not too crass, (ignore this statement if it is), her price when it was first released would be much appreciated.
> 
> My thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4483737
> View attachment 4483738
> View attachment 4483739


I have been admiring this bag for months now.  I have too many white/ cream bags or I would have bought it.  Congratulations. That is so chic and edgy.  Give us some mod  shots when you have time.


----------



## akarp317

Hi! Can someone please clear this up for me? My search of the forum resulted in the understanding that the sloane only can in one size. If so, what is this bag? It appears similar in design to the Sloane but in different proportions; longer strap, smaller body. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Cheanish

V0N1B2 said:


> The first one looks like it could maybe be New Chartreuse from 2014
> The second one looks like it could be Quarzo from 2006/2007? I can't remember exactly.
> To give you a definitive answer, we'd need more than just a picture under studio lighting. The authenticity tag inside will tell us the actual colour and year.  If you post those, you'll have your answer.



Hi Von!
Here is the authenticity tag. What do you think, is this New Chartreuse or Quarzo?


----------



## V0N1B2

Doncaster42 said:


> Hello again to the BV experts here on TPF,
> I'm a woman on a mission to collect most of the seasonal hobo releases that came under Tomas Maier's watch.
> If I could have some help, please, in identifying my latest baby which I am told is a large hobo with snakeskin knots.
> And if it is not too crass, (ignore this statement if it is), her price when it was first released would be much appreciated.
> 
> My thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4483737
> View attachment 4483738
> View attachment 4483739


I must have looked for at least two hours this morning for information about this bag.
I got nothing.
There are a lot of ladies here that receive catalogues every season - perhaps they can lend some help.  All I can tell you is I think it's Mist and I'm pretty sure it also came in Cobalt.  Season-wise... no clue.  Probably 2017/2018 and would have been about $3600.
Best thing to do, especially with the new tags that tell us absolutley nothing, is to call your SA at Bottega Veneta and ask him or her for information on the season/year/colour/official name.
Sorry.


----------



## V0N1B2

akarp317 said:


> Hi! Can someone please clear this up for me? My search of the forum resulted in the understanding that the sloane only can in one size. If so, what is this bag? It appears similar in design to the Sloane but in different proportions; longer strap, smaller body. Any input is appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4483856


Need to see authenticity tag.


----------



## V0N1B2

Cheanish said:


> Hi Von!
> Here is the authenticity tag. What do you think, is this New Chartreuse or Quarzo?


This is from the green bag?
Quarzo was the colour of the pink bag you posted.
This tag probably belongs to a New Chartreuse Veneta. The heatstamp and underside of zippers would be helpful.  If you have a picture that you personally took of the bag that shows the true colour, that would be helpful.


----------



## V0N1B2

*TO ANYONE LOOKING TO ID A BAG:*
It would be helpful to post as many photos as possible.
Authenticity tags, hardware colour, zippers and zipper brands, handles, heatstamps etc. are all things that have changed seasonally and without those detail photos, there's not much I can do to help.  It can be the difference between a Fall 2014 and Spring 2015 bag of the same style for example.  Also would be helpful to see more than one photo of the colour.


----------



## akarp317

Thanks for taking a look. I posted a pic off the consignment site so do not have the authenticity tag available unfortunately. I was just wondering generally if anyone was familiar with this model/shape? If it’s too difficult without the tag, no worries and thanks anyway!



V0N1B2 said:


> Need to see authenticity tag.


----------



## V0N1B2

akarp317 said:


> Thanks for taking a look. I posted a pic off the consignment site so do not have the authenticity tag available unfortunately. I was just wondering generally if anyone was familiar with this model/shape? If it’s too difficult without the tag, no worries and thanks anyway!


It looks like an Ottone Sloan from 2007. There are lots of threads here on the Sloan and pics in the Reference Library. There is/was only one size that I’m aware of.  The handle if the bag you posted looks jacked so you’d want to see the authenticity tag to confirm if it’s even authentic.


----------



## Doncaster42

southernbelle43 said:


> I have been admiring this bag for months now.  I have too many white/ cream bags or I would have bought it.  Congratulations. That is so chic and edgy.  Give us some mod  shots when you have time.


Thank you; I eyed it for so long and took the plunge. Takes boho to a new level. Will do as suggested in time.


----------



## Doncaster42

V0N1B2 said:


> I must have looked for at least two hours this morning for information about this bag.
> I got nothing.
> There are a lot of ladies here that receive catalogues every season - perhaps they can lend some help.  All I can tell you is I think it's Mist and I'm pretty sure it also came in Cobalt.  Season-wise... no clue.  Probably 2017/2018 and would have been about $3600.
> Best thing to do, especially with the new tags that tell us absolutely nothing, is to call your SA at Bottega Veneta and ask him or her for information on the season/year/colour/official name.
> Sorry.


Dear Von1B2,

Please don't apologise... 2 hours! Gasp!
I should be doing the apologising instead!
Am so sorry to have taken that much of your time on something trivial.
My thanks! Your details are a good enough start.
I will start trawling the internet for answers.


----------



## southernbelle43

Doncaster42 said:


> Thank you; I eyed it for so long and took the plunge. Takes boho to a new level. Will do as suggested in time.


I bet I looked at it ten times at least.  It is just so different, a real prize.


----------



## akarp317

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like an Ottone Sloan from 2007. There are lots of threads here on the Sloan and pics in the Reference Library. There is/was only one size that I’m aware of.  The handle if the bag you posted looks jacked so you’d want to see the authenticity tag to confirm if it’s even authentic.



Oh, gotcha! Thanks von!


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> It was called “Chain Wallet in Intrecciato Nappa”. Colour is New Steel (body), Dark New Steel (sides) and Pumpkin (interior) and the chains are Dark Gold. Yep, one season only.


 
V0N, would you know if it came in other colors? I’ve scoured the web and found Steel when it was still on the BV site, but have also found it in Nero, what looks like Brighton, and possibly Quetsche in other sites (*******, farfetch, baseblu... no clue about these sites, so I wonder if they’re even legit). I could only find it in Steel listed under BV. Maybe other markets had different colors? The black is also so pretty.


----------



## SGSpurses

My mother-in-law gave me all of her designer handbags (yay!), but I am trying to keep better records than she did for them as far as year and style name. Please help me identify this bag. I'm guessing it's from the 90s. It has an older 3 lined authenticity tag where all the numbers run together. The first six numbers (style number perhaps?) is 105001. Snap close with zippered inside pocket. Thanks!


----------



## dyyong

I am bitten by BV’s bug, came across this, which style is this? TIA!


----------



## V0N1B2

SGSpurses said:


> My mother-in-law gave me all of her designer handbags (yay!), but I am trying to keep better records than she did for them as far as year and style name. Please help me identify this bag. I'm guessing it's from the 90s. It has an older 3 lined authenticity tag where all the numbers run together. The first six numbers (style number perhaps?) is 105001. Snap close with zippered inside pocket. Thanks!


Can I see the authenticity tag?
The first six are not style numbers.


----------



## V0N1B2

dyyong said:


> I am bitten by BV’s bug, came across this, which style is this? TIA!


It was colloquially known as the Small Camera Bag, in what looks like Twilight from somewhere around 2017, but like so many others, probably had no formal (designated) style name


----------



## dyyong

V0N1B2 said:


> It was colloquially known as the Small Camera Bag, in what looks like Twilight from somewhere around 2017, but like so many others, probably had no formal (designated) style name


Thank you.


----------



## dyyong

Good morning, did a quick search can’t find information about this except the name Rete Tote? Cesta Tote? please help! TIA!!


----------



## V0N1B2

dyyong said:


> Good morning, did a quick search can’t find information about this except the name Rete Tote? Cesta Tote? please help! TIA!!


Neither. It’s a Lido Tote.


----------



## dyyong

V0N1B2 said:


> Neither. It’s a Lido Tote.


Yay, even better!! Lol
*off to google Lido Tote 
And thank you V0N1B2 ^_^


----------



## SGSpurses

V0N1B2 said:


> Can I see the authenticity tag?
> The first six are not style numbers.


Here is the authenticity tag - thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

dyyong said:


> Good morning, did a quick search can’t find information about this except the name Rete Tote? Cesta Tote? please help! TIA!!





V0N1B2 said:


> Neither. It’s a Lido Tote.





dyyong said:


> Yay, even better!! Lol
> *off to google Lido Tote
> And thank you V0N1B2 ^_^


Sorry, I was running out of the house quickly this morning.
This Lido was from Spring 2012 or Resort 11/12??
It’s the Nappa Nastri Lido Bag and the colour is Chene and the little pieces woven through are in Plaster - the colour, not the material


----------



## V0N1B2

SGSpurses said:


> Here is the authenticity tag - thanks!


Vintage is not my forté, but I believe this bag is probably from the mid to late 90s, but not newer than 2001. :flowers;


----------



## dyyong

V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry, I was running out of the house quickly this morning.
> This Lido was from Spring 2012 or Resort 11/12??
> It’s the Nappa Nastri Lido Bag and the colour is Chene and the little pieces woven through are in Plaster - the colour, not the material


No worries ^_^
This is very helpful!
Thank you V0N1B2


----------



## morejunkny

Does anyone know what color and/or season this Garda/Bella is? (Excitedly waiting for it to arrive!) Thanks for any help!

https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-bella-tote-grey-402926


----------



## indiaink

morejunkny said:


> Does anyone know what color and/or season this Garda/Bella is? (Excitedly waiting for it to arrive!) Thanks for any help!
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-bella-tote-grey-402926


It's a beautiful bag - I think it's New Light Gray but because it's got that hecking one-line code you'll need to ask your Bottega Veneta SA for help. They are always glad to do it!


----------



## morejunkny

Thank you! Following your advice I called BV with the number and they confirmed that it is New Light Gray. I am thrilled, I love this color.


----------



## Greenredapple

Hi everyone. I would appreciate if someone could tell me the name of the bag style? From what year is it? Thanks in advance  

https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...dbag-in-black-intrecciato-leather-338354.html


----------



## V0N1B2

Greenredapple said:


> Hi everyone. I would appreciate if someone could tell me the name of the bag style? From what year is it? Thanks in advance
> 
> https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...dbag-in-black-intrecciato-leather-338354.html


I’ve never seen this bag before.


----------



## dyyong

Ladies, need your help with this one.
Very tempting to get this, it’s supposed to be PM looked like PM but 17” length? 
Is it all leather or? Year? Any information would help!  TIA ^_^


----------



## indiaink

dyyong said:


> Ladies, need your help with this one.
> Very tempting to get this, it’s supposed to be PM looked like PM but 17” length?
> Is it all leather or? Year? Any information would help!  TIA ^_^


It's a Mini - it's also been on the 'bay for a while. I *almost* recognize this but not quite - we need photos of that important white tag sewn into the base, or @V0N1B2's encyclopedic mind...


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> It's a Mini - it's also been on the 'bay for a while. I *almost* recognize this but not quite - we need photos of that important white tag sewn into the base, or @V0N1B2's encyclopedic mind...


Tea rame?


----------



## dyyong

indiaink said:


> It's a Mini - it's also been on the 'bay for a while. I *almost* recognize this but not quite - we need photos of that important white tag sewn into the base, or @V0N1B2's encyclopedic mind...


Unfortunately seller didn’t post the white tag, this is all the information.


----------



## dyyong

muchstuff said:


> Tea rame?


I just googled think it’s Tea Rame! Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

dyyong said:


> I just googled think it’s Tea Rame! Thank you


Very pretty bag!


----------



## dyyong

muchstuff said:


> Very pretty bag!


Can I pick your brain what do you think of the condition?


----------



## muchstuff

dyyong said:


> Can I pick your brain what do you think of the condition?


Impossible to tell really, from the pics posted, sorry.


----------



## dyyong

muchstuff said:


> Impossible to tell really, from the pics posted, sorry.


Blurry pictures. Thank you.


----------



## indiaink

dyyong said:


> Blurry pictures. Thank you.


If you want it, get it - it can be cleaned by BV. Here's a thread about the original, and it's well worth the price being asked now -

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mini-cabat-in-tea-nappa-rame.382145/


----------



## dyyong

indiaink said:


> If you want it, get it - it can be cleaned by BV. Here's a thread about the original, and it's well worth the price being asked now -
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mini-cabat-in-tea-nappa-rame.382145/


I think the handles have cracks


----------



## indiaink

dyyong said:


> I think the handles have cracks


Easily repairable. But - you're right, I don't think this is the bag for you.


----------



## dyyong

indiaink said:


> Easily repairable. But - you're right, I don't think this is the bag for you.


I should wait patiently for THE ONE! Thank you ladies!!


----------



## MissSC

Hi all. I recently got my first BV and I'm blown away by how beautiful the leather feels and the color. The SA told me there is a refresh service available but it is also dependent on if they have the color dye still available. I wanted to identify the color on this bag and also was curious of the season/year etc. I haven't been able to find any information on line but if you all can assist it would be amazing. I've attached some images.


----------



## indiaink

MissSC said:


> Hi all. I recently got my first BV and I'm blown away by how beautiful the leather feels and the color. The SA told me there is a refresh service available but it is also dependent on if they have the color dye still available. I wanted to identify the color on this bag and also was curious of the season/year etc. I haven't been able to find any information on line but if you all can assist it would be amazing. I've attached some images.


It sounds as though the SA has seen the bag - were they not able to identify the bag? I'm assuming it was a Bottega Veneta SA.  At any rate, there are no photos attached, please try again if you need to.


----------



## MissSC

Sorry forgot to upload the images.


----------



## MissSC

indiaink said:


> It sounds as though the SA has seen the bag - were they not able to identify the bag? I'm assuming it was a Bottega Veneta SA.  At any rate, there are no photos attached, please try again if you need to.


Wow you’re quick! Thanks. The images finally uploaded. I purchased it in store in Italy. I know it’s an Olimpia but don’t know the color or year.


----------



## V0N1B2

MissSC said:


> Sorry forgot to upload the images.


It’s really hard to tell with those phots - the light isn’t the best, and many BV colours are notoriously difficult to capture. If you bought it within the last 12 months, and judging from the colour if the zipper fabric, I’d guess probably Chamomile. I think it was maybe Spring/Summer 2018 maybe?  I can’t remember exactly but I have a pair of Chamomile & Lavender flats from that season if I remember correctly. 
 In any event, the SA at Bottega can confirm the colour for you.


----------



## indiaink

MissSC said:


> Wow you’re quick! Thanks. The images finally uploaded. I purchased it in store in Italy. I know it’s an Olimpia but don’t know the color or year.


Any BV SA will be able to put that one-line code into their system and tell you what you want to know. Beautiful bag, congrats on your purchase!


----------



## MissSC

Thank you both so much. Its a greenish/yellowish color but I do notice the exact shade is hard to catch in photos! I will contact them directly since I want to reserve the dye and keep it ready for when my baby needs some love.


----------



## MissSC

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s really hard to tell with those phots - the light isn’t the best, and many BV colours are notoriously difficult to capture. If you bought it within the last 12 months, and judging from the colour if the zipper fabric, I’d guess probably Chamomile. I think it was maybe Spring/Summer 2018 maybe?  I can’t remember exactly but I have a pair of Chamomile & Lavender flats from that season if I remember correctly.
> In any event, the SA at Bottega can confirm the colour for you.



You're absolutely correct. It's Chamomile!


----------



## pudu

Hi everyone - does any know what colour this is? They only say mauve, but it's a no return sale, so I want to make sure it's the colour I want.. thanks in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

pudu said:


> Hi everyone - does any know what colour this is? They only say mauve, but it's a no return sale, so I want to make sure it's the colour I want.. thanks in advance!


The authenticity tag will tell you the colour.
Almost impossible to say from these two pics. Bramble? Lilac? Grape?
What colour are you looking for?


----------



## pudu

V0N1B2 said:


> The authenticity tag will tell you the colour.
> Almost impossible to say from these two pics. Bramble? Lilac? Grape?
> What colour are you looking for?


They don't have pictures of the authenticity tag unfortunately. Ideally Glicine.. but unlikely, right? Too saturated? Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

It’s 100% not Glicine, the bag in that photos is over 10 years old. 
I wouldn’t buy anything without seeing markers of authenticity - especially if it’s final sale, but that’s just me.


----------



## pudu

pudu said:


> They don't have pictures of the authenticity tag unfortunately. Ideally Glicine.. but unlikely, right? Too saturated? Thanks!


does the gold hardware and inner lining give away anything?

Good advice anyway, I think I'll take it. Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

pudu said:


> does the gold hardware and inner lining give away anything?
> 
> Good advice anyway, I think I'll take it. Thank you!


Yes. They tell me the bag is at least 10 years old - minimum.


----------



## houseof999

Does anyone know the style name or number for these suede boots? My Google search is failing me. There are no size or name printed inside. They are a really dark green color.


----------



## indiaink

houseof999 said:


> Does anyone know the style name or number for these suede boots? My Google search is failing me. There are no size or name printed inside. They are a really dark green color.
> View attachment 4527921
> View attachment 4527922


Is the Bottega Veneta logo or name on them anywhere? If so, could you provide a photo?


----------



## houseof999

indiaink said:


> Is the Bottega Veneta logo or name on them anywhere? If so, could you provide a photo?


Yes it's inside and worn off. 


The only woven detail on the side


----------



## indiaink

houseof999 said:


> Yes it's inside and worn off.
> View attachment 4527939
> 
> The only woven detail on the side
> View attachment 4527942


Thank you - one of our 'shoe' folks should be along shortly, I would hope


----------



## V0N1B2

houseof999 said:


> Does anyone know the style name or number for these suede boots? My Google search is failing me. There are no size or name printed inside. They are a really dark green color.
> View attachment 4527921
> View attachment 4527922





houseof999 said:


> Yes it's inside and worn off.
> View attachment 4527939
> 
> The only woven detail on the side
> View attachment 4527942


These are vintage -probably from the 80s (or earlier). I don’t think you’ll have much luck finding any information about them.


----------



## houseof999

V0N1B2 said:


> These are vintage -probably from the 80s (or earlier). I don’t think you’ll have much luck finding any information about them.


Thank you! I just bought them but they are too narrow for me. Do BV shoes normally run narrow?


----------



## V0N1B2

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I just bought them but they are too narrow for me. Do BV shoes normally run narrow?


I think most people would say yes. I don’t find them as narrow as say... Ferragamo but here is a thread that discusses them 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-shoes-not-comfortable-at-all.978401/


----------



## jblacktg19

Hello!  Any thoughts on this BV Intrecciato Duffel

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...005772?hash=item3d91f8c90c:g:J0wAAOSwT25dYmZJ
Everything looks legit but that is just my laymen eye.  

Thank you!


----------



## H’sKisses

jblacktg19 said:


> Hello!  Any thoughts on this BV Intrecciato Duffel
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...005772?hash=item3d91f8c90c:g:J0wAAOSwT25dYmZJ
> Everything looks legit but that is just my laymen eye.
> 
> Thank you!



If you need help with authentication, please post in the authentication thread. Hopefully someone there will be able to assist!


----------



## dyyong

indiaink said:


> Easily repairable. But - you're right, I don't think this is the bag for you.


I came back to ask about “Easily repairable “, can you share more information please?


----------



## indiaink

dyyong said:


> I came back to ask about “Easily repairable “, can you share more information please?


Edge cracks are easily repairable using the right color here:
https://www.rmleathersupply.com/pro...nt-made-in-france?_pos=8&_sid=db0dff2c0&_ss=r

And this tool found here:
https://www.tandyleather.com/en/product/craftool-stainless-steel-edge-paddle

The Vernis Edge Paint goes on like magic, you’ll not believe it until you do it.

Thank you so much for asking!


----------



## dyyong

indiaink said:


> Edge cracks are easily repairable using the right color here:
> https://www.rmleathersupply.com/pro...nt-made-in-france?_pos=8&_sid=db0dff2c0&_ss=r
> 
> And this tool found here:
> https://www.tandyleather.com/en/product/craftool-stainless-steel-edge-paddle
> 
> The Vernis Edge Paint goes on like magic, you’ll not believe it until you do it.
> 
> Thank you so much for asking!


THANK YOU for sharing! If I can changed/dyed (by accident) a Chanel Boy color think I can handle this!


----------



## indiaink

dyyong said:


> THANK YOU for sharing! If I can changed/dyed (by accident) a Chanel Boy color think I can handle this!


Make sure to do before/after photos! Can’t wait to see!


----------



## dyyong

indiaink said:


> Make sure to do before/after photos! Can’t wait to see!


Currently have no project on hand but this information definitely will be some in the future!!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Make sure to do before/after photos! Can’t wait to see!


Is that tea rame still listed?


----------



## dyyong

muchstuff said:


> Is that tea rame still listed?


I think someone grab it, not me


----------



## muchstuff

dyyong said:


> I think someone grab it, not me


Oh well, on to the next bag...


----------



## Allen_bags

Can some one name this bag or the model name? Cant search it


----------



## Doncaster42

Hi there, this is posted in the wrong chat. 
Someone knowledgeable might come to your aid here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/


----------



## Allen_bags

Doncaster42 said:


> Hi there, this is posted in the wrong chat.
> Someone knowledgeable might come to your aid here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/


Sorry its my 1st time, t.y sir


----------



## V0N1B2

Allen_bags said:


> Can some one name this bag or the model name? Cant search it


This is a Patchwork Perforated Light Calf Duffel from Spring 2012.
I can't tell if the bag is Nero/Plaster or Tourmaline/Plaster, but it's one of those two.


----------



## Allen_bags

V0N1B2 said:


> This is a Patchwork Perforated Light Calf Duffel from Spring 2012.
> I can't tell if the bag is Nero/Plaster or Tourmaline/Plaster, but it's one of those two.


Thnx madam


----------



## BBBagHag

Hi ladies,
Can someone please tell me what color this is? It looks like an off black in the shade and the most spectacular metallic dark gunmetal color in the sun. You see it actually reflects a rainbow of colors close up (pic 3). I’ve never seen something so beautiful!


----------



## V0N1B2

Antique Sliver perhaps?
@diane278 has this colour, maybe she can compare & confirm/deny for you flowers:


----------



## muchstuff

Found this on TRR and am curious as to the name/colour/treatment. It looks like similar to the tea rame Cabat but not quite? Beautiful bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Found this on TRR and am curious as to the name/colour/treatment. It looks like similar to the tea rame Cabat but not quite? Beautiful bag.
> View attachment 4540160
> View attachment 4540161


It’s a Gainsboro Lido Tote.
Someone here just bought one if I’m not mistaken...


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s a Gainsboro Lido Tote.
> Someone here just bought one if I’m not mistaken...


Off to search the archives now, thanks. So Gainsboro is the treatment? How about the colour?


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Off to search the archives now, thanks. So Gainsboro is the treatment? How about the colour?


Oh wait, so Gainsborough is the colour. is there a specific name for the leather weave/treatment? Or are all Lidos the same that way?


----------



## muchstuff

So I'm guessing this is it, as the pics are not longer there in the reference thread (they have a similar in teal though). Beautiful bag, no money, thanks V0N!

"This particular treatment was exclusively done on a very limited run of Lido bags from the F/W 2012 collection. It only comes in Gainsboro (pics below) and Teal. This also marks the first time BV uses cervo (deerskin) on this bag style. From how I see it, tubed fettuce are pulled to create a soft, spongy texture. Silver metal mesh is sewn in the middle of the exterior fettuce giving it an additional metallic luster on top of the pearlized metal effect they've applied on the base leather."


----------



## V0N1B2

It’s all in the REFERENCE LIBRARY


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s all in the REFERENCE LIBRARY


Sans photos in some cases...Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, the word gainsboro was a big help. I can never keep all of the BV styles/treatments straight.


----------



## V0N1B2

I’m sure both @diane278 and @couturequeen have posted many photos of this bag in the in action and what are you carrying today threads. Lots of eye candy in there


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m sure both @diane278 and @couturequeen have posted many photos of this bag in the in action and what are you carrying today threads. Lots of eye candy in there


Now I want it...I don't recall seeing it in this colour so off I go to look again .


----------



## muchstuff

Ah yes, I have seen some of those posts. I think the one on TRR is just so brightly lit that I thought it was a different colour. Mystery solved, thanks again!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> So I'm guessing this is it, as the pics are not longer there in the reference thread (they have a similar in teal though). Beautiful bag, no money, thanks V0N!
> 
> "This particular treatment was exclusively done on a very limited run of Lido bags from the F/W 2012 collection. It only comes in Gainsboro (pics below) and Teal. This also marks the first time BV uses cervo (deerskin) on this bag style. From how I see it, tubed fettuce are pulled to create a soft, spongy texture. Silver metal mesh is sewn in the middle of the exterior fettuce giving it an additional metallic luster on top of the pearlized metal effect they've applied on the base leather."


I think the actual name was Gainsboro Metal Cervo Perlato Lido Bag. Or some version of those words. Have a look in the Official BV Fall/Winter 2012 thread in the RF. They *used* to be so full of information and pictures.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I think the actual name was Gainsboro Metal Cervo Perlato Lido Bag. Or some version of those words. Have a look in the Official BV Fall/Winter 2012 thread in the RF. They *used* to be so full of information and pictures.


I know, it's such a shame that so many of the photos (I'm assuming on all the threads, it's the same on the Bal reference threads) are no longer there.


----------



## Coachcrazywoman

Hello, Could someone please tell me what year this bag came out and if it had a model name? Thank you very much


----------



## V0N1B2

Coachcrazywoman said:


> View attachment 4540978
> View attachment 4540977
> View attachment 4540976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Could someone please tell me what year this bag came out and if it had a model name? Thank you very much


I can't tell you about this exact bag, but there was a similar one called a Lino Spalmato Light Calf Scolpito Tote and it was offered for Resort/Cruise 2012-2013.  There was also something kinda similar for Fall 2012 in the men's line.  The one I'm thinking of was reversed though, with the Scolpito (Intrecciomirage) details at the bottom - rather than at the top, like the one you have posted - and a coated lined fabric as the body of the bag. 
It's possible that it could have come out a bit later - even up to 2015.  It definitely gives me a Resort/Cruise vibe though. 
I'm sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Coachcrazywoman

V0N1B2 said:


> I can't tell you about this exact bag, but there was a similar one called a Lino Spalmato Light Calf Scolpito Tote and it was offered for Resort/Cruise 2012-2013.  There was also something kinda similar for Fall 2012 in the men's line.  The one I'm thinking of was reversed though, with the Scolpito (Intrecciomirage) details at the bottom - rather than at the top, like the one you have posted - and a coated lined fabric as the body of the bag.
> It's possible that it could have come out a bit later - even up to 2015.  It definitely gives me a Resort/Cruise vibe though.
> I'm sorry I can't be of more help.


Thank you so much! Your explanation is far more detailed than I hoped for!


----------



## V0N1B2

Coachcrazywoman said:


> Thank you so much! Your explanation is far more detailed than I hoped for!


You're welcome.  I've seen that particular fabric (the pattern & colour) on something before but I can't think of what it is... either a scarf or shirt/dress? If I come across it when looking through stills, I'll be able to more accurately pinpont a season. 
Enjoy your bag if you bought it. 

*and that should have said "coated linen fabric" in my OP, not coated _lined _fabric


----------



## Coachcrazywoman

V0N1B2 said:


> You're welcome.  I've seen that particular fabric (the pattern & colour) on something before but I can't think of what it is... either a scarf or shirt/dress? If I come across it when looking through stills, I'll be able to more accurately pinpont a season.
> Enjoy your bag if you bought it.
> 
> *and that should have said "coated linen fabric" in my OP, not coated _lined _fabric


I appreciate your follow-up. Again, Thank You


----------



## Coachcrazywoman

V0N1B2 said:


> You're welcome.  I've seen that particular fabric (the pattern & colour) on something before but I can't think of what it is... either a scarf or shirt/dress? If I come across it when looking through stills, I'll be able to more accurately pinpont a season.
> Enjoy your bag if you bought it.
> 
> *and that should have said "coated linen fabric" in my OP, not coated _lined _fabric



You were correct! I found some stills from the 2012 resort collection.


----------



## V0N1B2

Coachcrazywoman said:


> View attachment 4541786
> View attachment 4541787
> 
> 
> You were correct! I found some stills from the 2012 resort collection.


Yay! 
**and**
That reminds me, I need to get my arse to the gym...


----------



## jeune_fille

BBBagHag said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can someone please tell me what color this is? It looks like an off black in the shade and the most spectacular metallic dark gunmetal color in the sun. You see it actually reflects a rainbow of colors close up (pic 3). I’ve never seen something so beautiful!
> View attachment 4539861
> 
> View attachment 4539864
> 
> View attachment 4539863



I have the same Lauren 1980. My SA called it Dark Copper.


----------



## indiaink

When did the color "Cameo" come out? This backpack is still listed on the BV web site, but it says 'sold out'.  How much was the women's medium Cervo Backpack?  I called BV and they don't even have it in the Outlet now (obviously, DL has taken care of that too).


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> When did the color "Cameo" come out? This backpack is still listed on the BV web site, but it says 'sold out'.  How much was the women's medium Cervo Backpack?  I called BV and they don't even have it in the Outlet now (obviously, DL has taken care of that too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543780


Is it still on the website? I can't see it there...


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Is it still on the website? I can't see it there...


Apparently you can only find it by doing a "google" search.


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> When did the color "Cameo" come out? This backpack is still listed on the BV web site, but it says 'sold out'.  How much was the women's medium Cervo Backpack?  I called BV and they don't even have it in the Outlet now (obviously, DL has taken care of that too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543780


@V0N1B2 can you please help me?


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> @V0N1B2 can you please help me?


I honestly don't think this is still listed on the website. If you do a google search it's possible to pull up an old website listing that's not showing current bags. They currently have 28 listings for backpacks and this isn't one of them so I'm guessing it's discontinued... @V0N1B2 , any opinion?


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> I honestly don't think this is still listed on the website. If you do a google search it's possible to pull up an old website listing that's not showing current bags. They currently have 28 listings for backpacks and this isn't one of them so I'm guessing it's discontinued... @V0N1B2 , any opinion?


I *know* it’s not on the BV web site; I only provided the screen shot for info purposes.  I’m just trying to find out what season the color is and what the retail was.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> I *know* it’s not on the BV web site; I only provided the screen shot for info purposes.  I’m just trying to find out what season the color is and what the retail was.


Sorry, I read your post to say it was still on the BV website. I'm still on the hunt for info on cameo, I can't seem to find reference to it other than that backpack ...


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I read your post to say it was still on the BV website. I'm still on the hunt for info on cameo, I can't seem to find reference to it other than that backpack ...


You are 100% right. That’s how I posted. My apologies. Links from search engines show it on the BV web site, but when you are actually ON the BV site, you can’t find it.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> You are 100% right. That’s how I posted. My apologies. Links from search engines show it on the BV web site, but when you are actually ON the BV site, you can’t find it.


Did you notice how they call it cameo but in the colour description they say cream? I've researched both colours and have gone through the reference as best I could, nada...
EDIT...But now I really want a black one


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Did you notice how they call it cameo but in the colour description they say cream? I've researched both colours and have gone through the reference as best I could, nada...
> EDIT...But now I really want a black one


You’ve seen this one, right? They are having a sale...

https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...MIgfCV2f3g5AIVUb7ACh1L5A--EAQYASABEgJJO_D_BwE


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> You’ve seen this one, right? They are having a sale...
> 
> https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...MIgfCV2f3g5AIVUb7ACh1L5A--EAQYASABEgJJO_D_BwE


Thanks I saw that one...$50 off isn't much of a sale though. Rebag is always a bit on the expensive side I find.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Thanks I saw that one...$50 off isn't much of a sale though. Rebag is always a bit on the expensive side I find.


Ah, so ‘up to $250 off’ didn’t mean for THIS. Sorry about that!!!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Ah, so ‘up to $250 off’ didn’t mean for THIS. Sorry about that!!!


Yeah for $1000 to $1500 it’s $50 off, sliding scale.


----------



## indiaink

Well, I finally found it, the screen shot I’d done back in June 2017, and it shows the price, and the two colors - Black and Cameo.


----------



## BBBagHag

Does anyone recognize these two bags? The first I believe is a python Sloane but I don’t know from which season. The second, I don’t know anything about. Thanks for the help gals!


----------



## cd51

I am unable to determine any information on this handbag after hours searching on the web. It is about 15" long and 8" wide, and appears to be snakeskin. Can anyone help me please? Will be much appreciated. jc


----------



## muchstuff

Paging @V0N1B2 ...I saw in a thread that you mentioned the knot hobo came in two sizes. The one I'm referring to has a pebbled appearance and is intentionally distressed. No intrecciato. I've gone through the reference section but regrettably  most of the pics have disappeared. Would you happen to know the dimensions? They list the one I'm looking at as 19" in width and I've seen one on eBay listed as 16" but I don't know if these are correct or if people's measurements are approximate...TIA! EDIT: Both bags list the same strap drop and same depth of the bag.


----------



## indiaink

.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> .


Tried google, not that much info that I could find on this specific leather finish.


----------



## V0N1B2

cd51 said:


> I am unable to determine any information on this handbag after hours searching on the web. It is about 15" long and 8" wide, and appears to be snakeskin. Can anyone help me please? Will be much appreciated. jc


It looks like a Python Duette Bag. 
From the colours, I’d guess around 2004. The interior authenticity tag may be able to shed some light as to more information.


----------



## V0N1B2

BBBagHag said:


> Does anyone recognize these two bags? The first I believe is a python Sloane but I don’t know from which season. The second, I don’t know anything about. Thanks for the help gals!
> View attachment 4547670
> View attachment 4547671


The information fir the Python Sloane will be on the authenticity tag. 
The other bag is from probably somewhere around Fall 2013.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Paging @V0N1B2 ...I saw in a thread that you mentioned the knot hobo came in two sizes. The one I'm referring to has a pebbled appearance and is intentionally distressed. No intrecciato. I've gone through the reference section but regrettably  most of the pics have disappeared. Would you happen to know the dimensions? They list the one I'm looking at as 19" in width and I've seen one on eBay listed as 16" but I don't know if these are correct or if people's measurements are approximate...TIA! EDIT: Both bags list the same strap drop and same depth of the bag.


Are you talking about this bag?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Are you talking about this bag?
> View attachment 4550789


Same style but no Intrecciato and intentionally distressed.


----------



## BBBagHag

Here is a pic of the tag. I don’t see a year on it. Is it encoded?






V0N1B2 said:


> The information fir the Python Sloane will be on the authenticity tag.
> The other bag is from probably somewhere around Fall 2013.


----------



## V0N1B2

BBBagHag said:


> Here is a pic of the tag. I don’t see a year on it. Is it encoded?
> 
> View attachment 4552829


I’m of no help with this, sorry 
Hopefully one of the other ladies can make an ID.


----------



## Doncaster42

Good morning, good people of the BV threads,
If anyone can place this hobo to its year and season, that'll be great.
Am including a shot of the tag if it's any use at all.
My thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

Doncaster42 said:


> Good morning, good people of the BV threads,
> If anyone can place this hobo to its year and season, that'll be great.
> Am including a shot of the tag if it's any use at all.
> My thanks.
> View attachment 4558703
> View attachment 4558704


It’s from 2004 I think but I don’t know the name of the treatment. Sorry


----------



## Doncaster42

My thanks, Von


----------



## vikingrkid

Hello! Could someone please assist me in identifying this style? It has an Exclusive stamp on the interior if that helps.


----------



## V0N1B2

vikingrkid said:


> Hello! Could someone please assist me in identifying this style? It has an Exclusive stamp on the interior if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559867
> View attachment 4559868
> View attachment 4559869
> View attachment 4559871





V0N1B2 said:


> This treatment was an exclusive (in Japan) to celebrate the opening of the Tokyo flagship store in Ginza in December 2018.



I don’t know that the bag had any official name and the colour looks like New Lifhr Grey?  The treatment was available in a few different colours (Mist, Tweedia, Deco Rose, Quartz...) and offered in a variety of silhouettes.


----------



## muchstuff

Figured this is probably the best place to ask, are all cockers cervo? Specifically this one?


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Figured this is probably the best place to ask, are all cockers cervo? Specifically this one?
> View attachment 4560042


yes


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> yes


Thanks! So were they all cervo then? All the iterations? Appreciate the help!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! So were they all cervo then? All the iterations? Appreciate the help!


I'm pretty sure they were - some of the special editions with Ayers trim.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> I'm pretty sure they were - some of the special editions with Ayers trim.


Thanks india!


----------



## Jcherishz

Hello! Does anyone know which season this tourmaline karung shoulder bag is from and what the approximate retail value was? I found a picture of this style in the exotics thread but didn't have any info on it. Thanks!


----------



## ADbaglover

Hi! I was wondering if anyone could tell me what color this mini intrecciato key chain is? Also, does anyone know when it was made? I asked an SA about the color and her guess was steel. I have it next to a mini messenger bag in shadow. They look very close but with flash you can see a slight difference. Thanks in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

Jcherishz said:


> Hello! Does anyone know which season this tourmaline karung shoulder bag is from and what the approximate retail value was? I found a picture of this style in the exotics thread but didn't have any info on it. Thanks!
> View attachment 4560695


It might be from somewhere around 2017?  I don’t keep track of prices, but most Karung bags start around $3000


----------



## V0N1B2

ADbaglover said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone could tell me what color this mini intrecciato key chain is? Also, does anyone know when it was made? I asked an SA about the color and her guess was steel. I have it next to a mini messenger bag in shadow. They look very close but with flash you can see a slight difference. Thanks in advance!


I would also say Steel. One way to know is by the zipper. Is the fabric grey or brown?  In BV land, Steel is in the Brown family, while Shadow is in the Grey/Black Family, and the zipper will reflect that. 
Steel came out in 2012 I think, and was offered again in.... 2016/2017? and I think stuck around until Tomas’ departure. I’m not positive on those dates, I’m still at work minding “the empire” so I’m going off memory.


----------



## ADbaglover

V0N1B2 said:


> I would also say Steel. One way to know is by the zipper. Is the fabric grey or brown?  In BV land, Steel is in the Brown family, while Shadow is in the Grey/Black Family, and the zipper will reflect that.
> Steel came out in 2012 I think, and was offered again in.... 2016/2017? and I think stuck around until Tomas’ departure. I’m not positive on those dates, I’m still at work minding “the empire” so I’m going off memory.


----------



## ADbaglover

Thank you SO much! I am always amazed by your wealth of knowledge!! The zipper clue was so helpful. I took a pic so your expert eyes could confirm. My eyes have been staring at these two colors for so long that they both look brown to me... lol.


----------



## Jcherishz

V0N1B2 said:


> It might be from somewhere around 2017?  I don’t keep track of prices, but most Karung bags start around $3000


Thank you for the help! I finally found it in the Fall 2015 collection.


----------



## muchstuff

ADbaglover said:


> Thank you SO much! I am always amazed by your wealth of knowledge!! The zipper clue was so helpful. I took a pic so your expert eyes could confirm. My eyes have been staring at these two colors for so long that they both look brown to me... lol.


Bottoms one looks grey to me...


----------



## ADbaglover

muchstuff said:


> Bottoms one looks grey to me...


Thanks for your input! Now that I look at the picture again, I can see the gray on the bottom one also (shadow), which coincides with Von’s insight. The top is the keychain which I’m trying to figure out color. Zipper fabric seems brownish, so that’s more proof that it’s probably steel


----------



## 6efox

Hi all!

Does anyone know what this cute bag is called, what season it’s from, the colour and approximate retail price? 

Many thanks!!


----------



## V0N1B2

6efox said:


> Hi all!
> Does anyone know what this cute bag is called, what season it’s from, the colour and approximate retail price?
> Many thanks!!
> View attachment 4572203
> View attachment 4572205


I don't think I've seen this bag before, but it looks like Glicine which would be Fall 2017.


----------



## 6efox

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't think I've seen this bag before, but it looks like Glicine which would be Fall 2017.



Oh my gosh, a BV @V0N1B2 hasn’t seen before??! That’s unheard of  Thanks so much, lovely!


----------



## V0N1B2

6efox said:


> Oh my gosh, a BV @V0N1B2 hasn’t seen before??! That’s unheard of  Thanks so much, lovely!


Well, I'm still at HQ shaking hands and kissing babies, so it's possible there might be something in my BV library at home - I'll have a look later.


----------



## 6efox

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, I'm still at HQ shaking hands and kissing babies, so it's possible there might be something in my BV library at home - I'll have a look later.



Thanks so much beautiful!!


----------



## V0N1B2

6efox said:


> Hi all!
> Does anyone know what this cute bag is called, what season it’s from, the colour and approximate retail price?
> Many thanks!!
> View attachment 4572203
> View attachment 4572205





6efox said:


> Oh my gosh, a BV @V0N1B2 hasn’t seen before??! That’s unheard of  Thanks so much, lovely!





6efox said:


> Thanks so much beautiful!!


I found your bag.  It's the Mezzaluna Bag from Spring 2017 and it retailed for $4,350 and later went to the outlets for $1,829.


----------



## 6efox

V0N1B2 said:


> I found your bag.  It's the Mezzaluna Bag from Spring 2017 and it retailed for $4,350 and later went to the outlets for $1,829.



Woot!!! You are too good, V0N1B2!!! How did you find all this info?? Amazing!!! Thanks so much, beautiful!!!!!!! I think I’m going to get it [emoji7]


----------



## parson russell

I think this is quite an old bag, took a punt, and bought it from the charity shop-  other than that I know nothing, I have never had a BV,  started with Choo, then onto Chloe and Bal -  and finally Chanel and LV.   It is quite worn on the piping,   but I like it, and I have cleaned it up, and nourished the leather.


----------



## V0N1B2

parson russell said:


> View attachment 4592496
> View attachment 4592496
> View attachment 4592497
> 
> 
> I think this is quite an old bag, took a punt, and bought it from the charity shop-  other than that I know nothing, I have never had a BV,  started with Choo, then onto Chloe and Bal -  and finally Chanel and LV.   It is quite worn on the piping,   but I like it, and I have cleaned it up, and nourished the leather.


The information needed to ID the bag would be found on the authenticity tag in the interior pocket.
Looking at the pictures though, it _looks like_ a "New" Ball (2nd generation) in... Limo?  It would be from around 2007-ish?
Would need to see a better picture of the heatstamp and authenticity tag before confirming ID and/or authenticity.


----------



## parson russell

V0N1B2 said:


> The information needed to ID the bag would be found on the authenticity tag in the interior pocket.
> Looking at the pictures though, it _looks like_ a "New" Ball (2nd generation) in... Limo?  It would be from around 2007-ish?
> Would need to see a better picture of the heatstamp and authenticity tag before confirming ID and/or authenticity.


Thank you so much!   I can't find a tag in the inside pocket....  could it have been removed easily?  Or possibly it's not a genuine BV.


----------



## V0N1B2

parson russell said:


> Thank you so much!   I can't find a tag in the inside pocket....  could it have been removed easily?  Or possibly it's not a genuine BV.


I mentioned the heatstamp because the one pictured is not what/where I would expect to see on a Ball Bag.
There is an authenticity tag in every genuine BV bag.  The one for this bag should be sewn into the (right) side seam of the zippered pocket.  They are sewn in - not easily detached.
@septembersiren would be more familiar with this bag than myself.


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> I mentioned the heatstamp because the one pictured is not what/where I would expect to see on a Ball Bag.
> There is an authenticity tag in every genuine BV bag.  The one for this bag should be sewn into the (right) side seam of the zippered pocket.  They are sewn in - not easily detached.
> @septembersiren would be more familiar with this bag than myself.


I thought that wasn't true for vintage. My authenticated bag, I think from the 90s, doesn't have one. Not that a Ball bag is vintage.


----------



## septembersiren

parson russell said:


> View attachment 4592496
> View attachment 4592496
> View attachment 4592497
> 
> 
> I think this is quite an old bag, took a punt, and bought it from the charity shop-  other than that I know nothing, I have never had a BV,  started with Choo, then onto Chloe and Bal -  and finally Chanel and LV.   It is quite worn on the piping,   but I like it, and I have cleaned it up, and nourished the leather.



This is the ball bag


----------



## septembersiren

whateve said:


> I thought that wasn't true for vintage. My authenticated bag, I think from the 90s, doesn't have one. Not that a Ball bag is vintage.



It depends on what reincarnation this ball bag is
I agree with VON that the heat stamp is in a weird place 
The authenticity tag would either be sewn into 1 of 3 places 
Inside zipper pocket 
Inside the pouch that came with the ball bag 
Or in the bottom of the bag
This is not the classic ball bag 
And it would be helpful to see the hardware


----------



## H’sKisses

Is anyone familiar with this finish? I tried to do a search using different key words but didn’t come up with anything. Wondering if this may have been some sort of exclusive or limited run? I know it’s flashy, but I love it!!! TIA!


----------



## fairwood

Hi all. Can anyone help me ID this bag? And what is the retail price? Thanks very much in advance


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Is anyone familiar with this finish? I tried to do a search using different key words but didn’t come up with anything. Wondering if this may have been some sort of exclusive or limited run? I know it’s flashy, but I love it!!! TIA!
> View attachment 4604466


I know I had photos of this somewhere but I can’t find them. It also came in a Rose Gold as well (I think?). Might have been an Asia exclusive.


----------



## V0N1B2

fairwood said:


> Hi all. Can anyone help me ID this bag? And what is the retail price? Thanks very much in advance


This looks like a Drop Bag. They are available (exclusively) at Bottega Veneta outlets and are about $700 I think.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> I know I had photos of this somewhere but I can’t find them. It also came in a Rose Gold as well (I think?). Might have been an Asia exclusive.


 I googled my way into the interweb’s crevices and found a photo that led me back to TPF! It was a post from 2010! It’s “papier”, and came out same time as the beetles. It looks like it came in green and pink (although it seems in certain lighting to be either really dark or light). I couldn’t find any mention of actual color names, though. I “think” this is the rose gold version, unless it came in other colors as well.


----------



## fairwood

V0N1B2 said:


> This looks like a Drop Bag. They are available (exclusively) at Bottega Veneta outlets and are about $700 I think.


Thanks for the reply! Are exclusive outlet bags lower quality than regular? Any difference?


----------



## V0N1B2

fairwood said:


> Thanks for the reply! Are exclusive outlet bags lower quality than regular? Any difference?


The “made for outlet” bags generally have a cotton lining instead of the suede lining but they are all made in Italy. I have never bought an outlet exclusive, only past season items from the outlet. I believe the quality is the same as boutique/department store items


----------



## dabbleinpurses

V0N1B2 said:


> Lucky you!
> The items Bottega Veneta makes for their outlets are made in the same atelier/factory as the full-price Boutique items. One of the main differences is that the majority of bags "made for outlet" have a cotton lining as opposed to a suede lining.  The quality and craftsmanship is no different, really. I don't believe there are enough items produced every year (that go unsold, and thus sent to outlets), to keep the outlets full of stuff to sell.  So generally, Bottega will often produce some styles that are available only at outlets.  The Capri Bag and Pyramid are examples. They will produce such bags, belts, and SLGs (for example) in current colours as well as past season colours. You will sometimes find colours like Rosa Shock and other out of season colours being sold in the outlets.
> In addition to the made for outlet bags, a lot of past season colours that didn't sell during that particular selling season can be found at the outlets. Bags in seasonal colours like Venetas, Gardas, Cestas, Romas etc.  There are also a lot of seasonal bags that are sent to the outlets. Now, I don't know this for a fact, but I'm pretty sure some of the exotics I've seen available at the outlets are bags I have not seen in stores.
> I know some of the staff at the outlets (not necessarily BV) like to tell people that certain bags aren't made for the outlets - but rather come from boutiques - but I'll eat my weight in cheese if they can show me a Capri Tote that's been sold in boutiques since like 2008
> Hope that helps a little bit
> 
> *PS: there is a similar bag, like the flap that @septembersiren mentioned above, for sale on Fashionphile - in LIMO!



Hi, I never told you at the time, but I found the bag at Woodbury Commons soon after you gave me that tip. I have been enjoying using it! Thanks again for helping me find it!


----------



## liltiiki

Hello,
I'm new but long time lurker (everyone says that I bet.   I wasn't sure which forum to post this on as I would like to know if it's authentic, and would love to know what style this is. 
I purchased this small wallet/billfold/french wallet,  at a yard sale for a couple of dollars.
The exterior seems to be a fabric, inside is a thin leather. It's 5 1/2" x 4 1/4" closed.
Links to photos:





https://imgur.com/xBEb0Bj
https://imgur.com/kO89x5i
https://imgur.com/yDd1yxv
https://imgur.com/Hueh0Eu
https://imgur.com/u30KBee
Thanks so much!!
Edited to add: that have researched this wallet for hours last night and couldn't find anything close in shape and size by BV.  Thanks again for any help.


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> This looks like a Drop Bag. They are available (exclusively) at Bottega Veneta outlets and are about $700 I think.



Not a drop bag 
Too big 
Forerunner to the nodini maybe


----------



## liltiiki

It's more like a billfold coin wallet.  No handle or strap nor is there a place for one (would have made a nice wristlet).  Any other guesses?  Did BV ever include a coin purse with a bigger bag? I know, long shot.   Any additional thoughts much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## fairwood

septembersiren said:


> Not a drop bag
> Too big
> Forerunner to the nodini maybe


Ok thanks, it is an outlet exclusive bag? The shoulder strap is fixed, that is unusual for a BV bag?


----------



## indiaink

liltiiki said:


> It's more like a billfold coin wallet.  No handle or strap nor is there a place for one (would have made a nice wristlet).  Any other guesses?  Did BV ever include a coin purse with a bigger bag? I know, long shot.   Any additional thoughts much appreciated. Thanks


This is very old accessory that pre-dates our forum.  One of the few members I think that might help @septembersiren may stop in with info if she knows any.


----------



## indiaink

fairwood said:


> Ok thanks, it is an outlet exclusive bag? The shoulder strap is fixed, that is unusual for a BV bag?


It is not 'fixed' but unclips on one side, allowing one to pull it through the ring and clip to the other side, making a shorter strap if wanted.


----------



## jumanjiv

Can anyone please identify this shape for me? I have been trying to find one for so long!! Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

jumanjiv said:


> Can anyone please identify this shape for me? I have been trying to find one for so long!! Thank you!
> View attachment 4620202
> View attachment 4620203


I believe they called this the Regent Tote.  It's about ten years old now. You can usually find them on ebay


----------



## jumanjiv

V0N1B2 said:


> I believe they called this the Regent Tote.  It's about ten years old now. You can usually find them on ebay


Thank you so much!!


----------



## indiaink

What season/year did this backpack come out?


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> What season/year did this backpack come out?
> 
> View attachment 4625085


Not a clue.  It looks like a Resort look to me. I'm trying to place those clodhoppers in the photo.
I would say maybe Resort 2019? Same year as the Metallic City Veneta that I think (?) @grietje bought.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Not a clue.  It looks like a Resort look to me. I'm trying to place those clodhoppers in the photo.
> I would say maybe Resort 2019? Same year as the Metallic City Veneta that I think (?) @grietje bought.


So a DL style? Eh. Well, at least there's intrecciato on it. Thank you.


----------



## grietje

@V0N1B2 and @indiaink, I believe it was FW18 and either one of the last TM designs or one of the interim designs.  I bought the large slouchy hobo (is it called Milan or NYC hobo?).


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> @V0N1B2 and @indiaink, I believe it was FW18 and either one of the last TM designs or one of the interim designs.  I bought the large slouchy hobo (is it called Milan or NYC hobo?).


Thank heavens. Thank you so much, grietje.


----------



## jroger1

Can someone please ID the color and year. TIA


----------



## indiaink

jroger1 said:


> Can someone please ID the color and year. TIA


Happily, if you can provide a photo of the back side of the white authenticity tag. If it's a one line code, you'll need to contact your BV SA for assistance.


----------



## V0N1B2

jroger1 said:


> Can someone please ID the color and year. TIA


If I had to guess... Peridot from Spring 2012 - it was carried over from Fall2011


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> If I had to guess... Peridot from Spring 2012 - it was carried over from Fall2011


Proof positive her  mind is like a camera, never forgetting...


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Proof positive her  mind is like a camera, never forgetting...


No. I found the listing but was stumped. Had to be from between Spring 2012 to Spring 2014 and none of the greens matched what’s in my head. My coffee went cold looking for that damn colour


----------



## jroger1

V0N1B2 said:


> No. I found the listing but was stumped. Had to be from between Spring 2012 to Spring 2014 and none of the greens matched what’s in my head. My coffee went cold looking for that damn colour


Not peridot?


----------



## V0N1B2

jroger1 said:


> Not peridot?


Only BV knows for sure, but yes, I think it’s Peridot from SS ‘12


----------



## BBBagHag

Please ID the color of this maxi Veneta. It had a single line serial number on the inside tag. New steel? Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

BBBagHag said:


> Please ID the color of this maxi Veneta. It had a single line serial number on the inside tag. New steel? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4647857


Looks like it, but we have no way of knowing - you'll need to contact BV Customer Service or your SA to have them run the code.


----------



## BBBagHag

indiaink said:


> Looks like it, but we have no way of knowing - you'll need to contact BV Customer Service or your SA to have them run the code.



Thanks, unfortunately the last time I called their customer service, I was told that they can’t run it. I’m 95% sure that is not the truth.


----------



## indiaink

BBBagHag said:


> Thanks, unfortunately the last time I called their customer service, I was told that they can’t run it. I’m 95% sure that is not the truth.


Call the Atlanta store, they'll help you.


----------



## V0N1B2

BBBagHag said:


> Thanks, unfortunately the last time I called their customer service, I was told that they can’t run it. I’m 95% sure that is not the truth.


If you could post a few more identifying pictures of the bag like interior heatstamp, underside of zippers, fabric of zipper, maybe a shot in daylight or near a window etc, and how the colour presents in person (does it look more brown or more grey in person) then we could probably help. Really hard to tell from one selfie pic in a mirror.


----------



## BBBagHag

Thank you!! I would say it’s a true taupe, warm brownish grey. Looks a tad warmer IRL than in the first pic, but that pic is pretty close to actually color.


----------



## BBBagHag

Sorry forgot to tag you. 




V0N1B2 said:


> If you could post a few more identifying pictures of the bag like interior heatstamp, underside of zippers, fabric of zipper, maybe a shot in daylight or near a window etc, and how the colour presents in person (does it look more brown or more grey in person) then we could probably help. Really hard to tell from one selfie pic in a mirror.





BBBagHag said:


> Thank you!! I would say it’s a true taupe, warm brownish grey. Looks a tad warmer IRL than in the first pic, but that pic is pretty close to actually color.
> View attachment 4648561
> 
> View attachment 4648562
> View attachment 4648557
> View attachment 4648558
> View attachment 4648560


----------



## V0N1B2

BBBagHag said:


> Sorry forgot to tag you.


I think given the fact that you see taupe and a warm brownish grey, I would say it has to be Steel.


----------



## marcommom

Please ID this authentic bag (belongs to a friend) - thank you!


----------



## jburgh

marcommom said:


> Please ID this authentic bag (belongs to a friend) - thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660801


Hi - your friend will first need to provide photos of both sides of the white tag that is inside the zippered pocket.


----------



## marcommom

jburgh said:


> Hi - your friend will first need to provide photos of both sides of the white tag that is inside the zippered pocket.



Apologies. My error on the red Bottega above for not including the tag pics. Added here. I have the bag and should have known to look for it! 
Edit - I know the bag is authentic as this friend only shops at legitimate retailers; just trying to figure out the name so I can resell for her. Thanks so much.


----------



## V0N1B2

marcommom said:


> Please ID this authentic bag (belongs to a friend) - thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660801


This is a Julie Bag in Amarone from around 2006-2007ish


----------



## marcommom

V0N1B2 said:


> This is a Julie Bag in Amarone from around 2006-2007ish



Many many thanks!


----------



## Busykitty

Just got this little lady authenticated. Wondering if anyone knows her name? Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

Busykitty said:


> Just got this little lady authenticated. Wondering if anyone knows her name? Thanks!
> View attachment 4667165
> View attachment 4667167
> View attachment 4667164
> View attachment 4667166
> View attachment 4667168
> View attachment 4667169
> View attachment 4667170


BV doesn't attach a name to most of its bags, no matter the era. This lady would be 'canvas tote'.


----------



## JenJBS

I think this is Byzantine purple. Does that seem right? Is it maybe Mona Lisa? Thanks in Advance!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> I think this is Byzantine purple. Does that seem right? Is it maybe Mona Lisa? Thanks in Advance!


I don’t know what it is but it is GORGEOUS!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> I don’t know what it is but it is GORGEOUS!



Thanks!  If it's in as a good a condition in person as it is in the pics, it will be my birthday present to myself. I wanted to get a BV classic before they are completely gone, and got a great deal for this Nodini on Tradesy.


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Thanks!  If it's in as a good a condition in person as it is in the pics, it will be my birthday present to myself. I wanted to get a BV classic before they are completely gone, and got a great deal for this Nodini on Tradesy.


Wow it just takes your breath away in that color.  So rich.


----------



## V0N1B2

JenJBS said:


> I think this is Byzantine purple. Does that seem right? Is it maybe Mona Lisa? Thanks in Advance!


If you bought this, post your own pictures when you receive it.  Especially the interior heatstamp and underside of zippers.


----------



## JenJBS

V0N1B2 said:


> If you bought this, post your own pictures when you receive it.  Especially the interior heatstamp and underside of zippers.



Do you think it might be a fake? I was planning to call a BV boutique and have them run the serial number to be safe.


----------



## V0N1B2

JenJBS said:


> Do you think it might be a fake? I was planning to call a BV boutique and have them run the serial number to be safe.


No, but those indicators will help figure out what colour it is.


----------



## JenJBS

V0N1B2 said:


> No, but those indicators will help figure out what colour it is.



Ok. Thanks. The information you, and all the other great Authenticators, can figure out is astonishing!


----------



## JenJBS

It arrived, and is gorgeous! Here are the pics that show the color best. A lot of pics make it look much more blue than it really is.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> It arrived, and is gorgeous! Here are the pics that show the color best. A lot of pics make it look much more blue than it really is.


Very pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!  BV colors are so saturated and beautiful! And now I have a light purple BV, and dark purple BV. An Old (TM) BV, and a New (DL)BV.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  BV colors are so saturated and beautiful! And now I have a light purple BV, and dark purple BV. An Old (TM) BV, and a New (DL)BV.


Bet you get more TM bags...


----------



## V0N1B2

JenJBS said:


> It arrived, and is gorgeous! Here are the pics that show the color best. A lot of pics make it look much more blue than it really is.


IMO, your Intrecciato Nodini Messenger bag is Monalisa from Spring (?) 2015


----------



## JenJBS

V0N1B2 said:


> IMO, your Intrecciato Nodini Messenger bag is Monalisa from Spring (?) 2015



Thank you!  It is a gorgeous color!


----------



## Elizabel

Hi All
I’m sort of eyeing this bag. Does anyone know the year and the colour of this?

E x


----------



## grietje

Elizabel said:


> Hi All
> I’m sort of eyeing this bag. Does anyone know the year and the colour of this?
> 
> E x



I’d guess Prusse which I think was 2016-17.


----------



## Elizabel

grietje said:


> I’d guess Prusse which I think was 2016-17.


That’s wonderful! Thank you! Quite a new bag, sounds like. Hard to really get a sense of the colour. I’ll google more on Prusse - I’m not that up on colours but I think some of my research suggested Krim or Denim? But I have no idea on time frame for these. Thank you so much for your help 

E x


----------



## grietje

Elizabel said:


> ... I’ll google more on Prusse - I’m not that up on colours but I think some of my research suggested Krim or Denim?...



Krim was quite a bit lighter and Denim while it shared the dusty shade had a bit more green in it (not enough to be considered teal by any means)—just moving towards a warmer blue.


----------



## Elizabel

grietje said:


> Krim was quite a bit lighter and Denim while it shared the dusty shade had a bit more green in it (not enough to be considered teal by any means)—just moving towards a warmer blue.


Thank you for this - much appreciated 

E x


----------



## mahanica

Pls help me ID this bag and it’s color. It’s probably from the 2007 spring summer collection. Maybe called the flap shoulder bag. The color is between a pink and a lilac. The code is 172027 v9094 6871
Thank you!!


----------



## V0N1B2

mahanica said:


> Pls help me ID this bag and it’s color. It’s probably from the 2007 spring summer collection. Maybe called the flap shoulder bag. The color is between a pink and a lilac. The code is 172027 v9094 6871
> Thank you!!


I believe this bag is the Intrecciato Cervo version of the Napoli Bag and the colour looks like it might be Poudre (?)


----------



## mahanica

Ahaha ! Thank you! The color code of the poudre does not match. Poudre: 6841


----------



## V0N1B2

mahanica said:


> Ahaha ! Thank you! The color code of the poudre does not match. Poudre: 6841


In what skin is Poudre colour# 6841?  Perhaps in V174R?
The bag you posted is V9094 which is not the same as V174R, so the colour code will not be a match.
Similarily, Python (VAAF0) when done is Poudre also had it's own colour code.
I think your bag is Poudre with Quarzo detailing and I believe it also came in Pergamena with Limo detailing.  It retailed back in 2007 for $2,760.00


----------



## mahanica

V0N1B2 said:


> In what skin is Poudre colour# 6841?  Perhaps in V174R?
> The bag you posted is V9094 which is not the same as V174R, so the colour code will not be a match.
> Similarily, Python (VAAF0) when done is Poudre also had it's own colour code.
> I think your bag is Poudre with Quarzo detailing and I believe it also came in Pergamena with Limo detailing.  It retailed back in 2007 for $2,760.00


That makes sense. I had no idea that the color codes were a "variable" based on the skin used. Your knowledge is AHMAZING!!!! I spent hours trying to figure this out before I posted. I should have posted sooner.  THANK YOU!


----------



## jbags07

Wondering if anyone knows exactly what color this is? Its simply described as ‘pink’ on the listing....looks like salmon on my screen...would love to know what color if anyone knows!  Thank you very much


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Wondering if anyone knows exactly what color this is? Its simply described as ‘pink’ on the listing....looks like salmon on my screen...would love to know what color if anyone knows!  Thank you very much
> 
> View attachment 4709381
> View attachment 4709382


There was a desert rose but it was a muted pink, unless the lighting's really off? I found this pic of @tenKrat with hers (thanks for the mod shot!)...but it may be a different colour, hopefully someone else knows.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> There was a desert rose but it was a muted pink, unless the lighting's really off? I found this pic of @tenKrat with hers (thanks for the mod shot!)...but it may be a different colour, hopefully someone else knows.
> View attachment 4709452


Thank you @muchstuff   the color of @tenKrat ’s is beautiful!  Looks totally different than this on but you can never tell, like you said- depending on the lighting, i’ve gotten bags that look a totally different color than in the listing pic....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Thank you @muchstuff   the color of @tenKrat ’s is beautiful!  Looks totally different than this on but you can never tell, like you said- depending on the lighting, i’ve gotten bags that look a totally different color than in the listing pic....


I'm also not guaranteeing I'm correct...I did a search and didn't find any other reference to pink, but I was told different colours were produced for different markets...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I'm also not guaranteeing I'm correct...I did a search and didn't find any other reference to pink, but I was told different colours were produced for different markets...


Thank you for checking!  My efforts did not avail much either, so perhaps you are correct about nonUS markets, as the only thing that comes ip for the search of ‘pink cervo’, is the desert rose (which i think looks totally different? ). And this listing, which to me , on my screen, looks salmon or light coral toned....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Thank you for checking!  My efforts did not avail much either, so perhaps you are correct about nonUS markets, as the only thing that comes ip for the search of ‘pink cervo’, is the desert rose (which i think looks totally different? ). And this listing, which to me , on my screen, looks salmon or light coral toned....


And I saw that shade on more than one listing so I'm thinking there may be another colour out there...anyone?


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> And I saw that shade on more than one listing so I'm thinking there may be another colour out there...anyone?


Yes, there must be. It just does not really look “pink” to me. I hope someone will know!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Yes, there must be. It just does not really look “pink” to me. I hope someone will know!


Calling @V0N1B2 ..


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Calling @V0N1B2 ..


What about Mallow?


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> What about Mallow?


Thats a pretty color!  Looks like a different tone, unless the listing pix are way off...but Yoogis is usually pretty Good with lighting i think?


----------



## jbags07

One is mallow pink, which looks very different from the Cervo....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Yes, there must be. It just does not really look “pink” to me. I hope someone will know!


Looks similar to this peach ...although it would be an older colour.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Looks similar to this peach ...although it would be an older colour.
> View attachment 4709578


Yes, it looks very similar!  Have they been copying older colors at all, or developing totally new ones.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Yes, it looks very similar!  Have they been copying older colors at all, or developing totally new ones.


No idea...


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Thats a pretty color!  Looks like a different tone, unless the listing pix are way off...but Yoogis is usually pretty Good with lighting i think?


You’re right. If our BV Cyclo doesn’t show up, you could always call BV and give them the code to find out the color. I’m curious now, too - beautiful shade!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> You’re right. If our BV Cyclo doesn’t show up, you could always call BV and give them the code to find out the color. I’m curious now, too - beautiful shade!


So if i call them with that number on the tag, they can tell me the color?!  If our resident expert does not check in   It is a bery pretty and hard to pinpoint color!  Is it pink? Is it peach!


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> So if i call them with that number on the tag, they can tell me the color?!  If our resident expert does not check in   It is a bery pretty and hard to pinpoint color!  Is it pink? Is it peach!


Yes. I just found another color - Dahlia? LOL.  Great mysteries.


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Wondering if anyone knows exactly what color this is? Its simply described as ‘pink’ on the listing....looks like salmon on my screen...would love to know what color if anyone knows!  Thank you very much
> 
> View attachment 4709381
> View attachment 4709382


Did you buy it? I notice it sold, she’s pretty


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Yes. I just found another color - Dahlia? LOL.  Great mysteries.


Ooohhh another beautiful pinky color!  You are good  I cant wait to call tomro to see if they know which color. It is a great mystery   If they are answering calls?


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Did you buy it? I notice it sold, she’s pretty


She will be mine, yes   And i agree, she is very pretty. The color,whatever it is! And i am falling in  with the medium Cervo


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Calling @V0N1B2 ..


Who knows....
It doesn't look like anything I've ever seen for this style but it is "used" so who knows what happened to it.  I mean, one of the issues with buying pre-loved is that you don't know what kind of lotions and potions someone has slathered all over it, thus possibly changing not only the colour but the texture of the bag.
This one looks like it has a definite orange undertone.  Most Cervo bags take the dye differently than the Intrecciato Nappa bags, so the colours don't always transfer over (if that made sense)
It's the "medium" Cervo Shoulder Bag? That narrows it down.
It looks loo orangey for Dusty Rose/Desert Rose etc. but anything is possible.
It almost looks like Boucher, but I don't believe it ever came in Cervo.
It could be Hibiscus but again, I don't know that was offered in Cervo or at least I've never seen one.
Sorry


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Who knows....
> It doesn't look like anything I've ever seen for this style but it is "used" so who knows what happened to it.  I mean, one of the issues with buying pre-loved is that you don't know what kind of lotions and potions someone has slathered all over it, thus possibly changing not only the colour but the texture of the bag.
> This one looks like it has a definite orange undertone.  Most Cervo bags take the dye differently than the Intrecciato Nappa bags, so the colours don't always transfer over (if that made sense)
> It's the "medium" Cervo Shoulder Bag? That narrows it down.
> It looks loo orangey for Dusty Rose/Desert Rose etc. but anything is possible.
> It almost looks like Boucher, but I don't believe it ever came in Cervo.
> It could be Hibiscus but again, I don't know that was offered in Cervo or at least I've never seen one.
> Sorry


Thanks V0N. I've seen this same shade more than once so maybe it was made for a market other than the US...?


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Thanks V0N. I've seen this same shade more than once so maybe it was made for a market other than the US...?


It's the same bag as this listing (whoever this company is):
https://www.luxedh.com/products/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-accented-cervo-leather-hobo-bag-1


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> It's the same bag as this listing (whoever this company is):
> https://www.luxedh.com/products/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-accented-cervo-leather-hobo-bag-1


I did a bit of digging, the company's out of Florida and are/were connected to Rue La La in some capacity at one time, not sure currently. There was a Purseblog bit about them back in 2012.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> Who knows....
> It doesn't look like anything I've ever seen for this style but it is "used" so who knows what happened to it.  I mean, one of the issues with buying pre-loved is that you don't know what kind of lotions and potions someone has slathered all over it, thus possibly changing not only the colour but the texture of the bag.
> This one looks like it has a definite orange undertone.  Most Cervo bags take the dye differently than the Intrecciato Nappa bags, so the colours don't always transfer over (if that made sense)
> It's the "medium" Cervo Shoulder Bag? That narrows it down.
> It looks loo orangey for Dusty Rose/Desert Rose etc. but anything is possible.
> It almost looks like Boucher, but I don't believe it ever came in Cervo.
> It could be Hibiscus but again, I don't know that was offered in Cervo or at least I've never seen one.
> Sorry





V0N1B2 said:


> It's the same bag as this listing (whoever this company is):
> https://www.luxedh.com/products/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-accented-cervo-leather-hobo-bag-1





muchstuff said:


> I did a bit of digging, the company's out of Florida and are/were connected to Rue La La in some capacity at one time, not sure currently. There was a Purseblog bit about them back in 2012.



thank you @V0N1B2  and @muchstuff for investigating and troubleshooting!  This additional listing looks like the exact same color. And definitely more of an orangey tone to it. I did call BV customer service this morning. They are working remotely and do not have access to their computer database.  The gal i spoke with said whatever color name it is, based on the code, its in the peach family. She said to call or email once they’ve reopened and they should be able to locate the name, at which time i will update here in case anyone might be interested to know. Thank you all very much for helping me investigate this mystery


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> thank you @V0N1B2  and @muchstuff for investigating and troubleshooting!  This additional listing looks like the exact same color. And definitely more of an orangey tone to it. I did call BV customer service this morning. They are working remotely and do not have access to their computer database.  The gal i spoke with said whatever color name it is, based on the code, its in the peach family. She said to call or email once they’ve reopened and they should be able to locate the name, at which time i will update here in case anyone might be interested to know. Thank you all very much for helping me investigate this mystery


Seeing the additional photos of the bag on the luxe dh site, it's very pretty - like Easter, or Springtime. Can't wait to find out the actual color, so I'll be watching too!


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> thank you @V0N1B2  and @muchstuff for investigating and troubleshooting!  This additional listing looks like the exact same color. And definitely more of an orangey tone to it. I did call BV customer service this morning. They are working remotely and do not have access to their computer database.  The gal i spoke with said whatever color name it is, based on the code, its in the peach family. She said to call or email once they’ve reopened and they should be able to locate the name, at which time i will update here in case anyone might be interested to know. Thank you all very much for helping me investigate this mystery


I may be completely wrong but I thought I saw a similar color at the outlet about a year or two ago.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Seeing the additional photos of the bag on the luxe dh site, it's very pretty - like Easter, or Springtime. Can't wait to find out the actual color, so I'll be watching too!


I will definitely post it then   It is such a pretty color, isn’t it?!  I think it will look great with jeans, blue or black leggings, etc....


----------



## Elizabel

Hi All
I hope everyone is ok staying safe?

I’m hoping I can please impose on you for some advice?

Can you please let me know colour of this bag? Seller says it’s from 2017, does that make it Barolo or maybe Dark Barolo?

thanks heaps
E x

edit: I have other photos but keep getting the message that they are too large for the server? Will this one photo do?


----------



## indiaink

Elizabel said:


> Hi All
> I hope everyone is ok staying safe?
> 
> I’m hoping I can please impose on you for some advice?
> 
> Can you please let me know colour of this bag? Seller says it’s from 2017, does that make it Barolo or maybe Dark Barolo?
> 
> thanks heaps
> E x
> 
> edit: I have other photos but keep getting the message that they are too large for the server? Will this one photo do?


Yes, that does indeed look like Dark Barolo. Is this a double nodini?


----------



## Elizabel

indiaink said:


> Yes, that does indeed look like Dark Barolo. Is this a double nodini?


Yes it is!! What makes you ask?
E x


----------



## indiaink

Elizabel said:


> Yes it is!! What makes you ask?
> E x


Because that's what they look like.   Did you get it?


----------



## tenKrat

muchstuff said:


> There was a desert rose but it was a muted pink, unless the lighting's really off? I found this pic of @tenKrat with hers (thanks for the mod shot!)...but it may be a different colour, hopefully someone else knows.
> View attachment 4709452


Hey!  Yes, the color is Desert Rose.


----------



## Elizabel

indiaink said:


> Because that's what they look like.   Did you get it?


Not yet...I’m thinking about it. I have two regular Nodinis and a double in a dark colour could work in well. I’m hunting all good TM styles at the moment  

Would you be for or against?  Have you used one? 

E x


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> Hey!  Yes, the color is Desert Rose.


Its a gorgeous bag!


----------



## muchstuff

tenKrat said:


> Hey!  Yes, the color is Desert Rose.


Desert rose is such a pretty, muted shade. Not sure the coral-toned one is the same colour, although equally pretty...I'm very curious.


----------



## indiaink

Elizabel said:


> Not yet...I’m thinking about it. I have two regular Nodinis and a double in a dark colour could work in well. I’m hunting all good TM styles at the moment
> 
> Would you be for or against?  Have you used one?
> 
> E x


Yes, the double is definitely a win-win!


----------



## Elizabel

indiaink said:


> Yes, the double is definitely a win-win!


I think it’s a done deal in that case - thank you so much for your help 

E x


----------



## bleuchoco

Please help me ID a small Olimpia with the color code 2965. It‘s a muddy color, kind of grey with a brownish undertone.

Originally thought it could be Steel but if I’m not mistaken, the color code for Steel is 2905?


----------



## V0N1B2

bleuchoco said:


> Please help me ID a small Olimpia with the color code 2965. It‘s a muddy color, kind of grey with a brownish undertone.
> 
> Originally thought it could be Steel but if I’m not mistaken, the color code for Steel is 2905?


2965 is Steel (2017)


----------



## bleuchoco

V0N1B2 said:


> 2965 is Steel (2017)



Thank you so much


----------



## kristiney

Hi all! Does anyone know what this style is called? I'm dying to get one, but not sure what to search for. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

Do we know the name of this style if it has one? Any idea of the MSRP? Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

kristiney said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know what this style is called? I'm dying to get one, but not sure what to search for. Thanks in advance!!


Never seen this bag before. Is it vintage? From the 80s?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Never seen this bag before. Is it vintage? From the 80s?


No idea, a friend was asking,


V0N1B2 said:


> Never seen this bag before. Is it vintage? From the 80s?


No idea, a friend saw it on TRR and asked if I knew anything about it. Thanks anyway V0N!


----------



## kristiney

V0N1B2 said:


> Never seen this bag before. Is it vintage? From the 80s?


I'm not sure! I also saw it on TRR a few times, but have missed out on snagging the bag each time. Thanks anyways!


----------



## annedamn

Hi, I was enlightened that not every bag has an individual name. And as I’m not able to find the name to this bag so I’m trying my luck here to see if anyone knows. Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

annedamn said:


> Hi, I was enlightened that not every bag has an individual name. And as I’m not able to find the name to this bag so I’m trying my luck here to see if anyone knows. Thank you!


It looks kind of like an Intreccio Vivo Satchel from 2012 but I don't think I've seen one that wasn't Cervo and they usually have the stitching detail, so I can't really say without more pictures.


----------



## annedamn

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks kind of like an Intreccio Vivo Satchel from 2012 but I don't think I've seen one that wasn't Cervo and they usually have the stitching detail, so I can't really say without more pictures.



Hello! Thank you for your reply ) Tried googling it and yes you are right about it not being Cervo because it doesn't have the stitching detail. I wanted to find out what model this bag is as I have no clue even after owning it for so long. And also, I don't see it anywhere, at all.


----------



## jetstream7

Hi, anyone know the name of this bag and possibly the year(s) its from?
Thank you!


----------



## ali74

Hi! I was hoping someone could tell me the color and year of this guy? I just bought it, though it hasn’t arrived it.


----------



## hgsl

Curious what year this was manufactured and if the style has a name? Thank you for your time!


----------



## bellagirls

Hi.
I bought one like this on ebay and would love to know if anyone would know the style and year.
I can't find too much information online.





						Used Bottega Veneta Handbag Shoulder Bag 2Way Pink Green By Color Canvas Brown for sale | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for Used Bottega Veneta Handbag Shoulder Bag 2Way Pink Green By Color Canvas Brown. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.ca
				



Thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

bellagirls said:


> Hi.
> I bought one like this on ebay and would love to know if anyone would know the style and year.
> I can't find too much information online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used Bottega Veneta Handbag Shoulder Bag 2Way Pink Green By Color Canvas Brown for sale | eBay
> 
> 
> Find great deals on eBay for Used Bottega Veneta Handbag Shoulder Bag 2Way Pink Green By Color Canvas Brown. Shop with confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


My BV mojo doesn't go that far back, but this bag is from Spring 2006.
A lot of Bottega bags from this era don't have formal names, but it _might_ have been called the Vallauris Bag


----------



## V0N1B2

jetstream7 said:


> Hi, anyone know the name of this bag and possibly the year(s) its from?
> Thank you!


I thought I answered this... I guess not.
I don't know that it had an actual name - a lot of bags from that era didn't. If I had to guess, without seeing the authenticity tag, that it's from somewhere around 2005-2006  
If you're looking for similar, the style number is 145195


----------



## V0N1B2

ali74 said:


> Hi! I was hoping someone could tell me the color and year of this guy? I just bought it, though it hasn’t arrived it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752994


Colour information should be on the authenticity tag. Looks like Caramel from 2009, or similar colour from 2009-2010


----------



## V0N1B2

hgsl said:


> Curious what year this was manufactured and if the style has a name? Thank you for your time!
> 
> View attachment 4753759
> View attachment 4753760


This is way before my time. Perhaps from the 1980s some time.
Sorry


----------



## musichelle

Hello Ladies, can I ask what this model is (if it has a name and when it is manufactured)? I am new to BV. Thank you for your insight.


----------



## V0N1B2

musichelle said:


> Hello Ladies, can I ask what this model is (if it has a name and when it is manufactured)? I am new to BV. Thank you for your insight.


This is a vintage bag from (probably) the 80s. It may not have had a name as many bags - even up until as recently as 2018 - had no actual official name other than Intrecciato Nappa Bag.


----------



## musichelle

V0N1B2 said:


> This is a vintage bag from (probably) the 80s. It may not have had a name as many bags - even up until as recently as 2018 - had no actual official name other than Intrecciato Nappa Bag.



Thank you very much!


----------



## kevinchen

Depth 3.51 inches, Height 7.02 inches, Width 9.75 inches


----------



## musichelle

Another ID request, I found this bag really unique and would like to know what to look for. Is there an official color name?
Thanks so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

musichelle said:


> Another ID request, I found this bag really unique and would like to know what to look for. Is there an official color name?
> Thanks so much!


This is a Mezzaluna Bag.  From Spring 2017? The colour might be Pacific - hard to tell with indoor lighting.


----------



## V0N1B2

kevinchen said:


> Depth 3.51 inches, Height 7.02 inches, Width 9.75 inches


It's a Small Olimpia. I don't know the name of the treatment. Might be from Resort 2018 but don't hold me to that.


----------



## musichelle

Thanks so much V0N1B2!


----------



## BBBagHag

Hi! Can anyone please identify this color and year if possible? TIA!


----------



## V0N1B2

BBBagHag said:


> Hi! Can anyone please identify this color and year if possible? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4773090


Is that the only photo you have? 
The lighting is terrible and tho I'm no Carnac The Magnificent, it _could_ be Chamomile from Spring 2018.  Better pictures would help


----------



## BBBagHag

Thanks, yeah this was the best of the bunch posted on the eBay listing. I’ll post more when I get it!



V0N1B2 said:


> Is that the only photo you have?
> The lighting is terrible and tho I'm no Carnac The Magnificent, it _could_ be Chamomile from Spring 2018.  Better pictures would help


----------



## layd3k

Does anyone know the exact shade of this cassette bag? All I can find online is “blanco” and “white” which I’m assuming are the same thing. I know there is also “almond” but I’m pretty sure this isn’t it, as almond is a nude. Could possibly be “plaster” but It looks like only the padded cassette came in this colour. Thank you all so much!


----------



## BBBagHag

I don’t think this is Chamomile (though I now adore that color too), could this be New Bronze? The last photo is the most true to life. What year would that be?






Thanks Von!





V0N1B2 said:


> Is that the only photo you have?
> The lighting is terrible and tho I'm no Carnac The Magnificent, it _could_ be Chamomile from Spring 2018.  Better pictures would help


----------



## jbags07

I am trying to decipher the tags of 3 bags to determine the colors before i post my BV list over in the recent thread....having trouble, and hoped someone might know the color names of these bags...i will include quick pix i took, but can take better pix if needed....i think the Cervo might be Signal Blue?  Thanks so much for any help


----------



## RT1

I think that would be Signal Blue, but that's my opinion.


----------



## sandylow

Can you help with the name of this bag?


----------



## Clarisaputri

Mohon bantuan jenis tas bottega veneta saya terima kasih


----------



## Clarisaputri

[QUOTE = "Clarisaputri, posting: 33907547, anggota: 716929"]
Mohon bantuan jenis tas bottega veneta saya terima kasih

View attachment 4780638


View attachment 4780639


View attachment 4780640

	

		
			
		

		
	
terima kasih


----------



## muchstuff

Clarisaputri said:


> [QUOTE = "Clarisaputri, posting: 33907547, anggota: 716929"]
> Mohon bantuan jenis tas bottega veneta saya terima kasih
> 
> View attachment 4780638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780639
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terima kasih
> [/
> 
> 
> Clarisaputri said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE = "Clarisaputri, posting: 33907547, anggota: 716929"]
> Mohon bantuan jenis tas bottega veneta saya terima kasih
> 
> View attachment 4780638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780639
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terima kasih
> 
> 
> 
> Please repost in English.
Click to expand...


----------



## Clarisaputri

[QUOTE = "Clarisaputri, posting: 33907559, anggota: 716929"]
[QUOTE = "Clarisaputri, posting: 33907547, anggota: 716929"]
Mohon bantuan jenis tas bottega veneta saya terima kasih

[ATTACH = penuh] 4780638 [/ ATTACH]

[ATTACH = penuh] 4780639 [/ ATTACH]

[ATTACH = penuh] 4780640 [/ ATTACH] terima kasih
[/ MENGUTIP]please help my type of bottega bag thank you


----------



## Clarisaputri

please help my type of bottega bag thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

I don't remember if this bag had a name, it might have. It's a basket shaped bag with a circular bottom.   I think it's from Spring 2009, was a Limited Edition, and is made in Karung and Nappa.  I think some of the colours are Cinnamon, Saffron, Curry and... ? Burnt Orange maybe?
I was sure there was a picture of this in the Reference Library somewhere, but it may have disappeared due to upgrades to the forum software. 
Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> I am trying to decipher the tags of 3 bags to determine the colors before i post my BV list over in the recent thread....having trouble, and hoped someone might know the color names of these bags...i will include quick pix i took, but can take better pix if needed....i think the Cervo might be Signal Blue?  Thanks so much for any help
> 
> View attachment 4778539
> View attachment 4778540
> View attachment 4778541
> View attachment 4778542
> View attachment 4778543
> View attachment 4778546


First bag is Burnt Orange from Resort 08/09
Second bag is probably "Rose". Bottega didn't have colour codes back then (this Mini Veneta is from 2001-2002?)
Cervo Hobo is either Electrique, Bluette, or Signal Blue.  Signal Blue is VERY bright, Electrique slightly more muted than Signal Blue, and Bluette is just a hair lighter than both Signal & Electrique.  Only BV knows for sure.


----------



## Clarisaputri

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't remember if this bag had a name, it might have. It's a basket shaped bag with a circular bottom.   I think it's from Spring 2009, was a Limited Edition, and is made in Karung and Nappa.  I think some of the colours are Cinnamon, Saffron, Curry and... ? Burnt Orange maybe?
> I was sure there was a picture of this in the Reference Library somewhere, but it may have disappeared due to upgrades to the forum software.
> Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> First bag is Burnt Orange from Resort 08/09
> Second bag is probably "Rose". Bottega didn't have colour codes back then (this Mini Veneta is from 2001-2002?)
> Cervo Hobo is either Electrique, Bluette, or Signal Blue.  Signal Blue is VERY bright, Electrique slightly more muted than Signal Blue, and Bluette is just a hair lighter than both Signal & Electrique.  Only BV knows for sure.


Thank you Von  I really appreciate it! I will call BV then on the Cervo...i don’t think its Signal then, maybe Electrique...and yes, the Pink mini is old! Lol, but a great color and in great shape except along the 2 sides next to the zipper...lots of color loss....i may check to see if Modern can restore it....thank you for helping me out on thisunderstanding the history and color names makes each bag more meaningful to me


----------



## gatorpooh

Hi. Does anyone have any info on this bag? I purchased at the Orlando outlet. The SA told me all their bags came from the regular store from past seasons but not sure if that is true. Wondering what year it was made and if it's a made for outlet bag. The interior is fabric. Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

gatorpooh said:


> Hi. Does anyone have any info on this bag? I purchased at the Orlando outlet. The SA told me all their bags came from the regular store from past seasons but not sure if that is true. Wondering what year it was made and if it's a made for outlet bag. The interior is fabric. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4801665
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801666


I can't tell you the name (BV often doesn't name their bags) but doing a search on this forum for "outlet" I found this response from one of our longtime members:
_
Yes (*they do make for outlet), and yes (*and yes they sell past season bags).  It's not that they sell colours that weren't sold in stores, but they' sell colours that were previously done for full price boutique bags.
Made for outlet bags are done in whatever colour the factory feels like making. They do colours that sell. They do not follow seasonal colours. They make bags like Capri Totes in Hot Pink (presumably but not necessarily Rosa Shock) or those little two-handled, two compartment Basket-style bags in a bright blue and the Pyramid Bags in various colours are for sale in outlets every single year.
Of course, you'll also find previous season items that were unsold/transferred from boutiques. _

*my interjected responses


----------



## gatorpooh

indiaink said:


> I can't tell you the name (BV often doesn't name their bags) but doing a search on this forum for "outlet" I found this response from one of our longtime members:
> 
> _Yes (*they do make for outlet), and yes (*and yes they sell past season bags).  It's not that they sell colours that weren't sold in stores, but they' sell colours that were previously done for full price boutique bags.
> Made for outlet bags are done in whatever colour the factory feels like making. They do colours that sell. They do not follow seasonal colours. They make bags like Capri Totes in Hot Pink (presumably but not necessarily Rosa Shock) or those little two-handled, two compartment Basket-style bags in a bright blue and the Pyramid Bags in various colours are for sale in outlets every single year.
> Of course, you'll also find previous season items that were unsold/transferred from boutiques. _
> 
> *my interjected responses


Thank you for the info!


----------



## rickkeller

I purchased this bag many years ago (10-15?) from a Bottega Veneta store so I know its authentic, but I do not remember what the bag was called or even the style.  I bought it to use as a laptop bag, but maybe it was a messenger bag.  Does anyone remember this bag?


----------



## LouisVObsession

Hi,

I'm a Balenciaga girl and I'm just now delving into the world of Bottega.

I was just wondering if anyone knows what type of leather style this is. If you guys know what the name of the wallet is, I'd like to know as well but I'm more intrigued by the leather since it doesn't look like the typical soft woven leather that I've seen on BV bags. The weave here looks larger and stiff and shiny a bit. 









						Bottega Veneta Wallet
					

PHP 6,500 | Condition: Used | Authentic Bottega Veneta wallet Color: Green Condition: 8/10 (slightly used) Complete with box




					carousell.com
				




TIA ❤️


----------



## indiaink

LouisVObsession said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a Balenciaga girl and I'm just now delving into the world of Bottega.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knows what type of leather style this is. If you guys know what the name of the wallet is, I'd like to know as well but I'm more intrigued by the leather since it doesn't look like the typical soft woven leather that I've seen on BV bags. The weave here looks larger and stiff and shiny a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Wallet
> 
> 
> PHP 6,500 | Condition: Used | Authentic Bottega Veneta wallet Color: Green Condition: 8/10 (slightly used) Complete with box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carousell.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA ❤


Sorry, that site seems to be undergoing maintenance and it won't display. It would be helpful if you could just download the pictures and add to this post when it's back up, so we'll have it for posterity, since web links rarely stay around.  I'll also ask a mod to move it to the right thread


----------



## LouisVObsession

indiaink said:


> Sorry, that site seems to be undergoing maintenance and it won't display. It would be helpful if you could just download the pictures and add to this post when it's back up, so we'll have it for posterity, since web links rarely stay around. I'll also ask a mod to move it to the right thread



Its this one. It doesnt look like the normal woven leather. Almost as if embossed.


----------



## V0N1B2

LouisVObsession said:


> Its this one. It doesnt look like the normal woven leather. Almost as if embossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812867


It looks like Intreccio Scolpito Spazzolato. I think it’s calf leather and the interior of the wallet is nappa. Could be Sargeant or Dark Sargeant from 2014? Hard to say without proper pictures. 
Intreccio Scolpito is engraved rather than embossed (the embossed one is intrecciomirage)


----------



## llaga22

I started a new thread, moderator says please delete.


----------



## V0N1B2

rickkeller said:


> I purchased this bag many years ago (10-15?) from a Bottega Veneta store so I know its authentic, but I do not remember what the bag was called or even the style.  I bought it to use as a laptop bag, but maybe it was a messenger bag.  Does anyone remember this bag?


Sorry, I must have missed this... A lot of Bottega bags don't have official names. This one looks like the Calf Polonaise Messenger/Computer bag, but it isn't - that bag was from 2012/2013? I think? 
The bag in your photo looks like a similar style in a plain nappa leather.  Or is it the flap Cervo? It's hard to see the photo. 
A pic of the authenticity tag might give a clue as to where to start looking.


----------



## V0N1B2

llaga22 said:


> I started a new thread, moderator says please delete.


A lot of Bottega bags did not have official names back then. This bag is from (maybe?) Spring 2007? IIRC, it also came in Ottone and Pergemena. Is your bag Cervo leather? Some similar styled bags from that season were.  Looks like Ebano and it was probably called something very generic like Braided Handle Shoulder Bag or something. A photo of the authenticity tag would be the place to start...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hi, my friend received her Iron bag from TRR and tried as we might, we can't decipher the official color. Wonder if any expert can chime in and solve the mystery for us? Thank you in advance for your time and help!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi, my friend received her Iron bag from TRR and tried as we might, we can't decipher the official color. Wonder if any expert can chime in and solve the mystery for us? Thank you in advance for your time and help!
> 
> View attachment 4828924
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828925
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828926


Code 4362 is listed as empire when I do a search.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Code 4362 is listed as empire when I do a search.


Thank you my friend!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you my friend!


I’m sure V0N can confirm that!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> I’m sure V0N can confirm that!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi, my friend received her Iron bag from TRR and tried as we might, we can't decipher the official color. Wonder if any expert can chime in and solve the mystery for us? Thank you in advance for your time and help!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you my friend!





muchstuff said:


> I’m sure V0N can confirm that!


Not V, much, but consider it confirmed.


----------



## dolali

Hello! This Veneta is listed as "vermillion".  I thought vermillion had some orange undertone.
Can someone help identify this color? Thanks!









						BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo Vermillion
					

This is an authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo in Vermillion. This stylish hobo is beautifully crafted of intrecciato uniformly tightly woven nappa leather in dark red. The bag features a looping intrecciato shoulder strap, and the top zipper opens to a cocoa suede...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## indiaink

dolali said:


> Hello! This Veneta is listed as "vermillion".  I thought vermillion had some orange undertone.
> Can someone help identify this color? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo Vermillion
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo in Vermillion. This stylish hobo is beautifully crafted of intrecciato uniformly tightly woven nappa leather in dark red. The bag features a looping intrecciato shoulder strap, and the top zipper opens to a cocoa suede...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


This pre-dates most of the codes we have now - maybe early 2000s? - and all I can tell from the code "RS" stands for Rose, and it certainly looks that, with a pink undertone, not orange. This would be a good precursor to Appia.


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> This pre-dates most of the codes we have now - maybe early 2000s? - and all I can tell from the code "RS" stands for Rose, and it certainly looks that, with a pink undertone, not orange. This would be a good precursor to Appia.



Thank you so, so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Not V, much, but consider it confirmed.


Thank you dear @indiaink! 
Your expertise is just as appreciated!


----------



## tln

Could anyone weigh in on what this color is, please?  Much appreciated!


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-tote-bag-7zd7i?position=25#
		

!


----------



## V0N1B2

tln said:


> Could anyone weigh in on what this color is, please?  Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-tote-bag-7zd7i?position=25#
> 
> 
> !


It looks like Mink (Spring'19) to me, but hard to say with their lighting.


----------



## tln

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like Mink (Spring'19) to me, but hard to say with their lighting.



Thank you!


----------



## llaga22

V0N1B2 said:


> A lot of Bottega bags did not have official names back then. This bag is from (maybe?) Spring 2007? IIRC, it also came in Ottone and Pergemena. Is your bag Cervo leather? Some similar styled bags from that season were.  Looks like Ebano and it was probably called something very generic like Braided Handle Shoulder Bag or something. A photo of the authenticity tag would be the place to start...


----------



## llaga22

Tag inside the pocket


----------



## blurtofeuphoria

Chances upon this Bottega bag on Instagram. Anybody knows which model is this? Thanks!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

blurtofeuphoria said:


> Chances upon this Bottega bag on Instagram. Anybody knows which model is this? Thanks!!!
> 
> View attachment 4840595


It's the BV Banana bag.


----------



## llaga22

llaga22 said:


> Tag inside the pocket
> Anyone have any idea? This is only my second BV ado I’m not familiar, I would just like to be introduced to the brand. I don’t know what leather it is either
> 
> View attachment 4834533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834535


----------



## indiaink

llaga22 said:


> Tag inside the pocket
> Anyone have any idea? This is only my second BV ado I’m not familiar, I would just like to be introduced to the brand. I don’t know what leather it is either


Question was answered as to color - this is Ebano, which is brown. This would be lambskin, and according to the numbers, it's just a regular hobo type of bag. Probably late 90s/early 2000s.


----------



## Brimson

I’m assuming this is 80s? Anyone know what this was called?


----------



## indiaink

Brimson said:


> I’m assuming this is 80s? Anyone know what this was called?
> View attachment 4859478
> View attachment 4859479
> View attachment 4859480
> View attachment 4859481


BV usually didn't name their bags back then, and normally didn't until Daniel Lee. This bag was most likely just known as a duffle.  The treatment was known as 'marco polo', an embossed canvas similar to Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Brimson

indiaink said:


> BV usually didn't name their bags back then, and normally didn't until Daniel Lee. This bag was most likely just known as a duffle.  The treatment was known as 'marco polo', an embossed canvas similar to Louis Vuitton.


Thank you so much, very grateful!


----------



## BBBagHag

Hi all,
I was hoping one of you eagle-eyed experts can name this red! I know only BV can interpret the code, but in the meantime thought I try y’all. Color is true to the picture, appears to be a true red.


----------



## indiaink

BBBagHag said:


> Hi all,
> I was hoping one of you eagle-eyed experts can name this red! I know only BV can interpret the code, but in the meantime thought I try y’all. Color is true to the picture, appears to be a true red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870930
> View attachment 4870931


That looks like the covetable China Red...


----------



## V0N1B2

It's from somewhere between Spring 2012 and Early Fall 2014, so...
Could be Blood (Spring '12) or Fraise (Spring '13)?


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> It's from somewhere between Spring 2012 and Early Fall 2014, so...
> Could be Blood (Spring '12) or Fraise (Spring '13)?


my guess it True Red from 2013


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> That looks like the covetable China Red. @ksuromax can confirm, but I’m calling it!!!


i'm sorry, it does not to me
lacking a drop of blue in it


----------



## ksuromax

https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottega-venetas-red-story-comes-just-time-christmas/ 
this shade 
no?


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottega-venetas-red-story-comes-just-time-christmas/
> this shade
> no?


I had a New Red Nodini and it drove me nuts - not quite RED.  But hey - two of you have said I’m wrong, so we’ll go that way. I think China Red, but that’s OK.


----------



## V0N1B2

It can't be China Red or any other colour done after 2014.
Look at the bag. What do you see? What don't you see?


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I had a New Red Nodini and it drove me nuts - not quite RED.  But hey - two of you have said I’m wrong, so we’ll go that way. I think China Red, but that’s OK.


it's too soft for China Red, imho


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> It can't be China Red or any other colour done after 2014.
> Look at the bag. What do you see? What don't you see?


metallic rings?


----------



## BBBagHag

Ooh thank you gals! That was great input! I think Ksuromax is right, it looks just that link for 2013 true red. I agree it's not blue enough to be China Red, Fraise is too muted and Blood has a hint of brown to it that this bag lacks. 

I don't know the significance of metal rings vs covered rings, though I'm sure is there something to it and I'm very curious!



indiaink said:


> That looks like the covetable China Red...





V0N1B2 said:


> It's from somewhere between Spring 2012 and Early Fall 2014, so...
> Could be Blood (Spring '12) or Fraise (Spring '13)?





ksuromax said:


> my guess it True Red from 2013





ksuromax said:


> https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottega-venetas-red-story-comes-just-time-christmas/
> this shade
> no?


----------



## ksuromax

BBBagHag said:


> Ooh thank you gals! That was great input! I think Ksuromax is right, it looks just that link for 2013 true red. I agree it's not blue enough to be China Red, Fraise is too muted and Blood has a hint of brown to it that this bag lacks.
> 
> I don't know the significance of metal rings vs covered rings, though I'm sure is there something to it and I'm very curious!


Originally Garda had the covered rings, those where the strap goes through, and then they changed it for plain metallic rings, i believe that happened in 2014, V0N can confirm it, and that's where we can cut it off for the accurate time slot (2012-2013)


----------



## muchstuff

Does anyone know the name of this bag? FP had one as a crochet raffia bag but I'm guessing there may be a better name? The tag back appears to have no numbers on it... calling @V0N1B2!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? FP had one as a crochet raffia bag but I'm guessing there may be a better name? The tag back appears to have no numbers on it... calling @V0N1B2!
> 
> View attachment 4889650
> View attachment 4889654


Oooh. It’s the “Jennifer Aniston Bag”. There was a lot of hullabaloo about it back in 08/09(?) when it came out. 
And yes, it was called the Crochet Raffia Bag


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Oooh. It’s the “Jennifer Aniston Bag”. There was a lot of hullabaloo about it back in 08/09(?) when it came out.
> And yes, it was called the Crochet Raffia Bag


Thanks V0N! Now to help her find one...


----------



## V0N1B2

Is someone looking for it? I don’t think there are many of them around...
(also from 2007, not 08/09)


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Is someone looking for it? I don’t think there are many of them around...
> (also from 2007, not 08/09)


She's apparently been looking ages...I love a good hunt.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> She's apparently been looking ages...I love a good hunt.


I thought they were all SOs. Maybe my memory is failing me


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> She's apparently been looking ages...I love a good hunt.


Were they? It was well before my time with BV, but that would explain why she can't find one...


----------



## Euclase

This beauty on TRR is tempting me.  I don't imagine it would have a name, but I'd be curious to know circa when it was produced, and if the leather is Cervo?  
Zip top
Shoulder Strap Drop: 10"
Height: 8.5"
Width: 14.5"
Depth: 3.5"

I love how each side is gathered up with a ring, reminiscent of the Ferragamo Sofia from a few years back.


----------



## Scubaru

Hi everyone! Longtime lurker & first time poster here. I just acquired this BV bag and after scouring the web, found no information. Anyone know the era? I assume vintage since there’s no authentication tag. The closure is magnetic and the chocolate brown leather is extremely buttery. The only other identifying marker is that the zipper pull has an acorn on it. Thank you!


----------



## Moooooo

Can anyone by chanc
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
e identify this bag? I've gone through the reference library and saw one or two possibilities under "vintage" bags, but nobody knew the name! This was inherited from a family member and dates from at least 2008 but still "feels" pretty new so likely wasn't purchased much before that, I would guess. Fat orange cat for scale--it's definitely small and juuuust fits an iPhone 11.


----------



## ElenaWan

Can anyone please identify this bag for me?  I am interested to know the material and the year of this bag.  Thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

Euclase said:


> This beauty on TRR is tempting me.  I don't imagine it would have a name, but I'd be curious to know circa when it was produced, and if the leather is Cervo?
> Zip top
> Shoulder Strap Drop: 10"
> Height: 8.5"
> Width: 14.5"
> Depth: 3.5"
> 
> I love how each side is gathered up with a ring, reminiscent of the Ferragamo Sofia from a few years back.
> 
> View attachment 4891715


I've never seen this bag before, sorry 
If I had to guess... 2004-2007?
The authenticity tag details would be helpful.


----------



## V0N1B2

Scubaru said:


> Hi everyone! Longtime lurker & first time poster here. I just acquired this BV bag and after scouring the web, found no information. Anyone know the era? I assume vintage since there’s no authentication tag. The closure is magnetic and the chocolate brown leather is extremely buttery. The only other identifying marker is that the zipper pull has an acorn on it. Thank you!
> View attachment 4893087
> View attachment 4893088
> View attachment 4893089
> View attachment 4893090
> View attachment 4893091
> View attachment 4893092
> View attachment 4893093


Vintage is not my forte.  This is well before my time with BV.
Probably from the 80s, maybe 70s... I don't know, sorry


----------



## V0N1B2

Moooooo said:


> Can anyone by chanc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e identify this bag? I've gone through the reference library and saw one or two possibilities under "vintage" bags, but nobody knew the name! This was inherited from a family member and dates from at least 2008 but still "feels" pretty new so likely wasn't purchased much before that, I would guess. Fat orange cat for scale--it's definitely small and juuuust fits an iPhone 11.


Older than 2008.  More like 2000/2001?
What does the authenticity tag look like?


----------



## V0N1B2

ElenaWan said:


> Can anyone please identify this bag for me?  I am interested to know the material and the year of this bag.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902797





ElenaWan said:


> Can anyone please identify this bag for me?  I am interested to know the material and the year of this bag.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902797


It's a Nero Punto Mocassino Bag.  Might have just been called "satchel" or "Doctor's Bag"? 
It's from Spring 2012 and it's lambskin.


----------



## Euclase

V0N1B2 said:


> I've never seen this bag before, sorry
> If I had to guess... 2004-2007?
> The authenticity tag details would be helpful.


No worries! Thank you for your input! If the purse is still tempting me in a few days, I’ll ask them for a pic of the tag.


----------



## ElenaWan

V0N1B2 said:


> It's a Nero Punto Mocassino Bag.  Might have just been called "satchel" or "Doctor's Bag"?
> It's from Spring 2012 and it's lambskin.




Thanks a lot


----------



## Scubaru

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage is not my forte.  This is well before my time with BV.
> Probably from the 80s, maybe 70s... I don't know, sorry


Thank you for taking the time to reply! I appreciate it! I also am so impressed with the wealth of knowledge in this forum. It’s been a treat to dig through some of the older posts here!


----------



## yollybagtard

Hi appreciate if I can get help on identifying this bv baby olimpia’s colour? It looks pretty similar to the BV ice cream colour, but I can’t any of baby olimpia in such colour online. Colour in the image looks a lot lighter due to lighting/flash.


----------



## Janelalorenzo31

Hi i would like to get to know this bag more, lol.
Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

Janelalorenzo31 said:


> Hi i would like to get to know this bag more, lol.
> Thank you


The Disco Bag is most likely Ciel from Resort 2015


----------



## Euclase

I'm on the lookout for a _Medium Cervo Loop in Dark Barolo_.  Someone on Poshmark recently listed this cervo loop bag.  They describe it as "large" and "barolo," but the pics and measurements made me think it's actually the medium dark barolo?  Is my wishful thinking playing a trick on my eyes?  Can anyone differentiate the two based on the images supplied?  I asked the seller to clarify in a comment, but so far they haven't responded.  

I'd appreciate any help!


----------



## indiaink

Euclase said:


> I'm on the lookout for a _Medium Cervo Loop in Dark Barolo_.  Someone on Poshmark recently listed this cervo loop bag.  They describe it as "large" and "barolo," but the pics and measurements made me think it's actually the medium dark barolo?  Is my wishful thinking playing a trick on my eyes?  Can anyone differentiate the two based on the images supplied?  I asked the seller to clarify in a comment, but so far they haven't responded.
> 
> I'd appreciate any help!


This is, in fact, a large Barolo. I've never seen a medium in Barolo. On the large there "seems to be" more leather at the top.


----------



## Euclase

indiaink said:


> This is, in fact, a large Barolo. I've never seen a medium in Barolo. On the large there "seems to be" more leather at the top.



Thank you for confirming, indiaink.  Yeah, as I understand it, the _large _came in _barolo _and _medium _came in _dark barolo_.  My search shall continue!


----------



## bbagaddict7

Hi, can anyone ID the color and year of this Mini Messenger (aka Disco Bag)? TIA!


----------



## V0N1B2

bbagaddict7 said:


> Hi, can anyone ID the color and year of this Mini Messenger (aka Disco Bag)? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4932436
> View attachment 4932437
> View attachment 4932438
> View attachment 4932439
> View attachment 4932440


It's most likely Rosa Shock from Early Fall 2014


----------



## jooon

Hi! I just got this Knot and would love to know everything about it! Season? Age? Leather? Hardware? Collection? Popularity? Retail price when it was released? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 24601

Got this clutch from vintage store. Can you help identify style and color please? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

jooon said:


> Hi! I just got this Knot and would love to know everything about it! Season? Age? Leather? Hardware? Collection? Popularity? Retail price when it was released?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It's a Calabria Knot from Fall 2007. Colour might be Scala? I'm not positive


----------



## V0N1B2

24601 said:


> Got this clutch from vintage store. Can you help identify style and color please? Thank you so much in advance!


Oro Bruciato Ayers Clutch From Fall 2013


----------



## jooon

V0N1B2 said:


> It's a Calabria Knot from Fall 2007. Colour might be Scala? I'm not positive



Thank you SO much! So happy to know which season this is from. Could the colour be Barolo you think? I'm guessing this is a seasonal design just done for Fall 2007?


----------



## 24601

V0N1B2 said:


> Oro Bruciato Ayers Clutch From Fall 2013


Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

jooon said:


> Thank you SO much! So happy to know which season this is from. Could the colour be Barolo you think? I'm guessing this is a seasonal design just done for Fall 2007?


No, it wouldn't be Barolo, that colour is much more recent. The Calabria Knot that most people would have seen had (I think?) three colours... I can't say 100% but I think those colours were Scala, Poudre, Corallo and/or Quarzo maybe?
Pre-Daniel Lee, Knot clutches would be produced in either the regular size in Silk (satin) and the stretch knots in Silk Faille in seasonal (spring, pre-Fall, Fall/winter and resort/cruise) colours.  Then, there were seasonal knots like the Pontillisme (2010), Butterfly (2013) Calabria (2007) etc. There were usually knots done in Crocodile each season as well. There were also Limited Edition Knots available most seasons like the Galuchat, Enameled, Ottone Antico Karung etc.
This is similar to the Cabats and Venetas that were offered in special treatments for that particular season in addition to the regular seasonal colours.


----------



## Pessie

I’d appreciate any help identifying this colour please? It’s a sort of pinkish toned red. Thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

Pessie said:


> I’d appreciate any help identifying this colour please? It’s a sort of pinkish toned red. Thanks
> View attachment 4937033
> View attachment 4937035


I want to say Fraise.
I assume it has the one line of numbers on the authenticity tag?
Is there a season engraved on the plaque of the pouch? That would be a bigger clue.


----------



## Pessie

V0N1B2 said:


> I want to say Fraise.
> I assume it has the one line of numbers on the authenticity tag?
> Is there a season engraved on the plaque of the pouch? That would be a bigger clue.


Hi V0N - I tried taking a picture of the tag, but it’s almost buried in the seam and I‘d need an extra hand.  There’s a single line of numbers on the tag - B02833819M, and this is the plaque.  Thanks for your help


----------



## V0N1B2

Pessie said:


> Hi V0N - I tried taking a picture of the tag, but it’s almost buried in the seam and I‘d need an extra hand.  There’s a single line of numbers on the tag - B02833819M, and this is the plaque.  Thanks for your help
> View attachment 4937246


I had a feeling the season was imprinted on the plaque. I’m pretty sure it’s Fraise. It was a Resort 2013/2014 colour that was carried over to Spring 2014  
If you take a boo in the reference library and search for Fraise, I think there are pics of the colour and you could see if they match. You did describe it as having a pinkish tinge to it, so I think Fraise is most likely.


----------



## Pessie

V0N1B2 said:


> I had a feeling the season was imprinted on the plaque. I’m pretty sure it’s Fraise. It was a Resort 2013/2014 colour that was carried over to Spring 2014
> If you take a boo in the reference library and search for Fraise, I think there are pics of the colour and you could see if they match. You did describe it as having a pinkish tinge to it, so I think Fraise is most likely.


Fab, thanks.  I had a quick look and Fraise looks very much like my bag.  Merry Christmas


----------



## jooon

V0N1B2 said:


> No, it wouldn't be Barolo, that colour is much more recent. The Calabria Knot that most people would have seen had (I think?) three colours... I can't say 100% but I think those colours were Scala, Poudre, Corallo and/or Quarzo maybe?
> Pre-Daniel Lee, Knot clutches would be produced in either the regular size in Silk (satin) and the stretch knots in Silk Faille in seasonal (spring, pre-Fall, Fall/winter and resort/cruise) colours.  Then, there were seasonal knots like the Pontillisme (2010), Butterfly (2013) Calabria (2007) etc. There were usually knots done in Crocodile each season as well. There were also Limited Edition Knots available most seasons like the Galuchat, Enameled, Ottone Antico Karung etc.
> This is similar to the Cabats and Venetas that were offered in special treatments for that particular season in addition to the regular seasonal colours.



Thanks so much for sharing! You are a vault of information! I love information about a bag's history & evolution. Thank you, and happy holidays!


----------



## kathiejam

I posted a pic of the nodini I got from Fashionphile in another thread but I would also like to find out what year it came out. 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/botteg...ompartment-crossbody-bag-atlantic-blue-594224

The photos in FP don't include the authenticity tag so I took a pic of it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

kathiejam said:


> I posted a pic of the nodini I got from Fashionphile in another thread but I would also like to find out what year it came out.
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/botteg...ompartment-crossbody-bag-atlantic-blue-594224
> 
> The photos in FP don't include the authenticity tag so I took a pic of it. Thank you in advance!


Only Bottega Veneta can read the code, but if I had to guess... 2018 Atlantic (not 2015 Atlantic)


----------



## kathiejam

V0N1B2 said:


> Only Bottega Veneta can read the code, but if I had to guess... 2018 Atlantic (not 2015 Atlantic)


Thank you, V0N1B2!


----------



## piosavsfan

Any ideas on what color this is? Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

piosavsfan said:


> Any ideas on what color this is? Thank you!
> View attachment 4947371
> View attachment 4947372
> View attachment 4947373


Really hard to say with the studio lighting. It would be easier to tell with better pictures.
That particular bag was usually offered in only one of the seasonal colours each year.
Is it the regular sized one? It looks small for some reason.
I know it came in Sapphire... are there any clues on the authenticity tag?


----------



## piosavsfan

V0N1B2 said:


> Really hard to say with the studio lighting. It would be easier to tell with better pictures.
> That particular bag was usually offered in only one of the seasonal colours each year.
> Is it the regular sized one? It looks small for some reason.
> I know it came in Sapphire... are there any clues on the authenticity tag?


It says it's the largest size, 15.5"W x 9" D x 12" H. Here is the tag:


----------



## V0N1B2

piosavsfan said:


> It says it's the largest size, 15.5"W x 9" D x 12" H. Here is the tag:
> View attachment 4948564


The photos are really subdued. 
I was gonna say maybe Bluette from 2016 (?) but it looks kinda dull so I thought perhaps Denim but I don't seem to remember when this bag was discontinued and I don't remember seeing it after 2016-ish, so....
Sorry. You might have to enlist your SA at the boutique to help you 

I'm hotel-ing tonight due to weather, but I might have more info at home. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## piosavsfan

V0N1B2 said:


> The photos are really subdued.
> I was gonna say maybe Bluette from 2016 (?) but it looks kinda dull so I thought perhaps Denim but I don't seem to remember when this bag was discontinued and I don't remember seeing it after 2016-ish, so....
> Sorry. You might have to enlist your SA at the boutique to help you
> 
> I'm hotel-ing tonight due to weather, but I might have more info at home. I'll check tomorrow.


Thank you! I'm going to see about better pictures, too.


----------



## Nibb

Does anyone know if this bag has a name? Also does anyone know anything about the leather, it has a bit of sheen to it almost like a glaze & the intrecciato has a stitching treatment? It’s a small size 32cm wide x 18cm tall, it has an interior pouch in the center as a divider. Nice little bag in what I believe is cardinal red. You know who’s cardinal red wallet reminded me to post this.
Many Thanks in advance!


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4961361
> View attachment 4961363
> View attachment 4961364
> View attachment 4961365
> View attachment 4961366
> 
> Does anyone know if this bag has a name? Also does anyone know anything about the leather, it has a bit of sheen to it almost like a glaze & the intrecciato has a stitching treatment? It’s a small size 32cm wide x 18cm tall, it has an interior pouch in the center as a divider. Nice little bag in what I believe is cardinal red. You know who’s cardinal red wallet reminded me to post this.
> Many Thanks in advance!


It's Cardinal. All I know is that it's a satchel - there are many iterations of this. Our walking encyclo @V0N1B2 may have more deets.


----------



## llaga22




----------



## jane

This Garda was identified on Fashionphile as "dark bronze", but I'm not sure if that's right. Anyone know the actual color? Thank you.


----------



## jane

Reminds me of Noce, tbh.


----------



## BBBagHag

It may be right. I got a cervo loop in that same color (yellowish khaki green) and the color was called bronze. Only the SAs will know for sure. 



jane said:


> View attachment 4978171
> 
> This Garda was identified on Fashionphile as "dark bronze", but I'm not sure if that's right. Anyone know the actual color? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4978175


----------



## giuliax_

Can someone identify this color? On the website of the shop it just says "pink" but it's clearly a different pink than on bottega's website


----------



## V0N1B2

jane said:


> View attachment 4978171
> 
> This Garda was identified on Fashionphile as "dark bronze", but I'm not sure if that's right. Anyone know the actual color? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4978175





jane said:


> View attachment 4978226
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Noce, tbh.


There was a colour called Bronze/New Bronze released for Fall-Winter 2013, but this bag is newer than that, I think.  I would have guessed Camel but it's not rich enough, it looks like it has the almost greenish undertones that New Bronze/Bronze had.  FP is usually good at photographing colours, but you know BV.... 
Sorry


----------



## V0N1B2

giuliax_ said:


> Can someone identify this color? On the website of the shop it just says "pink" but it's clearly a different pink than on bottega's website
> View attachment 4979614


I would have assumed Neon? From one of the first seasons the bag was released.


----------



## jane

Thanks all. I was too dubious of the color to pull the trigger. For now I'm satisfied with this lovely bag in Atlantic


----------



## giuliax_

V0N1B2 said:


> I would have assumed Neon? From one of the first seasons the bag was released.


Yes, that makes sense, thank you.
I just googled the neon pink and all the pictures that come up look similar.


----------



## Euclase

I was goofing off on my phone, scouting for BV bucket bags, and I found this (sold out) gem that made my heart skip a beat. The strap is gorgeous! 
Does anyone know the year(s)? Did it come in any other colors? Was it a Nordstrom exclusive?


----------



## whateve

Euclase said:


> I was goofing off on my phone, scouting for BV bucket bags, and I found this (sold out) gem that made my heart skip a beat. The strap is gorgeous!
> Does anyone know the year(s)? Did it come in any other colors? Was it a Nordstrom exclusive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991189


I love that! Any idea of the size?


----------



## 7h5f921

I ordered this cutie off therealreal and was hoping someone could give me more info on the specifics of it.


----------



## V0N1B2

7h5f921 said:


> I ordered this cutie off therealreal and was hoping someone could give me more info on the specifics of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994013
> View attachment 4994014


It probably didn’t have a name - a lot of the older bags didn’t. It could have been called something like Nero Embroidered Satchel or something like that. It’s from Spring 2006 or thereabouts. Sorry I can’t offer any more info


----------



## V0N1B2

Euclase said:


> I was goofing off on my phone, scouting for BV bucket bags, and I found this (sold out) gem that made my heart skip a beat. The strap is gorgeous!
> Does anyone know the year(s)? Did it come in any other colors? Was it a Nordstrom exclusive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991189


This is from Daniel Lee’s first year at BV. Maybe from Fall 2019? I don’t remember that strap coming with the bag - I thought it was just the thin one. I thought that thicker strap was an add-on, like the little wallet shown in the photo. It came in a few colors. Espresso, Mist, Poppy...  It was unlined and double woven like the Cabat and I think they actually named it Cabat Bucket. 
Didn’t @southernbelle43 get this bag in Espresso?


----------



## Euclase

V0N1B2 said:


> This is from Daniel Lee’s first year at BV. Maybe from Fall 2019? I don’t remember that strap coming with the bag - I thought it was just the thin one. I thought that thicker strap was an add-on, like the little wallet shown in the photo. It came in a few colors. Espresso, Mist, Poppy...  It was unlined and double woven like the Cabat and I think they actually named it Cabat Bucket.
> Didn’t @southernbelle43 get this bag in Espresso?


Thank you so much for the info! 
 I’ll definitely investigate further.


----------



## no-nothing

V0N1B2 said:


> It probably didn’t have a name - a lot of the older bags didn’t. It could have been called something like Nero Embroidered Satchel or something like that. It’s from Spring 2006 or thereabouts. Sorry I can’t offer any more info


Hi V0n1B2, I am new to BV.  Just wonder why 7h5f921's bag has only one line of code instead of two?  Some bags have two lines.  Trying to learn a bit.  Thanks.


----------



## indiaink

no-nothing said:


> Hi V0n1B2, I am new to BV.  Just wonder why 7h5f921's bag has only one line of code instead of two?  Some bags have two lines.  Trying to learn a bit.  Thanks.


As I told you *here*, the line of code just happens to be sewn too far in and it's not readable unless you want to unstitch it. It didn't happen often, but it did happen.


----------



## V0N1B2

no-nothing said:


> Hi V0n1B2, I am new to BV.  Just wonder why 7h5f921's bag has only one line of code instead of two?  Some bags have two lines.  Trying to learn a bit.  Thanks.


Are you just wanting to know how old your ostrich satchel is?
It's from 2006-ish


----------



## no-nothing

indiaink said:


> As I told you *here*, the line of code just happens to be sewn too far in and it's not readable unless you want to unstitch it. It didn't happen often, but it did happen.


Thanks, Indiaink.  This forum is just wonderful, people are willing to share their knowledge.


----------



## no-nothing

V0N1B2 said:


> Are you just wanting to know how old your ostrich satchel is?
> It's from 2006-ish


Yes, you did guess it.  I have this terrible habit, wanting to know my bag thoroughly if I can.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## 19only

Can anyone tell me the keywords to search for more information of this bag? I tried Bottega Veneta + intrecciato + vertical and it didn't work ^^

Thanks a lot.


----------



## indiaink

19only said:


> Can anyone tell me the keywords to search for more information of this bag? I tried Bottega Veneta + intrecciato + vertical and it didn't work ^^
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Tote.  Here's one in Australia: Tote in Orange/Red and there's one on eBay, looks like the one you posted: Yellow Tote


----------



## 19only

Thank you @indiaink .


----------



## jane

Okay, the possibly dark truffle pyramid from theRealReal just arrived. I love it, though there are differences from my 2007 version (I don't think mine had a fabric zip  pocket lining, but it's been awhile). The leather is sooo soft and the color is amazing.

Can any experts decode the tag for me to confirm the color, year, etc? Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

jane said:


> Okay, the possibly dark truffle pyramid from theRealReal just arrived. I love it, though there are differences from my 2007 version (I don't think mine had a fabric zip  pocket lining, but it's been awhile). The leather is sooo soft and the color is amazing.
> 
> Can any experts decode the tag for me to confirm the color, year, etc? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5024833
> 
> View attachment 5024835
> 
> View attachment 5024834


Lovely! This is Dark Truffle from Early Fall/Winter 2009.


----------



## jane

indiaink said:


> Lovely! This is Dark Truffle from Early Fall/Winter 2009.



Thank you so much! It now has even more significance for me because my first child was born in October of 2009. So this gorgeous pyramid is as old as she is!


----------



## baglici0us

Just scored this gorgeous cabat off eBay. It looks like Ottone to me, but I’ve never owned Ottone, so I can’t be sure. What do you think?

update: this has been confirmed to be Ottone.


----------



## V0N1B2

baglici0us said:


> Just scored this gorgeous cabat off eBay. It looks like Ottone to me, but I’ve never owned Ottone, so I can’t be sure. What do you think?
> 
> update: this has been confirmed to be Ottone.
> View attachment 5039007


The authenticity tag will confirm it


----------



## baglici0us

V0N1B2 said:


> The authenticity tag will confirm it



oh, good point! Here’s the tag - it’s looking a little rough and also the second line of code is sewn into the bag itself.


----------



## V0N1B2

baglici0us said:


> oh, good point! Here’s the tag - it’s looking a little rough and also the second line of code is sewn into the bag itself.
> View attachment 5039285


Yeah, it's Ottone from 2007/2008


----------



## baglici0us

V0N1B2 said:


> Yeah, it's Ottone from 2007/2008



Thank you. Gosh, it’s looking good for a bag that’s old enough to attend junior high!


----------



## westlamom

Please help identify size of this Campana.  It's listed on TRR and their measurements (below) look smaller than a large, but photos look like it could possibly be a large, or am I crazy?  Thank you so much.
	

		
			
		

		
	








*Shoulder Strap Drop: *8"
*Height: *9"
*Width: *14"
*Depth: *6"


----------



## V0N1B2

westlamom said:


> Please help identify size of this Campana.  It's listed on TRR and their measurements (below) look smaller than a large, but photos look like it could possibly be a large, or am I crazy?  Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063716
> View attachment 5063717
> View attachment 5063718
> View attachment 5063719
> 
> 
> 
> *Shoulder Strap Drop: *8"
> *Height: *9"
> *Width: *14"
> *Depth: *6"


They photoshop the bags on the models so you never know what it actually looks like when carried.
The only way to know for sure is to ask them for the numbers on the authenticity tag. If the style# is 124864, it's a large.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> They photoshop the bags on the models so you never know what it actually looks like when carried.
> The only way to know for sure is to ask them for the numbers on the authenticity tag. If the style# is 124864, it's a large.


They won’t pull a bag for inspection though. Their standard answer is buy it and if it doesn’t fit the description return it. But they have specific measurements so if it’s measured correctly there would be no case for a return.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> They won’t pull a bag for inspection though. Their standard answer is buy it and if it doesn’t fit the description return it. But they have specific measurements so if it’s measured correctly there would be no case for a return.


Oh okay. I only bought one bag there. 
Hard to say where they get the measurements. Is 14" across the bottom of the bag, or the middle? Is the height from the bottom seam? If it's returnable, (can you return their stuff?) then I guess one could buy it and see.
That lining is filthy, tho.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh okay. I only bought one bag there.
> Hard to say where they get the measurements. Is 14" across the bottom of the bag, or the middle? Is the height from the bottom seam? If it's returnable, (can you return their stuff?) then I guess one could buy it and see.
> That lining is filthy, tho.


They have a no return policy but if the item isn’t as listed they’ll allow a return. But you do have to prove cause.


----------



## V0N1B2

Well OP, I guess you’d have to look at other Campanas on the resale market and compare measurements. At this point, I couldn’t even tell you if it’s real, kwim?


----------



## westlamom

V0N1B2 said:


> Well OP, I guess you’d have to look at other Campanas on the resale market and compare measurements. At this point, I couldn’t even tell you if it’s real, kwim?


Thanks all, and thanks* V0N1B2* for the tag size code.  I keep comparing the posted measurements to those of medium and large Campanas on other sites and I just can't tell, the measurements for this bag are even different from what looks to be another identical bag on the same site (neither one of which are even labeled Campana).  With a no returns policy I'll probably wait.  I was a Bal lover but now I'm recently obsessed with BV,  it's hard!


----------



## Lanaseattle

Can Anyone give me any ideas on the name style of the attached multi card holder ? 
thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

Lanaseattle said:


> Can Anyone give me any ideas on the name style of the attached multi card holder ?
> thank you


I have doubts as to the authenticity of this item.
Where did it come from? There should be a white authenticity tag inside. Please post it.


----------



## Lanaseattle

V0N1B2 said:


> I have doubts as to the authenticity of this item.
> Where did it come from? There should be a white authenticity tag inside. Please post it.


There is no tag. I bought from a second hand shop .


----------



## V0N1B2

Lanaseattle said:


> There is no tag. I bought from a second hand shop .


I didn't think there would be. I don't believe this item is authentic. I hope you can return it


----------



## Lanaseattle

V0N1B2 said:


> I didn't think there would be. I don't believe this item is authentic. I hope you can return it


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Lala-purse

Hello,
Can anyone please educate me on the type of this veneta’s leather? I believe it usually comes in lambskin and is smooth. But this leather has some texture. 
TIA


----------



## muchstuff

Lala-purse said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone please educate me on the type of this veneta’s leather? I believe it usually comes in lambskin and is smooth. But this leather has some texture.
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 5088579


It's a leather treatment called intagli. It's kind of like it's been laser cut but doesn't go through all the way.


----------



## Lala-purse

muchstuff said:


> It's a leather treatment called intagli. It's kind of like it's been laser cut but doesn't go through all the way.



Thank you so much


----------



## indiaink

Lala-purse said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone please educate me on the type of this veneta’s leather? I believe it usually comes in lambskin and is smooth. But this leather has some texture.
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 5088579


And this is Cervo leather - Intagli was only done on the firmer leather.


----------



## Lala-purse

indiaink said:


> And this is Cervo leather - Intagli was only done on the firmer leather.


Thank you! I was looking something in cervo or calf since I am not very found of lambskin because of durability.
Would the laser (Intagli) impact cervo learner’s durability in any way. I don’t think its perforated.


----------



## indiaink

Lala-purse said:


> Thank you! I was looking something in cervo or calf since I am not very found of lambskin because of durability.
> Would the laser (Intagli) impact cervo learner’s durability in any way. I don’t think its perforated.


No. The design is not all the way through, only the first “layer”. It hasn’t been made in a while, so anything you find in it now will be _almost_ vintage.  If you find something in this treatment now and it’s been maintained I think you’ll be nicely surprised by its durability. (Yes, I’ve had bags in this treatment before - I’m a fan).


----------



## Lala-purse

indiaink said:


> No. The design is not all the way through, only the first “layer”. It hasn’t been made in a while, so anything you find in it now will be _almost_ vintage.  If you find something in this treatment now and it’s been maintained I think you’ll be nicely surprised by its durability. (Yes, I’ve had bags in this treatment before - I’m a fan).


Thank you


----------



## kupsh

Hi all! I found this bag today and was wondering if anyone can help me ID it. I know it’s a vintage style and assume there’s no actual name for this. I’m assuming it’s 80s based on previous threads. Have any of you seen this one before? Which number is the “style” code?


----------



## V0N1B2

kupsh said:


> Hi all! I found this bag today and was wondering if anyone can help me ID it. I know it’s a vintage style and assume there’s no actual name for this. I’m assuming it’s 80s based on previous threads. Have any of you seen this one before? Which number is the “style” code?
> 
> View attachment 5090521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090524


I haven't seen this bag before, but I'm not good with vintage bags.
Probably from the 80s or early 90s and looks like the exterior is the Marco Polo treatment.
Style code is 03022


----------



## bbagaddict7

Hi!

I'd like to know the color of this mini messenger. I'm also interested in the season/year--it has cloth instead of suede lining. Just wondering when BV started using suede to line parts if the interior. TIA


----------



## indiaink

bbagaddict7 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'd like to know the color of this mini messenger. I'm also interested in the season/year--it has cloth instead of suede lining. Just wondering when BV started using suede to line parts if the interior. TIA
> 
> View attachment 5092093
> View attachment 5092094
> View attachment 5092095
> View attachment 5092096
> View attachment 5092097


This is the Disco (Mini Messenger) bag, and it looks like "Monalisa" purple. There should be a suede lining in the zippered compartment (at the bottom of the bag); that compartment was its claim to fame. I would say this color is about 2018? The bag would be mid-2000s, 2014 or so?


----------



## bbagaddict7

indiaink said:


> This is the Disco (Mini Messenger) bag, and it looks like "Monalisa" purple. There should be a suede lining in the zippered compartment (at the bottom of the bag); that compartment was its claim to fame. I would say this color is about 2018? The bag would be mid-2000s, 2014 or so?



Thanks for the reply. 

No, the zippered compartment doesn't have suede lining either--it has the same cloth lining as top compartment. This bag is only lined with cloth like the embossed mini messengers (example below). That's why I'm curious when BV started producing the intrecciato woven leather mini messengers...and when those bags started having suede lining.

Thanks for the color


----------



## V0N1B2

bbagaddict7 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> No, the zippered compartment doesn't have suede lining either--it has the same cloth lining as top compartment. This bag is only lined with cloth like the embossed mini messengers (example below). That's why I'm curious when BV started producing the intrecciato woven leather mini messengers...and when those bags started having suede lining.
> 
> Thanks for the color
> 
> View attachment 5092506


Maybe it's from the outlet.  Haven't been to one in a couple of years, but they may be producing this style exclusively in BV outlets now. They make bags in colours that sell well and don't necessarily follow with current boutique production colours.  You might find (for example) Electrique or Signal Blue in outlets right now, even though the colour was done for the main boutique line back in 2014.


----------



## bbagaddict7

V0N1B2 said:


> Maybe it's from the outlet.  Haven't been to one in a couple of years, but they may be producing this style exclusively in BV outlets now. They make bags in colours that sell well and don't necessarily follow with current boutique production colours.  You might find (for example) Electrique or Signal Blue in outlets right now, even though the colour was done for the main boutique line back in 2014.


Thanks! I think it could be from a BV outlet. I'll search the forum for a thread about contacting BV outlets (I don't live near one). If anyone can post the link, I'd greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks again @V0N1B2


----------



## indiaink

bbagaddict7 said:


> Thanks! I think it could be from a BV outlet. I'll search the forum for a thread about contacting BV outlets (I don't live near one). If anyone can post the link, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks again @V0N1B2


@bbagaddict7 And, just to let you know, the quality and exact standards that BV follows also translates to their made-for-outlet items - they are not like Coach in that regard, not at all. You still have a quality item made with the finest; in this case the decision was made to use fabric for the lining(s), instead of suede.


----------



## vanilla12299

Hi all, does anyone know which year this bag is from? Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

vanilla12299 said:


> Hi all, does anyone know which year this bag is from? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100353


That exact bag will have the year on the authenticity tag, but generally the "Baby Bag" was made around  2007/2008 give or take a few years.


----------



## vanilla12299

V0N1B2 said:


> That exact bag will have the year on the authenticity tag, but generally the "Baby Bag" was made around  2007/2008 give or take a few years.


Thanks!


----------



## emmaofthewild

My mom got this for me from abroad but didn’t keep the receipt. Does anyone know which Bottega this is?


----------



## V0N1B2

emmaofthewild said:


> My mom got this for me from abroad but didn’t keep the receipt. Does anyone know which Bottega this is?


It’s a Cervo Loop Hobo


----------



## emmaofthewild

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s a Cervo Loop Hobo


Omg you are a genius. Thank you!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

emmaofthewild said:


> My mom got this for me from abroad but didn’t keep the receipt. Does anyone know which Bottega this is?





V0N1B2 said:


> It’s a Cervo Loop Hobo





emmaofthewild said:


> Omg you are a genius. Thank you!!!


This is the common name we give it here on the forum. Bottega didn't used to give a lot of their bags actual formal names, so it would have been called something like Nero Washed Cervo Shoulder Bag or something. I can't remember the actual wording they used (and I think it changed a few times too).


----------



## serenityneow

Hi all, does anyone know what color, style, and/or year this bag is?  TIA!



			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/grey-leather-veneta-bottega-veneta-handbag-16214837.shtml


----------



## indiaink

serenityneow said:


> Hi all, does anyone know what color, style, and/or year this bag is?  TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/grey-leather-veneta-bottega-veneta-handbag-16214837.shtml


This was called the "Iron Bag".  If you do a search on the forum you'll find more info. I wonder if sellers on Vestiare would respond to a request for a photo of that white tag sewn into the seam - that would give us a year on this one.

ETA: I did a search for "Iron" in this forum, and here's at least one thread:





						Another Iron Bag
					

Just got myself another new iron bag in Nero. Love the bag for its functionality, hold tons. The nero is stuffed with paper so it looks very stiff, whereas the other one which I also bought new is now seasoned after carrying it a few times.  Somehow now thinking I may be silly for getting the...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## serenityneow

Thank you!  I'll ask the seller now!



indiaink said:


> This was called the "Iron Bag".  If you do a search on the forum you'll find more info. I wonder if sellers on Vestiare would respond to a request for a photo of that white tag sewn into the seam - that would give us a year on this one.
> 
> ETA: I did a search for "Iron" in this forum, and here's at least one thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Iron Bag
> 
> 
> Just got myself another new iron bag in Nero. Love the bag for its functionality, hold tons. The nero is stuffed with paper so it looks very stiff, whereas the other one which I also bought new is now seasoned after carrying it a few times.  Somehow now thinking I may be silly for getting the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


----------



## serenityneow

Hi, the seller added a picture of the white tag and said she bought the bag five or six years ago.  Any guess as to the color?  I don’t know how to tell the year from the tag . . . 



			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/grey-leather-veneta-bottega-veneta-handbag-16214837.shtml
		


And thanks again for the info on the style—I really like it! 





indiaink said:


> This was called the "Iron Bag".  If you do a search on the forum you'll find more info. I wonder if sellers on Vestiare would respond to a request for a photo of that white tag sewn into the seam - that would give us a year on this one.
> 
> ETA: I did a search for "Iron" in this forum, and here's at least one thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Iron Bag
> 
> 
> Just got myself another new iron bag in Nero. Love the bag for its functionality, hold tons. The nero is stuffed with paper so it looks very stiff, whereas the other one which I also bought new is now seasoned after carrying it a few times.  Somehow now thinking I may be silly for getting the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


----------



## indiaink

serenityneow said:


> Hi, the seller added a picture of the white tag and said she bought the bag five or six years ago.  Any guess as to the color?  I don’t know how to tell the year from the tag . . .
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/grey-leather-veneta-bottega-veneta-handbag-16214837.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks again for the info on the style—I really like it!


Unfortunately, that's the newer code that only BV can read, but we can ask @V0N1B2 - this shade of gray is on the tip of my tongue but I can't think of it at the moment...


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Unfortunately, that's the newer code that only BV can read, but we can ask @V0N1B2 - this shade of gray is on the tip of my tongue but I can't think of it at the moment...





serenityneow said:


> Hi, the seller added a picture of the white tag and said she bought the bag five or six years ago.  Any guess as to the color?  I don’t know how to tell the year from the tag . . .
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/grey-leather-veneta-bottega-veneta-handbag-16214837.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks again for the info on the style—I really like it!


It’s like two completely different bags.  
One set of photos look black and the others look grey. 
If it’s as dark as some photos, I’d say Ardoise. If it’s as light as the pictures showing the interior, it could be New Light Grey (which really wasn’t ‘light’ at all). No way to tell until you actually have the bag in person.


----------



## serenityneow

Hmmm, yeah, that's a good point, Von. . . thank you both. 



indiaink said:


> Unfortunately, that's the newer code that only BV can read, but we can ask @V0N1B2 - this shade of gray is on the tip of my tongue but I can't think of it at the moment...





V0N1B2 said:


> It’s like two completely different bags.
> One set of photos look black and the others look grey.
> If it’s as dark as some photos, I’d say Ardoise. If it’s as light as the pictures showing the interior, it could be New Light Grey (which really wasn’t ‘light’ at all). No way to tell until you actually have the bag in person.


----------



## serenityneow

Hi Von,

The seller added a new photo showing the bag next to a black BV wallet.  New light grey? —http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-veneta-bottega-veneta-handbag-16214837.shtml


----------



## V0N1B2

serenityneow said:


> Hi Von,
> 
> The seller added a new photo showing the bag next to a black BV wallet.  New light grey? —http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-veneta-bottega-veneta-handbag-16214837.shtml


Yeah, probably. 
That’s the best I can do. New Light Grey is the most logical choice, it was around for a couple of seasons, and was offered in a lot of different styles. Ardoise, just one season if I remember correctly. 
The interior pics of the bag look like NLG and I think sometimes they’re more accurate. Those pictures that looked really dark looked like studio lighting - almost like they belonged to someone else, you know? (IDK if that made sense)


----------



## weezer

Hi BV afficianados!
(My new-to-me Mini Cabat)
So floppy 












I am wondering if someone knows exactly what color this is?

Is this Ink?  Baltic Blue?

(Thank you!)


----------



## V0N1B2

weezer said:


> Hi BV afficianados!
> (My new-to-me Mini Cabat)
> So floppy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107144
> View attachment 5107145
> View attachment 5107147
> View attachment 5107146
> 
> View attachment 5107153
> View attachment 5107154
> 
> I am wondering if someone knows exactly what color this is?
> 
> Is this Ink?  Baltic Blue?
> 
> (Thank you for looking at this)


The colour will be on the authenticity tag.
But I can already tell you it's Ink from Fall/Winter 2010


----------



## weezer

Hi Von, Thank you so much!


----------



## atoizzard5

Hi! Can anyone ID this bag? Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

weezer said:


> Hi Von, Thank you so much!





atoizzard5 said:


> Hi! Can anyone ID this bag? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107439
> View attachment 5107441


This is a vintage (20-25 years old) bag? Most of them back then didn't have names, just something generic like Drawstring or Bucket Bag.


----------



## atoizzard5

V0N1B2 said:


> This is a vintage (20-25 years old) bag? Most of them back then didn't have names, just something generic like Drawstring or Bucket Bag.



Thank you very much! Wow it looks nice for that age!


----------



## V0N1B2

atoizzard5 said:


> Thank you very much! Wow it looks nice for that age!


Might be, I can’t really say much about a bag with one photo. Could be from 2010? Who knows, really. That’s why I asked if it was a vintage bag. Where are these photos from?


----------



## atoizzard5

V0N1B2 said:


> Might be, I can’t really say much about a bag with one photo. Could be from 2010? Who knows, really. That’s why I asked if it was a vintage bag. Where are these photos from?



oh sorry, I thought you were confirming that it is a vintage bag. It is listed on The Luxury Closet.


----------



## V0N1B2

atoizzard5 said:


> oh sorry, I thought you were confirming that it is a vintage bag. It is listed on The Luxury Closet.


Thank you for the additional information. It helps to give a more accurate ID. This bag is not vintage. It’s probably 7-8 years old.


----------



## pudu

Hi everyone, hoping you can help me with this bag. I just ordered it and it's a style I've never seen before. Did this exist? With the flat lay handles and this lining in a kind of rough cotton material? It also doesn't have the regular BV tags in the pocket. I have a feeling this bag might have been repaired (perhaps the whole lining replaced) without it being mentioned.. Also one of the braids has just been severed! What do you all think? I should probably send it back on these grounds, right? I just love the colour and the size is good too. Please let me know what you think as maybe it's just a style I've never seen! Thank you in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

pudu said:


> Hi everyone, hoping you can help me with this bag. I just ordered it and it's a style I've never seen before. Did this exist? With the flat lay handles and this lining in a kind of rough cotton material? It also doesn't have the regular BV tags in the pocket. I have a feeling this bag might have been repaired (perhaps the whole lining replaced) without it being mentioned.. Also one of the braids has just been severed! What do you all think? I should probably send it back on these grounds, right? I just love the colour and the size is good too. Please let me know what you think as maybe it's just a style I've never seen! Thank you in advance!


Ordered from where?
The lining looks like what I'd expect to see on an outlet-exclusive bag.
Never known a Bottega Veneta to not have an authenticity tag sewn somewhere in the bag.


----------



## pudu

V0N1B2 said:


> Ordered from where?
> The lining looks like what I'd expect to see on an outlet-exclusive bag.
> Never known a Bottega Veneta to not have an authenticity tag sewn somewhere in the bag.


From Vestiaire Collective actually, so I'm really surprised they didn't mention the loose leather and the lining..


----------



## dolali

Hello! Is there a name for this orange color? Thank you!



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-orange-777154


----------



## indiaink

dolali said:


> Hello! Is there a name for this orange color? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-orange-777154


Fire Opal from F/W 2011


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> Fire Opal from F/W 2011



Many thanks


----------



## CherylA

Hi! I posted to the authentication thread to have this one authenticated, but I was wondering if someone could help me out with ID-ing this one and finding out what the date is! Thank you so much


----------



## V0N1B2

CherylA said:


> Hi! I posted to the authentication thread to have this one authenticated, but I was wondering if someone could help me out with ID-ing this one and finding out what the date is! Thank you so much


It’s a Nero Iron Bag. It’s from somewhere between 2012 and 2019 when Tomas Maier left. I’m pretty sure it was offered every season in that timeframe. Looks like the large one but I can’t say without knowing the dimensions. The smaller of the two sizes was around 9” long at the base. 
@grietje had both sizes I think - she might be able to tell.


----------



## CherylA

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s a Nero Iron Bag. It’s from somewhere between 2012 and 2019 when Tomas Maier left. I’m pretty sure it was offered every season in that timeframe. Looks like the large one but I can’t say without knowing the dimensions. The smaller of the two sizes was around 9” long at the base.
> @grietje had both sizes I think - she might be able to tell.


Amazing! Thank you so much for your response. I found this for an amazing deal and am excited to own my first BV!


----------



## indiaink

CherylA said:


> Amazing! Thank you so much for your response. I found this for an amazing deal and am excited to own my first BV!


Congrats - you can also pull the clasp through the ring and attach to the other side to make it a hand-carry bag. Enjoy!


----------



## CherylA

indiaink said:


> Congrats - you can also pull the clasp through the ring and attach to the other side to make it a hand-carry bag. Enjoy!


Just got the bag, and I must say thank you for the suggestion - I definitely love the bag even more with the strap doubled over! It makes the silhouette a little more “now”. In love with my new bag!


----------



## CherylA

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s a Nero Iron Bag. It’s from somewhere between 2012 and 2019 when Tomas Maier left. I’m pretty sure it was offered every season in that timeframe. Looks like the large one but I can’t say without knowing the dimensions. The smaller of the two sizes was around 9” long at the base.
> @grietje had both sizes I think - she might be able to tell.


I just got the bag and I believe it’s the larger size!


----------



## jeune_fille

Hello there,
Would you know what color is this and what year/season? It looks peacock but not sure


----------



## V0N1B2

jeune_fille said:


> Hello there,
> Would you know what color is this and what year/season? It looks peacock but not sure


It’s from 2017. 
I think the colours are Krim, Denim and Pacific


----------



## jeune_fille

Yeyyy thank you so much!


----------



## shiningrubygirl

Hello everyone. I just purchased this new to me large veneta bag in red. And the bag finally come today after a long shipment delay. The bag is really such a beauty in real life. I have posted to the authentication thread to have this one authenticated (a huge thanks for @VON1B2 for helping me to authenticate the bag) and I'm wondering if someone could help me out in identifying this bag colour and the date of the production. Pictures are attached. TIA!


----------



## indiaink

What color is this metallic? It's on the tip of my tongue...


----------



## akelly19881

Hi All. I’m hoping someone could help me. Is it possible to tell the year from the serial number? I have a Casette and Bottega are asking year of purchase but I don’t know the answer as I wasn’t the original buyer. Hoping someone can help as the bag is like brand new but the leather has started to split on the centre front piece. Hoping someone may know how to tell the year  Thank you all so much in advance.


----------



## indiaink

akelly19881 said:


> Hi All. I’m hoping someone could help me. Is it possible to tell the year from the serial number? I have a Casette and Bottega are asking year of purchase but I don’t know the answer as I wasn’t the original buyer. Hoping someone can help as the bag is like brand new but the leather has started to split on the centre front piece. Hoping someone may know how to tell the year  Thank you all so much in advance.


The only way to know is by the serial number, and Bottega Veneta has to be the one who tells you. I don’t know what their warranty is - you might have to provide proof of purchase from an authorized retailer; maybe you can get that from the original owner?


----------



## akelly19881

indiaink said:


> The only way to know is by the serial number, and Bottega Veneta has to be the one who tells you. I don’t know what their warranty is - you might have to provide proof of purchase from an authorized retailer; maybe you can get that from the original owner?


Thank you for such a quick reply. The person I purchased from is not answering me. It was on Vestiaire and was authenticated so nothing to worry about there. I wonder if I called a BV store could they tell me!


----------



## indiaink

akelly19881 said:


> Thank you for such a quick reply. The person I purchased from is not answering me. It was on Vestiaire and was authenticated so nothing to worry about there. I wonder if I called a BV store could they tell me!


Yes, they could, they should. Maybe. Worth a call.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> What color is this metallic? It's on the tip of my tongue...
> 
> View attachment 5160558
> View attachment 5160559


Mineral? I was checking out a similar color a few days ago.


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> What color is this metallic? It's on the tip of my tongue...
> 
> View attachment 5160558
> View attachment 5160559





Nibb said:


> Mineral? I was checking out a similar color a few days ago.


Just logged in and saw this.  I was going to say Mineral as well - very worn Mineral


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Just logged in and saw this.  I was going to say Mineral as well - very worn Mineral


Thanks to you and @Nibb.


----------



## GoStanford

In reference to post 7615 over in the Authenticate thread - I don’t know how to directly reply into another thread - but it was an interesting discussion about a large Campana bag from Yoogi’s and the color.  Bag was listed as grey but appears rosy or orange-brown and somewhat mottled in photos.  I’ll try to post daytime photos but this is what I have from midnight unboxing.  Looks OK for steel to me but I don’t have another steel bag at present for direct comparison.  The color is beautifully even and this bag is in great shape.  
	

		
			
		

		
	






I am curious about any further thoughts on this.  Will try for better photos too.


----------



## JTinthe6

Hi 

I’m a long time Lerner and this is my first post. I just purchased a previously loved snakeskin cesta tote. Can anyone tell me the year this was released and estimated retail value?


----------



## V0N1B2

JTinthe6 said:


> Hi
> 
> I’m a long time Lerner and this is my first post. I just purchased a previously loved snakeskin cesta tote. Can anyone tell me the year this was released and estimated retail value?


Intrecciato Imperatrice Cesta Bag from Pre-Fall 2018 and I think the colour is Limestone.
Retail? No clue, probably around $3500 I would fuss


----------



## JTinthe6

V0N1B2 said:


> Intrecciato Imperatrice Cesta Bag from Pre-Fall 2018 and I think the colour is Limestone.
> Retail? No clue, probably around $3500 I would fuss


Thanks so much. This is very helpful.


----------



## cryinginmybeer

Can anyone help me identify this bag? the tag reads "169861 VACA0 1000". I have been searching every corner of the internet for the past few days and I cannot find even a single photo of this exact bag. I found a similar one, same shape but different material, on ebay (link to listing) but even the listing doesn't have any real identifying information. Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## V0N1B2

cryinginmybeer said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag? the tag reads "169861 VACA0 1000". I have been searching every corner of the internet for the past few days and I cannot find even a single photo of this exact bag. I found a similar one, same shape but different material, on ebay (link to listing) but even the listing doesn't have any real identifying information. Any help is appreciated!!
> 
> View attachment 5181164
> View attachment 5181165
> View attachment 5181166


Many many BVs never had an actual formal model name. This bag was informally called the Baby Bag. You probably found similar ones that had a little knotted-like pull on the front. This one pictured is a bit different as it’s in done in the Catena treatment from around 2005/2006


----------



## muchstuff

Any idea which grey this is? TIA!


----------



## choco-yummy

Hi, please help to identify the color of this Belly. It was mentioned by the admin that it is steel color when she helped to authenticate it. I just want to be sure and retook photos in better light.
To me it looks like taupe.
Thank you.


----------



## Galgali

Hello, please help me identify the name and year of this bag, any other info?  Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

Galgali said:


> Hello, please help me identify the name and year of this bag, any other info?  Thanks!


Look inside the zippered pocket for a label sewn into the seam of that pocket. Please provide photos of both side. We may be able to get info for you from that.


----------



## Galgali

indiaink said:


> Look inside the zippered pocket for a label sewn into the seam of that pocket. Please provide photos of both side. We may be able to get info for you from that.


Thank you indiaink for your reply.  I will post additional pics once I receive the bag


----------



## rinmarie

luckyhorseshoe said:


> *Posted by jburgh*
> 
> There are often a numerous amount of threads asking what the name is of an BV bag, accessory, shoes, etc. So here's a thread dedicated to asking what the name is of a certain BV style! Post away!


----------



## piosavsfan

I have this wallet on the way. Anyone know what the leather or treatment is on the left side? Is it snake?


----------



## V0N1B2

@rinmarie It's a Mist Embroidered Intrecciato Nappa Olimpia from Pre-Fall 2016.
The colours are Mist, Ardoise and New Light Grey


----------



## V0N1B2

.


----------



## V0N1B2

piosavsfan said:


> I have this wallet on the way. Anyone know what the leather or treatment is on the left side? Is it snake?
> View attachment 5238918
> View attachment 5238919
> View attachment 5238920


Yes. It's either Ayers or Karung. I'd guess Ayers because BV didnt do a lot of Karung on SLGs.


----------



## Euclase

This TM-era *green tote *on Tradesy is _really _tempting.  

I'm guessing the color is Bottle?  Maybe 2010-ish, or maybe newer?  I'd love any feedback!


----------



## V0N1B2

Euclase said:


> This TM-era *green tote *on Tradesy is _really _tempting.
> 
> I'm guessing the color is Bottle?  Maybe 2010-ish, or maybe newer?  I'd love any feedback!


It's older than that. Probably from 2007-ish give or take a year.  The colour looks like Regent, but the code will be on the authenticity tag


----------



## Euclase

V0N1B2 said:


> It's older than that. Probably from 2007-ish give or take a year.  The colour looks like Regent, but the code will be on the authenticity tag


I appreciate your expertise on the matter, thanks!


----------



## jbags07

Wondering if anyone knows the color of this Garda? FP sold it as Tourmaline, which it definitely is not…my Veneta below it is Tourmaline. Another tpf member suggested it might be Prusse?


----------



## V0N1B2

From the chat thread:


V0N1B2 said:


> The shiny silver rings dates this bag to Daniel Lee's first season or two, so it'll be one of those
> Blues done 2019-2020.


To say I completely lost interest in the brand when DL took over is an understatement. Unfortunately I couldn't be bothered to learn any of the colour names, sorry 
He seemed to have many fans here, I'm sure they have the knowledge and hopefully have documented his work the way I did with Tomas.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> From the chat thread:
> 
> To say I completely lost interest in the brand when DL took over is an understatement. Unfortunately I couldn't be bothered to learn any of the colour names, sorry


Lol, i get it!  I only bought it b/c i was dying for a Tourmaline Garda. Besides the ugly silver rings, both the leather and lining are not as nice as my pre-DL BV’s….and the handles are plain, no intrecciato accent. Its going back….


----------



## northcliffe

How do I see photos?


----------



## jbags07

Curious if anyone knows the name/color of this Lido? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Curious if anyone knows the name/color of this Lido? Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> View attachment 5255475


Nappa Nastri Lido Bag in Chene/Plaster from Resort 2011 or Spring 2012 I think?


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> Nappa Nastri Lido Bag in Chene/Plaster from Resort 2011 or Spring 2012 I think?


Yes!  @muchstuff just assisted with it too, i need to hone my research skills    Thank you very much


----------



## atoizzard5

hello!  I’m looking for the name of this bag  any idea where / how to locate it?









						BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Top Handle Bag
					

COCOON, the luxury handbag subscription service. Access the BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Top Handle Bag, plus new season, pre-owned & limited-edition vintage designer bags from £49 p/month, including free delivery.




					www.cocoon.club
				




Thank you!!


----------



## V0N1B2

atoizzard5 said:


> hello!  I’m looking for the name of this bag  any idea where / how to locate it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Top Handle Bag
> 
> 
> COCOON, the luxury handbag subscription service. Access the BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Top Handle Bag, plus new season, pre-owned & limited-edition vintage designer bags from £49 p/month, including free delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cocoon.club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



It's a Milano Bag. The newer version which came out around 2010. The original Milano Bag was a different looking style. I think they may have made these for outlet in more recent years, after it was discontinued.


----------



## 19only

Could anyone please tell me the name of this tote, I'm trying to google "Intrecciato weave tote" and there was only 1 result.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## V0N1B2

19only said:


> Could anyone please tell me the name of this tote, I'm trying to google "Intrecciato weave tote" and there was only 1 result.
> Thanks a lot.
> View attachment 5263872


A lot of bags from this era (2014-2019) didn't have formal style names. This looks like it was a men's bag and was probably called something like Men's Light Calf Intrecciato Tote or something like that.


----------



## 19only

Thank you for your answer, I did find out that people called the bag "Intrecciato Leather Aquatre Bag" in some pages so I assumed that's maybe the name. 


V0N1B2 said:


> A lot of bags from this era (2014-2019) didn't have formal style names. This looks like it was a men's bag and was probably called something like Men's Light Calf Intrecciato Tote or something like that.


----------



## jbags07

Can anyone confirm if this blueish gray Karung Tote is Tourmaline?  I found an old post (attached ) and i think its the same bag, but my tourmaline Veneta is much darker and with a purple tone. The Karung is a very different tone…including 2 pix as it looks very different in natural vs artificial light. Thank u for any assistance


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, i have inherited this bag from my mother and she doesn’t remember the name,if anyone knows i would be so grateful.
I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. Have a happy New Year ,stay safe and well. Xx


----------



## V0N1B2

missholly1212 said:


> Hi, i have inherited this bag from my mother and she doesn’t remember the name,if anyone knows i would be so grateful.
> I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. Have a happy New Year ,stay safe and well. Xx
> View attachment 5283035
> View attachment 5283032
> View attachment 5283033
> View attachment 5283034
> View attachment 5283031


Cruise/Resort 2011-2012 I think?
I don't know if it had an official name (so many BVs never had a real model/style name) but it was probably something like washed nappa intrecciato memory satchel/shoulder bag, or something like that.


----------



## cherishjz

Hi can someone help me ID the colors on this nodini? I wasn't able to find it searching the forum. TIA!


----------



## indiaink

cherishjz said:


> Hi can someone help me ID the colors on this nodini? I wasn't able to find it searching the forum. TIA!
> View attachment 5283317


China Red, Barolo, Glicine. Love this treatment! It's a true piece of art!


----------



## missholly1212

V0N1B2 said:


> Cruise/Resort 2011-2012 I think?
> I don't know if it had an official name (so many BVs never had a real model/style name) but it was probably something like washed nappa intrecciato memory satchel/shoulder bag, or something like that.


Hi VON1B2,Thank you so much it really is a lovely big bag☺️


----------



## cherishjz

indiaink said:


> China Red, Barolo, Glicine. Love this treatment! It's a true piece of art!


Thank you so much! On a separate note, I recently bought the Stashio organizer for my medium cervo hobo after reading your post and it's been great!


----------



## missholly1212

Hi,does anyone know the name of this bag? I thought it might be an early Roma as it doesn’t look the ones I’ve seen before.
TIA


----------



## V0N1B2

missholly1212 said:


> Hi,does anyone know the name of this bag? I thought it might be an early Roma as it doesn’t look the ones I’ve seen before.
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289431


It's a Capri Tote. Looks like the small size. The colour will be on the authenticity tag, but it kind of looks like Quarzo from 2007-ish.


----------



## missholly1212

V0N1B2 said:


> It's a Capri Tote. Looks like the small size. The colour will be on the authenticity tag, but it kind of looks like Quarzo from 2007-ish.


Once again VON1B2 Thankyou ☺️


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, VON1B2 I’ve seen this bag online and would like to know it’s name.
TIA


----------



## muchstuff

missholly1212 said:


> Hi, VON1B2 I’ve seen this bag online and would like to know it’s name.
> TIA
> View attachment 5293422
> View attachment 5293425
> View attachment 5293423
> View attachment 5293424


I can answer that one for you, the style is called Cocker.


----------



## indiaink

missholly1212 said:


> Hi, VON1B2 I’ve seen this bag online and would like to know it’s name.
> TIA
> View attachment 5293422
> View attachment 5293425
> View attachment 5293423
> View attachment 5293424


I’m not the estimable @V0N1B2  but this is a Cervo Cocker in some sort of Orchid shade. It’s lovely.


----------



## missholly1212

indiaink said:


> I’m not the estimable @V0N1B2  but this is a Cervo Cocker in some sort of Orchid shade. It’s lovely.


Hi indiaink, you are great toothank you so much xx


----------



## missholly1212

V0N1B2 said:


> It's a Capri Tote. Looks like the small size. The colour will be on the authenticity tag, but it kind of looks like Quarzo from 2007-ish.


Thank you VON1B2
Here is the tag with the codes


----------



## V0N1B2

missholly1212 said:


> Thank you VON1B2
> Here is the tag with the codes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300148


Yeah, it's Quarzo from 2007. Enjoy it


----------



## missholly1212

Hi,could you tell me what year this came out? And is the colour just brown probably a silly question


----------



## V0N1B2

missholly1212 said:


> Hi,could you tell me what year this came out? And is the colour just brown probably a silly question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301590
> View attachment 5301591
> View attachment 5301592


The Nappa Fringed Veneta is from Spring/Summer 2013
It was the 'Special Veneta' done for that season.
The colour is probably Ebano.


----------



## missholly1212

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nappa Fringed Veneta is from Spring/Summer 2013
> It was the 'Special Veneta' done for that season.
> The colour is probably Ebano.


Thank you so much Von☺️i have the chance to buy this beauty.


----------



## jbags07

So, on my ipad screen this looks more like Peltro then Moon…but it was listed as Moon….but it looks so much lighter then any Moon pix on my ipad, so i am wondering if they made a mistake, which they are known to do….….any thoughts?  Can anyone tell?  And i did purchase it so i will find put when it arrives but i am really really curious as Peltro is higher on my wishlist then Moon….



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-metallic-intrecciato-nappa-medium-moon-cabat-silver-922873


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> So, on my ipad screen this looks more like Peltro then Moon…but it was listed as Moon….but it looks so much lighter then any Moon pix on my ipad, so i am wondering if they made a mistake, which they are known to do….….any thoughts?  Can anyone tell?  And i did purchase it so i will find put when it arrives but i am really really curious as Peltro is higher on my wishlist then Moon….
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-metallic-intrecciato-nappa-medium-moon-cabat-silver-922873


I’m no expert on BV metallics but IMO moon is darker than this.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I’m no expert on BV metallics but IMO moon is darker than this.


I just looked at an old post where someone posted a pic of their Moon and Peltro side by side, and the Moon looks so much darker then in this listing. But if its Moon, i am good with it, and now i can keep hunting for a Peltro mini   Since this one is a medium…


----------



## Vanilla Bean

No photo...just a memory of a bag I saw and fell in love with in 2006. It was a BV Nappa Intrecciato Campana in a grey-green. Just like the color in this photo.




Did this bag even exist?


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> So, on my ipad screen this looks more like Peltro then Moon…but it was listed as Moon….but it looks so much lighter then any Moon pix on my ipad, so i am wondering if they made a mistake, which they are known to do….….any thoughts?  Can anyone tell?  And i did purchase it so i will find put when it arrives but i am really really curious as Peltro is higher on my wishlist then Moon….
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-metallic-intrecciato-nappa-medium-moon-cabat-silver-922873


This Cabat is Peltro.


----------



## V0N1B2

Vanilla Bean said:


> No photo...just a memory of a bag I saw and fell in love with in 2006. It was a BV Nappa Intrecciato Campana in a grey-green. Just like the color in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 5303530
> 
> 
> Did this bag even exist?


Did what bag exist? A grayish-green Campana?
Limo would have been around that time but it didn’t pull green, imo. 
there have been various taupe like colours as well but I can’t think of any that had green tinges to them, and most were from more like 2008-ish. 
*Limo was ‘07 I think.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> This Cabat is Peltro.


Awesome!  Thank you very much


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Awesome!  Thank you very much


You’re welcome. Think of Moon as Nero with a silver wash/overlay, and Peltro as Grey with a silver wash/overlay. 
*if that makes sense


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> You’re welcome. Think of Moon as Nero with a silver wash/overlay, and Peltro as Grey with a silver wash/overlay.
> *if that makes sense


Yes, makes perfect sense, great description   Really clarifies it for me (and others). I do hope to find a Moon also, but i have a Nero already and no silver metallics, so i am very excited this is Peltro!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

V0N1B2 said:


> Did what bag exist? A grayish-green Campana?
> Limo would have been around that time but it didn’t pull green, imo.
> there have been various taupe like colours as well but I can’t think of any that had green tinges to them, and most were from more like 2008-ish.
> *Limo was ‘07 I think.



Thank you for responding.

Yes, grayish-green Campana.
I guess it will continue to haunt me.


----------



## Euclase

I keep circling back to this one on eBay.  Something about it just speaks to me.  Anyway, I'm assuming it's a circa '06-08 style, so I don't expect it to have a name, but I'd love it if any of you have insights about it.  

Did it come in colors besides what I presume to be Ebano?  
Have any of you owned this style, and if so, what are your likes/dislikes?
If I were to buy it and h swap out the shoulder strap for a new one (maybe chocolate canvas?), do you think that would be crazy?  I wouldn't change the braided leather loops that thread through the grommets; I loooove those...  
Thanks!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> I keep circling back to this one on eBay.  Something about it just speaks to me.  Anyway, I'm assuming it's a circa '06-08 style, so I don't expect it to have a name, but I'd love it if any of you have insights about it.
> 
> Did it come in colors besides what I presume to be Ebano?
> Have any of you owned this style, and if so, what are your likes/dislikes?
> If I were to buy it and h swap out the shoulder strap for a new one (maybe chocolate canvas?), do you think that would be crazy?  I wouldn't change the braided leather loops that thread through the grommets; I loooove those...
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5317876


Love this!  Such a great style, and Ebano is    , and easy to touch up yourself, or send to Modern. I just got a quote for a touch up of a bag, and it was only 129$, not bad at all. I think your idea of updating the strap is perfect too. Normally i would not do that, but this strap is a little outdated, and this style would look fab with a canvas strap…its so similar to the Evelyne! If you get it and update the strap, please share!


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> Love this!  Such a great style, and Ebano is    , and easy to touch up yourself, or send to Modern. I just got a quote for a touch up of a bag, and it was only 129$, not bad at all. I think your idea of updating the strap is perfect too. Normally i would not do that, but this strap is a little outdated, and this style would look fab with a canvas strap…its so similar to the Evelyne! If you get it and update the strap, please share!


Thanks for the feedback!  I appreciate it.  If I decide to pull the trigger and get the bag, I'll definite post photos.


----------



## indiaink

Euclase said:


> I keep circling back to this one on eBay.  Something about it just speaks to me.  Anyway, I'm assuming it's a circa '06-08 style, so I don't expect it to have a name, but I'd love it if any of you have insights about it.
> 
> Did it come in colors besides what I presume to be Ebano?
> Have any of you owned this style, and if so, what are your likes/dislikes?
> If I were to buy it and h swap out the shoulder strap for a new one (maybe chocolate canvas?), do you think that would be crazy?  I wouldn't change the braided leather loops that thread through the grommets; I loooove those...
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5317876


Please get this authenticated here on the proper thread before you purchase… there’s a couple of things that are bothering me about this one…


----------



## splurgetothemax

Hello,
So, I understand that the Lauren is released in early 2017. However, all Laurens that I have seen usually have dark brown suede lining because TM changed the lining from pig suede ( light beige) to sheep suede ( dark brown) since spring 2017. 
This Lauren clutch has light beige lining, so does it mean the lining still made using pig suede? Thank you for your help!


----------



## V0N1B2

splurgetothemax said:


> Hello,
> So, I understand that the Lauren is released in early 2017. However, all Laurens that I have seen usually have dark brown suede lining because TM changed the lining from pig suede ( light beige) to sheep suede ( dark brown) since spring 2017.
> This Lauren clutch has light beige lining, so does it mean the lining still made using pig suede? Thank you for your help!


All the Laurens I have seen also have the darker taupe lining.
I don't know anything about the suede linings, but colour is not necessarily dependent on the age of the bag. I have an Absinthe bag from '08 with the darker taupe lining.


----------



## splurgetothemax

V0N1B2 said:


> All the Laurens I have seen also have the darker taupe lining.
> I don't know anything about the suede linings, but colour is not necessarily dependent on the age of the bag. I have an Absinthe bag from '08 with the darker taupe lining.


Thank you. Yes, I have seen some older bags that use the color that you mentioned. Do you know what color of this Lauren? Thanks again.


----------



## Euclase

indiaink said:


> Please get this authenticated here on the proper thread before you purchase… there’s a couple of things that are bothering me about this one…



Oof, good to know, thanks! 
 I would have had to ask the seller for pics of  the auth label anyway, since they didn’t post any, so maybe it a red flag that they didn’t post any.  Interestingly, the seller also listed it (for more) on Poshmark, which touts its authentication services. I wonder how good their authenticators really are.

indiaink, if you’re skittish about it off the bat, then I’ll steer clear of this one.


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, I’m considering this bag on offer,I think it is a large belly. Not sure of it‘s release year 2011?.
Any information you can give me would be great, they are selling for $1000AU,is that a fair price?
TIA


----------



## V0N1B2

missholly1212 said:


> Hi, I’m considering this bag on offer,I think it is a large belly. Not sure of it‘s release year 2011?.
> Any information you can give me would be great, they are selling for $1000AU,is that a fair price?
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335729
> View attachment 5335731
> View attachment 5335732
> View attachment 5335733
> View attachment 5335734
> View attachment 5335735


It’s probably Violet from Spring 2012. Looks like a large, but the dimensions will tell you. As to it being a fair price, hard to say. It depends on what it’s worth to you. It’s almost a third of the retail price (in 2012), but it’s also ten years old 
Probably not that helpful, but just giving my opinion.


----------



## missholly1212

Thank you Von1B2 your the best. I have put in an offer, if she accepts I will post when I get it.☺️


----------



## fashionista1984

Hello! I purchased this bag of The Real Real. It just arrived. I’ve been unable to identify it through google searches using descriptors. Anyone have any idea what this style was called, when it was released? Is it leather or fabric? Retail price? I got it for only $306. I would appreciate the help figuring out what I scored! Thank you thank you thank you in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

fashionista1984 said:


> Hello! I purchased this bag of The Real Real. It just arrived. I’ve been unable to identify it through google searches using descriptors. Anyone have any idea what this style was called, when it was released? Is it leather or fabric? Retail price? I got it for only $306. I would appreciate the help figuring out what I scored! Thank you thank you thank you in advance!


Bisanzo Tote from Spring 2008.
Retailed for about $5400 USD 
It's Nappa with Ayers trim


----------



## fashionista1984

V0N1B2 said:


> Bisanzo Tote from Spring 2008.
> Retailed for about $5400 USD
> It's Nappa with Ayers trim



WOWZA Thank you so much!!! 95% off retail Find of a lifetime


----------



## GoStanford

Bottega veneta intrecciato AUTHENTIC top SINGLE HANDLE TOTE  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega veneta intrecciato AUTHENTIC top SINGLE HANDLE TOTE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Wondering if the single-handle tote listed above has a name.  I think the photo shows a suede lining, so it may not be a made for outlet bag, as I think those have cotton lining, at least sometimes.  Looks like a pretty handy bag to carry the essentials, but it would not sit flat being only 4 inches wide.  If you approve it as a genuine style made by BV, I will probably ask the seller for photos of the serial number to think seriously about purchasing.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Bottega veneta intrecciato AUTHENTIC top SINGLE HANDLE TOTE  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega veneta intrecciato AUTHENTIC top SINGLE HANDLE TOTE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if the single-handle tote listed above has a name.  I think the photo shows a suede lining, so it may not be a made for outlet bag, as I think those have cotton lining, at least sometimes.  Looks like a pretty handy bag to carry the essentials, but it would not sit flat being only 4 inches wide.  If you approve it as a genuine style made by BV, I will probably ask the seller for photos of the serial number to think seriously about purchasing.


It’s a real style but the bottom is a bit funky looking to me. I dunno, it looks a bit like the illusion bucket bags from 08/09 but their bottoms were more rounded. Def ask the seller for more info. 

Editing to add that I think it’s a bit newer and it is possible it was an outlet bag but may have also been available in department stores. *could be from 2015-ish but I feel like it’s a style BV did for a while.


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s a real style but the bottom is a bit funky looking to me. I dunno, it looks a bit like the illusion bucket bags from 08/09 but their bottoms were more rounded. Def ask the seller for more info.
> Editing to add that I think it’s a bit newer and it is possible it was an outlet bag but may have also been available in department stores. *could be from 2015-ish but I feel like it’s a style BV did for a while.


You know, I decided to pass on this one after taking the plunge on the bags you kindly authenticated for me.  I think with this type of vertical style, I'd have to lay the bag flat on its side or hang it up from a hook or chair back if I were to sit down anywhere with it, and for me I don't think that's practical.  I prefer a bag that has a flatter bottom so that I can put it on a shelf or something.  The handle reminds me very much of the Parachute but of course the rest of the bag is a different style.  Seller is very responsive to questions in case anybody else here gets interested and wants to investigate.  Thank you so much for your thoughts on this bag!


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> You know, I decided to pass on this one after taking the plunge on the bags you kindly authenticated for me.  I think with this type of vertical style, I'd have to lay the bag flat on its side or hang it up from a hook or chair back if I were to sit down anywhere with it, and for me I don't think that's practical.  I prefer a bag that has a flatter bottom so that I can put it on a shelf or something.  The handle reminds me very much of the Parachute but of course the rest of the bag is a different style.  Seller is very responsive to questions in case anybody else here gets interested and wants to investigate.  Thank you so much for your thoughts on this bag!


No problem 
That bag should have a flatter bottom, which is why I thought it looked a bit funky. Unless there was a smaller size made?  I thought it only came in one size, but I don’t know all the bags ever produced 
The bottom should look more like this one, and would stand up on its own.


----------



## warrior5delta

Wife just scored this at a thrift store, would you please id?
Thank you in advance


----------



## V0N1B2

warrior5delta said:


> Wife just scored this at a thrift store, would you please id?
> Thank you in advance


Vintage bags aren’t my forté, but like many others from that era, it probably didn’t have a name other than Intrecciato Shoulder Bag or something similar. 
Its around 25-30 years old.


----------



## warrior5delta

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage bags aren’t my forté, but like many others from that era, it probably didn’t have a name other than Intrecciato Shoulder Bag or something similar.
> Its around 25-30 years old.


Thank you.  We have been searching online for a while. And see similar style but none with the shoulder strap it has


----------



## jbags07

Wondering if this tote has a specific name other then something like ‘ayers nappa tote bag’…I’ve tried to find info on it, but i am not finding much ….thank u!


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Wondering if this tote has a specific name other then something like ‘ayers nappa tote bag’…I’ve tried to find info on it, but i am not finding much ….thank u!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344555
> View attachment 5344556


I don't think so. Tomas made beautiful things but he just wasn't very creative in the naming department 
It's from Spring 2012. Colours are Steel & Stucco.
A similar style bag was done in 2014 or 2015 but it didn't have the shoulder strap and the shape was just slightly different.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't think so. Tomas made beautiful things but he just wasn't very creative in the naming department
> It's from Spring 2012. Colours are Steel & Stucco.
> A similar style bag was done in 2014 or 2015 but it didn't have the shoulder strap and the shape was just slightly different.


Thank u V0N     Lol, such beauties need names!  But knowing the color and year is great. I keep a list of the bags in my collection, and any info you share is much appreciated…it helps me to fill in the gaps


----------



## electricbluerita

I picked up this interesting beauty from a consignment shop today! It's a cross between the current Large Jodie Bag and the Campana. It comes with a limited edition leather tag. The bag also features a divider to make two large compartments inside. I'm just wondering if anybody knows what it is called or when it was made. Would greatly appreciate any help. Thank you so much! 

I am slightly irked though. The tag looks like it says "CAVORAZIONE" and not "LAVORAZIONE" like the other limited bags I've seen. Could this potentially be an error? Has this been seen before? Ah! I just noticed this. I hope I didn't get a fake... but the bag feels so real? I've held many Bottega bags and this seems genuine.


----------



## V0N1B2

electricbluerita said:


> I picked up this interesting beauty from a consignment shop today! It's a cross between the current Large Jodie Bag and the Campana. It comes with a limited edition leather tag. The last photo is from the store I bought it from. The bag also features a divider to make two large compartments inside. I'm just wondering if anybody knows what it is called or when it was made. Would greatly appreciate any help. Thank you so much!
> 
> I am slightly irked though. The tag looks like it says "CAVORAZIONE" and not "LAVORAZIONE" like the other limited bags I've seen. Could this potentially be an error? Has this been seen before? Ah! I just noticed this. I hope I didn't get a fake... but the bag feels so real? I've held many Bottega bags and this seems genuine.
> 
> View attachment 5356566
> View attachment 5356563
> View attachment 5356562
> View attachment 5356571
> View attachment 5356564


I'm sorry, this is not an authentic Bottega Veneta.
The style doesn't exist, there has never been a leather Limited Edition plaque (and the numbers stamped on that would have belonged to a Cabat from around '02/'03), the lining is the wrong fabric, the zipper pulls are incorrect, etc.
I hope you are able to get a refund. Again, sorry it isn't authentic


----------



## electricbluerita

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm sorry, this is not an authentic Bottega Veneta.
> The style doesn't exist, there has never been a leather Limited Edition plaque (and the numbers stamped on that would have belonged to a Cabat from around '02/'03), the lining is the wrong fabric, the zipper pulls are incorrect, etc.
> I hope you are able to get a refund. Again, sorry it isn't authentic



Oh my god! Thank you so much. They were swift to respond and will take the bag back tomorrow. I am so relieved!!! Thank you, V0N1B2!  

(PS. Removed the store photo I included as it included their name, as I would hate to ruin their reputation, they didn't mean to do this.)


----------



## V0N1B2

electricbluerita said:


> Oh my god! Thank you so much. They were swift to respond and will take the bag back tomorrow. I am so relieved!!! Thank you, V0N1B2!
> 
> (PS. Removed the store photo I included as it included their name, as I would hate to ruin their reputation, they didn't mean to do this.)


You're welcome. I'm glad you're able to return. I think a lot of consignment shops (unless something like fashionphile) just see a brand tag and note that the bag is in fact leather and looks well made, so they offer it for sale.
It's always a good idea to post potential or already purchased items from consignment stores here or in the AT thread just to make sure.


----------



## electricbluerita

V0N1B2 said:


> You're welcome. I'm glad you're able to return. I think a lot of consignment shops (unless something like fashionphile) just see a brand tag and note that the bag is in fact leather and looks well made, so they offer it for sale.
> It's always a good idea to post potential or already purchased items from consignment stores here or in the AT thread just to make sure.



Phewwww. This is a very reputable store in my city, so I had a feeling it would all be okay. But it still made me super anxious for a moment there! I'm sad because I thought, "Wow! Is this what the Jodie bags are referencing (with the "strap ties" on the bag)." LOL. You saved me from losing ~$1,000 to a bag that cannot be resold for value again. So thankful! Thank you again. I will make sure to always check from now on, glad you helped me catch this one!


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm sorry, this is not an authentic Bottega Veneta.
> The style doesn't exist, there has never been a leather Limited Edition plaque (and the numbers stamped on that would have belonged to a Cabat from around '02/'03), the lining is the wrong fabric, the zipper pulls are incorrect, etc.
> I hope you are able to get a refund. Again, sorry it isn't authentic


Speedy V0N. A second I had a chance ... VROOMMMMMM.


----------



## electricbluerita

indiaink said:


> Speedy V0N. A second I had a chance ... VROOMMMMMM.



Thank you so much as well!


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Speedy V0N. A second I had a chance ... VROOMMMMMM.


Sorry doll. I just happened to be online finishing up a lengthy PM (with all the good places to eat) to another TPF member who is visiting my town for the first time.


----------



## indiaink

I recognize Nero in this uber-cool Classic Foldover Wallet, but what are the other two colors most likely, do ya'll think?


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> I recognize Nero in this uber-cool Classic Foldover Wallet, but what are the other two colors most likely, do ya'll think?
> 
> View attachment 5363356


Maybe Monalisa and Mist?


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Maybe Monalisa and Mist?


I was thinking that, too. It's a great combo, regardless.


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, could someone tell me the name of this bag please.
TIA


----------



## indiaink

missholly1212 said:


> Hi, could someone tell me the name of this bag please.
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367425


This is the Ball Hobo.


----------



## missholly1212

indiaink said:


> This is the Ball Hobo.


Thank you indiaink, I’m thinking of getting this bag.


----------



## indiaink

I know it's a Mini Cabat. My question is, approximately what year - I think that this may be from the first 'batch' of Cabats made after Tomas created it in 2001/2002? I've never seen a "C" on the plate before. The label is stitched in right below the numbers I can see.

One thing I know for sure: This Mini (Asian) Cabat is like butter. I mean, more than any I've had so far. Scrumptious buttery silken leather and it's in terrific condition.

All opinions/thoughts welcome.






	

		
			
		

		
	
,


----------



## jbags07

Hoping someone can identify the colors of these 2 bags!  

the Green Passameria Snakeskin  Knot is from  F/W 2012, and i found the name i just listed, but could not find which green, just ‘green’…unless that is it, just ‘green’? Also, is it Ayers snake? 

the Ostrich Veneta is from 2007, its a very light neutral color, hoping someone can identify the exact color?


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Hoping someone can identify the colors of these 2 bags!
> 
> the Green Passameria Snakeskin  Knot is from  F/W 2012, and i found the name i just listed, but could not find which green, just ‘green’…unless that is it, just ‘green’? Also, is it Ayers snake?
> 
> the Ostrich Veneta is from 2007, its a very light neutral color, hoping someone can identify the exact color?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373512
> View attachment 5373513
> View attachment 5373514
> View attachment 5373515


The Passamaneria Knot is Irish Green - yes, the middle section is Ayers.
I don't know what colour the Veneta is, it might have just been called Natural. The colour is very close to the Nuvolato bags, which were Paille, but I don't know that Paille was a colour offered in 2007.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> The Passamaneria Knot is Irish Green - yes, the middle section is Ayers.
> I don't know what colour the Veneta is, it might have just been called Natural. The colour is very close to the Nuvolato bags, which were Paille, but I don't know that Paille was a colour offered in 2007.


Thank u V0N   I like to have as much info on my bags as i can, and i appreciate the time u take to help us!  And your expertise. I have 2 Nuvolato bags, and the color is very close, so it might be Paille. Its just a hare different, probably b/c of how the ostrich took the dye. Plus my Nuvolatos (a Lido and a Veneta), are well used, exposed to light over the years etc, whereas this ostrich Veneta looks like its been protected in its dustbag all these years, its pristine, never used, retail tags attached.


----------



## jbags07

Hoping someone can identify this Veneta, i think its karung. Any info regarding color, year, treatment name, would be greatly appreciated


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Hoping someone can identify this Veneta, i think its karung. Any info regarding color, year, treatment name, would be greatly appreciated
> 
> View attachment 5380400


Probably Spring 2006 - here's a thread that may help. I did a search using "embroidered" as the term and got this far. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-to-bv-sharing-my-beloved-2-beautes.1034372/#post-34055625


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Probably Spring 2006 - here's a thread that may help. I did a search using "embroidered" as the term and got this far. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-to-bv-sharing-my-beloved-2-beautes.1034372/#post-34055625


Thank you very much   I appreciate tour time and help with this!  Will head there now.  I’ve gotten a lot better with finding old styles, but i spent a couple hours last night on this and all i could find was the shadow embroidered Venetas….

edited to add, wow that yellow bag!  And, same embroidery. You don’t see many of these so i am assuming they were limited in how many were made….i am also wondering, besides searching on ebay, where can one look to purchase old BV catalogs? Most were probably thrown out, but i would love to find some….


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Hoping someone can identify this Veneta, i think its karung. Any info regarding color, year, treatment name, would be greatly appreciated
> 
> View attachment 5380400


I've never seen this treatment on a Veneta before.
Yes, it does look like Karung, and the colour is most likely Biscotto (from 2006).


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> I've never seen this treatment on a Veneta before.
> Yes, it does look like Karung, and the colour is most likely Biscotto (from 2006).


Wow, it must be very rare if you have not seen one before…..thank u for the info on color and and type of snake  i appreciate the time you and Indiaink put into helping is authenticate and identify bags


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Hoping someone can identify this Veneta, i think its karung. Any info regarding color, year, treatment name, would be greatly appreciated
> 
> View attachment 5380400


@jbags07 Got it! - no photos, but the description is dead on. Read this post and then a few up.






						Authenticate This Bottega Veneta #3 - use proper format shown in post #1
					

Sorry, this is a fake! :tdown: Thanks for looking thought so!




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Oh oh oh and lookee what I found! Look at page two…









						Gucci Group Growth: Bottega Veneta Leaps Into a Starring Role
					

Visit the post for more.




					wwd.com


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> @jbags07 Got it! - no photos, but the description is dead on. Read this post and then a few up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This Bottega Veneta #3 - use proper format shown in post #1
> 
> 
> Sorry, this is a fake! :tdown: Thanks for looking thought so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh oh oh and lookee what I found! Look at page two…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Group Growth: Bottega Veneta Leaps Into a Starring Role
> 
> 
> Visit the post for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wwd.com



ETA: Please tell us you have a lead on this bag…


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> @jbags07 Got it! - no photos, but the description is dead on. Read this post and then a few up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This Bottega Veneta #3 - use proper format shown in post #1
> 
> 
> Sorry, this is a fake! :tdown: Thanks for looking thought so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh oh oh and lookee what I found! Look at page two…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Group Growth: Bottega Veneta Leaps Into a Starring Role
> 
> 
> Visit the post for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wwd.com


Unbelievable u found these! I knew when i saw it, it had to be a special bag….love that it was made to celebrate the Omotesando store opening thank u for applying your great detective skills, i never could have uncovered this  i know it might not be everyones cup of tea, but i felt when i saw it that it was something special, and its like finding buried treasure to understand the history of the bag…..i will post pix once it arrives next week.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> ETA: Please tell us you have a lead on this bag…


I jumped off ban island temporarily as i could not pass on it, yup its on its way, eta is Thursday


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> ETA: Please tell us you have a lead on this bag…


I keep a list of my BV’s…would it be correct to name this one as

Omotesando Karung Veneta in Biscotto, 2006


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> I keep a list of my BV’s…would it be correct to name this one as
> 
> Omotesando Karung Veneta in Biscotto, 2006


Yes.


----------



## Evergreen602

I just purchased this lovely Lauren from Fashionphile, and would like to confirm the color name and season.  FP listed it as Dark Bronze.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I just purchased this lovely Lauren from Fashionphile, and would like to confirm the color name and season.  FP listed it as Dark Bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387482


Gorgeous bag! I eyed it hard but bought too many bags last couple weeks  really glad its going to a BVette


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous bag! I eyed it hard but bought too many bags last couple weeks  really glad its going to a BVette


You know, I was just trying to get through the month of April without buying a dang bag, but I could not resist this one.  I made myself wait several hours before I pulled the trigger.  Laurens are just dangerous for me!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> You know, I was just trying to get through the month of April without buying a dang bag, but I could not resist this one.  I made myself wait several hours before I pulled the trigger.  Laurens are just dangerous for me!


Ditto! Lol. I tried yesterday to get quotes on a BV bag and Rodeo b/c ive been so bad lately, and wound up using the trade in feature on Rebag to get another bag   

you could not pass up that Bronze Lauren tho. Stunning! Had it gotten to 5 days i would have layawayed it….so my bank account thanks you lololol.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Ditto! Lol. I tried yesterday to get quotes on a BV bag and Rodeo b/c ive been so bad lately, and wound up using the trade in feature on Rebag to get another bag
> 
> you could not pass up that Bronze Lauren tho. Stunning! Had it gotten to 5 days i would have layawayed it….so my bank account thanks you lololol.


@jbags07 I didn't think that bag would make it to 5 days.  I figure I can always return it if I don't think it will work.  But you know it will...

I'm a little mad at myself, though.  When I finally added it to my cart, I forgot to check for a discount code at the top of the page.  I don't know if it would have applied, but they have a code for $200 off select bags.  I may ask FP if can be applied to my purchase.  It couldn't hurt, right?


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> @jbags07 I didn't think that bag would make it to 5 days.  I figure I can always return it if I don't think it will work.  But you know it will...
> 
> I'm a little mad at myself, though.  When I finally added it to my cart, I forgot to check for a discount code at the top of the page.  I don't know if it would have applied, but they have a code for $200 off select bags.  I may ask FP if can be applied to my purchase.  It couldn't hurt, right?


Definitely call and ask.  I feel your pain as thats happened to me numerous times.

yeah, i knew it would never make it to 5 days. Its getting harder to find Laurens in ‘excellent’ condition. This one will be stunning irl. U could not let this one get away!


----------



## hillsidegirl

I am wondering if anyone might know what this BV travel wallet is called. I saw it on Fashionphile but I have never seen it before. It is reminiscent of the travel wallet Chanel offered several years ago that looked like an oversized flap front wallet with three inserts enclosed (passport, card case and zip pouch). I am so intrigued by it.

Fashionphile described it as a stunning wallet that is finely crafted of signature woven calfskin leather in orange. The wallet opens with a snap to a partitioned beige and orange leather interior with compartments for three inserts.

Here is the link (I’ll attach some of the pics from the page to make it easier).



			https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-flap-wallet-tangerine-925128
		


thanks for looking!


----------



## Moomin97

Hi! I bought this from a luxury consignment and was wondering if someone could identify the year it was possibly made/or even the name of it? The serial only has one line, so it threw me off. Thank you!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Moomin97 said:


> Hi! I bought this from a luxury consignment and was wondering if someone could identify the year it was possibly made/or even the name of it? The serial only has one line, so it threw me off. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 5391281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391283
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391285


I don’t know what the colour was called, other than Orange (it’s a little bit before my time) but it was made of patent and nappa leather. I think it’s from either Fall 2005 or Spring 2006


----------



## Moomin97

V0N1B2 said:


> I don’t know what the colour was called, other than Orange (it’s a little bit before my time) but it was made of patent and nappa leather. I think it’s from either Fall 2005 or Spring 2006



That's so cool, I was struggling to ID it / even find another one online in a different color, I think I found a gray one on eBay, but even so, couldn't figure out much more about it! Thank you!


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> You know, I was just trying to get through the month of April without buying a dang bag, but I could not resist this one.  I made myself wait several hours before I pulled the trigger.  Laurens are just dangerous for me!


Congrats on your new bag! That color is …*sigh*… divine. 
I don’t think it’s Dark Bronze tho. I found this article about The Lauren and there’s a stock photo from BV showing another bag ID’ed as Dark Bronze, and it’s much more gray. Yours has more red in it so it makes me think of a dark copper or something? If you find the name of the color, do let us know so it can help me when I’m shopping for one too!


----------



## Euclase

Euclase said:


> Congrats on your new bag! That color is …*sigh*… divine.
> I don’t think it’s Dark Bronze tho. I found this article about The Lauren and there’s a stock photo from BV showing another bag ID’ed as Dark Bronze, and it’s much more gray. Yours has more red in it so it makes me think of a dark copper or something? If you find the name of the color, do let us know so it can help me when I’m shopping for one too!


Doh! I just saw your post with photos  on the Latest Purchase thread, and maybe your new bag is indeed Dark Bronze?? It other lighting it looks much more similar to the photo from BV. Interesting that it appeared so reddish in the photos on FP’s site.


----------



## Evergreen602

Euclase said:


> Doh! I just saw your post with photos  on the Latest Purchase thread, and maybe your new bag is indeed Dark Bronze?? It other lighting it looks much more similar to the photo from BV. Interesting that it appeared so reddish in the photos on FP’s site.


I've geeked out googling photos of various BV bags in these metallics from Fall 2017.  Fashionphile lists the wrong color pretty frequently, so I'm double checking.  BV photos of the Dark Bronze look a bit darker than my bag, but Oro Scuro looks lighter.  IRL my my bag looks like a cross between BV photos of Dark Bronze and Oro Scuro.  Dark Copper definitely has more red than mine, so that's out.  I sent a photo of my Lauren to my SA, and she thinks it's the Dark Bronze.  She said they had a Cabat in the Dark Bronze recently (can you imagine how beautiful that was!) and that Oro Scuro is more of a yellow gold in person.  I was leaning toward Oro Scuro, but now I think it's Dark Bronze.  It's such a chameleon, it can be hard to tell!

My Lauren:



BV Photo of Dark Bronze:



BV Photo of Oro Scuro:


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> I've geeked out googling photos of various BV bags in these metallics from Fall 2017.  Fashionphile lists the wrong color pretty frequently, so I'm double checking.  BV photos of the Dark Bronze look a bit darker than my bag, but Oro Scuro looks lighter.  IRL my my bag looks like a cross between BV photos of Dark Bronze and Oro Scuro.  Dark Copper definitely has more red than mine, so that's out.  I sent a photo of my Lauren to my SA, and she thinks it's the Dark Bronze.  She said they had a Cabat in the Dark Bronze recently (can you imagine how beautiful that was!) and that Oro Scuro is more of a yellow gold in person.  I was leaning toward Oro Scuro, but now I think it's Dark Bronze.  It's such a chameleon, it can be hard to tell!
> 
> My Lauren:
> View attachment 5393391
> 
> 
> BV Photo of Dark Bronze:
> View attachment 5393392
> 
> 
> BV Photo of Oro Scuro:
> View attachment 5393396


Yeah I bet you’re right that it’s DB then. 
Such a heavenly color, and I love how it shifts with the light. I can’t wait to see more photos of her in action!


----------



## Evergreen602

Euclase said:


> Yeah I bet you’re right that it’s DB then.
> Such a heavenly color, and I love how it shifts with the light. I can’t wait to see more photos of her in action!


It really is a great color!  By the way, the article you posted above has such great information on the Lauren.  Thank you for posting it!


----------



## V0N1B2

Evergreen602 said:


> IRL my my bag looks like a cross between BV photos of Dark Bronze and Oro Scuro.  Dark Copper definitely has more red than mine, so that's out.  *I sent a photo of my Lauren to my SA, and she thinks it's the Dark Bronze. * She said they had a Cabat in the Dark Bronze recently (can you imagine how beautiful that was!) and that Oro Scuro is more of a yellow gold in person.


Did your SA confirm the colour when she ran the numbers on the authenticity tag?


----------



## Evergreen602

V0N1B2 said:


> Did your SA confirm the colour when she ran the numbers on the authenticity tag?


She did not run the numbers on the authenticity tag, but I will have her do that when I am finally able to make it into the boutique again.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I've geeked out googling photos of various BV bags in these metallics from Fall 2017.  Fashionphile lists the wrong color pretty frequently, so I'm double checking.  BV photos of the Dark Bronze look a bit darker than my bag, but Oro Scuro looks lighter.  IRL my my bag looks like a cross between BV photos of Dark Bronze and Oro Scuro.  Dark Copper definitely has more red than mine, so that's out.  I sent a photo of my Lauren to my SA, and she thinks it's the Dark Bronze.  She said they had a Cabat in the Dark Bronze recently (can you imagine how beautiful that was!) and that Oro Scuro is more of a yellow gold in person.  I was leaning toward Oro Scuro, but now I think it's Dark Bronze.  It's such a chameleon, it can be hard to tell!
> 
> My Lauren:
> View attachment 5393391
> 
> 
> BV Photo of Dark Bronze:
> View attachment 5393392
> 
> 
> BV Photo of Oro Scuro:
> View attachment 5393396


Like you, i like to know what color, year etc for each BV. But heck, whatever the color name, its just gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

Would love some help in identifying the color on this Cesta, for the leather and the snake!  Thank u in advance for any assistance you can provide    Adding a couple of rebags pix, as mine appear a little darker.


----------



## Evergreen602

Evergreen602 said:


> I've geeked out googling photos of various BV bags in these metallics from Fall 2017.  Fashionphile lists the wrong color pretty frequently, so I'm double checking.  BV photos of the Dark Bronze look a bit darker than my bag, but Oro Scuro looks lighter.  IRL my my bag looks like a cross between BV photos of Dark Bronze and Oro Scuro.  Dark Copper definitely has more red than mine, so that's out.  I sent a photo of my Lauren to my SA, and she thinks it's the Dark Bronze.  She said they had a Cabat in the Dark Bronze recently (can you imagine how beautiful that was!) and that Oro Scuro is more of a yellow gold in person.  I was leaning toward Oro Scuro, but now I think it's Dark Bronze.  It's such a chameleon, it can be hard to tell!
> 
> My Lauren:
> View attachment 5393391
> 
> 
> BV Photo of Dark Bronze:
> View attachment 5393392
> 
> 
> BV Photo of Oro Scuro:
> View attachment 5393396


Yes, I'm replying to my own post.   

I finally asked my SA to check the number on the authenticity tag and my Lauren is....***drumroll***

Oro Scuro!!!

@V0N1B2 thank you for posting the photo of your lovely Oro Scuro Lauren!  Now I know we're bag twins!  LOL


----------



## kogaa

Does anyone know the name of this bag?  
Links would be appreciated!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
please & ty!


----------



## alijoceleste

Does anyone have any information on this bag or style? I’m curious how much it was sold for and what year. Also, any tips to restore the leather?


----------



## V0N1B2

alijoceleste said:


> Does anyone have any information on this bag or style? I’m curious how much it was sold for and what year. Also, any tips to restore the leather?
> View attachment 5414294
> View attachment 5414295


All I can tell you is that it’s vintage. 25-30 years old.


----------



## missholly1212

Hi can someone tell me what colour this is please and maybe the age.
TIA


----------



## V0N1B2

missholly1212 said:


> Hi can someone tell me what colour this is please and maybe the age.
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415616
> View attachment 5415617
> View attachment 5415618


I think it’s supposed to be Linoleum, but this pouch is not authentic.


----------



## missholly1212

Hi Von, thank you so much. This is on eBay and the seller said she purchased the bag in japan herself and that it is authentic, I nearly bought the bag.


V0N1B2 said:


> I think it’s supposed to be Linoleum, but this pouch is not authentic.


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, pleease tell me this colour is right,as I have fallen in love with it.


----------



## grietje

jbags07 said:


> Would love some help in identifying the color on this Cesta, for the leather and the snake!


The snake is Ayers.  As for the color it could be Brique.  But I’m not sure on that.


----------



## grietje

missholly1212 said:


> Hi, pleease tell me this colour is right,as I have fallen in love with it.


The color looks like Shock or Rosa Shock to me.


----------



## missholly1212

grietje said:


> The color looks like Shock or Rosa Shock to me.


Thank you grietje,it certainly is bright.


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> The snake is Ayers.  As for the color it could be Brique.  But I’m not sure on that.


Thank u Grietje     I actually have a Monaco bag with 3 colors, one is Brick! I will pull it out and compare, but i think you are right on the money


----------



## missholly1212

Good morning everyone, can please offer any info on this bag ☺


----------



## V0N1B2

missholly1212 said:


> Good morning everyone, can please offer any info on this bag ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433699
> View attachment 5433700
> View attachment 5433701


What do you want to know? Name? Colour? Season? Price?
Like 90% of Tomas Maier-era bags, this had a very generic name; Intrecciato Nappa Messenger Bag.
Would have sold for about $2,000 6-10 years ago.  Colour - can’t say, need to see pics of the actual bag in natural light.


----------



## missholly1212

Thanks VON1B2,You are so knowledgeable when I get the bag I will take better pictures.


----------



## missholly1212

V0N1B2 said:


> What do you want to know? Name? Colour? Season? Price?
> Like 90% of Tomas Maier-era bags, this had a very generic name; Intrecciato Nappa Messenger Bag.
> Would have sold for about $2,000 6-10 years ago.  Colour - can’t say, need to see pics of the actual bag in natural light.


The colour is darker than I thought but not as dark as my Ebano hobo


----------



## yayaisnan

Please help me ID this color! Is it grass ? Def not parakeet


----------



## indiaink

yayaisnan said:


> Please help me ID this color! Is it grass ? Def not parakeet


Racing Green?


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, I picked up this clutch from a second hand place. What do you all think ?


----------



## V0N1B2

missholly1212 said:


> Hi, I picked up this clutch from a second hand place. What do you all think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5511004
> View attachment 5511005
> View attachment 5511006
> View attachment 5511007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5511003


It’s a Karung Fan Clutch from 2007-ish.


----------



## missholly1212

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s a Karung Fan Clutch from 2007-ish.


Thank you VON1B2 it certainly is a stunner and my first clutch, I look forward to carrying her.


----------



## goodhurt

Any thoughts on the color of this parachute bag? FP says Maple but I’m not sure.


----------



## indiaink

goodhurt said:


> Any thoughts on the color of this parachute bag? FP says Maple but I’m not sure.
> 
> View attachment 5531095


Might be Ebano, but it looks lighter than that - might be Edoardo Junior?


----------



## goodhurt

indiaink said:


> Might be Ebano, but it looks lighter than that - might be Edoardo Junior?


Thanks! I purchased so maybe when it gets here I’ll be able to tell better.  Price was pretty good but it looks like it needs a little color refresh around the corners.


----------



## joannedlred

Hello! Can someone please help identify this bag? Color and size  thanks in advance!


----------



## indiaink

joannedlred said:


> Hello! Can someone please help identify this bag? Color and size  thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5578825


It is the Arco bag, I think it's the 33 - but without really knowing the measurements can't be sure. No idea on the color.


----------



## soko

Hello, can someone help me name the style, year and colour of this bag?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## joannedlred

indiaink said:


> It is the Arco bag, I think it's the 33 - but without really knowing the measurements can't be sure. No idea on the color.


Thank you


----------



## Monera

Hi all, what is this bag colorway called / when did it come out? Were there other multi-color combinations like this? 



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-shoulder-bag-9j4dg


----------



## V0N1B2

Monera said:


> Hi all, what is this bag colorway called / when did it come out? Were there other multi-color combinations like this?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-shoulder-bag-9j4dg


Definitely before my time with BV. If it’s Tomas Maier era, it will be ‘02/‘03. I don’t think it’s much older than that.


----------



## Euclase

I've always been a fan of this bag, which as I understand it is called Natte, circa 2008-2010.  For BVettes in the know, I have a few questions:


Was Natte the name of the style, or the leather treatment?  


And did it in fact come in different sizes?  Usually when I see it on resale sites it's listed as 14x14x6in, but I found one (pic below) on Poshmark, and the seller says it's 11x11x5in?


With the more intricate weaving, does anyone know if it's a heavier bag?  If it's as hefty as something like a Roma, I might have to pass because I'm puny and sensitive to bag weight.


----------



## V0N1B2

Euclase said:


> I've always been a fan of this bag, which as I understand it is called Natte, circa 2008-2010.  For BVettes in the know, I have a few questions:
> 
> 
> Was Natte the name of the style, or the leather treatment?
> 
> 
> And did it in fact come in different sizes?  Usually when I see it on resale sites it's listed as 14x14x6in, but I found one (pic below) on Poshmark, and the seller says it's 11x11x5in?
> 
> 
> With the more intricate weaving, does anyone know if it's a heavier bag?  If it's as hefty as something like a Roma, I might have to pass because I'm puny and sensitive to bag weight.
> 
> View attachment 5585114


The treatment was called Intreccio Natte. It was from Fall 2008, I think, and came in four (?) styles; this hobo, a basket style tote (that I am still looking for just the right one), the Fan Clutch and the New Boston Bag. Was available in Nero, Ebano, Ash and another colour that I can’t remember right now. (Lilac?)
I have the New Boston Bag in this treatment and it is no heavier than any other Intrecciato bag, IMO. 
I also have a Roma (original regular size) and my Bond Bag is def. lighter than the Roma.
I don’t think that style came in two sizes from what I can remember.


----------



## Euclase

V0N1B2 said:


> The treatment was called Intreccio Natte. It was from Fall 2008, I think, and came in four (?) styles; this hobo, a basket style tote (that I am still looking for just the right one), the Fan Clutch and the New Boston Bag. Was available in Nero, Ebano, Ash and another colour that I can’t remember right now. (Lilac?)
> I have the New Boston Bag in this treatment and it is no heavier than any other Intrecciato bag, IMO.
> I also have a Roma (original regular size) and my Bond Bag is def. lighter than the Roma.
> I don’t think that style came in two sizes from what I can remember.


Thank you so much for your input!  
I don’t have a classic Ebano piece yet, so I might hold out for one to hit the resale market.  I hope BV eventually revisits some of these beautiful weaves…


----------



## soko

No one?


soko said:


> Hello, can someone help me name the style, year and colour of this bag?
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5579509
> View attachment 5579510


----------



## Euclase

soko said:


> No one?


Hmm.  If I had to take a stab, I’d say a Cervo (deerskin) chain tote, maybe a cousin of the Capri or the Roma, and maybe in the color Lilac?


----------



## V0N1B2

soko said:


> Hello, can someone help me name the style, year and colour of this bag?
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5579509
> View attachment 5579510





soko said:


> No one?


I don’t think I’ve seen this style before (which is why I didn’t answer).
The detail on the clasp and the buckles remind me of 2017. Maybe Pre-Fall 2017, so the colour could be Desert Rose but I think there was another very similar pink done around the same time. Most of Tomas Maier-era bags didn’t have a formal name - this one probably didn’t either.


----------



## soko

Thank you very much, at least I know which era it is belonging to


----------



## jbags07

Going to try to find out what i can about this small karung tote, but if anyone has info—year, name, collection, color (stone?) etc, would love to know!


----------



## jbags07

Closest one i found is this…color is biscotto and its from 2006…looks really similar to mine i think?  This exact bag is actually on TRR right now. I would be very tempted if i hadn’t already purchased the similar karung top handle.


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Going to try to find out what i can about this small karung tote, but if anyone has info—year, name, collection, color (stone?) etc, would love to know!
> 
> View attachment 5593561


I love the hardware!


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> Going to try to find out what i can about this small karung tote, but if anyone has info—year, name, collection, color (stone?) etc, would love to know!
> 
> View attachment 5593561



How interesting! Without the Intrecciato I would not have pegged this as a BV bag. The hardware reminds me a bit of the hardware from Brighton Collectibles. It would be interesting to find out more about this for sure.


----------



## whateve

_Moravia_ said:


> How interesting! Without the Intrecciato I would not have pegged this as a BV bag. The hardware reminds me a bit of the hardware from Brighton Collectibles. It would be interesting to find out more about this for sure.


That's exactly what I thought about the hardware!


----------



## jungdohmin

Hello everyone. I'm about to purchase my 1st bottega bag.
I'm eyeing this bag from a reseller. I have never seen a bottega cassette bag have brand name stiches on the strap.
Can anyone ID this for me please? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## watermelonpop

Hello! I just found this bag online & I love the color. Sadly there are no photos of the tag, but does anyone know what color this is & approximately the years? I *think* from my research on this forum this is after 2015. Thank you!


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, I know this is a Cervo Hobo but that’s about all. I would love any info about it.
TIA


----------



## Techstep

This was shared in the Celebrities with BV thread and I am interested in the style name. I assume the photo was there bc thats a BV bag, i hope?  Can anyone ID, please? TIA


----------



## Evergreen602

Techstep said:


> This was shared in the Celebrities with BV thread and I am interested in the style name. I assume the photo was there bc thats a BV bag, i hope?  Can anyone ID, please? TIA
> 
> View attachment 5611365


That looks like the DeMellier Los Angeles bag in a mini size.  Cute, but I don't think it's BV.  I own two of the larger Los Angeles bags.


----------



## Techstep

Evergreen602 said:


> That looks like the DeMellier Los Angeles bag in a mini size.  Cute, but I don't think it's BV.  I own two of the larger Los Angeles bags.


Well, no wonder I cant find anything when I search BV! lol, thank you so much!


----------



## blwilliams

Trying to authenticate this bag. It’s Incredible but the zipper pull has me confused and doubting it’s authenticity. TIA


----------



## Euclase

These were affectionately called the ’baseball’ cervo hobo. They were produced when Tomas Maier was the creative director of BV. If you search the forum for the word baseball you’ll find lots of posts referring to them. I hope that helps!  


missholly1212 said:


> Hi, I know this is a Cervo Hobo but that’s about all. I would love any info about it.
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610764
> View attachment 5610763
> View attachment 5610762


----------



## Euclase

blwilliams said:


> Trying to authenticate this bag. It’s Incredible but the zipper pull has me confused and doubting it’s authenticity. TIA


I recommend posting to the authentication thread if you haven’t already: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/

Good luck!


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hello! Does anyone have any info on this style? I love it but would like to try to find it in a different color. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ha Bui

Hi Everyone, 
Does anyone have any info about this bag, such as: name, retail price...
Thanks so much!


----------



## Euclase

Ha Bui said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Does anyone have any info about this bag, such as: name, retail price...
> Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 5622915
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622916


Oh I know this because I have one and love it! This was called a “camera bag.” It was a Tomas Maier era design, sold in BV stores and BV boutiques in department stores around 2017.  I like the handy magnetic slip pockets on both sides of the bag, and mine (in the color China Red) has held up very well over the years. I haven’t seen it in that lovely purple color before.


----------



## cimel

Hello Guys! Does anyone have any info on this backpack (style, year, retail price)? I cant find anything online but a listing on ebay & etsy which doesn't mention anything about the bag. I found it on my local thrift store for $30 and wondering if I hit a jackpot on this one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

cimel said:


> Hello Guys! Does anyone have any info on this backpack (style, year, retail price)? I cant find anything online but a listing on ebay & etsy which doesn't mention anything about the bag. I found it on my local thrift store for $30 and wondering if I hit a jackpot on this one. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630176


This is Bottega Veneta? Where does it state that?


----------



## cimel

V0N1B2 said:


> This is Bottega Veneta? Where does it state that?


there's a detachable heat stamp inside says Bottega Veneta on a leather patch and the zipper. However, I dont find any tag inside, only leather heat stamp.

I'm wondering if this is a vintage BV since there's no tag or anything inside the bag. 

anyway, here is the link to very similar bag that I have: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124816299648


----------



## V0N1B2

cimel said:


> there's a detachable heat stamp inside says Bottega Veneta on a leather patch and the zipper. However, I dont find any tag inside, only leather heat stamp.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is a vintage BV since there's no tag or anything inside the bag.
> 
> anyway, here is the link to very similar bag that I have: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124816299648
> View attachment 5630587


The bag in the eBay listing is not an authentic Bottega Veneta bag and neither is the one in the photo you posted.


----------



## cimel

wait, what?? thought it's authentic since it's pretty expensive on the listing. Anyway, thanks for reply! Save my time for not posting it on the AT thread.


----------



## watermelonpop

Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Knot Clutch Bag Satin Navy/Rasta Color 272173  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Knot Clutch Bag Satin Navy/Rasta Color 272173 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Does anyone know which collection this clutch is from? Just curious!


----------



## V0N1B2

watermelonpop said:


> Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Knot Clutch Bag Satin Navy/Rasta Color 272173  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Knot Clutch Bag Satin Navy/Rasta Color 272173 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know which collection this clutch is from? Just curious!


If authentic, my best guess is Spring 2006


----------



## louisandlattes

Hi, BV fans! Wondering if anyone is familiar with this tote? I’d love to know more about the style, age, etc. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

louisandlattes said:


> Hi, BV fans! Wondering if anyone is familiar with this tote? I’d love to know more about the style, age, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5645048


Pretty sure it’s from 2013. I’ll have to look for more info later.


----------



## louisandlattes

V0N1B2 said:


> Pretty sure it’s from 2013. I’ll have to look for more info later.


Thank you! You’re totally right— with the year I was able to find more info. I think it’s called the Junior Intrecciato Nappa Memory Bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

louisandlattes said:


> Thank you! You’re totally right— with the year I was able to find more info. I think it’s called the Junior Intrecciato Nappa Memory Bag.


Yeah, it’s the Memory Tote but the colour is probably Eduardo (Edoardo?) or Ebano - not Junior.


----------



## louisandlattes

V0N1B2 said:


> Yeah, it’s the Memory Tote but the colour is probably Eduardo (Edoardo?) or Ebano - not Junior.


Ah yes! Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## klaudiSan

Help me with this


----------



## Evergreen602

I'm planning to eventually get a soft mint green bag, and I'm obsessed with New Sauge coming out for SS23.  However, I'm not so obsessed with BV's pricing now.  I know New Sauge has been done at least once before.  So I may start searching for an older New Sauge bag, or wait for SS23 pieces to hit the resale market.  Can anyone tell me the previous season(s) BV released New Sauge?

I'm not sure if this Cabat is New Sauge, but it is at least similar.  Can anyone identify the color and season of this Cabat?  I saw this Cabat in Rebag a few years ago, and I've been kicking myself ever since for not buying it.




Thank you in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

Evergreen602 said:


> I'm planning to eventually get a soft mint green bag, and I'm obsessed with New Sauge coming out for SS23.  However, I'm not so obsessed with BV's pricing now.  I know New Sauge has been done at least once before.  So I may start searching for an older New Sauge bag, or wait for SS23 pieces to hit the resale market.  Can anyone tell me the previous season(s) BV released New Sauge?
> 
> I'm not sure if this Cabat is New Sauge, but it is at least similar.  Can anyone identify the color and season of this Cabat?  I saw this Cabat in Rebag a few years ago, and I've been kicking myself ever since for not buying it.
> 
> View attachment 5660328
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


It looks like New Sauge. It was done for Spring 2015 - the season of Pastel Hell, or Soft Hued Paradise if you prefer.


----------



## Evergreen602

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like New Sauge. It was done for Spring 2015 - the season of Pastel Hell, or Soft Hued Paradise if you prefer.


Thanks @V0N1B2!  I generally hate pastels too.  Spring 2022 pastel colors?  So washed out and boring.  

At least New Sauge has some gray to it, and is not full blown pastel.  I have very soft coloring, so muted sage and mint greens are very flattering on me.


----------



## elay612

Hey,  I am wondering if anyone has any information about this bag.  It was my late Grandmothers.  She had great style and taste so I am not concerned so much about authenticating it, I just have no information about it, and would like ot know anything I can about it.  Year, and style would be ideal. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## eccoxbag

Apologies if shoes are out of bounds, but do you know the name/age of this style?


----------



## V0N1B2

eccoxbag said:


> Apologies if shoes are out of bounds, but do you know the name/age of this style?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669694


A lot of shoes from this era didn’t have formal model names. I can’t say 100% but I think these might be from Resort 2009.


----------



## eccoxbag

V0N1B2 said:


> A lot of shoes from this era didn’t have formal model names. I can’t say 100% but I think these might be from Resort 2009.


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## magnustin

Can anyone recognize what model this might be? The authenticate code starts with EPEV2007

Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

magnustin said:


> Can anyone recognize what model this might be? The authenticate code starts with EPEV2007
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5670208


It’s a Pyramid in Ebano from 2007


----------



## magnustin

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s a Pyramid in Ebano from 2007


Thank you so much! Any idea what leather it might be; lambskin?


----------



## V0N1B2

magnustin said:


> Thank you so much! Any idea what leather it might be; lambskin?


Yes, it’s nappa (lambskin).


----------



## jbags07

Curious to know the year and any info that can be shared on this Croc medium Cabat. Its dark brown so i assume its Espresso?  I think the whole bag is croc, not just the handles. Its hard and kind of stiff, not very soft.  I appreciate any info, i can’t really seem to find much.

@V0N1B2 , @indiaink ?!


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Curious to know the year and any info that can be shared on this Croc medium Cabat. Its dark brown so i assume its Espresso?  I think the whole bag is croc, not just the handles. Its hard and kind of stiff, not very soft.  I appreciate any info, i can’t really seem to find much.
> 
> @V0N1B2 , @indiaink ?!
> 
> View attachment 5672210
> View attachment 5672211


What kind of authenticity tag does it have? What does the plate say? I know these were available for sale, but also special order. A full Intrecciato Croc Cabat retailed for something like $75,000 and that was ten years ago.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> What kind of authenticity tag does it have? What does the plate say? I know these were available for sale, but also special order. A full Intrecciato Croc Cabat retailed for something like $75,000 and that was ten years ago.


I saw that in an old post, a guy who saw a 75k cabat at BV hq or something. Will add a few snaps here. Let me know if i should post in the authenticate thread. It came today. Tag seems ok, but its just in the pouch. No tag inside the Cabat. Zip on the pouch says RiRi…hoping its not a fake lol but its from TRR


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> I saw that in an old post, a guy who saw a 75k cabat at BV hq or something. Will add a few snaps here. Let me know if i should post in the authenticate thread. It came today. Tag seems ok, but its just in the pouch. No tag inside the Cabat. Zip on the pouch says RiRi…hoping its not a fake lol but its from TRR
> 
> View attachment 5672292
> View attachment 5672293
> View attachment 5672294
> View attachment 5672295
> View attachment 5672296
> View attachment 5672297
> View attachment 5672298
> View attachment 5672299
> View attachment 5672300
> View attachment 5672301
> View attachment 5672302


Holy buckets, what a great way to come back! I can’t wait to see what @V0N1B2 has to say!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Holy buckets, what a great way to come back! I can’t wait to see what @V0N1B2 has to say!


I await her response eagerly too   
Homecomings are always sweet, its too wonderful of a place to stay away too long. And we would be lost without you OG BVettes, we learn so much from y’all   So welcome back!  And thank u for bringing Ms Orchid with you i swoon each time i look at her


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> I await her response eagerly too
> Homecomings are always sweet, its too wonderful of a place to stay away too long. And we would be lost without you OG BVettes, we learn so much from y’all   So welcome back!  And thank u for bringing Ms Orchid with you i swoon each time i look at her


Thank you, my dear. I’ve been peeking in and out over the months, but now I’m back!


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> I saw that in an old post, a guy who saw a 75k cabat at BV hq or something. Will add a few snaps here. Let me know if i should post in the authenticate thread. It came today. Tag seems ok, but its just in the pouch. No tag inside the Cabat. Zip on the pouch says RiRi…hoping its not a fake lol but its from TRR
> 
> View attachment 5672292
> View attachment 5672293
> View attachment 5672294
> View attachment 5672295
> View attachment 5672296
> View attachment 5672297
> View attachment 5672298
> View attachment 5672299
> View attachment 5672300
> View attachment 5672301
> View attachment 5672302


I’m surprised this pouch doesn’t have the edition number. I’m also surprised the previous owner never took the plastic off the plate.
I wonder if it was a special order.
It’s not Espresso, nor is it from 2013.  I assume its Ebano and probably from 2007 or before.

I can’t say for sure if it’s authentic.  I think it’s always hard to say for sure when the tag isn’t attached to the bag (as they have done with some Cabats over the years).
You have enough Cabats, how does it seem to you?  How does the Croc feel? Is it as shiny as it looks in the pictures? It looks more matte on the inside.

I can’t imagine anyone would fake a Medium Cabat and use genuine croc - and especially having the accessory pouch with a correct authenticity tag.


----------



## Nibb

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m surprised this pouch doesn’t have the edition number. I’m also surprised the previous owner never took the plastic off the plate.
> I wonder if it was a special order.
> It’s not Espresso, nor is it from 2013.  I assume its Ebano and probably from 2007 or before.
> 
> I can’t say for sure if it’s authentic.  I think it’s always hard to say for sure when the tag isn’t attached to the bag (as they have done with some Cabats over the years).
> You have enough Cabats, how does it seem to you?  How does the Croc feel? Is it as shiny as it looks in the pictures? It looks more matte on the inside.
> 
> I can’t imagine anyone would fake a Medium Cabat and use genuine croc - and especially having the accessory pouch with a correct authenticity tag.


Sorry for snooping but I find this Cabat fascinating. I have a question about the code. Hadn’t BV switched to a single line code by 2013? 
It appears the bag was previously purchased and returned one other time. Also TRR has it listed as “crocodile embossed”.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m surprised this pouch doesn’t have the edition number. I’m also surprised the previous owner never took the plastic off the plate.
> I wonder if it was a special order.
> It’s not Espresso, nor is it from 2013.  I assume its Ebano and probably from 2007 or before.
> 
> I can’t say for sure if it’s authentic.  I think it’s always hard to say for sure when the tag isn’t attached to the bag (as they have done with some Cabats over the years).
> You have enough Cabats, how does it seem to you?  How does the Croc feel? Is it as shiny as it looks in the pictures? It looks more matte on the inside.
> 
> I can’t imagine anyone would fake a Medium Cabat and use genuine croc - and especially having the accessory pouch with a correct authenticity tag.


Thank you for your help V0N, i appreciate your input 

One question, to clarify, there are special order Cabats w/o the tag attached to the bags, yes?  And special orders would have plates w/o being numbered?

To reply to your questions….i assumed it was Espresso b/c its darker then my Ebano pieces. But, croc would take the dye differently so….that could explain the darker color?

The interior is as shiny as the exterior. The only pieces that are more matte are the pouch, and the bottom piece. But maybe a smoother part of the belly was used for these pieces? Or it was treated differently, since these are the only large single skin pieces used in the bag?

The skin is very thick and rough and heavy and definitely feels like croc. I do have one vintage croc bag to compare. And its definitely not embossed. I am positive its croc. And its a very heavy bag.

Plate. I gently peeled the plastic off, the plate looks exactly like my other plates. Minus the edition number. Which could be explained by it being a special order?

I do have a lot of Cabats     When it arrived i did not compare it to my others, i actually only just did that now after i read your reply. Because as soon as i saw and felt it, i knew it was authentic. Everything about it feels ‘right’. I compared every detail just now to my Ottone Medium (which i know is authentic b/c its Mousses bag  and this Cabat is the real deal imo. I know they’ve made some really good fake Cabats, but they could not have made this, would not have attempted to replicate a croc Cabat?  The weave is so tight too. Its so beautifully made. Its like a piece of art.

I am just having a hard time actually believing it, w/o validation from one if you expert BVettes, b/c i paid the same price for this bag as i did for my Nero Mini Cabat    I literally can’t believe TRR listed this bag as embossed, when its clearly the real deal, and for the price they did.  And, it looks like its never been used. The interior of the pouch is pristine. The entire bag is pristine. No wear anywhere. Its stiff and creaky, b/c it sat folded in someones closet for all these years. Thats the only small issue, that crease line across the back. But a stiff bag organizer will take care of that.

I do not live near a BV boutique. But when i do have an opportunity to go to one, i will bring it.

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Sorry for snooping but I find this Cabat fascinating. I have a question about the code. Hadn’t BV switched to a single line code by 2013?
> It appears the bag was previously purchased and returned one other time. Also TRR has it listed as “crocodile embossed”.


Snoop away!  Any input is appreciated. I did see the duplicate listing, which means it was returned then?  

I saw they listed as embossed. But its definitely not. And imo its definitely croc. Not leather embossed. I’ve had plenty of embossed bags, and i do have one vintage croc bag to compare, even tho that one is a structured bag. 

Any thoughts?!


----------



## jbags07

Adding this, i am in search mode and just found this post from ksuromax when she attended a BV Showcase in Dubai….a Cabat plate sans number, like on the croc


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Thank you for your help V0N, i appreciate your input
> 
> One question, to clarify, there are special order Cabats w/o the tag attached to the bags, yes?  And special orders would have plates w/o being numbered?
> 
> To reply to your questions….i assumed it was Espresso b/c its darker then my Ebano pieces. But, croc would take the dye differently so….that could explain the darker color?
> 
> The interior is as shiny as the exterior. The only pieces that are more matte are the pouch, and the bottom piece. But maybe a smoother part of the belly was used for these pieces? Or it was treated differently, since these are the only large single skin pieces used in the bag?
> 
> The skin is very thick and rough and heavy and definitely feels like croc. I do have one vintage croc bag to compare. And its definitely not embossed. I am positive its croc. And its a very heavy bag.
> 
> Plate. I gently peeled the plastic off, the plate looks exactly like my other plates. Minus the edition number. Which could be explained by it being a special order?
> 
> I do have a lot of Cabats     When it arrived i did not compare it to my others, i actually only just did that now after i read your reply. Because as soon as i saw and felt it, i knew it was authentic. Everything about it feels ‘right’. I compared every detail just now to my Ottone Medium (which i know is authentic b/c its Mousses bag  and this Cabat is the real deal imo. I know they’ve made some really good fake Cabats, but they could not have made this, would not have attempted to replicate a croc Cabat?  The weave is so tight too. Its so beautifully made. Its like a piece of art.
> 
> I am just having a hard time actually believing it, w/o validation from one if you expert BVettes, b/c i paid the same price for this bag as i did for my Nero Mini Cabat    I literally can’t believe TRR listed this bag as embossed, when its clearly the real deal, and for the price they did.  And, it looks like its never been used. The interior of the pouch is pristine. The entire bag is pristine. No wear anywhere. Its stiff and creaky, b/c it sat folded in someones closet for all these years. Thats the only small issue, that crease line across the back. But a stiff bag organizer will take care of that.
> 
> I do not live near a BV boutique. But when i do have an opportunity to go to one, i will bring it.
> 
> Any input is appreciated!


Regarding the term ‘embossed’ - I’ve noticed it being used quite a bit; that saves the seller from any returns based on ‘real’ or ‘not real’. Also regular retail - I’ve found ‘embossed’ Ostrich BV items at both Nordstrom Rack and Saks Off 5th. I always think it’s so funny.

ETA: I’m getting goosebumps here...


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Snoop away!  Any input is appreciated. I did see the duplicate listing, which means it was returned then?
> 
> I saw they listed as embossed. But its definitely not. And imo its definitely croc. Not leather embossed. I’ve had plenty of embossed bags, and i do have one vintage croc bag to compare, even tho that one is a structured bag.
> 
> Any thoughts?!


I think they may use the word embossed in order to sell to states that have bans on exotics. Congrats on the bag.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> I think they may use the word embossed in order to sell to states that have bans on exotics. Congrats on the bag.


That makes sense!


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> I think they may use the word embossed in order to sell to states that have bans on exotics. Congrats on the bag.


Thank you - of course there would be a sensible explanation!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Regarding the term ‘embossed’ - I’ve noticed it being used quite a bit; that saves the seller from any returns based on ‘real’ or ‘not real’. Also regular retail - I’ve found ‘embossed’ Ostrich BV items at both Nordstrom Rack and Saks Off 5th. I always think it’s so funny.
> 
> ETA: I’m getting goosebumps here...


Great points! 

Goosebumps….so does that mean you have a good feeling on this one?  You’ve seen and viewed far more Cabats then i…..any thoughts?


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Great points!
> 
> Goosebumps….so does that mean you have a good feeling on this one?  You’ve seen and viewed far more Cabats then i…..any thoughts?


I do. I’ve never imagined having something so costly; that you’ve found something like this for this price is amazing. I did a Google search for 2013 Bottega Veneta Crocodile and there was a F/W men’s launch - had quite a few croc pieces going down the runway. I think you’ve got the real deal. How does the zipper feel on the pouch? And there’s a tie in the case of the Cabat, yes?


----------



## Evergreen602

indiaink said:


> I’ve never imagined having something so costly; that you’ve found something like this for this price is amazing.


I'm completely intrigued by this Cabat.  @jbags07, I'm very happy for you!  This has to be one of the best, if not the best, BV scores of all time.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> I do. I’ve never imagined having something so costly; that you’ve found something like this for this price is amazing. I did a Google search for 2013 Bottega Veneta Crocodile and there was a F/W men’s launch - had quite a few croc pieces going down the runway. I think you’ve got the real deal. How does the zipper feel on the pouch? And there’s a tie in the case of the Cabat, yes?


Same!  I can’t believe i found this amazing piece at an insane price. Its like finding a Himalayan Birkin at the consignment shop   

The zipper feels good. Its a RiRi, the zipper tab….the pouch, zipper, and bag all have that luxe feel to them. The zipper pull is a tie, not a tab. I’ve owned older venetas that had those same tie pulls….And yes, there is a tie/loop on the case, same as my others. 

I could be wrong, but i can’t imagine it not being authentic!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I'm completely intrigued by this Cabat.  @jbags07, I'm very happy for you!  This has to be one of the best, if not the best, BV scores of all time.


I am so intrigued too. I would love to know its origin. I can’t imagine the original owner just sending her off to TRR. Perhaps its from an estate, and whoever was sorting the bags had no idea of its value. Nor did TRR. 

Thank you for sharing my joy (if its indeed authentic) , and if so, it will certainly be the score of my lifetime!


----------



## jbags07

@indiaink , zip and attachment


----------



## jbags07

Bottega Veneta Stuck to What It Knows for Spring 2016 Bags - PurseBlog
					

Bottega Veneta is in a pretty good spot right now. The brand is one of only a handful that doesn't need to constantly change what it's doing in order to stay relevant; people love Bottega for amazing…




					www.purseblog.com
				




One of the Cabats pictured here in the PB spring/summer 2016 article, looks like the same one, but in the large size….???


----------



## V0N1B2

Nibb said:


> Sorry for snooping but I find this Cabat fascinating. I have a question about the code. Hadn’t BV switched to a single line code by 2013?
> It appears the bag was previously purchased and returned one other time. Also TRR has it listed as “crocodile embossed”.


Yes the authenticity tags changed to the alphanumeric ones for Spring 2012.
TRR don’t know sh!t. They mis-label so much stuff. Even callling something animal print when it’s clearly snakeskin or listing suede shoes as “fabric”.  I mean, I’ve even seen them put clothing on sideways on the mannequins and I’m like WTF dressed this dummy?  


jbags07 said:


> Thank you for your help V0N, i appreciate your input
> 
> One question, to clarify, there are special order Cabats w/o the tag attached to the bags, yes?  And special orders would have plates w/o being numbered?
> 
> To reply to your questions….i assumed it was Espresso b/c its darker then my Ebano pieces. But, croc would take the dye differently so….that could explain the darker color?
> 
> The interior is as shiny as the exterior. The only pieces that are more matte are the pouch, and the bottom piece. But maybe a smoother part of the belly was used for these pieces? Or it was treated differently, since these are the only large single skin pieces used in the bag?
> 
> The skin is very thick and rough and heavy and definitely feels like croc. I do have one vintage croc bag to compare. And its definitely not embossed. I am positive its croc. And its a very heavy bag.
> 
> Plate. I gently peeled the plastic off, the plate looks exactly like my other plates. Minus the edition number. Which could be explained by it being a special order?
> 
> I do have a lot of Cabats     When it arrived i did not compare it to my others, i actually only just did that now after i read your reply. Because as soon as i saw and felt it, i knew it was authentic. Everything about it feels ‘right’. I compared every detail just now to my Ottone Medium (which i know is authentic b/c its Mousses bag  and this Cabat is the real deal imo. I know they’ve made some really good fake Cabats, but they could not have made this, would not have attempted to replicate a croc Cabat?  The weave is so tight too. Its so beautifully made. Its like a piece of art.
> 
> I am just having a hard time actually believing it, w/o validation from one if you expert BVettes, b/c i paid the same price for this bag as i did for my Nero Mini Cabat    I literally can’t believe TRR listed this bag as embossed, when its clearly the real deal, and for the price they did.  And, it looks like its never been used. The interior of the pouch is pristine. The entire bag is pristine. No wear anywhere. Its stiff and creaky, b/c it sat folded in someones closet for all these years. Thats the only small issue, that crease line across the back. But a stiff bag organizer will take care of that.
> 
> I do not live near a BV boutique. But when i do have an opportunity to go to one, i will bring it.
> 
> Any input is appreciated!


SO Cabats would (I assume?) have the person’s name or initials or something engraved on the plate.
Tags inside the pouch were specific to a particular year or season, just like how one year, they engraved the season on the LE plaque, only to not repeat it the following year - then do it again a couple of years later. I don’t know why some accessory pouches did not have their plaques numbered.  To be honest, I don’t really know that much about Cabats.
The bottom of the bag is where the counterfeits usually fail.  They never seem to line them up properly.  You can tell by the feel and weight - and like you wrote above - the tightness of the intrecciato weave that it is most likely the real deal.
I’ve seen TRR list things for the most ridiculous prices, TBH.  They’ll list an old vintage bag from 1990 for $750 and then on the next page, there’s an exotic from 2016 selling for $500.  It’s whack. I bought a pair of never worn Aquazzura shoes for $56.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes the authenticity tags changed to the alphanumeric ones for Spring 2012.
> TRR don’t know sh!t. They mis-label so much stuff. Even callling something animal print when it’s clearly snakeskin or listing suede shoes as “fabric”.  I mean, I’ve even seen them put clothing on sideways on the mannequins and I’m like WTF dressed this dummy?
> 
> SO Cabats would (I assume?) have the person’s name or initials or something engraved on the plate.
> Tags inside the pouch were specific to a particular year or season, just like how one year, they engraved the season on the LE plaque, only to not repeat it the following year - then do it again a couple of years later. I don’t know why some accessory pouches did not have their plaques numbered.  To be honest, I don’t really know that much about Cabats.
> The bottom of the bag is where the counterfeits usually fail.  They never seem to line them up properly.  You can tell by the feel and weight - and like you wrote above - the tightness of the intrecciato weave that it is most likely the real deal.
> I’ve seen TRR list things for the most ridiculous prices, TBH.  They’ll list an old vintage bag from 1990 for $750 and then on the next page, there’s an exotic from 2016 selling for $500.  It’s whack. I bought a pair of never worn Aquazzura shoes for $56.


Thank u for all of your input . I appreciate you entertaining all of my questions. 

Its mind blowing how incompetent TRR is. But most of us keep looking/buying from them in spite of them being a hot mess, b/c even tho u have to kiss a lot of frogs, its worth it when u find your prince   Like your shoes and my cabat!

I will attach pix of the bottom and then stop being a pest   But i do think the bottom lines up well?  Its just odd, as u said, no initials on the plate. But i’ve found others without too, like the one from BV’s own showcase, so its a thing….and the weave is tight, the bag is luxe and heavy, and i would be very surprised if its not the real deal!


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Thank u for all of your input . I appreciate you entertaining all of my questions.
> 
> Its mind blowing how incompetent TRR is. But most of us keep looking/buying from them in spite of them being a hot mess, b/c even tho u have to kiss a lot of frogs, its worth it when u find your prince   Like your shoes and my cabat!
> 
> I will attach pix of the bottom and then stop being a pest   But i do think the bottom lines up well?  Its just odd, as u said, no initials on the plate. But i’ve found others without too, like the one from BV’s own showcase, so its a thing….and the weave is tight, the bag is luxe and heavy, and i would be very surprised if its not the real deal!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673225
> View attachment 5673226


Yeah, that bottom is really nice and neat looking.  I’d say you found yourself a real treasure.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> Yeah, that bottom is really nice and neat looking.  I’d say you found yourself a real treasure.


  

Woohoo!  I believed this to be the case, but to be confirmed by a BVette of your experience and expertise, is the validation i needed, and now i can relax and enjoy this bag!  Thank you for all of your time and assistance, i am so grateful


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Woohoo!  I believed this to be the case, but to be confirmed by a BVette of your experience and expertise, is the validation i needed, and now i can relax and enjoy this bag!  Thank you for all of your time and assistance, i am so grateful


I'm so excited for you! Congratulations!


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> I'm so excited for you! Congratulations!


Thank you!  And thank you for sharing my excitement with me. I feel like i’ve won the bag lottery


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Thank you!  And thank you for sharing my excitement with me. I feel like i’ve won the bag lottery


Hey, I'll bet you can find ALL of your puppers in there AND a Christmas decoration, too!  Can't wait to see the photo!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Hey, I'll bet you can find ALL of your puppers in there AND a Christmas decoration, too!  Can't wait to see the photo!


Yup, all 3 could easily fit, along with Christmas decor


----------



## DJ005

jbags07 said:


> Thank you!  And thank you for sharing my excitement with me. I feel like i’ve won the bag lottery


Congratulations on a wonderful find! I hope you enjoy this beautiful bag for many years to come! It's truly a work of art.

I wanted to add a bit to the conversation on SO Cabats. I was gifted an SO Mini Cabat in brass and ferro lizard through an estate. The original owner also gifted a SO Mini Crocodile Cabat. The OO left notes inside each gifted bag with a detailed history/commentary on her purchase (and a list of reasons why the bag should be used not stored in the closet). LOL. I've reached out to see if the new owner would post a few photos here or send them to me to post, along with any history from the note - for your research on your bag. Or I can post in a more appropriate place in the forum if received.

Again - Congrats!


----------



## jbags07

DJ005 said:


> Congratulations on a wonderful find! I hope you enjoy this beautiful bag for many years to come! It's truly a work of art.
> 
> I wanted to add a bit to the conversation on SO Cabats. I was gifted an SO Mini Cabat in brass and ferro lizard through an estate. The original owner also gifted a SO Mini Crocodile Cabat. The OO left notes inside each gifted bag with a detailed history/commentary on her purchase (and a list of reasons why the bag should be used not stored in the closet). LOL. I've reached out to see if the new owner would post a few photos here or send them to me to post, along with any history from the note - for your research on your bag. Or I can post in a more appropriate place in the forum if received.
> 
> Again - Congrats!


Thank you very much  

And how wonderful you were gifted a SO Cabat   Brass/ferro lizard is tdf!  Would love to see a pic, if you are comfortable posting (there is a dedicated Cabat thread where we share our bags), ….how special and meaningful also, to receive a love note from the OO with all of the bag details. That is really cool!

Please share any info you learn about the Croc Cabat, i would love to hear what the note says! And see pix too


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> Thank you!  And thank you for sharing my excitement with me. I feel like i’ve won the bag lottery


What a wonderful authentication saga to read!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> What a wonderful authentication saga to read!


It did turn into a saga, didn’t it   Just hard to wrap my head around finding this treasure on TRR for an affordable price. Thank you for sharing my joy


----------



## cdjohnson3

Hi! Super new user here. I've seen a few references to asking your SA to authenticate if a bag's serial numbers are valid. What does this mean? I just found a BV bag at Goodwill and trying to do my own research before asking other's to respect their time. Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

cdjohnson3 said:


> Hi! Super new user here. I've seen a few references to asking your SA to authenticate if a bag's serial numbers are valid. What does this mean? I just found a BV bag at Goodwill and trying to do my own research before asking other's to respect their time. Thank you!


Try posting over in the authentication thread!






						Authenticate This BOTTEGA VENETA
					

The bag pictured is authentic, IMO. Vintage is not my forté, so I can’t give you much information, other than this is at least 30 years old. :flowers:  Woah, thanks V0N!  It’s very different from any of my other Bottega pieces, but they’re much newer so I guess that makes sense. Now I can try to...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## indiaink

cdjohnson3 said:


> Hi! Super new user here. I've seen a few references to asking your SA to authenticate if a bag's serial numbers are valid. What does this mean? I just found a BV bag at Goodwill and trying to do my own research before asking other's to respect their time. Thank you!


You should find a white tag sewn in to the seam of the pocket in your BV bag with numbers on one side. We have an "Authenticate This..." thread - make sure to read the first post and provide requested photos. "Tentative" congrats on your Goodwill find!


----------

